# Celebrities and their Louboutins...



## oo_let_me_see

Hey, do we have such a thread?  If not, we should!  I know there are probably too many pics of stars and their CLs, but we should have a thread anyway, no?


----------



## ashakes

Great idea!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Okay, I'll start.  Here's the famous picture of Reese that first made me fall in love with the Nude Patent Yoyo Pump!!!


----------



## claireZk

I don't have a pic of her, but Stacey London is wearing these in the promo for her new show on TLC.  







I've also seen Mandy Moore, Hilary Duff and the Olsens wearing them.  Off to hunt for pics!....


----------



## fashionispoison

^ omg yeah i saw that!!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Hayden Panettiere and her Lady Gresin Suede:


----------



## Coach Superfan

Christina Aguilera wearing Ernesta Plateaus (I think?)


----------



## Coach Superfan

Paris looking beat up from the feet up:


----------



## Coach Superfan

Mandy Moore is looking soooo cute (wearing Para La Cruz):


----------



## Coach Superfan

Kim Kardashian with Prives on


----------



## Coach Superfan

Angelina Jolie at the Beowulf premiere (I wish she'd take off her jacket!)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Either that or...tore up from the floor up.  lmbo!



Coach Superfan said:


> *Paris looking beat up from the feet up*:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love these.  Are they the camel color that were on Saks.com not too long ago?



Coach Superfan said:


> Angelina Jolie at the Beowulf premiere (I wish she'd take off her jacket!)


----------



## ashakes

Nude Numero Prive





Ellen Pompeo in black leather rolande





Carrie Underwood in black patent rolande


----------



## ashakes

Beyonce in Yoyo Suede Zeppa in Teal





Lindsay Lohan in Yoyo Suede Zeppa in some yellow shade LOL





Christina Aguilera in Yoyo Suede Zeppa in Fuchsia/Purple shade LOL









Posh in beige decollete


----------



## ashakes

Some Olsen 










Christina




Posh


----------



## ashakes

Stacy London in Yoyo Suede Zeppa in red









Hillary Duff wearing the Beige Decollete





Posh in Rolande





Christina in the black patent rolande


----------



## ashakes

Hayden wearing the Rolande

Katherine Heigel in the Decollete Zeppa









Megan Fox in silver specchio pigalles


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hayden looks gorgeous in that picture!!!


----------



## ashakes

Posh in the silver specchio pigalle

Angelina Jolie in simple pumps





Madonna in black Mad Mary





Jennifer Lopez in Beige Mad Mary


----------



## ashakes

Beyonce in Foxtrots




Pamela Anderson in Foxtrots









Jessica Alba in Iowa Zeppas





Eve in beige Mad Mary AND HER ANKLE BRACELET LOL





Kate Bosworth


----------



## ashakes

Thandie Newton in Rolande

Renee Zelwegger in the black patent pigalles









Mariah Carey in thigh high boots





Lucy Liu in foxtrots

Ok, these are all the photos I had uploaded on my photobucket. Somebody else's turn for a bit. LOL


----------



## ashakes

Sienna Miller in red patent rolando


----------



## oo_let_me_see

OMG, GORGEOUS!


ashakes said:


> Sienna Miller in red patent rolando


----------



## Coach Superfan

Here's a link I coincidentally wandered onto now:

http://www.glam.com/photos/celebrities_and_their_louboutins/sienna_miller/?referer=glam10


----------



## Coach Superfan

Adriana Lima at the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show this week (pulled from thesuperficial):




Here's another view:


----------



## ladydeluxe

omg i'm drooling all over! so TDF! thanks ladies for posting!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Another VS model- Alessandra Ambrosio:


----------



## Coach Superfan

Hayden again:


----------



## Coach Superfan

Pamela Anderson always seems to have a pair on:


----------



## Coach Superfan

Beyonce looking AMAZING:


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow I love this thread, thank you so much for everyone's posts.  I am off to scour the web for some photos.


----------



## Kamilla850

Some photos of my favorite It Girl, Nicole Richie:


----------



## Kamilla850

My favorite shot of her, this must be the first time she wore them because the soles are immaculate:


----------



## Kamilla850

The photo that led me to purchase 2 pairs of foxtrots:


----------



## Kamilla850

The Spice Girls - Posh in Hercule, Melanie in Mad Mary, and that last chick in Ernestas:


----------



## Tiffany_Darling




----------



## Tiffany_Darling




----------



## Tiffany_Darling




----------



## Tiffany_Darling




----------



## oo_let_me_see

OMG, this whole ensemble is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tiffany_Darling said:


>


----------



## pixel

I love her top... it's gorgeous! Any one knows where's it from?


Coach Superfan said:


> Hayden Panettiere and her Lady Gresin Suede:


----------



## catcat

Tiffany_Darling said:


>


 


Oh which are these?

it's exactly the redtone that I need...!!!


----------



## ashakes

catcat said:


> Oh which are these?
> 
> it's exactly the redtone that I need...!!!



*These are the red karey decolletes.  They are available at Saks.*


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## catcat

ashakes said:


> *These are the red karey decolletes. They are available at Saks.*


 

Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

Some of my favorites from Christina:

Black Leather Bourge Boots






Red Mouche Yoyo





Nude Wallis





Black Patent No Prive


----------



## amnA-




----------



## amnA-




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lily Allen's bad soles!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## pinkgoldfish

oo_let_me_see said:


> OMG, this whole ensemble is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
It's cavalli for h&m.

It costed 80$ or something. Would love to own one too but Didn't get my hands on one


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ holy cow! if i was still in paris i would definitely have snagged them right up like i did with viktor & rolf =(


----------



## oo_let_me_see

pinkgoldfish said:


> It's cavalli for h&m.
> 
> It costed 80$ or something. Would love to own one too but Didn't get my hands on one



WOW!  You would never know...looks like a million bucks!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I'm loving all these pictures.  Can we request this thread be a sticky???


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Hard to see but Alba is in the Bling Bling peep toe pumps


----------



## Jahpson

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

I love this thread! I would like it sticky-ed as well. 

Adding a few of my own of my favorite celeb style--Christina Aguilera.


----------



## LavenderIce

^I think her leopard print shoes are Lanvin though.


----------



## Coach Superfan

javaboo said:


> Some of my favorites from Christina:
> 
> Black Leather Bourge Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mouche Yoyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Wallis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent No Prive


 


Trolley-Dolly said:


>


 
I love these ensembles! Even the 17th century/Halloween costume looks good! Christina is always so well put together


----------



## Martina_Italy

OOOOOH!! LOVE this thread!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Melanie Brown
http://www.bossip.com/8416/which-one-would-you-hit-33/melanie-brown-ama/


----------



## claireZk

I never would have thought 'Lizzie McGuire' would be a fashion icon, but I luuuurve her.  And this is an extra super great pic, because it has Louboutin AND Balenciaga


----------



## priiin

I bought my foxtrots because I saw so many celebs wearing them. So cute! Great pics everyone.


----------



## wantmore

Sienna Miller





Carmen Electra





Jessica Alba





Christina Aguilera





Ashley Simpson


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry if already posted.

Hayden Pantyliner in black patent Rolande:






Amanda Bynes in black patent Rolando:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## meggiew00t

Aww, why did it stop!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Trolley-Dolly said:


>


 


GOSH!!! Those are soo hot! I want em soo bad!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ are those 70mm patent yellow pigalles? ahhhh i tried the electric blue and red patent ones in the shoe boutique here they were so fab , comfy but the heels were too short acksss it would've been great if they came in 100mm


----------



## legaldiva

Beyonce in ... Ernestas?


----------



## Kamilla850

What a great photo of Eva Longoria checking out a pair of nude architeks:


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ That is an amazing pic! She is really putting some thought in


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Get them Eva!  lol


----------



## Kamilla850

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ That is an amazing pic! She is really putting some thought in


 
The same thoughts were probably running through her head as in ours - this shoe would look so much better in nude patent leather!  I actually saw that shoe again last night on display at Saks, and it is filthy now.  It must be a week since they received it, and it is all stained and dirty.  Yuck.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I agree kamilla.  It's like they enjoy teasing us with the nude color.  Note to CL: make all nude PATENT!  lol


----------



## priiin

Kamilla850 said:


> What a great photo of Eva Longoria checking out a pair of nude architeks:



Great picture!!!  I really love the black ones, although any nude shoe is gorgeous in my eyes.


----------



## stinam

I LOVE that picture of Eva!  I think I make the same face every time I pick up a CL to drool, admire, or just enjoy looking at it. :shame:  Wonder if we will see her sporting one of the new resort/spring shoes.


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> What a great photo of Eva Longoria checking out a pair of nude architeks:


It does look like she is putting a lot of thought into it lol  Its not like its going to break her bank or like she has no where to wear them to lol
Just buy them!!!



Kamilla850 said:


> The same thoughts were probably running through her head as in ours - this shoe would look so much better in nude patent leather!  I actually saw that shoe again last night on display at Saks, and it is filthy now.  It must be a week since they received it, and it is all stained and dirty.  Yuck.



I totally agree...it would look amazing in patent.  Give it a couple months, it will probably come out....& I bet you it will be more expensive!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ You know I think she is trying to think of an outfit to wear with them LOL


----------



## cjy

Well, we know she is not thinking, can I afford this shoe??


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^Exactly


----------



## blackbird

^ whereas we're all discreetly looking at the price tag and using our best poker faces to not look like we're choking when seeing some of the prices!


----------



## cjy

blackbird said:


> ^ whereas we're all discreetly looking at the price tag and using our best poker faces to not look like we're choking when seeing some of the prices!


 Yes, while trying to  balance our check books quickly in our heads!!


----------



## priiin

^ And deciding if there really IS such a thing as too many black CL's.



Oh, who am I kidding? That's impossible.


----------



## Zophie

blackbird said:


> ^ whereas we're all discreetly looking at the price tag and using our best poker faces to not look like we're choking when seeing some of the prices!


 

I used to act all shy about looking at the price on the bottom of shoes.  I'm not sure why.  Maybe that old saying about if you have to ask you can't afford it?  Dunno.  But now I just pick them up and flip them and look and don't give a second thought.


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> ^ whereas we're all discreetly looking at the price tag and using our best poker faces to not look like we're choking when seeing some of the prices!


lol 


Zophie said:


> I used to act all shy about looking at the price on the bottom of shoes.  I'm not sure why.  Maybe that old saying about if you have to ask you can't afford it?  Dunno.  But now I just pick them up and flip them and look and don't give a second thought.


I used to do the same thing!  Now I really dont care.  Its my money & ill spend it all on shoes if I want to!!! lol
Usually the ones that don't & just try them on get a sticker shock when the SA rings them up lol


----------



## squeak

Zophie said:


> I used to act all shy about looking at the price on the bottom of shoes. I'm not sure why. Maybe that old saying about if you have to ask you can't afford it? Dunno. But now I just pick them up and flip them and look and don't give a second thought.


 
me too, used to be so embarrassed asking a price or looking for one..don't give a hoot now!


----------



## blackbird

^ I wish I could do that!


----------



## Zophie

squeak said:


> me too, used to be so embarrassed asking a price or looking for one..don't give a hoot now!


 

I think part of it is that I finally got over being shocked at how much they were.

And sorry this is O/T a bit, but I was in the LV store and a girl came in and asked to look at a bag.  She looked it over, looked at the price tag, and then tells her friend, "Shoot, I'll take two."  The way she said it was sarcastic though, like holy sh%* that's an expensive bag!


----------



## lolaluvsu

you know, i tend to look at the heel height alot and i know it looks like i'm looking at the price.


----------



## lovespeonies

Sjp


----------



## javaboo

Jessica Alba


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those look like ads for CL!  They should hire her!


----------



## javaboo

Christina Aguilera:


----------



## javaboo

More Christina:


----------



## javaboo

Christina has lots of CLs! More of her:


----------



## javaboo

Christina continues:


----------



## ashakes

^^^She always looks so great!  And, finally a celeb wearing my pewter leather Lady Gres! LOL


----------



## javaboo

Last few:


----------



## javaboo

Whew.... that was a lot but I know she has more than that! All credits goes to http://www.christinastyle.org/ and http://www.jessicastyle.org/


----------



## Jahpson

I really like Christina's style.


----------



## javaboo

K....found some more:


----------



## javaboo

More:


----------



## Noegirl05

wow she looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## javaboo




----------



## oo_let_me_see

Uh, I want to dress just like Christina!  lol


----------



## JRed

omg, i suddenly really want a pair of the gold gabine slingbacks like christina's!


----------



## diana

javaboo, thanks for posting all the pics of Christina in her CLs!  they definitely fit her sexy style!!


----------



## b00mbaka

WOWSERS! Christina wears CL with EVERYTHING and looks great! Usually I cringe when I see pregnant women with high heels but it looks like she LIVES in heels, so Louboutins are like her version of Nikes


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina is my Louboutin idol!


----------



## laksalala

victoria beckham


----------



## laksalala




----------



## irishpandabear

I love Ginger's boots, drool worthy!


----------



## b00mbaka

*Serena Williams*


----------



## vitsky

Kirsten Dunst





Cameron Diaz





Katie Holmes





Lucy Liu





Fergie





Drew Barrymore


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ I love her helmuts!!


----------



## wantmore

Drew's Helmuts fit her like a glove.


----------



## sara999

xtina's maroon mesh ones are the first ones i've seen and actually liked! before i wouldn't even cnosider one and now im' wondering if it is an ugly duckling kind of shoe!


----------



## Kirie

I keep staring at Drews feet. Those Helmuts are awesome on her!

ETA:
IMHO Helmuts re kind of hit or miss. Depending on your feet I think they can look pretty awful with the foot swelling over the open side. They fit her so incredibly well I finally see how supersexy the open side is.


----------



## Benedikte

I actually think christina aguilera looks like a tranny, most of the time.. Is it just me?  nice shoes, though


----------



## sara999

i think she is a very trashy pregnant woman but otherwise i love her. a bit too orange and heavy on the red lipstick but i love her


----------



## fashionispoison

Benedikte  i love christina but i have to agree with you. i think she wears way too much makeup. everything about her is very out there, which is great, but only if it were one thing at a time~ her hair cut, hair color, lipstick color combined can be a bit too much sometimes IMO.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love Christina's style.  I love her use of red all the time.  But I do think she wears way too much make-up.  I have to give her the CL Queen title anyway.


----------



## chicki-dy

TOTALLY GORGEOUS!!! They dont look chunky at ALL!!! perfection....*sigh*


----------



## chicki-dy

irishpandabear said:


> I love Ginger's boots, drool worthy!



OMG me too!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Christina, the CL queen taken after a photoshoot hence the severe make up:


----------



## sara999

man i wish i could walk around in high heels everyday. i really like CL shoes but they are very open and strappy (which i love) but it is so cold and wet here all the time that they just seem so impractical . or that they would give me pneumonia!


----------



## chicki-dy

here are some more.....


----------



## chicki-dy

and some more!!!


----------



## Stinas

OMG!!!!!!
I would DIE for these Helmuts!!!!!!
That color is AMAZING!!!!


vitsky said:


> Drew Barrymore


----------



## priiin

I love Nicole's outfit. That looks like something I would wear to go out for lunch or shop with friends. Love the Hermes too.


----------



## priiin

ashakes said:


> ^^^She always looks so great!  And, finally a celeb wearing my pewter leather Lady Gres! LOL



I know what you mean! I love my Lady Gres..it's odd that not many celebs wear it.


----------



## yahoogift

I love this brand !!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Don't know if this has already been posted.. Anyway, a Sienna Miller pic


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Sienna Miller is SO HOT!!!


----------



## cjy

Oh I pose like that on the bed all the time!! He He!!!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Not sure if these have already been posted but here are Madonna in the Mad Mary's? and Beyonce and Paris in fox trots.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Nicole Scherzinger of the Pussycat Dolls in the Castillanas that I now have on the way to me...yippeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebeoliva

Posh in amazing CL Rolandos


----------



## Edrine

i think Christina Aguilera is the celebrity that has the most CL's


----------



## shibooms

Edrine said:


> i think Christina Aguilera is the celebrity that has the most CL's


yup i think she was the one who influenced me the most!
Mary Kate&#8217;s bright Loubis


----------



## shibooms




----------



## shibooms




----------



## rebeoliva

just thought a close-up of Posh's to die for CL's was needed,,,,


----------



## priiin

^ Those are HOT!!


----------



## ylime

Ms. Britney Spears


----------



## cjy

ylime said:


> Ms. Britney Spears


 Sad, the shoes are the only classy thing about her. Just hope her undies are on, that would be an insult to the shoes. :devil: I know, I am bad, but honest.


----------



## Edrine

cjy said:


> Sad, the shoes are the only classy thing about her. Just hope her undies are on, that would be an insult to the shoes. :devil: I know, I am bad, but honest.


 

hahaha!!!you are so right..i just feel bad for her..she's had a rough yr.. at least her shoes are nice in this picture and she's not wearing dirty flip-flops..


----------



## javaboo




----------



## javaboo




----------



## javaboo

All pictures from fashionspot.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Victoria Beckham shopping in London


----------



## oo_let_me_see

christina is my idol.  lol


----------



## fashionispoison

love christina's shoes!!!


i can't believe it. i think that's the first time i've seen a pic of britney wearing CLs


----------



## abcecas123

I LOVE LOVE this ones!!! what are they call and where can I find them?





javaboo said:


> Jessica Alba


----------



## rebeoliva

javaboo said:


> Jessica Alba


 these are definetely rolandos but im wondering what color this is?? and where did these pics come out?? she looks amazing would love to see them in print


----------



## KillerTofu

Actually I'm pretty sure those are the precursor to the Rolandos. Those shoes pictured were produced for runway, but were not practical for consumers, so the Rolando was made as a more walkable version.


----------



## foxycleopatra

The gray pumps that Jessica Alba wore for that photo shoot are the GWENISSIMA's, runway version (which was later deemed un-walkable, and a more walkable Gwenissima released).


----------



## miss_ritz

At least they look pretty!


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> The gray pumps that Jessica Alba wore for that photo shoot are the GWENISSIMA's, runway version (which was later deemed un-walkable, and a more walkable Gwenissima released).



I never knew that!
Nice to know.  They are amazing!  That color is TDF!  Plain but pops on the foot!


----------



## abcecas123

Ash
Cameron
Charlize
Rachel
Rihanna


----------



## LavenderIce

I cannot get all of those pics ^ to open up full size for me at the moment, but though they are all wearing CLs, the styles they have pictured do not match.  Looks like Ashlee is wearing the Super Wallis, Cameron is wearing the Yoyos without a platform, Charlize is wearing the Activas in nude, Rachel is wearing the Decollette in red eel (Kristin might be wearing the Bling Blings or Very Prive) and I cannot tell exactly what Rihanna is wearing as her legwarmers obscure part of the shoes, maybe the Salopette?  Decollette?  Pigalle?


----------



## Noegirl05

^^I was thinking the same thing... the shoes didn't match up with the picture


----------



## KillerTofu

What is the style name of the half d'orsay pictured next to Rihanna?


----------



## javaboo

Yeah I was gonna say that those were the Gwenissima too.


----------



## abcecas123

wow i did not even noticed they were not the same style shoes when I posted the pics.......


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Para La Cruz/Cha Cha Fringe on Gwen Stefani, Mandy Moore and Anne Hathaway


----------



## abcecas123

Carolina, Mischa and Nicole.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Jessica Alba in Bling Blings


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love those!!!


----------



## Rocky

Look what Rihanna is trying on...


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Great picture, of course she is not digging through the sale racks in the background like I would be.


----------



## Rocky

^LOL!  She does look hot.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow she is trying on the pr i want


----------



## toiletduck

I am TOTALLY kicking myself for getting my VPs in suede and not satin because they look HOT on her!


----------



## toiletduck

*points at the pair Rihanna is trying on*  THOSE are the ones i ALMOST bought the other day.  I mentioned them in my whining thread


----------



## toiletduck

I'm pretty sure these are CL's too!


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow those are super hot in satin... can I still find them?????


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## abcecas123

toiletduck said:


> I am TOTALLY kicking myself for getting my VPs in suede and not satin because they look HOT on her!


 
OMG What has she done to Brad? He looks so old since hes been with her


----------



## toiletduck

Noegirl05 said:


> Wow those are super hot in satin... can I still find them?????



When I was thinking of buying them, the SA told me that they are quite limited but my guess is that only applies to Hong Kong.  Perhaps you can check out the Saks or BG stores in the US to see?


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Great picture, of course she is not digging through the sale racks in the background like I would be.


Like we all would be 


toiletduck said:


> I'm pretty sure these are CL's too!


They look like the sequin ones I drool over every time I see them lol


----------



## Lynn12

I love those nude sequins also.


----------



## fashionispoison

that pic of rihana....the SA behind her is my SA!! how funny


----------



## LavenderIce

Noegirl05 said:


> Wow those are super hot in satin... can I still find them?????


 
Noe, are you referring to the VPs in black satin?  I was mistakenly sent a pair by Saks, so check with them.


----------



## LavenderIce

fashionispoison said:


> that pic of rihana....the SA behind her is my SA!! how funny


 
Is that at Barneys in NYC?


----------



## javaboo

Nicole Ritchie




Katie Holmes




Katie Holmes




Victoria Beckham


----------



## javaboo

More of Victoria:





















Cameron and Victoria have the same shoes on!





Group shot but Katie is wearing the Louboutins!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## karo

More Katie


----------



## karo

And a few more


----------



## karo

And even more pics of Katie


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani


----------



## karo

More Gwen


----------



## karo

Gwen again


----------



## karo

Some more Gwen

credit: justnodoubt.net


----------



## karo

Keira Knightley

Angelina Jolie

Renee Zellweger

Nicole Kidman

Paris Hilton


----------



## karo

Cate Blanchette

Renee Zellweger

Nicole Richie

J.Lo

Angelina Jolie


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon

Angelina Jolie

Jennifer Garner

Sarah Michelle Gellar

Claire Danes


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham

Rihanna

Angelina Jolie

Denise Richards

Halle Berry


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie

Eva Longoria

J.Lo

Victoria Beckham


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham

Reese Witherspoon

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## fashionispoison

LavenderIce  that's barneys BH


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks for the great pics, karo!


----------



## javaboo




----------



## abcecas123

Drew & Eva


----------



## javaboo

I love this on Nicole - Red Simple Pumps!






Back view:





One with another outfit on:


----------



## priiin

Ahhh love red simple pumps. They make any outfit POP.


----------



## javaboo

Nicole and Lindsay:





Nicole with Gabine on:


----------



## dls80ucla

fashionispoison said:


> LavenderIce  that's barneys BH



that SA helps me as well!


----------



## abcecas123

Marissa Tomei & Katie Holmes


----------



## danicky

"KARO" great pics. You did your research right.


----------



## priiin

Lucy Liu..I'm not loving the outfit, but the shoes are hot!


----------



## sara999

that alexander mcqueen dress looked even creepier on the runway!


----------



## catcat

abcecas123 said:


> OMG What has she done to Brad? He looks so old since hes been with her


 
I think he is aging nicely ,I am more "concerned" for Angelina she shure is beautiful but looks terribly anorexic!


----------



## sunny2

I LOVE that Alexander McQueen dress!


----------



## Chaneller

Music videos with *CL *shoes 

Rihanna

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WAapKx2TvM


Kylie Minogue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWt7JlRCVes


----------



## abcecas123

Kate Walsh


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Beyonce in the studded boots


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## cjy

efusik said:


>


Is she wearing the new light pink minibout?? Sure looks like it! They look on her with that dreaa.


----------



## cjy

catcat said:


> I think he is aging nicely ,I am more "concerned" for Angelina she shure is beautiful but looks terribly anorexic!


My neighbor is a piolt and charters celebritiesand rich people all over. He has flown Brad and Angelina all around and he said they both looked so very thin and frail IRL. Said they were very normal and nice. He took them from New orleans to the hamptons. He does a lot  with Billy Joel too. I always get excited hear8ing what his week was like!


----------



## Rocky

Now this is too cute:


----------



## karo

> Originally Posted by *danicky*
> _"KARO" great pics. You did your research right_.


Thanks  and you're welcome.
It was really my pleasure to look at all the stunning shoes.


----------



## priiin

Rihanna looks so cute! Haha..that reminds me of when I got my heel stuck in the sidewalk. ush:


----------



## Rocky

Dita's Wedding to Marylin Manson...


----------



## abcecas123

efusik said:


> Now this is too cute:


 
Ooohh she does not want to ruin her shoes........cute


----------



## Zophie

priiin said:


> Rihanna looks so cute! Haha..that reminds me of when I got my heel stuck in the sidewalk. ush:


 

I got my heel stuck in an escalator one time, but it wasn't a louboutin.  Those grate things like in that pic freak me out, and escalators too.


----------



## Rocky

They look like CL's


----------



## Kamilla850

efusik said:


> They look like CL's



^^I think that those are Versace.  I couldn't believe that Versace shoes now have red soles too.  That is pretty shocking.  There is a photo of that shoe in green patent in this months Harpers Bazaar, you know that I read it twice when I saw the photo credited to Versace. 

This picture was taken at the Mens Versace fashion show.


----------



## abcecas123

Nicolette & Jessica


----------



## Rocky

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^I think that those are Versace. I couldn't believe that Versace shoes now have red soles too. That is pretty shocking. There is a photo of that shoe in green patent in this months Harpers Bazaar, you know that I read it twice when I saw the photo credited to Versace.
> 
> This picture was taken at the Mens Versace fashion show.


 
Thanks for that clarification.  They did not look familiar.  I don't like the fact that Versace would do that.


----------



## purplekicks

efusik said:


> Thanks for that clarification. They did not look familiar. I don't like the fact that Versace would do that.


 
Is there any possibility that Versace now has CL design their shoes?


----------



## Kamilla850

purplekicks said:


> Is there any possibility that Versace now has CL design their shoes?


 
No, I mentioned this to my SA at the CL boutique today and she said that since CL now has a patent on the red sole, they are actually taking legal action against other companies that use red soles.  I have not seen the Versace shoes in real life so I am not sure if the soles are actually red or perhaps a deep fuschia?  Either way, I think that it is rather disrespectful of Versace to do that.  It is expected of the knock off brands like Oh Deer and such to copy ideas from high end designers, but for an established fashion house like Versace to copy such a recognized feature is rather low.  Of course, I understand that designers are always influenced by each other, and every season we see designs of a similar nature but something like a red sole is almost like CL's logo, so I do not agree with Versace doing this.


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> No, I mentioned this to my SA at the CL boutique today and she said that since CL now has a patent on the red sole, they are actually taking legal action against other companies that use red soles.  I have not seen the Versace shoes in real life so I am not sure if the soles are actually red or perhaps a deep fuschia?  Either way, I think that it is rather disrespectful of Versace to do that.  It is expected of the knock off brands like Oh Deer and such to copy ideas from high end designers, but for an established fashion house like Versace to copy such a recognized feature is rather low.  Of course, I understand that designers are always influenced by each other, and every season we see designs of a similar nature but something like a red sole is almost like CL's logo, so I do not agree with Versace doing this.


Totally agree.
Personally Versace should have a gold bottom or the Greek key running down the middle or something like that...not red.


----------



## priiin

That's terrible..I hate Steve Madden shoes too! They copy so many CL shoes. I love Versace though..I can't stop buying it just because of this one shoe. Hehe


----------



## abcecas123

Jessica Simpson's shoes copy CL's as well, I think.

Anyways...........more celebrities w/ REAL CL's ......

Amanda & Jessica


----------



## gemruby41

What CL style are Jessica Alba's shoes?


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Minibout Zep 942


----------



## gemruby41

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Minibout Zep 942


Thanks.
I thought that's what it was, then I thought I saw a bow on the back of it.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ oh yea... they actually do. i don't think they're the minibout, the peep toes look too long and open for minibout. they are probably new for spring? great idea on the little bows like the anemone (sp?), not too much but i don't really like the tiny long peep toes.. looks kinda strange.


----------



## LavenderIce

I saw another pic of Jessica's shoes and didn't think they were CLs.  There are some details to it that don't look familiar.


----------



## stinam

LavenderIce said:


> I saw another pic of Jessica's shoes and didn't think they were CLs. *There are some details to it that don't look familiar*.


 
I have seen the lookbooks at several department stores and at my regular CL boutique, and I am equally stumped by these shoes.  I am also inclined to think they are another designer because I haven't seen the bow or a peetoe that is as elongated on other CL styles that are due out for S/S


----------



## luxlover

katie holmes seems to be a big fan of CL. i see her mainly wearing CL shoes...


----------



## karo

Rachel Bilson in a GQ photoshoot


----------



## karo

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^I think that those are Versace. I couldn't believe that Versace shoes now have red soles too. That is pretty shocking. There is a photo of that shoe in green patent in this months Harpers Bazaar, you know that I read it twice when I saw the photo credited to Versace.
> 
> This picture was taken at the Mens Versace fashion show.


Yup, these are Versace, here are the shoes.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Versace should know better... CL is gonna sue him dumb just dumb


----------



## ashakes

Re: Alba's shoes...I was thinking they may be Versace actually. I know FOR SURE her dress is John Galliano for Dior. But, I thought the shoes may be Versace b/c I found this photo of the shoes. 







I can't find this exact shoe in ANY spring collection for any fashion house, including Dior and Versace and I have looked big time  Hopefully somebody figures it out though b/c it's bugging me. LOL


----------



## Kamilla850

Although I highly disagree with the red soles on the Versace shoes, I actually like the blue satin fringe and the green patent, not sure if I would ever buy them just out of principal, KWIM? :s


----------



## karo

Dita von Teese


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gosh i love dita


----------



## sara999

karo said:


> Yup, these are Versace, here are the shoes.


reminds me of


----------



## Rocky

karo said:


> Yup, these are Versace, here are the shoes.


 
That's terrible.  I  had a feeling they weren't CL's, and was very hesitant about posting them, but then I thought, "No other high end designer would dare use the red sole!"  Boy was I WRONG!


----------



## ledaatomica

I was surprised that it took a while before dita showed up on this thread. While she does wear other brands of shoes she mainly wear CLs and might have one of the largest collections.  I also know reliably that Mr. CL is an extremely close friend of hers. He also makes all her stage shoes.


----------



## gemruby41

karo said:


> Yup, these are Versace, here are the shoes.


 
Beyonce is wearing metallic ones


----------



## abcecas123

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ Versace should know better... CL is gonna sue him dumb just dumb


 
Versace could always say is not the same red color as CL, he could ssay it a hot pink or something? 

That is just wrong!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

i thought alba's dress looked more from DvF's past season lol, the prints and color.. too similar! versace's doing CL ripoffs? jeez, now they're lumped up in the same group - steve madden and all. can CL actually sue versace for using the red soles? did he patent the red sole?


----------



## sunny2

ashakes said:


> Re: Alba's shoes...I was thinking they may be Versace actually. I know FOR SURE her dress is John Galliano for Dior. But, I thought the shoes may be Versace b/c I found this photo of the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find this exact shoe in ANY spring collection for any fashion house, including Dior and Versace and I have looked big time Hopefully somebody figures it out though b/c it's bugging me. LOL


 
Those shoes are actually from the Derek Lam Resort 2008 collection. It was also featured on the back cover of the Barneys catalog I received a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ladydeluxe

holy cow, everyone's copying CL's designs! he must be _extremely_ flattered.


----------



## Kamilla850

Sunny, thanks for the info, I found this picture:


----------



## ashakes

sunny2 said:


> Those shoes are actually from the Derek Lam Resort 2008 collection. It was also featured on the back cover of the Barneys catalog I received a couple weeks ago.




OMG sunny2, thank you for solving the mystery. It seriously was driving me nuts the other day. LOL  It was like shoe trivia for me. 

Thanks again! I looked at every major fashion house and I missed Derek Lam.  Those shoes went perfectly with her Dior dress!


----------



## Rocky

Kamilla850 said:


> Sunny, thanks for the info, I found this picture:


 
Holy Sh!t!  That is so wrong.


----------



## Rocky

I'm so scared to post now!  LOL!


----------



## Rocky

and another...


----------



## Stinas

efusik said:


> I'm so scared to post now! LOL!


I love these!!!
I hear she is a big fan of CL


----------



## Rocky

^If you notice, during the Oprah segment, he has a box for Dita and for Sofia Coppola.  I am going to assume they have paid for a molding.


----------



## LavenderIce

I saw that efusik.  He had a last for Rene Zellweger too.  Now, I wonder if they are free or do they pay as he said in the USA Today article.


----------



## danicky

Fergie and her Louboutins!!!


----------



## abcecas123

Nicole












MK








Penelope




JLo


----------



## abcecas123

The Jessicas








Jennifer




Beyonce


----------



## abcecas123

Dita Von Teese


----------



## ledaatomica

I got more of dita since she has some of my face CL styles ...


----------



## ledaatomica

some more ..


----------



## ledaatomica

love love love the python vps


----------



## lovespeonies

Thanks for posting Dita's outfits.  Her clothes are so beautiful and her CLs go perfectly with her outfits.  She's always perfectly tailored - I wonder if she even owns a pair of jeans.


----------



## LavenderIce

OMG!  Dita is the perfect CL muse!  She has me  in her outfits!  She is absolutely the epitome of oldschool glamour.  Christina brings a modern edge to it, is a bit more in your face, and I love her, but Dita's is more subtle which makes it more alluring and sophisticated.


----------



## cjy

I still can not believe she was married to Marilyn Manson!


----------



## ledaatomica

some more here


----------



## ledaatomica

she seems to favour the CL Pin-Up style and the Clichy. I also have seen pictures of her wearing several colors on the cravtouzas. I think also she owns nearly every color of the Mouche.


----------



## ledaatomica

one more.

I love the Steva pumps. I wish I bought some when I had a chance. I really like how she takes dressing up seriously down to matching well her CLs to her accessories and outfit. I wish more people were like that and I dont mean celebrities but rather in general.


----------



## stinam

ledaatomica said:


> one more.
> 
> I love the Steva pumps. I wish I bought some when I had a chance. I really like how she takes dressing up seriously down to matching well her CLs to her accessories and outfit. I wish more people were like that and I dont mean celebrities but rather in general.


 
*Ledaatomica* - I also regret not buying the Stevas when I had the chance.  To this day, the teal suede Stevas are the one that got away.  I saw someone wearing a pair in camel leather a while ago and, even though they didn't have the pop of color as the teal, they were just a beautiful and eye catching shoe.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

is it possible to overdose on Dita


----------



## sara999

ledaatomica said:


> I really like how she takes dressing up seriously down to matching well her CLs to her accessories and outfit. I wish more people were like that and I dont mean celebrities but rather in general.


ita. part of me wishes i was born to wear cinched waists and full skirt dresses with matching heels!


----------



## priiin

Stole this pic from the celebrity section   Heidi Montag and fiance Spencer Pratt (I don't like him!!)


----------



## gemruby41

Mandy Moore


----------



## panrixx

ledaatomica said:


> she seems to favour the CL Pin-Up style and the Clichy. I also have seen pictures of her wearing several colors on the cravtouzas. I think also she owns nearly every color of the Mouche.


 
Interesting. I'm only a fella but the first two shoes I bought for my wife were Cravtouza and Drapanova, and Dita has both. Could be we have similar tastes or, more probably, she has so many CLs they had to be in her collection somewhere


----------



## Lynn12

panrixx said:


> Interesting. I'm only a fella but the first two shoes I bought for my wife were Cravtouza and Drapanova, and Dita has both. Could be we have similar tastes or, more probably, she has so many CLs they had to be in her collection somewhere


 
You obviously have good taste!


----------



## karo

Kate Walsh and her fabulous boots


----------



## poshchick

priiin said:


> Stole this pic from the celebrity section  Heidi Montag and fiance Spencer Pratt (I don't like him!!)


 

Sorry for quoting pic but just wanted to see if anyone else has had issues with this - in this picture you can see that the side of her VP's gape, as if they are very wide fitting. I didn't think I had particularly narrow feet but has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## LavenderIce

poshchick--maybe it's the height of her arch?  I have a lower arch, almost flat and wider feet so I have not had that happen to me in my VPs.


----------



## poshchick

Hi Lavender, 

You're right I think this is the issue with me too..I'm thinking maybe insoles would do the trick for my VP's then. Going to buy some tomorrow and maybe  I can get them off sale on ebay!


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> I still can not believe she was married to Marilyn Manson!


 

that's what I was just thinking.  Talk about beauty and the BEAST!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## ladydeluxe

i like heidi's dress esp the color  (but i don't like her lol)!! anyone knows any intel on it? sorry to go OT!


----------



## Rocky

Dita


----------



## gemruby41

Sophia Bush


----------



## abcecas123

Here are a few I found of Angie, Megan Fox, Emily, Amanda and more..

Im not 100% sure on the ones Megan is wearing??


----------



## abcecas123

some more....


----------



## oo_let_me_see

What pair is Angelina wearing in that pic???


----------



## natassha68

oo_let_me_see said:


> What pair is Angelina wearing in that pic???



Looks like nude patent yoyo's to me


----------



## LavenderIce

oo_let_me_see said:


> What pair is Angelina wearing in that pic???


 
They are the nude patent yoyos with sculpted heel.

Here are more:


----------



## LavenderIce

Forgot this one:


----------



## gemruby41

LavenderIce said:


> Forgot this one:


Is this style shoe available anywhere?


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Is this style shoe available anywhere?


What is it??


----------



## LavenderIce

^I think it is the Mrs. Wallis in black patent.  My knowledge is limited, AFAIK it has not been out recently.  If anything the boutiques would have info.  It is on my list of must-haves.


----------



## javaboo

They are also on my list too. I haven't seen them any where else but I would second that the boutiques would probably have more info.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita in black patent Joli Noeud and Victoria in black patent Rolando with Claudia in Paris fashion week:


----------



## stinam

LavenderIce said:


> Forgot this one:


 


LavenderIce said:


> ^I think it is the Mrs. Wallis in black patent. My knowledge is limited, AFAIK it has not been out recently. If anything the boutiques would have info. It is on my list of must-haves.


 
*Lavender, *You're right that they are the Wallis mary janes.  The black patent seen on Kate Moss was first released at least 2-3 years ago.  At that time, I recall seeing them in a cream colored patent as well.  Only a handful of stores, like Neiman Marcus, and the boutiques carried them back then.  

This is a shoe that CL has released other times, but made available at the CL boutiques only.  Several of the CL boutiques sold the Wallis in December 2006/January 2007, and the black patent disappeared quickly.  The CL Horatio boutique also received a shipment in June 2007 of the Wallis 100 mm in tortoise patent, anthracite (same color used on the bling blings), and gold patent.

I don't remember if I saw the Wallis in the lookbook for cruise/spring, but I definitely think it is worth a call to the boutiques to see if they will carry it.  They are the same cut as the simple pump and one of the most comfortable CLs styles I own.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for the scoop Stinam!  I would have loved it in anthracite.  I wish I had known.


----------



## stinam

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for the scoop Stinam! I would have loved it in anthracite. I wish I had known.


 
Ok, don't think I'm crazy. I went over my emails and have a pic of the anthracite, brown and gold.


----------



## sunny2

LavenderIce said:


> Dita in black patent Joli Noeud and Victoria in black patent Rolando with Claudia in Paris fashion week:


 
Is it just me or does this look dark purple?


----------



## stinam

^^^*Sunny2*, you're right -- they are dark purple.  Even better, they're CROC!! 




sunny2 said:


> Is it just me or does this look dark purple?


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for clarifying.  I was typing too fast to notice.  She's got another croc pair!  I like that one better than the orangey/coral one she had before.


----------



## Lynn12

stinam said:


> Ok, don't think I'm crazy. I went over my emails and have a pic of the anthracite, brown and gold.


 
Stinam, you are an encyclopedia tonight!  Can I place an order for the Anthracite with you as well.


----------



## priiin

OMG croc Rolandos and Hermes together?? TDF!


----------



## babypie

stinam said:


> ^^^*Sunny2*, you're right -- they are dark purple. Even better, they're CROC!!


 
Sweet Jeebus! Those Rolandos are perfection! My VB envy grows...


----------



## chances88

stinam said:


> Ok, don't think I'm crazy. I went over my emails and have a pic of the anthracite, brown and gold.



I don't think  you're crazy! LOL I keep pics of items I want and wasn't able to get in case I run across them in the future! The anthracite is amazing , I feel like I need that shoe especially with all the gray I've been wearing lately! Thanks for the info I will be on the look out for them now. I remember the blk patent ones from back in the day!


----------



## xboobielicousx

ok now i NEED to have a pair of tortoise wallis mary janes!!!  they look beautiful...i wonder if the boutiques still have them?

i love VB!  the whole outfit is TDF....but WHY is that hermes on the floor!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

stinam said:


> Ok, don't think I'm crazy. I went over my emails and have a pic of the anthracite, brown and gold.


I would love to get my hands on these.


----------



## ashakes

stinam said:


> Ok, don't think I'm crazy. I went over my emails and have a pic of the anthracite, brown and gold.



LOL.  Stina, if you are crazy, then so am I. I actually have FOLDERS in my email titled "CL photos, Barneys photos, Saks photos, etc." LOL  When I get emails I pop them in there so that way I have them. hahahaha



babypie said:


> Sweet Jeebus! Those Rolandos are perfection! My VB envy grows...



Mine too!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Dita von teese in jolie noued black patent and VB in her black (looks a little like bronze though) rolandos


----------



## poshchick

VB's feet must be killing her, her bunions are sticking right out the side !


----------



## Kirie

I got my tortoise wallis from the Horatio boutique. I was there on nov 24th and the sa said that they got the shipment that very week.


----------



## purplekicks

poshchick said:


> VB's feet must be killing her, her bunions are sticking right out the side !


 
I think she just has bony feet.


----------



## poshchick

It's been all over magazines and interviews that she has bunions and hates them.. apparantly her 'ugly feet' are the only part of herself she doesnt like and she wears 'fabulous shoes' to keep peoples eyes on the shoes and not her feet! :-/


----------



## diana

sarah michelle gellar in looks like black patent rolandos


----------



## abcecas123

Those  purple croc rolandos vb is wearing are tdf... I saw them on the  september marie claire in blue and their beautiful... a 5k shoe though.....


----------



## Cristina

Those purple croc Rolandos are stunning.  Holy @#$%! 

The Wallis MJ in tortoiseshell are gorgeous.  LOL I was quickly scrolling through this thread but stopped dead in my tracks when I saw these.  If only I could track down a pair.


----------



## sunny2

ladydeluxe said:


> Dita von teese in jolie noued black patent and VB in her black (looks a little like bronze though) rolandos


 

They are not black or bronze. They are dark purple croc rolandos. If you go to page 22, I posted close up pictures of her shoes


----------



## chances88

I want to reach thru the photo to snatch VB's  bag and shoes! Just simple divine both of them!


----------



## stinam

*Cristina - *You should try calling the CL Horatio boutique.  I saw someone trying on a pair sometime at the end of December.  They may still have a few sizes left!



Cristina said:


> Those purple croc Rolandos are stunning. Holy @#$%!
> 
> The Wallis MJ in tortoiseshell are gorgeous. LOL I was quickly scrolling through this thread but stopped dead in my tracks when I saw these. If only I could track down a pair.


----------



## Cristina

stinam said:


> *Cristina - *You should try calling the CL Horatio boutique. I saw someone trying on a pair sometime at the end of December. They may still have a few sizes left!


 
Thanks!   Would you happen to know how they run?  I'm actually seriously considering these if the pair I have arriving tomorrow doesn't fit.


----------



## stinam

Cristina said:


> Thanks!  Would you happen to know how they run? I'm actually seriously considering these if the pair I have arriving tomorrow doesn't fit.


 

Cristina - I have my fingers crossed that they have your size!  The Wallis 100mm run the same as the Simple Pump, even in patent.


----------



## Zophie

I found these pics of Kat Von D from LA Ink.  I always notice her shoes in the begininng of the show when it comes on.


----------



## babypie

xboobielicousx said:


> ok now i NEED to have a pair of tortoise wallis mary janes!!! they look beautiful...i wonder if the boutiques still have them?
> 
> i love VB! the whole outfit is TDF....*but WHY is that hermes on the floor!!!!!!*


 
I guess she figures if she scuffs it she can just buy another


----------



## ladydeluxe

sunny2 said:


> They are not black or bronze. They are dark purple croc rolandos. If you go to page 22, I posted close up pictures of her shoes




wahhh where can you find those??


----------



## sara999

Cristina said:


> Those purple croc Rolandos are stunning. Holy @#$%!
> 
> The Wallis MJ in tortoiseshell are gorgeous. LOL I was quickly scrolling through this thread but stopped dead in my tracks when I saw these. If only I could track down a pair.


 you and me both!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _x13

Zophie said:


> I found these pics of Kat Von D from LA Ink. I always notice her shoes in the begininng of the show when it comes on.


 
She is too cute, aww.


----------



## Cristina

sara999 said:


> you and me both!!!!!!!!!!!


 
You have great taste 

I wonder what the retail price is?

Kat Von D does look cute.  I love her ink.


----------



## ladydeluxe

i love her iowa zeppas! grrr they're my HG shoes! can't seem to find them in my size anymore.. :s


----------



## Cristina

ladydeluxe said:


> i love her iowa zeppas! grrr they're my HG shoes! can't seem to find them in my size anymore.. :s


 
The Iowas in kelly green are one of my most wanted CLs.  I remember when they popped up on NAP last year, I almost had a heart attack.  I'm kicking myself for not ordering them!


----------



## Cristina

No photos, but Oprah is wearing a pair of gold Bling Blings on her show today   I'll see if I can track a photo down after the show information has been posted on her Web site.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Oh I want to see a photo of that!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Damn. Just scrolled through most of these pages - seems like Dita is the new Queen of CL!!! She has fabulous taste in shoes.


----------



## Cristina

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Oh I want to see a photo of that!!


 
Done!   Show information was posted sooner than I expected.  Not the best shot, but close enough.


----------



## javaboo




----------



## stinam

*Emmy Rossum in black satin Madeleine slides*


----------



## stinam

*Kerry Washington in blue Decolzeps*


----------



## stinam

*Miley Cyrus in Glitter VPs at the 2007 AMAs*


----------



## stinam

*Mary Kate Olsen in black NPs*


----------



## stinam

*Nicole Richie in snakeskin VPs*


----------



## stinam

*Victoria's Secret Model Selita Ebanks in leopard patent Pigalles*


----------



## stinam

*Sophia Bush in nude VPs*


----------



## chances88

stinam said:


> *Nicole Richie in snakeskin VPs*



Gordeous I need this shoe!


----------



## stinam

*Eva Longoria in camel patent Decollete 868s*


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

chances88 said:


> Gordeous I need this shoe!


 

Lol! So do I! ... Aww I know the perfect bag to go with it too


----------



## priiin

one of the Olsen twins w/ Hermes too!


----------



## priiin

Victoria Beckham with Hermes again.  Looks like she's wearing black patent VP's.


----------



## winterbaby14

Is that really a Hermes? It looks like the Alligator Lockit from Louis Vuitton...




priiin said:


> Victoria Beckham with Hermes again. Looks like she's wearing black patent VP's.


----------



## natassha68

chances88 said:


> Gordeous I need this shoe!



I have this shoe, and I simply adore it, one of my top favs, htf tho


----------



## Cristina

winterbaby14 said:


> Is that really a Hermes? It looks like the Alligator Lockit from Louis Vuitton...


 
I think you're correct


----------



## priiin

^ Sorry. I just saw it in the Hermes thread and posted it. Now that I look at it, it doesn't look anything like Hermes. Oh well, that's not the point. She's wearing LOUBOUTINS!


----------



## chances88

natassha68 said:


> I have this shoe, and I simply adore it, one of my top favs, htf tho



I totally understand why it's one of  your top favs! Yeah it will be a long search but I'm patient LOL! That shoe looks divine on your foot! I couldn't wear heels for a while so I really missed out on some great shoes!


----------



## javaboo

stinam said:


> *Nicole Richie in snakeskin VPs*



I think those are No Prives. They look like they have a sling at the back of them.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ i agree too.


----------



## stinam

javaboo said:


> I think those are No Prives. They look like they have a sling at the back of them.


 
Javaboo - You're right.:shame:  I think those are the ones that Saks carried.


----------



## abcecas123

I love the shoes that oprah and catherine zeta jones are wearing! Can someone tell me what they are call?

Thanks


----------



## ashakes

stinam said:


> Javaboo - You're right.:shame:  I think those are the ones that Saks carried.



Yep, Saks did carry this shoe. I even tried them on and still left them!


----------



## chances88

ashakes said:


> Yep, Saks did carry this shoe. I even tried them on and still left them!



What didn't you like about the shoe???


----------



## foxycleopatra

I have those white/black ayers nPrive's as seen on Nicole and absolutely LOVE them.  It's such an exquisite python design.  I'm not a white shoes person but those are the perfect combo of white with edgy black python shades.  My only gripe is the pair I got is a bit tight on me as the next half size up was all sold-out....but being a slingback design it's not as size-restrictive.


----------



## ashakes

chances88 said:


> What didn't you like about the shoe???


 
Oh you misunderstood me. I meant I was stupid for leaving them. lol  They were a random return at that Saks (was in town for an OSU football game). I thought they were hot shoes.  I just had bought a ton as usual and had my eye on a new David Yurman piece that day so I bought that instead.


----------



## chances88

ashakes said:


> Oh you misunderstood me. I meant I was stupid for leaving them. lol  They were a random return at that Saks (was in town for an OSU football game). I thought they were hot shoes.  I just had bought a ton as usual and had my eye on a new David Yurman piece that day so I bought that instead.



Oh ok LOL! I was surprised cause that's a hot shoe 




foxycleopatra said:


> I have those white/black ayers nPrive's as seen on Nicole and absolutely LOVE them. It's such an exquisite python design. I'm not a white shoes person but those are the perfect combo of white with edgy black python shades. My only gripe is the pair I got is a bit tight on me as the next half size up was all sold-out....but being a slingback design it's not as size-restrictive.




You are making me want them even more LOL! I guess these will be impossible to find. I think I have a purse in similar colors.


----------



## javaboo

How much are the python NP? I guess they are sold out now...


----------



## ashakes

javaboo said:


> How much are the python NP? I guess they are sold out now...


 
If memory serves me right, they were $820 on saks.com.


----------



## priiin

Ellen Pompeo at the '08 SAG Awards. 
She's wearing black crepe Abrosinas.


----------



## LavenderIce

Creepy that the paps were at her house.  Love the shoes though


----------



## priiin

Another pic from the SAG awards. Minibouts-


----------



## babypie

priiin said:


> Another pic from the SAG awards. Minibouts-


 
They match her dress soo perfectly


----------



## canismajor

You can baaaaaaaaarely see it... but the red is peeeking out below her jeans.  Here's a picture of the front, if we can even tell what it is from here:


----------



## Lynn12

Looks like a black patent Rolando to me.  Good eye!!


----------



## priiin

^ I second that.


----------



## Noegirl05

Nicole Ritchie~ AFTER BABY


----------



## gemruby41

Kira Sedgwick with nude Architeks at the SAG Awards.  You can them peeking through the back.


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## jobaker

Noegirl05 said:


> Nicole Ritchie~ AFTER BABY



Is that the baby's father?  He gained all the weight during pregnancy.


----------



## Rocky

javaboo said:


> I think those are No Prives. They look like they have a sling at the back of them.


 
Here's a better look...


----------



## Showgirl

Sophia Coppola and Cate Blanchett:


----------



## gemruby41

Serena Williams


----------



## Cristina

efusik said:


> Here's a better look...


 
OMG  Good Lord, those are gorgeous.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Serena Williams' shoes are HOT!


----------



## canismajor

foxtrots!



btw, didn't write those words, but bleeped out one...


----------



## babypie

Beyonce sure got her money's worth with those Foxtrots! Is she ever seen without them?


----------



## javaboo

efusik said:


> Here's a better look...



Love them! They're hot! I want a pair now


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria and nude Very Prives:


----------



## sunny2

They are actually the nude architeks


----------



## lovespeonies

I was trying to figure out if those were the Architeks.  Here's a link to a pic where the shoe looks like the Architek.  Let me know what you think.
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...ody&pic=eva-longoria-over-my-dead-body-23.jpg


----------



## LavenderIce

sunny2 said:


> They are actually the nude architeks


 
Oops!  You got me again!  lol  I am always rushing.  Next time I will just name the celeb without mentioning the shoe because I always get the shoe wrong.  Thank goodness I have you to correct me.  I wonder if she got these from when she was looking at them.  There is a pic of her holding one of these up.  You can probably tell me if these are the ones in the picture.


----------



## LavenderIce

lovespeonies said:


> I was trying to figure out if those were the Architeks. Here's a link to a pic where the shoe looks like the Architek. Let me know what you think.
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...ody&pic=eva-longoria-over-my-dead-body-23.jpg


 
Yes, they are the architeks.  I had one pic where I couldn't see the side and thought they were the nude VPs.


----------



## javaboo

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, they are the architeks.  I had one pic where I couldn't see the side and thought they were the nude VPs.



I guess she brought the ones she was looking at in the store!


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> I guess she brought the ones she was looking at in the store!


 
That's what I thought!


----------



## sunny2

LavenderIce said:


> Oops! You got me again! lol I am always rushing. Next time I will just name the celeb without mentioning the shoe because I always get the shoe wrong. Thank goodness I have you to correct me. I wonder if she got these from when she was looking at them. There is a pic of her holding one of these up. You can probably tell me if these are the ones in the picture.


 

When I first saw them I thought they were the VP too! I guess she decided to go through with that purchase!


----------



## Kamilla850

The SA that helped her on that day when she was looking at the nude architeks told me that Saks actually gifted her that shoe along with the leopard alta ariella boots.  This is the same SA that was in a photo with her helping her zip up the leopard boots in Us Weekly.  
It's nice to be a celebrity.


----------



## ashakes

Kim Kardashian in the Bling Bling


----------



## canismajor

Guess Eva decided to buy them...


----------



## priiin

^ Oh I remember that picture! I love the architeks.


----------



## cjy

I do too! She was in the store holding them.


----------



## Rocky

Nicollette


----------



## Edrine

efusik said:


> Nicollette


 
my HG shoe


----------



## sara999

i wish saks would gift me 2 pairs of CLs!!!!


----------



## toiletduck

this thread makes me wanna buy a pair of architeks and foxtrots! darnit!


----------



## priiin

efusik said:


> Nicollette



Love her Hermes and shoes together


----------



## cjy

priiin said:


> Another pic from the SAG awards. Minibouts-


She is so classic!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## irishpandabear

I agree, Michelle is classic elegance and her CLs are too bad either! LOL!


----------



## priiin




----------



## peppers90

priiin said:


>


 


  Love the SHOES, Love the BAG, Love the BELT~~ love it all!!!


----------



## cjy

peppers90 said:


> Love the SHOES, Love the BAG, Love the BELT~~ love it all!!!


Me too and I don't usually like what they wear. They are hit and miss. They look like they are swiming in their clothes most of the time.


----------



## priiin

^ Oh I know..totally agree. That one is a great outfit though..love the Balenciaga!! 

This was probably posted..but I just love the outfit so I'm going to post it anyway. Hayden with her patent black Rolande. I almost didn't see the slingbacks and thought they were the Rolando. ush: (and bbag too!)


----------



## peppers90

priiin said:


> ^ Oh I know..totally agree. That one is a great outfit though..love the Balenciaga!!
> 
> This was probably posted..but I just love the outfit so I'm going to post it anyway. Hayden with her patent black Rolande. I almost didn't see the slingbacks and thought they were the Rolando. ush: (and bbag too!)


 
 LOVE this outfit too!!  She is so cute! When is my paycheck coming???? AHHHHH


----------



## toiletduck

pardon my ignorance but which shoe is the Olsen wearing in priiin's post?


----------



## natassha68

The Olsen girl is wearing pigalle 120mm in black patent


----------



## sara999

it looks like her heel is about to snap in half or just off the shoe entirely! (olsen)


----------



## po0hping

priiin said:


> Another pic from the SAG awards. Minibouts-



So that's what they look like on someone's feet!  They are nicer than the pictures up on NAP.


----------



## sara999

lydia hearst-shaw









padma lakshimi






katie lee joel










anne hathaway


----------



## babypie

*Re:* *lydia hearst-shaw - *Are those shoes too small?  It looks like her toes are hanging over.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Brooke Shields:


----------



## letsgoshopping

Amy Ryan (I'm not really familiar with her or the style of CLs she's wearing but People.com says they are definitely CLs and you can barely see the red heel):


----------



## letsgoshopping

Jennifer Garner (sorry if this has already been posted!):


----------



## LavenderIce

Brooke Shields


----------



## catcat

babypie said:


> *Re:* *lydia hearst-shaw - *Are those shoes too small? It looks like her toes are hanging over.


 
Yep not pretty...I think they are too small since the back fits, now if you have really slender feet they can slide forward and give that impression but that doesn't seem to be the case.

But I just love Michelle!


>


----------



## KillerTofu

The name of the style Amy Ryan is wearing is "15 Minutes". They were seen on Paris Hilton alot a few years ago, in fucshia satin.


----------



## priiin

I love Brooke Shield's whole look.


----------



## sara999




----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> Brooke Shields


 
She looks hot! Good on her


----------



## priiin

Angelina and Brad at Beowulf premiere. Looks like camel simples?


----------



## babypie

I know all eyes are on her shoes, but geez, couldn't Brad have clean up/polished those shoes of his?


----------



## canismajor

Christian, CLs, Dita


----------



## canismajor

Sarah Michelle Gellar in Nude Satin ______________


----------



## stevenash

^^Yikes!  To each her own, but I think those are terrible.  Way too much toe cleavage.


----------



## babypie

^^Yeah, those look kinda weird...


----------



## panrixx

xnplo said:


> Christian, CLs, Dita


Dita obviously likes the Cabaret/Cravtouza design.  There was another picture on the forum of her wearing a black pair.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=334262&d=1200591961


----------



## gemruby41

I could not wear Sarah Michelle Gellar's CL's.  Too much toe cleavage.


----------



## sara999

yeah i don't really like them


----------



## danicky

Yeah the toe cleavage is way too much!!! I feel like thoese shoes would slip of my foot. lol


----------



## toiletduck

i LOVE Dita's CL's!  SMG's are a bit much tho..not a fan of them.


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow...not feeling sarah's cl


----------



## ladydeluxe

oooh absolutely love those Victoria Secret's girls' CLs esp those python (not sure?) pigalle and bling blings!


----------



## ashakes

Katherine Heigl


----------



## ashakes

Mandy Moore


----------



## ashakes

Sophia Bush (she LOVES her red patent rolandos). She wears them quite a bit. lol


----------



## ashakes

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## ashakes




----------



## danicky

LOL, "Katherine Heigl" needs a pedicure!! Look at her toes!!


----------



## toiletduck

ashakes said:


> Sophia Bush (she LOVES her red patent rolandos). She wears them quite a bit. lol



I would too, if I owned a pair!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

danicky said:


> LOL, "Katherine Heigl" needs a pedicure!! Look at her toes!!


 

Lol- I was thinking the same thing- look at all that chipped polish! LOVE the shoes though, especially with that red dress!


----------



## Biondina1003

ashakes said:


> Mandy Moore


 




I LOVE THIS COLOR!!!


----------



## priiin

Great pics!


----------



## gemruby41

Biondina1003 said:


> I LOVE THIS COLOR!!!


DITTO!


----------



## canismajor

Victoria Beckham in Rolandos (?)


----------



## priiin

xnplo said:


> Victoria Beckham in Rolandos (?)



Yup those are Rolandos. Victoria is photographed in Rolandos quite a bit, of course different colors/leathers though.


----------



## cfellis522

Was anyone watching the Today show this morning?  Which style was Meredith wearing today?  I have seen her in Declics several times, but was this a pair of VPs?

Caroline


----------



## krv

Chelsea Handler


----------



## Lynn12

Chelsea needs the electric blue suede Declics or Rolandos with this outfit!


----------



## Biondina1003

Lynn12 said:


> Chelsea needs the electric blue suede Declics or Rolandos with this outfit!


 


^^^ I agree!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I'm not sure if these are CLs. They look like Som1, but in orange. I spy a red sole!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Mandy Moore:


----------



## KillerTofu

Ooh, Orange Som1s!!


----------



## Lynn12

Today I received the February catalog for Cache look what pic was on the page.  I thought at first the shoes were knock-offs, but they do not list the shoes for sale so I'm sure they are real Rolando CLs.  I wish I could find a pair of these!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ love how hottt those rolandos look!


----------



## babypie

Lynn12 said:


> Today I received the February catalog for Cache look what pic was on the page. I thought at first the shoes were knock-offs, but they do not list the shoes for sale so I'm sure they are real Rolando CLs. I wish I could find a pair of these!


 
Wow!


----------



## gemruby41

That's one HOT shoe!!


----------



## sara999

seriously!


----------



## Lynn12

Just saw Heidi Klum on The View wearing her electric blue suede Rolandos.  Fortunately, she left the cookie monster at home!  She looked great in a white/black print shift mini dress and solid black tights.  Don't have a pic yet......anyone????


----------



## toiletduck

^^ ROFL!  No, I haven't seen the pic yet 

I'm in LOVE with Rihanna's orange shoes!  I really want a pair in a super sharp color.  It sucks that they aren't selling the Simples in anything but metallic gold, pink and blue.  I WANT PATENT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

^Yes her outfit on the show IS MUCH BETTER ! lol

I can't find a pic yet


----------



## priiin

Ahhh love Rolandos..after seeing those^ I must get patent black ones.  For now, the wine red will do. It's beautiful too.


----------



## peppers90

WOWza those Rolandos look hot!  I like the Cache' capris too


----------



## danicky

I love the patent Rolando. I think I saw a few pairs on Ebay!


----------



## toiletduck

Dita in a pair of CL's...don't know which ones tho!

I like how she tilts her foot a little to show off the red


----------



## stinam

toiletduck said:


> Dita in a pair of CL's...don't know which ones tho!
> 
> I like how she tilts her foot a little to show off the red


 

Dita has some amazing, chic CLs!  The shoes are called "Biba" in black velvet.  They're actually on eBay right now in a 39:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stinam

^^^ I just saw the black Rolandos posted above.  Why on earth did I pass up getting them?!!!!!


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria


----------



## karo

Rachel Bilson


----------



## karo

*Mandy Moore

Rihanna*


----------



## toiletduck

Karo beat me to it!  

More Rachel Bilson pics! Can anyone ID them?


----------



## letsgoshopping

Ellen Pompeo:


----------



## letsgoshopping

Lucy Liu:


----------



## _x13

toiletduck said:


> Karo beat me to it!
> 
> More Rachel Bilson pics! Can anyone ID them?


Ariella Boot


----------



## peppers90

karo said:


> Eva Longoria


 

  I like how she wears those boots!  I bet she didn't succeed in trying not to be noticed in the airport....how could you *NOT* notice knee hi leopard CLs??  haha


----------



## canismajor

Heidi Montag in boots.


----------



## KillerTofu

I shudder to think that Heidi Montag qualifies as a "celebrity"...


----------



## cfellis522

karo said:


> *Mandy Moore*
> 
> *Rihanna*


 
If you look at the middle picture of Mandy Moore, she wasnt alone in wearing CLs.  I spy a red sole on the person in the upper right.  Could be a pair of boots.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Good eye!


----------



## danicky

KillerTofu said:


> I shudder to think that Heidi Montag qualifies as a "celebrity"...


 

Yeah, I totally agree!!!!


----------



## toiletduck

KillerTofu said:


> I shudder to think that Heidi Montag qualifies as a "celebrity"...



 but she does have nice shoes here, hehe.


----------



## priiin

I hate Heidi


----------



## ahayward

priiin said:


> I hate Heidi



Agreed. In my opinion, she managed to make the boots look trashy. A tough feat, too.


----------



## canismajor

Sorry everyone!  ush:   I'll remember for next time... 



priiin said:


> I hate Heidi





ahayward said:


> Agreed. In my opinion, she managed to make the boots look trashy. A tough feat, too.





toiletduck said:


> but she does have nice shoes here, hehe.





danicky said:


> Yeah, I totally agree!!!!


----------



## babypie

karo said:


> Eva Longoria


 
This irks me so much.  If you're going to wear those boots and big dark sunglasses indoors, you know you want to be seen!  It's like when Nicole Ritchie and Co. go shopping on Rodeo Drive, then whine about the paparazzi! :okay:

Rant aside, this is *the* way to wear knee high leopard CL boots


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria


----------



## chances88

babypie said:


> This irks me so much.  If you're going to wear those boots and big dark sunglasses indoors, you know you want to be seen!  It's like when Nicole Ritchie and Co. go shopping on Rodeo Drive, then whine about the paparazzi! :okay:
> 
> Rant aside, this is *the* way to wear knee high leopard CL boots



She was in the airport, probably going to see her hubby! I doubt she had on makeup hence the big sunglasses, and the paps are intrusive in airport, I doubt she _wanted_ to be seen , BUT I do agree that she wears the leopard boots divinely! She looks great!


----------



## panrixx

karo said:


> Eva Longoria


Eva was on a UK chat show recently but she was'nt wearing CLs that time.

She seemed a vey sweet, down to earth young woman. Apparently she is very comfortable around guns as her father was a hunter.


----------



## Noegirl05

I love eva!!! She always looks so classic!


----------



## LavenderIce

karo said:


> Eva Longoria


 
What style is she wearing?  Looks sort of like the minibout, but kind of more squared off in the front?  Or is it the minibout, just a metallic?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Can anyone ID the boots that Ellen Pompeo is wearing? Over her jeans? they looked like black suede...?

Also..the boots that Heidi is wearing..are those Zeppas?


----------



## priiin

Haha well we love Heidi's shoes..just not her. No biggie. Let's just blur out the head or something next time. LOL


----------



## KillerTofu

Yeah, no need to apologize, *xnplo*, I was just being catty about Heidi. She might be worthless, but red soles are red soles.


----------



## priiin

Victoria Beckham in black patent Very Prive


----------



## ahayward

I know she's always tiny, but VB looks suuuuuuuuuuuuuper miniscule there!


----------



## babypie

ahayward said:


> I know she's always tiny, but VB looks suuuuuuuuuuuuuper miniscule there!


 
Haha no kidding...


----------



## priiin

Victoria Beckham at Marc Jacobs fashion show, wearing purple croc Rolandos. (Not sure if they are croc..)


----------



## hlfinn

where can you find katherine heigl's python shoes? i went to BG last night and they had them but they had a red heel which i didnt love. it looks like kh's are a python heel...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I know someone already posted a picture of Eva Longoria in this outfit, but this picture really shows off the red soles:


----------



## karo

Ali Later


----------



## karo

Mischa Barton


----------



## LavenderIce

My Purse Addiction said:


> I know someone already posted a picture of Eva Longoria in this outfit, but this picture really shows off the red soles:


 
What shoe is that?  Are they metallic minibouts or another style altogether?


----------



## panrixx

LavenderIce said:


> What shoe is that? Are they metallic minibouts or another style altogether?


They look like they may be Foxtrots.


----------



## foxycleopatra

*XTINA * post-pregnancy -- looking hot as ever in LEOPARD YOYO ZEPPA ORLATO (must be her favorite style huh lol.....she wore those a lot back in '06 and now they're back!)


----------



## foxycleopatra




----------



## chances88

She did wear them a lot before, they are one of my favorite styles too! She looks happy and healthy, it's weird to see her with so much chest and all filled out. LOL


----------



## karo

Victoria and Cruz at FAO Schwarz (posted by* lightblue84* in celebrity-section)


----------



## sharijasmine

Beyonce


----------



## Kamilla850

^^The first 2 photos of Beyonce are actually Versace shoes.  The sole is a bright orange.  
I recently tried on that shoe in orange patent at Versace and I was not impressed.


----------



## javaboo

foxycleopatra said:


>




Can you still find these shoes some where? I missed out on them and now I'm thinking about trying to find them again.


----------



## luxlover

all of these celebs have such gorgeous shoes..

haha I was very tempted to steal numerous pairs from them....


----------



## lorrmich

javaboo said:


> Can you still find these shoes some where? I missed out on them and now I'm thinking about trying to find them again.


 
There is a pair on ebay now size 40.  I love them too, but I know that size is too big for me.


----------



## gemruby41

Sophia Bush






Nicole Richie-post baby


----------



## peppers90

*Gemruby*~ Great pics!!  Love the nudes~~ Wow Nicole looks great...


----------



## po0hping

karo said:


> Victoria and Cruz at FAO Schwarz (posted by* lightblue84* in celebrity-section)



That Posh and her never ending collection of Rolandos  

I still stand at a big fat zero.  *wishes new colors would come out already so I don't have to settle and buy them just to have them*

I wish someone would burglarize her closet and sell it all on ebay.  It may not fit my 40.5 feet but that's what plastic surgery is for right?


----------



## babypie

po0hping said:


> That Posh and her never ending collection of Rolandos
> 
> I still stand at a big fat zero. *wishes new colors would come out already so I don't have to settle and buy them just to have them*
> 
> *I wish someone would burglarize her closet and sell it all on ebay. It may not fit my 40.5 feet but that's what plastic surgery is for right?[/*quote]
> 
> LOL!  Wonder what size she is..?


----------



## slowlyfading

nicole looks fab!


----------



## gemruby41

Beyonce at the Grammys.


----------



## karo

Rachel Bilson


----------



## karo

Two more shots of VB


----------



## gemruby41

Megan Fox


----------



## priiin

^I love Transformers...LOL

The picture of Beyonce, is indeed Versace. The heels are a bright orange color. See? You can't always post pics of shoes because the heels look red to you.  You have to know the style.


----------



## gemruby41

oops.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Oh hush LOL U r too cute!


----------



## KillerTofu

But the shoes Beyonce's wearing in that pic from the Grammys _are_ CLs, aren't they? They're the same shoe pictured right below. Right?

This shoe:





and this shoe:





aren't the same shoe??


----------



## priiin

The one in the picture looks velvet-y like suede. The one in Beyonce's picture is patent.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the picture of Beyonce *priin* was refering to as being Versace are the ones *sharijasmine* posted (on page 36 of this thread).

Edit: I see she was talking about the one from the Grammys. Nevermind!


----------



## KillerTofu

Well here it is in patent:







  =


----------



## letsgoshopping

priiin said:


> ^I love Transformers...LOL
> 
> The picture of Beyonce, is indeed Versace. The heels are a bright orange color. See? You can't always post pics of shoes because the heels look red to you.  You have to know the style.


 

Everyone makes mistakes! Kind of like someone calling a LV bag an Hermes in another thread.


----------



## priiin

^ I'm not pointing fingers or anything..I made that mistake too.


----------



## priiin

VB with black patent Rolando, she LOVES this style.





Mel Brown with CL Leopard boots on right


----------



## karo

Rachel Bilson


----------



## javaboo

priiin said:


> VB with black patent Rolando, she LOVES this style.



I think those are the Mad Mary's with the ankle straps but she just took them off.


----------



## po0hping

Are the ones Rachel Bilson's wearing the camel color?  A friend of mine thinks it's a new color. Taupe perhaps?


----------



## karo

Kate Walsh


----------



## ashakes

javaboo said:


> I think those are the Mad Mary's with the ankle straps but she just took them off.


 
Yes you are right. You can see the studs at the back. Regardless, the Mad Mary is really the base of the rolando. The ankle strap is removable on this particular version though (the ankle strap one).


----------



## ashakes

po0hping said:


> Are the ones Rachel Bilson's wearing the camel color? A friend of mine thinks it's a new color. Taupe perhaps?


 
They look like the taupe rolandos to me.  Seen here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They went on sale at Barneys along w/ the red and black, but sizes were limited.


----------



## KillerTofu

Oh yeah, as for knowing the style name, Beyonce's Grammy shoe is the _En Passant_


----------



## priiin

javaboo said:


> I think those are the Mad Mary's with the ankle straps but she just took them off.



You're right. They are pretty much the same style anyway. I see the spikes now. I don't like the Mad Mary's personally.


----------



## Stinas

Gwen with Leopard Steva's


----------



## karo

Rachel Bilson again


----------



## LavenderIce

Megan Fox


----------



## LavenderIce

Marissa Miller


----------



## peppers90

LavenderIce said:


> Marissa Miller


 
  WOW l  those shoes!!! are they satin rolandos?


----------



## babypie

^ wow! Satin Rolandos


----------



## priiin

That color is gorgeous!


----------



## priiin

Lauran Conrad


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love Lauren!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ which shoes are those on LC? thx!


----------



## gingerfarm

^^They look like the decolletes.


----------



## javaboo

Yep, they are decollete 686 but not sure if its black jazz or black patent.


----------



## priiin

I think they are black patent. She seems to wear them a lot..along with that bag she designed. I don't like it personally, but it's better than seeing her Chanel! She needs more bags...lol


----------



## sunny2

Yes that is the Decollete 868 in black patent (one of my favorites)!


----------



## gemruby41

priiin said:


> I think they are black patent. She seems to wear them a lot..along with that bag she designed. I don't like it personally, but it's better than seeing her Chanel! She needs more bags...lol


ITA Priiin.


----------



## Edrine

here's an interesting photo of CL:


----------



## *Lo

are those pigalle's VB is trying on??  whatever they are INEED THEM, lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

priiin said:


> I don't like it personally, but it's better than seeing her Chanel! She needs more bags...lol


i like that LC carries the same chanel...it shows she is human unlike celebs that carry a bag for a week then toss it...no appreciation there I just hate that she carries the bag even to the club...it is not a club/evening bag now her new chanel jumbo flap is more evening appropriate IMHO


----------



## Kamilla850

*Lo said:


> are those pigalle's VB is trying on??  whatever they are INEED THEM, lol



Yes, they look like the leopard patent pigalles.  I love that shoe.


----------



## priiin

I agree with you DeeDee. At least she isn't using all her money on bags..she doesn't have to spend ALL the money she makes. 

Paris has big feet!! Haha


----------



## *Lo

Kamilla850 said:


> Yes, they look like the leopard patent pigalles. I love that shoe.


 
I want them sooo bad i am always on the hunt for a pair of patent pigalles but i can never find them in my size....or they are too high


----------



## giggles00

Last summer Gwenyth Paltrow was in NYC (summer 2007) promoting Estee Lauder and was wearing Louboutin exceptionally low cut pump..lots of toe cleavage.  See pic.

A SA in NYC told me it was Decolette (868?) but on comparing pictures: no match.  Is this the right shoe, or did Gwenyth have a shoe specialist "carve out" a low cut front?

thanks for any help.


----------



## LavenderIce

Gwenyth's CLs are not the Decollette.  I forgot their name.


----------



## sara999

they aren't decolettes, they are a different kind. here is SMG-P wearing the same shoes in nude:







someone just bought them but i can't recall the name


----------



## ashakes

giggles00 said:


> Last summer Gwenyth Paltrow was in NYC (summer 2007) promoting Estee Lauder and was wearing Louboutin exceptionally low cut pump..lots of toe cleavage.  See pic.
> 
> A SA in NYC told me it was Decolette (868?) but on comparing pictures: no match.  Is this the right shoe, or did Gwenyth have a shoe specialist "carve out" a low cut front?
> 
> thanks for any help.





sara999 said:


> they aren't decolettes, they are a different kind. here is SMG-P wearing the same shoes in nude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone just bought them but i can't recall the name



They are the Maudissimo. 

They can be seen here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120191573250


----------



## giggles00

ashakes said:


> They are the Maudissimo.
> 
> They can be seen here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120191573250



Wow thanks.

What is its official heel height? I need it in a 5" (120mm) heel.  Did it ever come in a 5" heel?

I assume it's a 2007 style.  Which stores would carry it?




Kamilla850 said:


> Red - I agree, that blue satin color is amazing.  That color is what caused me to change my mind about the Maudissimo.  I don't care for nude satin in general, but the blue is so rich and the satin saturates the color very well.
> I think that it depends on how often you plan on wearing the shoe, if it is going to be reserved for evenings, then satin works.  I don't think that satin will be very durable as a daytime "workhorse" shoe, it has a tendency to fray.  And of course there is the issue of satin stains - which will be noticeable if you decide on a light color.  What other material did you have in mind?
> 
> Angelie - yes, any heel height as long as it is part of the standard heights that CL already uses, ie 70mm, 85mm, 100mm, 110mm, and 120mm.  But my cobbler has been able to shave the heel off 120mm pigalles, so you can always do this after the SO.



Has anyone tried to order a Maudissimo in a 5" heel?

I prefer black patent, black suede.


FYI, there is a company called "lovelypumps" which specializes in toe cleavage shoes

http://lovelypumps.hypermart.net/


----------



## poshchick

Theres a black pair on ebay just now... description says 4.75 heel

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## redlittlewing

^ The Maudissimos aren't that high - they came in 100mm only, IIRC, from what my conversations with various SAs have been. 

giggles00 - Like I said above, I don't think they came in a 5" heel. You can, however, order them in a different heel height via a CL special order. BTW, I heard they may re-order them. Call the CL Horatio boutique and ask them about it. In order to get them in black patent or suede, you have to special order them - they only came in a periwinkle blue satin, nude satin, and black satin. It was from FW07, so they are out of stores now (and even when they were IN stores, they were hard to find - I believe only Bergdorfs had them beyond the CL boutiques, and even in the boutiques I THINK Horatio was the only one that ordered them.

LOL these heels are my pet project (I'm doing a Special Order for them right now) so feel free to msg me questions.


----------



## fashionispoison

all rachel bilson. i LOVE her champaigne rolandos!

pics from tfs.com


----------



## priiin

Electric blue!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Wow, first time seeing Posh wearing those!  As much as I can't stand the woman those EB Rolando's sure look regal on her.  

And here's another pair of EB Rolando's......


----------



## Kamilla850

Sure are a lot of EB rolandos popping up lately, funny since they premiered last summer time.  
Posh looks stunning, not sure who the lady above is but her croc birkin is lovely.


----------



## priiin

Eva:







Victoria again:


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^ OMFG, that is the _HOTTEST_ picture I have ever seen in my life, 
I cant wait till I have a family that looks just like that.


----------



## priiin

Poor kid is always pulling his own suitcase.  I'm sure there is barely anything in it anyway. It's cute!


----------



## giggles00

redlittlewing said:


> ^ The Maudissimos aren't that high - they came in 100mm only, IIRC, from what my conversations with various SAs have been.
> 
> giggles00 - Like I said above, I don't think they came in a 5" heel. You can, however, order them in a different heel height via a CL special order. BTW, I heard they may re-order them. Call the CL Horatio boutique and ask them about it. In order to get them in black patent or suede, you have to special order them - they only came in a periwinkle blue satin, nude satin, and black satin. It was from FW07, so they are out of stores now (and even when they were IN stores, they were hard to find - I believe only Bergdorfs had them beyond the CL boutiques, and even in the boutiques I THINK Horatio was the only one that ordered them.
> 
> LOL these heels are my pet project (I'm doing a Special Order for them right now) so feel free to msg me questions.



That would be my project as well, I would order it in a 120mm heel (USA size 10).  Will PM you.

Wait..I just realized this forum doesn't have a PM feature.  I noticed the AIM (instant messaging icon), is this the only way?


Sako over at Fashion Spot/ChristianLouboutin is also SO'ing Maudissimo from Horatio/Elizabeth

http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/f48/christian-louboutin-36887-479.html#post3834082




			
				sako said:
			
		

> Update to my Maudissimo saga:
> 
> I called the Horatio store and spoke to Elizabeth who filled me in on the special order procedure - it'd be 30% up charge from retail price & it'd take 6 months but I can basically get any colour I want? LOL, so, I'm probably going to go that route and pick a colour that's not one of the two it came in so I can at least have a rare colour to justify the extra cost, LOL!
> 
> Ah finally, some resolution! LOL.
> 
> Thanks esp. to Dulcisima & iLoveCouture for helping me out with the special order idea.
> 
> Oh, and for anyone that's wondering, they no longer do the blue wedding soles b/c he got the patent on the red soles.






			
				Dulcisima said:
			
		

> Hey Misako, i did place an order in Oct 2006 and received it late June 2007. It was an eventful, full of drama and hassel process. its 25% extra for special orders and it depends if they have the material avaliable or they have to place an order for the material or the material is disconituned its a whole package of depends...but what bugged me is i got it like 9 months later!!!


----------



## redlittlewing

^ LOL that's my SN over there.  I'm the only person ordering this shoe, I think.

I have a PM feature, you don't? You should, I think. But yeah, you should call a boutique and ask them about special ordering them. They'll go over the details with you.


----------



## letsgoshopping

I don't know what style this is, but I see the red heel peeking out from under her dress- Diane Kruger:


----------



## letsgoshopping

Mandy Moore wearing CLs:


----------



## poshchick

What are those VP's Victoria is wearing? With the burgundy tip or red? x


----------



## sunny2

They are the black patent VPs with the burgandy tip from BG.


----------



## danicky

priiin said:


> Poor kid is always pulling his own suitcase.  I'm sure there is barely anything in it anyway. It's cute!


 
LOL, it does look that way. And Victoria is pulling him cause she's too tall, wearing CL's.


----------



## priiin

^She rarely carries him.  I love her closet!!


----------



## Zophie

priiin said:


> ^She rarely carries him.  I love her closet!!


 
hahah, could you carry a kid in the shoes she wears?  Most moms I know wear flip-flops or tennies.


----------



## priiin

I couldn't carry a kid withOUT those shoes!!! LOL


----------



## compulsivepurse

priiin said:


> Electric blue!!!


 
Everytime I see a picture of the Beckham family I want another kid.  We already have 2 boys.  Wouldn't another one be great? (My DH doesn't want anymore, but he's 44 and claims he's too old.  I tell him I'm only 34 and older parenthood is what he signed up for when he married a younger chick.)

My son loks a lot like her youngest.  He is 5 and has the same hair.  Kids that age love to be independent.  I'll bet he loves pulling his own suitcase and feeling grown up like his dad!


----------



## ylime

Haylie Duff celebrating her 23rd birthday.


----------



## canismajor

Katie Holmes ... with.... ?  Pretty purple satin sling backs though!


----------



## gemruby41

Katie's slingbacks! The color is so pretty.


----------



## priiin

Tom is just so...ew. 




ush:


----------



## need not want

gemruby41 said:


> Sophia Bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Richie-post baby


 
Still new to CL...  What shoe is this??  TIA!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

priiin said:


> Tom is just so...ew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ush:


 

ITA!


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Katie Holmes ... with.... ?  Pretty purple satin sling backs though!


Arent these the Gabine?


need not want said:


> Still new to CL...  What shoe is this??  TIA!


These are what I drool over and am dying to get!!! 
They are the Very Prive in Nude with Gold tip.  Amazing shoe!


----------



## danicky

Those nude VP's with gold tip are TDF. I bet they are hard to get. I haven't seen them in stores, not even on Ebay. I want them too.


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Those nude VP's with gold tip are TDF. I bet they are hard to get. I haven't seen them in stores, not even on Ebay. I want them too.


They are hard to find.  
There are 2 on ebay..size 40 & 41 for $899 or $999


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo:


----------



## Edrine

iminibouts


----------



## canismajor

Megan Fox in... some exotics...


----------



## natassha68

xnplo said:


> Megan Fox in... some exotics...



I believe those are Versace, looks like the orange sole that they have been using recently


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I love Vanessa Minillo's dress!


----------



## canismajor

Thanks, natassha68.  
Darn... I need a better eye... :borg1:



natassha68 said:


> I believe those are Versace, looks like the orange sole that they have been using recently


----------



## danicky

Stinas said:


> They are hard to find.
> There are 2 on ebay..size 40 & 41 for $899 or $999


 
Thanks Stinas, but I need a size 7. Guess I gotta just hope, for a pair to show up in my size.


----------



## javaboo

Dita Von Teese


----------



## ledaatomica

^ I am dying to get these shoes in ANY color .. *drooling*


----------



## cjy

Anyone else notice they are almost the exact shade of her skin? She is so flawless! I love those shoes too, sexy and chic and everything good!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I love Dita's shoes! I think she wore a blue-ish purple-ish version of that at her wedding. I need them!!!


----------



## danicky

Yeah she always looks put together. I love her style. And thoese CL's are TDF!!


----------



## priiin

I love Dita! Those shoes are gorgeous too.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Molly Sims- not crazy about the dress, but at least she's wearing CLs:


----------



## panrixx

ledaatomica said:


> ^ I am dying to get these shoes in ANY color .. *drooling*


These are the *first* CLs I bought for my wife (cravtouza) in Black Satin. I'll see if I can get her to model them for a photo.

Dita also has them in Blue (see photo). Infact, I believe they were her wedding shoes.


----------



## priiin

^I am just amazed every time I see that picture of Dita. Everything is perfect! 
Panrixx you are amazing!


----------



## javaboo

Here is another look of Dita in her wedding dress:


----------



## canismajor

How grand!  I hadn't seen this one.  Thanks, *javaboo*!


----------



## ledaatomica

javaboo said:


> Here is another look of Dita in her wedding dress:


 
I never get tired of seeing that vivienne westwood dress and stephen jones tricorn hat!


----------



## panrixx

ledaatomica said:


> I never get tired of seeing that vivienne westwood dress and stephen jones tricorn hat!


Vivienne was on UK TV the other day promoting her new 'limited edition' (900 only) book " _The Vivienne Westwood Opus ". Each book is:_

90 cm high x 66 cm wide (35" x 26") 

20 kg in weight (44 Lbs)

198 pages introducing 97 Polaroids

Price £1,400 ($2,748)

If you want to know more see the link below.

http://www.screamlondon.co.uk/artists/21/vivienne-westwood/321/manifesto


----------



## ledaatomica

dita in cls again and a rodarte dress .. dont know the name of this sandal but I have seen it on her before with another rodarte dress .. lol


----------



## ledaatomica

panrixx said:


> Vivienne was on UK TV the other day promoting her new 'limited edition' (900 only) book " _The Vivienne Westwood Opus ". Each book is:_
> 
> 90 cm high x 66 cm wide (35" x 26")
> 
> 20 kg in weight (44 Lbs)
> 
> 198 pages introducing 97 Polaroids
> 
> Price £1,400 ($2,748)
> 
> If you want to know more see the link below.
> 
> http://www.screamlondon.co.uk/artists/21/vivienne-westwood/321/manifesto


 
interesting thanks for sharing. Would love to get a glimpse of the book!


----------



## panrixx

ledaatomica said:


> interesting thanks for sharing. Would love to get a glimpse of the book!


Go to link below and select 'More Pictures' button on the page.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...bound-dame-viviennes-family-album-780620.html

Also

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/Girls/gallery.aspx?girl=The+Vivienne+Westwood+Opus


----------



## ledaatomica

panrixx said:


> Go to link below and select 'More Pictures' button on the page.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...bound-dame-viviennes-family-album-780620.html
> 
> Also
> 
> http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/Girls/gallery.aspx?girl=The+Vivienne+Westwood+Opus


 
looks like sarah Ferguson is wearing the same dress dita is. great photographs! found a bit more info\pics here as well http://www.vivienne-westwood-opus.com/


----------



## purly

abcecas123 said:


> Versace could always say is not the same red color as CL, he could ssay it a hot pink or something?
> 
> That is just wrong!!



Prior art: red soles were common during the reign of Louis XIV. No one can claim sole ownership of the concept.


----------



## KillerTofu

> No one can claim sole ownership of the concept.


 I totally agree. That's why I was quite surprised when C. Louboutin was awarded a patent for them.


----------



## canismajor

I think he got a trademark for it, as opposed to a patent; and basically to identify that red soles are representative of his brand.



KillerTofu said:


> I totally agree. That's why I was quite surprised when C. Louboutin was awarded a patent for them.





purly said:


> Prior art: red soles were common during the reign of Louis XIV. No one can claim sole ownership of the concept.


----------



## KillerTofu

xnplo said:


> I think he got a trademark for it, as opposed to a patent


Oh , well that makes more sense then.


----------



## Stinas

javaboo said:


> Dita Von Teese


I love her!
Very flawless!  Old Hollywood style with a modern twist.  Very beautiful.



compulsivepurse said:


> Everytime I see a picture of the Beckham family I want another kid.  We already have 2 boys.  Wouldn't another one be great? (My DH doesn't want anymore, but he's 44 and claims he's too old.  I tell him I'm only 34 and older parenthood is what he signed up for when he married a younger chick.)


hahahaha!!!
Either way, your the one doing all the hard work! 
I love babies, so I say go for it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kerry Washington






Kate Beckinsale


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Angelina Jolie at the Spirit Awards:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Here's one that shows the red soles off better:


----------



## chances88

Her shoes are divine!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I know they aren't CL, but Megan's exotic Versace's are HOT! 

Also..I'm loving gold tip VPs...very cute!


----------



## cjy

My Purse Addiction said:


> Angelina Jolie at the Spirit Awards:


What is Brad Pitt wearing??!! Those pants are hideous!


----------



## priiin

^LMAO I know!! Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LOL- I think it's just the way the print of his pants shows up on the screen in that particular picture (the stripes kind of morphed). His were actually plaid- not that weird thing going on in the picture. Here's a better picture of his pants (still not great though):


----------



## danicky

Wow Angelina looks great. I'm so happy about the baby bump. Is it me, or  she only wears CL's lately???


----------



## priiin

^More like all of Hollywood..!


----------



## canismajor

Yes, it looks like CLs are all she wears... Haven't seen her in any publicity pics w/ anything else.



danicky said:


> Wow Angelina looks great. I'm so happy about the baby bump. Is it me, or  she only wears CL's lately???


----------



## letsgoshopping

Does anyone know if these are CLs? I think I see a hint of red on the right heel (look reeeeally closely) but I've never seen the style before. Sorry if they're not CLs!

Nancy O'Dell at the Oscars:


----------



## cjy

My Purse Addiction said:


> LOL- I think it's just the way the print of his pants shows up on the screen in that particular picture (the stripes kind of morphed). His were actually plaid- not that weird thing going on in the picture. Here's a better picture of his pants (still not great though):


That is a little better. The other pic made them look like PJ pants! He is still a stud muffin no matter what!


----------



## javaboo

Rene Zellweger


----------



## javaboo

Cate Blanchett with En Passant


----------



## javaboo

Rihanna:


----------



## canismajor

I was looking at Rene when she walked on stage to present, but didn't see the red... Good catch, *javaboo*!



javaboo said:


> Rene Zellweger


----------



## panrixx

panrixx said:
			
		

> _Vivienne was on UK TV the other day promoting her new 'limited edition' (900 only) book " The Vivienne Westwood Opus ". Each book is:_
> 
> _90 cm high x 66 cm wide (35" x 26") _
> 
> _20 kg in weight (44 Lbs)_
> 
> _198 pages introducing 97 Polaroids_
> 
> _Price £1,400 ($2,748)_
> 
> _If you want to know more see the link below._
> 
> _http://www.screamlondon.co.uk/artist.../321/manifesto_





ledaatomica said:


> interesting thanks for sharing. Would love to get a glimpse of the book!


*If you ever visit the UK you better give me a call as I have just ordered Edition 3 of the Manifesto Cover.*

Call me  but I,m hoping this book could be a good investment diversification. For those interested here is some more information:

_Designed by Vivienne Westwood herself the Opus has 9 different cover designs all produced in linen. The entire print run is split into 100 copies of every cover design and within this each copy is numbered from 1 to 100. _

_90cm tall, 64cm wide by 4cm deep and part bound in leather each Opus weighs 25kgs and is personally signed by Vivienne Westwood. Containing 196 pages it features 97 Polaroid images taken on the legendary Polaroid 20 x 24 Studio camera. The images of Vivienne's friends and family, include international celebrities and important personalities within the world of fashion, all wearing one of her creations. Each celebrity has signed their own polaroid._

_Models include:_
_· Helena Bonham Carter_
_· Kate Moss_
_· Phillip Treacy_
_· Tim Burton_
_· Jerry Hall_
_· Sarah Ferguson_
_· Naomi Campbell_
_· Bob Geldof_
_· Erin O'Connor_
_· Tracy Emin_

_It has been put together by this giant Polaroid camera which has all this amazing technology and it's a dinosaur because it's finished now, there's no more film stock. It's an amazing point technologically of history and it's the largest manifesto in the world. _


----------



## peppers90

WOW Rihanna looks perfect!!  she is sooo gorgeous


----------



## purplekicks

I'm normally not crazy about Rhianna's style but she looks absolutely beautiful in that strapless dress!  Renee looks stunning as always, too.

I don't know who this is but I thought the picture was hilarious.  She's wearing the slingback version of the Rolando.. I can't remember the name.


----------



## cjy

Renee does looks fabulous and I would kill for those legs  but I swear that dress could not go any higher. As it is I am not sure how she can sit with out charging a cover charge!


----------



## dknigh21

cjy said:


> Renee does looks fabulous and I would kill for those legs  but I swear that dress could not go any higher. *As it is I am not sure how she can sit with out charging a cover charge!*




 Maybe she just accepts tips.


----------



## purplekicks

cjy said:


> Renee does looks fabulous and I would kill for those legs but I swear that dress could not go any higher. As it is I am not sure how she can sit with out charging a cover charge!


 
I agree, I prefer the more modest looks.. but how else could she show off her fabulous shoes?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Good point!


----------



## cjy

purplekicks said:


> I agree, I prefer the more modest looks.. but how else could she show off her fabulous shoes?


yes but she had the shoes at mid calf! Does CL make garters, too???
But if I had those legs! And the figure, and the money....... And kenny Chesney as an ex..... etc, etc, etc


----------



## priiin

HAHAHA funny picture. That's the Rolande, the slingback version of the Rolando.


----------



## Lynn12

Great pics javaboo!  Thanks.


----------



## cjy

Oh BTW, there was a little thing on MSN about back stage Oscar things. One was that Renee complained about her feet hurting, took off her shoes and had them thrown over her shoulder. Johnny Depp walked by and said to her " I like your shoes" She replied that she use to like her shoes! So even celebrities and not hardened to foot pain! Kinda makes me feel better, in an evil sort of way!!


----------



## priiin

^Victoria Beckham seems to not have any nerves in her feet or something. She wears Rolandos like they are Lanvin flats. They aren't comfy!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks! Well here is another photo for you guys. Cate Blanchett in Python *Privatita











*


----------



## javaboo

Beyonce (sorry if this was posted before):


----------



## javaboo

Up close view of Victoria Beckham's Purple snakeskin Rolandos:


----------



## javaboo

Cassie with thigh high boots:






Rachel Bilson with Louboutin bag:






[SIZE=-1]Hayden Panettiere with Decolletes:






Sarah Jessica Parker:





Kristin Cavallari:





up close (doesn't look too comfortable):






Mandy Moore:




[/SIZE]


----------



## catcat

Thanks for sharing. I love Cate Blanchett!!!
but Victorias rolandos are gorgeous too (even if I really don't like her) now they are croc and not snake


----------



## gemruby41

This is just disgusting  Someone really needs to tell her that they are toooo small.


----------



## cfellis522

Ahhh, the life of a (temporary) stay at home mom! 

This morning on the today show, Meredith was interviewing Valerie Bertinelli. Both were wearing CLs. Valerie was wearing the burgandy patent Rolandos. I didnt catch what Meredith was wearing because my eyes were so stuck on Valeries shoes! I saw red on both heels tho!!!

Caroline


----------



## madamelizaking

Kristin probably got them on sale and they only had that small size.


----------



## toiletduck

Black Patent Rolandos

Anyway, I think the dress is cute but the bangs are too much on her tiny face.


----------



## lawchick

God will somebody please take those sandals away from Kristin!?!?!  I cringe everytime I see pics of her wearing them.  Surely she must see how gross they look.


----------



## shopalot

I think the sad thing is that she has not seen how BAD she looks wearing them!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I can't imagine it feels comfortable with her toes hanging out like that! Ouch!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Here's a pic of Rachel Bilson (was posted in the Celebrity section):

Edit: Ok no pic for now- it was HUGE. Will try to scale picture down and re-post.


----------



## diorfashion

Kelly Rowland in White Architeks with gold tips:


----------



## Kamilla850

Yuck Kristin looks AWFUL in those shoes.  What is she thinking?  Does she not realize how ridiculous she looks?  But I must admit, that I know people like this...they think just because they are wearing a coveted brand or an expensive piece of clothing, they automatically look good.  That is so silly!


----------



## Kamilla850

Is it just me or do the python privitatas look blah on Kate Blanchett?  
Rachel Bilson looks adorable with that new do.  

Caroline - I didn't catch that segment but I have noticed that Meredith wears CLs often on The Today Show, and of course Valerie is always wearing a pair of fabulous Louboutins, that girl has fabulous taste, I really like her.


----------



## babypie

Kamilla850 said:


> *Is it just me or do the python privitatas look blah on Kate Blanchett? *
> Rachel Bilson looks adorable with that new do.
> 
> Caroline - I didn't catch that segment but I have noticed that Meredith wears CLs often on The Today Show, and of course Valerie is always wearing a pair of fabulous Louboutins, that girl has fabulous taste, I really like her.


 
I was thinking that too, her dress is too loud for such attention grabbing shoes.  It's too messy.


----------



## cjy

Sara Jessica Parker looked good! What color and style were they? Nice pop of color!


----------



## canismajor

Yoyo zeppa suede in peacock... if I'm not mistaken.



cjy said:


> Sara Jessica Parker looked good! What color and style were they? Nice pop of color!


----------



## Rocky

Gwen Stefani on the cover of V magazine:


----------



## toiletduck

^^ Fierce!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm watching The View and Valerie Bertinelli is on- wearing CLs.  I love spotting them!


----------



## Rocky

Here's a snippet of Oprah getting ready to interview Valerie Bertinelli.  Check Oprah out:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ah, so that's how Oprah keeps her soles perfect! She puts them on when she's already sitting down!


----------



## sara999

that's really cute


----------



## Rocky

My Purse Addiction:


I was cracking up when I was watching Oprah.  I got the idea to edit and post the video when I read your post about Valerie being on The View!


----------



## fashionjunkee

Are these the simples?







[/quote]


----------



## natassha68

fashionjunkee said:


> Are these the simples?


[/QUOTE]

These are Decollette 868 black patent


----------



## priiin

^I love that pic of Nicole. Everytime I see it..


----------



## javaboo

These are Decollette 868 black patent[/quote]

Nope they are Black Jazz.


----------



## natassha68

Oh Javaboo, i did throw in that 868 didn't I  .... gosh, I'm a knuckle head sometimes !


----------



## natassha68

My correction - *Java*- those are indeed decollete 868 black patent, I just looked at my box, it's exactly what it reads, don't want anyone to be confused


----------



## javaboo

Really? Sorry my bad if I was wrong. I always thought Nicole has the Black Jazz version (it kind of a shiny leather but its not patent). I have a pair of those.


----------



## priiin

I'm pretty sure Nicole has black patent.


----------



## Leefi

priiin said:


> ^I love that pic of Nicole. Everytime I see it..




ooohh me too!! the shoes, the jeans, the bag, the whole outfit = perfect!!

and i am definitely not a Nicole Richie fan, but she just nailed it here!!


----------



## priiin

^I love her so much after her pregnancy, seems like a better girl now.  

The Hermes, jeans, scarf, SHOES..everything is my style. I LOVE IT!


----------



## natassha68

i agree *Priiin *she looks terrific post pregnancy


----------



## Leefi

^^ yes, she does!! so much healthier. and i think her style has gotten even better post-pregnancy....with the flowy dresses but still wearing Louboutins....i love it!


----------



## Leefi

and her feet look tiny in this pic....


----------



## priiin

Her style is more classy now. I'm so proud of her. Does that comment make me sound psycho, LOL


----------



## gingerfarm

what's the difference between black jazz and black patent?


----------



## javaboo

Ok, I've found a bigger picture and cropped just the shoe. She is indeed wearing the Black Jazz version of the Decollette 868. 







Another picture of Nicole wearing the same shoe but its less shiny than patent:


----------



## natassha68

Wow *Javaboo* those are great on her !!


----------



## natassha68

btw- thanks for taking the time to find that, now all the confusion is over !!


----------



## javaboo

Black Jazz is a shiny finish on leather but its not patent. Patent is much more shinier. So if you want something versatile and slightly fancy black jazz is the way to go. Its less common than the patent version. I'm not sure if you can still get them.

See photos that I've found on eBay for comparison:

Black Jazz:





Patent:


----------



## javaboo

You're welcome Natassha68!


----------



## priiin

I like the black patent much more.


----------



## babypie

OMG I just watched the Oprah clip with the sound off (SO's sleeping face is 3" from the laptop LOL), and I'm cracking up.


----------



## toiletduck

I LOVE the decollete 868 that Nicole's got!!  I'd kill for a pair~


----------



## danicky

priiin said:


> Her style is more classy now. I'm so proud of her. Does that comment make me sound psycho, LOL


 
LOL, no. She has a very classy style now. I like her. By the way, did you see the pics of her daughter??? She's on the cover of People mag. She is adorable, and looks like Nicole.


----------



## priiin

Just checked the celebrity section and saw the pics. She looks beautiful and Nicole looks gorgeous too. Love her hair in the cover.


----------



## Stinas

efusik said:


> Here's a snippet of Oprah getting ready to interview Valerie Bertinelli.  Check Oprah out:






My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Ah, so that's how Oprah keeps her soles perfect! She puts them on when she's already sitting down!



She has enough that she never wears them more than once!!!  See...I dont like that.  You get the shoe and appreciate it.  They have all this money and nothing matters....nothing makes them "happy".  Those are $800 shoes....a lot of people would do anything just to wear them for the day & these celebs dont even care at all.  Sorry....i needed to rant a little. 
Those were very purrddyyy though.


----------



## legaldiva

I want to be Victoria Beckham.  Or at least somehow acquire her entire wardrobe.  

Brown kid alta ariella talon boots ... now I really want a pair.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love her boots! I want her wardrobe too!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dita von Teese at the Just Cavalli store opening in Paris on 2/26. People.com says these are leopard print but they look like lace Pigalles to me (have included a link to a bigger picture). 





link: 
http://www.upload-space.de/hosting1/show.php/29629_DitavonTeese20080226CavalliPartyParis4.jpg.html


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Agreed, look like lace pigalles to me and not leopard.  She always looks so fabulous, I love her style.  I have never seen a photograph of her looking disheveled or not looking like a 10.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

efusik,love the O clip


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok- I think People.com may have gotten another one wrong (see my post earlier about the lace Pigalles). Here's what they wrote:

NATALIE PORTMAN
Another night, another dress! _The Other Boleyn Girl_ star keeps it simple in a sweet black number and *fringed Louboutin heels* for a private dinner in N.Y.C. in honor of her new movie.





Are those really CLs? I saw a picture of her in these shoes from another angle and the soles definitely were not red. I've never seen this style before, and they just don't look like CLs to me. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## foxycleopatra

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ok- I think People.com may have gotten another one wrong (see my post earlier about the lace Pigalles). Here's what they wrote:
> 
> NATALIE PORTMAN
> Another night, another dress! _The Other Boleyn Girl_ star keeps it simple in a sweet black number and *fringed Louboutin heels* for a private dinner in N.Y.C. in honor of her new movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those really CLs? I saw a picture of her in these shoes from another angle and the soles definitely were not red. I've never seen this style before, and they just don't look like CLs to me. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


 
I'm pretty sure those aren't CL's.  I think it's probably from her own shoe line with Te Casan.


----------



## priiin

^CL does have t-straps but those don't look like CLs to me.  It's easy to mistake shoes for CLs these day though. Everyone wears them! (celebs)


----------



## javaboo

Elle Macpherson with Very Prive Black Paillette:


----------



## shibooms




----------



## *Lo

I dont think Natalie Portman wears any leather, i think i heard she only wears synthetic/vegan materials.  So those wouldnt be CL's, if what i heard is true


----------



## gingerfarm

*javaboo*, thanks for the clarification!  I never even knew the black jazz existed...I learn something new everyday!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Lo said:


> I dont think Natalie Portman wears any leather, i think i heard she only wears synthetic/vegan materials. So those wouldnt be CL's, if what i heard is true


 
That's pretty cool- I didn't know that about her! 

I didn't think they looked like CLs but just wanted to be sure, since People.com said they were. Two mistakes in one day- someone there's sleeping on the job LOL!


----------



## shibooms

I love Christian!!


----------



## fashionjunkee

Yes I love nicole's new style, I even think she looks even more great after her baby was born. Are the Black Jazz comfy? I'd try to get them if they were (;


----------



## ledaatomica

*Lo said:


> I dont think Natalie Portman wears any leather, i think i heard she only wears synthetic/vegan materials. So those wouldnt be CL's, if what i heard is true


 
I heard about that too from her when she was giving an interview about her new te casan shoe line.  I tried to find those on their website but I couldnt. I am pretty sure they are not CLs though!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok, so I can't stand Heidi Montag and I don't like to consider her a celebrity but I looove her shoes! So just look at the shoes!!! Sorry it's such a small picture- I have no clue how to enlarge it!


----------



## Leefi

shibooms said:


>



WWWD quoted Rachel Bilson as wearing Simple Pumps, but they look more like Rolandos to me??
Here's a picture of Bee Shaffer (Anna Wintour's daughter) wearing Lady Gres
(Image from perezhilton.com)


----------



## karo

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## toiletduck

*Leefi:* you're right, those are def. Rolandos.  She has them in nude too...they're sooo nice!


----------



## fashionjunkee

what louboutins are these?

you can enlarge the pic by clicking on it here 
http://www.vanessa-hudgens.com/photos2/displayimage.php?album=391&pos=4


----------



## natassha68

I believe those are Black Jazz


----------



## fashionjunkee

same one nicole richie had in an earlier picture? aren't they hard to get rawr


----------



## KillerTofu

Yeah, those look like Decolletes in Black Jazz leather to me, too.


----------



## peppers90

Look like Decolletes~ I like the whole outfit!


----------



## lawchick

fashionjunkee said:


> what louboutins are these?
> 
> you can enlarge the pic by clicking on it here
> http://www.vanessa-hudgens.com/photos2/displayimage.php?album=391&pos=4


 
Anyone happen to know what bag she's carrying?  I likey!  I love brown and black combos.  They go with just about everything.


----------



## shibooms




----------



## foxycleopatra

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ok, so I can't stand Heidi Montag and I don't like to consider her a celebrity but I looove her shoes! So just look at the shoes!!! Sorry it's such a small picture- I have no clue how to enlarge it!


 
Oh mine.....seeing Heidi Montag wearing blue suede Declic's just killed those shoes for me   At least it's good news for my wallet and one thing to cross off my want list.


----------



## shesaiddestroy

lawchick said:


> Anyone happen to know what bag she's carrying? I likey! I love brown and black combos. They go with just about everything.


 
It's a Louis Vuitton embossed Stephen bag if I'm correct .

I love all those pictures here ladies, especially the decolletes of nicole richie and vanessa hudgens!!


----------



## KillerTofu

foxycleopatra said:


> ...seeing Heidi Montag wearing blue suede Declic's just killed those shoes for me



It's sad how the girl can bring the shoes down instead of the shoes bringing the girl up. You know, she's been photographed wearing ALOT of CLs lately (there's a pic of her at a Laker's game wearing fucshia Fontanetes), and it just comes across as desperate.


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> Oh mine.....seeing Heidi Montag wearing blue suede Declic's just killed those shoes for me  At least it's good news for my wallet and one thing to cross off my want list.


 

Foxy, I thought the same thing the other day. LMAO  Well, I have had them for a while, but they haven't come out of the box in a while and she kind of ruined the appeal to me as well. 

Why is she even a celebrity? Her and Spencer need to be taken off the show. lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bonnie Somerville from Cashmere Mafia:


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I have never in my life thought feet were sexy/beautiful until I saw the picture of Dita wearing lace pigalles a couples pages back.

I normally hate toe cleavage..I just think toes and feet are gross..hence why I like to cover them up with pretty shoes! But damn, Dita's feet looked so nice and feminine in those Pigalles...definetely my favorite CL style to date.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ashakes, you request has been answered...from what i heard LC said they won't be in any more hills epis going forward


----------



## Rocky

Leefi said:


> WWWD quoted Rachel Bilson as wearing Simple Pumps, but they look more like Rolandos to me??



You are right in saying they are Rolandos, but WWWD simply stated she was wearing Christian Louboutin Pumps.  They simply didn't know their stuff like you and others here ( I wish we had a smiley of a shoe being thrown at the other)


----------



## fashionjunkee

lawchick said:


> Anyone happen to know what bag she's carrying?  I likey!  I love brown and black combos.  They go with just about everything.




I believe its one of the Louis Vuitton Stephens? Im not sure its exact name though (:


----------



## Kamilla850

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ok, so I can't stand Heidi Montag and I don't like to consider her a celebrity but I looove her shoes! So just look at the shoes!!! Sorry it's such a small picture- I have no clue how to enlarge it!



I am SO glad that I am not the only person that dislikes her...I have no idea why she is famous.  Somehow she is not wearing those shoes well, the shoes on their own are beautiful.


----------



## Rocky

Kamilla850 said:


> I am SO glad that I am not the only person that dislikes her...I have no idea why she is famous.  Somehow she is not wearing those shoes well, the shoes on their own are beautiful.



I totally agree.


----------



## toiletduck

Ugh...Heidi Montag needs to go back to the hole she and Spencer crawled out from...I don't understand why they're 'celebrities'.


----------



## Edrine

^love her shoes andher purse..hate her.


----------



## javaboo

Oprah with Lady Gres:


----------



## Shasta

*OOOHH!  OPrah looks awesome, I can't wait until my grey sude gres get here!*


*Did anyone see Ivanka ***** on Regis and Kelly today?  She had on THE MOST AMAZING heels, the looked like orange pigalles.  Does anyone know?  THey were lust worthy.*


----------



## ledaatomica

I found a video. They dont look like Pigalles to me at all vamp is too high. I cant really tell if they are CLs though

http://www.topsocialite.com/ivanka-*****-live-with-regis-and-kelly-video/


----------



## canismajor

Spin off of *ledaatomica*'s post, Kim Kardashian is wearing CLs, I think...

http://www.topsocialite.com/kim-kardashian-on-live-with-regis-and-kelly/


----------



## letsgoshopping

xnplo said:


> Spin off of *ledaatomica*'s post, Kim Kardashian is wearing CLs, I think...
> 
> http://www.topsocialite.com/kim-kardashian-on-live-with-regis-and-kelly/


 
It looks like Kelly is also wearing CLs (Lady Gres), but the video was showing up kind of blurry for me so I couldn't really get a good look.


----------



## Shasta

*I would love to know what brand they are, they were so amazing.  Kelly was not wearing CL's, unless they were the som 1's???  I thought they looked like Marc Jacobs when I was watching the show.  *


----------



## Kamilla850

I agree that the shoes that Ivanka is wearing do not look like CLs, although I know that she wears CLs frequently.  I see her in the coffee shop where I get coffee a few times a week and she mainly wears CL Simple Pumps.  



Shasta said:


> *I would love to know what brand they are, they were so amazing.  Kelly was not wearing CL's, unless they were the som 1's???  I thought they looked like Marc Jacobs when I was watching the show.  *



In the episode with Ivanka, looks like Kelly is wearing YSLs.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

What shoes is Kelly wearing in the video with Kim Kardashian then (which was the video *letsgoshopping *was referring to and quoted, not the one from today with Ivanka)? They looked like Lady Gres to me too


----------



## letsgoshopping

Shasta said:


> *I would love to know what brand they are, they were so amazing. Kelly was not wearing CL's, unless they were the som 1's??? I thought they looked like Marc Jacobs when I was watching the show. *


 
The video I responded to was not the one from today's Regis and Kelly show. It was the one *xnplo* posted about the show when Kim Kardashian was on, and Kelly definitely looks like she's wearing Lady Gres.


----------



## Kamilla850

Just to clarify, Kelly is wearing YSLs similar to these in the episode with Ivanka, 
http://i22.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/dc/65/5831_1_sbl.JPG

In the episode with Kim, Kelly is wearing Lady Gres.


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Thanks for clearing that up Kamilla!


----------



## canismajor

Hayden Panettiere with Rolandes...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looks so good.


----------



## toiletduck

Riccardo Tisci and Dita Von Teese, at the Givenchy post-show dinner.


----------



## chinkchick

Its always the same celebrities wearing CLs, eh?


----------



## LavenderIce

^They're just like us, once you start you can't stop.


----------



## alessandra83

Kamilla850 said:


> Although I highly disagree with the red soles on the Versace shoes, I actually like the blue satin fringe and the green patent, not sure if I would ever buy them just out of principal, KWIM? :s


 
The new versace runway shoes have BRIGHT  ORANGE soles.. NOT red like CL's. i've just got some last week... they just made it to US. They're lovely.


----------



## toiletduck

Posh with her wine Rolandos out to celebrate Brooklyn's 9th birthday.  I can't believe he's 9 already!! 

Oh, Cruz (the youngest) is in the Batman costume...so cute!


----------



## natassha68

xnplo said:


> Spin off of *ledaatomica*'s post, Kim Kardashian is wearing CLs, I think...
> 
> http://www.topsocialite.com/kim-kardashian-on-live-with-regis-and-kelly/



Kim's appear to be VP patent's


----------



## danicky

I love VB! And the wine Rolandos, seem to be her most used pair of CL's. Cruz, is so adorable.


----------



## Kamilla850

Lindsay Price was on Regis & Kelly this morning and it looked like she was wearing nude architeks.


----------



## Shasta

*AAAGGH!  I love Lindsay Price!  Lipstick Jungle is great fashion watching!  I wish I would have seen R & K today.  I was watching my friends kids, I know , I know my life is so glamorous... hold the applause for later.*


----------



## babypie

toiletduck said:


> Posh with her wine Rolandos out to celebrate Brooklyn's 9th birthday. I can't believe he's 9 already!!
> 
> Oh, Cruz (the youngest) is in the Batman costume...so cute!


 
 I want to live in her closet.


----------



## canismajor

Kim Kardashian in Tenue sandals...


----------



## *Lo

^^^I know she is kinda trashy, but i think she is sooo incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Rocky

Rachel Bilson:


----------



## po0hping

babypie said:


> I want to live in her closet.



I wish I were her feet.  They are soo lucky.


----------



## ledaatomica

not sure if this was posted before but I found a nice CL interview I enjoyed. I posted in the celeb thread cause CL is a celeb to me! lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WyEZyu8eFs


----------



## peppers90

babypie said:


> I want to live in her closet.




 me too, me too!!!  this makes me want wine Rolandos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky

I hope no one gets uncomfortable with the following pics of Dita:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gosh i just can't get enough of dita


----------



## canismajor

Eve Longoria in white Tenues...


----------



## impulsive_

Lauren Conrad:


----------



## gemruby41

It's ironic that Lauren and Heidi own the same shoes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^funny...MTV might be up to their old trips of staging things


----------



## eggpudding

god her Declics are beautiful.


----------



## babypie

The 2nd pic of Dita - what's up with the tip of that shoe??!!


----------



## archygirl

Rocky said:


> I hope no one gets uncomfortable with the following pics of Dita:



This is the first time I have seen anyone wearing a pair of CLs that I have!! The photo of Dita exiting the cab reveals the same shoes I purchased, but have not worn yet. Wow, what did she do to the toe?


----------



## purplekicks

Oh I _love_ Dita. The pic of her pulling of her hose is fantastic, she is such a burlesque genius and she always makes it classy (or as close to classy as it can be).


----------



## Rocky

archygirl said:


> This is the first time I have seen anyone wearing a pair of CLs that I have!! The photo of Dita exiting the cab reveals the same shoes I purchased, but have not worn yet. Wow, what did she do to the toe?



Good ole wear and tear I suppose.  :boxing:


----------



## panrixx

I'm not sure 'uncomfortable' is the right word.  'Hot' maybe :shame: 





Rocky said:


> I hope no one gets uncomfortable with the following pics of Dita:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*panrixx*,you're too much


----------



## lawchick

babypie said:


> The 2nd pic of Dita - what's up with the tip of that shoe??!!


 
It sort of looks like gum to me.


----------



## mooks

Kate in Miss Fred in first pic


----------



## mooks

Hope these haven't been posted before


----------



## peppers90

great pics of kate~ I love her style....


----------



## purplekicks

Have you ever had an intense urge to take a $1,000 pair of mega hot shoes and throw them into a very tacky look?  This woman did in Paris during Fashion Week.


----------



## ledaatomica

purplekicks said:


> Have you ever had an intense urge to take a $1,000 pair of mega hot shoes and throw them into a very tacky look? This woman did in Paris during Fashion Week.


 
yeah I saw this picture earlier today and wondered. I mean for gods sake please do the shoes some justice .... I am sorry but maybe its just me but I cringe when people underdress when they are wearing CLs let alone wear clashing colors.


----------



## redlittlewing

Ahh, I still want those Wallis' that Kate has. :/


----------



## canismajor

Kristen Bell in Decolletes...


----------



## Leefi

oh i love kristen bell!! she's such a good actress and those decolletes look amazing on her!!


----------



## KillerTofu

Rihanna in her orange Som1s again:


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I am so curious to know where she found those.  I have never seen them IRL and would love to get my hands on a pair.  
She looks fabulous as always.


----------



## danicky

I love Kristen Bell's dress. Pretty color.


----------



## javaboo

Mary Kate wearing Sabotages:


----------



## javaboo

Two Kardashian with very prives:


----------



## javaboo

A bunch more:

Old picture of Ashley Olsen with Bruges





Gwen with Pigalle:





Mary Kate with I'm not sure what but I love her bag!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## lvpiggy

*sigh* victoria is my idol! 

louboutin x 2!!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

javaboo said:


> A bunch more:
> 
> Mary Kate with I'm not sure what but I love her bag!





oh wow i thought that was drew barrymore!


----------



## DamierAddict

im watching the view..

kim kardshian is wearing louboutins


----------



## gemruby41

Lauren Conrad


----------



## ladydeluxe

i love kristen bell tooo! i especially love her in Veronica Mars!!


----------



## Leefi

oohh i love lauren's CLs! what style is this??

oh and ladydeluxe, i miss Veronica Mars. WHY did they have to cancel it??


----------



## LavenderIce

I believe LC's black satin slingback with side bow are the Very Noeud.


----------



## *Lo

I dont know if anyone watches but Chelsea Handler on E! who has the show Chelsea Lately, wears a pair of CL's everday....last night she had on the pink horatio's


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Chelsea definitely loves her CLs! She wore a green pair on David Letterman a while back and I'm still searching for them!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Emma Bunton in Bling Blings:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Eva Longoria:


----------



## Leefi

thanks for id'ing them *LavenderIce*!!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## KillerTofu

That brown pony-hair Mad Mary isn't even completely _on the model's foot_!  Not only that, it looks like the spikes are stabbing her heel!!


----------



## canismajor

Kim Kardashian was wearing CLs on The View today, I think... but I can't find a still to post.  :s  Anyway, here is the clip.


----------



## DamierAddict

kate bosworth:
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/03/14/kate-bosworth-showest/


----------



## sara999

nicki hilton is wasting away


----------



## Leefi

lvpiggy said:


> *sigh* victoria is my idol!
> 
> louboutin x 2!!



Victoria Beckham does something really weird with her legs/feet when she walks in heels. Almost like she's putting _all_ of her weight on the first third of her feet. I don't really know how to explain it, but the arch of her foot always look reaaaally strained in pictures!! You can see it even in the first one, although her legs/feet are covered with jeans/boots! 
Just something I've noticed when looking at her pictures and it's irritated me a bit!


----------



## canismajor

*Leefi*- I think I know what you're talking about.  I think when VB walks, she has her feet in the same shape as if she is walking on her tip-toes.  So, instead of the heels shaping her feet into an arch, her feet are arched while she walks, and she just happens to be wearing heels on her arched feet... Does that make sense to anybody?   And this might be why she looks like she's walking on the fist 1/3 of her feet.


----------



## Leefi

^^ I think your explanation makes more sense than mine!!

Here's a picture of Mary-Kate Olsen, not sure if she's wearing CL's but it kinda looks like it. It's a bit difficult to see if her soles are red, because the whole shoe is red. Thought I'd let the experts here decide!


----------



## poshchick

Sometimes I see pics of VB with shoes that look so big on her! Like that pic above ^^ There's so much space in that shoe! 

I read somewhere that she has said she buys shoes that she knows are too big and 'stuffs them with toilet paper' lol! 
xxx


----------



## canismajor

Chelsea Handler...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love those!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Leefi said:


> ^^ I think your explanation makes more sense than mine!!
> 
> Here's a picture of Mary-Kate Olsen, not sure if she's wearing CL's but it kinda looks like it. It's a bit difficult to see if her soles are red, because the whole shoe is red. Thought I'd let the experts here decide!


 

MK's are the red croc Decollete 868; Ashley also wore those a while back (interesting that they wear a lot of the same styles coz I heard their shoe sizes are quite diff't....guess they just buy 2 pairs each LOL).


----------



## mancho

oh i know what you guys are talking about, with the way VB walks. her feet always look SUPER arched. i actually like it though, i find that it looks very sexy! i thought maybe it was something that naturally happens when you wear very high heels but...judging from you guys' reaction, i guess not!


----------



## Leefi

yaay, my eye for CL's is getting better!! 
does anyone have a picture of Ashley wearing them? I really don't recall...

*mancho* - i think to a certain extent it does happen whenever you're wearing heels (the arched food) my VB takes it to extremes!!


----------



## babypie

poshchick said:


> Sometimes I see pics of VB with shoes that look so big on her! Like that pic above ^^ There's so much space in that shoe!
> 
> *I read somewhere that she has said she buys shoes that she knows are too big and 'stuffs them with toilet paper' lol!*
> xxx


 
Whaaat?! And wears them with toilet paper in them?


----------



## po0hping

Whenever I look at VB's feet, it looks as if the right foot is about to slip out, while her left foot fits perfectly.


----------



## Shasta

*Nice name pHPING!  My son finds it to be hysterical.  *

*Which shoes is Chelsea Handler wearing?*


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## letsgoshopping

Shasta said:


> *Which shoes is Chelsea Handler wearing?*


 
She's wearing green Simples. Love love LOVE them!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

> Victoria Beckham does something really weird with her legs/feet when she walks in heels. Almost like she's putting _all_ of her weight on the first third of her feet. I don't really know how to explain it, but the arch of her foot always look reaaaally strained in pictures!! You can see it even in the first one, although her legs/feet are covered with jeans/boots!



Regarding VB's feet..I think thats just the way her foot is shaped! My mom's feet the look same way when she wears heels....VB must have very high arches.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## gemruby41

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## toiletduck

J. Garner has a run in her tights...I HATE it when that happens! Cute shoes tho!


----------



## panrixx

toiletduck said:


> J. Garner has a run in her tights...I HATE it when that happens! Cute shoes tho!


Yes, I noticed that as well but I wonder if she realised?


----------



## canismajor

She probably put them on thinking, '_Ack, it's dark out.  Who's going to notice?' _


panrixx said:


> Yes, I noticed that as well but I wonder if she realised?


----------



## javaboo

Nicky Hilton with Rodita


----------



## KillerTofu

that girl needs help...and sandwiches.


----------



## Leefi

wow she looks a bit like a transvestite with that makeup - combined with those scarecrow legs it leaves a _preeetty _scary impression!!


----------



## Jahpson

Kim Kardashian, the girl is a little too trendy for my taste but she has great accessories











dont know what they are called. but they are really cute


----------



## Rocky

Cassie:


----------



## Edrine

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> Kim Kardashian, the girl is a little too trendy for my taste but she has great accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know what they are called. but they are really cute


 
they are the new ali's and they are on the top of my wishlist!!available at footcandy and nm in black and nude


----------



## Edrine

javaboo said:


> Nicky Hilton with Rodita


 

she lost too much weight..cute outfit though


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Brooke Shields:


----------



## javaboo

Kate Walsh with Gold Grease Paint Yoyo:


----------



## Rocky

^That is such a great pic of her!


----------



## Rocky

As much as I can't stand this bizalls, I love her shoes:


----------



## po0hping

Are you kidding me with the posing?  
Agree though, great shoes.


----------



## Rocky

Lauren


----------



## Rocky

po0hping said:


> Are you kidding me with the posing?
> Agree though, great shoes.



  Can someone please tell me why they pose with one foot crossed over the other?


----------



## Rocky

Christina:


----------



## po0hping

Rocky said:


> Can someone please tell me why they pose with one foot crossed over the other?



Supposedly Paris Hilton does it b/c it makes her big feet look smaller.  Those two don't look like they have PH size feet, not that there is anything wrong with it.  It's a technique or something.  

First they have the same blue suede Delics(?) and now the same pose.


----------



## Rocky

^Thanks for that.  It always made me go hmmm.


----------



## canismajor

It does get more unnecessary the more you look at it.  I've always thought that pose was for a slendering and accentuating effect... Kinda like the stick-your-butt-and-chest-out-to-make-your-stomach-look-flatter stance? 


Rocky said:


> Can someone please tell me why they pose with one foot crossed over the other?


----------



## Lynn12

Love Lauren's dress!  Anyone know who she is wearing???


----------



## po0hping

I think she's wearing a dress from her collection.


----------



## Edrine

Lynn12 said:


> Love Lauren's dress! Anyone know who she is wearing???


 

i think it's from her own line..


----------



## karo

Brooke Shields


----------



## sara999

oh xtina...a little less make-up never did anyone any harm! but ilu anyway!


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## rmelody

ooooh I love heidi's nude heels! and laurens are pretty darn cute too


----------



## toiletduck

sara999 said:


> oh xtina...a little less make-up never did anyone any harm! but ilu anyway!



I couldn't agree with you more!

I was watching her concert DVD and I couldn't get over how much makeup she was wearing. I mean, I get that she was on stage but WOW...that's a LOT of makeup!  Someone needs to tell her she's gorgeous with less makeup...I hate how she plasters herself in it!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## Edrine

^i preordered those in beige


----------



## sara999

post-pregnant nicole looks SO GOOD


----------



## madamelizaking

Nicole Richie with sometimes lace up  sandals in black (jazz?)


----------



## babypie

sara999 said:


> oh xtina...a little less make-up never did anyone any harm! but ilu anyway!


----------



## DamierAddict

nicky hilton mad mary's


----------



## mancho

po0hping said:


> Supposedly Paris Hilton does it b/c it makes her big feet look smaller. Those two don't look like they have PH size feet, not that there is anything wrong with it. It's a technique or something.
> 
> First they have the same blue suede Delics(?) and now the same pose.


 
celebrities are taught to pose with one leg crossed in front of another, and one hand on the hips, because it makes you appear taller and skinnier. seriously EVERY celebrity does it, it's kind of annoying! it was really funny to see nicole richie go from this messily-dressed hoebag to this elegant polished fashionista with one leg in front of each other and one hand placed on her hips at all times hahahaha


----------



## javaboo

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## mancho

toiletduck said:


> Anyway, I think the dress is cute but the bangs are too much on her tiny face.


 
ew who is that asian girl who is dressed like she is 3?? ugh i don't understand why so many asian girls dress like that, it is NOT attractive!


----------



## Leefi

people (i.e. Mary-Kate & Nicky Hilton) have _got _to stop wearing that mini Muse!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

AHH!!! The shoes are back!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lindsay Price:


----------



## Leefi

hahaha I can't believe that Kristin Cavallari is still wearing those - girl, you are killing your toes!! (and us!!)


----------



## KillerTofu

Kristen, Kristen, Kristen. Do you think no one notices?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I think these might be Jolis but it's hard to tell because they're so small in the picture. I think I see a square bow though haha. 

Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## canismajor

Agreed... like Jolis.


----------



## po0hping

Does anyone know if those on Kristen are the _only_ style she wears?

The JLo pics look amazing.  Those are from People right?  They look more like Vanity Fair pictures.


----------



## *Lo

I love that pic of JLo and Marc Anthony.....I am sooo upset I was at the supermarket today and they didnt have it


----------



## so-phisticated




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## gemruby41

I can't even comment on Coco


----------



## canismajor

With Kristen, it looks like she's got one pair and is wearing it out whenever she can.



po0hping said:


> Does anyone know if those on Kristen are the _only_ style she wears?


----------



## canismajor

Yes *gem*, there are no words... ush:
However, this looks like the best of any picture I've ever seen of her--must be the CLs...


gemruby41 said:


> I can't even comment on Coco


----------



## so-phisticated

nah, she's still a skank 






i saw the pics earlier and i didnt even notice she was wearing louboutins cuz i was too busy being disgusted at her


----------



## peppers90

Haha, coco is a piece of work isn't she???


----------



## DamierAddict

*Kate Beckinsale on a dinner date:*


----------



## peppers90

Wow what great hair and love the dress;  she looks great!


----------



## canismajor

so-phisticated said:


> nah, she's still a skank
> 
> i saw the pics earlier and i didnt even notice she was wearing louboutins cuz i was too busy being disgusted at her


----------



## canismajor

Thank you for sharing... 
I  Kate Beckinsale... 


DamierAddict said:


> *Kate Beckinsale on a dinner date:*


----------



## babypie

Kate Beckinsale looks great there, I love that her dress brings out the sole on her shoes.


----------



## mimi23

*isnt Kate's bag CL too?*

*I love love love love her shoes!*


----------



## canismajor

Oh yeah... Good eye, *mimi*!






mimi23 said:


> *isnt Kate's bag CL too?*
> 
> *I love love love love her shoes!*


----------



## gemruby41

Kate looks amazing!!


----------



## Edrine

i love kate beckinsale


----------



## peppers90

Does anyone know the designer of Kate's dress?


----------



## peachiesncream

Leefi said:


> people (i.e. Mary-Kate & Nicky Hilton) have _got _to stop wearing that mini Muse!!


 
aw, i really like that mini muse. i think it's really cute


----------



## sara999

i love kate beckinsale!


and i actually love coco too, dunno why. maybe because i love ice t and together they make me laugh. might be a little trashy but they are super honest and funny and i respect that!


----------



## Shasta

*Kate Beckinsale is just perfection and timeless!  I love this look.*


----------



## Shasta

*Coco on the other hand, is icky, she makes my skin crawl.  On the flip side of that, the girl is confident.*


----------



## dknigh21

I am another girl who loves Kate Beckinsale. She's always beautiful and classy. And she looks amazing here.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kate is gorgeous!


----------



## toiletduck

I  Kate Beckinsale and her shoes!


----------



## DamierAddict

whats w/ the pants?


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## Jahpson

DamierAddict said:


> whats w/ the pants?


 
:s

she definitely isn't my idol looking like such a horrid mess. She should invest in Spanx


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sexy,kimora
dang,fan fan,one size does not fit most. Love the top and belt not sure if I like em together. The CLs look like they are hurting her.


----------



## madamelizaking

Another Kate beckinsale with Posh in the back


----------



## lychee124

Kate is so gorgeous.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## sara999

those look high!


----------



## Kamilla850

Umm you think that one of the many people around her would have told her that she has camel toe.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

She does not have cam toe!

but what she does have is white stuff on her jacket


----------



## Kamilla850

futurerichGirl! said:


> She does not have cam toe!
> 
> but what she does have is white stuff on her jacket



Looks like it to me but don't get me wrong, she looks amazing even with camel toe


----------



## po0hping

Lover her jacket.
What CL style is she wearing, Declics?


----------



## canismajor

Kim Kardashian w/ python Privatitas... on arm!


----------



## Kamilla850

Kim looks amazing as always.  I wonder why she is holding them, did she just get a mani/pedi.


----------



## canismajor

In the other pictures, of the same series, she has flip flops on and is in Rite-Aide.  I guess Privatitas are too good for Rite-Aide... 


Kamilla850 said:


> Kim looks amazing as always.  I wonder why she is holding them, did she just get a mani/pedi.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She is gorgeous!  See, those are prettier than the blue ones!


----------



## *Lo

I love Kim K she is sooo beautiful....Yay for hot brunettes, lol


----------



## DamierAddict

Estonian model Tiiu Kuik


----------



## javaboo

I actually saw her once at Chanel in Las Vegas. She was pretty tiny 5'3" maybe cuz I remember she was around my height. She had a gorgeous figure (her bottom didn't look like in the pictures) and very very pretty.


----------



## javaboo

Victoria with Red Rolando


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> Looks like it to me but don't get me wrong, she looks amazing even with camel toe



Very true....but in most of her pics it looks like her shoes are always too big.  In this one you can tell.  I love her, but she needs to check out footpetals heel liners.


----------



## alessandra83

GAAAWDD.. I Loooove this dress!!!!!! Anyone know what brand this is??? TIA




DamierAddict said:


> Estonian model Tiiu Kuik


----------



## DamierAddict

here ya go alessandra83,

*Celebrity Style: Tiiu Kuik *

	   		 			 								Tue, 03/25/2008 - 1:00pm				  				 by FabSugar [+]							
372 Views -  				15 comments 15 new​ 
 		    			  While lots of girls opt for sexy outfits for their 21st birthdays, Estonian model Tiiu Kuik celebrated hers in an angelic Thomas Wylde ruffle dress and Christian Louboutin satin bow sandals. For variation, she belted her flowy frock. This is a good example of how a belt can really transform your look. Happy birthday, Tiiu!






im pretty sure this is the one:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31725


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

i  think these might be CL's


----------



## alessandra83

no.. the pairs on kate B. I believe thats sergio R. not CL

thanks bunch damier..!!


----------



## Stinas

Is it only me that cant stand when you see celebs/people with their toes hanging off/out the shoe>?  I find it soooo annoying.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

NO! *Stinas*,you are not alone. Heck I hate in on even everyday peep I come across.


----------



## Jahpson

javaboo said:


> I actually saw her once at Chanel in Las Vegas. She was pretty tiny 5'3" maybe cuz I remember she was around my height. She had a gorgeous figure (her bottom didn't look like in the pictures) and very very pretty.


 

5'3 even with heels on? aww

question for the ladies on here, do you wear your louboutines daily? which ones?

I love heels but I want to wear the 4-5 inches regulary


----------



## canismajor

I wonder sometimes if celebrities are helpless to it.  Especially those that are dressed by others or sent 'samples'... Maybe they put their size out there, someone picks up her US 9 in a CL 39, and the night of the event, it doesn't really fit but they have to go with it because they've counted on those CLs to be fab... KWIM? 



Stinas said:


> Is it only me that cant stand when you see celebs/people with their toes hanging off/out the shoe>? I find it soooo annoying.


 


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> NO! *Stinas*,you are not alone. Heck I hate in on even everyday peep I come across.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## javaboo

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> 5'3 even with heels on? aww
> 
> question for the ladies on here, do you wear your louboutines daily? which ones?
> 
> I love heels but I want to wear the 4-5 inches regulary



Nope, I think she had flip flops on when I saw her.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow thanks,*xnplo*, I never thought about it like that


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> Kim looks amazing as always. I wonder why she is holding them, did she just get a mani/pedi.


 
She wore them later that evening on the Chelsea Handler show that she appeared on with her two sisters.  I was watching the show and my sister was laughing at me b/c I kept on staring at her heels b/c they looked like python to me. Then I finally saw a close up and realized they were the privatitas.  Don't these camera men realize us CL forum ladies want to see the shoes?  SHOW US THE SHOES!!! 



*Lo said:


> I love Kim K she is sooo beautiful....Yay for hot brunettes, lol


 
I think she is so pretty too!


----------



## fmd914

DamierAddict said:


>


 

Truly in my life I have never lusted after a celebrity's life because I am way too private.  But OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!  To have Victoria's handbag and shoe collection .  It may be worth it for the entire world to know what I ate for dinner.    Those shoes, that bag - :okay:.


----------



## DamierAddict

im really getting good at this. ..


----------



## DamierAddict

*



*


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Is it only me that cant stand when you see celebs/people with their toes hanging off/out the shoe>?  I find it soooo annoying.



I was thinking the EXACT same thing!!! Find shoes that fit...dang it!


----------



## archygirl

fmd914 said:


> Truly in my life I have never lusted after a celebrity's life because I am way too private.  But OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!  To have Victoria's handbag and shoe collection .  It may be worth it for the entire world to know what I ate for dinner.    Those shoes, that bag - :okay:.




I want to take my vacation in the summer and visit her closet! Her shoes look big, though...


----------



## canismajor

That's a fun combo...



DamierAddict said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## redlittlewing

^ oh wow, I like those! I don't think I've ever seen that colour Laponos.


----------



## Leefi

nicky hilton might be wearing chanel flats, but she's surrounded by a whole lot of gorgeous louboutins....oh to be rich!


----------



## eggpudding

^^Oh indeed, to be rich! *sighs*

I wonder which CL boutique she's at? Looks like heaven.


----------



## *Lo

^^^Ive never seen those chanel flats in that color combo!!


----------



## javaboo

Guess what JLo is spotted wearing?








* Taupe Fontanete!*


----------



## babypie

Argh J-lo, hem those damn pants, I wanna see your shoes!!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Oh no, isn't she worried about her jeans rubbing off on her suede fontanetes?  
She looks great, I love her style.


----------



## LavenderIce

eggpudding said:


> ^^Oh indeed, to be rich! *sighs*
> 
> I wonder which CL boutique she's at? Looks like heaven.


 
I think it's the CL boutique in Beverly Hills.



babypie said:


> Argh J-lo, hem those damn pants, I wanna see your shoes!!


 
I thought my pants were too long!  You would think J-Lo has got a tailor with her magnificent glam squad.

Javaboo--thanks for posting these HQs of J-Lo.  Saw a smaller version and I could not make out her shoes.


----------



## Kamilla850

JLo is also wearing these fontanetes in the current issue of People.  She looks great for someone that just had twins a few weeks ago.  And that bag is making me drool more so than the shoes.


----------



## gemruby41

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Oh no, *isn't she worried about her jeans rubbing off on her suede fontanetes?*
> She looks great, I love her style.


Kam, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ashakes

*Lo said:


> ^^^Ive never seen those chanel flats in that color combo!!


 
Bergdorf Goodman has them.  They come in the neon pink and neon green. $675.



babypie said:


> Argh J-lo, hem those damn pants, I wanna see your shoes!!


 
lol


----------



## raya0315

ashakes said:


> Bergdorf Goodman has them. They come in the neon pink and neon green. $675.
> 
> 
> 
> lol


What is that bag J-Lo is carrying?


----------



## DamierAddict

http://buzznet-00.vo.llnwd.net/medi...den-panettiere-2008-kids-choice-awards-10.jpg


----------



## BAMBI_AS

LOVE LOVE the taupe fontanete. The picture with J Lo is the reason why I ordered it right now )


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Are those the black greasepaint VPs?


----------



## natassha68

they look like pailettes ( little sequins) black vp's


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Yea they are the little black sequion shoes.


----------



## ashakes

natassha68 said:


> they look like pailettes ( little sequins) black vp's


 
I agree. If you look at more photos of her wearing them, you can see the sparkle of the pailettes.

Cameron Diaz in white patent passamule zeppa:


----------



## ashakes

Ashlee simpson wearing the same ones.   I'm not sure of the exact color name though.


----------



## cjy

Some one email Ashley and Cameron and ask if they think they are comfy.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

Shoebunny spotted Carmen Electra in *Christian Louboutin clear slides*.















Shoebunny spotted Tara Palmer-Tomkinson in *Christian Louboutin snakeskin heels*.


----------



## DamierAddict

lol kristin kavallari's fugly feet once again:


----------



## fmd914

cjy said:


> Some one email Ashley and Cameron and ask if they think they are comfy.


 

cjy - I dont' know what Ashlee and Cameron think, but I tried them on this week and they seem to be very comfortable.  I didn't like the way they looked on my foot and didn't feel completely "stable" in them.  HTH!


----------



## madamelizaking

I THINK these are black simple's (?)


----------



## madamelizaking

UH OH!! Do I see knock-offs!!!! ALDO's "rolando"


----------



## madamelizaking

Man, this girl changes Louboutin like it's underwear!


----------



## ashakes

fmd914 said:


> cjy - I dont' know what Ashlee and Cameron think, but I tried them on this week and they seem to be very comfortable. I didn't like the way they looked on my foot and didn't feel completely "stable" in them. HTH!


 
They look like they are hard to wear as in you could have foot spillage, etc.  They are cute though.

Oh and I didn't know the exact name of Ashlee's ones she is wearing, but it is now on Barneys website and they say "neon orange" so go with that. lol


----------



## ashakes

madamelizaking said:


> Man, this girl changes Louboutin like it's underwear!


 

MY CATWOMANS! She has worn these a couple of times. I have yet to wear mine.  LOL


----------



## Kamilla850

madamelizaking said:


> UH OH!! Do I see knock-offs!!!! ALDO's "rolando"


 
She should be ashamed of herself.  I recognize that she is an actress but don't know who she is.


----------



## ashakes

^^^I think it's Michelle Trachtenburg.  

http://imdb.com/name/nm0005502/


----------



## canismajor

Kamilla850 said:


> *She should be ashamed of herself.  *I recognize that she is an actress but don't know who she is.


----------



## raya0315

Kamilla850 said:


> JLo is also wearing these fontanetes in the current issue of People. She looks great for someone that just had twins a few weeks ago. And that bag is making me drool more so than the shoes.


 
Kamilla, do you know what bag it is? I like it more than the shoes, too


----------



## Kamilla850

raya0315 said:


> Kamilla, do you know what bag it is? I like it more than the shoes, too


 
It's a croc Zagliani and it could be yours for a mere $12K or the equivalent of about 15 pairs of CLs.   
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1206974492880&ev19=1:5


----------



## futurerichGirl!

DamierAddict said:


> lol kristin kavallari's fugly feet once again:


 
What the hell is up with that, I mean how can she wear thoes??????


----------



## Jahpson

^^ what the hell? she cant be comfortable in those things!

her toes look like packed sasuage. not hot


----------



## madamelizaking

It's cause Kristin is a wanna-be realty star and she can't afford a good pair!!!! :/ that was mean..but hey, I don't like her!


----------



## ledaatomica

cjy said:


> Some one email Ashley and Cameron and ask if they think they are comfy.


 

usually its the other way around but those shoes look so much better in pictures than  modeled on the foot  Not criticizing either ladies at all but just my opinion of those shots.


----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


> lol kristin kavallari's fugly feet once again:


 
I have no idea who this person is .. but somehow her feet are on this thread several times and each time I see it I lose my appetite for the rest of the day. Can we not show her picture anymore  Its affecting my health :shame:


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> Some one email Ashley and Cameron and ask if they think they are comfy.


I wonder the same thing cjy, they don't look too comfy.


----------



## Rocky

These better not be Versace's.  I honestly can't tell whether it's a red sole with sunlight on it, or an orange sole.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Thoes are Loubs (O=


----------



## foxycleopatra

Yep, Kim's wearing the cream lace overlay satin VP's.


----------



## Rocky

futurerichGirl! said:


> Thoes are Loubs (O=





foxycleopatra said:


> Yep, Kim's wearing the cream lace overlay satin VP's.



That's what I thought, I guess it's just the sun.


----------



## Kamilla850

I will never get tired of looking at photos of Kim, she is so beautiful and the fact that she always wears CLs makes me love her more.


----------



## dknigh21

Kim looks so pretty in that dress. The color is beautiful.


----------



## eggpudding

I second all of you, and I want her luscious hair!!


----------



## karo

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Kamilla850

^^it's so nice to see her wearing those again but she looks like she is in pain, her pinky is so red.


----------



## gemruby41

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^it's so nice to see her wearing those again but she looks like she is in pain, her pinky is so red.


----------



## LavenderIce

My girl Christina!  Guess she is not afraid of denim transfer, but then again her shoes are black.


----------



## KillerTofu

Can anyone tell what style those are?


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Mischa Barton:


----------



## Leefi

Ashley Olsen wearing some kind of Pigalle...I don't know the name, but i LOVE them!!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

There the Blue Lepord Pigalle.


----------



## DamierAddict

pam pam with what i believe to be activas?


----------



## po0hping

Pamela Anderson looks good in those shoes.  They look much better on feet than I thought.  I forget the name of style.


----------



## eggpudding

It looks like that trashy Danity Kane singer is wearing satin Sevillanas, but I can't be sure!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

I think its Mary Carie and Jenna Jameson.


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ no thats aubrey O'day from danity kain


----------



## javaboo

LavenderIce said:


> My girl Christina!  Guess she is not afraid of denim transfer, but then again her shoes are black.



Is Christina wearing simples?


----------



## javaboo

Kim Kardashian with Very Prive:


----------



## surlygirl

Do the VP and the NP have the same amount of toe cleavage? I ask because the above pic of KK doesn't seem to have a lot of toe cleavage which is my major issue with the NPs. Any ideas?


----------



## Stinas

po0hping said:


> Pamela Anderson looks good in those shoes. They look much better on feet than I thought. I forget the name of style.


She is wearing the Nude/Cork Activas


----------



## sara999

i wonder if MKA's feet ever hurt


----------



## DamierAddict

isla fisher


----------



## Leefi

sara999 said:


> i wonder if MKA's feet ever hurt



...me too! They walk around in 5 inch heels all day/every day, I really don't understand how they do it. 
Of course, they drive everywhere and probably don't really "walk" all that much. Not like us pedestrians who take the tube, walk to college, go food shopping, etc...


----------



## po0hping

Stinas said:


> She is wearing the Nude/Cork Activas



Oops.  DamierAddict already typed what they were.  My eyes always go straight to the shoes darn them eyes of mine



Leefi said:


> ...me too! They walk around in 5 inch heels all day/every day, I really don't understand how they do it.
> Of course, they drive everywhere and probably don't really "walk" all that much. Not like us pedestrians who take the tube, walk to college, go food shopping, etc...



I would love to walk around in my CLs just to buy some cereal, Carl's Jr., even to go to lecture.  But someone like me who sprained their ankle walking to the train in CONVERSE probably shouldn't be doing that.  I wish I was like Posh Spice, she's a trooper.  She probably wears CLs as slippers around her house.


----------



## lulublue717

javaboo said:


> Is Christina wearing simples?


I would like to know too..is it simple 85?


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Norah Jones:


----------



## DamierAddict

YAY SEX AND THE CITY MOVIE PROMOS ARE OUT AND LOOK AT CHARLOTTES SHOES 3





TO SEE ALL THE PICS 
CLICK THIS LINK:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...ity-movie-promos-here-274145.html#post5879227


----------



## Rocky




----------



## *Lo

What shoe is charlotte wearing ?  are those patent rolandos?


----------



## karo

Renee Zellweger


----------



## po0hping

*Lo said:


> What shoe is charlotte wearing ?  are those patent rolandos?



I'm pretty sure she is.


----------



## gemruby41

I wonder if this is the only pair of CL's this girl has. This is a recent picture of her.


----------



## DamierAddict

aggggggggggggggggggaaaaaaaaain


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Seriously, can someone please get that girl another pair of shoes and burn those ones!


----------



## peppers90

Rocky said:


>




  WOW they look great!  Can't wait for the movie


----------



## Karenada

Sorry if this already being posted.
Coleen Mc Loughlin (Wayne Rooney fiance and soon to be wife).



Not sure of the name but they are soooo gorg/ love the colour combo.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Love those hot Architeks!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The shoes she wore during fashion week are making another appearance.

Eva Longoria-


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ What CLs are they?


----------



## MKWMDA

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham



Are those Mad Marys? Did she take off the ankle strap? I didnt know you could do that, that makes me want them. I didnt like them because of the ankle strap.


And can I just say right now, I want to BE Victoria Beckham. 

Only less hungry looking. 
But I wish I was that thin again! Only in a healthy way this time.

And less tan. :okay:
I work next to the Melanoma Oncology department and that tan is so not worth it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

MKWMDA said:


> Are those Mad Marys? Did she take off the ankle strap? I didnt know you could do that, that makes me want them. I didnt like them because of the ankle strap.
> 
> 
> And can I just say right now, I want to BE Victoria Beckham.
> 
> Only less hungry looking.
> But I wish I was that thin again! Only in a healthy way this time.
> 
> And less tan. :okay:
> I work next to the Melanoma Oncology department and that tan is so not worth it.


 
She's wearing the ankle-strap version of the Mad Mary shoe, just with the ankle strap removed (not the other version of the Mad Mary, where you'd literally have to cut off the strap).


----------



## jobaker

Kitty2sweet said:


> Sorry if this already being posted.
> Coleen Mc Loughlin (Wayne Rooney fiance and soon to be wife).
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the name but they are soooo gorg/ love the colour combo.


Luvs it.  Anybody know who the dress is by? Thanks.


----------



## sammydoll

^^ the dress is Balenciaga.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Good eye sammy.


----------



## jobaker

sammydoll said:


> ^^ the dress is Balenciaga.


  Thanks so much.  Thought so but was wavering between Miuccia or Nicholas.  Good  eyes.


----------



## javaboo

My Purse Addiction said:


> The shoes she wore during fashion week are making another appearance.
> 
> Eva Longoria-



I don't think these are CLs I think they are Versace or something like that. I've seen Hedi Klum with them on also.


----------



## mjvictamonte

^ hm...i'm not sure. i think those are CLs. they look like a variation on the foxtrots (you can see the little opening in the toe area). people.com credited them today as being louboutins in the caption of the picture of her above. here's a picture of her wearing them during NY fashion week and you can see what looks to be the red sole. could be wrong though.


----------



## DamierAddict

these might be green maryjane iowas??


----------



## cjy

I love the pop of green with the black! That top really showcases her, uh, assets! I need to find a top like that. Of course I also need to find, assets!


----------



## KillerTofu

cjy, I think the appearance of her "assets" might have more to do with the fact that she's pregnant, rather than her top.


----------



## cjy

KillerTofu said:


> cjy, I think the appearance of her "assets" might have more to do with the fact that she's pregnant, rather than her top.


Yeah I thought about that. They have popped out pretty fast considering the size of her tummy, lucky girl. I can tell she will carry her pregnancy weight very well.I do love the green shoes!!


----------



## javaboo

mjvictamonte said:


> ^ hm...i'm not sure. i think those are CLs. they look like a variation on the foxtrots (you can see the little opening in the toe area). people.com credited them today as being louboutins in the caption of the picture of her above. here's a picture of her wearing them during NY fashion week and you can see what looks to be the red sole. could be wrong though.



I really don't think they are CLs though. I know Versace had orange soles which are similar when photographed. I thought I read some where that Hedi was wearing Versace shoes (I just can't remember where I read it) I can not find the picture above but I have found some up close shots of the shoe she's wearing. The lines don't look like CLs, plus it seems like there is a colour lining inside the shoes? I've never seen CLs with colour lining...maybe with silver lining but not orange/redish lining.






However the background shoe are Louboutins!





This picture shows the line of the shoe the best. It doesn't look like a Louboutin style. The arch of the shoe doesn't like the arch on Louboutins.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

You're right...up close they don't look like CLs. Guess People.com was fooled too haha! Darn Versace and their orange soles.

But I do spy CLs in the second picture posted above! Looks like the python privatitas. At first I was freaking out because I thought someone wrote their name inside, then I looked closer and realized it's a sticker or piece of paper. Phew!


----------



## DamierAddict

again;


----------



## canismajor

Kim Kardashian in patent boots... _(don't know the name...:s)_


----------



## MKWMDA

DamierAddict said:


> again;




Oh I MUST find those. They arent activas though, what are they? I am in !


----------



## KillerTofu

Yeah, they are the Activas, either nude or taupe patent.


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh wow I am totally in love. I have to get my hands on those. I would trade my black/python ones in a heartbeat.


----------



## cjy

The activas look great on her! I love them!!


----------



## javaboo

xnplo said:


> Kim Kardashian in patent boots... _(don't know the name...:s)_



I think these are the pretty woman boots.


----------



## natassha68

I believe that Barney's were the only ones that got that color activa, they are soooo nice !


----------



## xboobielicousx

the nude activas, or whatever color they are, look great on her!


----------



## gemruby41

Victoria Secret model Selita Ebanks.


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ oh wow! those look so good w/ her skin color!


----------



## Rocky

DamierAddict said:


> ^^ oh wow! those look so good w/ her skin color!



They sure do!


----------



## cjy

Yes they do!!! She looks fab!


----------



## jobaker

Selita is soooo pretty. And she's a big CL girl too.


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ ur right!:


----------



## sara999

selita has teeny tiny ankles!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The Pigalles Selita's wearing are the same color as the ones Hilary Duff was seen in a few weeks ago...anyone know who sells them? TIA!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Faith Hill wearing Declics


----------



## letsgoshopping

Just got the new Lucky magazine and there are CLs everywhere in the ads! Kimora Lee Simmons is wearing what look to be CLs in her new ad (she's wearing a purple dress with metallic silver peep toe T strap shoes), the model in the new INC for Macy's add is wearing these:





and the model in the ad for Curvation (whatever that is) has black patent Simples on (although the ad says "Shoes: Who's looking?" um...excuse me...that's blasphemy)

...so technically only one of those are celebrities but I was excited to see them nonetheless!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I noticed that ad with Kimora too, I think that she is wearing silver ernestas.  I have also noticed CLs on lots of advertisements, they are all over the Victorias Secret ads.


----------



## princessrobyn

is ashlee wearing  la falaise.... i love these shoes!!!
http://www.couturecandy.com/celebs/index.html
sorry for not posting the picture. i can't figure out how to do it easily.


----------



## Kamilla850

^No, I think those are YSL.  But Mischa and Victoria Beckham are wearing CLs.


----------



## princessrobyn

oooopppps !!! not CL but i love the cl platform sandal so much more that the ysl muse. sorry everyone!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I got my Lucky today too! Haven't made it all the way through yet but I did see the first two ads you mentioned. I wonder if the ones in the INC ad are look-alikes because I find it odd Macys would use them in their ad when they don't sell CLs there.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

forgive me,ladies, for not being able to locate an actual link for this but I believe Heidi Klum is wearing CLs in the Vdub commerical located to the left in the attached link
http://www.usatoday.com/money/advertising/adtrack/2008-03-31-vw-adtrack_N.htm


----------



## Kamilla850

^That is such a cute commercial.  It looks like Heidi is wearing architeks.  I love that lady, she is flawless and has a great accent.


----------



## canismajor

Beyonce w/ Foxtrots


----------



## canismajor

Kim Kardashina w/ suede taupe Fontanetes


----------



## javaboo

I love Kim's shoes!

Here is Reese wearing red yoyos.


----------



## sara999

the more i see kim the more i like her. i wish i was more hourglass instead of pear shaped!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Does anyone know if her Prada bag is leather or nylon?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

javaboo said:


> I love Kim's shoes!
> 
> Here is Reese wearing red yoyos.


 
Finally I see a celeb in a pr of CLs I own


----------



## Noegirl05

Her prada is leather


----------



## DamierAddict

^those are pretty fugly .. i think they might be versace ?


----------



## DamierAddict

maybe?


----------



## Rocky

Lauren:


----------



## Minnie

My friend has Eva's shoes an they are 
*Cesare Paciotti*


----------



## abcecas123

The NON-Celeb KC.

Couldnt she found a bigger size??????? (not the shoes) HER


----------



## po0hping

I think she is wearing Versace, like the orange ones Gisele wears in one of the ads.


----------



## MKWMDA

her baby toe looks like a sausage. and whats up with all the bug bites? good lord if I was wearing open shoes like that i would have worn makeup on my legs and feet or something. ew.


----------



## javaboo

DamierAddict said:


> ^those are pretty fugly .. i think they might be versace ?



These are definitely Versace. They can be found on eLuxury if anyone is interested.


----------



## Roe

futurerichGirl! said:


> What the hell is up with that, I mean how can she wear thoes??????


 

looks like 5 lbs of sh*& stuffed in a 4 lb bag


----------



## Rocky

javaboo said:


> These are definitely Versace. They can be found on eLuxury if anyone is interested.



Versace just *had* to chose an orange that looks red when photographed!  It makes Christian Louboutin (kind of) look bad, because at first glance your like, "What the hell was he thinking with that?", then you realize:  THEY ARE NOT RED SOLES, THANK GOD!

...if that makes any sense at all to you.


----------



## canismajor

Jessica Simpson in black patent Castillana


----------



## canismajor

Lauren Conrad in Very Noeud satin slingback


----------



## jamisterok

Thanks Javaboo, I liked those versaces!

Love Jessica's Castillanas as well


----------



## sara999

j.simpson used to be really pretty. she should've left her face alone


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^agreed!


----------



## toiletduck

Forgot the name of these shoes...she's worn them before tho!


----------



## natassha68

wow, those black satin very noeud's are stunning!!


----------



## *Lo

I love Lauren COnrad but and i know they are in style but i used to figure skate and those pants look like the practice pants we used to wear


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## Kamilla850

^^She looks beautiful as usual, and I love the color of her bag, so pretty.


----------



## javaboo

Cathrine and Mariah:





Rihanna:


----------



## babypie




----------



## madamelizaking

God, I LOVE Decollete's.... I love how the tip comes together so much.


----------



## xboobielicousx

the satin very noeud's look so pretty!  i saw them in the blue and did a double take!  i'd be so very scared though to get satin ...one little water drop and i'd pass out lol

she looks cute though...i like her top...though there is no way that i could rock those leggings...they would accentuate all the WRONG things on me


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Minka Kelly (from Friday Night Lights):


----------



## DamierAddict

:


----------



## babypie

^ That pic of Sienna Miller, she's wearing Wine Rolandos, not Graffiti Clinchys

Why do magazines always get the shoes wrong?!


----------



## javaboo

Christina with double pocket pouchette handbag.

*






*Bag on NM:


----------



## Rocky

javaboo said:


> Christina with double pocket pouchette handbag.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bag on NM:



Good catch!


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ eek, 
id rather have the shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

Bar Rafaeli





Rene Zellweger





Haylie Duff


----------



## *Lo

Lavender that is Leonardo Di Caprio's GF right?


----------



## LavenderIce

Yes, Bar Rafaeli is Leonardo di Caprio's GF.


----------



## DamierAddict

Haylie Duff





[/QUOTE]

amazing!!

love the herve leger dress and the yellow combo!!


----------



## cjy

Are those yelow simples??? I love them whatever they are!


----------



## karo

Renee Zellweger


----------



## ladydeluxe

cjy said:


> Are those yelow simples??? I love them whatever they are!



I think they're yellow suede declics!


----------



## natassha68

those yellow declics are TDF


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Heidi Montag at her Heidiwood fashion show...not fond of the style or her:


----------



## DamierAddict

^^^^ HATE HER SO MUCH!!








 


 


 



and her line is super wacky too!


----------



## DamierAddict

more pics of rene Z.


----------



## DamierAddict

333:

Heidi and nina garcia







and i think that vb is wearing the versace orange soles lol


----------



## mancho

BLECH i wish montag and pratt would both just run into a brick walll. she makes those CLs (numero prives??) look so tacky. who knew it could be done?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I think Heidi's shoes are the Catenita style...they're like NP but with a double platform.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1208023303884&ev19=3:1


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Another one of Jessica Simpson from her new HairDO ads (I don't know how to make it bigger, sorry!):


----------



## babypie

What?! VB not wearing CL! Is the world coming to an end or something?! 



DamierAddict said:


> 333:
> 
> Heidi and nina garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think that vb is wearing the versace orange soles lol


----------



## DamierAddict

MORE R.Z


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## betty*00

Who is that? And is she wearing tights?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Nope no tights shes just EXTREMELY pale!!!

and no idea who she is???


----------



## Kamilla850

Jessica looks so adorable in that ad, that girl is so cute and wholesome.  

Heidi Montag is looking much better these days, I am guessing she had surgery because she looks waaay better than I remember her.  I like the name of her new line.  Although I still don't understand why she is famous...is it just because of her reality show?


----------



## javaboo

Yeah she's famous because of the Hills show.

How come Renee looks like she just rolled out of bed? Her hair looks kinda weird in most of the pictures.


----------



## betty*00

futurerichGirl! said:


> Nope no tights shes just EXTREMELY pale!!!
> 
> and no idea who she is???



Pale yes!!! I was just wondering because if she's not wearing tights than with the wind blowing her dress like that, she's showing the whole world her....let's just say I hope she is wearing some underwear!!!!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^ Oh yea and that too!^^ush:


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Wow and I thought I was super-pale...I love her hair with her skin colour though! So vibrant!!! I don't like Renee.. she always looks so stiff and forced when she smiles...and that hair I just want to brush it!!! lol


----------



## cjy

I am very pale too and I would not go out in heels with that much of my legs showing and no hose or tights. I just can't do it. She does have very pretty skin though. Yeah Renee looks a lot more stiff in recent years. She use to be so cute and sweet, now she looks too posed.


----------



## betty*00

Jessica Simpson


----------



## betty*00

Christina...I love her outfit. She makes me want to get a pair of red jeans.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^^^ I know she looks so good! I bet if I bought a pair of red jeans I'd feel so silly wearing them, but how good does it all look on her?!


----------



## betty*00

I know *Red*!! Me too! I want them but know that I couldn't actually wear them out. LOL!!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

*betty*, I think we should just stop being so caring about what others will think and be a bit more daring...lol as if, I still couldn't do it. D'OH!  Especially in the smallish city I live in, I'd probably get stared at as if I'm an alien and just fallen onto planet earth! haha..


----------



## kittykittycatcat

LavenderIce said:


> Bar Rafaeli


 
LOVE her shoes!


----------



## archygirl

toiletduck said:


> Forgot the name of these shoes...she's worn them before tho!



Rihanna has on the leather dress I am selling...maybe I should keep it? Love her whole ensemble! Including hair!


----------



## betty*00

RedSoleAddict said:


> *betty*, I think we should just stop being so caring about what others will think and be a bit more daring...lol as if, I still couldn't do it. D'OH!  Especially in the smallish city I live in, I'd probably get stared at as if I'm an alien and just fallen onto planet earth! haha..



 

*Red*, I know what you mean. Where I'm from it's pretty laid back, hippie town or girls wearing their Lululemons. (yoga gear)


----------



## madamelizaking

They look like black patent decollete's?


----------



## angelstacie04

archygirl said:


> Rihanna has on the leather dress I am selling...maybe I should keep it? Love her whole ensemble! Including hair!


 

Are you selling it on ebay?


----------



## jen6292

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> forgive me,ladies, for not being able to locate an actual link for this but I believe Heidi Klum is wearing CLs in the Vdub commerical located to the left in the attached link
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/advertising/adtrack/2008-03-31-vw-adtrack_N.htm


 

I seen that commercial too! I feel very uninformed, but which shoe is that?


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra.  Are these silver paillettes, silver nappa (metallic)/pewter or silver greasepaint VPs?  Or are they the bronze python VPs?  Whatever they are, I love them!


----------



## toiletduck

archygirl said:


> Rihanna has on the leather dress I am selling...maybe I should keep it? Love her whole ensemble! Including hair!




Are you still selling the dress? Who makes it?


----------



## javaboo

Amanda Bynes in Rolando:






Hilary Duff in Deocellete:


----------



## ladydeluxe

LavenderIce said:


> Carmen Electra.  Are these silver paillettes, silver nappa (metallic)/pewter or silver greasepaint VPs?  Or are they the bronze python VPs?  Whatever they are, I love them!




I think these are the silver glitter Very Prives


----------



## DamierAddict

are these rolandos? .. cuz i know shes a fan (=


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Yea, those are Rolandos in suede.. not sure of the color. I've only seen electric blue around but the ones Heidi has on are of a royal blue hue?


----------



## MKWMDA

whatever color/material they are they are SUPERCUTE! Love.


----------



## natassha68

The ones Heidi has on appears to me electric blue rolandos in suede


----------



## KillerTofu

*Jen6292*, the style Heidi Klum is wearing in the VW commercial is the Architek in red/black.


----------



## javaboo




----------



## futurerichGirl!

Also looks like she has on a Chanel watch too...


----------



## Rocky

javaboo said:


> Hilary Duff in Deocellete:



I've got to get that shoe!  They look so sexy!   Must wait 'til after my wedding


----------



## DamierAddict

possibly iowas?


----------



## DamierAddict

ehh.. fool!! ^^


didnt she wear this exact outfit at her runway show?


----------



## DamierAddict

*Faith Hill*


----------



## DamierAddict

_again_


----------



## legaldiva

Oh gosh--Heidi Montag (is that her name?) makes those CLs look hideous ... wide foot?


----------



## xboobielicousx

Jennifer Lopez - are these the mad mary's?  by the way, she looks SO awesome ! love the yellow on her !!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Yessss those are! Gosh, I never thought I would like Mad Marys until this picture of her! She brings out the feminine side of them!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

OK, not necessarily related to CL but since he is in the pictures with Renee...

How does George Clooney get better looking every year?  Seriously!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ LOL I don't know! I wonder the same thing for Richard Gere tooo. Those good ol' hotties..


----------



## ladydeluxe

Socialite with her orange Birkin and CL studded boots (forgot the name lol but never knew they could look sooo good!)







Rolandos in black suede and Cat woman T bar in orange leather


----------



## Kamilla850

^^This lady wears the studded boots very well...I think that they look best with skirts & tights instead of jeans.  And the color of her bag is tdf.


----------



## gemruby41

Fergie


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ I agree with you, Kam. She wears them well and I  her bag!


----------



## Leefi

wow heidi is looking very bobbly head!! those kneecaps! remind me of nicky/twiggy hilton!


----------



## toiletduck

wow, that socialite girl is beautiful! I love her shoes and that Hermes...yummy shade of orange!


----------



## madamelizaking

xboobielicousx said:


> Jennifer Lopez - are these the mad mary's?  by the way, she looks SO awesome ! love the yellow on her !!



Yes they are ! I found the money shot!!


----------



## ashakes

DamierAddict said:


> My little nieces have that Jottum dress her daughter is wearing. lol


----------



## DamierAddict

wine rolandos:


----------



## MKWMDA

Wow those orange catwoman t-bars are absolutely breathtaking.

I want a pair of Catwomans! When did they come out? Are they coming out again? I have never seen them.


----------



## MKWMDA

Should Catwomans be Catwomen?


----------



## onada01

one of the pussy cat dolls in the yellow patent jolis. ....im thinking about getting the satin slip on version now!!!


----------



## betty*00

Vanessa Minnillo in Very Prive Nude patent


----------



## abcecas123

some more


----------



## canismajor

Marisa Miller in gold VPs


----------



## hellobabie

xnplo said:


> Marisa Miller in gold VPs


She is so pretty !!
and ..I am so in love with this shoe !!Omg, gorgeous !!!


----------



## goldiegreen

Faith Hill  (Pic courtesy of perezhilton.com)


----------



## ladydeluxe

Wahhh! Marisa Miller looks TDF! I love the gold combi... not tacky because the gold is pretty muted. Does anyone know what dress is she wearing?


----------



## Missrocks

I absolutely love Marissa Millers whole ensemble.  Perfection.


----------



## Veelyn

javaboo said:


> Hilary Duff in Deocellete:


 
OMG I would have NEVER known that this was Hilary Duff if you didnt say the name! This looks nothing like her!


----------



## Veelyn

LavenderIce said:


> Haylie Duff


 
OMGGGG! These are TDF! Am loving this outfit.


----------



## Jahpson

Marissa Miller kind of looks like Jessica Simpson


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ LOL, funny. That was what I thought too! If I didn't see her name, I would think she's JS.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Anyway, here's a pic of a celebrity wearing this pair of 'infamous' wedges LOL (I'm not gonna mention who made them infamous, everyone would cringe) 

Taiwanese stars - Patty Hou (look at her feet) and Barbie Hsu


----------



## betty*00

*lady* that is too funny!!! At least this celeb is wearing them properly..or at least from what I can see. LOL!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

betty*00 said:


> *lady* that is too funny!!! At least this celeb is wearing them properly..or at least from what I can see. LOL!!


Where is Kristine so we can show her


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Here is Jada Pinkett Smith.. at least I think it's her!! 






Does anyone know what style or when these were released?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

also...anyone know where I can find Marissa's gold VPs? I see gold privatitas up on NAP but no VPs!

edit! i found them on barneys.


----------



## natassha68

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Here is Jada Pinkett Smith.. at least I think it's her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what style or when these were released?



I have forgotten the name but they were from fall/winter 2005


----------



## Kamilla850

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Here is Jada Pinkett Smith.. at least I think it's her!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what style or when these were released?




I believe that these are the Dickensera.  
But I could be wrong because I just hit my head when I fell over from the sight of Jada's croc Birkin.  ush:


----------



## natassha68

here's a pic of the dickensera , these are the furry ones, from the same year, remember?? darn, just can't recall the name off hand


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I can't keep track with all the names anymore.  This seller has the furry pair listed as dickensera but who knows they could have just hit their head too!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=230237977918&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## natassha68

, I know too many years, too many pairs


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

> But I could be wrong because I just hit my head when I fell over from the sight of Jada's croc Birkin.



I don't know what is more beautiful - the Birkin or the shoes. It's just too much...a lethal combination! 

If I owned a black croc H bag, I think I would have permanently attached to my arm...I would never want to let it go!!


edit: some more pics! i apologize if these have been posted before! 





^I hated them in stock photos - they reminded of Peter Pan boots for some reason lol but they look amazing on her! 





^i'm sure this has been posted before but damn, I don't think I've ever seen a pair of NPs fit SO well on somebody! It's like they were made for her. 





Do I spy NP/VP with a...silver tip? I mean you can't even see the red sole so they may not even be CLs, so please forgive my ignorance!
the cut of the toe-box looks very Louboutin-like...


----------



## po0hping

I would be shocked if Christina wasn't wearing CLs.  I can't imagine her wearing anything else.


----------



## *Lo

^^^Yeah I went to hr "back to basics tour" and was impressed how she did the whole thing in VP's


----------



## javaboo

Those could be the ones with python tips but I'm not sure....


----------



## foxycleopatra

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Do I spy NP/VP with a...silver tip? I mean you can't even see the red sole so they may not even be CLs, so please forgive my ignorance!
> the cut of the toe-box looks very Louboutin-like...


 
In the top photo Xtina is wearing the black suede VP's with natural LIZARD tip (and matching natural lizard heel, although you can't see the lizard heel in that photo).  Ashley Olsen also has that exact shoe (very very rare version).

The leopard wedges are not CL; they are either Alaia (95% possibility) or Giuseppe Zanotti.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Kamilla850 said:


> I believe that these are the Dickensera.
> But I could be wrong because I just hit my head when I fell over from the sight of Jada's croc Birkin.  ush:



I think I just did too! And I was looking at my croc birkin blog entry to  somemore... Now my heart just stopped for a few seconds again after seeing Jada's! This has got to stop!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks, foxy! I really like the natural lizard tip on that shoe. fab!


----------



## danae

Kylie's wedges are YSL from winter 2004 (or 05?). I have them in black velvet, they are very hard to walk in. They have dark red soles but you can't see them.


----------



## DamierAddict

VB- blue rolandos


----------



## DamierAddict

rachel bilson another pair of rolandos:


----------



## DamierAddict

heres another view of VB:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dita (click to enlarge)- what a gorgeous color!


----------



## Kamilla850

Is it just me or are the last 2 posts (VB and Dita) way too matchy matchy?  I usually love VBs style, but I don't know that I like blue rolandos with matching blue dress and clutch...same for Dita.  Is it just me?


----------



## gemruby41

I agree with you Kamilla. It's just color overload.


----------



## lorrmich

That's exactly what I thought when I saw the pics too!


----------



## KillerTofu

Heidi Klum in purple studded flats:


----------



## letsgoshopping

Kamilla850 said:


> Is it just me or are the last 2 posts (VB and Dita) way too matchy matchy? I usually love VBs style, but I don't know that I like blue rolandos with matching blue dress and clutch...same for Dita. Is it just me?


 

I agree. It's color overload. Whenever I wear a powerful color, I try to pair it with something more basic like a nude or a black.


----------



## surlygirl

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/01/22/lauren-conrad-hollywood-home/

LC wearing black (jazz?) decolletes. She looks cute!


----------



## hlfinn

omg i LOVE those purple flats


----------



## madamelizaking

Kim Kardashian in Black Patent Vps with black tips...and not much else


----------



## po0hping

letsgoshopping said:


> I agree. It's color overload. Whenever I wear a powerful color, I try to pair it with something more basic like a nude or a black.



I like the the matchy matchy 
I don't know what it is about it but...it's looks appealing.  I saw a picture of Zoe Deschanel in a red Zac Posen with red Rolandos and I thought she was stunning.  Maybe it's the person, the color or both.  

I doubt i could ever pull it off though.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I know most of us hate her but....






They have an abnormally large platform!!!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

WTF are these ? LOL:


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## futurerichGirl!

DamierAddict said:


> WTF are these ? LOL:


 
That guy is like, (what the hell are you wearing, you look like a cupcake).

But I think she looks HOT!!!


----------



## po0hping

I love LC's dress! Anyone know who it's by?


----------



## po0hping

Ashlee is wearing Lanvin shoes.


----------



## Stinas

po0hping said:


> Ashlee is wearing Lanvin shoes.



Why is everyone deciding to add red or reddish soles?  Its annoying.  Like if they dont have any pride in their shoes, they have to copy someone elses.


----------



## jobaker

po0hping said:


> I love LC's dress! Anyone know who it's by?



Catherine Malandrino.


----------



## MKWMDA

I love the look of Ashlee's shoes, and was hoping they were CLs. Lanvin is good and all, but I dont want a pair of non-CLs with red soles, its weird.


----------



## DamierAddict

pigalles?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Eve looks good


----------



## po0hping

MKWMDA said:


> I love the look of Ashlee's shoes, and was hoping they were CLs. Lanvin is good and all, but I dont want a pair of non-CLs with red soles, its weird.



Lavin has a reddish-orange sole, IMO, similar to the Versace soles 
Can't designers be original anymore?  There are plenty of other colors out there.  

And I agree, non-CLs w/ red soles...
sounds almost ludicrous


----------



## LavenderIce

More from the US Weekly party:


----------



## keya

Kamilla850 said:


> Is it just me or are the last 2 posts (VB and Dita) way too matchy matchy?  I usually love VBs style, but I don't know that I like blue rolandos with matching blue dress and clutch...same for Dita.  Is it just me?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm confused on this. It has a colored sole, for sure...but I don't think it's cl. It's toe cleavage is too high to be a rolando?


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Definitely not CLs I believe! The soles seem pink, they could be Miu Miu or some other designers.


----------



## Stinas

madamelizaking said:


> I'm confused on this. It has a colored sole, for sure...but I don't think it's cl. It's toe cleavage is too high to be a rolando?


 
They are Alexander McQueen. 
Here they are at Net-a-Porter
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/30868


----------



## futurerichGirl!

WOW thoes are cool.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## dukechickie

^^I've never seen them worn before but I kinda love them now! They look fantastic on her... much better than just seeing the shoe itself.


----------



## javaboo

Khloe Kardashian in Fuschia Rolandos:










Pictures from LiveJournal


----------



## dukechickie

I love the fuchsia Rolandos! But they make her look humongous compared to her sisters...

Kim's open bag just hanging there is also making me cringe


----------



## KillerTofu

dukechickie said:


> Kim's open bag just hanging there is also making me cringe



Me too!


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ That's the first thing I noticed in that picture! You can't just leave your purse hanging open like that! 

I feel kind of bad for Khloe- she always looks like a giant because she's tall and her sisters are so short! Her shoes are TDF though!!!


----------



## toiletduck

I love RBils and those shoes look fantastic on her!


----------



## toiletduck

Chloe Sevigny:


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Wahhh she looks incredibly seductive in the mag scans! Thanks for posting!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^^ When I first looked at that picture of her on the stiars, I thought she was on a Stairmaster, and I thought it was an odd choice for a picture.  LOL!


----------



## Rocky

Minka Kelly:


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Those look amazing on her!!!


----------



## Rocky

Katherine Heigl:


----------



## Rocky

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I loooove Katherine Heigl's bag so much I didn't even notice the shoes right away (which is a first for me!).


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Same! Her bag grabbed my attention first! It's from Marc Jacobs I believe


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah, it's the new Bruna bag. I've been drooling over it in teal and raspberry but I never knew it came in nude. I'm in love.  Her CLs are gorgeous too- she looks great!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## javaboo

Hilary in Miss Caroline:







Victoria in black paillette ?


----------



## sara999

i love chloe sevs. she's so gorgeous


----------



## toiletduck

The always fabulous Mimi (although really, I'm not getting the tights & denim shorts look):


----------



## sunny2

I am not feeling the tights and denim shorts look too


----------



## RedSoleAddict

javaboo said:


> Victoria in black paillette ?


 
I love Victoria's outfit. So simple yet dressy. Love it! I want! If only I could afford any of it...well I've got a headband like that..that's a start right? Haha


----------



## Noegirl05

Rocky said:


> Minka Kelly:


 

I am looking for a dress like this... any ideas on who has something similar?


----------



## eggpudding

Jade Jagger in cork/hot pink Catenitas


----------



## javaboo

Gwyneth Paltrow with Black Rolando:


----------



## madamelizaking

Noegirl05 said:


> I am looking for a dress like this... any ideas on who has something similar?



Shoshanna has something kind of similar
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00001cat000111cat000127cat10100738cat16680762

I swear I saw that exact dress at neiman's but i can't find it anymore


----------



## MKWMDA

I think VB is wearing satin VPs as opposed to Pailette VPs, it doesnt look like little sequins to me. But I could be wrong.


----------



## MKWMDA

Gewneth Paltrow looks awful. Shes trying to edge-up her look, but it just makes her look old. She should stick to simple elegant classy. No more rhinestone faces for her, I think.


----------



## javaboo

I'm not sure what VB was wearing so I put a ? in some of the close up ones it looks like there is texture to her shoes but I can't make out what it is (looks shiny though).

See for a more up close view:


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Thoes have sequins.


----------



## po0hping

I like her makeup in that picture.  I remember there were a couple times where I've seen her with the dreaded foundation ghost face.  eekkks


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Does Vicky EVER buy shoes that fit?? She definetely has the resources to get whatever shoe she wants...I don't understand, lol! Her paillettes look way to big on her.


----------



## Stinas

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Does Vicky EVER buy shoes that fit?? She definetely has the resources to get whatever shoe she wants...I don't understand, lol! Her paillettes look way to big on her.



I hear its because of her bunions.


----------



## madamelizaking

This woman needs to seriously eat something.


DamierAddict said:


>


----------



## Edrine

^ITA..she lost TOO much weight!!omg she looks anorexic!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Ew, I think she _is_ anorexic. She's grossing me out so much that BRB, I'm gonna eat!


----------



## archygirl

madamelizaking said:


> This woman needs to seriously eat something.



She also has HUGE feet. The skinniness makes her feet look even bigger. And that dress, UGH.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^ WHAT, thats a hot ass dress!^^


----------



## toiletduck

The lovely Mimi again! (why does she feel the need to expose her legs AND chest?! she's so gorgeous anyway!)


----------



## DamierAddict

rolandos


----------



## DamierAddict

super low heel .. kinda ewwy!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## *Magdalena*

archygirl said:


> She also has HUGE feet. The skinniness makes her feet look even bigger. And that dress, UGH.


 
I agree!  Her dress looks like a waitress outfit.  awful!


----------



## Jahpson

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Does Vicky EVER buy shoes that fit?? She definetely has the resources to get whatever shoe she wants...I don't understand, lol! Her paillettes look way to big on her.


 

I find they are easier to walk in, because you can put gel soles in the shoe! thereby relieving the strain of walking on the balls of your feet.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## Kamilla850

I love VB but she is about 10x darker than her son, too much tanning?  Her son is so adorable hamming it up for the camera.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^^ Cruz is seriously the cutest kid ever! He has so much personality! 


Nicole Richie:


----------



## Kamilla850

Nicole looks great, I sure hope that she stays at this weight and doesn't become anorexic looking again.  

Is it just me or does VB's son look a bit like Guy Ritchie?


----------



## lulublue717

what is the style name that VB wearing? is it clichy? I'm not sure (<<not an CL expert)


----------



## Butterfly*

^^They look like that runway shoe (forgot the name) that were similar to the Rolando. The toe box looks quite long. 
Maybe she's wearing an XL size and has filled it with tissue paper 





Kamilla850 said:


> Is it just me or does VB's son look a bit like Guy Ritchie?


 lol, he does.


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

DamierAddict said:


> rolandos


 
What color are those? I can't tell if theyre grey or a taupe color.


----------



## po0hping

Posh is wearing the runway Gwenissimas.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Oh god, I want those!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

DamierAddict said:


> super low heel .. kinda ewwy!


 
Can someone tell me what the style is called on these? I am searching for low heeled CL's and I love these!!!! Please!!x


----------



## guccigal07

did anyone notice the sweat under her arm?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow, I totally didnt see that! Good spot, I still love her shoes though! If anyone knows, please say? I have called CL in London, and they said I can SO a pair of shoes and they will come in Sept!x


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## dukechickie

^^ OOH, she really gets on my nerves! I'm so not a fan of her (or her bangs) ... but at least her shoes are hot!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Sammyjoe said:


> Can someone tell me what the style is called on these? I am searching for low heeled CL's and I love these!!!! Please!!x



I think it's black patent yoyos in either 70 or 85mm. Not too sure of the height though!


----------



## javaboo

Dita with her mom. Dita is wearing mary janes.


----------



## Stinas

^^I love her!  Very classic looking.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Ladydeluxe! I am still learning!x


----------



## MKWMDA

Gosh Dita's mom looks so YOUNG. Are we sure thats her mom? Dita's legs look a little less than the usual perfect, maybe she is losing too much weight.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## LavenderIce

Lindsey Price





Haylie Duff


----------



## sara999

wow lindsay looks like a bobblehead


----------



## hlfinn

OMG seriously that can't be dita's mom. she looks like she's 20


----------



## ashakes

^^^I know. Dita's mother looks great!  So, Dita will still look gorgeous as she ages!


----------



## honu

DamierAddict said:


>


 


What is the name of the shoes that Sienna is wearing? I love those!


----------



## Stinas

Sorry if these were already posted.  Got them from the VB section.  Just love her!
VB


----------



## DamierAddict

jenn garner

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/04/25/jennifer-garner-ricky-gervais/


----------



## KillerTofu

Tina Fey in the Nude Crepe Tamiflu:


----------



## archygirl

KillerTofu said:


> Tina Fey in the Nude Crepe Tamiflu:



WOW...nude looks wonderful with a black dress....that totally does not look like Tina Fey.


----------



## madamelizaking

KillerTofu said:


> Tina Fey in the Nude Crepe Tamiflu:


 
Awww! My wedding shoesies.... I  them! they look so good w/that dress!!


----------



## canismajor

Another of Kristin Davis and blue Jolie Noeud





Kim Cattrall in Desir


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ah those shoes are gorgeous, especially in the blue! I need them but I'm trying to be good and stick to my ban *laughs*.


----------



## gemruby41

Lauren Conrad


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Victoria Beckham in Moro shoe boots:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Woah, I have no idea how to make that picture smaller. I got it from the Beckhams thread in the Celebrity section.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Victoria Beckham again, in the python Declics I have been absolutely drooling over (and searching for!) since seeing them here: http://mailpro1.free.fr/salons/olivier/louboutin/pages/page_21.html  God they're amazing! Anyone seen them anywhere?


----------



## KillerTofu

You know what's strange? On the Moro booties, the sole is black, not red.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ah, good eye! The heel isn't even red so she definitely didn't have them resoled. I didn't even catch that- my bad! Maybe they're not CLs.


----------



## po0hping

Wow, if they aren't CLs, b/c they look almost identical to the ones on NAP, with the exception of the sole of course.  Every style of CL I see on Posh I start to like.


----------



## letsgoshopping

I had to look really closely to tell that the soles weren't red- they blended into the floor and for a second I didn't even think you could see the soles. 

Could VB be wearing knockoff CLs?! Say it isn't so! She's the CL queen!


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm like 99.8% positive they _are_ CLs. Maybe photoshop?


----------



## madamelizaking

Holy smokes she did not just have a baby. what shoes are these? are they dark cork NP?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

My Purse Addiction said:


> Victoria Beckham in Moro shoe boots:


 
I think their Chanel.


----------



## Kamilla850

OMG Halle looks absolutely friggin amazing.  Wow....
It looks like she is wearing africa queen cork slingbacks, looking good!  I love the dress, anyone knows who makes it?  Can I assume since it is leopard print that it is Dolce?


----------



## Butterfly*

Oh Yay... now we have a modeling pic of the Africa Queen slingbacks


----------



## madamelizaking

I Just found a better picture of Halle. Too bad they won't let me copy the image link!!

http://socialitelife.celebuzz.com/images/2008/04/halle-berry-body-photos-042808-11.php


----------



## DamierAddict

^^^^


----------



## futurerichGirl!

hmm, thoes dont look as hot as I thought they would look IRL.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## My Purse Addiction

Paris Hilton in Foxtrots:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Carmen Electra wearing Marilou Zeppas:


----------



## ally143

I hope VB is not wearing the steve madden knock offs!!


----------



## *Lo

Miranda Kerr is sooo beautiful


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

THIS ONE RIGHT HERE NEEDS A STYLIST


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

^^ Arent Those The Infamous Kristin Cavalarri Cl's??


----------



## madamelizaking

DamierAddict said:


> ^^ Arent Those The Infamous Kristin Cavalarri Cl's??


 
Looks like it ? Maybe it's the heel version?


----------



## madamelizaking

okay.. i know this is like 5 years  (more like months) old  but does ANYONE know who makes this dress? I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^Its Diane Von Furstenburg. 
FYI- I remember on another forum when someone got that they said the black material on the dress is velvet.


----------



## cfellis522

futurerichGirl! said:


> I think their Chanel.


 

Steve Madden made these identical to CL and they had black soles.  I cant find them on their site anymore.  You could even get them in custom color combinations...

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

DamierAddict said:


>


 
Where did Sienna get her dress? Kind of different. But I like it. 

And to think that her new role will be to play a character called the Baroness in next years GI Joe movie. Wonder if we will see CLs int that movie. LoL. These are from her website... 

Caroline


----------



## Butterfly*

Oh my gosh...I thought I NEEDED a nude Clichy...but now I think I want a Nude Decollete instead!  So freakin beautiful.


or a nude Rolande wil do...


----------



## Rocky

Hillary


----------



## My Purse Addiction




----------



## My Purse Addiction




----------



## Rocky

Haylie


----------



## DamierAddict

eva langoria


----------



## DamierAddict

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/04/29/eva-longoria-youve-gotta-have-heart/


^^


----------



## canismajor

Kim & Khloe Kardashian





Another "photo shoot" (a little scary, IMO) by Heidi & Spencer, w/ Heidi in white La Falaise.


----------



## madamelizaking

Wayne Rooney's fiance...Colleen something or other . Tabs took pictures of her dancing w/someone at her bachelorette and he supposedly got pissed. Please, it's just dancing!


----------



## eggpudding

^it's Coleen McLoughlin. I know what you mean -  who knows what he and the rest of the Man U team are gonna get up to in Vegas on his stag night!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hilary Duff on TRL:


----------



## princessrobyn

wow i love hilarys shoes. i have the patent nude decollete but i want these!!! oh no!


----------



## archygirl

xnplo said:


> Kim & Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "photo shoot" (a little scary, IMO) by Heidi & Spencer, w/ Heidi in white La Falaise.



Ugh, I am so tired of her, Spencer, AND the silly cross-legged pose!


----------



## *Magdalena*

princessrobyn said:


> wow i love hilarys shoes. i have the patent nude decollete but i want these!!! oh no!


 
Princess....you definitely should!  not only they're gorgous but super comfy


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I love both of Hilary's Cls!


----------



## po0hping

Heidi's outfit *rolls eyes*
I love her facial expressions, thinking she a model.


----------



## *Lo

They gross me out!   UGH!!!


----------



## po0hping

It's like they are posing for a magazine ad.  Spencer could try a little harder though.


----------



## *Lo

Khloe kardashian looks great and kim is always gorgeous


----------



## betty*00

I love, love, love Hilary Duff. She is so pretty and love her style!


----------



## DamierAddict

nicole richie:

http://x17online.com/celebrities/joel_madden/his_n_hers-04302008.php


----------



## Rocky

I saw a special screening of Iron Man last night and I noticed Gwenyth Paltrow wearing black Decollete's & Privatitas!


----------



## madamelizaking

Christina Aguilera w/ HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Electric Blue Suede Declic's..
she's also wasted..you go girl! lol


----------



## MKWMDA

My Purse Addiction said:


> Hilary Duff on TRL:



Oh sigh, my coveted Declics that I returned. Gosh that was a bonehead move. I wish I had kept them. I love them dearly now!


----------



## MKWMDA

My Purse Addiction said:


> Carmen Electra wearing Marilou Zeppas:



Omg does anyone else think that Carmen looks just like Lauren Conrad plus 10 years??


----------



## Rocky

Rocky said:


> I saw a special screening of Iron Man last night and I noticed Gwenyth Paltrow wearing black Decollete's & Privatitas!


 
I'm going to take it back.  I think they are Simple Pumps & I can't tell what they other ones are, but I think I saw a red sole.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

MKWMDA said:


> Omg does anyone else think that Carmen looks just like Lauren Conrad plus 10 years??


 

Yea, somewhat


----------



## madamelizaking

madamelizaking said:


> Christina Aguilera w/ HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Electric Blue Suede Declic's..
> she's also wasted..you go girl! lol



Don't know why the picture is not up anymore!!!  but here it is again


----------



## madamelizaking

Christian louboutin for Rodarte...CRAZY SHOES!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

MKWMDA said:


> Omg does anyone else think that Carmen looks just like Lauren Conrad plus 10 years??


 
WOW, you're right!  the same smile, too!  i think Carmen doesnt like as good as she used to...what happened ??


----------



## Edna

madamelizaking said:


> Don't know why the picture is not up anymore!!!  but here it is again



Love those! But yikes...what's up with her left hand?? The thumb looks like it's going to snap off!


----------



## madamelizaking

Not sure if these have been posted yet if they are, sorry!!
Heidi Klum





Adriana Lima




Miranda Kerr


----------



## *Magdalena*

I am totally in love in Kate Moss's dress! Does anybody know what designer it is??


----------



## keya

^dior


----------



## gemruby41

Foxy Brown


----------



## Butterfly*

^Is it just me, but I'm not able to see gemruby's pics..


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^me neither


----------



## frostedcouture

I was watching the latest Grey's Anatomy episode, and noticed Addison was wearing shoes with red soles!


----------



## Rocky

Vanessa


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love those! They're so cute!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Rebecca Gayheart:


----------



## MKWMDA

I dont have any pics, but DF and I went to see Iron Man last night, and Gweneth Paltrow wears CLs in almost every scene. 
The ones I caught were I think Pigalles, and Privatitas. Both black patent. The Pigalles could have been Decollettes though, it was a quick flash.


----------



## gemruby41

Butterfly* said:


> ^Is it just me, but I'm not able to see gemruby's pics..


I'm trying again.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

> I was watching the latest Grey's Anatomy episode, and noticed Addison was wearing shoes with red soles!



I noticed those too! They looked like curved heel pigalles, maybe? Well whatever they are they were curved heel.


----------



## Rocky

Rocky said:


> I saw a special screening of Iron Man last night and I noticed Gwenyth Paltrow wearing black Decollete's & Privatitas!





Rocky said:


> I'm going to take it back.  I think they are Simple Pumps & I can't tell what they other ones are, but I think I saw a red sole.





MKWMDA said:


> I dont have any pics, but DF and I went to see Iron Man last night, and Gweneth Paltrow wears CLs in almost every scene.
> The ones I caught were I think Pigalles, and Privatitas. Both black patent. The Pigalles could have been Decollettes though, it was a quick flash.



Yup I caught that when I saw a private screening on Wednesday night.  They are definitely not Privatitas or Pigalles.  I do not know the style that she wore at the end of the movie, which I thought were Privatitas, but I definitely saw a red sole on them. Check it out:


----------



## KillerTofu

Ooh, everyone vote on what they think the shoes are! Here's my vote - #1: Simple 100, #2: Tenue.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ #1


----------



## Rocky

KillerTofu said:


> Ooh, everyone vote on what they think the shoes are! Here's my vote - #1: Simple 100, #2: Tenue.



The 2nd ones do look alot like Tenue's..

It was so hard to concentrate on the movie and figure out what shoe I had just seen.  I do think that she may have worn Decollete's in a scene when she was walking down some stairs, but I could be wrong.


----------



## hlfinn

i was pretty sure the ones addison was wearing on grey's this week were black simple 100s.


----------



## letsgoshopping

One of the Cheetah Girls (the one on the right who's dating the Kardashian boy) in CLs:


----------



## po0hping

Rocky said:


> The 2nd ones do look alot like Tenue's..
> 
> It was so hard to concentrate on the movie and figure out what shoe I had just seen.  I do think that she may have worn Decollete's in a scene when she was walking down some stairs, but I could be wrong.



The scene where she was walking down the stairs to the workshop for the first time after seeing the reporter out.  My first thought was that they were Decolletes.  But in the picture with the car with flames, which i think is the same scene, she looks like she wearing simples.

Towards the end of the movie, there were a lot of shoe shots and I couldn't stop thinking about them.


----------



## Rocky

po0hping said:


> The scene where she was walking down the stairs to the workshop for the first time after seeing the reporter out.  I'm pretty sure those were Decolletes.



That's what I thought.  Thx!

My DF and I were watching Ghost Whisperer last night and he spotted Nikki Cox wearing some CL's.   I was so proud of him!  I even forgave him when he called them Christian Vuitton's.


----------



## po0hping

One of my motivations to watch Iron Man, other than it looking interesting, was to see Gweneth Paltrow's shoes


----------



## cjy

Rocky said:


> That's what I thought. Thx!
> 
> My DF and I were watching Ghost Whisperer last night and he spotted Nikki Cox wearing some CL's. I was so proud of him! I even forgave him when he called them Christian Vuitton's.


Oh that is too cute! At least he gave him a designer last name!!!


----------



## keya

Lily Allen wearing fuschia satin Decolzeps (at least that's what I think they are, you can't see the red on the sole but they look just like mine)


----------



## keya

Nicole Richie wearing Grace mules.







edit: she makes them look so good... I have them in light pink/lilac, and I don't even like them


----------



## keya

Paris has them too...


----------



## princessrobyn

^^ they look better on nicole.


----------



## keya

^everything looks better on Nicole


----------



## *Magdalena*

I cant stand Paris!  She is, possibly, the most annoying person EVER!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ LOL ITA  (with both keya and mag above)


----------



## Rocky

I can't stand her, but I love her shoes!


----------



## po0hping

Hmm...
annoying cross-leg pose
Chanel handbag

could it be...Heidi?


----------



## Butterfly*

gemruby41 said:


> I'm trying again.


YAY! It worked!   I wonder what the deal was??


----------



## Butterfly*

letsgoshopping said:


> One of the Cheetah Girls (the one on the right who's dating the Kardashian boy) in CLs:


What's with the black VPs and baby blue toe nail polish?! 

Ms. Patti was sporting the same look at Barneys' CL signing.. . is this some kind of new trend?


----------



## LavenderIce

I love Foxy Brown's, Nicole's and Miranda's pairs.

Rocky, thanks for cutting the head off you know who.  I am completely over her and her cross legged pose.  She even did it for a Rolling Stone shoot.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Katie Holmes:


----------



## princessrobyn

i dont like those shoes on katie. but it might be because i find them so weird i can't really look at them anymore. you know i might find them creepier than heidi and spencer


----------



## Rocky

po0hping said:


> Hmm...
> annoying cross-leg pose
> Chanel handbag
> 
> could it be...Heidi?







LavenderIce said:


> Rocky, thanks for cutting the head off you know who.  I am completely over her and her cross legged pose.  She even did it for a Rolling Stone shoot.



I solemnly swore to never post her face in this thread ever again!  

I'm sick of that f'ing pose as well!


----------



## cjy

po0hping said:


> Hmm...
> annoying cross-leg pose
> Chanel handbag
> 
> could it be...Heidi?


It looks like she has to go potty!


----------



## archygirl

Rocky said:


> I solemnly swore to never post her face in this thread ever again!
> 
> I'm sick of that f'ing pose as well!



I said same a few photos back! The cross-legged pose is the "IT" pose lately, it is so ridiculous...does not really make your legs look thinner, DUH!


----------



## MKWMDA

Rocky said:


> Yup I caught that when I saw a private screening on Wednesday night.  They are definitely not Privatitas or Pigalles.  I do not know the style that she wore at the end of the movie, which I thought were Privatitas, but I definitely saw a red sole on them. Check it out:



Those first ones do look like simples, now that I can see them. The second ones REALLY looked like Privatitas, but is this pic they dont. Tenue is a good possiblity. 

Whatever they are, they all looked smashing!


----------



## Rocky

K & K


----------



## geranium

^^ Kim always looks gorgeous, her curves are TDF!


----------



## jobaker

My Purse Addiction said:


> Katie Holmes:



I have the patent version and I like her. Nice!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^My all time fave celeb pic so far


----------



## LavenderIce

I did not know Patti was a fan.  She looks like she loves CLs as much as we do.


----------



## madamelizaking

Heidi Klum celebrating her daughters bday


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh My Sling's




Passmule Zeppa




Vanessa Hudgens posed in Gucci for the latest issue of _Glamour_ magazine. She also opened up about her fashion sense.

On her shoe obsession:
&#8220;[I&#8217;m a] Christian Louboutin freak.&#8221;​On her current obsession, the moderately priced line Free People:
&#8220;If something&#8217;s cool and funky and I like it, it doesn&#8217;t matter how much it costs.&#8221;​On her favorite style-setters:
&#8220;Mary-Kate Olsen, Victoria Beckham and Nicole Richie. [They] have fun with fashion.&#8221;​On how a great dress makes her feel:
&#8220;Feminine and sexy&#8211;just how a girl should


----------



## po0hping

What the name of the style Heidi Klum wearing, the purple studded flats?  I've only seen the black ones.


----------



## keya

Who's that in the Metallikas pictured above? It looks like...Hayden?


----------



## Lynn12

I saw Ricky Lake on the View this morning and she was wearing a black dress with the *light grey suede Lady Gres*.  It was nice to see that they were scuffed on the red sole showing that she actually *wears them* and doesn't just put them on for the show.  The CLs that Oprah wears on her show are always perfect - no scuffing on the soles.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

*





*


----------



## DamierAddict

I was very happy when I saw this editorial of Vanessa Hudgens in _US Glamour_, as I have been dying to see her wear designer clothes, and she has been away for what seems like forever, that it is great to see her back.

In the above picture she is wearing a cute bubble gum pink strapless floral dress from _Express_.

She looks stunning as always in the six page editorial.  Here are some extracts from her interview:

*On her shoe obsession: "I&#8217;m a Christian Louboutin freak."*


----------



## Rocky

DamierAddict said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Somebody shoot me please!  Then watch out for the


----------



## more_CHOOS

I just saw an Electrolux commercial with Kelly Ripa wearing CL's; not sure which ones though, just saw a glimpse of the red sole.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2pl7sAP7k0


----------



## canismajor

Lady Gres it looks like...







more_CHOOS said:


> I just saw an Electrolux commercial with Kelly Ripa wearing CL's; not sure which ones though, just saw a glimpse of the red sole.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2pl7sAP7k0


----------



## fashionispoison

*Rocky* lol i know! ew she needs to go away. what's with the hat............a little OT


----------



## ladydeluxe

Why do I always cringe when I see Hei... Ahhh mentioning her name makes me cringe too!


----------



## LavenderIce

The Man himself at the Costume Institute Gala in NYC


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Mary Kate and Katie Holmes:


----------



## *Magdalena*

seriously, Heidi looks like a f*** moron!  and Katie-hmmm, i'm little torn on her shoe choice with this red sparkly dress.  It's a nay for me


----------



## DamierAddict

omg .. wow .. ashley olsen kinda looks .. plump in the stomach area!! shocker!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I don't have a link but last night on E!News...Juianna(sp) was interviewing SJP for SATC and she mentioned I have on your HG shoe for the movie...it was the Glitter NP. I believe it will be or was Carrie's shoe in her wedding.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^thanks for spoiling the movie LOL


----------



## Rocky

I think that we should all vow to crop Heidi's head off when we post pics.  I'm also half tempted to just post the shows because I'm sick of that stupid cross my legs pose!


----------



## balmiu

ashley also had on CL's


----------



## balmiu

sorry! i don't know how to make it smaller!


----------



## jobaker

LavenderIce said:


> Katie Holmes:



Yeah Katie. I love how she riffs off the Superhero theme of the ball.  Wonder Woman-esque but doesn't do it literally.


----------



## jobaker

Jourdan Dunn in Bill Blass/Very Noeud with Bill Blass designer Peter Som.


----------



## Rocky

Can someone go on perezhilton.com and post the pic of CL and the Olson twins.


----------



## cjy

jobaker said:


> View attachment 426415
> 
> 
> Jourdan Dunn in Bill Blass/Very Noeud with Bill Blass designer Peter Som.


She looks so chic!!!


----------



## Raphaël

http://oh-hilary.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=11632&fullsize=1





http://oh-hilary.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=11633&fullsize=1


----------



## *Magdalena*

Hilary looks adorable!  Love her entire outfit, including the Minibout Zeps...


----------



## LavenderIce

Rocky said:


> Can someone go on perezhilton.com and post the pic of CL and the Olson twins.



I posted a pic of them on the previous page.  Not from PHilton though


----------



## Rocky

LavenderIce said:


> I posted a pic of them on the previous page. Not from PHilton though


 
Sorry.  I forget that I can't see some pics here at work because they are filtered out.


----------



## DamierAddict

Source


----------



## karo

One more pic of Heidi


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Heidi's daughter is just precious!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Cameron Diaz:


----------



## DamierAddict

a good pic of mk ashleys louboutins:


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## JetSetGo!

Another of Dita in the Double Declics for Fall 08 with our hero CL


----------



## Roe

j lo with my fave privatate's and with the tdf zagliani croc puffy.


----------



## Roe

and another one of her


----------



## babypie

Lynn12 said:


> I saw Ricky Lake on the View this morning and she was wearing a black dress with the *light grey suede Lady Gres*. It was nice to see that they were scuffed on the red sole showing that she actually *wears them* and doesn't just put them on for the show. The CLs that Oprah wears on her show are always perfect - no scuffing on the soles.


 
 I noticed that too about Oprah.  Also when the SATC cast were on last week the red soles on all of their shoes were perfect.  Viva scuffs, I say!


----------



## babypie

WTH, Mary-Kate looks so messy.  I agree, Katie should have worn nude or black CLs with that dress


----------



## *Magdalena*

DamierAddict said:


>


 
god, i NEEEEEED to go tanning....IMMEDIATELY!!!    btw, love nude patent decolettes on Miranda


----------



## futurerichGirl!

JetSetGo! said:


> Another of Dita in the Double Declics for Fall 08 with our hero CL


 
Double Delics...., how many styles of these double platform shoes has CL made that I havent heard about?


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## xboobielicousx

wow! i dont think i can walk in the declics 120 (or is it 130) much less a double declic! koodos to dita!


----------



## madamelizaking

Natasha Richardson- British Actress...

Nice dress ? lol... much nicer shoes!


----------



## jobaker

Thanks for posting large pics of Miranda in that Balenciaga dress, DA. Nicholas is the man.


----------



## DamierAddict

our fave girl!!


----------



## Jahpson

I dont know if you can see her shoes...Foxy Brown


----------



## Jahpson

LavenderIce said:


> The Man himself at the Costume Institute Gala in NYC


 
Mary Kate was probably still picking out her dress when the Hair stylist was doing blowouts.

Her hair looks outfit, and IMO thats what helps complete an outfit


----------



## purplekicks

My Purse Addiction said:


> Cameron Diaz:


 
  They look like they're glowing.  This must be a new style for fall; anyone know the name?  I like the heel, but I wish the toe box was cut lower.


----------



## MKWMDA

Its actually not new, its been at my NM since the spring line came out. I dont know what its called, but they also had it in blue and black. 

I hated it, I hate the metal heel, and the color is SO DAY-GLO you cant even look at it straight on. It is a complete and total 80s shoe. Not my thing. 

The orange color is looking neat in the picture, but IRL it just screams LOOK AT MY FEET!!


----------



## Roe

thats a great pic of those shoes. they do scream "look at me"


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## cjy

madamelizaking said:


> Natasha Richardson- British Actress...
> 
> Nice dress ? lol... much nicer shoes!


Geez!!! Good thing she waxes!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

LoLa is the name of those orange\red patents with metal heels. I am afraid I dont fancy them too much.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## *Lo

Lauren conrad looks so tiny


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## annaspanna33

What shoes is Lauren wearing?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^I think they are VP in black satin.


----------



## peppers90

DamierAddict said:


>



Is that dress from her line?  Or, does anyone know the designer?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^Her dress is Elizabeth & James
http://www.shopbop.com/penelope-dre...D=2534374302082591&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize



cjy said:


> It looks like she has to go potty!


HAHAHA so true!


----------



## peppers90

THANKS kittykittycat~


----------



## xboobielicousx

Satin? on the streets of NYC? i would be so scared to get them dirty in some way lol...


----------



## annaspanna33

Did anyone else notice the big ring on Laurens wedding finger??


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> Its actually not new, its been at my NM since the spring line came out. I dont know what its called, but they also had it in blue and black.
> 
> I hated it, I hate the metal heel, and the color is SO DAY-GLO you cant even look at it straight on. It is a complete and total 80s shoe. Not my thing.
> 
> The orange color is looking neat in the picture, but IRL it just screams LOOK AT MY FEET!!



I agree, I think they look like cheap 80's stripper shoes :s


----------



## annaspanna33

http://www.coleen-mcloughlin.net/ga...- Coleen shopping in Manchester/normal_01.jpg

Am I right in thinking these are VP's? Do they just come in one heel height?


----------



## annaspanna33

http://www.coleen-mcloughlin.net/ga...een arrives at Westlife concert/normal_01.jpg


----------



## madamelizaking

annaspanna33 said:


> http://www.coleen-mcloughlin.net/ga...- Coleen shopping in Manchester/normal_01.jpg
> 
> Am I right in thinking these are VP's? Do they just come in one heel height?



I can't remember the name but they're more like a d'orsay version of the VP

the second pair is a minibout


----------



## DamierAddict

<< PREVIOUSNEXT >>


----------



## futurerichGirl!

OOOOOOh, Gwenissiams


----------



## jobaker

annaspanna33 said:


> Did anyone else notice the big ring on Laurens wedding finger??


 
Yep. I first noticed it in those photos when she was wearing the Very Noeud. Nice David Yurman piece.


----------



## DamierAddict

Georgina Chapman is of course in her own _Marchesa_ creation.

She wore her beautiful strapless silk tiered dress with a pair of Christian Louboutin Coxinelle T-bar pumps.


----------



## laureenthemean

DamierAddict said:


> Georgina Chapman is of course in her own _Marchesa_ creation.
> 
> She wore her beautiful strapless silk tiered dress with a pair of Christian Louboutin Coxinelle T-bar pumps.



Aren't those Ernestas she's wearing? The Coxinelle isn't a peep toe.


----------



## Rocky

Christina


----------



## annaspanna33

Rocky said:


> Christina


That girl has the best legs!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Oh, but that baked face!!!!! Ewe! Way too trashy porn star looking for me! ush:

*Laureen* Yeah, those are Ernestas. 

*Anna* The first pic you posted show the VPs, the second is of the Minibout Zep. 

*DamierAddict* Oooohhh. I love the Gwenissimas!


----------



## JetSetGo!

xboobielicousx said:


> Satin? on the streets of NYC? i would be so scared to get them dirty in some way lol...



I know! I doubt she walks for than 30 feet outside though.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Mariah Carey wedding pics

Source: People Magazine


----------



## karwood

I saw this picture in People magazine. It looks like the shoes do not have red soles. She must had them custom made especially for her wedding.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Are you sure, thoes kinda look like the orange red Versace sole?


----------



## karwood

futurerichGirl! said:


> Are you sure, thoes kinda look like the orange red Versace sole?


Are you referring to the Mariah Carey picture? If yes, it does say in the article she was wearing CL's.  I had my doubts too.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Yep I was referring to them


----------



## sara999

i know i was confused too!!! they didn't look like CLs but she said they were


----------



## Roe

they are def CL's however i think its more cuz of the lighting.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

quoting from People magazine page 68:

Mariah describing her wedding ensemble...

"It was a simple slim-cut dress [by Nile Cmylo] in off-white that turns into a very pale pink to match the sand.  And [Christian] Louboutins-I can wear high heels with Nick because he's tall.  Flats are not in my repertoire."


----------



## sara999

yeah i read that article . what a MASSIVE tattoo he got, man!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Yea its like D-Becks tat.


----------



## MKWMDA

Doesnt anyone else think they are a totally weird couple?


----------



## Butterfly*

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Mariah Carey wedding pics


I love those shoes!


----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^What bag is that on her sholder?


----------



## lawchick

^^Looks like a Chloe Heloise from the braided shoulder strap and the zipper pulls.  I love Heloise.


----------



## sheanabelle

^me too!


----------



## sara999

i love the SATC girls, so classy!


----------



## annaspanna33

Can anyone ID Laurens sunglasses?


----------



## karwood

annaspanna33 said:


> Can anyone ID Laurens sunglasses?


 

I am sure these are the sunglasses you are looking for:


http://shopping.imnotobsessed.com/2008/03/16/lauren-conrads-supa-dupa-sunglasses/


----------



## annaspanna33

I meant the brown ones in that last pic, but thank you anyway


----------



## sunny2

futurerichGirl! said:


> ^^What bag is that on her sholder?


 
CC Skye Lucy Bag in Black -- $795.00


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## sunny2

^^ Those are by Gucci


----------



## po0hping

Are the pictures of SJP and Chris Noth from the new Vogue issue?


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

sunny2 said:


> ^^ Those are by Gucci





oh woops , thought they were the miss tacco fred:


----------



## DamierAddict

on the left


----------



## futurerichGirl!

sunny2 said:


> CC Skye Lucy Bag in Black -- $795.00


 

Thanks, but do you have any more info on it, like a pic or something?


----------



## Rocky




----------



## MKWMDA

What shoes are Whitney and Audrina wearing? Whitneys look like Rolandos, but they arent...and Audrina needs to buy bigger shoes period. But Whitney looks supercute! I never thought she was cute until these pics!


----------



## sunny2

futurerichGirl! said:


> Thanks, but do you have any more info on it, like a pic or something?


 





If you google "CC Skye Lucy Bag" they should have a list of sites where they carry this bag


----------



## sara999

the one on the right looks.....weird


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> What shoes are Whitney and Audrina wearing? Whitneys look like Rolandos, but they arent...and Audrina needs to buy bigger shoes period. But Whitney looks supercute! I never thought she was cute until these pics!


Whitney's shoes are really cute, but they look a little too big on her. I am seeing a bit of a gap in the back of her shoes.


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> What shoes are Whitney and Audrina wearing? Whitneys look like Rolandos, but they arent...and Audrina needs to buy bigger shoes period. But Whitney looks supercute! I never thought she was cute until these pics!


I agree, Audrina does need to go 1/2 size bigger. Her toes are going over her shoes. But other than shoe size issues, they all look really cute.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

I think Audrinas shoes just have a really big peep toe and more toes are poking out because of it.


----------



## karwood

futurerichGirl! said:


> I think Audrinas shoes just have a really big peep toe and more toes are poking out because of it.


That could be true, but her toes poking out too much does give the impression her shoes are too small. She looks fabulous(the hair,make-up and dress), but the shoes does makes you wonder.


----------



## princessrobyn

thats one of my biggest pet peeve toes sticking out like audrinas. eww how could she leave the house like that?


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## futurerichGirl!

Are thoes these, the Dear Nad Slingback?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lauren looks so gorgeous!  I love her dress and of course, her shoes!  She really knows how to dress her body.  =)


----------



## DamierAddict

whitney is sooo pale next to those 2!


----------



## po0hping

Whitney looks like she is wearing the Rolando inspired Aldo shoes.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

nevermind.


----------



## DamierAddict

​


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

Georgina Chapmanhttp://www.blogger.com/email-post.g?blogID=9076714795145003056&postID=1788119968496981840


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## azhangie

I love Victoria's style!!! Omg...even in jeans she looks amazing.


----------



## DamierAddict

in the background:


----------



## DamierAddict

Jamie Korey and Dabney Mercer





Byrdie Bell





Nicole Hanley





















Meredith Melling Burke and Sylvana Soto-Ward






Amanda Hearst



.... dont know who these ppl are (they were on a celeb blog) ... but im spotting so many cls!! wow!


----------



## DamierAddict

Sky Nellor and Zani Gugelmann






Valerie Boster and Meredith Melling Burke





Sarah Howard and Cameron Richardson





Dori Cooperman and Casey Johnson





Bara Tisch





Shoshanna Lonstein Gruss


----------



## wantmore

DamierAddict said:


> .... dont know who these ppl are (they were on a celeb blog) ... but im spotting so many cls!! wow!


 
I was like "IDK those 'celebs'...Am I that old?"  Amanda Hearst could be the great grand daughter of W.R. Hearst???


----------



## DamierAddict

Aerin Lauder Zinterhofer and Michael Kors





Lydia Fenet and Cena Jackson





Anna Wintour and Bee Shaffer





Annelise Peterson





Anne Christensen and Sylvana Soto-Ward





Jackie Astier


----------



## DamierAddict

i came across some NY designers and socialites site and just started looking through all these pics .. wow!


----------



## Stinas

WOW
Busy Louboutin Celeb week!!!  Love it!!!  I even love that I have a lot of the ones they are wearing! lol


----------



## *Lo

Anna Wintours daughter is really beautiful


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Sephora sent me an email for Shashbox cosmetics and these were in center stage!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Cameron Diaz had  a few wonderful Louboutins in "What Happens in Vegas"

here's her in Lace pigalles:






DVF dress and Simples:







She also wore VPs..I can't find the pic though!


----------



## MKWMDA

I think she also wore the white mesh NPs with the cork heel, in one of the scenes where she was in that white dress. Im pretty sure there is a pic of it around here. 

Or maybe that was from her real life, gosh I cant tell anymore!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## karwood

I have never liked the Bright Pink and Cork Catenita.


----------



## sunny2

JCinwrppingppr said:


> DVF dress and Simples:


 

OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress!!! I don't think they are simples... I don't think they are CLs. They look like those Miu Miu pumps from last season with the pink sole??


----------



## purplekicks

Can anyone tell if Cameron's mystery peep toes are 100mm or 120mm?  The heel looks like 120mm but the pitch doesn't look steep enough.  Cameron is tall, so maybe she has bigger feet?

& I love the pink/silver/cork Catenitas


----------



## DamierAddict

Lydia Fenet and Annelise Peterson


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera 
(more posted by *LaLohan* in the celebrity-section)


----------



## MKWMDA

karo said:


> Christina Aguilera
> (more posted by *LaLohan* in the celebrity-section)



Is that her husband? Man he looks ROUGH. But I wish I could pull off EB declics/rolandos with leggings and sweatsuits. Seriously.


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie in Cannes


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham* leaving the Dorchester Hotel in London, England.


----------



## MKWMDA

What is VB wearing? Are those decollettes? They look like they have a platform?


----------



## sara999

i thought they were declics?


----------



## laureenthemean

Maybe they're Clichys?  It doesn't look like they have a platform to me.


----------



## princessDD

Angelina Jolie


----------



## princessDD

Angelina Jolie


----------



## DamierAddict

omg.. lo's toes?


----------



## JetSetGo!

purplekicks said:


> Can anyone tell if Cameron's mystery peep toes are 100mm or 120mm?  The heel looks like 120mm but the pitch doesn't look steep enough.  Cameron is tall, so maybe she has bigger feet?



My guess is they are 110s.


----------



## aa12

I love your collection!
Do you get to wear all your heels to work??


----------



## aa12

woops i posted that in the wrong section , sorry!


----------



## keya

Is VB wearing the Declics? I can't really tell for sure


----------



## madamelizaking

grrr..the pic won't pop up..sorry


----------



## biggirlmom

Which one Jolie wore? Is it 'very prive'?


----------



## laureenthemean

biggirlmom said:


> Which one Jolie wore? Is it 'very prive'?



She's wearing Yoyo 100s, with the sculpted heel.


----------



## Edna

keya said:


> Is VB wearing the Declics? I can't really tell for sure



I'm not really sure, but they do look an awful lot like these Ron Ron's for pre-order Saks.com. I'm almost certain they aren't Declics though. Whatever they are, they look fabulous on her! I MUST have those.


----------



## laureenthemean

Edna said:


> I'm not really sure, but they do look an awful lot like these Ron Ron's for pre-order Saks.com. I'm almost certain they aren't Declics though. Whatever they are, they look fabulous on her! I MUST have those.



I think you're right!


----------



## sara999

does it look like her heel is higher though? the ron-rons don't look tall enough


----------



## laureenthemean

sara999 said:


> does it look like her heel is higher though? the ron-rons don't look tall enough



VB's do look higher.  Maybe they make the Ron Ron in different heights?  But then maybe it's just the angle.


----------



## Edna

laureenthemean said:


> VB's do look higher.  Maybe they make the Ron Ron in different heights?  But then maybe it's just the angle.



I also think it might be the angle. Here's another picture of the ron rons. I absolutely love the way they look on VB.


----------



## biggirlmom

laureenthemean said:


> She's wearing Yoyo 100s, with the sculpted heel.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

The ones VB is wearing are definitely higher than the ones on the website. If they are the same one, then I want the one VB has! I like the higher heel.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

From the celeb section


----------



## madamelizaking

I think they might be declics ?


----------



## Roe

its nice how she is matching her bra to her bag.


----------



## MKWMDA

^^

Seriously, her cups runneth over.

Time to face reality and get a bigger bra (or dress!), Christina. You DID just give birth.


----------



## laureenthemean

MKWMDA said:


> ^^
> 
> Seriously, her cups runneth over.
> 
> Time to face reality and get a bigger bra (or dress!), Christina. You DID just give birth.



How can someone with so much money always look so trashy??  I guess money doesn't buy taste...


----------



## peppers90

laureenthemean said:


> How can someone with so much money always look so trashy??  I guess money doesn't buy taste...



  ITA!  she looks good for just having a baby, but man, keep those puppies in check


----------



## *Lo

MKWMDA said:


> ^^
> 
> Seriously, her cups runneth over.
> 
> Time to face reality and get a bigger bra (or dress!), Christina. You DID just give birth.


----------



## eggpudding

Does anyone know where her green dress is from?


----------



## javaboo

Mariah Carey







Sex and the City:


----------



## laureenthemean

I  Mariah Carey.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

laureenthemean said:


> I  Mariah Carey.



Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lo

^^^Me Three!!


----------



## marchesa lover

Me four!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Me five???


----------



## sara999

i think mariah looks amazing in that photo! i do love her but sometimes i wish she'd show legs OR boobs...not both at the same time! hehe


----------



## Azusa

^^ LOL sara! its so true!


----------



## peppers90

Mariah looks great in that pic!  I guess marriage is suiting her well


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mariah


----------



## linpaddy

Me six.

I don't care much for her songs but she's a strong woman.  I'm so glad that she's proud of her body and refuses to starve herself to size -9.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^^Preach Preacher!  lol  So true.  She's so gorgeous...just as she is.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, I would kill for that body.  She looks healthy, not underweight.  Even when she gained some weight, she didn't even look bad because the extra pounds weren't in places that jiggled.


----------



## legaldiva

Eva Longoria (oldl pic) in black paillette decolletes.


----------



## legaldiva

Another Eva pic ... with black patent mary jane wedges (I forget this style name).


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva-I think they're the Wallis Zeppa?  btw, thanks for adding some pics!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## sara999

she looks so much better than the model!


----------



## cjy

Love her dress!!!!


----------



## karwood

Gorgeous Dress and the perfect  CL shoes. Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lovely dress and perfect with the shoes!


----------



## javaboo

Eva Longoria with Bronze Lady Gres


----------



## karo

Denise Richards


----------



## SLCsocialite

Love the loubs... but im falling for the balenciaga boots....


----------



## SLCsocialite

*         Jennifer Creel and Zani Gugelmann at Valentino Dinner.
*


----------



## karwood

I want those CL's Para La Cruz


----------



## SLCsocialite

I looooove DVF in these at the Costume Institute Party, She looks so adorable and im loving the shoes.


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## JetSetGo!

Mary Louise Parker for the new season of Weeds (June 16 on Showtime)

She looks amazing!


----------



## laureenthemean

Green Paillettes!  TDF!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

o wow! green paillettes!!!!!!!!!!  GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

There's another image of her wearing the Very Noeuds in Red. 
I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## po0hping

Christina Applegate is wearing some green paillettes in the Special Shape Issue of Instyle.  I forgot who said in the thread where Martha Stewart's assistant is coloring in the soles w/ a sharpie  but I too thought a green w/ red sole would look Christmas-y.
But they look amazing and so daring and now I want some.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Tory Burch looking lovely 

...you can also see some red soles in the background...


----------



## SLCsocialite

Sorry im on a red-sole ROLL!


----------



## princessrobyn

i love tory burch's shoes but her outfit  doesn't go with the shoes. maybe if the skirt was fuller or shorter.


----------



## princessrobyn

why does it seem like kim kardashian is always carrying her shoes?


----------



## po0hping

Maybe her feet hurt?


----------



## fmd914

JetSetGo! said:


> Mary Louise Parker for the new season of Weeds (June 16 on Showtime)
> 
> She looks amazing!


 

Where can I find these?  Who carried them???  AAAGGGG!!!!   Please PM me if you know where I can find them!!!!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Many ladies wearing loubs at the Gap Design Launch.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Christian Lacroix Dinner









*Bergdorf Goodman Party for Roland Mouret*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Nicole Kidman:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren Conrad:


----------



## JetSetGo!

fmd914 said:


> Where can I find these?  Who carried them???  AAAGGGG!!!!   Please PM me if you know where I can find them!!!!!



I think Horatio had them...Call and ask. They were definitely available, but I can't remember where!


----------



## fmd914

JetSetGo! said:


> I think Horatio had them...Call and ask. They were definitely available, but I can't remember where!


 

Thanks, Jet!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

princessrobyn said:


> why does it seem like kim kardashian is always carrying her shoes?


 
Well she was carrying them in that pic bc she had just got a mani and pedi [saw others pics]

I dont know why in the rest of the pics!


----------



## ledaatomica

Hello .. please give me those shoes and purse -  hold the dress. Thank you!




http://image.celebritieswonder.net/images/depo/rs126679379060380.jpg


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I am always blown away by her beauty and grace.  This lady has fabulous fashion sense.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^So pretty!  What style are these?  They kind of look like a Clichy from this angle.


----------



## ledaatomica

there seems to be a platform too. So might be some declics .. Whatever, I WANT!


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> there seems to be a platform too. So might be some declics .. Whatever, I WANT!



Yeah, they are FABULOUS!


----------



## Edrine

dita is always gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Not sure if anyone has posted this...I believe Kelly Ripa is wearing the Lady Gres in the Electolux Commerical
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2pl7sAP7k0


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## Edrine

^that's a cute way to wear those blue/yellow architeks


----------



## DamierAddict

Tinsley Mortimer

"*Tinsley Mortimer* is the career socialite that has it all: a handbag line, a clothing line, a design consultancy, and the ambassadorship of her favorite fashion house. She launched her namesake Tinsley Pink ultra-gloss for Dior Beauty at the Saks Fifth Avenue flagship in New York in a multi-tiered even"


----------



## DamierAddict

Zani Gugelmann and Shoshanna Lonstein Gruss


----------



## DamierAddict

Kelly Brook arrived on the red carpet with her on-again fiance Billy Zane. She was wearing a baby blue daisy-printed cute haltered _Betsey Johnson_ dress, with nude Christian Louboutin Catenita platform pumps.  He was wearing sneakers on the red carpet...a big no no.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Jordan Sparks is wearing black Very Noueds on the American Idol finale right now.


----------



## *Lo

Ana Kornikova (sp?) her legs are amazing


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Michelle Monaghan (from Made of Honor):


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## *Lo

^^^Not to be mean but that girls face annoys me  

*edit the girl from High school musical


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


>


 
btw, the website says these are *Marilou* Louboutins but they are NOT. They are *Evitas.*  I love them! but thats cause I have a pair too !


----------



## peppers90

DamierAddict said:


>



  Geez, could she be any more gorgeous?  Love the shoes!


----------



## DamierAddict

ledaatomica said:


> btw, the website says these are *Marilou* Louboutins but they are NOT. They are *Evitas.*  I love them! but thats cause I have a pair too !



ye they always mix up the shoe names!!

i love the way she looks


----------



## Lynn12

Love my girl Charlotte!!!  She look great.

The A/X model is just too perfect!  Wow, look at her legs.


----------



## madamelizaking

I spy Purple Sequin VPs


----------



## madamelizaking

*Lo said:


> ^^^Not to be mean but that girls face annoys me
> 
> *edit the girl from High school musical



That and her 10 foot long poverty stricken persons hair that is shaven off for religious purposes in India.. hair extensions...Sorry Just a bit of childish rambling. I don't like her that much either. Plus, what's up with the hair?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dita:


----------



## purplekicks

DamierAddict said:


>


 
Georgina Chapman of Marchesa, right?  She looks like she lost a lot of weight.  She looked a lot better (not to mention healthier) before.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Scarlette looks awesome!


----------



## MKWMDA

My Purse Addiction said:


> Dita:



I just love love love these! I wish I could find some, I havent seen them in my size anywhere. 

Dita has the best CLs. Honestly, I think there are a couple people that are in the running for CL Queen (not including Kamilla!): Christina Aguilera, Victoria Beckham, and Dita. Who do you think is the absolute queen of CLs?


----------



## karwood

My reaction when I saw the picture of Victoria Beckman in the black dress. Other than that, everybody looks lovely in their outfits and CLs, especially Dita.


----------



## *Lo

madamelizaking said:


> That and her 10 foot long poverty stricken persons hair that is shaven off for religious purposes in India.. hair extensions...Sorry Just a bit of childish rambling. I don't like her that much either. Plus, what's up with the hair?


 
, doesnt her face get tired of looking like that all the time.  its almost as bad as rene zelweger's lemon sucking face


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ I think she looks great but really is her foot about to snap off at that angle?


----------



## po0hping

Does anyone know if if Sarah Jessica Parker was wearing CLs on the Late Show last night?  She lifted her foot for about a second and I thought she was wearing red socks but then they panned out and I saw what I thought was a red sole.


----------



## rags2riches

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Kamilla850

MKWMDA said:


> I just love love love these! I wish I could find some, I havent seen them in my size anywhere.
> 
> Dita has the best CLs. Honestly, I think there are a couple people that are in the running for CL Queen (not including Kamilla!): Christina Aguilera, Victoria Beckham, and Dita. Who do you think is the absolute queen of CLs?



LOL 
I think it's Dita for sure.  I know that the other ladies have tons of CLs but Dita just wears them so well.


----------



## JuneHawk

My Purse Addiction said:


> Dita:



Nevermind the shoes! I LOVE the dress!

June


----------



## MKWMDA

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ I think she looks great but really is her foot about to snap off at that angle?



My thought exactly! She must be pretty bendy. Wait didnt she used to do some cabaret show or something? That would make someone pretty flexible, I would imagine.


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> My thought exactly! She must be pretty bendy. Wait didnt she used to do some cabaret show or something? That would make someone pretty flexible, I would imagine.


She's a burlesque dancer. Or maybe she retired from that now she does ads for MAC.


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## babypie

Kamilla850 said:


> LOL
> I think it's Dita for sure. I know that the other ladies have tons of CLs but Dita just wears them so well.


 
You should start a new thread on this with a poll, I'd be interested to see what everyone thinks (VB is equal tied with Kamilla IMO)


----------



## sara999

they have nude catwoman's at harrod's....but you'd pay through the roof (they are in pounds)


----------



## MKWMDA

^ eek I dont even think I wanna know! 

That Vogue model SERIOUSLY looks like a zombie. Ew. Hot shoes though!


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> LOL
> I think it's Dita for sure. I know that the other ladies have tons of CLs but Dita just wears them so well.


 
I have to agree with Kamilla. Dita wins for me more than anyone else. I have seen her wear over 100 different pairs and I think if challenged I can list all the styles. She is also very good friends with the Man and has even taken vacations with him.


----------



## babypie

ledaatomica said:


> I have to agree with Kamilla. Dita wins for me more than anyone else. I have seen her wear over 100 different pairs and I think if challenged I can list all the styles. She is also very good friends with the Man and has even taken vacations with him.


 
Although VB has a much better scowl!


----------



## ledaatomica

babypie said:


> Although VB has a much better scowl!


 
lol possibly! I am afraid I rarely really look at what CLs most celebs are wearing other than Dita, not because I am a fan or something but just because its my way of finding out what "new" styles are coming out and also to learn more of the older CL styles I love so much more (how desperate is that?) It also so happens that I love many of the clothing designers she is a follower of so I get I get to see her pictures often.


----------



## laureenthemean

Love Dita's shoes and her style, but I'm not so sure about that mani she has, where they paint the lunula (that little crescent-shaped part on your nail) a different color.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Love Dita's shoes and her style, but I'm not so sure about that mani she has, where they paint the lunula (that little crescent-shaped part on your nail) a different color.


 
its some vintage style from the 30s or 40s. Whats so funny is that this was very popular in the 80-90's in the middle east where I am from. It takes a while for trends to get there I suppose! lol. 

In any case I always thought it looked tacky, but I suppose it just works well with Ditas overall persona.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> its some vintage style from the 30s or 40s. Whats so funny is that this was very popular in the 80-90's in the middle east where I am from. It takes a while for trends to get there I suppose! lol.
> 
> In any case I always thought it looked tacky, but I suppose it just works well with Ditas overall persona.



I think I actually remember seeing it in some American fashion mags a long time ago (10 years ago?), but it never really caught on.  But you're right, they do seem very "Dita."


----------



## lorrmich

po0hping said:


> Does anyone know if if Sarah Jessica Parker was wearing CLs on the Late Show last night? She lifted her foot for about a second and I thought she was wearing red socks but then they panned out and I saw what I thought was a red sole.


 
I thought the same thing, that she was wearing CL's but the camera angle never allowed me to look at the shoe, I just the red sole flash at least 2 different times.


----------



## legaldiva

Mary Louise Parker looks perfect in that promo pic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ita ^^^


----------



## DamierAddict

my girl britney looking really good in her iowa mary janes


----------



## Edna

Scarlett Johansson, Nylon Magazine June/July 08


----------



## babypie

How'd they manage to make someone as pretty as Scarlett look so...weird.  And her Declic is squishing her foot.  :wondering


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ ITA... wierd


----------



## letsgoshopping

At Cannes- the lady wearing the Lady Gres is an actress I'm just not sure which of the following she is (*Julia Ormond, Catal**ina Sandino Moreno* and *Franka Potente)*
*



*


----------



## letsgoshopping

At Cannes- designer Georgina Chapman looking absolutely STUNNING


----------



## letsgoshopping

At Cannes- Margherita Missoni- not sure if these are CLs but to me they look like a metallic version of the Neurons that Sarah Jessica Parker wore on Oprah in blue


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG!! they look like silver decollete's!!! I WANT THEM!


----------



## redlittlewing

^ I think those are the nude nappa decolletes from the spring collex:


----------



## legaldiva

letsgo--Franka is wearing the Lady Gres.

And I was ecstatic to see Britney in her Iowa Zeppas again.  I just love her no matter what.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those decollettes are gorgeous!


----------



## javaboo

Ashley Tisdale:


----------



## DamierAddict

legaldiva said:


> letsgo--Franka is wearing the Lady Gres.
> 
> And I was ecstatic to see Britney in her Iowa Zeppas again.  I just love her no matter what.



ITA !! thats my girl


----------



## ashakes

letsgoshopping said:


> At Cannes- Margherita Missoni- not sure if these are CLs but to me they look like a metallic version of the Neurons that Sarah Jessica Parker wore on Oprah in blue


 
They are the Neuron in python roccia.


----------



## DamierAddict

wowwww ^^ those are out of control!


----------



## DamierAddict

nicole and christina


----------



## JuneHawk

I loved the Neurons in blue but they are HOT in python!


----------



## *Lo

They have the rose gold decollete's at horatio st


----------



## mjvictamonte

Those python neurons are out of control! I had not seen them in that color before.


----------



## DamierAddict

molly sims and all her friends  cl's


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Fun pic!


----------



## madamelizaking

...in my opinion one of the most beautiful shoes i've ever seen...where are they?!



redlittlewing said:


> ^ I think those are the nude nappa decolletes from the spring collex:


----------



## redlittlewing

^ Horatio


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Julia Roberts:


----------



## DamierAddict

hill


----------



## MKWMDA

madamelizaking said:


> ...in my opinion one of the most beautiful shoes i've ever seen...where are they?!



I have the VP version of those, I got them at Saks. They are pretty new, so they may still have some around.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think they are considered Nude Metallic or Rose Gold.


----------



## MKWMDA

The box on mine kinda says the same thing that was said earlier. It just says Nude Nappa. There is no mention of metallic on the box, which I thought was odd. So i guess its Nude Metallic? Nude Nappa Metallic? Oh who knows. Its rose gold!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Ahahahahaha!


----------



## madamelizaking

Danielle Lloyd- British model and I believe Miss Great Britain


----------



## keya

^that's a funny angle, looks like her foot is broken


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I was thinking the same thing! Her foot looks like Gumby!


----------



## xboobielicousx

thats so funny bc i was just looking and thinking to myself how weird her foot looked lol


----------



## eggpudding

^serial footballer dater!


----------



## Karenada

^ you can say that again..... that girl jumps from one footballer to another and they still date her, it's amazin:wondering


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ewe. You can put a girl in classy shoes, but...


----------



## DamierAddict

Satc Premiereee!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The green on those shoes is so intense! Those are the privatitas available on NAP right?


----------



## DamierAddict

kim k's big behind


----------



## Missrocks

^ Look like silver Bling Bling's. Now that I want them so bad, I see them everywhere....except where I can actually buy them. Wahh!


----------



## DamierAddict

Yes Missrocks You Are Corrrect They Are The Bling Bling's


----------



## hlfinn

i was hanging out outside the satc premiere tonight (walked by it on my way home from work)- i only saw like 2 pairs of real cls on people going in- a pair of nude yoyo 100s and some 13 year old girl wearing glittery heels- i don't know the name of it. it had a thicker heel and round toe. they were stunning. i did see a pair of fake lady gres though. LOL. and a couple of pairs of mb serabys of course.


----------



## hlfinn

and boy do i love julia roberts. those marpoil wedges looks AMAZING on her. now i want them!


----------



## karo

More Kristin Davis


----------



## xboobielicousx

kristen davis looks so pretty!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

karo said:


> More Kristin Davis




She's so beautiful.  I have a girl crush on her 

June


----------



## JetSetGo!

KD looks gorgeous! And I love the simplicity of her VPs is beautifully understated with such a dramatic dress. Perfection!

The Blings are beautiful, but I'm sorry, but KK is gross. I'm just not into these people who are considered "celebrities" for no reason.


----------



## JetSetGo!

hlfinn said:


> and some 13 year old girl wearing glittery heels- i don't know the name of it. it had a thicker heel and round toe.



The Clichy Strass, perhaps?


----------



## JetSetGo!

It's a real-life Bratz doll!







Okay, I'll stop being mean now...sorry.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Lol!!!!


----------



## keya

Kristen Davis is so stunning!


----------



## peppers90

JetSetGo! said:


> It's a real-life Bratz doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll stop being mean now...sorry.


----------



## danicky

JetSetGo! said:


> It's a real-life Bratz doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll stop being mean now...sorry.


 

LOL, it's so true!!!


----------



## frozendiva

I think Access Hollywood showed Kristin Davis' evening bag. Louboutin. With a heels clasp. Too cute.


----------



## Stinas

JetSetGo! said:


> It's a real-life Bratz doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll stop being mean now...sorry.



LMAO - Your totally right!!! lol  Its a shame she says she is Greek lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lindsay Lohan:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stinas said:


> LMAO - Your totally right!!! lol  Its a shame she says she is Greek lol





Okay, I'm a little out of it, but who is she?


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> It's a real-life Bratz doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll stop being mean now...sorry.



No....keep on! You are soooooooooo right! Cannot stand this girl...Like her shoes though!


----------



## sara999

JetSetGo! said:


> Okay, I'm a little out of it, but who is she?


guiliana depandi - a correspondant for E!


----------



## sara999




----------



## MKWMDA

sara999 said:


> guiliana depandi - a correspondant for E!



OMG Guiliana Depandi looks like a walking bobblehead now! What did she DO to herself?!

And was she in the SATC movie? Why is she walking and posing on the red carpet? Shouldnt she be reporting?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Her new name is Guiliana Ransic, (I dont know how to spell it).


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh thats right, she married a hockey player right? Or was it an actor? Baseball player?


----------



## princessrobyn

he was on the apprentice. the donald ***** show.


----------



## MKWMDA

Omg thats RIGHT! ROFL ok so I was totally wrong on all counts. Well, maybe half on the actor part. 

She still looks like a bobblehead.


----------



## princessrobyn

ya she really does


----------



## madamelizaking

Silver Bling Bling Louboutin's & a ginormous bottom


----------



## eggpudding

^I WANT HER BLINGS AND HERVE DRESS SO BAD.


----------



## irishpandabear

Wow, that is a big pic of Kim K!  Love the shoes and dress, but she is overflowing in the armpit area! lol!


----------



## Jahpson

Stinas said:


> LMAO - Your totally right!!! lol Its a shame she says she is Greek lol


 

I thought she was italian?


----------



## LavenderIce

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I thought she was italian?


 
Out of the E! correspondents, it is Debbie Mateopolis (sp?) who is Greek, Giuliana is Italian.  They both are CL wearers.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Out of the E! correspondents, it is Debbie Mateopolis (sp?) who is Greek, Giuliana is Italian. They both are CL wearers.


Your right....I get them confused.


----------



## ledaatomica

I must be totally living under a rock cause I dont know even half the people that end up on this thread ... what does it really take to qualify as a celebrity? Can I sign up?


----------



## *Lo

Guiliana looks like a tadpole


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> I must be totally living under a rock cause I dont know even half the people that end up on this thread ... what does it really take to qualify as a celebrity? Can I sign up?


 
Well, there has been a trend of posting "socialites" wearing CLs.  Who these socialites are, I have no idea.  The other posts are the reality show wannabes who are "famous."  I guess these days being a celebrity does not denote talent or success, but instead is about notoriety.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Not actually a pic of a celeb but it is on the cover of the lastest Lauren Weisberger novel...it looks like the CL red..but knowing my eyes..lol


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## madamelizaking

No pic is wide enough, lol!!!!



irishpandabear said:


> Wow, that is a big pic of Kim K!  Love the shoes and dress, but she is overflowing in the armpit area! lol!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Eva Longoria:


----------



## purplekicks

Mary Kate wearing some (maybe croc) decolletes while grocery shopping with Ashley.  This isn't recent.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Well, there has been a trend of posting "socialites" wearing CLs. Who these socialites are, I have no idea. The other posts are the reality show wannabes who are "famous." I guess these days being a celebrity does not denote talent or success, but instead is about notoriety.


 
There should be a word in the dictionary to describe these "no-talent celeb wannabes". How about *celebtoriety*?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Kristen Davis wore CLs to the Skyy Vodka charity screening of SATC. I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lo said:


> Guiliana looks like a tadpole


 

Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Just look at the shoes, ignore the annoying person wearing them


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Nicole Richie- I've never seen them in this color before but they're so cool!


----------



## laureenthemean

Loving those silver Decolzeps!


----------



## madamelizaking

I can't stand heidi. But I want her shoe collection. And maybe her bag collection? Oh...life's not fair


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ ITA! She bugs the crap out of me, but I can't hate on her CLs or her bags!


----------



## Stinas

^^  I agree.  She is too fake


----------



## eggpudding

^How does she afford all those CL's and Birkins?? Not like her "career" is successful or anything!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

The show shes on, "The Hills", pays her for every episode she is in.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Megan Fox accepting her "Next Big Thing" award at the Guys Choice Awards:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Singer Siouxsie Sioux (this pic kind of creeps me out):


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I don't remember seeing this one posted- Madonna:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Laura Bickford at Cannes (don't remember seeing this one posted either):


----------



## karwood

When I first saw these Cantenitas, I did not like them . They looked "cheap" with the cork and fluorescent pink. Now that  I have seen these shoes on Kristin Davis on the cover of "Entertainment" magazine and Megan Fox, they don't look so bad after all. I guess I was too quick to judge.


----------



## karwood

My Purse Addiction said:


> I don't remember seeing this one posted- Madonna:


 
I have never seen these CLs before.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Me either, but Shoeblog.com says they're CLs so I figured they were a pair I'd missed. Maybe they're Versace?


----------



## karwood

My Purse Addiction said:


> Laura Bickford at Cannes (don't remember seeing this one posted either):


 
I am not diggin this look. Something about the dress and these CLs is not right. These Cls are too edgy for this "fufu' cocktail dress. IMO


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Katherine Heigl (if you click on the picture, you can see a bigger image):


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren Conrad (if you click on the picture, you can see the bigger image):


----------



## sara999

ehh...the en passats in nude kind of look like grandma shoes.


----------



## letsgoshopping

^^^ I agree, but then again I don't like the En Passant style to begin with.


----------



## Stinas

karwood said:


> I am not diggin this look. Something about the dress and these CLs is not right. These Cls are too edgy for this "fufu' cocktail dress. IMO


 I agree.  She needs something delicate.


----------



## Queen Mahra

Haifa, Lebanese singer


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Holly Hunter:


----------



## ledaatomica

sara999 said:


> ehh...the en passats in nude kind of look like grandma shoes.


 
I agree but it would look better in 120 mm if she really want to wear them. Plus I would love to mee that grandma that can handle that!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

i wanna puke everytime i see these feet and these shoes!!






 Bony back:


----------



## DamierAddict

Tara Subkoff


----------



## DamierAddict

Sylvana Soto-Ward


----------



## karwood

DamierAddict said:


> i wanna puke everytime i see these feet and these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bony back:


  Whose feet are those?


----------



## DamierAddict

karwood said:


> Whose feet are those?




the 1 and only kristin cavalari


----------



## karwood

Holly Hunter looks amazing in that outfit!! Also her arms are crazy toned!


----------



## karwood

DamierAddict said:


> the 1 and only kristin cavalari


 
OOOHHHHH! The Other Heidi Montag!


----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


> i wanna puke everytime i see these feet and these shoes!! Bony back:


 
why do we keep photo over and over again.. honestly lt keep it to the folks who look good in their CLs. I lose my appetite when  see then and I am supposed to go to a dinner party.


----------



## DamierAddict

video music awards:


----------



## purly

My Purse Addiction said:


> Singer Siouxsie Sioux (this pic kind of creeps me out):



Ok, is it even humanly possible to move like this?


----------



## madamelizaking

Queen Mahra said:


> Haifa, Lebanese singer



Kind of creepy and I just have to tell you guys. I'm watching a documentary right now and as i saw this picture they talked about "haifa" the city. I've never heard of either or...hmm, life's so funny.


----------



## karo

Megan Fox


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and SJP


----------



## karwood

karo said:


> Katie Holmes and SJP


 
i did not realize SJP was so short. or is Katie really tall? But to get back to the point, I do not like those CL boots. They remind me of those can-can dancers boots.


----------



## babypie

karwood said:


> i did not realize SJP was so short. or is Katie really tall? But to get back to the point, I do not like those CL boots. They remind me of those can-can dancers boots.


 
SJP is 5'4", Katie is tall


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> Holly Hunter looks amazing in that outfit!! Also her arms are crazy toned!


 i know, she has insane arms! looks amazing though


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Whose feet are those?


 
I just noticed the red sole is coming apart from her heel. You would think she would get her shoes repaired before making an appearance on the red carpet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Totally! 



karwood said:


> I have never seen these CLs before.



Madonna's shoes will be out in the fall. They are CLs.

Holly Hunter's bod is starting to channel Iggy Pop a little...


----------



## xboobielicousx

holly hunter's arms are unbelievable! love her outfit

i really like Lauren Conrad in that blue dress...she's been rocking that blue lately..

LOVE SJP's hair..


----------



## hlfinn

holly hunter looks like she could kick my butt. which is not hard and a good thing. lol


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I actually LOVE those boots. If they came in black?


----------



## irishpandabear

I think SJP looks amazing!  I could never pull off that look (it would be 80s gone bad! lol!), but she does it so well.  Katie Holmes looks old and tired compared to SJP.


----------



## madamelizaking

hmm... not actually a pictures... but AMY WINEHOUSE WEAR'S LOUBOUTINS??

Asked how her husband looked, Winehouse told PEOPLE: "He's gorgeous as f---. Haven't you seen him before?"  

Dressed in a blue spotted shirtdress, cream platform peep-toe Christian Louboutin shoes and carrying a black quilted Chanel handbag, Winehouse arrived at court shortly after 2 p.m. She sat alone in the court's empty front row, blowing kisses and mouthing "I love you" to her husband, who was seated behind glass across the courtroom.


----------



## babypie




----------



## futurerichGirl!

Thoes are HOTTTTT what style are they???:okay:


----------



## diorfashion

Lindsay Lohan's shoes are not CL's... they're Courtney Crawford.


----------



## Kamilla850

.


----------



## socalboo

madamelizaking said:


> hmm... not actually a pictures... but AMY WINEHOUSE WEAR'S LOUBOUTINS??
> 
> Asked how her husband looked, Winehouse told PEOPLE: "He's gorgeous as f---. Haven't you seen him before?"
> 
> Dressed in a blue spotted shirtdress, cream platform peep-toe Christian Louboutin shoes and carrying a black quilted Chanel handbag, Winehouse arrived at court shortly after 2 p.m. She sat alone in the court's empty front row, blowing kisses and mouthing "I love you" to her husband, who was seated behind glass across the courtroom.



I'm surprised, think of how much crack she could have gotten instead.


----------



## more_CHOOS




----------



## archygirl

My Purse Addiction said:


> Holly Hunter:



ACK, dying for these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorrmich

^^^ me too! I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## purplekicks

Phillipe Blond wearing what I assume to be a special order of Donjon boots with a 120mm pigalle heel and pointed toe.  Phillipe owns a ridiculous number of 120mm Pigalles.  Kinda tacky, kinda fun.


----------



## archygirl

purplekicks said:


> Phillipe Blond wearing what I assume to be a special order of Donjon boots with a 120mm pigalle heel and pointed toe.  Phillipe owns a ridiculous number of 120mm Pigalles.  Kinda tacky, kinda fun.



He was at the FIT talk wearing them...I could not stop staring at the BOOTS!!


----------



## pureglamourr

calista flockhart





denise richards





megan fox (her outfit is AMAZING!!!)


----------



## pureglamourr

actually, are megan fox's shoes even louboutins ? ^^^


----------



## laureenthemean

pureglamourr said:


> actually, are megan fox's shoes even louboutins ? ^^^


Yes, they're Catenitas.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh no!!!! Calista's toes!!!! ush:



socalboo said:


> I'm surprised, think of how much crack she could have gotten instead.


Hahahahaha!


BTW, Phillipe always buys my shoes from Horatio before I can get them. I have a personal vendetta.


----------



## Stinas

socalboo said:


> I'm surprised, think of how much crack she could have gotten instead.


 She is beyond ugly & a crack head, but has an amazing voice.  Glad to see her put herself somewhat together with CL's lol


----------



## xboobielicousx

^ita! she is sooooooooooo fug!


----------



## Karenada

love this pic of megan


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> She is beyond ugly & a crack head, but has an amazing voice.  Glad to see her put herself somewhat together with CL's lol


She would be a lot better looking if it weren't for that awful hair and makeup, ugh.


----------



## ashakes

Does Kristin Cavalleri own any other Louboutins??? I'm not trying to be mean, but I guess it is going to come off that way.  But, yeah seriously she only ever wears those.  And, it would be one thing if they looked good on her, but they DO NOT. LOL  I wonder what size she is? I would let her borrow a pair from my closet just so I wouldn't have to see her wearing those Night Cage Zeppas anymore!

One of her friends needs to link her to this thread so she realizes they are a "GLAMOUR DON'T"!


----------



## Kimbers




----------



## madamelizaking

That's a big bag hilary... want to share??? 

Here's a good pic of Nicole's feet. Her toes match perfectly!!


----------



## eggpudding

^^OH I NEED THOSE


----------



## JetSetGo!

madamelizaking said:


>



What's with all these toes hanging way over the front? Eek! 

I keep telling myself I am going to be nicer, but this thread brings out the worst in me!


----------



## pureglamourr




----------



## rags2riches

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Stinas

JetSetGo! said:


> What's with all these toes hanging way over the front? Eek!
> 
> I keep telling myself I am going to be nicer, but this thread brings out the worst in me!


 You beat me to it.  They have more than enough money to buy the right size, plus they are superstars, which means, if we can pull strings & find sizes, it is probably a breeze for them!


----------



## socalboo

^^^I agree with you guys! I'd also be afraid of stubbing that big ol' toe, Nicole! Yikes, looks dangerous! I'm afraid for her toes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> You beat me to it. They have more than enough money to buy the right size, plus they are superstars, which means, if we can pull strings & find sizes, it is probably a breeze for them!


 
Nicole has long, french fry toes anyways, so it's inevitable that they would hang over her shoes.


----------



## purplekicks

JetSetGo! said:


> What's with all these toes hanging way over the front? Eek!


 
Totally!  It's a HUGE pet peeve of mine; I hate seeing toes bursting through peep toes and hanging over the sole of a shoe, it's really not classy (neither is my trash talk, go figure ush.


----------



## gemruby41

Hilary Duff
These are HOT!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--yes they are hot!  I have to stop myself from calling around for them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Here's another pic


----------



## socalboo

^^ I want those!


----------



## babypie

^ Ohhh those are so hot!


----------



## eggpudding

python Pigalles???? TDF!!


----------



## ledaatomica

holy crap I want those! if anyone finds them let me know!!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> holy crap I want those! if anyone finds them let me know!!!!!!!!


 
I'm calling right now.  Not supposed to be calling, but I am.  I'll let you know.


----------



## purdy13

Are they a straight 120 heel!?! They are just amazing!


----------



## javaboo

I love her dress! LOL!


----------



## socalboo

LavenderIce said:


> I'm calling right now.  Not supposed to be calling, but I am.  I'll let you know.



This is how it all starts...looks like we all might be trouble now!


----------



## ledaatomica

I Got Them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay


THANKS LAV you are the best!


----------



## sara999

she looks so amazing. let us know about the pigalles!


----------



## ledaatomica

Here is the stock picture  - yum yum. Man this place makes me do things like impulse buy a pair of shoes NOT on my list. So I guess my list had to change


----------



## socalboo

ledaatomica said:


> I Got Them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay
> 
> 
> omg, leda - you are really serious about your shoes! Congrats those are truly tdf!


----------



## javaboo

Kate Welsh with White Patent Privatita:








Hayden Panettiere  with Rose Gold Very Prive:





Up close:


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> ledaatomica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Got Them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay
> 
> 
> omg, leda - you are really serious about your shoes! Congrats those are truly tdf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm  I cant resist pigalle 120s. I have been so bored lately with the CL selection finally something that makes me run faster to my CC than a python would attacking its prey.
Click to expand...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Anne Hathaway:


----------



## Kamilla850

ledaatomica said:


> socalboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmm  I cant resist pigalle 120s. I have been so bored lately with the CL selection finally something that makes me run faster to my CC than a python would attacking its prey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, those are some beautiful shoes Leda and they are so perfectly you!  I am so glad that you got them.
Click to expand...


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> ledaatomica said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, those are some beautiful shoes Leda and they are so perfectly you! I am so glad that you got them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Kamilla, I am pretty glad too! I wouldnt have even found out about them if it were not for this thread and thanks to *LavenderIce* I probably wouldnt have purchased them 10 minutes later!
Click to expand...


----------



## xboobielicousx

leda  - wow those are soooooooo amazing! i cant wait to see modeling pics!!! congrats on such an amazing pair


----------



## canismajor

Ha!  I love this pic!  It's such a tease... 


Kimbers said:


>


----------



## karwood

Leda- those shoes totally rock!!!  You must post pix when you receive them!

LavenderIce- I am looking for these in size 39, NP Glitter, Lady Gres Bronze..Just kiddin...


----------



## lorrmich

Karwood, good to know we are about the same size.  We can keep an eye out for each other.  Or maybe it is not so good.  I want the Lady Gres Bronze in 39 too! :boxing:


----------



## purplekicks

ledaatomica said:


>


 
  These are definitely in my personal top three best Pigalles ever - next to Leda's blue patent leopard decollete heeled Pigalles, of course!!  Ashley Olsen has a pair of brown croc Pigalles that are in there, too; I just can't decide which of the three I like most!


----------



## karwood

lorrmich said:


> Karwood, good to know we are about the same size. We can keep an eye out for each other. Or maybe it is not so good. I want the Lady Gres Bronze in 39 too! :boxing:


 
Same size and Same shoe?!?  This could be a problem!


----------



## JetSetGo!

xnplo said:


> Ha!  I love this pic!  It's such a tease...



Yeah, and now we know at least one pair in the bag!  

Anne Hathaway looks fabulous. I used to not like her, but DWP changed my mind. 
I also think she has grown into her exaggerated features beautifully. 

*MPA *Congrats on your orders!!!! Wow!


----------



## fmd914

ledaatomica said:


> Here is the stock picture - yum yum. Man this place makes me do things like impulse buy a pair of shoes NOT on my list. So I guess my list had to change


 

WOW!  WOW! WOW!!!!  Leda - I LOVE these!  Congrats!  I can't wear the pigalles (have truly tried) but may have to get these just to put on the wall - you know I have never met a python that I didn't like (as long as he's dead and wrapped around a shoe or bag frame of course!).  Can not wait to see your modeling pics!!!!!!


----------



## socalboo

ledaatomica said:


> mmm  I cant resist pigalle 120s.



I hear ya! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## karo

Kate Hudson (these are CL's right?)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kate looks so pretty in the first picture.


----------



## MKWMDA

Those dont look like CLs? The point seems too long for pigalles?


----------



## MKWMDA

javaboo said:


> Hayden Panettiere  with Rose Gold Very Prive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close:



OMG I have these, and have never worn them cause I dont know what to wear them with. But they look GORGEOUS on her! And its nice to know that her feet make them wrinkle too! (Huge pet peeve of mine with these)

And I LOVE her dress! Its so cute. Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## ledaatomica

karo said:


> Kate Hudson (these are CL's right?)


 
these look like Jimmy choo fevers


----------



## Butterfly*

*Leda* - Oh. My. Goodness!  Those are some serious heels!  If I could choose only _one_ Pigalle to have...those would be it!  Congrats, Missy!


----------



## ledaatomica

Butterfly* said:


> *Leda* - Oh. My. Goodness! Those are some serious heels! If I could choose only _one_ Pigalle to have...those would be it! Congrats, Missy!


 
Thanks!

I dont think I could ever choose only one Pigalle that would be very very difficult... but if there is one that I made a decision on in less than 1 second it would be this pair. I should have video taped how fast I reached into my purse for my CC and cell phone! lol


----------



## Edrine

ledaatomica said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I dont think I could ever choose only one Pigalle that would be very very difficult... but if there is one that I made a decision on in less than 1 second it would be this pair. I should have video taped how fast I reached into my purse for my CC and cell phone! lol


 

leda i can't wait to see them on youcongrats again


----------



## sara999

leda those are amazing. how much are they??


----------



## natassha68

ledaatomica said:


> I Got Them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay
> 
> 
> THANKS LAV you are the best!


 

 Leda - all I can say is O-M-G, they are BEYOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redlittlewing

MKWMDA said:


> And I LOVE her dress! Its so cute. Anyone know who makes it?


 
It looks like a red version of a gorgeous beige/cream Moschino dress I've seen.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG. Kristin Calamari please stop wearing these shoes. THEY DO NOT FIT YOU!@$!@#$!@!!


http://socialitelife.celebuzz.com/images/2008/06/op-launch-party-photos-060408-17.php


----------



## archygirl

madamelizaking said:


> OMG. Kristin Calamari please stop wearing these shoes. THEY DO NOT FIT YOU!@$!@#$!@!!
> 
> 
> http://socialitelife.celebuzz.com/images/2008/06/op-launch-party-photos-060408-17.php



OK...so can someone clue me in on who this horrible CL wearer is? I have no idea!


----------



## ledaatomica

Edrine said:


> leda i can't wait to see them on youcongrats again


 
thanks, I probably will get them early next week .. will post pics as soon as they arrive!



sara999 said:


> leda those are amazing. how much are they??


 
$940 or 960 I cant remember exactly,  I was too excited to care at that point. Can u blame me? 



natassha68 said:


> Leda - all I can say is O-M-G, they are BEYOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
:shame:


----------



## pureglamourr




----------



## mjvictamonte

archygirl said:


> OK...so can someone clue me in on who this horrible CL wearer is? I have no idea!


 
She was on the MTV reality tv show _Laguna Beach_ a few years back.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kristin needs to get a new pair already.  Those are the worst on her!


----------



## mjvictamonte

I agree! Out of all the gorgeous CLs, THAT is the one (literally) that she chose? Girlfriend needs a new pair. Badly.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yuck. Kristin _really_ likes those. Hasn't anyone ever pointed out that her toes aren't even on the sole?!


----------



## madamelizaking

off of "She's Got The Look" the new modeling show

I spy Hung Ups


----------



## daisyduke947

Here are some more Louboutins on Mariska Hargitay that I hadn't seen posted. She really loves her pairs.


----------



## daisyduke947

Here are more of Mariska:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^gorgeous!


----------



## daisyduke947

And some more, 
These are the Mallorca Mary Jane.


----------



## daisyduke947

Does anyone know if these boots are still available? Or from what year they were made? Love them. Mariska looks so good in them. And you can see in one picture, they are talking about her boots.  Oh and they are also the black suede Lady Gres. IWANTSOBADLY.


----------



## blackpantyhose

I want those too!!


----------



## danicky

^^^ Thoese are TDF!!! Are they available???


----------



## karwood

*DANICKY-*
LavenderIce found the Pigalle Croc yesterday for Leda


----------



## toiletduck

I agree with Danicky...those are TDF!


----------



## sara999

i LOVE LOVE LOVE mariska! she is one of my favourite celebrities! i also love to see her wear and rewear a single pair of shoes! makes her seem more human


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## daisyduke947

sara999 said:


> i LOVE LOVE LOVE mariska! she is one of my favourite celebrities! i also love to see her wear and rewear a single pair of shoes! makes her seem more human




LOL yeah she always rewears her shoes -- she's a normal person! Some of her shoes you can tell she got recently she has already worn a few times.


----------



## MKWMDA

^^ Looking at that pic of VB again those must be Declic 120s or Clichy 120s. Did we ever figure out for sure? I've been out of the loop.


----------



## MKWMDA

daisyduke947 said:


> LOL yeah she always rewears her shoes -- she's a normal person! Some of her shoes you can tell she got recently she has already worn a few times.



I love her too, L&O SVU is my favorite. But my god her toes were hanging off the end. That bugged me in every picture, and how could she walk like that? 



And are that Duff girls pigalles python or croc? Looks like python. And where did you find them?


----------



## karwood

I usually don't like the clothes she wears, but this outfit is demure and classy. She should stick to this style.


----------



## archygirl

mjvictamonte said:


> She was on the MTV reality tv show _Laguna Beach_ a few years back.


 
Thanks! I never watched it, so it is no wonder that I had no idea who she was!


----------



## javaboo

Kate Beckinsale with her Linen No Prive (I'm not sure if she's holding a CL clutch too):






Her dress is getting all wet...


----------



## RedSoleAddict

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


 

Anyone know what these are for sure? They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Look like 130mm declics to me.


----------



## KillerTofu

Wow...Kate Beckinsale's dress is to _die_ for!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Wow. Kate really knows how to strike a fiercccceee pose. I'd be all grabbing my dress to protect it! lol


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^Look like 130mm declics to me.


 

Thanks! wow 130mm not sure if i could handle that lol....i do ok in my couple of 11cm shoes. Those are so pretty though, it'd kill my feet just to wear them :shame:


----------



## daisyduke947

MKWMDA said:


> I love her too, L&O SVU is my favorite. But my god her toes were hanging off the end. That bugged me in every picture, and how could she walk like that?
> 
> 
> 
> And are that Duff girls pigalles python or croc? Looks like python. And where did you find them?




Her toes weren't hanging over. They just hit the ends, which is MUCH more comfortable than wearing shoes that are too big or loose and you look like you're about to fall over, plus, you can stay in the shoes for longer and feel way more comfortable.


----------



## madamelizaking

May have been posted already? But, wow, never seen them worn more beautifully!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh Drapanova, you need a better home...


----------



## daisyduke947

madamelizaking said:


> May have been posted already? But, wow, never seen them worn more beautifully!!



Ohmigod! I have never seen those before! Those are GORGEOUS! Catherine looks absolutely amazing in them.


----------



## madamelizaking

I think saks in BH has them on sale  


daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod! I have never seen those before! Those are GORGEOUS! Catherine looks absolutely amazing in them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

blackpantyhose said:


> I want those too!!



These are at the Horatio store. And in solid Black too.


----------



## Martina_Italy

madamelizaking said:


>





OMG! I have never seen these before!! They're really stunning!!!   What's the name of this style??


----------



## JRed

martina, i think they're called salopina.


----------



## MKWMDA

daisyduke947 said:


> Her toes weren't hanging over. They just hit the ends, which is MUCH more comfortable than wearing shoes that are too big or loose and you look like you're about to fall over, plus, you can stay in the shoes for longer and feel way more comfortable.



Well alrighty then.


----------



## danicky

Sandra Bullock in the movie The Proposal, wearing the Minibout.


http://justjared.buzznet.com/gallery/photos.php?yr=2008&mon=06&evt=bullock-reynolds&pic=sandra-bullock-ryan-reynolds-the-proposal-10.jpg
http://justjared.buzznet.com/gallery/photos.php?yr=2008&mon=06&evt=bullock-reynolds&pic=sandra-bullock-ryan-reynolds-the-proposal-05.jpg


----------



## lightblue84

Sandra Bullock


----------



## irishpandabear

Oh, I love Catherine Zeta-Jones' shoes!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Did anyone else notice Sandra is wearing different shoes in the last picture? lol


----------



## Edrine

^yes, she's wearing the lady gres in brwon/bronze


----------



## purplekicks

lightblue84 said:


> Sandra Bullock


 
...clearly cannot handle those shoes!


----------



## socalboo

neverenoughhandbags said:


> Did anyone else notice Sandra is wearing different shoes in the last picture? lol



Ha! I wonder if they'll catch that in post?


----------



## daisyduke947

MKWMDA said:


> Well alrighty then.




I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound so rude! 

I was just trying to say that the shoes on her are definitely not too small. I've seem pictures of people wearing shoes that are too large and it looks really weird, along with the fact that I don't know how that is even comfortable!


----------



## daisyduke947

Hayden and her black suede Lady Gres (I want these so!!):



 

Jennifer Garner:


----------



## karwood

*daisyduke*- what size are you?


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> *daisyduke*- what size are you?



I think a 36 or a 6.5.

More Hayden:


----------



## irishpandabear

Hayden has some hot CLs!  I would love to raid her shoe closet!


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> I think a 36 or a 6.5.
> 
> More Hayden:


 

The reason why I asked is the Saks in Chicago(Michigan Ave) had Lady Gres but they were only available in small sizes. If you really want a pair, I would give them a call and see if they have any left in your size.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh wow! You are incredibly sweet. Thank you!!!  
I really like the suede ones, but I can't buy any now. I'm a high school student.  It didn't seem like they were still making them though, are they available still in other materials?


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh wow! You are incredibly sweet. Thank you!!!
> I really like the suede ones, but I can't buy any now. I'm a high school student.  It didn't seem like they were still making them though, are they available still in other materials?


 
When they came out last year, the Lady Gres came in suede,leather and satin. Yesterday in Saks, I saw they were still available the colors pewter, black and chocolate/burgandy in leather. It is hard to find LG, especially in popular shoe size.


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> When they came out last year, the Lady Gres came in suede,leather and satin. Yesterday in Saks, I saw they were still available the colors pewter, black and chocolate/burgandy in leather. It is hard to find LG, especially in popular shoe size.



Oh, that's so cool! It would take me a few months to buy those shoes... 
Is 6.5 a popular size for them? I'm actually not sure what size I'd be for Louboutins because I have a pair of espadrilles, but I ended up sizing down because the size I was going to get was too big. I don't live near any stores where they have Louboutins so I haven't had the chance to try any on.


----------



## sara999

i love jennifer garner, i'd kill to look like her! i've loved her since felicity!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hayden is a cutie!  I love her CL collection.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren Conrad wears CLs all the time


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Oh, that's so cool! It would take me a few months to buy those shoes...
> Is 6.5 a popular size for them? I'm actually not sure what size I'd be for Louboutins because I have a pair of espadrilles, but I ended up sizing down because the size I was going to get was too big. I don't live near any stores where they have Louboutins so I haven't had the chance to try any on.


 *daisyduke- *I got both my suede Lady Gres a 1/2 size bigger from my true shoe size. They fit perfectly.If you are anytime near a retail store that sells CL, I would recommend that you go and try on CL shoes just for sizing knowledge. Knowing  "Your CL Size"  will be helpful to you, especially if you bid for CL shoes on EBay.


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> *daisyduke- *I got both my suede Lady Gres a 1/2 size bigger from my true shoe size. They fit perfectly.If you are anytime near a retail store that sells CL, I would recommend that you go and try on CL shoes just for sizing knowledge. Knowing  "Your CL Size"  will be helpful to you, especially if you bid for CL shoes on EBay.



Hmm...are the shoes usually bigger than whatever size they are said to be? I have really narrow feet and my heels usually slip out of shoes that are technically my size, so I usually size down. I'll wear a size 7 trainer or sneaker, but when I wear flats that I know don't lace up or have some sort of elastic strap that will keep them on, I will get a 6.5. Every once in a while though, I've come across a shoe that is a bit big for its size, so I will go down to a 6. I've never gotten a shoe bigger than a 7 (LOL, unless it was a stupid purchase). Thank you for your help! I'm itching to go to New York again soon so I can try on a few pairs to know what they are like. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Hmm...are the shoes usually bigger than whatever size they are said to be? I have really narrow feet and my heels usually slip out of shoes that are technically my size, so I usually size down. I'll wear a size 7 trainer or sneaker, but when I wear flats that I know don't lace up or have some sort of elastic strap that will keep them on, I will get a 6.5. Every once in a while though, I've come across a shoe that is a bit big for its size, so I will go down to a 6. I've never gotten a shoe bigger than a 7 (LOL, unless it was a stupid purchase). Thank you for your help! I'm itching to go to New York again soon so I can try on a few pairs to know what they are like.
> Thanks again!!


 
Almost all styles CLs shoes do run small. In my situation, I am true size 38.5, but when I buy CL shoes I ALWAYS buy them in a size 39. The CL 38.5 are too tight/small for me,but  the 39 fits me perfectly.  I hope this helps. You can also check the "Sizing" thread. There are EXCELLENT info on sizes of almost ALL styles CL shoes


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> Almost all styles CLs shoes do run small. In my situation, I am true size 38.5, but when I buy CL shoes I ALWAYS buy them in a size 39. The CL 38.5 are too tight/small for me,but  the 39 fits me perfectly.  I hope this helps. You can also check the "Sizing" thread. There are EXCELLENT info on sizes of almost ALL styles CL shoes



I see. Are almost all CLs narrow sized shoes? Or are they medium? I know shoes generally are made a certain width, you could say and some brands make more narrow shoes. Like those shoes that Lauren Cavallari wears that are clearly too narrow for her because her toes fall out. 

I looked there actually. Those never work for me because I have such narrow, small feet, so people say, "size up!" and I'm thinking, "I'll be wearing that size or sizing dooown!" Hahaha. I know for my Mallorca Mary Jane espadrilles, it says size up, but they were too lose, so I sized down.


----------



## JetSetGo!

There is actually a stickied CL Sizing thread, which can be very helpful.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *JetSetGo!*!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Carrie Underwood:


----------



## irishpandabear

She looks so tiny! ^^


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Elizabeth Hurley wearing nude Minini:


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh Liz Hurley looks awesome in those. Love her dress too! Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## karwood

I should NOT be inquiring about this, but what CL shoes is Carrie Underwood wearing?


----------



## Chins4

They look like Rolandes..................


----------



## MKWMDA

I think that Hayden looks so CUTE. She is just so cute it makes me ill. 

And very jealous. I will never be cute. I am much too tall to be cute.


----------



## hlfinn

what in god's name does elizabeth hurley have her son dressed in?


----------



## laureenthemean

hlfinn said:


> what in god's name does elizabeth hurley have her son dressed in?


LOL, I didn't even notice before!


----------



## Jahpson

daisyduke947 said:


> I think a 36 or a 6.5.
> 
> More Hayden:


 

Hayden's outfit is the complete package!! She looks really good


----------



## Jahpson

hlfinn said:


> what in god's name does elizabeth hurley have her son dressed in?


 

I was just about to ask the same question when I saw that photo. yikes!! lol


----------



## socalboo

hlfinn said:


> what in god's name does elizabeth hurley have her son dressed in?



 Poor kid probably gets beat-up on a daily basis wearing that outfit!


----------



## Chins4

Think she was on her way to a wedding so I'm hoping for the kids sake that he was a page boy


----------



## LavenderIce

I didn't want to say anything because he is a child, but he is often dressed as Little Lord Fauntleroy.


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## javaboo

Marisa Miller with Black Rolando:


----------



## irishpandabear

^^^she looks great in those Rolandos, they make her legs go for miles!


----------



## babypie

^^ Wow Jessica Simpson look-alike, I had to do a double take!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hlfinn said:


> what in god's name does elizabeth hurley have her son dressed in?



 holy crap, I just noticed that too!!! WTF?????


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> holy crap, I just noticed that too!!! WTF?????


He must be a page boy for a wedding! I DO HOPE SO!:s


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Nicole Richie:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Mischa Barton (what is she wearing?!)


----------



## JuneHawk

Is it just me or is Nicole Richie's heel sinking into the ground almost halfway?


----------



## javaboo

Mischa is wearing the Mad Marys


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> Mischa is wearing the Mad Marys


I think MPA was referring to her ugly dress.


----------



## hlfinn

LavenderIce said:


> I didn't want to say anything because he is a child, but he is often dressed as Little Lord Fauntleroy.


 

lmao! totally.

she's a SUPERMODEL she couldn't have told the bride "hey, i'd like my son in something a little more_ modern_"?  i mean she was the versace queen. gimme a break! lol. but i get it if he was a page boy....sort of....


----------



## archygirl

hlfinn said:


> what in god's name does elizabeth hurley have her son dressed in?



Eton suit. (looks like?) Must have been at a wedding?


----------



## madamelizaking

I know this has been posted... but she stepped in dog poop!!! lol


----------



## sara999

ugh! how awful for her CLs!!!

i always wonder wth mischa is wearing. it's kooky and strange and not entirely attractive


i could never pull off those cantetinas


----------



## gemruby41

Heidi




http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=64330dl021221071loic1.jpg


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.iheartthat.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06_2/kimkardashian2.jpg


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> Heidi


  I...CAN'T..STAND...HER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pureglamourr

kim kardashian


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oooh, I have those!


----------



## pureglamourr




----------



## po0hping

Kim Kardashian rocks the peeptoes.  
I like how Mischa wears the Mads all the time, but they don't look good together with that dress.


----------



## purplekicks

karwood said:


> I...CAN'T..STAND...HER!!!!!!!!!


 
Amen to that.


----------



## irishpandabear

Heidi can make anything look cheap, she is awful!


----------



## madamelizaking

Does miley's mom have cork africa slings??
http://omg.yahoo.com/mileys-crash-pad/photos/1987?nc#id=3


----------



## laureenthemean

^They look like cork/silver/hot pink Catenitas to me.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Katherine Heigl:


----------



## madamelizaking

Another picture of our FAVORITE (*GAG,CHOKE,DIE*) Person.


----------



## azhangie

madamelizaking said:


> Another picture of our FAVORITE (*GAG,CHOKE,DIE*) Person.


 

SERIOUSLY...why is her mouth ALWAYS open?!?! Its not attractive at all.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay, so I think I've established that I can't help but to be mean to "celebrities." I just can't help myself.



madamelizaking said:


>


I actually like Kate Hudson, but she seriously looks 50 in her pic, which would be fine if she was actually 50...




My Purse Addiction said:


> Mischa Barton (what is she wearing?!)


Sad prom queen



pureglamourr said:


> kim kardashian



I know some of you like KK, but to me, she is soooo trashy!!!!! She's got a killer bod, but wtf is she wearing??? The bag, the shoes, the top, all lovely, but together? With those shorts and god awful belt? Too tacky.


Okay, I'm done. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## JRed

LOL, JetSetGo!  You said everything I was thinking!


----------



## gemruby41

Lauren Conrad


----------



## irishpandabear

JetSetGo, ITA!  I cannot help but be mean to celebs as well, but I feel like they ask for it!  OT, but as you mentioned about Kate udson's overall look, I saw her in Boston for a film she was shooting and she really does look about 25-30 older than she really is, tragic.

Back on topic, I was looking at LC's shoes in Saks the other day and I actually think they look pretty damn sexy on her.  Now if I only had her shoes and Audrina's body! lol!


----------



## Daydrmer

Love those Sometimes!! Wish I could afford to have them in black too, but my beiges ones will have to do. I think I'm going to go hug them now.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Okay, so I think I've established that I can't help but to be mean to "celebrities." I just can't help myself.
> 
> 
> I actually like Kate Hudson, but she seriously looks 50 in her pic, which would be fine if she was actually 50...
> 
> 
> 
> Sad prom queen
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you like KK, but to me, she is soooo trashy!!!!! She's got a killer bod, but wtf is she wearing??? The bag, the shoes, the top, all lovely, but together? With those shorts and god awful belt? Too tacky.
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm done. Thanks for your patience.


Everyone loves to hate celebrities!  And, you're hilarious!  ITA with everything you said.  I think with KK, because of her body, it's harder to not look trashy, but sometimes she doesn't even try.  This outfit is one of those times.


----------



## madamelizaking

Are those White Rolando's and Black Vp or NP behind Lauren?


----------



## couturequeen

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Stinas

^^I love Dita!


----------



## socalboo

*JSG* - You are hilarious! Everything you said is so true! I thought the pics of Nicole's heel sinking and Mischa's poor dog poop shoe were funny too!

I don't know if these have been posted already, but I just love Mary-Louise Parker!


----------



## JuneHawk

socalboo said:


> *JSG* - You are hilarious! Everything you said is so true! I thought the pics of Nicole's heel sinking and Mischa's poor dog poop shoe were funny too!
> 
> I don't know if these have been posted already, but I just love Mary-Louise Parker!



That's A LOT of airbrushing!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hm...Hilary Duff needs some red Vibrams LOL!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAH SHE SURE DOES!!!!!

Did you notice the Tribal Spy under her chair!!!


----------



## danicky

LOL, she definately does.


----------



## madamelizaking

I know that she isn't wearing Cls but I think we can all agree she is one of our favorite Clers... But, what in the #$@$ is she wearing? I think her and David drank too much and had a little fun the night before and she woke up in his pants?


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

couturequeen said:


> Dita Von Teese


 
OMG - what shoe is that? Is that a Biba? Does anyone know? I HAVE TO HAVE IT! ARGH!


----------



## JetSetGo!

socalboo said:


> *JSG* - You are hilarious! Everything you said is so true! I thought the pics of Nicole's heel sinking and Mischa's poor dog poop shoe were funny too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if these have been posted already, but I just love Mary-Louise Parker!



I love MLP too. Though that photostyle implies otherwise, I can say for sure that she does not need any retouching. 
I've seen these photos un-retouched, and she is absolutely perfect. It's crazy. She is now my fair-skinned hero. I've always felt self-conscious about being so light, but she embraces it. I love it. 

BTW, she wears my CL size!!!! 41!


And I LOVE Dita. I will never have anything bad to say about her.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dita...my heart


----------



## karwood

My Purse Addiction said:


> Hm...Hilary Duff needs some red Vibrams LOL!


 
If I had a way to contact her, I would hook her up with Brian(not for a date, of couse! I know he is happily married to lovely Karen)


----------



## ledaatomica

ShoesInTheCity said:


> OMG - what shoe is that? Is that a Biba? Does anyone know? I HAVE TO HAVE IT! ARGH!


 

shoe style is the Binoeud from 2005-2006 season I believe. I am on the ebay hunt for these!


----------



## madamelizaking

Im going to mail some red sole vibrams to her fan mail LOL!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

Im surprised she even resoled them.. I would think she would just go buy new ones right away lol


----------



## daisyduke947

Those shoes on Dita are really, really hot! I looove the colour.


----------



## karwood

Selita Ebanks wearing Cantenitas


----------



## purplekicks

madamelizaking said:


>


 
Flat shoes?  I can't believe my eyes.

And can someone tell Lauren Conrad that leggings are O-V-E-R?  Maybe she has bad cellulite?


----------



## luxlover

Its been mentioned in several articles that Hiliary Duff is a fairly down to earth girl who's fairly smart & frugal with her money. So I'm not surprised she would resole her shoes. She works hard for her money....I mean she started working at an age when all of us were probably still just trying to survive middle school.


----------



## karwood

I know, I Know, but Little Miss 'I Want More Privacy" is wearing CL NP.


----------



## madamelizaking

Denise richards interview. She wears black patent NP, Bruges, and her blue/yellow architek  
http://television.aol.com/tv-celebr...richards?icid=100214839x1203798625x1200167976


----------



## laureenthemean

purplekicks said:


> Flat shoes?  I can't believe my eyes.
> 
> And can someone tell Lauren Conrad that leggings are O-V-E-R?  Maybe she has bad cellulite?


I think leggings can be cute, but hers are...shiny.  Ick.


----------



## madamelizaking

Coleen "Rooney" wore white satin Roloando's (?) for her wedding





Camel Patent Decollete's? Carried by new hubby wayne rooney





Cork africa slings by a wedding guest


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## madamelizaking

Uh, seriously...who twists their arm like that? What a show off..




karwood said:


> I know, I Know, but Little Miss 'I Want More Privacy" is wearing CL NP.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dita in Joli Noueds:


----------



## purplekicks

madamelizaking said:


> Uh, seriously...who twists their arm like that? What a show off..


 
I think she's shaking her watch; when I wear chunky bracelets or watches they ride up the arm sometimes and you have to shake them down.


----------



## madamelizaking

I thought that might be it but I can't stand her so any reason to bag on her..lol, wow, I have issues...:shame:



purplekicks said:


> I think she's shaking her watch; when I wear chunky bracelets or watches they ride up the arm sometimes and you have to shake them down.


----------



## purplekicks

madamelizaking said:


> I thought that might be it but I can't stand her so any reason to bag on her..lol, wow, I have issues...:shame:


 
It's not an _issue_, it's a national consensus.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ LOL. 

She totally looks like she's showing off her watch though, I have to agree there. But yup, I do the same thing sometimes, in which I shake it down if my bracelet or whatever gets caught up too high and gets uncomfortable. LOL. I don't even know who she is, but based on the pictures here, she seems to be a big showoff!


----------



## JRed

i love dita's cls!  the colour is beautiful.  

and who is that girl with the twisted arm?!??


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Not technically a celebrity, but come on, do we ever tire of seeing these?

Kim Plastinina (apparently a big designer in Russia who is launching her US line) wearing Glitters:


----------



## karwood

I saw Kim Plastininaon on Hollywood Access one day. She is only 15 years old


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> I saw Kim Plastininaon on Hollywood Access one day. She is only 15 years old



WHAAAAAAAT?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yeah she's a 10th grader! Craaazy.


----------



## madamelizaking

Uh, that's a pretty short skirt for a 10th grader. I'd kill my daughter, let alone steal her shoes :blink:


----------



## babypie

karwood said:


> I saw Kim Plastininaon on Hollywood Access one day. She is only 15 years old


 
 You're kidding! She looks about 25!  Wow, overworked perhaps?


----------



## betty*00

She does look young but I would have never guessed 15yrs old! Crazy. But who cares look at the Glitters!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

CORRECTION- It was on Access Hollywood. I just want to make sure this TV show is properly credited for their segment on Kim Plastinina . ITA, she looks quite mature for her age, but I also agree with Betty*00 that her Glitters are fabulous!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sarah Michelle Gellar in Marilou Zeppa:


----------



## LaDonna

i'm kind of new to cl, but i think jada is wearing some...don't know the name though.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ She's wearing the Very Noeuds.


----------



## LaDonna

^^thanks.  blue and yellow look so nice together.  i want some yellow cl's!


----------



## betty*00

Jada always looks so good. I can't wait to see her new movie "The Women".


----------



## irishpandabear

Loving the yellow, such a fun pop of color!


----------



## sara999

maybe it's just me but i think the very noeuds look way better on the shelf then on a person. the bow just flops up and i don't like it


----------



## MKWMDA

^^ Ditto. She looks a little silly IMO.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, I've never really been a fan of the Very Noeud because of the half bow.


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> maybe it's just me but i think the very noeuds look way better on the shelf then on a person. the bow just flops up and i don't like it


 
ITA- they are pretty to look at. The half-bow just seems to big and lopsided.


----------



## ledaatomica

I am starting to fall in love with the yellow CLs! I would much prefer it on a NP. Joli Noeud d'orsay though. I have plenty of fab outfit ideas for those. I think I am on a green kick also... ah too many choices not enough cash.


----------



## LavenderIce

I try to avoid posting these reality show wannabes, but this you must see.  Kristin Cavilleri finally got a new pair of CLs!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Is it just me or do her toes still look wonky on the left foot there? lol


----------



## sara999

but her toes still seem to be creeping over the edge! why can't she just get a nice pair of VPs?


----------



## babypie

Somebody needs to get her into a closed toe pair, like a Simple pump and then make her go away.


----------



## karwood

It is like she is wearing those toe separators(like the ones you wear when getting a pedicure) while she is wearing her CLs.


----------



## LavenderIce

Day of Our Lives actress Nadia Bjorlin:

















Molly Sims:


----------



## betty*00

KC's toe is still sticking out!!! When will she learn??


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> I try to avoid posting these reality show wannabes, but this you must see. Kristin Cavilleri finally got a new pair of CLs!


 Her toes are still all over the place.  Maybe her feet were just not made for this shoe.
BTW - Which ones are these?


----------



## LavenderIce

^ They're a new double platform style for fall.  I am not sure of the name.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I don't know the style name but I got a NM catalog in the mail yesterday that had these in it.


----------



## MKWMDA

Well I think that Msr. Louboutin should personally call her up and ask her himself to STOP WEARING HIS CREATIONS because I know that I personally will never buy a pair that I have seen on her. She makes them look awful. Her deformed feet make her shoes look bad, not that its the SHOES fault! STOP WEARING THEM!


----------



## gemruby41

Not sure if these are CL's or not, but the soles seem red.


----------



## daisyduke947

^I think those might be, but I don't know for sure. I saw shoes similar, but I've never seen that exact pair before. They are cute though!

I looove Molly Sims' dress with those nude pumps! Gorgeous!


----------



## madamelizaking

I think Kristin has no angle to her toes, they go straight across


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ I think KC maybe just has an extra toe???


----------



## shoecrazy

Stinas said:


> Her toes are still all over the place.  Maybe her feet were just not made for this shoe.
> BTW - Which ones are these?



Okay I got a copy of the BG lookbook - they're called the very croise, they have a 140 mm heel with double platform, come in black and nude satin, and retail for $775.


----------



## madamelizaking

Not only did Kathy hilton wear a pair, she got new ones too! lucky biatch. For some reason I  think her tights w/ heels make her look older. 
\


----------



## madamelizaking

As always w/Hermes


----------



## danicky

^^ I love her style.


----------



## karwood

danicky said:


> ^^ I love her style.


 
ITA-She looks classy and elegant in this outfit!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

ita-love VB!


----------



## luxlover

I love VB's style. Louboutin and Hermes...my all time favorites


----------



## luxlover

I love the pop color of the yellow...now I want a pair of yellow shoes myself...hahaha. *sigh* I want everything....hahahaa


----------



## daisyduke947

Victoria is always rockin' those Louboutins with her Hermes. Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## missjenny

madamelizaking said:


>




I NEED THESE! does anyone know where I can find them?


----------



## daisyduke947

*missjenny*, these are the slingback version:
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...sp?a=29&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&category=REG&


----------



## Roe

LavenderIce said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar in Marilou Zeppa:




ah i love these in a violet color. i'm contemplating on getting them. they aren't on sale yet with the other styles. fooo-eeee


----------



## peppers90

I agree; VB looks quite classy most of the time!


----------



## keya

VB looks great as always.


----------



## sara999

dita:


----------



## karwood

*missjenny-* they have them at the Nordstroms in Chicago on Michigan Ave..


----------



## LavenderIce

Anne Hathaway:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^The second picture is really cute.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Kate Walsh:


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL playing golf! That's the kind of person I am. I wear my heels when I'm taking the dog for a walk... Hahaha.


----------



## socalboo

^Golfers everywhere are just cringing! But nice Privatitas! And the dress is pretty cute too!

I love Anne Hathaway! That second pic is really cute, ita with *oo*!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Mike Myers in CLs:


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, Mike, you look so sexy!


----------



## karwood

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^The second picture is really cute.


What a pose!!! She looks spectacular!


----------



## 8seventeen19

daisyduke947 said:


> LOL playing golf! That's the kind of person I am. I wear my heels when I'm taking the dog for a walk... Hahaha.


 
HAHAHA *Daisy*!! My DH cringes when I clean the bathroom in mine!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

shoeaddictklw said:


> HAHAHA *Daisy*!! My DH cringes when I clean the bathroom in mine!!!



Ooh cleaning bathroom? I won't do that. Don't want to get the bleach or shower cleaner on my pretty shoes. I do have a habit of wearing cashmere when I'm cooking. I was making cookies recently and my mum said, "You do realize you're wearing a cashmere sweater, right? You're going to get it dirty." and I'm like, "Well, should I put on some pearls to go with it?"


----------



## keya

My Purse Addiction said:


> Mike Myers in CLs:



Did they swap shoes? Are they the same size?? :weird:


----------



## mrslaygo

missjenny said:


> I NEED THESE! does anyone know where I can find them?


try barneys in palazzo....


----------



## luxlover

hahahhaa Mike is hilarious


----------



## luxlover

Anne looks very cute in this picture. Its a very nice pose . Course I love the Louboutins too.


----------



## canismajor

Jennifer Connelly in Lady Gres


----------



## 8seventeen19

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh cleaning bathroom? I won't do that. Don't want to get the bleach or shower cleaner on my pretty shoes. I do have a habit of wearing cashmere when I'm cooking. I was making cookies recently and my mum said, "You do realize you're wearing a cashmere sweater, right? You're going to get it dirty." and I'm like, "Well, should I put on some pearls to go with it?"


 
HAHA! You're such a Charlotte!!! 

They're my patent decolletes.. they have that crappy black sole on the bottom that I need to get changed since I "educated" my cobbler about the soletech red soles and I guess I don't even think to take them off.


----------



## karwood

*She is wearing MY UHG!!!!!*



xnplo said:


> jennifer Connelly In Lady Gres


----------



## karwood

*jada pinkett smith*



​


----------



## karwood

Actress Debi Mazar


----------



## karwood

Not sure if these are CLs. I have never seen these style before.



http://www.theinsider.com/manage/favorites/add?type=Photo&id=976125


----------



## LaDonna

^ what style is that?  very cute.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think those are Versace


----------



## ally143

You can find those here. I think they are part of the new line

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=48I

First, I didn't like them, but after seeing them on, they're kind of growing on me!!


----------



## karwood

OK, these are Christian Louboutin for Roland Mouret:

http://sxyfashionqueen.blogspot.com/2008/06/celebrity-style-heidi-klum-roland.html



karwood said:


> Not sure if these are CLs. I have never seen these style before.


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> *jada pinkett smith*
> 
> 
> http://concreteloop.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/wo5.jpg​


----------



## madamelizaking

SORRY FOR THE BIG PIC!! but SILVER Glitter (paillete?) pigalle's!! Danielle Lloyd, ex-miss britain she was stripped of her title of Miss Great Britain 2006 after posing nude for _Playboy_, and for allegations that she had an affair with one of the judges (whom she is now engaged to)


----------



## madamelizaking

More of the unidentified Heels


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Charlize Theron (looks like she's going to walk right out of her shoes!)


----------



## daisyduke947

That dress on Charlize is SO cool! I hate that shoe though...it's hot, but how can anyone wear shoes that are too big?!


----------



## LavenderIce

Or her dress with a slit that high.  



My Purse Addiction said:


> Charlize Theron (looks like she's going to walk right out of her shoes!)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Seriously. How can she sit down with a slit like that?!


----------



## karwood

Charlize's CLs look a little to big for her feet. IMO


----------



## LaDonna

charlize is so pretty.  i actually like the dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera:


----------



## toiletduck

^^ Love the shoes but she wear SO MUCH MAKE UP!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren Conrad in her favorite VPs (she's getting her money's worth out of those!):


----------



## sara999

i don't like LC but i like seeing celebs wearing the same thing over and over again


----------



## pwecious_323

LC's CL looks like satin, no?


----------



## more_CHOOS

I would kill to have legs like Charlize Theron.

and Lo is wearing Brian Atwood?


----------



## Leefi

it's been a while since i've been here BUT i have pictures of Lauren Conrad with *new* Loubs! the minibout!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Anyone know who that dress is by that Audrina is wearing by chance???


----------



## Leefi

it was id'ed on the lauren conrad thread, although the dress isn't available in the multi color anymore, just blue or turquoise: http://www.shopharmonylane.com/store/search/brand/Sigal-A./


----------



## oo_let_me_see

As much as I love Christina, I have to admit...she looks a mess!!!

I think LC is a cutie.  LOVE her satin black VPs.


----------



## madamelizaking

Is LO (the girl behind LC) wearing brian atwood's?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Madame, it looks like it.  i purchased a pair awhile back but returned them because it was satin or something (like the No Drive), i purchsed because i thought it was leather but it wasn't...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Leefi said:


> it was id'ed on the lauren conrad thread, although the dress isn't available in the multi color anymore, just blue or turquoise: http://www.shopharmonylane.com/store/search/brand/Sigal-A./


 

OHHH Thank you thank you *Leefi*!!! That turquoise will look FAB with my pink silk noeuds!!!


----------



## Leefi

glad to be of help *shoeaddictklw*!  oh and the dress will look HOT with the noeuds!! post pictures once you get it!


----------



## JO2C

luxlover said:


> Anne looks very cute in this picture. Its a very nice pose . Course I love the Louboutins too.


Very lovely pic of anne~ love the shoes


----------



## Sammyjoe

LavenderIce said:


> I didn't want to say anything because he is a child, but he is often dressed as Little Lord Fauntleroy.


 
Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I have not a clue if this has been posted or not but it is priceless!!! Mischa Barton in her MM's in a 'smelly' situation...


----------



## madamelizaking

I agree. I love Christina as well but I think if she toned down on the makeup she would be so much more beautiful!




oo_let_me_see said:


> As much as I love Christina, I have to admit...she looks a mess!!!
> 
> I think LC is a cutie.  LOVE her satin black VPs.


----------



## karwood

It has been posted and I cringe everytime I see this pic.ush:


----------



## karwood

Those EB Rolandos deserve a better outfit, hairstyle and make-up


----------



## LaDonna

rihanna in *trottinette ankle boots*


----------



## madamelizaking

Mortimer something? I can't remember. Great fontante's though!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I love Tinsley's style


----------



## daisyduke947

Tinsley looks awesome!


----------



## natassha68

Stinas said:


> Her toes are still all over the place.  Maybe her feet were just not made for this shoe.
> BTW - Which ones are these?



Very Croise is the name


----------



## stephb1170

pureglamourr said:


> kim kardashian



WHAT SHOE IS THIS??? I  IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ It's the pony hair Very Prive.


----------



## karwood

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ It's the pony hair Very Prive.


 
Somebody recently posted a picture of these numero prive pony hair giraffe or cow prints. I think it was the cow, because I was amused  with bovine look


----------



## stephb1170

hmmm...is the pony hair VP old or current?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ It's an older style. I have it and I LOVE it!


----------



## mjvictamonte

karwood said:


> Somebody recently posted a picture of these numero prive pony hair giraffe or cow prints. I think it was the cow, because I was amused with bovine look


 

I am fairly sure the VPs that KK is wearing are the pony hair giraffe print. I sold mine about 6 months ago and have been kicking myself ever since, and waiting for a pair in my size to pop up on ebay. They were so stunning, but I was saving for my HG pair.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hayden Panettiere:


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, she got a hair cut! Looking great, Hayden. I love those shoes!


----------



## socalboo

I love HP! Her hair looks so cute! She has a nice style, love that whole look on her!


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## karwood

KK is rockin in those fontanetes and the cute little eyelet dress


----------



## daisyduke947

Nadine Coyle, of Girls Aloud:


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Nadine Coyle of Girls Aloud.


 
Where?


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Nadine Coyle of Girls Aloud.
> 
> [img=http://img109.***************/loc676/th_12047_girlsaloudmedia.comT08003803_122_676lo.jpg] [img=http://img197.***************/loc244/th_11781_girlsaloudmedia.comT08003811_122_244lo.jpg] [img=http://img247.***************/loc28/th_11679_girlsaloudmedia.comT08003804_122_28lo.jpg]


You have to post the actual pictures, not the links.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^The pics arent coming up for me either.^^


----------



## daisyduke947

Sorry, I was trying to edit it! I knew it wasn't working. The images are now up. For some reason, I kept copying the link, but it wasn't coming out.


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Sorry, I was trying to edit it! I knew it wasn't working. The images are now up. For some reason, I kept copying the link, but it wasn't coming out.


It means that the website isn't allowed on this site for some reason.


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> It means that the website isn't allowed on this site for some reason.



Ooh, okay. I had to upload them to ImageShack, so now they work. Thanks! I knew it wasn't working right. :wondering


----------



## LaDonna

that's the 2nd time today i've seen those super t's.  i want those shoes!  are they still available?  what other colors are available?  how much?


----------



## laureenthemean

LaDonna said:


> that's the 2nd time today i've seen those super t's.  i want those shoes!  are they still available?  what other colors are available?  how much?


They're no longer available in stores, as far as I know.  I know they came in blue and taupe.  The last time I saw them (a few months ago), they were on sale at saks.com for around $500.


----------



## 8seventeen19

They came in blue too... no idea about price. I think they went on sale @ Saks though.


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> They're no longer available in stores, as far as I know. I know they came in blue and taupe. The last time I saw them (a few months ago), they were on sale at saks.com for around $500.


 
I have seen them in blue and taupe and never really cared for them, BUT I am liking this color combo in the pics.


----------



## daisyduke947

LaDonna said:


> that's the 2nd time today i've seen those super t's.  i want those shoes!  are they still available?  what other colors are available?  how much?



LOL yeah, I saw a picture of them posted. I had the pictures since they were taken on May 31st, but I wasn't 100% positive they were Louboutins. They looked really familiar and I thought they were, but the other picture today confirmed it!


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway in "Get Smart" Premiere in Australia:


----------



## Leefi

ashley olsen wearing the sasha (?)

i just love these shoes!! it's an interesting wedge heel, because of the little cut out, which makes them more "special" than normal wedges. i usually don't like small heels, but this is a perfect design!! props to monsieur louboutin!


----------



## peppers90

Leefi said:


> ashley olsen wearing the sasha (?)
> 
> i just love these shoes!! it's an interesting wedge heel, because of the little cut out, which makes them more "special" than normal wedges. i usually don't like small heels, but this is a perfect design!! props to monsieur louboutin!




  Ohhh I like those too!  Have not seen them before..  Where can you buy those?


----------



## Leefi

i really don't know where you can buy them, i found the picture of them here: http://www.myprestigium.com/fashion...aussures-jour-talons/Louboutin-sacha-4613.htm
however, my french isn't to good so if anyone can deceiver if the website gives a hint as to where you can purchase them from that would be greeeat!


----------



## karwood

Leefi said:


> i really don't know where you can buy them, i found the picture of them here: http://www.myprestigium.com/fashion...aussures-jour-talons/Louboutin-sacha-4613.htm
> however, my french isn't to good so if anyone can deceiver if the website gives a hint as to where you can purchase them from that would be greeeat!


 
the site provides only two locations where to buy the shoes and that is in the CL boutiques in Paris. The address and phone number is provided


----------



## Leefi

karwood said:


> the site provides only two locations where to buy the shoes and that is in the CL boutiques in Paris. The address and phone number is provided




thanks!


----------



## peppers90

Thanks-I guess the style name is "Sacha".....


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are very interesting shoes! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## sara999

i don't know who this is but she is on the cover of this weeks media week magazine


----------



## annaspanna33

^^Amanda Holden


----------



## DamierAddict

Claire Bernard





Byrdie Bell





Zani Gugelmann





Stephanie LaCava, Amanda Keeley, and Meredith Darrow


----------



## DamierAddict

Socialite *Minnie Mortimer* has been a fixture on the front rows of Fashion Week since she was a teenager. It was only a brief matter of time until she started designing clothes herself, following in the footsteps of her sister-in-law, handbag and clothing designer *Tinsley Mortimer.*


----------



## DamierAddict

Tamara Beckwith opted to wear her Ralph Lauren Spring 2008 striped blazer, with black jeans and _Christian Louboutin_ heels.














(middle pic)


----------



## DamierAddict

pigalles?


----------



## karwood

*Damier- *Did you see the pics of Anne Hathaway in the yellow Rolandos in the same magazine ?  I was trying to post these pics , but you beat me to it.


----------



## DamierAddict

Charlize Theron showed off her little ankle tattoo with black velvet Loubs while wearing a stunning Balenciaga LBD.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

http://buzznet-00.vo.llnwd.net/media/jj1/2008/06/klum-*****/heidi-klum-*****-international-hotel-05.jpg


----------



## daisyduke947

sara999 said:


> i don't know who this is but she is on the cover of this weeks media week magazine



These Laponos are hot!


----------



## karwood

Those Black Cantenitas are getting alot of exposure this week.

L


----------



## 8seventeen19

Heidi looks H O T!!!


----------



## danicky

I love Heidi. I wonder how tall is she with the double platforms on....


----------



## ledaatomica

how about a pic of someone who in my opinion qualifies as a celeb more than some of the people here I know nothing about ... (haha I do feel like I live under a rock when I visit this thread)


----------



## madamelizaking

white declics.....unbelievably fabulous


----------



## madamelizaking

those decollete's...


ledaatomica said:


> how about a pic of someone who in my opinion qualifies as a celeb more than some of the people here I know nothing about ... (haha I do feel like I live under a rock when I visit this thread)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Woah, those blue paillette Decolletes are TDF! And my HG shoe is in that pic...nude patent VP with burgundy tip *sigh*.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Those are mine as well!


----------



## luxlover

this is such a great picture!


----------



## daisyduke947

luxlover said:


> this is such a great picture!



Ohmigod, LOVE IT!


----------



## laureenthemean

I want those blue Decollete Paillettes and the orange Catwoman!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Me too &#8211; on both counts!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Me too  on both counts!!!!


Hehe, separated at birth!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^omg *white  arkitect*!!!^^


----------



## karwood

Great pic of Mr. CL!


----------



## kanaij1

OMG, I so want those Catwoman T Bar's


----------



## luxlover

DamierAddict said:


>



OMG I LOVE LOVE this entire outfit & look!! I dont think I could ever pull it off, but it looks great on her(the one on the right).


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*leda*, that pic is the best so far
Wow Kelly Rowland looks awesome


----------



## Sammyjoe

Go Kelly Go!! I love her make up and the shoes of course!


----------



## madamelizaking

Grr. I'm trying to find  afull blown picture of just the heels but i can't. sorry for the size . Colleen is wearing a white christian louboutin "crystal-encrusted heel". Do you think it's a special order?


----------



## madamelizaking

hmm. it looks like her bridesmaid's wore gold vps?


----------



## karwood

Lovely wedding, but I still have no idea who they are?


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

The new -yet to be seen in print- _Burberry_ campaign girl, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley opted for a white lace dress, which she wore with her chocolate Louis Vuitton Limelight clutch and a pair of tan Christian Louboutin City Girl Platform Sandals.


----------



## lovely&amazing

I LOVE that so many celebs are wearing the City Girls!!! (For very good obvious reasons of course!)


----------



## karwood

lovely&amazing said:


> I LOVE that so many celebs are wearing the City Girls!!! (For very good obvious reasons of course!)


 
ITA


----------



## DamierAddict

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> Lovely wedding, but I still have no idea who they are?



LOL Rooney is a footballer in Europe. They live in England. Colleen is known as a WAG.


What shoes is Kim Kardashian wearing in the picture above? Are they just the regular Very Prives, with the 4 7/10 heel? I've been looking for the ones with the black tipped toe, that's why.


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> LOL Rooney is a footballer in Europe. They live in England. Colleen is known as a WAG.
> 
> 
> What shoes is Kim Kardashian wearing in the picture above? Are they just the regular Very Prives, with the 4 7/10 heel? I've been looking for the ones with the black tipped toe, that's why.


That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> That's what it looks like to me.



Okay, cool! Thanks! Do you know if the black toe version is still available? I've looked at all the different stores online, and then only seem to have the ones with the red tip.


----------



## laureenthemean

You should call the actual stores.  Their stock is different.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ah, okay. Thanks, darling!


----------



## natassha68

daisyduke947 said:


> Okay, cool! Thanks! Do you know if the black toe version is still available? I've looked at all the different stores online, and then only seem to have the ones with the red tip.



Net - a - Porter  has them


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooh, thank you! I'll look there.

Edit: Ahh, that's too bad, they don't have them. I'll have to go to a boutique then.


----------



## natassha68

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Ooh, thank you! I'll look there.
> 
> Edit: Ahh, that's too bad, they don't have them. I'll have to go to a boutique then.



looks like they are sold out in the US, but the UK net - a - porter still have them as of now  ... hope they have your size !http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31011


----------



## daisyduke947

Link doesn't work, but I don't want them anyway. All the CLs in the UK are a hundred or two hundred dollars more expensive. Thanks though!! I'll just call around to the boutiques.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> lol Rooney Is A Footballer In Europe. They Live In England. Colleen Is Known As A Wag.
> 
> 
> What Shoes Is Kim Kardashian Wearing In The Picture Above? Are They Just The Regular Very Prives, With The 4 7/10 Heel? I've Been Looking For The Ones With The Black Tipped Toe, That's Why.


 
Wag?


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> Wag?



Wives And Girlfriends


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Wives And Girlfriends


 
OOHHHHH! Learn somethng new today


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL! 

Like Victoria Beckham is a WAG. She made the term popular. It's for the wives and girlfriends of footballers, and then there are other similar terms for husbands or wives of other athletes, celebrities, royals, etc.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Like Victoria Beckham is a WAG. She made the term popular. It's for the wives and girlfriends of footballers, and then there are other similar terms for husbands or wives of other athletes, celebrities, royals, etc.


 
Like the show "Footballer's Wives'?


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> Like the show "Footballer's Wives'?



Um...I don't know that show, I know "Army Wives". 

But, yeah, I'm sure. But it's football (soccer), not American football. It's the real football where you actually use your feet.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Um...I don't know that show, I know "Army Wives".
> 
> But, yeah, I'm sure. But it's football (soccer), not American football. It's the real football where you actually use your feet.


 
It was British TV series,about women married to football(soccer) athletes. It had all the glitz, cat fights and dramas. It was entertaining.
Anyways, thanks for explaining to me what 'WAG' means.


----------



## archygirl

DamierAddict said:


>



She always looks like she does NOT know how to walk. ANNNDD has anyone told her those shoes do not match?


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> It was British TV series,about women married to football(soccer) athletes. It had all the glitz, cat fights and dramas. It was entertaining.
> Anyways, thanks for explaining to me what 'WAG' means.



LOL, sounds about right. Lots of glitz from their husbands and boyfriends, yes. Lots of drama! Some of them are real women with real careers. Like Cheryl Cole, she was in her band Girls Aloud before she met Ashley Cole. 

You're welcome!


----------



## ledaatomica

I want to say.. without being hated on....that in general I hate the content of this thread. I mostly GAG when I see the outifits paired with these beautiful shoes and feel sooo bad about posting my true feelings on a particular person... seems mean to me on my part.  Anyone else feel this way? or am I being too critical?

I guess a part of my just wants to see the shoes and not the WHOLE deal


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> I want to say.. without being hated on....that in general I hate the content of this thread. I mostly GAG when I see the outifits paired with these beautiful shoes and feel sooo bad about posting my true feelings on a particular person... seems mean to me on my part.  Anyone else feel this way? or am I being too critical?
> 
> I guess a part of my just wants to see the shoes and not the WHOLE deal


I know what you mean.  I come here to see if there are any cool shoes I haven't seen before, but other than that, I am not impressed, to put it lightly.


----------



## angelstacie04

karwood said:


> It was British TV series,about women married to football(soccer) athletes. It had all the glitz, cat fights and dramas. It was entertaining.
> Anyways, thanks for explaining to me what 'WAG' means.


 

I use to watch that!!!! lol It was pretty good.


----------



## madamelizaking

OOOH. what color are these decollete's??


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Wine, maybe?

I know what you mean, *leda*. What don't you like about the outfits? I personally come to see all the shoes I'd love to have. Haha. It's interesting to see how different people will wear the same shoe, too.


----------



## abcecas123

Not sure if posted before....


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Christian Aguilera:


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## laureenthemean

^OMG, what is she wearing??  It's like they took a mumu and added an elastic waist.


----------



## DamierAddict

laureenthemean said:


> ^omg, What Is She Wearing??  It's Like They Took A Mumu And Added An Elastic Waist.




Lol ! Ita!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Her grandmothers house coat!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Christina Aguilera because she's my girl and I'm dying to know what kind of tip/heels these VPs have:


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> More of Christina Aguilera because she's my girl and I'm dying to know what kind of tip/heels these VPs have:


I wonder if they're silver glitter?  I think I saw an ebay listing for black satin VPs with a black glitter tip.  Maybe it was greasepaint.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Laureen you are right. I listed those under the HTF section.


----------



## madamelizaking

They look crystal studded. if you look at page 153 you see the back heel has it too. I think this might be similar to what Colleen Mcloughlin wore to her wedding but in white satin?


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh, hm...I think I actually saw an ebay listing for these a few weeks ago.  The crystals didn't look very good close up, kind of like a DIY job.


----------



## betty*00

Ooh! Ooh! I hope someone can ID Christina's shoes because I want them too!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Anyone have Christina's #? Lol, the 5 degrees of seperation should work, darnit!!!


----------



## betty*00

madamelizaking said:


> Anyone have Christina's #? Lol, the 5 degrees of seperation should work, darnit!!!


----------



## natassha68

They look like black patent w/ pewter tip that saks had last summer/fall...cnat be 100% sure until we can see a sideview


----------



## LavenderIce

natassha68 said:


> They look like black patent w/ pewter tip that saks had last summer/fall...cnat be 100% sure until we can see a sideview


 
mytheresa.com had them last year too.  IIRC, Asha might have picked them up.


----------



## betty*00

ledaatomica said:


> how about a pic of someone who in my opinion qualifies as a celeb more than some of the people here I know nothing about ... (haha I do feel like I live under a rock when I visit this thread)


 
I love this pic of Mr. CL! He is so cute!! And the shoes are gorgeous too!!


----------



## javaboo

Maybe those are the ones with the lizard tips someone was mentioning before? They seem to have some specks in them (white, gray and black).


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> Maybe those are the ones with the lizard tips someone was mentioning before? They seem to have some specks in them (white, gray and black).


 
I thought that might be it too, but the ones with the lizard were suede.


----------



## madamelizaking

They defi look crystal studded(?) 


My Purse Addiction said:


> Christian Aguilera:


----------



## pureglamourr




----------



## keya

I love the Gwenissimas.


----------



## mjvictamonte

Here are some pictures of the heel of Christina's VPs...they definitely don't look like they have crystals. I would say they are lizard. You can see the little 'circles' the new lizard shoes have. 












Here are the links where you can zoom in:

http://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=christinaaguileracnn625mk1.jpg


http://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=christinaaguileracnn625lm7.jpg


----------



## daisyduke947

Christina's shoes definitely look more lizard than they do crystal. Thanks for the other pictures!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I NEED her VPs!!! Those are awesome!


----------



## betty*00

Even the security guy (if that is what he is?) in the first pic is checking out Christina's shoes, lol!!


----------



## betty*00

Okay upon further review...it just looks that way. I think his eyes are actually closed, oops!!


----------



## Kamilla850

The VPs that Christina Aguilera is wearing in the past few photos are black leather VPs with a ring lizard peep toe and heel, IIRC these are from about 2-3 years ago because I remember seeing them at Bergdorfs at that time.  I so wish that I bought these shoes.  They are just amazing.


----------



## betty*00

Kamilla850 said:


> The VPs that Christina Aguilera is wearing are from about 2-3 years ago



No *Kamilla* say it isn't so!! I so, so, SO want them!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I guess there's no chance of me getting them then


----------



## toiletduck

I'm in lust with Christina's Vp's!!


----------



## daisyduke947

My Purse Addiction said:


> I guess there's no chance of me getting them then



Patrol eBay!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## socalboo

ledaatomica said:


> I want to say.. without being hated on....that in general I hate the content of this thread. I mostly GAG when I see the outifits paired with these beautiful shoes and feel sooo bad about posting my true feelings on a particular person... seems mean to me on my part.  Anyone else feel this way? or am I being too critical?
> 
> I guess a part of my just wants to see the shoes and not the WHOLE deal



I love the shoes for the shoes, not who's wearing them. But I still enjoy this thread! I like everyone's comments, lol!


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> I want to say.. without being hated on....that in general I hate the content of this thread. I mostly GAG when I see the outifits paired with these beautiful shoes and feel sooo bad about posting my true feelings on a particular person... seems mean to me on my part. Anyone else feel this way? or am I being too critical?
> 
> I guess a part of my just wants to see the shoes and not the WHOLE deal


 
My problem is not necessarily the person or what they're wearing CLs with, I just don't particularly care for the celebutants posted here from the society pages.  I am not excited by seeing people I never heard of.  Don't get me wrong I'm always excited to see the shoes, but part of the whole adoration of celebrities is that they're well known for music or acting.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ugh, I'm sorry but that dress Kim Kardashian is wearing is not flattering at all.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> My problem is not necessarily the person or what they're wearing CLs with, I just don't particularly care for the celebutants posted here from the society pages.  I am not excited by seeing people I never heard of.  Don't get me wrong I'm always excited to see the shoes, but part of the whole adoration of celebrities is that they're well known for music or acting.


Yeah, I agree!  At least half the time, I have no clue who these people are.  I don't watch _Laguna Beach_, or whatever the heck that Heidi girl is from, or Lauren, or whatever their names are.  I don't admire people for marrying famous people, or simply for being rich and scandalous.  Although, I have to admit, watching _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ is a guilty pleasure of mine.  And, I love when pictures of Mariah Carey are on here.  I have a serious girl crush on her.


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL I don't know the majority of these people, unless they are an actor or a singer! But even people like Gwyneth Paltrow, never seen a movie of hers, so can't comment.


----------



## socalboo

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry but that dress Kim Kardashian is wearing is not flattering at all.




 Bad angle!


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> Bad angle!


Well, that and all the extra junk in the trunk.


----------



## socalboo

^*laureen*, you crack me up! This is why I like this thread, it makes me laugh. Is that terrible?!


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> ^*laureen*, you crack me up! This is why I like this thread, it makes me laugh. Is that terrible?!


Haha, I'm sure that's at least part of the reason why people come to this thread.  I wasn't even trying to be mean or anything, but come on, there are some things that are just undeniable, and not ignorable.


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Well, that and all the extra junk in the trunk.


----------



## betty*00

I'm glad it's not just me then. I would look at some of these so called famous celebutants and wonder, who the heck are you? Or why are you famous? But then I'd move on to what style of shoe they were wearing...which is way more important to me kwim?


----------



## socalboo

ita *laureen*! I know you know weren't trying to be mean, it's just funny because it's true!

look at the little shock face *daisy* posted! I don't know why, but I love that smiley! It makes me laugh.


----------



## laureenthemean

betty*00 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me then. I would look at some of these so called famous celebutants and wonder, who the heck are you? Or why are you famous? But then I'd move on to what style of shoe they were wearing...which is way more important to me kwim?


Yup, the shoes are what really keep me coming to this thread.  Sometimes I see someone wearing something I didn't even know existed.


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL it does look pretty funny, *socalboo*! I love that face. 

I move on from "Who the hell are you?!" to "Why the hell are those shoes not in my closet?!" very quickly.


----------



## socalboo

^ha! me too!


----------



## luxlover

I like the Olsen twins (I think shes' Mary Kate?) Rolando. Makes me want a pair now.


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> I like the Olsen twins (I think shes' Mary Kate?) Rolando. Makes me want a pair now.


Are you talking about the black kid leather ones?  They're Gwenissimas.


----------



## luxlover

abcecas123 said:


> Not sure if posted before....



I love SJP's black/red dress! Does anyone know who the designer is?


----------



## xboobielicousx

^ita! i love her dress esp paired with the glitters! so glam!


----------



## natassha68

I agree, they do look like the roccia lizard heel/ toe combo, maybe a specail order for her.... lovely !





mjvictamonte said:


> Here are some pictures of the heel of Christina's VPs...they definitely don't look like they have crystals. I would say they are lizard. You can see the little 'circles' the new lizard shoes have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the links where you can zoom in:
> 
> http://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=christinaaguileracnn625mk1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=christinaaguileracnn625lm7.jpg


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Rihanna:


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Very cool shoes.


----------



## danicky

I really love SJP's dress. Anyone knows who makes it???


----------



## 8seventeen19

Danicky, I've been trying to find out for awhile. Just posted it in another thread on here.. I'll let you know if I find out anything.


----------



## danicky

shoeaddictklw said:


> Danicky, I've been trying to find out for awhile. Just posted it in another thread on here.. I'll let you know if I find out anything.


 
OK, thanx.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Actress from Ugly Betty (story + pictures from People.com)
*Stars Turn Out for Charity &#8212; And Shoes!*


*





 Branch/McMullan/Sipa* 
As Becki Newton stepped inside the Christian Louboutin boutique in Beverly Hills on Tuesday night, the wide-eyed _Ugly Betty_ star told PEOPLE, &#8220;[This store is] very dangerous!&#8221; Felicity Huffman would know. Within a half hour, the _Desperate Housewives_ actress had already bought two pairs of the pricey red-soled shoes at the party, where guests also purchased products from French skincare line Darphin to benefit P.S. Arts. &#8220;I got a pair of boots that I&#8217;ve been eyeing for a year and a half that I almost bought for my birthday, but I was like, &#8216;I can&#8217;t buy Christian Louboutin shoes, I can&#8217;t!&#8217; And so I went in and I got them, which is very exciting,&#8221; said a giddy Huffman, who picked out a pair of &#8220;Wizard of Oz sparkly shoes&#8221; too. Does her hubby William Macy support her shoe habit? &#8220;Yes, I do!&#8221; assured Macy. Meanwhile, Newton, who drooled over the ankle boots, snagged a pair of platform sandals instead. Other guests included Steven Cojocaru and stylists Elizabeth Stewart and George Kotsiopoulos. _&#8211; Jenny Sundel_


----------



## Kamilla850

^^What a lovely event.  I am always so happy to hear other people say that Louboutins are dangerous, I guess it's because I don't feel so bad about my own habit...err I mean shopping expeditions.


----------



## DamierAddict

mary kate


----------



## betty*00

I don't understand why Felicity Huffman was complaining about buying CLs! I don't think she is short on cash if you kwim???


----------



## betty*00

Maybe *leda* is rubbing off on me...I'm not empressed with some of these so called celebs anymore


----------



## daisyduke947

I don't think she was referring to the fact she doesn't have enough money for them. The only one who said they were pricey was the writer. I think she was just referring to the fact they were dangerous shoes. Everything about them is dangerous; heel height, style, price tag, etc.


----------



## madamelizaking

She may be nuts but apparently she has a great stylist  I think i've seen her in cl's before..


----------



## madamelizaking

hmm... I guess it's trashy woman louboutin day...Sorry for the huge pic, i couldn't find a smaller one
is it just me or do they look small on her? Just like her dress...


----------



## luxlover

madamelizaking said:


> She may be nuts but apparently she has a great stylist  I think i've seen her in cl's before..



Yes, she does wear CL's often. Though she only seems to have a good shoe stylist imo...


----------



## daisyduke947

Ice-T and Coco! I loooove Ice-T. He's great on SVU. Coco's shoes don't look too small, but her toes look really scrunched. The rest of her foot looks okay.


----------



## danicky

^^^ I think she has wide feet. They look really tight.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren Conrad in Minibouts:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lo in Minibouts as well:


----------



## DamierAddict

Guys .. No Way !!!

She Got New Loubies!


----------



## LavenderIce

^At least they hide her gnarly toes this time.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

DamierAddict said:


> Guys .. No Way !!!
> 
> She Got New Loubies!


 
Hallelujah!


----------



## MKWMDA

My Purse Addiction said:


> Lauren Conrad in Minibouts:



 LOVE this dress!!! And her Minibouts look great with it!

But OMG Lo looks BUSTED in that shot.  Not attractive at ALL.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cameron Diaz in the fierce Rodarte shoes:


----------



## xboobielicousx

the more i see the minibouts , esp in that taupe color, the more i like them! i wish i had gotten them now when they were on sale at NAP...i read somewhere that Lo borrows Lauren's CLs all the time lol

wow those rodarte's look HIGH


----------



## keya

I'm envious of Cameron Diaz for having (or at least getting to wear for that shoot) a pair of the Rodarte shoes. I would DEF. wear them to a show or five if I had them (and they didn't kill my feet )


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> LOVE this dress!!! And her Minibouts look great with it!
> 
> But OMG Lo looks BUSTED in that shot.  Not attractive at ALL.


 
Love LC dress too!

I was thinking the same about Lo. I was assuming either the dress was just unflattering on her or she has gained a few lbs..


----------



## letsgoshopping

Mama Kardashian (Jenner) wearing Privatitas:


----------



## babypie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry but that dress Kim Kardashian is wearing is not flattering at all.


 
The three of them look like they're wearing nightgowns.  They annoy me, as do most of these faux-celebs


----------



## mjvictamonte

I like the Cheetah Girl's dress. She looks the best out of all fo them.


----------



## ledaatomica

LavenderIce said:


> Cameron Diaz in the fierce Rodarte shoes:


 
wow .. just wow on the shoes! I dont think I can afford them but boy would I love to try them on!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm the biggest hater of celubutantes, but here's Paris & Nicky Hilton in CLs:


----------



## toiletduck

I know it sounds really mean but I'm always shocked by how big Paris' feet are and the white Simples aren't helping!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I was thinking the same thing!!! Her feet look huge, especially in that first picture!


----------



## JuneHawk

OMG, what the hell is Paris wearing???  I know this is mean but they both inherited the ugly gene.


----------



## babypie

Eww


----------



## bambolina

Paris looks like she's wearing a baby doll!

And I don't wanna sound mean either, but I hate that leg pose she always does, with her feet crossed all the time.


----------



## madamelizaking

for while there I thought paris had no idea what Louboutin was. if i were her I'd own every pair. good thing she doesn't, I'd dislike her even more


----------



## Stinas

Im sorry but paris had the BIGGEST feet EVER!


----------



## e_pinpin

^^ I read somewhere in other posts that Paris wears a size 42!!! OMG!!


----------



## JuneHawk

How tall is she?


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> How tall is she?


 
Seriously,I am not a fan of hers , I just "Googled" for the answer: 5' 7½"


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow, I always thought she was pushing 6 feet!


----------



## smurfet

The owner of Progressives (shoe repair in Beverly Hills) showed me Nikki Hilton's Pigalle and they were so large they look like trannie shoes!


----------



## missD

she's 5'8 i believe.


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Seriously,I am not a fan of hers , I just "Googled" for the answer: 5' 7½"



That is how tall I am, but I don't wear a size 11! I have feet that are 8.5 in regular shoes, 38.5 or 39 in CLs. Her feet, Paris that is, are HUGE and bony...ewww.


----------



## luxlover

hahaha well actually I read in one of Paris's past interviews that the thing she hates most about herself is her feet. Even she realizes that they are super big...


----------



## madamelizaking

You make me feel like i have huge feet  I'm 5'3" and wear 38-39 in cls  lol 


archygirl said:


> That is how tall I am, but I don't wear a size 11! I have feet that are 8.5 in regular shoes, 38.5 or 39 in CLs. Her feet, Paris that is, are HUGE and bony...ewww.


----------



## madamelizaking

Wow... a couple of things...

Nicky Hilton- Eat Something
Paris- Dark colors tend to shrink things, get a clue
Benji Madden- Don't let your g/f wear tall heels, you look like a midget...

and that is my pregnant hormonal rant for the day  Thank you and have a great night.



LavenderIce said:


> I'm the biggest hater of celubutantes, but here's Paris & Nicky Hilton in CLs:


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I realize I am few pages behind but here are my thoughts.....

I like LC....dont know why...just do...and now I am really liking the darn minibouts. argh. 

Lo must be thrilled she and LC have the same size feet. I'd give anything to have my BF be someone who loved CL's and was my size.

Kristin Cavallari - thank the lord she finally got new CL's. I think we were all sick of seeing those old worn out CL's she's been wearing forever! She's got great legs and I never noticed (until today) cause I've been focused on her unattractive feet! 

Paris & Nicky - OMG....for not very tall and fairly thin girls their feet are big and the bright white is NOT flattering. *Smurfet* said they looked like tranny shoes.  Couldnt agree more! 

Thanks for letting me bag on everyone. I spent all day with boys DH and 2 DS's....need my girlie fix!


----------



## sara999

wow their feet are HUGE!


----------



## DamierAddict

dita von teese


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, I want Dita's whole outfit. That dress is SO cool! And the shooooooes!!!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Danielle Lloyd, a Gladiator 
 the leather pigalle's!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Meryl Streep--my idea of a celebrity, incredibly talented and hugely successful.  A class act.  Did not need a sex tape or a reality show for her fame.  Not in the society pages.  Here she is at the premiere of "Mamma Mia."











Lindsay Lohan--now I know why leda hates seeing the outfits here.


----------



## morfoula

UGHH! this is when I fell in love with the yellow declics...
i saw her wearing them at the project runway finale. how beautiful


----------



## morfoula

i hope these two share shoes!!! lol


----------



## morfoula

LOVE HIM


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, that's what the Sing Sings look like on! They are so cool!


----------



## *Lo

That pic of CL is HOT!


----------



## pureglamourr




----------



## lovely&amazing

morfoula said:


> LOVE HIM


 

Is he, or isn't he...because this picture is HOT!!


----------



## couturequeen

Amy Winehouse wearing Louboutins in a very casual way.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^OMG, she's a disaster.  But her shoes are nice.


----------



## sara999

are those silver ernestas?


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> are those silver ernestas?


 
They look like it, but with a straight heel.  I only remember seeing them with the shorter, curved heel.


----------



## laureenthemean

morfoula said:


> UGHH! this is when I fell in love with the yellow declics...
> i saw her wearing them at the project runway finale. how beautiful


Yay, I've never seen them on a celeb before, and I love Heidi Klum!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yes, those are Ernestas


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Amy Winehouse is an utter disaster. Honestly, I don't know anyone else who could make CLs look kind of trashy. :s


----------



## bambolina

She's got an amazing shoe stylist, at least. 
But who the heck is her hair stylist?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

JetSetGo! said:


> What's with all these toes hanging way over the front? Eek!
> 
> I keep telling myself I am going to be nicer, but this thread brings out the worst in me!


 
I have long toes too but I swear this is not happening to me. This looks terrible imho, not to mention uncomfortable!


----------



## karwood

morfoula said:


> LOVE HIM


 

What a sexy pic of Mr. CL!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Wow, she even wears her diapers out...



couturequeen said:


> Amy Winehouse wearing Louboutins in a very casual way.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Meryl Streep--my idea of a celebrity, incredibly talented and hugely successful. A class act. Did not need a sex tape or a reality show for her fame. Not in the society pages. Here she is at the premiere of "Mamma Mia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> *FINALLY!!!* A pic of a celebrity with *REAL *talent!!! I was getting sick of seeing pics of these a lima bean for a brain, useless, reality show celebnotoriety!!!
> 
> BTW- She is very nice in person. Had her on one of my flights. She travels under an alias name, but seriously how can anybody possibly not recognize her?


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW that is a _really_ sexy picture! The way he is touching her leg... wow..


----------



## toiletduck

That picture of Monsieur Louboutins...


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meryl Streep--my idea of a celebrity, incredibly talented and hugely successful. A class act. Did not need a sex tape or a reality show for her fame. Not in the society pages. Here she is at the premiere of "Mamma Mia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> *FINALLY!!!* A pic of a celebrity with *REAL *talent!!! I was getting sick of seeing pics of these a lima bean for a brain, useless, reality show celebnotoriety!!!
> 
> BTW- She is very nice in person. Had her on one of my flights. She travels under an alias name, but seriously how can anybody possibly not recognize her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you you and I share the same distaste for the wannabes.  I am also glad to hear that she is nice in person.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karenada

Cheryl cole, british singer in the girl group Girls Aloud. courtesy of the WAG thread in the celebrity section


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW that orange is TDF!!! Not many people know of her in the states but I love her!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kitty- do you know if those are an exotic skin or calf?


----------



## redlittlewing

^ they look like they're croc *squints*


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's what I am thinking.. def. a SO and SOOO worth the 30% mark up!


----------



## daisyduke947

I was about to post the picture of Cheryl! I just saw that image and was checking to make sure it was a Louboutin.


----------



## daisyduke947

Here's a picture of her in the blue croc:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gosh, she is TEENY!!! I love her though, she is so gorgeous! I think I need to add Croc Rolandos on my HG list!!


----------



## laureenthemean

I've seen the blue croc Rolando on ebay.  The retail is a few thousand dollars, I think, as are the other croc Loubs.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Um.. yes those will go on my "wish" list...


----------



## rdgldy

Beautiful!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Kristin Cavallari looking summery.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Those actually look good on her!


----------



## annaspanna33

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ Those actually look good on her!




Maybe because the side bits cover up her freaky toes? lol.


----------



## daisyduke947

I'm not sure her toes are freaky, cause I don't quite know what they look like, but the other shoes were obviously too narrow for her. They don't suit her feet. But these do much more. It's nice that she wanted to wear her shoes anyway and obviously thought they were comfy, but they looked really bad on her.


----------



## toiletduck

omg...Cheryl Cole's croc Rolandos are KILLING ME!!!  *sigh*


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

DamierAddict said:


> dita von teese


 
Does ANYONE know the name of this style? I saw a picture of kelly ripa wearing the same but in a silver-y color and they looked  GORGEOUS


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Sorry I dont know how to pull over the pic - but it's on page 161.......


----------



## Kimbers




----------



## LavenderIce

I never heard of Cheryl Cole until she was mentioned here.  She seems like a Victoria Beckham v. 2.0  I mean Posh Jr.  j/k I found these on another MB, sorry if they've already been posted in the WAG thread, just wanted to add them.


----------



## betty*00

*Lav*, I've never heard of this Cheryl Cole woman either but she is really pretty. Oh and great taste in shoes of course!


----------



## betty*00

Okay I have to say it...I cannot believe that Kristin Cavallari actually has not one but two other pairs of CLs that finally suit her feet!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL I've been staring at all those Cheryl pics too. I LOOOVE CHERYL!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Cheryl Cole is gorgeous!  Love both her outfits with her CLs.


----------



## sara999

cheryl cole looks lovely


----------



## 8seventeen19

Cheryl is so gorgeous but my DH would KILL me if I got that skinny!


----------



## Kimbers




----------



## madamelizaking

I  cheryl. She's so cute! Her husband on the other hand is a !@#$! to me and a typical pro sport player.


----------



## LavenderIce

betty*00 said:


> *Lav*, I've never heard of this Cheryl Cole woman either but she is really pretty. Oh and great taste in shoes of course!


 
Yeah, she is very pretty with great taste in shoes!  When I saw the title of threads in other MBs, I thought it was Keisha Cole, the R&B singer.


----------



## madamelizaking

Not  a celebrity in the US but a tv presenter in the UK Trinny is her name? I just thought the picture is funny...


----------



## madamelizaking

Our favorite person of all time. Yet again w/hermes. I think she uses bagborroworsteal.com because she always uses the same bag continuously and they uses another one. I dunno, just a hunch.


----------



## 8seventeen19

EH Heidi! That's a _VERY_ good theory on the bagborroworsteal!!!


----------



## luxlover

^^ yes i think so too. Cause if she couldnt even afford a real diamond, how is she affording Hermes??


----------



## JuneHawk

According to them, they are millionaires.  How can they not afford a diamond or Hermes?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Key words... "according to them". "According to me" I am a billionaire. haha. I wish cause I'd sooo be at the Madison CL right now!


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^OMG, she's a disaster. But her shoes are nice.


 ITA!!! That hair....YUK!!


----------



## DamierAddict

The forever stylish Dita von Teese wore a fire engine red pleated plunge-neck Malandrino Spring 2008 dress, with matching belt, clutch, shoes and lips.

I wonder how the matchy police feel about this?

*"Mamma Mia!" Premiere,  London*


----------



## daisyduke947

I love how Meryl Streep is so opposite. It makes the outfit so awesome. Her dress is red with a touch of black patent with the belt, but her shoes are black, with a touch of red.


----------



## cjy

I love Meryl! I can't wait to see the move, as I have seen the play 2 times! She is wearing my shoes!!! They look great on her!! She is fabulous in every way. I loved her in The Devil Wears Prada! What attitude!!


----------



## sunny2

madamelizaking said:


> Not a celebrity in the US but a tv presenter in the UK Trinny is her name? I just thought the picture is funny...


 
These look like Lanvin

Here are Lauren Conrad wearing the same shoes


----------



## daisyduke947

The UK woman getting into the car, those are definitely CL. Very Prive. You can see the logo at the bottom of the shoe. LOL I love that picture. Her Chanel bag looks awesome too!


----------



## sunny2

daisyduke947 said:


> The UK woman getting into the car, those are definitely CL. Very Prive. You can see the logo at the bottom of the shoe. LOL I love that picture. Her Chanel bag looks awesome too!


 

Nope, definitely not CLs. Unless Christian Louboutin changed the red soles to brown and made a chunkier version of the Very Prive with a smaller cut in the peep toe area


----------



## LavenderIce

Boy sunny2 you're good.  Always comin' correct as they say in hip hop.


----------



## madamelizaking

Hmm. they looked like VPs in the pictures I saw. NOT COOL LANVIN!


----------



## daisyduke947

Damn, that's deceiving. You can't even see the heel and suddenly they aren't Louboutin?!



Tricia Helfer, her Cylon, and her Louboutins:


 


Another picture with Katee!


----------



## purplekicks

madamelizaking said:


>


 
And to think Spencer made a comment about Mary Kate Olsen's style in response to her remark about his temper?  He dresses like an eight year old boy.


----------



## sara999

OH NO! i LOVE tricia and katee but tricia is look rough!! (. i love bsg!


----------



## betty*00

*sunny2*, good job! I was going to say that the sole was the wrong color. They definitely didn't look right.


----------



## 8seventeen19

purplekicks said:


> And to think Spencer made a comment about Mary Kate Olsen's style in response to her remark about his temper? He dresses like an eight year old boy.


HAHA I just spat my water out!!!
AND ITA!!! (So would the DH, he abhors Spencer, yes he watches the Hills with me, I have him trained)


----------



## madamelizaking

Its amazing for a stupid little boy named spencer who has just what seems like a chunk of change compared to the Olsen Twins to say she was doing a "PR" stunt with his name. Are you kidding me? SHE OWNS YOU SPENSER!!! She could buy you with some hair grease..


----------



## DamierAddict

kim k


----------



## ledaatomica

ShoesInTheCity said:


> Does ANYONE know the name of this style? I saw a picture of kelly ripa wearing the same but in a silver-y color and they looked  GORGEOUS


 

if you mean the red ones on page 160 those are call "Pin up". Style is quite old from at least 2003/2004. Technically clichys with a bow


----------



## JuneHawk

madamelizaking said:


> Its amazing for a stupid little boy named spencer who has just what seems like a chunk of change compared to the Olsen Twins to say she was doing a "PR" stunt with his name. Are you kidding me? SHE OWNS YOU SPENSER!!! She could buy you with some hair grease..





I'm not a fan of the Olsen twins but that Spencer guy and his dumb girlfriend annoy the hell out of me.  Who the hell do they think they are??? They are reality tv nobodies!  They are "celebrity" zygotes compared to the Olsen twins.  OK, off the soap box now.

June


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## betty*00

LC's legs look so good in those CLs


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

ledaatomica said:


> if you mean the red ones on page 160 those are call "Pin up". Style is quite old from at least 2003/2004. Technically clichys with a bow


 
Thanks *Leda!!  *Those shoes are so lovely! Damn them for being an old style! ARGH!


----------



## DamierAddict

more views of lc:


----------



## DamierAddict

and a cellulite view =\ :


----------



## sara999

wow i never wear short shorts because of my cottage cheese legs! so...good for her for not caring


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LC looks gorgeous.


----------



## DamierAddict

kim k


----------



## betty*00

What a _lame _shirt!! As if she doesn't want to be photographed. Ugh! Some of these celebs are starting to get to me now.  Sorry not impressed!


----------



## betty*00

Okay outburst aside...lol...I really like LC's shorts. They're super cute!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I just had to... I know its been posted..it just makes me feel good about myself, I don't know why lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah definitely does not look flattering!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^That picture makes me gaggy.


----------



## pureglamourr

LavenderIce said:


> I never heard of Cheryl Cole until she was mentioned here.  She seems like a Victoria Beckham v. 2.0  I mean Posh Jr.  j/k I found these on another MB, sorry if they've already been posted in the WAG thread, just wanted to add them.



never heard of her but she's gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

^^ She's gorgeous!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LavenderIce said:


>


 
WOW!!! I recall telling shoedarling about those at NM Last Call. They were 139...I liked em but didn't love em.


----------



## karwood

LC shopping for CLs at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills :


----------



## babypie

Meryl Streep looks stunning! (I  her)


----------



## sara999

no fair i LOVE the sirenes....SOOOOO out of my budget!


----------



## letsgoshopping

The one we all love to hate:


----------



## bambolina

letsgoshopping said:


> The one we all love to hate:


 I probably live under a rock, but who are these people? :shame:


----------



## JetSetGo!

LavenderIce said:


> Cameron Diaz in the fierce Rodarte shoes:



She looks so hot.

Amy Winehouse has got a face for radio... why do people bother taking pix of her. It's depressing.


----------



## daisyduke947

letsgoshopping said:


> The one we all love to hate:



Don't know her at all, but I love the Missoni top with the orange jeans.


----------



## heat97

madamelizaking said:


>


 

LC loves her Satin VP's, she wears them everywhere!  i love that!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah she definitely got her moneys worth out of those!


----------



## JuneHawk

Whoever that guy is.....he's cute!


----------



## morfoula

*junehawk* i agree!! sexy!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Verrrrry nice! Who is he?! Maybe we will see him in the next season of The Hills


----------



## frozendiva

I don't know who most of these people are either.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad:


----------



## karwood

letsgoshopping said:


> Verrrrry nice! Who is he?! Maybe we will see him in the next season of The Hills


 
Are you ladies talking about Spencer? The guy with Heidi in the pic holding hands and toting shopping bags? If yes, he is an A$#$!! Really he is not a nice guy at all.  On the reality show "The Hills" he is a total jerk and a big-time slacker.


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ No no no! Not Spencer  I hate him on The Hills! I think everyone was talking about the guy in this picture (at least I was)

_



_


----------



## karwood

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ No no no! Not Spencer  I hate him on The Hills! I think everyone was talking about the guy in this picture (at least I was)


 

Whew! I am relieved!!


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove the shoes Lauren Conrad is trying on. They look good on her. Hope she got them!


----------



## Stinas

DamierAddict said:


> and a cellulite view =\ :





sara999 said:


> wow i never wear short shorts because of my cottage cheese legs! so...good for her for not caring




TOTALLY agree!!  We are not all perfect!  My legs are like that too.  I wish I had the balls to wear that.  She looks great IMO.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Here, here! Power to the jelly!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

daisyduke947 said:


> I looove the shoes Lauren Conrad is trying on. They look good on her. Hope she got them!


 
I agree! I didn't like them when I saw them online but they look great on her!


----------



## angora

sorry if this has been posted, I had a look and it doesn't seem to have been...Kylie Minogue:
http://img156.***************/img.php?image=59916_Kylie_Minogue_Hamburg_06072008_09_122_1126lo.jpg
weird...the photo won't let me paste directly??


----------



## JuneHawk

angora said:


> sorry if this has been posted, I had a look and it doesn't seem to have been...Kylie Minogue:
> http://img156.***************/img.php?image=59916_Kylie_Minogue_Hamburg_06072008_09_122_1126lo.jpg
> weird...the photo won't let me paste directly??



The link doesn't work either.


----------



## karwood

angora said:


> sorry if this has been posted, I had a look and it doesn't seem to have been...Kylie Minogue:
> http://img156.***************/img.php?image=59916_Kylie_Minogue_Hamburg_06072008_09_122_1126lo.jpg
> weird...the photo won't let me paste directly??


 
It is not coming up for me Will look for you


----------



## karwood

angora said:


> sorry if this has been posted, I had a look and it doesn't seem to have been...Kylie Minogue:
> http://img156.***************/img.php?image=59916_Kylie_Minogue_Hamburg_06072008_09_122_1126lo.jpg
> weird...the photo won't let me paste directly??


 

THIS ONE WORKS!

http://splashnewsonline.celebuzz.com/2008/06/kylies-rainbow-brite-this-week.html


----------



## shoecrazy

LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad:



Wow, for some reason the nuit d'ete doesn't really do it for me in black or blue (the only colors I've seen online) but I'm loving it in brown! They look lovely on her.

(Lauren, Heidi, and Spencer are all people I've only heard about here or read about in People or US Weekly - I don't know anything about the Hills or what made them "famous" in the first place)


----------



## sara999

i'd be a reality tv star if it meant all the CLs i could get my hands on!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dito Sara!


----------



## toiletduck

Look like LC bought those Nuit d'Ete after all!  They look really good on her, I think~


----------



## daisyduke947

They look great on her! Good for her. I think they are really hot.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

How cute!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

i love lc.  those look too cute on her!


----------



## karwood

******* Kelly, from 'What Not to Wear" , on the cover of his upcoming book. The shoe on the tray is CL Mouche Zeppa:


*Exclusive preview: ******* Kelly Freakin' Fabulous*

http://www.shinystyle.tv/*******%20Kelly%20Freakin%20Fabulous-thumb-240x300.jpg
Mail that comes in envelopes isn't so exciting here at the Shiny offices, we're more excited by boxes likely to contain makeup samples or preview fashions.
But when we ripped open an envelope to find a preview of ******** Kelly's* upcoming book "Freakin' Fabulous: How To Dress, Speak, Behave, Eat, Entertain, Decorate, and Generally Be Better Than Everyone Else" the screams were likely heard a few doors down.
Keep reading for an exclusive preview of the book, to be released in October. http://www.shinystyle.tv/celebrity_style/


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^^I LOVE him!!!


----------



## betty*00

Oooh I love ******* too!! (And Stacey too of course!) *karwood*, do you know when his book is coming out?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ It's says October

I love ******* too!


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *JSG*!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't watch that show but that book looks great! My brother would love it!!


----------



## *Lo

OMG I love ******* Kelly he is soooooo adorable!!


----------



## karwood

LiLo wearing CL Zipette on her 22nd B-day,7/3:



*Lindsay Lohan turns 22 in Louboutin &#8220;Zipette&#8221;; no reports of DUIs, alcohol poisoning or stolen fur coats*

By Stiletto Pumped | Filed under: Christian Louboutin, Lindsey Lohan


----------



## daisyduke947

I'm not sure anyone here has seen these. Gillian Anderson for you.


----------



## JuneHawk

OK, if you change the expression on her face, those photos are amazing!


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> OK, if you change the expression on her face, those photos are amazing!


 
:blink::weird:

ITA!


----------



## betty*00

Gillian does look good though, facial expression aside.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Is that the red head from the X-Files?


----------



## JuneHawk

shoeaddictklw said:


> Is that the red head from the X-Files?



Yeah


----------



## 8seventeen19

Man she looks HOT as a blonde!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Haaayden. Just found a bunch of these.


----------



## angora

karwood said:


> THIS ONE WORKS!
> 
> http://splashnewsonline.celebuzz.com/2008/06/kylies-rainbow-brite-this-week.html


Thank you very much! :shame:


----------



## rdgldy

Don't have pictures yet but Kelly Ripa is doing the March of Dimes run in a pair of Numero Prive glitters this morning!!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> Don't have pictures yet but Kelly Ripa is doing the March of Dimes run in a pair of Numero Prive glitters this morning!!


 
Wow! A  very good cause but definitely not good for the feet and shoes. 

She should run in a pair Aerosoles


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Haaayden. Just found a bunch of these.


 
I am sure we have seen these pics. The one where she  is wearing the red dress has definitely been posted :http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ebrities-and-their-louboutins-207788-130.html

But thanks, I do love her, especially on "Heroes"


----------



## betty*00

In the very first pic of Hayden being interviewed by Matt Lauer...or however you spell his name, what style of CLs is that? I can't really make them out due to my computer screen. They look pretty!!


----------



## karwood

They look like the Nude Patent Decolette or Declic


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *karwood*! I couldn't tell if they were the Decolettes or the Declics either??


----------



## Rog

This pic is fabulous of Gillian Anderson plus im now best Bridesmaid my Best Pal is getting married in Dec and this is the look she wants for us Bridesmaid seam down the leg and black short dresses very cool she will love this pic too!!!


----------



## karwood

betty*00 said:


> Thanks *karwood*! I couldn't tell if they were the Decolettes or the Declics either??


 
I did several comparisons, I am going to say they are Decolettes. I compared the pic to this pic from EBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Um, time has been very friendly to Gillian Anderson!

_This isn't your mamas X-files_!

BTW, *Rog*! Very cool of your friend to be going with a hot and "will wear again" look for her wedding!


----------



## shoecrazy

I agree - decolletes, I think.


----------



## betty*00

Ah yes...those look like them. Thanks *karwood*! Great another pair to add to my "list", lol!!


----------



## Rog

^Um, time has been very friendly to Gillian Anderson!

_This isn't your mamas X-files_!

BTW, *Rog*! Very cool of your friend to be going with a hot and "will wear again" look for her wedding!
__________________
_*"The only way to get rid of a temptation is to yield to it"*_ -Oscar Wilde

Yes we hope to inject a bit of fun into the proceedings alright with our 1940's glamour look!! The bride has bought a pair of cream suede fontenettes for under her wedding gown,  they will be stunning.:okay:


----------



## lovely&amazing

Rog said:


> ^Um, time has been very friendly to Gillian Anderson!
> 
> _This isn't your mamas X-files_!
> 
> BTW, *Rog*! Very cool of your friend to be going with a hot and "will wear again" look for her wedding!
> __________________
> _*"The only way to get rid of a temptation is to yield to it"*_ -Oscar Wilde
> 
> Yes we hope to inject a bit of fun into the proceedings alright with our 1940's glamour look!! The bride has bought a pair of cream suede fontenettes for under her wedding gown, they will be stunning.:okay:


 
Oh, wow! That will be an amazing wedding...I love old "_Hollywood glamour_"! I'm standing up in a wedding tomorrow, it's more "_mountain chic_"


----------



## Rog

Here in Ireland our whole lives are very mountain chic haha as i live nd breathe its lashing down raining agian outside no summer here...

The Bride has a vision of a photo in her head of her and us bridesmaids taken from the back where the picture will be in black and white and the only colour will be our red soles. We share the same dream haha so I was first bridesmaid to jump on bandwagon and get my patent black Rolondos..

Enjoy the wedding


----------



## lovely&amazing

Rog said:


> Here in Ireland our whole lives are very mountain chic haha as i live nd breathe its lashing down raining agian outside no summer here...
> 
> The Bride has a vision of a photo in her head of her and us bridesmaids taken from the back where the picture will be in black and white and the only colour will be our red soles. We share the same dream haha so I was first bridesmaid to jump on bandwagon and get my patent black Rolondos..
> 
> Enjoy the wedding


 

_Ooooh_, you all should do red lips to match the red soles, too! Post outfit pics if you're comfortable with that, okay??

Cheers, you too!


----------



## karwood

All the Estee Lauder SpokesModel. Carolyn Murphy(far right) wearing CL Ernestas.


----------



## betty*00

lovely&amazing said:


> ^Um, time has been very friendly to Gillian Anderson!
> 
> _This isn't your mamas X-files_!


 
 tee hee *lovey*, I was thinking the same thing!! She looks great!


----------



## Rog

lovely&amazing said:


> _Ooooh_, you all should do red lips to match the red soles, too! Post outfit pics if you're comfortable with that, okay??
> 
> Cheers, you too!


 
Oh yes indeed we'll have the red lips (although i have to find that suits me haven't yet in years)  I'll post pics of course after wedding its not Till Dec 30th so a bit of a wait yet..


----------



## betty*00

Wow, Gwyneth looks so pretty!! I love her short hair and her dress is fabulous.


----------



## madamelizaking

Hayden is definitly wearing Camel Patent Decollete's..

They're my favorite shoes in my closet


----------



## shoecrazy

^ Those look great on you!!


----------



## betty*00

Woo, great legs *madame*!!! Hot!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Rog said:


> This pic is fabulous of Gillian Anderson plus im now best Bridesmaid my Best Pal is getting married in Dec and this is the look she wants for us Bridesmaid seam down the leg and black short dresses very cool she will love this pic too!!!


 
I would have NEVER recognized her!!  WOW....she looks even younger than she did on x-files....must be the hair LOL


----------



## daisyduke947

Gah, I looked through and didn't see the picture of Hayden in the red dress. It was taken only at the beginning of June, that's why. 

And yup, her camel or nude shoes are Decollete. So beautiful!


----------



## *Lo

In those pics gillian anderson kind of looks like Kim Ravers to me (from lipstick jungle/24)


----------



## more_CHOOS

Anyone noticed Express models wear Louboutins? I received a flyer today in the mail and I can't make out what they are wearing but definately Louboutins.  I also found this on their website.  Sorry I don't know how to cut and paste

http://www.express.com/catalog/ense...rentCategoryId=2&categoryId=4&subCategoryId=4


----------



## karwood

*Lo said:


> In those pics gillian anderson kind of looks like Kim Ravers to me (from lipstick jungle/24)


 
ITA!! I thought the exact same thing when I saw the pics at first moment.


----------



## karwood

LC wearing her recently purchased CLs again:


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera spotted last night in EB Rolando:



*christina aguilera studio city 10*


----------



## karwood

Kelly Ripa, today in High Heel-a-thon, although she did not do the marathon in her NP Glitter


----------



## karwood

She opted to run in these:


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera spotted last night in EB Rolando:
> 
> 
> 
> *christina aguilera studio city 10*


I think those are Declics.


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> I think those are Declics.


 
I was observing the front part of the shoes and they have that triangular stitched front like my Rolandos, but maybe I am not seeing thr pic clearly enough


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> I was observing the front part of the shoes and they have that triangular stitched front like my Rolandos, but maybe I am not seeing thr pic clearly enough


Yeah, it's kind of hard to tell, but I don't think there is any stitching.  I was going more on the shape of the shoe.


----------



## karwood

I  really can't tell the shape of the shoe by angle of the pic

Well, lets just settle them as "EB CL":okay:


----------



## morfoula

she gets good wear out of those EB declics/rolandos!


----------



## javaboo

I think they are the Declic too because in other pictures that was what she was wearing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kelly looks so cute!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm 99% sure she's wearing declis, she wears those often!


----------



## madamelizaking

Can't get a copy of the pic but here's the link. LC wearing them AGAIN I love how much she wears her cls! 
http://news.aol.com/entertainment/television/photos


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I love her dress in that picture!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ me, too! LC always looks so pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

They definitely look like Declic, to add. They aren't as pointy at the toe.


----------



## *Lo

^^^How does LC manage to look so put together when her hair is in a messy ponytail, Im jealous, lol


----------



## LaDonna

*tocarra*


----------



## IslandSpice

LaDonna said:


> *tocarra*


 
This can't be Tocarra from America's Next Top Model is it?!!? If it is, I need to know who her trainer is!!!


----------



## morfoula

what a nice ass! LOL i agree can i have her trainer??!


----------



## betty*00

karwood said:


> LC wearing her recently purchased CLs again:


 
I love her dress and clutch!! She always looks great!


----------



## sara999

yeah seriously! i need to get fit like that, wow!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here Lauren is again in her new Nuit d'Ete at a shoot for MTV so I am sure they were bought by MTV. 
Does anyone get a Carmen Electra vibe from the second photo?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^yes at first I thought that was her at first glance


----------



## toiletduck

wow, LC is getting some good wear out of those Nuit d'Etes!! I love this thread


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra wears CLs too.  Sorry if already posted:


----------



## LavenderIce

Days of Our Lives Nadja Borlin in minibouts again:






Another member of Girls Aloud (I think Nadine?):





I didn't want to post this, but it looks like Emmanuelle Chriqui in gold Decollettes?  sunny2 where are you?


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Carmen Electra wears CLs too.  Sorry if already posted:


DAMN it, I want some freaking Pin-ups!


----------



## LavenderIce

More oldies, sorry if already posted.

Love the color-Hilary Duff:





I like pics of celebs trying on CLs.  Here's Jessica Simpson:





More Jessica Simpson:


----------



## daisyduke947

LavenderIce said:


> Carmen Electra wears CLs too.  Sorry if already posted:



AWW!!! That is MY PAIR!!!


And yes, Nadine Coyle is wearing the Super T.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> AWW!!! That is MY PAIR!!!
> 
> 
> And yes, Nadine Coyle is wearing the Super T.


 
*Daisy*- What is the name of that style of CLs she is wearing? And are yours black or do you have them in another color? TIA


----------



## daisyduke947

Noo, that's one of my Holy Grail pairs. I'm still looking for them. It's the Palace Zeppa. I want them in that, black satin. Gorgeous. 

They have just the regular Palace (no platform) with crystal at Bluefly here, in size 40: http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...=christian+louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial

I'm not sure if it came in other colours, but the crystal Palace did. And there are similar ones to the Palace, like the Drapo...something. I know that the Palace Zeppa came in a Python though.


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Noo, that's one of my Holy Grail pairs. I'm still looking for them. It's the Palace Zeppa. I want them in that, black satin. Gorgeous.
> They have just the regular Palace (no platform) with crystal at Bluefly here, in size 40: http://bluefly.com/pages/products/d...=christian+louboutin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


 
Oops:shame:! I mistakenly assumed you owned a pair of the Palace Zeppa. Those are gorgeous. Thanks for letting me know about Bluefly, unfortunately these are wee too big for me!


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> Oops:shame:! I mistakenly assumed you owned a pair of the Palace Zeppa. Those are gorgeous. Thanks for letting me know about Bluefly, unfortunately these are wee too big for me!



LOL anyone could have mistaken that. I didn't word it too well. LOL. 
But oh, my life would be complete if I owned that pair. They have a pair in 8.5 at eBay too. They are crystal, though.


----------



## Veelyn

She is gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Leefi

ha i just found this old sex & the city promo and you can see a hint of red under miranda's heel!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I like pics of celebs trying on CLs. Here's Jessica Simpson:





Pics from LavIce above - not sure why it didnt source it.....sorry! 

O.M.G - that is Beverly Hills - I recognize that wall! And that chaise. I always stand in front of that mirror too cause I think it has better light than the one on the opposite wall.


----------



## Pimbi77

Here is a picture of the beautiful Kim Kardashian. 
To me it looks like a *eel Very Prive*.
What do you think?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree.


----------



## Kamilla850

Pimbi - they are eel NPs, I remember her mentioning that she purchased those from ebay.


----------



## daisyduke947

Those eels are cool! I think they look great on her.


----------



## My Purse Addiction




----------



## irishiris8

Am I the only person on this board who's never watched the Hills, or had the desire to? lol....  Although, I do love to see CLs in action!


----------



## mistyknightwin

irishiris8 said:


> Am I the only person on this board who's never watched the Hills, or had the desire to? lol.... Although, I do love to see CLs in action!


No you are not the only one I've never had a desire to watch the show either. I wouldn't know those girls if they walked past me on the street...


----------



## irishiris8

phew... thought it was just me!


----------



## bambolina

Me too! Never watched that show, don't even know what it's about. 
And I have no idea who those girls are, but I do love their shoes!


----------



## daisyduke947

irishiris8 said:


> Am I the only person on this board who's never watched the Hills, or had the desire to? lol....  Although, I do love to see CLs in action!



I have no idea what the Hills even is!


----------



## irishiris8

Good to know! I was getting worried... For the longest time I was wondering why Carmen Electra was getting so much publicity before I realized that it was Lauren Conrad.. hehe


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> I have no idea what the Hills even is!


 
It is a reality TV show on MTV. My daughter watches this show and she has sorta kept me in the loop. Plus, the the fighting saga between Heidi Montag and LC over the "sex tape"  has been published in People and Us Weekly several times


----------



## letsgoshopping

I feel like we have this conversation literally every time a picture of the Hills girls is posted. lol. 



Lauren rocks those satin VPs and her David Yurman ring all the time. It is nice to see that she enjoys her stuff and really gets good use out of it.....unlike other celebrities who wear stuff once then go on to the next.


----------



## irishiris8

letsgoshopping said:


> I feel like we have this conversation literally every time a picture of the Hills girls is posted. lol.


 

:shame: Sorry, I guess I was just thinking about it b/c such a huge percentage of the photos in this thread (which I love looking at) are of them


----------



## karwood

letsgoshopping said:


> I feel like we have this conversation literally every time a picture of the Hills girls is posted. lol.


ITA! I am  embarrassed to admit I know who these ding-dongs are:shame:


----------



## gemruby41

It also seems like Lauren shares her CL's with Lo.


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't watch the Hills or have any desire to.  I agree with what Kathy Griffin said about them in EW.  "I have anger toward _The Hills.  _They represent everything that tortures me in my life and in show business.  Which is beautiful, skinny, young girls who have the world handed to them on a platter and now have a clothing line."  Except I don't have anger toward them, just annoyance.


----------



## sara999

i've never watched the hills. i'd probably recognise them on the street after seeing them in here...but i don't know anything about them except they're on a fake reality tv show


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL thank you, *karwood*. The show is obviously VERY superficial. It seems a bit lame. But that Lauren Conrad seems like a nice girl. I saw some items from her clothing line somewhere online, and she has a top or something with my name, so I can't complain.
Many brands do that now, like the "Julie blouse" or the "Emily pump", and so on.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Goodness Lily Allen looks a mess in her CLs.....that outfit and her hair are


----------



## LavenderIce

Kristin Cavalleri in yet another pair of CLs!


----------



## annaspanna33

Her legs look great in that last picture!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah but her boobs like like they're going to pop out of that dress! 

I'm glad she finally got CLs that contain her toes LOL!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I have that Foley + Corinna dress too... my ta tas do that too.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, Lily Allen. She's really rude, and yeah, she looks a bit messy. 

And thank goodness Kristen's toes aren't out of control. Those Cantenitas look good on her!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LavenderIce said:


> I don't watch the Hills or have any desire to.  I agree with what Kathy Griffin said about them in EW.  "I have anger toward _The Hills.  _They represent everything that tortures me in my life and in show business.  Which is beautiful, skinny, young girls who have the world handed to them on a platter and now have a clothing line."  Except I don't have anger toward them, just annoyance.



I feel this way about reality-celebrity culture in general. It's not really anger towards them, but towards the fascination with them. Even if these people are nice, I still don't know why they get so much attention. It seems like a real waste. There are so many wonderful and talented people out there DOING THINGS &#8211; _remarkable things_, and this is what we've come to &#8211; extending stupid high school popularity contests. Ick. 
JMO.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ I agree 100%.


----------



## keya

I'll admit I don't know who 80% of the people in here are. I thought that Kristin Cavalleri girl and the one on the top of the previous page was one and the same, shows how much I know


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

Prince had everyone&#8217;s engines revving at their party, held at a *Lamborghini* shop in South Yarra. The main attraction was the sexy *Jelena Jankovic*






dunno who she is tho?


----------



## DamierAddict

old pic:


----------



## DamierAddict

old pics:


----------



## lovely&amazing

I found the dress...that "reality tv star" actually hand cut the hem herself...hahahahaha. What a sad, sad tart.
http://www.shopbop.com/shirred-cors...rID=2534374302023758&extid=froogle-FOLEY20057

I've never really gotten the point of Lily Allen...she's not even trying anymore. 
Oh, and the twins....don't they look _cuuuuuute_?? 

Well said, *Jet*, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Oruka

Lauren does share her CLs with Lo. LOooooooove Lo's Prada clutch!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cameron Diaz:







Carmen Electra:


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Wow, Carmen Electra's dress is so cool! Looks great with her shoes.


----------



## karwood

Lauren Conrad hosted an event with Svedka vodka in the Hamptons on Saturday.   Wearing her VP Black Satin.


http://www.usmagazine.com/hot_pics_gallery?o=0


----------



## *Lo

^^^Wow she is looking thin in that picture


----------



## letsgoshopping

So this isn't a picture, but last night (or actually early this morning) I was watching Tori & Dean Home Sweet Hollywood, and Tori was afraid her baby was kicking so much she was going to puncture one of her organs (Tori's organs). She started joking about what if she is born wearing Louboutins. So they go to the doctor for her checkup and during the ultrasound, her husband says to the doctor "Can you check and see if she's wearing Louboutins?" LOL! He pronounced it correctly too


----------



## Leefi

Kate Perry (singer) in Lady Gres & some kind of bootie (?)


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kate looks a lot like Emily Blunt to me. Those look like Metallikas?


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, is that Katy Perry, not Kate Perry? She looks like Katy Perry. No idea who Kate Perry is though. I love those Lady Gres! The other looks like the Metallika.


----------



## Leefi

oops, meant Katy Perry. yes! 
who's Kat*e* Perry? The booties she's wearing seem like they have an elastic bit though...or is that just my imagination??


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh lol! I have no idea if there is a Kate Perry!  Hahaha I was so confused. Hmm! I wish we could find a bigger picture. But yeah, the Metallika are basically the same as the Lastic, is that right? Except the Metallika is sort of ruched and the Lastic actually has elastic in the shoe.

Looking again, it does look like elastic! Then again, it could be the light. Haha.


----------



## keya

^Those are the Lastics


----------



## daisyduke947

Phew, thank you, *keya*!


----------



## Leefi

aaand another louboutin mystery solved by the detectives at tPF! wuup!


----------



## daisyduke947

*cue Law & Order noise*

CHUNG-CHUNG!


----------



## LaDonna

*kim kardashian*


----------



## LaDonna

*melyssa ford*


----------



## rdgldy

not for anything, but I think Kim K. would benefit from some serious Spanx!!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> not for anything, but I think Kim K. would benefit from some serious Spanx!!


 

I thought it was funny that someone would actually take a pic of her "back". Well, here she is still wearing her Cls


----------



## bambolina

I am probably  living under a big rock but who is that Kim chick?


----------



## karwood

bambolina said:


> I am probably living under a big rock but who is that Kim chick?


 
Kim Kardashian(sp?). She is another reality show celebridiot. Not famous for anything else,  except for having rich parents and a sex tape she made with a former boyfriend that got "accidentally" released to the public. Oh, she is also very famous for having a big rear end, according to Hollywood standards.


----------



## Stinas

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian(sp?). She is another reality show celebridiot. Not famous for anything else,  except for having rich parents and a sex tape she made with a former boyfriend that got "accidentally" released to the public.


couldnt have said it better myself.  But you know what...they are very smart. They do nothing and makes tons of money to do nothing.  We are the morons watching their stupid shows and giving attention when we see them IRL.  Good for them for being able to do nothing & get a lot for it lol...........at least they have enough brains to wear nice shoes lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> couldnt have said it better myself. But you know what...they are very smart. They do nothing and makes tons of money to do nothing. We are the morons watching their stupid shows and giving attention when we see them IRL. Good for them for being able to do nothing & get a lot for it lol...........at least they have enough brains to wear nice shoes lol


 
I am just waiting for their 15 minutes to be over.


----------



## bambolina

Oh ok, that's why I don't know who she is, I don't really watch much reality tv. :shame:

But I kinda figured... almost everyone I see in magazines nowadays I have no clue who they are, and turns out they're famous for nothing.


----------



## daisyduke947

Stinas said:


> couldnt have said it better myself.  But you know what...they are very smart. They do nothing and makes tons of money to do nothing.  We are the morons watching their stupid shows and giving attention when we see them IRL.  Good for them for being able to do nothing & get a lot for it lol...........at least they have enough brains to wear nice shoes lol



LOL! Exactly!

But I also have nothing against Kim Kardashian. I have no idea who she is, still, but because she auctioned off her clothing on eBay, I got a dress I've been looking for for at least 5 years. So YAY KIM YOU ROCK! Hahaha.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think Kim was first noticed for being Paris Hilton's friend.  I like her show, though, b/c her sisters and parents are pretty funny, and they seem so family-oriented.  We all have our guilty pleasures...


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think Kim was first noticed for being Paris Hilton's friend.  I like her show, though, b/c her sisters and parents are pretty funny, and they seem so family-oriented.  We all have our guilty pleasures...



Ooh, cool! Yeah, I've always seen pictures of her and her family. I think that's great, that they are very family-oriented. It's nice to see.  What is her show?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^_Keeping Up With the Kardashians_.  I'm not normally a reality show fan (quite the opposite mostly), but I think it's pretty entertaining.  My SO refuses to stay in the room when I have it on, though.


----------



## sara999

kim k's dad got OJ acquitted at the murder trial


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh lol! Thank you, *l*!


----------



## cjy

Well he was one of the team. I have no respect for any of them for that.


----------



## 8seventeen19

cjy said:


> Well he was one of the team. I have no respect for any of them for that.


 
Agreed.


----------



## karwood

cjy said:


> Well he was one of the team. I have no respect for any of them for that.


 
ITA!No respect for that man!!!!


----------



## Leilani:)

Well, everyone is entitled to a proper defense and he died a premature and awful death when his children were still young so, I dont know.... Im not one to talk ill of the dead J


----------



## cjy

Don't really believe I was. I simply said I have no respect for them. I do not have to respect everyone. I was refferring to the whole "team". I am very aware of the system, with a sister & BIL as Attorneys and a cousin a Retired Judge. I tend to be more sympathtic to Nicholes family for the horrible way she died and her young children, who could have even accidentally walked outside to her death scene.


----------



## LaDonna

*kimora lee simmons*


----------



## bambolina

Woah. What's up with Kimora Lee Simmons? 
Her face looks swollen and her neck looks weird.

Her shoes are hot though.


----------



## rdgldy

looks like she put on a few pounds.....but you're right, the shoes are great!


----------



## evolkatie

I wonder why everyone has a dog at the airport?


----------



## morfoula

i love kimora's dogs! hehehe 
but kimora has always had a weird neck...


----------



## laureenthemean

I still  KLS.


----------



## ilovemylilo

DamierAddict said:


> Prince had everyones engines revving at their party, held at a *Lamborghini* shop in South Yarra. The main attraction was the sexy *Jelena Jankovic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno who she is tho?


 
She's a pro-tennis player.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love those shoes! I can't believe I didn't get them when they were in store, now I can't find my size anywhere.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I actually think Kim may just need a bigger skirt. That looks kind of small and I don't think Spanx would really help.


----------



## rdgldy

Jelena's shoes look amazing-now I want them too!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

evolkatie said:


> I wonder why everyone has a dog at the airport?


 
I always bring my doggies with me to the airport... its like leaving my kids at home 
Don't you have 3 pommies like me Morfoula?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Forget the shoes... I want the Lambo!!


----------



## morfoula

shoeaddictklw said:


> Forget the shoes... I want the Lambo!!




HAHAHAHAHA just gonna say the same thing!


----------



## karwood

LC at the Premiere of "Dark Knight". Wearing her VP Black Satin.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I LOVE her Dolce & Gabbana dress! They look fabulous with her Very Prive.


----------



## morfoula

that DRESS!! omg is it d&g??


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LC is so toned! I absolutely love how she wears her satin VPs everywhere and with everything!


----------



## KillerTofu

^^I am loving that dress.


----------



## morfoula

as much as i hate to love (LOL) all those reality shows... i think she's a very beautiful girl. very classy looking ....


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum :


----------



## amelaura

I am loving that dress...the shoes are fab, but that goes without saying


----------



## daisyduke947

Mmhmm...actually, I'm wrong. It's D&G Dolce & Gabbana, the secondary line:
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11845842

She is very beautiful! She always looks good.

Ohmigod Heidi Klum looks so good! I looove her pythons!


----------



## karwood

The Cl on Heidi are an exclusive for a specific designer:









*project runway season 5 contestants 00*


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Love them. I remember we talked about them a few pages back, and now I can't remember the designer they are for! Roland Mouret maybe? LOL!


----------



## morfoula

nina garcia loves CL too 
i saw the yellow declics on heidi for the first time. that's when i felllll in love


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Is it just me or do they all look VERY airbrushed?


----------



## karwood

More Heidi:

*Heidi Klum *


<LI class="first custom_pager_prev"> Previous Picture <LI class=custom_pager_home>Gallery Home 
Next Picture 


 Click Here To Enlarge Picture







 Previous


----------



## javaboo

Wow, I love her pink dress! The shoes on Heidi looks kinda weird to me though and I love her Python pigalles but they're like SOLD out now and never came in my size


----------



## daisyduke947

morfoula said:


> nina garcia loves CL too
> i saw the yellow declics on heidi for the first time. that's when i felllll in love



Ooh she does. That reminds me!

Also, did you see the link above to that D&G dress? With the pictures, you may have missed it.


----------



## amelaura

definitely have the airbrushed look to them


----------



## morfoula

daisy i saw it... but lemme tell you.... i'm leaving for greece in like 5 days. i can't spend that kinda money right now! hehehe 
maybe when i get back.


----------



## daisyduke947

morfoula said:


> daisy i saw it... but lemme tell you.... i'm leaving for greece in like 5 days. i can't spend that kinda money right now! hehehe
> maybe when i get back.



LOL I just wanted to make sure you didn't miss it! It's not a bad price. I love having the D&G line to get the Dolce and Gabbana without the 2,000 USD price. 


Here's Nina!


----------



## morfoula

yea and those d&g dresses are alot like the dolce gabbana's.... hardly no difference


----------



## daisyduke947

^ LOL exactly!


----------



## laureenthemean

morfoula said:


> nina garcia loves CL too
> i saw the yellow declics on heidi for the first time. that's when i felllll in love


I'm so glad you posted that picture of her in the yellow Declics!  I love Heidi Klum, and she makes me love my Declics even more!!


----------



## LavenderIce

My fave Christina Aguilera:


----------



## po0hping

That foxy pink dress that Heidi's wearing looks like a variation of an Alexander McQueen dress that I saw on Rihanna in Elle magazine.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Nina Garcia is wearing my HG boots! The Goya!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> My fave Christina Aguilera:


I love her!
This pic is totally making me go get pink lipstick tom!!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

Gisele


----------



## betty*00

karwood said:


> LC at the Premiere of "Dark Knight". Wearing her VP Black Satin.


 
LC looks fabulous!! Love this dress!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

Dark knight premiere


----------



## annamoon

you are so lucky to have so many laboutins, I have only one pair and had to save for months to afford them. 

how many pairs do you have and how often do you buy them?

anna


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ Is it just me or do they all look VERY airbrushed?




Way too retouched for my taste. They are like aliens.
I'm sure it's a composite. There's no way all of them are in camera.


----------



## po0hping

I had to take a second look at the Gisele picture.  I could barely tell it was her.  The color of shoes look amazing, I'm starting to like that style.


----------



## DamierAddict

Coco Rocha, graced the red carpet in this navy blue dress with _Christian Louboutin for Roland Mouret_ platformed heels.



^ arent they the same ones heidi klum just wore?


----------



## DamierAddict

Actresses Susan Sarandon and Eva Amurri, look more like sisters than mother and daughter.



her daughter is wearing the iowa maryjanes ? (not the platform ones)


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

Ali Wise and Shoshanna Lonstein Gruss


----------



## Leefi

Two more of Heidi Klum in Nude VPs w/ Bordeaux Tip 

and WOW Lauren's body is soo fit!! That D&G dress fits her like a glove!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ *sigh* Those are TDF!


----------



## daisyduke947

Nadine Coyle - 7.4.08


----------



## missD

fantastic legs!


----------



## *Lo

^^her shirt is so cute


----------



## sara999

i LOVE susan sarandon. i wish we were RL friends!! she seems so amazing and smart. one of my favourite hollywood ladies (along with meryl streep!)


----------



## karwood

Edie Falco:


----------



## karwood

Yep, those are the VP Black Satin. She REALLLLY likes these shoes!


----------



## karwood

Heidi Montag(backed) hugging John McCain's daughter;


----------



## JRed

suddenly, i feel like i need a pair of satin vp in my life.  i don't even know who lc is but she wears them well.


----------



## FabulousDiva

Does anyone recognize this Cream Dress????????????  Who makes it????? Thanks!



DamierAddict said:


> Ali Wise and Shoshanna Lonstein Gruss


----------



## karwood

FabulousDiva said:


> Does anyone recognize this Cream Dress???????????? Who makes it????? Thanks!


 
She must be wearing her own design. Shoshanna is a fashion designer.

http://www.shoshanna.com/


----------



## FabulousDiva

karwood said:


> She must be wearing her own design. Shoshanna is a fashion designer.
> 
> http://www.shoshanna.com/


 

Thanks, I am on the hunt for the dress.  If anyone sees it PLEASE let me know!  Thanks.


----------



## gemruby41

karwood said:


> Yep, those are the VP Black Satin. She REALLLLY likes these shoes!


 It's something about those satin VP's. I've also been wearing mine alot.


----------



## letsgoshopping

I think I need a pair of the satin VPs now.


----------



## madamelizaking

Wow Mr. McCain, you should teach your daughter on how to make friends that are actually beneficial to life...



karwood said:


> Heidi Montag(backed) hugging John McCain's daughter;


----------



## madamelizaking

Jordan ( the girl behind her )


----------



## 8seventeen19

Good lord she looks like a hot MESS


----------



## letsgoshopping

She's so trashy looking.


----------



## 8seventeen19

She's Britans version of Pamela Anderson! yuck... How the hell is she so popular over there??


----------



## JuneHawk

Jordan who?  Can her dress get any shorter???


----------



## JuneHawk

THAT Jordan.


----------



## 8seventeen19

aka Katie Price.... I can thank Perez for my education on Jordan... LOL


----------



## letsgoshopping

Ew. The only reason I know about her is because of her stupid reality show that one of the networks here in the US had.


----------



## bambolina

madamelizaking said:


> Jordan ( the girl behind her )


 
Total disgrace to the name "Jordan". 
Makes all my teeny bopper New Kids on the Block dreams about Jordan Knight from 20 years ago turn into nightmares.


----------



## more_CHOOS

i need to get a pair of satin vps.  i love how LC wears hers all the time!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Whoops, forgot the pic LOL


----------



## rjd2340

FabulousDiva said:


> Does anyone recognize this Cream Dress???????????? Who makes it????? Thanks!


 
It's 3.1 Phillip Lim!


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, Victoria.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hmm what are those that VB is wearing?


----------



## evolkatie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hmm what are those that VB is wearing?



I think they are declics


----------



## danicky

I just love VB!


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Cantenitas:


Project Runway host Heidi Klum greeted fans after leaving the Late Night with Conan O'Brien studios in NYC Tuesday.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hey, Victoria's shoes fit her!


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Yah there's a first! The toe box of her shoes look like Ron Rons to me but they look a little too high so I'm not sure. My other guess is Declics. 

http://www.barneys.com/Ron Ron/1590...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=28&sz=1


----------



## daisyduke947

I think it's a Declic. The heel isn't really sculpted or anything, and you can see a little platform.


----------



## karwood

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ Yah there's a first! The toe box of her shoes look like Ron Rons to me but they look a little too high so I'm not sure. My other guess is Declics.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Ron Ron/1590...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=28&sz=1


 
they actually look like the shoe on the bottom left. :

http://picasaweb.google.com/jhammer...photo?authkey=u04uXWTrAYo#5198620163496189682


----------



## dknigh21

I love Victoria. She looks so cool and chic here.


----------



## irishiris8

VB's look like declics to me!

I think the Horatio Slings (like Ashley Tisdale is wearing) are a secret crush for me in bubblegum!  One of those shoes I wouldn't look for, but if I ran across it I'd totally buy it!


----------



## LavenderIce

We have long been mystified by VB's shoes.  They look more like a Declic 130mm or an Alta Pump.


----------



## karwood

I am betting Victoria Beckman shoes are the Alta Pump 140


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I don't see a platform on VB's pumps though.


----------



## LavenderIce

My Purse Addiction said:


> I don't see a platform on VB's pumps though.


 
Yeah, I don't either.  She wore them a while back and I didn't notice a platform back then either.


----------



## daisyduke947

Looks more like a hidden platform.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I think she just makes up CLs and has them designed LOL.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Here's another pic (from JustJared.com), definitely a hidden platform. And I also retract my previous statement that her shoes fit her because they do not.


----------



## LavenderIce

She's wearing them here too:


----------



## karwood

My Purse Addiction said:


> I don't see a platform on VB's pumps though.


 
I can't tell whether there are platforms on her shoe. I can't really make out her shoes clearly from the angle the pic are taken and how she is standing.

Update: Just saw the new pics. There is no visible platform , but it could be hidden


----------



## LavenderIce

I like the hidden platform better.  On a side note, this is the first time I noticed his shoes.  



My Purse Addiction said:


> Here's another pic (from JustJared.com), definitely a hidden platform. And I also retract my previous statement that her shoes fit her because they do not.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah, he's got big feet!


----------



## E2tG

She looks lovely, head to toe.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Her shoes in that last picture look like 4 sizes too big! How did she even walk in them?!? They do look like they have a hidden platform in them from that angle though.


----------



## evolkatie

I like VB a lot and it sucks that most of her shoes don't fit right unless she sizes up cause she has bunions.


----------



## Zophie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Whoops, forgot the pic LOL


 

she's got my car.


----------



## purplekicks

My Purse Addiction said:


> Here's another pic (from JustJared.com), definitely a hidden platform. And I also retract my previous statement that her shoes fit her because they do not.


 
Could they be the 130mm Declics?


----------



## irishiris8

LavenderIce said:


> I like the hidden platform better. On a side note, this is the first time I noticed his shoes.


 

My, what big feet he has...


----------



## FabulousDiva

Thanks, I found it.  It is made by 3.1 Phillip Lim.



FabulousDiva said:


> Does anyone recognize this Cream Dress???????????? Who makes it????? Thanks!


----------



## purplekicks

irishiris8 said:


> My, what big feet he has...


 
Oh he SO stuffed his pants in the CK ads.  Why isn't there a smiley with pursed lips?!?!!


----------



## purplekicks

My Purse Addiction said:


>


 
Here's a pic of the 130mm Declic from NAP for comparison 




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/mesobored77/declicc.jpg


----------



## sara999

ahhh that must be it! we spent ages trying to figure it out!"!


----------



## javaboo

They are the 130mm Declic.


----------



## JRed

i agree.  vb is wearing the declic 120.

they look so much nicer on her than on me.


----------



## xboobielicousx

I love VB's entire outfit...her dress is gorgeous...and her arm candy is so HOT!!! i do like his big feet


----------



## gemruby41

Heidi


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE VBs shoe! I am going to have to keep an eye out for that! What I cannot understand is that someone of her caliber is not having Msr. Louboutin custom make her shoes for her?!?! Especially if she has "problems" with her feet? I would constantly be getting shoes in different colors that weren't available to the public, in different skins, ect. I understand that it take 4-6 months but someone who buys a lot and who "is" Victoria Beckham can surely get things "moving" KWIM?? I don't get it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Are Heidi's shoes too big for her too? Anyone seen those around I love that color!?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I saw those at Barney's in BH a couple of months ago.  Blue satin, too.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'll have to call!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Eh.. I wonder if they went on sale.


----------



## laureenthemean

I doubt it.  They weren't on sale during the sale.


----------



## keya

My Purse Addiction said:


> Here's another pic (from JustJared.com), definitely a hidden platform. And I also retract my previous statement that her shoes fit her because they do not.



VB's Declics look just as big on her as mine do on me.


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> I LOVE VBs shoe! I am going to have to keep an eye out for that! What I cannot understand is that someone of her caliber is not having Msr. Louboutin custom make her shoes for her?!?! Especially if she has "problems" with her feet? I would constantly be getting shoes in different colors that weren't available to the public, in different skins, ect. I understand that it take 4-6 months but someone who buys a lot and who "is" Victoria Beckham can surely get things "moving" KWIM?? I don't get it.


 
If I were her, I'd be having my CLs custom made too!  I know he has lasts for Rene Zellweger, Dita and Sofia Coppola.


----------



## LavenderIce

keya said:


> VB's Declics look just as big on her as mine do on me.


 
I ordered them in two sizes and the bigger one looked like that too.  I ended up not keeping them, but seeing them on her makes me want them again.


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are very cool Prive on Heidi.


----------



## DamierAddict

n


----------



## keya

LavenderIce said:


> I ordered them in two sizes and the bigger one looked like that too.  I ended up not keeping them, but seeing them on her makes me want them again.



I could only find them in a size too big but I refuse to let them go, at least until I can find them in my size. They're my favorite black CLs


----------



## Veelyn

Love her! I could probably fit her shoes! LOL *Sneaks into HK's closet* teehee.


----------



## 8seventeen19

hmm.. her toes are hanging off.


----------



## Veelyn

These are so hot!


----------



## Veelyn

Can anyone tell me the name of the CL that Kim K has been seen wearing? With the cut outs in the side? I can not for the life of me remember that name.


----------



## laureenthemean

^I'm guessing you're talking about the Fontanete.


----------



## Veelyn

YES. Thank you!


----------



## luxlover

Jessica Simpson


----------



## evolkatie

^^Oh those look cute w/ the rest of her outfit


----------



## luxlover

Another pic of Jessica Simpson at her photoshoot for her hair extension product


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LOVE those VPs that Heidi is wearing! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## purplekicks

My Purse Addiction said:


> LOVE those VPs that Heidi is wearing! The color is gorgeous!


 
They are beautiful; when you have a face like hers you gotta have some reeeeally nice shoes.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ LOL! She's gotta have nice shoes AND bags. The more distractions the better!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm so baffled as to why she always twists her foot that way in pictures...
so weird.. But the shoes are so..


My Purse Addiction said:


> Here's another pic (from JustJared.com), definitely a hidden platform. And I also retract my previous statement that her shoes fit her because they do not.


----------



## tresjoliex

These are TDF. Where can I get them!?


----------



## *Lo

^^^I think Bergdorf's has them


----------



## gemruby41

BG has them. Saskia sent me a picture, but I forgot the price.  I know they are over 1K.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oh wow! I didn't like those pythons in the stock picture but they look great on her!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod Nicky Hilton always looks so great! I LOVE her shoes!


----------



## tresjoliex

Those are 5 inches right?


----------



## tresjoliex

I believe these are CL. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## KillerTofu

Yep, you're right! Those are the Mad Marys.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Yup! Mad Mary.


----------



## alessandra83

gemruby41 said:


> BG has them. Saskia sent me a picture, but I forgot the price. I know they are over 1K.


 
Do these python are store purchase only? I see nothing online.
Thank you


----------



## tresjoliex

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oh wow! I didn't like those pythons in the stock picture but they look great on her!!!


 pic?


----------



## laureenthemean

alessandra83 said:


> Do these python are store purchase only? I see nothing online.
> Thank you


Yeah, you have to call the actual store.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

tresjoliex said:


> pic?


 
I guess it's not really a stock pic, but here's a pic from BG. The shoes just don't do anything for me in this picture but I love them on Nicky Hilton! Maybe it's because you can't really see the platform all that much in the picture of her. I'm not big on exposed platforms.


----------



## *Magdalena*

tresjoliex said:


> I believe these are CL. Correct me if I am wrong.



Ok, besides the fact that Nicky Hilton is looking awful, I do adore the Mad Mary's she's wearing....total drool. I cant find them anywhere!!!!!   grrrr...


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Aww, that's not very nice. I think she looks great! Maybe it's the angle or something.


----------



## laureenthemean

^The angle could account for some things, but not that dress.


----------



## gemruby41

My Purse Addiction said:


> I guess it's not really a stock pic, but here's a pic from BG. The shoes just don't do anything for me in this picture but I love them on Nicky Hilton! Maybe it's because you can't really see the platform all that much in the picture of her. I'm not big on exposed platforms.


 That's the only reason I passed on them because of the exposed platform.


----------



## alessandra83

Anyone know where to find the very prive python with burgundy tip? anywhere around LA? or online?  greatly appreciated!! Thank you..


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think the LV boutique was about the only place you could get them but I know they are sold out of all sizes now.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's illegal to sell python in CA, so nowhere in CA will you find them.  They don't sell them online, either.  It seems like only the boutiques got them, so I would call the ones in NY (someone called the one in LV and they didn't have any more).


----------



## glamgrl921

laureenthemean said:


> ^The angle could account for some things, but not that dress.


----------



## alessandra83

alright. thank you so much laureen and shoesaddicts.
Guess my only option is ebay. but they hardly have one..


----------



## sara999

well nikki hilton is looking better...she got WAY too skinny for awhile!!!

i actually really like lauren condrad's style.


----------



## karwood

Kate Walsh:

*kate walsh tca all star party 01*


----------



## JuneHawk

Kate Walsh is my girl crush


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> Kate Walsh is my girl crush


 
I love her too. I am soo jonesing for some new "Private Practice"


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian--why does she have the ankle straps on like that?


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian--why does she have the ankle straps on like that?


 
I hate this!!! This is becoming a A REALLY STUPID new trend.


----------



## shoecrazy

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian--why does she have the ankle straps on like that?



Maybe because the privatita strap is so big?


----------



## sara999

love kate walsh!


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy said:


> Maybe because the privatita strap is so big?


 
Nope. They are doing it with all shoes that have staps like the Privatita. I think it was in the most recent US Weekly Magazine ,on the last page, there was a feature  making fun of celebs doing this trend. There were several pics of different celebs wearing different shoes with straps wrapped around the hem of their jeans.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm sorry but I hope that trend doesn't catch on because it looks ridiculous.


----------



## shoecrazy

karwood said:


> Nope. They are doing it with all shoes that have staps like the Privatita. I think it was in the most recent US Weekly Magazine ,on the last page, there was a feature  making fun of celebs doing this trend. There were several pics of different celebs wearing different shoes with straps wrapped around the hem of their jeans.


----------



## karwood

My Purse Addiction said:


> I'm sorry but I hope that trend doesn't catch on because it looks ridiculous.


 
I wonder if they get that  "tugging" feeling  everytime they take step?


----------



## LaDonna

*ashanti*






cute dress!


----------



## karwood

LaDonna said:


> *ashanti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute dress!


 
Can't see the pic


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## LaDonna

karwood said:


> Can't see the pic



sorry.  i fixed it.


----------



## shoecrazy

What's that sticker on her shoe!?


----------



## danicky

^^^ LOL, it might be the price tag.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I was just about to say she left the price tag on!!!


----------



## LaDonna

kim k i don't get the straps over top of the jeans   is that a new trend?


----------



## Leefi

Lo (from the hills) wearing pass mules I believe?


----------



## karwood

Leefi said:


> Lo (from the hills) wearing pass mules I believe?


 
Yes, they are the Passamules


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love ashanti's whole look!!

and love kate walsh too 

i really hope that trend of wearing the straps over your jeans doesn't take off...it really does look ridicoulous..this is the first time i've seen it


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove the black Passamules!


----------



## LaDonna

more pics of *ashanti *and her mom


----------



## LaDonna

*kevin garnett's wife brandy*


----------



## LaDonna

*kim kardashian *again with *khloe and adrienne bailon*


----------



## LavenderIce

More Kim Kardashian without the awful ankle straps


----------



## 8seventeen19

Khloe is going to look soooo cute in her jail attire!!


----------



## LaDonna

kourtney's and kim look cute.  love kourt's heels!


----------



## LaDonna

shoeaddictklw said:


> Khloe is going to look soooo cute in her jail attire!!


 
how long did she get?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^30 days^^....


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria Parker:



*eva longoria tca 01*


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh! What is Eva Longoria wearing? Her shoes, I mean!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I loooove Kim's white pantsuit with grey top and grey Lady Gres! Gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Oooh! What is Eva Longoria wearing? Her shoes, I mean!


 
I know they are not, but they look like the Mauresmo.


----------



## daisyduke947

karwood said:


> I know they are not, but they look like the Mauresmo.



Ooh, I'll have to look into those. Thanks!


----------



## tresjoliex

CL? Maybe?


----------



## madamelizaking

OOOH! I spy Piluca's!!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

futurerichGirl! said:


> ^^30 days^^....


 
And did a whopping 173 minutes...........oy vey!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

LaDonna said:


> kourtney's and kim look cute. love kourt's heels!


 

OMG I love polka dots.....does anyone know whose shoes Kourtney is wearing???? The old Valentinos were black with white not white with black. I MUST POSSESS THESE!


----------



## LaDonna

^i thought they were by valentino


----------



## keya

ShoesInTheCity said:


> OMG I love polka dots.....does anyone know whose shoes Kourtney is wearing???? The old Valentinos were black with white not white with black. I MUST POSSESS THESE!



I was wondering the same thing. Are they Valentinos? Does anyone know where to get them? They're too cute!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Victoria Beckham in Lolas:


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm starting to think she likes her shoes big... It's not like she can't find ONE PAIR of louboutins that are actually in her size. Maybe she does it to prevent blisters?



My Purse Addiction said:


> Victoria Beckham in Lolas:


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Someone mentioned a page or two back that she has bunions.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

keya said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Are they Valentinos? Does anyone know where to get them? They're too cute!


 
I think they are valentino's considering the black with white polka dots are form the 2008 spring collection which are the ones that I own, they could just be another variation of that shoe. I would suggest calling a valentino boutique.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

Lydia Hearst


----------



## karwood

Christine Baranski:  Don't know what is this style, but she is wearing these:
http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/NewArrivals62408/photo#5215533516633690722


----------



## karwood

The new -yet to be seen in print- _Burberry_ campaign girl, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley opted for a white lace dress, which she wore with her chocolate Louis Vuitton Limelight clutch and a pair of tan Christian Louboutin City Girl Platform Sandals.


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wears her multi-coloured knit dress, with a pair of Christian Louboutin Altadama watersnake peep-toes.


----------



## danicky

karwood said:


> Christine Baranski: Don't know what this style, she is wearing these:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/NewArrivals62408/photo#5215533516633690722


 

They are called the "Bretelle". Here is a picture from Barneys:


----------



## karwood

My supermodel girl crush Coco Rocha, graced the red carpet in this navy blue Chanel Resort 2008 dress with _Christian Louboutin for Roland Mouret_ platformed heels.


----------



## karwood

danicky said:


> They are called the "Bretelle". Here is a picture from Barneys:


 
Thanks Danicky. I searched for 20 mins and only found the pic, but no name


----------



## karwood

Cassie is so hot in her cream _Herve Leger_ dress, she needs to cool down.

The singer also wore _Christian Louboutin Catenita Cork Sandals_ and carried a _Givenchy Nightingale_ bag.


----------



## danicky

*Karwood*, lol, no problem.


----------



## karwood

Another pair of CLs I am not recognozing, but look like the Alta Dama. Danicky feel free to chime in=)






Kate Mara is again wearing a beautiful ensemble by designer friend _Zac Posen_.


----------



## JuneHawk

DamierAddict said:


>



She looks like a deer in the headlights in that second picture LOL


----------



## JetSetGo!

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian--why does she have the ankle straps on like that?




To keep the crabs from falling out.
ush:


----------



## Stinas

JetSetGo! said:


> To keep the crabs from falling out.
> ush:


 LMAO!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

JetSetGo! said:


> To keep the crabs from falling out.
> ush:


----------



## jh4200

Oh my god, jet, you just made my night!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> To keep the crabs from falling out.
> ush:


 

HAHAHA OMG J I cannot believe you just said that but I literally just laughed out loud and everyone is like um what are you laughing at!?!


----------



## JRed

OMG, JSG!  I had a sip of water, read your post and ended up dribbling everything over my keyboard!!  I just finished wiping it down!!!  So funny!!


----------



## irishiris8

OMG *Jet*... That just makes my weekend


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ahahahahaha! 
My husband actually said it.
I laughed so hard, I had to share.


----------



## sara999

i LOVE kata mara! she looks great. i love sarah chalke but she looks awful in those pictures


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria wearing VPs:


----------



## IslandSpice

^Wow EL looks great! That haircut is really cute on her...much more classy!


----------



## DamierAddict

omgggg britney left the house!!!!!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/07/20/britney-spears-generation-rescue/


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Wow! She's looking great!


----------



## heat97

good too see her looking normal again!^^


----------



## Rocky




----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I'm sorry to say it, but these girls just make me never want to wear CLs again. I hate that these beautiful have become so synonymous with trashy celeb culture.


----------



## karwood

*Yeeeaaah Britney!!! She is looking fabulous!*


----------



## Rocky

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I'm sorry to say it, but these girls just make me never want to wear CLs again. I hate that these beautiful have become so synonymous with trashy celeb culture.



"I wanted to do shoes which are really just shoes for seduction, for pleasure, for sex.  That's it."  Christian Louboutin
:shame:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hayden Panettiere:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bar Refaeli:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hayden Panettiere is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

JetSetGo! said:


> To keep the crabs from falling out.
> ush:


ahahahhah I almost spit out my water!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove Hayden's outfit! Her Herve Leger is awesome.


----------



## madamelizaking

OOOH!! YOU GO GIRL! It's about time she started to look as beautiful as she is.


----------



## cjy

JetSetGo! said:


> To keep the crabs from falling out.
> ush:


 You are too funny girl!


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> To keep the crabs from falling out.
> ush:


 
Well, then I dub those CLs, "Kim Kardashian and her Crab Catchers."

Jet you and your DH are hilarious!


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I'm sorry to say it, but these girls just make me never want to wear CLs again. I hate that these beautiful have become so synonymous with trashy celeb culture.


 
Yeah, I know.  I normally enjoy scouring entertainment forums to find pics of celebs in CLs and I love posting them here, but all I have been finding are all the reality show wannabes on the red carpet and out and about and the sight of them in CLs never blow my mind.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Can someone post the pic of Brittany Spears, the link is blocked on my computer.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Tori Spelling:


----------



## LavenderIce

I know I was just on my soap box about being displeased about the reality show wannabes and their CLs, but here's another of Tori Spelling.  At least it is not Kim Kardashian and her crab catchers:


----------



## JetSetGo!

LavenderIce said:


> At least it is not Kim Kardashian and her crab catchers




Is Tori wearing Ron Rons or Decolletes. I can't really tell.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I think Decolletes. The toe box looks a little more pointed. But now all these slightly different styles have me all confused  I can't tell the difference anymore haha.


----------



## betty*00

My Purse Addiction said:


> Hayden Panettiere:


 
Which CLs are these? I know they are the VPs but what kind? I _have_ to have these!!!!! They are gorgeous! And yes...Hayden always looks great too. LOL!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are the Nude Metallic or Rose Gold VPs. They have them at Saks NYC.


----------



## KillerTofu

They look like either the gold or the rose-gold kid leather.


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *JSG* and *Killer*! I am going to go check them out now.


----------



## danicky

KillerTofu said:


> They look like either the gold or the rose-gold kid leather.


 
They are the rose gold, I saw them at Saks NYC.


----------



## Minnie

The rose gold are soo beautiful! They have them in Saks and in Barneys.


----------



## sara999

tori spelling is better than K.K. though....she was on 90210. she DID something. granted she only got on because of her daddy....but she still did tv!


----------



## DamierAddict

*
*


----------



## JuneHawk

I love  Hayden's new haircut!


----------



## betty*00

I wasn't sure about Hayden's hair cut at first but now I really like it. Seems like everyone is going short lately.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww Hayden has such little fingers lol - I really like her haircut it's so similar to mine! She looks adorable!!!


----------



## jh4200

Hayden is so cute!  I love both the pics of her posted on here recently, although I'm really digging the new haircut!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

sara999 said:


> tori spelling is better than K.K. though....she was on 90210. she DID something. granted she only got on because of her daddy....but she still did tv!


 
I heard somewhere (I think it was on the 90210 True Hollywood Story...lol) that her dad didn't want her to audition for the part (much less get it), but he went ahead and let her because he figured she wouldn't get it. Turns out the casting directors loved her and thought she was the best for the part.


----------



## madamelizaking

Coleen Rooney... you'd think with all that money she'd at least hire a stylist..


----------



## miakoukla2020

just ordered the rose gold VP !!!!! so excited


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Hayden and her rose gold VP.  I like her outfit.  If my thighs weren't so darn thunderous I'd be rocking some skinny jeans too.


----------



## miakoukla2020

Lol


----------



## mistyknightwin

miakoukla2020 said:


> just ordered the rose gold VP !!!!! so excited


 Congrats mia! can't wait to see pics...

lol @ Lavender! don't feel bad mine are on the thick side 2!!


----------



## LaDonna

awww...hayden looks so cute.  love her new haircut.


----------



## daisyduke947

Hayden's rose Very Prive...I saw those a month ago and I'm STILL loving them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

madamelizaking said:


> Coleen Rooney... you'd think with all that money she'd at least hire a stylist..


 
What the?!?!? 

Your avatar madamelizaking !!! I love that picture! You probably can't even tell you are preggers from the back. You're figure is still fab!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I SO think it's time to chop my hair off again!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Molly Shannon and no idea what this style is... those zipper ones.. lol


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I believe that the style that Molly Shannon is wearing is called the Zipette.

Who is Coleen Rooney?
Hayden is so beautiful, and she always looks very well put together.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ She's married to Wayne Rooney- he's a soccer (football) player for Manchester United in England.


----------



## MKWMDA

daisyduke947 said:


> Hayden's rose Very Prive...I saw those a month ago and I'm STILL loving them.




I absolutely LOVE the color of the rose gold VP. But I just never wore them! 

I ended up returning them last weekend. Yes, yes I did cry, thank you.


----------



## daisyduke947

MKWMDA said:


> I absolutely LOVE the color of the rose gold VP. But I just never wore them!
> 
> I ended up returning them last weekend. Yes, yes I did cry, thank you.



Aww!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

I have modeling pics on my profile if you want to see them up close though!

And thanks for the hugs, the SA at Saks was new and didnt know me, so she thought I was bonkers I'm sure. But there was a LOT of emotion wrapped up in those shoes! They caused much strife in my household.


----------



## daisyduke947

MKWMDA said:


> I have modeling pics on my profile if you want to see them up close though!
> 
> And thanks for the hugs, the SA at Saks was new and didnt know me, so she thought I was bonkers I'm sure. But there was a LOT of emotion wrapped up in those shoes! They caused much strife in my household.



Ooh I just saw them! GORRRGEEEOOOUUUS!


----------



## LavenderIce

They are called the zippette, and IMO are underrated and over priced.  



shoeaddictklw said:


> Molly Shannon and no idea what this style is... those zipper ones.. lol


----------



## karwood

Mariah Carey(Cannon?) wearing Christian Louboutin Altadama watersnake :


----------



## karwood




----------



## more_CHOOS

^ ooh i like Mariah!


----------



## 8seventeen19

ugh... that outfit is BAD


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## My Purse Addiction

shoeaddictklw said:


> ugh... that outfit is BAD


 
Seriously. Sometimes less ISN'T more.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## evolkatie

Lol! I don't mind Mariah exposing herself but i don't like that miniskirt at all.


----------



## daisyduke947

Wow Mariah Carey is really hot. I wish I had her body!


----------



## keya

Mariah Carey desperately needs the help of a stylist. Looking at what she's wearing is almost painful, it's like she raided Pam Anderson's closet - back in the mid 90's. :s


----------



## 8seventeen19

keya said:


> Mariah Carey desperately needs the help of a stylist. Looking at what she's wearing is almost painful, it's like she raided Pam Anderson's closet - back in the mid 90's. :s


 
LOL! That whole look is way outdated. Tacky, tacky!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Exactly! She would look so much better if she covered up a little more. Go short or go tight or show some skin, but not all three at once! Does she have her shirt tied up above her belly button!??!


----------



## sara999

oh mariah. i wish you would choose one asset to display and not all of them at once.

that being said...cate blanchett looks AMAZING (as always) and rocks that dress way better than ashanti


----------



## IslandSpice

So true that Mariah's taste in clothing may be a bit over the top and too provacative, but truth be told, if I had her body, I would walk around butt naked :shame:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ LOL! I would always show something!


----------



## mistyknightwin

IslandSpice said:


> So true that Mariah's taste in clothing may be a bit over the top and too provacative, but truth be told, if I had her body, I would walk around butt naked :shame:


----------



## shaq91

i think mariah looks gorgeous and has an amazing pair of legs and i luv her loubies!!


----------



## laureenthemean

IslandSpice said:


> So true that Mariah's taste in clothing may be a bit over the top and too provacative, but truth be told, if I had her body, I would walk around butt naked :shame:


ITA!


----------



## daisyduke947

IslandSpice said:


> So true that Mariah's taste in clothing may be a bit over the top and too provacative, but truth be told, if I had her body, I would walk around butt naked :shame:



I would too. I'm not a huge fan of her skirt, but I love the colours she is wearing. But yeah, if I were her, I'd spend my life naked. With a body like that, there's no reason to get dressed in the morning.


----------



## Roe

LavenderIce said:


> They are called the zippette, and IMO are underrated and over priced.





could it be selma blair?


----------



## Roe

LaDonna said:


> kim k i don't get the straps over top of the jeans   is that a new trend?



i've seen a few peopel already try to pull this trend off.  i dont know whats going on with fashion now and days:shame:


----------



## karwood

I know, I know, but it really has been a slow week :


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Despite the fact that no one likes her for some reason, I like her outfit. The turquoise blue is very pretty.

But if you want, I could throw on some designer shades and my designer jeans with my Louboutins and pretend I'm a celebrity. Post pictures here.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> I know, I know, but it really has been a slow week :


I like each piece separately (well, except the top), but as an outfit, I think it looks awful.


----------



## angelcove

But if you want, I could throw on some designer shades and my designer jeans with my Louboutins and pretend I'm a celebrity. Post pictures here. [/quote]

LOL. YES, please post.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren Conrad:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dita-


----------



## sara999

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! whyat are those!?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

okay if i buy a second pair of CLs, it is going to be Hayden's rose gold/gold VPs! She is the one that first made me fall in love with CLs (I saw of pic of her wearing black Lady Gres and I nearly fainted at how beautiful the shoes were!) 

She wears the shoes SO much better than the trashy Kardashian girls.


----------



## MKWMDA

I totally suggest the Rose Gold VPs. They are SO GORGEOUS in person! I am kinda regretting returning mine now. 



OMG DITAS SHOES ARE FREAKIN GORGEOUS. /swoon


----------



## funandsun

I would LOVE to see Dita's CL collection!


----------



## MKWMDA

OH MY GOD ME TOO.

Its like he designed them for her. NO ONE can do Louboutin like she can!

Ive decided to start dressing like someone from the 50s. As an experiment.


----------



## jh4200

ITA!  Dita is amazing.  And goood luck with the experiment, MK - you already look great all the time, so I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## karwood

Mariah in Ariella Booties:


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone:



Gallery Home *&#8250;* Louis Vuitton's Vanity Fair Party 2008 *&#8250;* 



*&#8249;[SIZE=+1]Previous Image[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=+1]Next Image[/SIZE]&#8250;* 







​


----------



## sara999

i like mariah WAY BETTER in the black than in the skimpy rainbow!


----------



## funandsun

MKWMDA said:


> OH MY GOD ME TOO.
> 
> Its like he designed them for her. NO ONE can do Louboutin like she can!
> 
> Ive decided to start dressing like someone from the 50s. As an experiment.


 
Very cool..post some outfit photos!


----------



## sneezz

Is LC's friend wearing Lanvins?


----------



## laureenthemean

my purse addiction said:


> dita-


i want those python declics!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Me. Too. I think they'll be coming in blue as well which I was just  over in the pictures.


----------



## 8seventeen19

MPA... have a picture of the blue ones??? I love the style but I am not crazy about that color python.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yup- I'm so in love with this print! I'm still not sure how I feel about Declics. I wish these came in Decolletes or VPs!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> MPA... have a picture of the blue ones??? I love the style but I am not crazy about that color python.


 
I think these are the ones:


----------



## JuneHawk




----------



## linpaddy

Gosh, Dita is just so well put together.  It's not just her 50s' inspired dress sense.  Her skin is flawless, hair is just incredibly glossy and she's got a great body to boot.

And her CL collection is just TDF.  She's way more classy and elegant than many of the current celebrities out there.  ush:


----------



## karwood

Rihanna was posing wearing CL for the InStyle issue for August 2008:

http://www.ultimate-rihanna.com/gallery/displayimage-953-12.html





http://www.ultimate-rihanna.com/gallery/displayimage-953-1.html


----------



## irishpandabear

ITA, Dita is so amazing looking.  Everything about her is perfect, but not is an annoying way.  Rather she is unique and such a stylish woman.  I think she can rock an outfit better than most famous people.  Go Dita!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rihanna looks hot! I love all her tattoos. Those red Declics are


----------



## betty*00

My Purse Addiction said:


> Lauren Conrad:


 
LC looks gorgeous here! And I love her BBag!! Must have this along with her lovely CLs!


----------



## archygirl

MKWMDA said:


> OH MY GOD ME TOO.
> 
> Its like he designed them for her. NO ONE can do Louboutin like she can!
> 
> Ive decided to start dressing like someone from the 50s. As an experiment.



I used to do that, before it was trendy...most of my 1950-s clothing is long gone, but I kept a lot of my 1940s suits and VPs go great with them!


----------



## purplekicks

karwood said:


> Mariah in Ariella Booties:


 
These don't look quite right.  The heel is supposed to be studded and the studs look larger on the other pairs I have seen.  And doesn't the sole look.. not red?  Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ They look kinda weird to me too. 

Anyhoo- people.com says Amanda Peet is wearing CLs. Anyone know what style they are, if in fact they are CLs?


----------



## Leefi

purplekicks said:


> These don't look quite right.  The heel is supposed to be studded and the studs look larger on the other pairs I have seen.  And doesn't the sole look.. not red?  Maybe I'm wrong?



That's exactly what I was thinking! I think these aren't quite the real thing


----------



## miakoukla2020

LC looks awesome!!!! Still waiting for my rose gold VPs to come in ..grrrrrrrr.


----------



## afcgirl

Are LC's shoes the minibouts?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

afcgirl said:


> Are LC's shoes the minibouts?  TIA!


Yes, they're the taupe Minibout.


----------



## miakoukla2020

so cute... how high is the heel? on the minibout?


----------



## angelcove

are these new for fall? and where can I find them??


----------



## laureenthemean

miakoukla2020 said:


> so cute... how high is the heel? on the minibout?


I think it's 120mm, with a 10mm platform.



angelcove said:


> are these new for fall? and where can I find them??


Yup, new for fall.  They're red suede Declic 130s, but I don't know if they're out yet.


----------



## miakoukla2020

Thanks ... I have no idea where to get those but the color is gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> I think it's 120mm, with a 10mm platform.
> 
> 
> Yup, new for fall.  They're red suede Declic 130s, but I don't know if they're out yet.



CL Madison got a bunch of suede declic 130s yesterday - don't remember the colors but I know one was a purplish color.


----------



## 8seventeen19

shoecrazy said:


> CL Madison got a bunch of suede declic 130s yesterday - don't remember the colors but I know one was a purplish color.


  PURPLE?!


----------



## surlygirl

Love that red suede Declic. I like the higher heel, too!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> CL Madison got a bunch of suede declic 130s yesterday - don't remember the colors but I know one was a purplish color.


Gahhhh, you just had to tell me...


----------



## christophers

Here's some of Ms.Dita Von Teese's


----------



## christophers




----------



## christophers

Dita with Christian Louboutin preparing for her and mansons wedding.


----------



## laureenthemean

christophers said:


>



Ohh, I wonder if those are special-order green crepe/black lace Clichys!  So pretty!


----------



## miakoukla2020

wow she is stunning.. and so are her shoes!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

This is a scan from August's Harper's Bazaar.

Diane von Furstenberg wearing Python Neurons


----------



## shoecrazy

christophers said:


> Dita with Christian Louboutin preparing for her and mansons wedding.



I love this picture!


----------



## afcgirl

laureenthemean said:


> Yes, they're the taupe Minibout.


 
Thanks!  Those are adorable!


----------



## madamelizaking

...HOw the @#%!@%# can they "supposedly" afford a 12 million dollar property?

Yeah...I think that's pushing it

 (just found out it's a repost..SORRY!)


----------



## miakoukla2020

I can't stand her!!!!! but she looks great lol


----------



## madamelizaking

Kelly Brook? not sure who she is, she's a British celebrity


----------



## Kamilla850

Dita is 'officially' my style idol!  That picture of her with CL at her wedding is amazing and is really making me consider a purple wedding gown.


----------



## madamelizaking

I SPY  ALTADEMA'S!!!!!!!!! I want them now...  

Steven Gerard (English Soccer player) & wife Alex Curran (WAG)


----------



## madamelizaking

Thierry Henry's ex wife Claire Merry
Take him to the cleaners girl!!! Stupid men shouldn't think cheating is cheap..


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ LOL! You are too funny! I love the commentary.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Dita looked SO fab in her black Jolis!! And of course..she is sitting next to the other reigning CL queen (VB) wearing my all time favorite purple croc Rolandos with matching purple Hermes....

Sigh..I can only dream to be like them. 

Re: Heidi Montag...EW. She totally ruined those Privatitas for me...nothing in her outfit matches at all!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

JuneHawk said:


> This is a scan from August's Harper's Bazaar.
> 
> Diane von Furstenberg wearing Python Neurons


 I loooooooooooooooovvveeee her dresses! Did I say looooooooooooooooooooooooooovve her dresses!! 

http://style.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/01/23/ladies.jpg


Hey Dita we have the same shoes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

KC wearing a pair of CL Very Croise:


----------



## *Magdalena*

madamelizaking said:


> ...HOw the @#%!@%# can they "supposedly" afford a 12 million dollar property?
> 
> Yeah...I think that's pushing it
> 
> (just found out it's a repost..SORRY!)


 
she does look good here!!! actually really good!  ...and the Birkin bag??!!  how much excatly does she make on the set of "the hills????"   BTW, I just got the same pink python privatitas today!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

mistyknightwin said:


> I loooooooooooooooovvveeee her dresses! Did I say looooooooooooooooooooooooooovve her dresses!!
> 
> 
> The dress is by her.  Surprise surprise!  It retails for $3000


----------



## keya

My Purse Addiction said:


> Dita-



Dita is wearing one of my UHGs  
I love them, but I don't think I'd ever get them since it just bugs me too much when the scales curl. But the pink python Declics are soooo gorgeous!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Oh Kristin Cavallari you are making me so happy with your new Loubie additions. No longer do you have to wear the same ill-fitting pair over and over (and over). Two snaps up girlfriend!


----------



## funandsun

Kamilla850 said:


> Dita is 'officially' my style idol! That picture of her with CL at her wedding is amazing and is really making me consider a purple wedding gown.


 
You should check out the March 2006 issue of Vogue.  They ran pictures from the wedding.   They were stunning.


----------



## laureenthemean

Dita is the only person who makes me wish I had milky-white skin.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Paula Putton (People.com says she's an actress in _The Swing Vote_)


----------



## LaDonna

more *paula patton*


----------



## surlygirl

she looks so cute! I love her hubbie's music, too!


----------



## rdgldy

I have no clue who she is but she looks great!


----------



## karwood

I have not seen. or at least don't recognize these Louboutins, but InStyle states she is wearing CL.












*Look of the Day*

*All Looks*




Jul 25, 2008
*Amanda Peet in Derek Lam*

The _X-Files_ star wore Christian Louboutin heels with her feather-detailed dress.

Todd Williamson/WireImage


----------



## karwood

Here is a better pic:

*Amanda Peet: 'X-Files' Premiere*

July 24, 2008
10:49 AM


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh I like those! I saw a picture of her on People.com wearing them and thought they looked cute.


----------



## bykimber

Ashley Tisdale






Anyone knows the name of those CL ?


----------



## jh4200

I'm not positive because of the angle, but I think they're the Horatio platform slingbacks.


----------



## Stinas

^^Look like Horatio Sling or Oh My 
Im loving her jeans!


----------



## Stinas

Dita must have every single HG ever made!!!  I love her!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Simpson:


----------



## daisyduke947

Jessica Simpson looks lovely.


----------



## snf8

not sure if this has been posted yet...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ She looks adorable in that picture! Love her outfit!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *snf8*!! She looks fabulous! Such a cute outfit.


----------



## Kamilla850

OMG Paula Patton is my new idol, I had no idea that she is married to Robin Thicke who I absolutely adore.  Does anyone know which VPs she is wearing?  It looks like either metallic gold/nude or bronze python?  

I love Jessica Simpson and she looks beautiful in that dress, but I really don't see why she would pair those shoes with that dress.


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Paulla Putton's looks like the gold leather VPs to me..they looked too shiny to be python..JMO though!

Also I LOVE LC's outfit. She is gorgeous and has a great style!!!


----------



## afcgirl

Sorry if this is a re-post:

Heidi Klum:


----------



## bagpunk

afcgirl, are those declics?


----------



## LavenderIce

bagpunk said:


> afcgirl, are those declics?


 
Yeah, they're the yellow suede Declics.  They were available at Barneys.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren in her Minibouts again:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Eva Longoria- I'm not sure what style she's wearing because I couldn't find a picture of her from the front:


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ I love LC!  She's always so cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

I  Heidi Klum.


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't tell what they are either, but I have seen her in a pair of VP whipsnakes.  



My Purse Addiction said:


> Eva Longoria- I'm not sure what style she's wearing because I couldn't find a picture of her from the front:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Tatyana Ali


----------



## angelcove

Could Eva be wearing these? Alta dama watersnake


----------



## daisyduke947

Yup, Eva's wearing the watersnake. They are so hot!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Here's another angle- they're not the Altadama.


----------



## KillerTofu

Yeah, I didn't think they were. They look like some kind of Pailletes to me, Decollete maybe?

I'm really not enjoying VB's shoes, though. They look like something Katie "Jordan" Price would wear. Not cute.


----------



## jh4200

ITA!  What is she thinking?  She has one of the world's best collections of CLs, and that's what she wears?


----------



## kaeleigh

Here is a link to some front views of Eva's shoes.
http://x17online.com/celebrities/eva_longoria/how_can_she_beso_beautiful-07272008.php
http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=eva-eats-at-beso


----------



## letsgoshopping

That's weird. In the picture above on this page they look like closed toe shoes but in the pictures in the link they are clearly VPs. Anyhoo, they look like lizard to me. Either that or whipsnake.


----------



## sara999

are they the lizard VPs?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I agree with LGS and sara- they look like lizard VPs from the pictures.


----------



## karwood

Molly Sims:


----------



## karwood

LC with a friend wearing CLs:

http://allcelebpics.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/001120.jpg


----------



## karwood

LC:


----------



## mjvictamonte

Ladies, can we please check at least a few pages back before posting a picture? We've been getting a lot of duplicates lately. Just a suggestion


----------



## karwood

mjvictamonte said:


> Ladies, can we please check at least a few pages back before posting a picture? We've been getting a lot of duplicates lately. Just a suggestion


 
Oops! Just noticed I posted a dup! I'll Be MORE cautious next time.

Peace!:shame:


----------



## Rocky

mjvictamonte said:


> Ladies, can we please check at least a few pages back before posting a picture? We've been getting a lot of duplicates lately. Just a suggestion



...and can we please crop out Heidi & Spencer's faces.  I know I do


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rocky said:


> ...and can we please crop out Heidi & Spencer's faces. I know I do


  PLEASE DO!


----------



## afcgirl

These Black Patent Platform Iowa Zeppas are the HOTTEST shoes!  I put a pair on hold at Neimans today:

(btw, sorry about the size of the pic, I don't know how to make it smaller)


----------



## afcgirl

One more pic:


----------



## rdgldy

She looks amazing!!


----------



## betty*00

Halle looks beautiful! I definitely want a pair of those now!!


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum:


----------



## daisyduke947

Eva Green


----------



## karwood

Ricki Lake wearing Lady Gres:









http://www.imnotobsessed.com/node/48599


----------



## karwood

Felicity Huffman wearing the Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Cantenita:


----------



## snf8

karwood said:


> Heidi Klum wearing Cantenita:




oh no heidi the toes are all bad!! and to think i thought she could do no wrong!


----------



## sara999

eva green does amazing!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Felicity Huffman looks beautiful!!! 
I'm not a Halle fan, but those Iowas are HOT!


----------



## xboobielicousx

halle looks amazing!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Heidi, what happened?!  She always looks perfect, but that toe overhang needs to go!

Halle looks amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Apologies in advance if these are duplicates, they are not recent, so if they were posted, they were posted a while ago.  I just wanted to put them because the the pony hair caught my eye:







More of KK:


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook


----------



## LaDonna

*kristin davis *  don't know if these are old/repeat..  found while browsing the net.


----------



## LaDonna

love kk's pony vp's.


----------



## dknigh21

Eva looks like she's channeling Dita! It's a great pic.

And I love Kim's outfit in the third picture.


----------



## may3545

Oh wow I love Kristen Davis! She looks gorgeous here.


----------



## karwood

KK shopping at a CL Boutique:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^*sigh* Lucky her and her thin calves...


----------



## karwood

Diane Kruger:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Diane looks so cute and casual!


----------



## karwood

America Ferrera wearing CLs at the premiere of "The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants 2", July 28.08:


----------



## karwood




----------



## snf8

ooo i love them in blue!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of America Ferrera:

(Not duplicates, different angles)
















Mama Kardashian and Khloe:


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE Americas VPs!! She's gotten so thin though..


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm not sure if this chick qualifies for a "celebrity" but neither do the Kardashians IMO  This was up this morning on Gilt.. they're having a FAB J.Mendel sale
I  this style


----------



## LavenderIce

I think we've taken the term "celebrity" loosely in this thread.  I just have this insatiable need to see pics of CLs that I'll post the Kardashians, Kristin Cavilleri, etc. to see the darn shoes!  The ones that I have the biggest problem with are the socialites.  I'm like huh?    Who the heck is that?  btw, Krystal, who is that chick?  I like those lizard d'orsays.


----------



## 8seventeen19

She's a model... That's the J.Mendel dress I want but they don't have my size. It's from gilt.com


----------



## snf8

ooooo i want those!!


----------



## sara999

i love america! she looks about the same to me, i feel the ugly betty clothes make her look more dumpy when she's actually quite curvy!


----------



## karwood

Autumn Reeser:


----------



## karwood

LC and a glimpse of the red soles of her Loubies. I am betting she is wearing her VPs:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Man, I am so getting a magenta City.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I love Autumn Reeser! I'm glad to see a pair on her.


----------



## jh4200

I love the blue on America's VPs!  So pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm not sure if this chick qualifies for a "celebrity" but neither do the Kardashians IMO  This was up this morning on Gilt.. they're having a FAB J.Mendel sale
> I  this style


I totally agree-the model has a better claim to fame!!!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## daisyduke947

DamierAddict said:


>



Are these really Louboutin? The soles look pink to me. But if they aren't, I wish he'd make a pair like that! They are so hot!


----------



## JuneHawk

They look like Betsey Johnsons to me


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ew, she's doing the strap over the pant leg thing too.


----------



## bambolina

DamierAddict said:


>


 
Who is that?


----------



## angelcove

^^ she's katie price aka jordan. "model" from the uk. she used to have a reality show on E!


----------



## laureenthemean

JuneHawk said:


> They look like Betsey Johnsons to me


Me too.


----------



## LavenderIce

Adriana Lima in Noeudette Gisa:











Kim Kardashian in Alta Dama?:


----------



## snickerdoodles

Hi!

The search feature isn't working so I thought I'd post this.  This pic is from the Rihanna InStyle August 2008 issue.  Could anyone identify the style?

 http://tinyurl.com/648g5j 

Thanks so much!  I'm totally new to this.  :shame:

(sorry i couldnt get the pic to post....)


----------



## angelcove

laureenthemean said:


> I think it's 120mm, with a 10mm platform.
> 
> 
> Yup, new for fall. They're red suede Declic 130s, but I don't know if they're out yet.


 
May be available at Saks or BG


----------



## snickerdoodles

Thank you so much, angelcove!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ew, she's doing the strap over the pant leg thing too.


 

I remember a few years ago, I saw a pic of I want to say Beyonce or Cameron Diaz or someone wearing the strap over their pant leg, but that was ages ago (maybe 5 years ago).  I thought it was wierd back then and still think its wierd now.  I hope this trend does not catches on...


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Those declics are a beauty!


----------



## rdgldy

at Saks-here's the link
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217448941027&ev19=1:1


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1217454579906&ev19=2:8

oops! that was the wrong link
sorry


----------



## ceseeber

shoeaddictklw said:


>


 I'm so glad this picture got posted, because I just got these shoes in the mail today


----------



## daisyduke947

ceseeber said:


> I'm so glad this picture got posted, because I just got these shoes in the mail today



FROMWHERE?!?! Pictures, pleeeease!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

same dress
both in loubies!


----------



## karwood

Monet Mazur in Instyle August 2008 issue:

http://tinyurl.com/5htgcb


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Love it.  Shoes and outfit are gorgeous together.


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love that dress!  they both look great...and of course, the shoes


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> Monet Mazur in Instyle August 2008 issue:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/5htgcb


 

what is she in? She looks familiar....

I LOVE those Declics! Those are the 130mms right?


----------



## angelcove

shoeaddictklw said:


> what is she in? She looks familiar....
> 
> I LOVE those Declics! Those are the 130mms right?


 
The only movie that I know she was in was Torque. Motorcycle movie w/Ice Cube. I've seen her in bit parts on TV.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's it! My DH LOVES that movie... he's _really_ into bikes. I've also seen her on CSI Miami.
She's so pretty!


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## LaDonna

wooow...she really needs a bra on!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ LOVE her Herve Leger skirt! I've been debating about whether to buy it...


----------



## MKWMDA

omg thats INDECENT. :blink:


----------



## rdgldy

Honestly I was so busy looking at her shoes that I missed the boobs!  A bra would be a good suggestion.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL MK!! I saw that too.. why don't celebrities do a lighting test?!?


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^^Oh no Christina, beware of color transfer on those precious things!!!  lol


----------



## danicky

^^ LOL, I was thinking the same thing. I don't think she cares, though...


----------



## madamelizaking

She probably has 10 of the same pair of each shoe  ...lol.. and an in house shoe cobbler


oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^^Oh no Christina, beware of color transfer on those precious things!!!  lol


----------



## LaDonna

*solange*


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## daisyduke947

^ That bag and dress together are SO hot! I always wear orange and blue and brown.


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

i see a red peek from both kim and khloe!


----------



## madamelizaking

ashley tisdale should be the poster child for Coffee Bean... mmm, i want an ice blended now!!! lol


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^^Oh no Christina, beware of color transfer on those precious things!!!  lol




haha!


----------



## bambolina

DamierAddict said:


>


I really like her outfit.

Anyone know where that top/cardigan  is from?


----------



## sara999

madamelizaking said:


>


this picture is GORGEOUS! just the placement of her feet...would be such a perfect shoe ad!


----------



## MKWMDA

LaDonna said:


> *solange*



WOW! I LOVE this dress and the shoes together!!! They look fabulous!! I never thought about putting orange and blue together!!
(Im just getting into colors, after having worn nothing but black, white, and brown until now.)


----------



## DamierAddict

are these cls?


----------



## Kamilla850

^^These are YSL Tributes.


----------



## JuneHawk

The sole looks orange to me.  Versace maybe?


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## DamierAddict

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^These are YSL Tributes.





woops sorry, they did look like tributes to me thats y i got a little confuzzled


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## more_CHOOS

^ For some reason I think Micha Barton looks .  But Jenny McCarthy's (?) legs looks SOOOOoO NICE!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Jenny looks great!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, those neurones look amazing on jenny!


----------



## danicky

DamierAddict said:


>


 

I just love her!!!


----------



## karwood

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^These are YSL Tributes.


 
I second that, those do look like the YSL Tributes


----------



## karwood

Miss Jenny Is looking Stunning!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Jenny looks great! A LOOONG way from her "Singled Out" days!!! I am really starting to like the Neurons!


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## LaDonna

^ can't see.  jenny looks great.  love the dress!


----------



## afcgirl

Denise Richards:


----------



## afcgirl

I believe these are also CLs on Denise Richards:


----------



## afcgirl

More Denise Richards:


----------



## afcgirl

More Denise Richards:


----------



## rdgldy

Jenny looks beautiful-I really love the neurons!


----------



## afcgirl

Okay, yes I am bored.

Angelina Joli:


----------



## natassha68

the brown suede caternita's on Denise, she looks great!


----------



## glamgrl921

angelina stunning as per usual


----------



## snf8

afcgirl said:


> I believe these are also CLs on Denise Richards:




i realllly like these!


----------



## snf8

keep em coming *afc*!


----------



## dknigh21

I love that picture of Angelina. She looks fab.


----------



## afcgirl

Sorry if this is a re-post of Angelina Jolie:


----------



## snf8

i see red...


----------



## afcgirl

Pam Anderson in Pigalles:


----------



## afcgirl

More Pam Anderson (not the best pic, but her feet look cute):


----------



## afcgirl

More Pam Anderson:


----------



## afcgirl

One more Pam Anderson and then time for bed:


----------



## karwood

KK wearing CL VP Black patent:


----------



## afcgirl

Carmen Elektra:


----------



## karwood

Stacy Q wearing Cantenitas:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pam= HOT MESS!


----------



## evolkatie

Wow, pam is just wow. I do LOVE her legs though.


----------



## danicky

I agree, Pam has some sexy legs!!! lol


----------



## lovely&amazing

I think Pams ta-ta's have a different zip code than the rest of her body...


----------



## *Lo

Pam does have nice legs but she skeeves me out


----------



## lumkeikei

lovely&amazing said:


> I think Pams ta-ta's have a different zip code than the rest of her body...


 
I am sorry but that is way too funny


----------



## cjy

lovely&amazing said:


> I think Pams ta-ta's have a different zip code than the rest of her body...


 Yeah!!! A zip code in another State!!! Come to think of it they may each have one...


----------



## sara999

i adore pam. she's a devoted mum but has fun at teh same time.

in my heart i still want her and tommy to work it out!


and yeah she has GREAT legs!!!!


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Rihanna! Don't know the name of her CLs, maybe one of you girls know?


----------



## evolkatie

those look like the insectikas to me


----------



## more_CHOOS

yeah they look like insectikas.


----------



## *Magdalena*

afcgirl said:


> Carmen Elektra:


 
I  Carmen's outfit!


----------



## Raffaluv

DamierAddict said:


>


 
She looks gorgeous!  I just got these neurons in the mail yesterday and I swear I wanted to sleep with them on, such a sexy shoe - if I didnt need a peddy i'd def post pics


----------



## sara999

no kidding, i LOVE the neurons!!!


----------



## cjy

Raffaluv said:


> She looks gorgeous! I just got these neurons in the mail yesterday and I swear I wanted to sleep with them on, such a sexy shoe - if I didnt need a peddy i'd def post pics


 Yes she does!!! Very chic look here!


----------



## DamierAddict

=[ my picdidnt post yesterday ... 

http://egotastic.com/image?path=080..., Alessandra Ambrosio, Miranda Kerr, and More


----------



## Rocky

^This one is my favorite!  Look at dude in the background:


----------



## snf8

!!!!!! those shoes are TDF!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

YELLOW ANEMONE?! 

  

HELL YES.


----------



## danicky

Wow that picture is gorgeous.


----------



## jh4200

What a gorgeous picture!  Wow!


----------



## JuneHawk

Those Anemones are stunning!


----------



## more_CHOOS

wow!  those legs!!!


----------



## *Lo

LOL that guys face is priceless!!  I love that VS model she is soooo beautiful


----------



## omgblonde

Those yellow shoes are to die for!!


----------



## javaboo

Sophia Bush with Blue Suede Declic. I'm not sure who the other person is.


----------



## karwood

Tila Tequila wearing CL NP Glitter:


----------



## more_CHOOS

i think she's wearing butt pads...i don't remember her booty being that big...


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Cantenita:

http://www4.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/Nakheel+Launches+*****+International+Hotel+Kd_HXzcIyXgl.jpg


----------



## karwood

Ashley Tinsdale modeling for Elle:


----------



## *Lo

^^^Her dog is REDICULOUSLY CUTE!!!

I just bought those lilac shoes!!


----------



## LaDonna

^^ that puppy is the cutest!  i really need a toy poodle.  which cl's are they btw?


----------



## DamierAddict

beyonce


----------



## DamierAddict

^^^



http://x17online.com/celebrities/beyonce_knowles/is_ms_b_misbehaving-08022008.php


----------



## snf8

karwood said:


> Ashley Tinsdale modeling for Elle:



oh no! those gorgeous CLs are getting all dirty!!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

afcgirl said:


> Okay, yes I am bored.
> 
> Angelina Joli:


 
I'm sorry I may be alone in this but I LOATHE her...and the  homewrecker is wearing my UHG!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ LOL I don't like her either. Plus, her feet look really weird in those! They look so painful on her.


----------



## snf8

ShoesInTheCity said:


> I'm sorry I may be alone in this but I LOATHE her...and the  homewrecker is wearing my UHG!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!




you are not alone hunny...


----------



## evolkatie

I dont mind angelina jolie but I don't get why every guy thinks shes so great.

she needs a little meat on her feet. bony feet freak me out


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Daisy & Snf - &


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL. Her ankles actually look like they are about to snap in half. And I don't think she's that great. She's not THAT gorgeous. I think she's a bit rude. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## snf8

ShoesInTheCity said:


> Daisy & Snf - &




haha! :tpfrox:


sorry i had to!!


----------



## snf8

it just bugs me how she acts like shes saving the world while stealing peoples husbands...idk just my opinion...but i might get shot for it!


----------



## cjy

You know my DH ask me why so was suppose to be "all that" he said he did not find her all that gorgeous and thought many woman were so much prettier.


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah, exactly. She's still a jerk for stealing someone else's husband. I hate that, it's just awful. Jennifer Aniston is so much nicer and prettier in my book.


----------



## po0hping

karwood said:


> Ashley Tinsdale modeling for Elle:



are those declics?


----------



## afcgirl

Well I agree that Angelina is a homewrecker and a hypocrite, but I personally think she is disgustingly beautiful and maybe has the most perfect face ever on a human being.  Oh well.


----------



## snf8

and now for my **100** post.....

my personal favorite CL celebrity wearing my first pair of CLs....


----------



## snf8

po0hping said:


> are those declics?




yes i believe they are


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

:true:





daisyduke947 said:


> Yeah, exactly. She's still a jerk for stealing someone else's husband. I hate that, it's just awful. Jennifer Aniston is so much nicer and prettier in my book.


----------



## madamelizaking

Ok, I will admit I do think Angelina is stunning...but I CAN'T stand how everyone thinks she's such a great person. Yeah, she does charities and helps with UNICEF and what ...but the woman's LAST TWO HUSBANDS both were w/someone or MARRIED when she started dating them as well as her current "love interest" (let's see how long this one lasts). I agree, home wrecker...and the only people I know that "love her" so much are homewreckers too (ok, not all of them, but a couple of them).


----------



## madamelizaking

bump


----------



## sara999

javaboo said:


> Sophia Bush with Blue Suede Declic. I'm not sure who the other person is.


i have a TOTAL girl crush on her. she's so classy and always seems so kind!! not to mention she has the hottest voice...it's all throaty!


----------



## Raffaluv

*Lo said:


> ^^^Her dog is REDICULOUSLY CUTE!!!
> 
> I just bought those lilac shoes!!


 

OMG Lo you got these?!?!? Lucky duck  I had come back to look at them _again_ & noticed your post - please post pics if you get around to it, i'd love to see them close up


----------



## dknigh21

I have to go against the crowd. I love Angelina. As far as the whole Brad and Jennifer thing, it takes two to tango. If Brad wasn't willing, it wouldn't have gone anywhere. Angie was single and was therefore able to see whomever she wanted. Brad was the one who was married. It's his responsibility to turn down anyone outside of his marriage. It always gets me that the "other woman" is blamed and called a homewrecker. Why isn't more blame placed on the guy who is married and in an exclusive relationship? The single person is free to see anyone they like; the married person isn't and took vows to "forsake all others". I just feel like society lets the guy off free while the woman takes the blame. And I don't see why we aren't over it by now. Jennifer obviously is. And Brad and Angelina have a family and are past it. The public seems to be the only party that isn't.

And I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## jh4200

Raffaluv said:


> OMG Lo you got these?!?!? Lucky duck  I had come back to look at them _again_ & noticed your post - please post pics if you get around to it, i'd love to see them close up


 

Yes, yes, pics!  Those look gorgeous, must see a close up!


----------



## shoecrazy

dknigh21 said:


> I have to go against the crowd. I love Angelina. As far as the whole Brad and Jennifer thing, it takes two to tango. If Brad wasn't willing, it wouldn't have gone anywhere. Angie was single and was therefore able to see whomever she wanted. Brad was the one who was married. It's his responsibility to turn down anyone outside of his marriage. It always gets me that the "other woman" is blamed and called a homewrecker. Why isn't more blame placed on the guy who is married and in an exclusive relationship? The single person is free to see anyone they like; the married person isn't and took vows to "forsake all others". I just feel like society lets the guy off free while the woman takes the blame. And I don't see why we aren't over it by now. Jennifer obviously is. And Brad and Angelina have a family and are past it. The public seems to be the only party that isn't.
> 
> And I'll get off my soap box now.



I agree - I love Angelina - I think she's gorgeous, she has great style,  and I think all the work she's done to bring attention to various causes is amazing.

None of us really know the real story of what happened in her personal life and I blame Brad equally if not more anyway.


----------



## sara999

i just want angelina jolie to eat a sandwich...or twelve?


----------



## daisyduke947

Apparently she's supposed to fatten up for her next movie, *sara999*. 

But it's not just the fact that Brad Pitt is guilty too, it's that she's stolen other women's husbands BEFORE. She's done it a couple times now. Whether she isn't all to blame or not, she's still a homewrecker. She should eat more, her feet look gaunt.


----------



## laureenthemean

I agree with everyone.  I think AJ is pretty, but not anything special, and of course, there's the whole homewrecking thing.


----------



## snf8

my ex would always crack me up because he would go on rants when people would say how beautiful she was...he would be like 'dude, she looks just like her father!' and then people would go eww she does...hahah


----------



## KillerTofu

Thank you *dknigh21* and *shoecrazy *for saying what I was thinking. If posting a picture of Angelina Jolie is going to turn the thread in to this for the following few pages, I hope she never wears CLs again!


----------



## karwood

killertofu said:


> thank you *dknigh21* and *shoecrazy *for saying what i was thinking. If posting a picture of angelina jolie is going to turn the thread in to this for the following few pages, i hope she never wears cls again!


 
ita!!!


----------



## karwood

J Lo wearing VP Gold:


----------



## sara999

really? they look more reflective than the rose-gold


----------



## snf8

IMO, those look like the specchio VPs to me...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000001cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271001


----------



## sara999

i was thinking that or the anachrici.......i dunno. the reflective metal ones. haha


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Heidi's shoes look like the C'est Moi booties:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lauren in her trusty black satin VPs:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ugh... not a fan of Heidi's but I REALLY like those booties! 
That couch looks identical to my couch! LOL


----------



## Leefi

My Purse Addiction said:


> Heidi's shoes look like the C'est Moi booties:



love her shoes 
hate her 
BUT another interesting fact, doesn't that bag look eerily similar to lauren's magenta city??


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I agree- I can't stand the girl but she does have great shoes (for the most part). Her Bbag is the same color as Lauren's but it's HUGE. Too big to be carrying as a purse, IMO.


----------



## snf8

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I agree- I can't stand the girl but she does have great shoes (for the most part). Her Bbag is the same color as Lauren's but it's HUGE. Too big to be carrying as a purse, IMO.



i agree...especially out to a club! i still cant get over audrinas shoes though! to a club??


----------



## LaDonna

*jojo*  she looks cute.  love the pink minibout's!


----------



## lovely&amazing

snf8 said:


> i agree...especially out to a club! i still cant get over audrinas shoes though! to a club??


 

Maybe she's gonna pull out some cardboard and do some wicked moves...


----------



## LaDonna

*monique coleman*


----------



## jh4200

lovely&amazing said:


> Maybe she's gonna pull out some cardboard and do some wicked moves...


 
Seriously laughing out loud here!


----------



## daisyduke947

Jojo looks great! I love her dress.


----------



## snf8

lovely&amazing said:


> Maybe she's gonna pull out some cardboard and do some wicked moves...





that was amazing


----------



## 8seventeen19

lovely&amazing said:


> Maybe she's gonna pull out some cardboard and do some wicked moves...


 
OMG K!!!


----------



## bagpunk

angelina jolie looks good in her loubs. i think i might be a fan of her talent and some of her works.


----------



## luxlover

Does anyone know the name of the shoes shes wearing? It looks like an Anemone but the Anemones dont have a strap on the foot...??



Rocky said:


> ^This one is my favorite! Look at dude in the background:


----------



## KillerTofu

I strongly suspect they're just Anemones that have been altered.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Yeah, it's for GQ I think, so it was probably a special style for the photo shoot.


----------



## laureenthemean

I agree, I think they are just altered Anemones.  Those shoes were worn in a VS fashion show.


----------



## snf8

kellie pickler:


----------



## Rocky

luxlover said:


> Does anyone know the name of the shoes shes wearing? It looks like an Anemone but the Anemones dont have a strap on the foot...??



I looks like two holes were punched on each side to give it the ballerina ribbon affect/effect (I never get it right).


----------



## LaDonna

model *liya kebede*


----------



## LaDonna

vanessa hudgens


----------



## LaDonna

*blake lively*


----------



## sara999

she seems so fun and casual. i love her on gossip girl!


----------



## madamelizaking

Blake looks so good! I want that dress, and the shoes, and the belt.... Once this baby comes out i'm going shopping lol.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE her outfit! I've been looking for who it's by all morning to no avail. Anyone know?


----------



## surlygirl

I'd like to know, too! I need Blake's belt for my one shoulder Vince dress. :shame:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Her Decolletes are black her belt is brown... that's just WRONG! I hope those shoes just look darker than they are.


----------



## snf8

vanessa looks amazing...those mad marys are perfect!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ are you sure that's not just the reflection? I think her belt is black.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ I'm not sure. I sure hope her stylist wouldn't let her do that.


----------



## laureenthemean

It looks like the belt is black, but the buckle/clasp/whatever is brown.


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> I agree, I think they are just altered Anemones.  Those shoes were worn in a VS fashion show.



uhm...i wonder if CL made yelllow anemone for regular retail then. I've only seen black, red, turquoise anemones so far. I would love a pair in yellow...haha though i dont know how wearable yellow is..


----------



## surlygirl

shoeaddict beat me to it! blake's picture is posted in the celebrity style thread.


----------



## snf8

i think miley is wearing the for ever tina boots here...


----------



## LavenderIce

Older pics of Kate Beckinsale (apologies in advance if duplicates):












Another of Jojo and her pink minibouts (different angle):






More of Vanessa Hudgens (different angles):











Another of Jennifer Lopez (different angle):






Nadja Borlin:






Minka Kelly:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Sophia Bush (this time solo and different angles):


----------



## LavenderIce

My last one for now.  Another of Jenny McCarthy and her black Neurons:


----------



## daisyduke947

I love Kate Beckinsale. She always looks fabulous.


----------



## jh4200

Kate looks so beautiful!

And I'm liking the EB with the white dresses, on Sophia and Minka.


----------



## Leilani:)

I have a hard time distinguishing. Is Sophia Bush wearing Declics or Rolando's?


----------



## laureenthemean

Leilani:) said:


> I have a hard time distinguishing. Is Sophia Bush wearing Declics or Rolando's?



Looks like Declics to me.


----------



## JuneHawk

Kate Beckinsale is so beautiful!


----------



## karwood

Amber Tamblyn wearing the CL Eel Alta Damas @ GMA 8/4/08:


----------



## karwood

LC @ 2008 Teen Choice Award Pre-Party:






Lauren Conrad wore a white sheath _Mason_ dress to this event, which she accessorized with a thin black belt.

The look was complete with black _Christian Louboutin_ peep-toes, two pendant necklaces and some bangles.


----------



## smurfet

karwood said:


> KK shopping at a CL Boutique:


 
I wonder if this is the male SA at BH CL that abused one of our members here.


----------



## Roe

smurfet said:


> I wonder if this is the male SA at BH CL that abused one of our members here.


 

what do you mean abused?


----------



## karwood

Roe said:


> what do you mean abused?


 
It was in the rank of being very rude and unprofessional


----------



## karwood

Taryn Manning hosted _Us Weekly_'s Hot Hollywood Summer party at Dune in Southampton, New York Saturday. 
Wearing CL Minibouts
http://www.usmagazine.com/hot_pics_gallery?o=11


----------



## karwood

Lindsey Price of "Lipstick Jungles" wearing CL Cantenitas:


----------



## evolkatie

smurfet said:


> I wonder if this is the male SA at BH CL that abused one of our members here.



I would be a little shocked if CL allowed their SAs to dress like that. There's holes in his pants!


----------



## LaDonna

shoeaddictklw said:


> I LOVE her outfit! I've been looking for who it's by all morning to no avail. Anyone know?



*shoeaddictklw* its tadashi shoji.  i just seen it on access hollywood.


----------



## IslandSpice

karwood said:


> Taryn Manning hosted _Us Weekly_'s Hot Hollywood Summer party at Dune in Southampton, New York Saturday.
> Wearing CL Minibouts


 
Ooh, I love that dress.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LaDonna said:


> *shoeaddictklw* its tadashi shoji. i just seen it on access hollywood.


 
Thank you thank you!!! You ROCK LaDonna! Now, let's see if I can find the darn thing! I already pre ordered Kristen Bells outfit from last night so hopefully I will luck out twice!


----------



## bagpunk

lovely nudes.... what are they, anyone know?



LaDonna said:


> model *liya kebede*


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ decollete


----------



## LavenderIce

bagpunk--they look like camel patent decollettes.


----------



## madamelizaking

J lo's don't look like they have a red sole? Is it just me...Maybe i'm going blind


----------



## bagpunk

ah. thanks ladies. i am just investigating what i should hunt next  and my eyes kept going to a few of the same ones: VP, decollettes, declics, madeline, pigalle.

so camel and not nude ya? thanks!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

bagpunk said:


> ah. thanks ladies. i am just investigating what i should hunt next  and my eyes kept going to a few of the same ones: VP, decollettes, declics, madeline, pigalle.
> 
> so camel and not nude ya? thanks!!!


 
The camel patent decollettes were/are available at Saks.


----------



## madamelizaking

it's a black belt! must of been a relfection?


----------



## LaDonna

*blake lively*  cute romper!


----------



## karo

Bar Rafaeli


----------



## karwood

Rihanna and her REEAALLLY CUTE puppy!


----------



## karo

Some old Angelina pics


----------



## karo

Love these outfits


----------



## xboobielicousx

kate beckinsale is so beautiful! i've always loved her!

who is Nadja Borlin? she's BEAUTIFUL!

lindsay price is really cute too...

all these celebs are almost as stylish as our tpf members


----------



## madamelizaking

Sorry if this has been posted already!

Is it just me or does carmen's Vps look a bit too small?


----------



## cjy

Her feet do look wide in them.


----------



## lovespeonies

karo said:


> Love these outfits


 
i like these outfits, too.  so classy and simple.  i wish i had bought those camel simples instead of the camel decolletes.  They would have been much more comfortable.


----------



## fmd914

I think Kim's look smaller than Carmen's!  Love Carmen's dress - whose is it?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Catherine Malandrino... I believe.


----------



## fmd914

shoeaddictklw said:


> Catherine Malandrino... I believe.


 

Thanks, K!


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr:


----------



## *Magdalena*

Brenda Song...not a big celebrity, obviously but i do like her outfit..


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod I loooove Miranda's dress. The Australian designers are amazing.


----------



## Souzie

And her shoes, her shoes!!!  That color is smokin hot.  Where can I get them?  Please sign me up!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ashanti in Lady Gres


----------



## daisyduke947

^ OHMIGOD are those SATIN? We need an HQ/HR version of that picture! That's the Alta Nodo!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^^GAH, those are the blue satin Alta Nodo!


----------



## *Magdalena*

You're right....Karwood has posted a pic of these before in another thread...


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh that's Page Six magazine. I gotta pick up a copy and make a high resolution scan to post here.


----------



## javaboo

Blake Lively in Decolletes






Miranda Kerr in Fontanetes


----------



## JuneHawk

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ashanti in Lady Gres


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian:


----------



## karwood

Kathrine Jenkins:


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod all of the models are wearing Louboutins at the David Jones fashion show! They make me really want a pair of those...


----------



## laureenthemean

Kristin Cavallari








Sorry about the size, but check out the toes!  Shoes are fab (not her toes), but that shirt/dress is fug.


----------



## daisyduke947

Why are her toes always falling out? That's very odd.


----------



## KillerTofu

Oh, Kristen. Kristen, Kristen, Kristen. _Control yo' toes, girl_!


----------



## *Lo

WTF!!! Does she think this is cute?!?!?  UGH!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh. My. And I'm not even going to start in on that oversized t-shirt!


----------



## gemruby41

Poor toes being tortured like that.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^CL's are just not made for some people...


----------



## daisyduke947

She should get a Numero Prive.

Are those Fontanetes at the David Jones show a special version, or were they actually in stores?


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> She should get a Numero Prive.
> 
> Are those Fontanetes at the David Jones show a special version, or were they actually in stores?


 
They look like they are special version because they have the silver platflorm/toe


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Thanks!


----------



## *Lo

^^^They are soooo pretty!!!  I think some saks stores had black leather with silver platofrms, horatio had black suede with gold platforms


----------



## daisyduke947

Awesome, thank you so much, **Lo*!

I really love both pairs, and that picture is making me like the black more with the gold or silver behind, but I also really adore that goldish pair a bit more. They are so beautiful.


----------



## madamelizaking

I believe they were available (I swear I saw them at the BH boutique in march). They're the greasepaint versions


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh wow, thanks, *madamelizaking*!


----------



## amelaura

*Daisyduke* - they are available at David Jones here in Sydney, I received their new catalouge yesterday and they were in there. The only sucky thing is the price of CL's in Aus...they are $1050AUD


----------



## daisyduke947

I looooove David Jones. Thanks, *amelaura*! Hey, that's only about $962. I wonder how much it would cost to get it half-way around the world...

I saw this hilarious interview with Tom Hanks on Jonathan Ross, and Tom was saying he bought a typewriter from Australia for, I think, 5 cents, but the shipping was 80 dollars. He was like, "Hmmm...I think I got a good deal..."


----------



## Leescah

laureenthemean said:


> Kristin Cavallari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the size, but check out the toes! Shoes are fab (not her toes), but that shirt/dress is fug.


 
...... does she only have....... 4 toes?????


----------



## LavenderIce

daisyduke947 said:


> She should get a Numero Prive.
> 
> Are those Fontanetes at the David Jones show a special version, or were they actually in stores?


 
They look like the greasepaint versions that I saw at the BH boutique.


----------



## karwood

Hillary Duff:
\


----------



## karwood

Another pic of Hillary:


----------



## karwood

Sarah Paulsen:






Sarah Paulson is very on the floral trend, by wearing this multi-coloured 3.1 Phillip Lim floral chiffon dress. The beautiful dress has flutter sleeves, and a wide neckline which accentuates Sarah's neck.

The look is completed with gold _Christian Louboutin_ strappy sandals, and a tan leather belt with a cute fish pendant.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lo said:


> WTF!!! Does she think this is cute?!?!?  UGH!




She needs to stick to closed toe. That's just not working for her.


----------



## karwood

Petra Nemcova:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^woah, Petra looks so different in that pic.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^I am so not feeling Petra's new haircut!  It looks awful!!!!!!!!! the bangs are just WRONG!


----------



## karwood

Miranda Kerr:


----------



## karwood

Ashley Tisdale:


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ That Prada bag on Miranda is too cute!!! I want it!!!


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^I am so not feeling Petra's new haircut! It looks awful!!!!!!!!! the bangs are just WRONG!


 
I think she is trying to channel Betty Page


----------



## archygirl

Leescah said:


> ...... does she only have....... 4 toes?????


I think the problem is she has wide feet and thus when she wears open-toed CLs, the toes hang off the ends. Notice how big the shoes actually are...looks like at least 1" from her toes to the end of the shoes.....She needs to ONLY wear closed-toed shoes!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW Miranda looks fantastic!!! I love that skirt!


----------



## karwood

I posted this pic before, but this is a better shot of Amber Tamblyn wearing the Eel Alta Damas:


----------



## karwood

Amber Tamblyn, again, but in a different outfit:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Not feeling the Alta Damas with that dress but they are TDF


----------



## karwood

Penelope Cruz posing with I don't know who, but she is wearing CL Sometimes:

http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=penelopecruzbikiniuhq85ek4.jpg


----------



## karwood

Are these CLs? If yes, what are they called? BTW, this is Patricia Clarkson at the  screening of "Elegy


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Those are Versace, I am not sure of the name but they went on sale recently.

Looks like Versace is going to be changing the color of their soles each season.  Last season their soles were orange, now they are hot pink.  Doesn't Alexander McQueen also do hot pink soles?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1218037720669&ev19=1:4


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

A little off topic, but I hate when the hem of pants don't match the heel length like on Ashley Tisdale.


----------



## ohNina

^^ those are ankle length pants.  According to my SA at Nordstrom...they are the new hot length.


----------



## angelcove

shoeaddictklw said:


> WOW Miranda looks fantastic!!! I love that skirt!


 
Love her look. Does anybody know who made the skirt??


----------



## daisyduke947

It miiiight be Scanlan & Theodore.


----------



## angelcove

^Thanks


----------



## daisyduke947

Oops woah no, I'm wrong. I got my designers messed up. It might be Sass & Bide. I'm looking around for it now.


----------



## karwood

Erin Lucas wearing CL VPs:


----------



## ashakes

daisyduke947 said:


> She should get a Numero Prive.
> 
> Are those Fontanetes at the David Jones show a special version, or were they actually in stores?


 
*CL Beverly Hills boutique had those grease paint fontanetes*.  They came in beige grease, black grease, and red.

WTF is up w/ her Very Croise?  She seriously needs a reality check on her toe issues w/ strappy CLs. LOL  Like somebody said in a previous post, some shoes are not made for certain people. She needs to buy NPs/VPs.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *ashakes*! Glad to know it's an official style. Thank you so much!!


----------



## karwood

Elizabeth Berkley:


----------



## afcgirl

Okay, I can't resist posting more pics of Halle Berry in the Iowa Zeppas.  I just think she looks so stunning, from her dress to the shoes (sorry about the size of the pics:


----------



## afcgirl

Heidi Klum in nude VPs:


----------



## 8seventeen19

My UHG!! Eh, Heidi I think you need a bigger size...


----------



## daisyduke947

Heidi looks awesome! Her nude Very Prive looks fantastic on her. Great shoes.


----------



## cjy

Halle looks amazing, as always!


----------



## shoecrazy

Heidi - can I please have your shoes? And your legs?


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## karo

Pamela


----------



## afcgirl

Jennifer Aniston looks great!  She is so cute!  I love how she dresses, very simple and classic.


----------



## more_CHOOS

I love Jennifer Aniston!!!


----------



## Leescah

I love Jennifer Aniston too! And she has the Minibouts! Now I want them even more!!! (If that was even possible!!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

ugh.. pam makes CLs look trashy. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Leescah

shoeaddictklw said:


> ugh.. pam makes CLs look trashy. I didn't think that was possible.


 
Might have something to do with the fact that she is parading around an a mini nightdress!!!! Not exactly demure, is our Pam...


----------



## keya

karo said:


> Pamela



What the £$@# is she wearing?? :s


----------



## snf8

^ i was asking myself the same thing


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> What the £$@# is she wearing?? :s



She wore a bikini top and those short shorts that are split high on the sides and thought, "Hm, maybe this is a little too much, what can I throw on to cover up a bit more?  Oh this curtain will do nicely!"


----------



## rdgldy

Pam's* shoes* are divine!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> She wore a bikini top and those short shorts that are split high on the sides and thought, "Hm, maybe this is a little too much, what can I throw on to cover up a bit more?  Oh this curtain will do nicely!"


----------



## jh4200

Laureen, you sound exactly like the Fashion Police on E!


----------



## luxlover

haha Laureen you make the best comments


----------



## laureenthemean

LOL, thanks guys.  I don't make a lot of comments, but sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ahhh why do people look so good in the Mini Bout? I don't necessarily love the style, but people are making me want them! Ugh.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I'm starting to regret selling mine!


----------



## gemruby41

daisyduke947 said:


> Ahhh why do people look so good in the Mini Bout? I don't necessarily love the style, but people are making me want them! Ugh.


I feel the same way daisy. Something about the little hole in front didn't appeal to me.  When I see other people wearing them, I wish I had a pair.


----------



## Leescah

^ Daisy, Laureen, Gem - Saks have the Taupe Minibouts on a full size run NOW! sfn8 (bless her!) pm'd me to tell me cos I've been searching for the black ones! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...83638&ev19=3:1http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...83638&ev19=3:1


----------



## jh4200

Leescah, I also saw the black in Saks NY today - maybe you should give them a call and check on the sizes - if you're willing to pay full price, that is!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *Leescah*, but I sold mine b/c they were too tight on my toes.  Broke my heart, but I knew that someone else would love them more.


----------



## Leescah

Thanks jh4200, but I *think* (oh that's convincing isn't it haha!) that unless I find them on NAP UK or another UK based company, that I will wait until I come to NY next month cos at least then I'll save on shipping and custom charges! And if they're no longer available by then, well then it just wasn't meant to be (or I'll throw a giant wobbler in the ladies toilets when I think no one is looking )


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Btw, *Leescah*, they also come in nude kid leather.  Kamilla has them, and they are TDF.  The little peep toe is gold.


----------



## jh4200

The nudes are also currently available at Saks NY.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I often thinking about calling and asking about them about the nude, even though I know they'll be too tight.


----------



## Leescah

Will somebody be a darling and hide one pair in each colour for me somewhere in Saks where no one will find them until I get there in September? Maybe in an overhead vent or something - like they do in the movies!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL! Glad to know others feel the same way. I think they are sort of weird and ugly, and the red tip draws way too much attention to the toe, but they look fantastic on people.


----------



## jh4200

I always thought this too, but then I was looking for a brown shoe and saw them on Danicky and Stinas, which convinced me to get them - still sort of though they'd look funny on me, since I don't have perfect feet like they do, but they're magical or something, because they look totally normal.


----------



## JuneHawk

daisyduke947 said:


> Ahhh why do people look so good in the Mini Bout? I don't necessarily love the style, but people are making me want them! Ugh.



maybe you'd change your mind right back if you saw what they look like on me


----------



## laureenthemean

I actually really like the tiny peep toe on the Minibout.  It's like they're almost a regular pump, but then there's that tiny flash of red and skin.  Very cute.


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> I actually really like the tiny peep toe on the Minibout.  It's like they're almost a regular pump, but then there's that tiny flash of red and skin.  Very cute.



I like them too and it's a shame they just don't fit me.  The toebox is far too tight.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that was my problem too.


----------



## socalboo

That's funny, I thought the same thing about them too and then you see them on and they look fantastic! If you get them Laureen, you can stretch them, right? Or did it not work with your other ones?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Eh, I didn't really want to put in the effort, and decided to put the money towards some others instead.  They really made my toes numb after wearing them for a pretty short period of time.


----------



## daisyduke947

JuneHawk said:


> maybe you'd change your mind right back if you saw what they look like on me



Nope, actually!   I thought they looked so cool on you, which is why I was sad that they didn't fit you. 

I don't really like the taupe, I think...I think I like the black pair more. The red tip looks more natural. And the pink is gorgeous on Jojo, and so the red doesn't stand out too much. The black seems more like the Very Prive, which is probably why I like it more than the taupe.


----------



## balmiu

reese witherspoon and her nude CLs


----------



## madamelizaking

^^^ OOOOOOH!!! It looks like she has FOOT PETALS Sole Stoppers ON!!! I guess we all try to preserve them


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, good eye!


----------



## madamelizaking

This is just priceless....

And this, ladies, is another example of a celebrity who doesn't deserve the millions...or the Cls....


----------



## madamelizaking

I *Think* this hasn't been posted yet?


----------



## laureenthemean

Goodness, what is she wearing (we all know what she's not wearing)?  She doesn't do those C'est Moi justice.  Gimme!


madamelizaking said:


> This is just priceless....
> 
> And this, ladies, is another example of a celebrity who doesn't deserve the millions...or the Cls....


----------



## rdgldy

First, who is she?

Second, I love the booties


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ugh.. well I did like the C'est Moi bootie... 

LOL rdg, I thought you said boobie at first! I had to re-read it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lilly Allen is a british singer, at least her shoes are cute


----------



## *Magdalena*

what a lady-like style to exit your car!!  classy


----------



## daisyduke947

Ugh, Lily Allen. She's so *****y and rude. That's so gross that she isn't wearing a bra.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ugh.. well I did like the C'est Moi bootie...
> 
> LOL rdg, I thought you said boobie at first! I had to re-read it!


 
OMG I totally thought it said boobie not bootie too....I must be tired.....


----------



## sara999

someone said the minibouts remind them of a nostril and i haven't been able to look at the shoes in the same way since!!!!


----------



## schwarz

the c'est moi booties are really great! can anyone tell me in what colors they come? up to now I have seen: hot pink, a sort of turquoise, black suede, black and a gray. Lily Allen's look like gray suede...can anyone help? thanks


----------



## karwood

Leighton Meester:







Leighton Meester arrived at this event looking flawless, and incredibly elegant wearing a metallic sweetheart necklined Nina Ricci Resort 2009 mini dress. I love that she kept her neck bare and pulled her hair back, as she help elongate her neck.

She is glowing here, and this is down to her sun-kissed skin, and her nude make-up.

The actress completes her look with a Christian Louboutin Minilou clutch and _Louboutin_ black pumps.


----------



## karwood

LC:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Leighton looks gorgeous!!! 
LC- ehhh not feeling those shoes but I never did.


----------



## daisyduke947

Leighton looks gorgeous. She's got great posture too.

Lauren Conrad looks great in her Nuit! She always looks great in them.


----------



## karwood

A better pic of Leighton Meester and her CLs:


----------



## karwood

Paris Hilton.Not sure what the elastic straps wrapped around her shoes is all about:


----------



## gemruby41

Nicole Richie


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## cjy

She looks really good. She wears the shoes well!


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi Montag: 














Older pics of Christina Aguilera:


----------



## *Lo

I dont like heidi with that Balenciaga weekender, I dont like heidi in general but that bag and her dont go.  Love Christina Aguilera!!  And Nicole richie looks great


----------



## rdgldy

ShoesInTheCity said:


> OMG I totally thought it said boobie not bootie too....I must be tired.....



Boobie, bootie, either would have worked!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Heidi is carrying spencer in her purse. ...I personally think that her outfit is awful. Does she not understand that weekender bag means luggage... I think it's too big. I guess it doesn't matter, though. She's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## cjy

Heidi lokks terrible. That bag...GEEZ!!! I am sorry but I think she is a SKANK


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna and Duffy shoe shopping at Barneys:


----------



## gemruby41

I like Rihanna's outfit.


----------



## rainyjewels

ooooooooo mahina xl


----------



## dknigh21

Rihanna looks great. I love her hair cut more and more every time I see a picture of her.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^That's too funny.  I was at Barneys today when they were filming this - I think it is for some Fashion Rocks show, it was very interesting to see it.  I had no idea who Duffy was but Rihanna looked awesome.


----------



## afcgirl

Rachel Hunter:


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I love Duffy, she is adorable! How fun to shop with Rhianna!


----------



## LavenderIce

From Glamour September 2008:

Victoria Beckham:





Penelope Cruz:





Anne Hathaway:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna is my girl, love the outfit.


----------



## daisyduke947

Penelope Cruz looks amazing.


----------



## sara999

i don't really like heidi but i kind of like her dress


----------



## surlygirl

rainyjewels said:


> ooooooooo mahina xl


 
That's where my eye went, too! I love that bag. Rihanna looks great.


----------



## ashakes

*Lo said:


> I dont like heidi with that Balenciaga weekender, I dont like heidi in general but that bag and her dont go. Love Christina Aguilera!! And Nicole richie looks great


 
I agree!  I'm sorry, but it's way too big for her.  It looks like you could shove her in there! LOL  It is called a weekender after all. I don't think it's  a very good, "I don't do anything of value, I'm exhausting my 15 minutes, going to lunch with a gal pal or my douche bag fiancee Spencer" kind of bag.

Ooops, looks like I told you guys how I really feel about Montag.


----------



## cjy

Yeah not only is the bag TOO big, period. You never carry a huge bag wearing a long dress like that! Unless of course, you are in the airport. But, as I said before, she is a SKANK!!!


----------



## sara999

HAHA asha you never let it out and i love it!


----------



## Leefi

another lilly allen post - this time without boobies though! :-P


----------



## gemruby41

I hope she doesn't bend forward in that shirt, or wear those CL's with that outfit.


----------



## evolkatie

gemruby41 said:


> I hope she doesn't bend forward in that shirt, or wear those CL's with that outfit.



lol yeah! it doesnt look like she's wearing a bra here either


----------



## daisyduke947

Put on a bra, Lily Allen.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Heidi Montag makes me not like things...I wonder if we can get CL to ban her from buying his shoes cause she makes them look skanky and it tarnishes the image of the brand......why wont she just goooooo away??????? and take creepy spencer with her. IMO.


----------



## bagpunk

this girl does not like bras does she... 



Leefi said:


> another lilly allen post - this time without boobies though! :-P


----------



## gemruby41

Lauren loves her satin VP's.


----------



## bagpunk

duffy has an amazing voice. cool songs too. 



Kamilla850 said:


> ^^That's too funny.  I was at Barneys today when they were filming this - I think it is for some Fashion Rocks show, it was very interesting to see it.  I had no idea who Duffy was but Rihanna looked awesome.


----------



## *Magdalena*

gemruby41 said:


> Lauren loves her satin VP's.


 ...and her black nail polish. Time for a change, girlfriend!!


----------



## karwood

Jessica Biel wearing CL ZouZou:


----------



## lovespeonies

I know she wears those black satin VPs a lot, but i kind of like that she has a favorite pair of CLs.  I also like how she put her outfit together.  So simple, but she looks cute and stylish.


----------



## LavenderIce

LC in what looks like Ambrosinas:


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Marcil:


----------



## cjy

karwood said:


> Jessica Biel wearing CL ZouZou:


 Oh now she just looks adorable!


----------



## jh4200

I think Jessica Biel pretty much always looks adorable.  I love her.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hayden Panettiere in VP paillettes:


----------



## daisyduke947

Hayden looks awesome!! I'm not a huge fan of the dress, but the outfit as a whole is so cute. She always looks great!


----------



## luxlover

Penelope looks great in that picture. The simple black dress and the shoes create a very stunning look.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hayden's dress is awful!  Way too short, bad shape, and totally smashes her boobs.  Even her Loubs can't save it.


----------



## keya

^I agree with Laureen, Hayden looks like she got dressed in the dark.


----------



## techie81

Hayden's dress isn't so great. :/ Love her though!


----------



## madamelizaking

Random question...but is that the guy from desperate housewives behind Hayden? The guy who was married to teri hatchers charactor?


----------



## jh4200

Yes, that's him.  His name is James Denton.


----------



## bagpunk

wow. did not recognize her here. anybody know what the bag is? is it the same as one that rihana carried in the previous post?



karwood said:


> Jessica Biel wearing CL ZouZou:


----------



## daisyduke947

Oohmigod, James Denton! I love him. I totally missed him in the picture.


----------



## gemruby41

Hayden P.


----------



## rdgldy

I love that dress w/the nudes!!


----------



## afcgirl

Those nudes are beautiful!  Are those the Decolletes?

BTW, I am not liking Eva's hair there, it ages her.


----------



## gemruby41

Not sure if this was posted.
_




_


----------



## karwood

Denise Richards wearing CL Activa:


----------



## karwood

Leonor Varela wearing Minibout:


----------



## LavenderIce

afcgirl said:


> Those nudes are beautiful! Are those the Decolletes?
> 
> BTW, I am not liking Eva's hair there, it ages her.


 
Hayden is wearing camel patent Decollettes.


----------



## Jahpson

She is so gross. IMO


----------



## afcgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden is wearing camel patent Decollettes.


 
Thanks!  I love the color, but someone else said they were nude?


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove Hayden's Herve Leger dress.


----------



## laureenthemean

afcgirl said:


> Thanks!  I love the color, but someone else said they were nude?



Looks like Camel to me too.


----------



## afcgirl

laureenthemean said:


> Looks like Camel to me too.


 
Okay, now I HAVE to get me some Decolletes in Camel!


----------



## Veelyn

Jahpson said:


> She is so gross. IMO


 
Lol! I like her. But lately, she has just let go I've noticed. I know she's has a rough past couple of months.

Both those shoes are just fabulous..


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Hayden P.:


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna in Essence magazine:






More of her at the airport:


----------



## sara999

it doesn't look like loub's in her first photo.


james denton, hugh laurie, greg grunberg (alias, felicity, pilot in lost) and someone else are all in a band together!


i LOVE hayden's bandage dress


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, but if you look at the credits on the bottom left corner, it says Christian Louboutin platforms, I think.


----------



## sara999

i know. maybe it's a credit for a photo on another page? i can't imagine a louboutin (especially in a magazine) without a red sole!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> i know. maybe it's a credit for a photo on another page? i can't imagine a louboutin (especially in a magazine) without a red sole!


 
The credits are right on the page they're in.  This credit is for this page.  It was hard for me to tell if they were CL, Dior or Lacroix, but I think they said CL, that's why I posted them.  Maybe someone who has read the actual magazine will know.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it's just hard to see the soles from the angle.


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> Rihanna in Essence magazine:


 
I'm pretty sure they are these:

I think they are the Altipump and measure 160 mm with a 40 mm platform.  I think Saks is getting them in 140 mm in black and brown. NAP is getting them in black leather in the 160 mm version.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh yes, looks like it.


----------



## LavenderIce

They're in the BG and NM fall lookbook as well.


----------



## linpaddy

Ooh, they are very nice but I'm pretty sure that I won't even be able to hobble in them.


----------



## Leefi

is rihanna wearing black jazz or normal kid?


----------



## *Magdalena*

LavenderIce said:


> More of Hayden P.:


 
Eva is wearing my shoes!!! I love her!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Leefi said:


> is rihanna wearing black jazz or normal kid?


Looks like black patent, actually.


----------



## LavenderIce

Leefi said:


> is rihanna wearing black jazz or normal kid?


 
My first instinct says black jazz.


----------



## natassha68

looks like black patent to me, and they look HOT


----------



## ohNina

Who makes Eva Longoria's shoes?...those are so cute!  I'm kind of tired of seeing female celebrities holding hands though.  And I agree, the short hair ages Eva.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Eva is wearing Yves Saint Laurent shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra:






Carmen Electra and Mel B.:


----------



## xboobielicousx

rihanna looks gorg! but there is no way i could possibly even stand much less walk in 160s!  

i LOVE hayden's dress!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hayden looks gorgeous! Love her CLs!


----------



## karo

Denise Richards (a better shot)


----------



## karo

Christine Taylor (Ben Stiller's wife)


----------



## karwood

*hayden panettiere larry king live 01*


----------



## Leescah

^ Hayden loves a CL or 5 doesn't she?! Am rather jealous of her shoe collection!


----------



## *Magdalena*

karo said:


> Denise Richards (a better shot)


 
Denise Richards seems so dirty to me...just look at her feet. bad manicure, even worse faded tattoo and streaky self tanner...


----------



## Veelyn

Her feet/ankle area looks rough ^


----------



## rainyjewels

gemruby41 said:


> Not sure if this was posted.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
are these black patent or kid?


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Looks like kid in that picture.


----------



## javaboo

*Rainy*: That looks like the black kid Insectika.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1218572903232&ev19=1:12


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Good eye!  I was wondering what they were, since they didn't look like Decolletes.


----------



## Leefi

"she who shall not be named or shown"


----------



## karwood

Leefi said:


> "she who shall not be named or shown"


 
Thank you !


----------



## DamierAddict

Erin Lucas








Dalia Oberlander






Evelyn Crowley and Caroline Cummings





Antonia Thompson, Serena Merriman, and Catherine Fulmer


----------



## purdy13

Leefi said:


> "she who shall not be named or shown"


 
I _definately_ prefer the photo this way!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL, me too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Leefi said:


> "she who shall not be named or shown"


 
HAHA!! Love it!! 

 Ugh I do love her lagoon Kelly...


----------



## daisyduke947

Ugh, whatever, you people who have a problem with her.  Her shoes are cool, that's all that matters.


----------



## rainyjewels

javaboo said:


> *Rainy*: That looks like the black kid Insectika.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1218572903232&ev19=1:12


 
no way!! i seriously thought they were decolletes! but now comparing pics i see the low cut dip on the sides compared to the decolletes...but wow in this picture you definitely can't tell the folds that are on the insectika...looks smooth......!


----------



## techie81

Leescah said:


> ^ Hayden loves a CL or 5 doesn't she?! Am rather jealous of her shoe collection!



I might get to meet her at the end of the month at a convention...if she's wearing CLs, I might need to ask for a pose. ;p


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, that would be so cool if you met her, *techie*! You are so lucky!


----------



## techie81

It's a rather geeky convention, Dragoncon. :shame: At the very least, I'm definitely getting her autograph!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh Dragon Con! I've never been to a con. I watch Stargate: Atlantis, so I'm geeky too. You should tell her I said hi!!


----------



## techie81

My BF loves Stargate: Atlantis (though he preferred SG-1)!  Hehe, will do!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL thank you!


----------



## karwood

*Beyonce:*



*beyonce t pain 05*


----------



## cfellis522

OK, I cant say too much about Cons.  I guess a few of us like the techie stuff.  I actually just got back from ComiCon in San Diego.  It was fun, but more for the hubby!


----------



## techie81

cfellis522 said:


> OK, I cant say too much about Cons.  I guess a few of us like the techie stuff.  I actually just got back from ComiCon in San Diego.  It was fun, but more for the hubby!



Ooh, ComicCon!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Rocky

Leefi said:


> "she who shall not be named or shown"



Thank you.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

karo said:


> Denise Richards (a better shot)


 
Holy Crap she has some ugly puppies! She needs to cover those heels up!


----------



## Raffaluv

purdy13 said:


> I _definately_ prefer the photo this way!!!


 

Hey!!  I have these...who is it?!? someone we love to hate!?!? PM me if you'd rather not say!


----------



## sara999

heidi from the hills. i don't even know her surname


----------



## eggpudding

HAHAHAH I love the cropped photo!! Much better!


----------



## LavenderIce

Model Chanel Iman:






Model Selita:





















Nadja Borlin:


----------



## b00mbaka

R&B Singer, Amerie


----------



## b00mbaka

Model Chanel Iman


----------



## sara999

OMG at how skinny chanel's calves are!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I think the boots make them look skinnier than they actually are, because they do not look _THAT_ bad in comparison to the other models in this picture


----------



## evolkatie

omg I love those python pigalles


----------



## b00mbaka

I love them too! I want to see them in real life but I'm afraid I'll  and embarrass myself! LOL


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love those python pigalles too!!! but i dont think i can walk in them


----------



## jh4200

Oh, python pigalles....  I agree, why do they have to be 120s?


----------



## mysticrita

I love the pigalle ! well in fact it's not Selita, it's Noemie Lenoir a french model !


----------



## LavenderIce

mysticrita said:


> I love the pigalle ! well in fact it's not Selita, it's Noemie Lenoir a french model !


 
Thanks for clarifying.  I wasn't sure who she was.  I only knew that Selita had the same shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

Marissa Miller:


----------



## Leefi

haha yes the picture i cropped is heidi from the hills! (or maybe she should be known as HFTH from now on? )
i thought that instead of bashing her stupid head, we could all concentrate on her lovely shoes and not let her ruin them!


----------



## miami.one

i dont know if this has been posted yet... 




http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3491/cassie08130804zi3.jp


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^yes


----------



## daisyduke947

I wish this didn't come out so small. I don't know why it did and I can't change it. Jessica Stam, it's from September's Fashion Rocks magazine.






This one is from the last page of the issue:


----------



## daisyduke947

More scans, Fall 2008 St. John advertisement:






But these, I am unsure about. Is that pewter, or purple? I want! *grabs*


----------



## lovely&amazing

Is this her Husband??!!



LavenderIce said:


> Marissa Miller:


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^^ This isn't your Mama's St. John anymore....


----------



## karwood

KK posing with her Mom:





​


----------



## karwood

Sabrina Bryan at the Premiere of their movie _The Cheetah Girls One World:_


----------



## mysticrita

No pb Lavenderice !.. still in love with the pigalle, usually i'm not a fan of python, but those are beauties and the photo of kim with her mum is really nice !


----------



## karwood

Again, but different angle. They look like Catenita in Bronze Leather!?:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those shoes are cute!  

The more colors I see the Isanamis in, the more I want them.


----------



## JuneHawk

daisyduke947 said:


> I wish this didn't come out so small. I don't know why it did and I can't change it. Jessica Stam, it's from September's Fashion Rocks magazine.



Those I'd totally wear!  They're not lethal weapons


----------



## techie81

^^ Love the ones in burgundy!


----------



## *Lo

That blonde girl in the purple dress looks uncomfortable


----------



## Dorothea

miami.one said:


> i dont know if this has been posted yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3491/cassie08130804zi3.jp



fierce!


----------



## karwood

Kelly Rutherford(right) on the set of "Gossip Girls" in NYC:


----------



## karwood




----------



## madamelizaking

believe it or not... this is Marissa Millers husband! She likes them spunky


----------



## keya

daisyduke947 said:


>



I LOVE those! But $2795? eep!  I wonder if the girl in the pic is being held up by wires. I def. wouldn't jump in shoes like that, it's a broken ankle waiting to happen  But her hair makes it look like she's jumping Maybe she's hanging from a wire, with air blowing her hair up so that it'll look like she's jumping?


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## 8seventeen19

keya said:


> I LOVE those! But $2795? eep!  I wonder if the girl in the pic is being held up by wires. I def. wouldn't jump in shoes like that, it's a broken ankle waiting to happen  But her hair makes it look like she's jumping Maybe she's hanging from a wire, with air blowing her hair up so that it'll look like she's jumping?



I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## karwood

Anna Cleveland: IMO, a total faux pas with the toes


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ OH MY! What the.. those are like 4 sizes too small! 
Looks like there's some red NPs too in the background.


----------



## karwood

^^^This pic was taken at that Tyra Bank Black Models event. There was a smorgasborg of  CLs worn at this event. There is also a pair of CL boots  in this pics. This is like the CL version of "Where's Waldo?"


----------



## sunny2

keya said:


> I LOVE those! But $2795? eep!  I wonder if the girl in the pic is being held up by wires. I def. wouldn't jump in shoes like that, it's a broken ankle waiting to happen  But her hair makes it look like she's jumping Maybe she's hanging from a wire, with air blowing her hair up so that it'll look like she's jumping?


 

I think she was dancing. Coco Rocha is very talented. She opened Jean Paul Gaultier's f/w 07 show by Irish dancing down the runway. She's so gorgeous!


----------



## sunny2

karwood said:


> Again, but different angle. They look like Catenita in Bronze Leather!?:


 
Shoes are cute but this picture does not flatter her-where's her neck?


----------



## candice19

That is my *BIGGEST* pet peeve with ANY shoe - there is NO reason your toes should be spilling all over the front, or sides!!! *NO, THAT IS NOT CUTE!!! *And your shoes do *NOT* look cute if your feet look super big on a teeny tiny shoe!!! If they do - then obviously they do not fit!! It drives me absolutely nuts, and IMO makes anybody's foot/shoe look ugly! 



karwood said:


> Anna Cleveland: IMO, a total faux pas with the toes


----------



## cjy

sunny2 said:


> Shoes are cute but this picture does not flatter her-where's her neck?


 Really!!! Where did it go????? She managed to keep her boobs, though!
Maybe her neck is in there.


----------



## keya

sunny2 said:


> I think she was dancing. Coco Rocha is very talented. She opened Jean Paul Gaultier's f/w 07 show by Irish dancing down the runway. She's so gorgeous!



It does look like she's riverdancing or something, but I have no idea how she can do it in those heels! I mean, how do you land on your feet while wearing heels like that? I'd think that the possibility of breaking your ankle would be especially bad for a dancer/model (me, on the other hand, could eff my leg up permanently and still be able to perform my desk job just fine ) If she's actually jumping in those Rodartes, I'm impressed!


----------



## jh4200

karwood said:


> ^^^This pic was taken at that Tyra Bank Black Models event. There was a smorgasborg of CLs worn at this event. There is also a pair of CL boots in this pics. This is like the CL version of "Where's Waldo?"


----------



## daisyduke947

sunny2 said:


> I think she was dancing. Coco Rocha is very talented. She opened Jean Paul Gaultier's f/w 07 show by Irish dancing down the runway. She's so gorgeous!



Yeah, actually, she looks like she's step dancing.


----------



## PIKA PRINCESS

karwood said:


>



LOVE those CLs but I'm loving Blake's booties way more as a perfect fall/winter shoe!

Does anyone know who makes them?? THANKS! =)


----------



## bagpunk

are those silver blings?



My Purse Addiction said:


> Emma Bunton in Bling Blings:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## karwood

Tila Tequila and Courtney Semel (wearing Loubies):


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^ can we even consider these two "celebrities??" i'll take heidi any day over tila...gross


----------



## sunny2

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^ can we even consider these two "celebrities??" i'll take heidi any day over tila...gross


 
Tell me about it. Whenever someone mistakes me for Tila, I always have this disgusted look on my face.


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^ can we even consider these two "celebrities??" i'll take heidi any day over tila...gross


 
I categorize them as "Celebtoriety" (no-talent celeb wannabes)


----------



## angelcove

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^ can we even consider these two "celebrities??" i'll take heidi any day over tila...gross


 
I completely agree. She looks like a troll.


----------



## karo

One more pic of Nicky Hilton


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce in Lady Gres or Alta Nodo can't see what do you guys think?


----------



## jh4200

I think those are LG - I only see one platform.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I thought so


----------



## daisyduke947

Lady Gres.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Whew! Thank goodness...he's wayyy cuter!



madamelizaking said:


> believe it or not... this is Marissa Millers husband! She likes them spunky


----------



## Leefi

two more of beyonce with grey wool (?) lady gres and nicolette sheridan in espandrilles


----------



## Leefi

lauren & audrina both wearing fontanettes


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You mean Nuit d'ete (sp?).


----------



## ally143

Leefi said:


> lauren & audrina both wearing fontanettes


 
I think those look more like Nuit d'Ete 

http://barneys.com/Nuit d+Ete/15901.6110,default,pd.html?cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN


----------



## ally143

laureenthemean said:


> ^^You mean Nuit d'ete (sp?).


 
laureen you are tooo fast!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Yup, those are the Nuit d'Ete. 

And the ones on Beyonce are the charcoal suede Lady Gres.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## JuneHawk

Leefi said:


> two more of beyonce with grey wool (?) lady gres and nicolette sheridan in espandrilles



Whoever the woman in green dress is, I'm glad she's eating ice cream! She needs it!


----------



## Leefi

haha oops shameful mistake on the CL forum! :shame:


----------



## daisyduke947

Ugh ice cream is no good. It makes you overweight and unhealthy. A good way to give yourself Type-2 diabetes. Let's stick to healthy foods, I say, and keep your body happy.


----------



## evolkatie

But ice cream is soo good. You only live once


----------



## daisyduke947

Meh. I'd rather not be prone to heart attacks and failure, high blood pressure, diabetes...

Why do you think Ben of Ben & Jerry's had a quintuple bypass for his blocked arteries? It's scary, scary stuff.


----------



## evolkatie

I wouldn't blame weight gain and unhealthiness on ice cream though. Ice cream doesn't make anyone fat or unhealthy, people who end up like that are just not exercising like they should.


----------



## PIKA PRINCESS

^^^ ITA.

It's really your lifestyle and your decisions that contributes to those kind of concerns. Anything bad like ice cream in moderation isn't gonna kill you as long as you balance it out with exercise and healthier food choices. And you only do live once!

Totally off topic but I just had to comment!


----------



## JuneHawk

I just had over half a pint of Chunky Monkey :s


----------



## JuneHawk

Sorry, I shouldn't have said anything about the ice cream.


----------



## daisyduke947

evolkatie said:


> I wouldn't blame weight gain and unhealthiness on ice cream though. Ice cream doesn't make anyone fat or unhealthy, people who end up like that are just not exercising like they should.



Actually, it does. Just like potato chips, sweets, fried food... That's what you get for growing up at Yale Medical school.

The only way to eat it and still be healthy would be to do something like intense swimming which can burn 4,000 calories in a couple hours. If you continue to eat it, do an activity afterwards that would burn at least 300 calories.


----------



## Leilani:)

No one food causes weight gain or unhealthiness. Anything in moderation is fine. Excessive eating of high fat/calorie foods combined with a sedentary lifestyle is the reason for weight gain. You have to eat excessive amounts of ice cream to get Diabetes. A small bowl once or twice a week doesnt qualify. 

Enjoy the chunky monkey!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Daisy, I stay away from Ice Cream.. most of the time, unless its Hagen Daaz Coconut Pineapple mmmm...but I only have one scoop every two weeks... =)


----------



## *Lo

^^^That haagen daaz coconut pinapple is gooooood!!! throw some in the blender with ice and liquer and you got yourself a nice summer drink


----------



## shoecrazy

Okay :back2topic:


----------



## daisyduke947

Coco Rocha








Tiburon





Julie Benz


----------



## daisyduke947

Bill Blass backstage





J. Mendel runway


----------



## sara999

i love julie benz!


----------



## afcgirl

JuneHawk said:


> I just had over half a pint of Chunky Monkey :s


 
That is so funny, I just ate Chunky Monkey last night too, and I never eat ice cream!  It was so good!!!


----------



## keya

Stop talking about ice cream, it makes me want to go for another one of the HUGE ice creams I had yesterday, with crunchy caramel topping, yuuum  

I love the runway pics!


----------



## karwood

Jillian Barberie wearing CL Alta Dama: BTW, speaking of ice cream, try the Ben and Jerry Peach Cobbler Pie! it is yummy!


----------



## karwood

And this is Casey Johnson, heir to the Johnson & Johnson fortune. No further comments


----------



## surlygirl




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> And this is Casey Johnson, heir to the Johnson & Johnson fortune. No further comments



um, she's...at least her shoes look good


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^I thought it was Courtney Love...


----------



## lovely&amazing

Wow. Bill Blass is blowing me away...this is not the brand I remember!


----------



## karwood

Thanks Daisy for POSTING the pictures! I am SOOOO liking these shoes!!!


----------



## karwood

Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the burberry platforms chloe wearing but hated the way they looked on me so exchanged them for a different shoe


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

daisyduke947 said:


> Coco Rocha
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> Tiburon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us


 
does anyone know who makes the blue mary janes in the picture above? i love them!


----------



## daisyduke947

Another shot of the Bill Blass for Louboutin shoes. They also came in a purple suede, which you can see at the right side.




J. Mendel



This bronze pair is my favourite.


----------



## daisyduke947

Diane von Furstenberg for Christian Louboutin




Denim City Girl, anyone?


----------



## karwood

^^^^ I would do anything to get my hands on a pair of those City Girl!!!


----------



## jh4200

Those city girls are amazing!


----------



## lovely&amazing

karwood said:


> ^^^^ I would do anything to get my hands on a pair of those City Girl!!!


 

You and me, both!!


----------



## sara999

i'd love the gold ones!


----------



## lulabee

JuneHawk said:


> I just had over half a pint of Chunky Monkey :s


 Sounds like me with Hagen Daaz coffee icecream! Hey does anyone know if they still make Toffee coffee crunch?


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> And this is Casey Johnson, heir to the Johnson & Johnson fortune. No further comments


 She looks like a real classy broad!


----------



## lulabee

^^^ OMG I can't believe I just said "Broad"


----------



## daisyduke947

Hayden Panettiere. 




And I cannot remember if I posted this or not, but here you go:


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW I didn't think a pair of nude VPs could look trashy... Casey does it with such ease!!!! Takes a lot of money to look that cheap!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Victoria Beckham in her gorgeous Rolandos:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

This looks like an outfit she's worn before, but apparently this picture is from Friday night. Lauren Conrad-


----------



## javaboo

Daisy: Where are you getting all these lovely pictures???


----------



## intheevent

karwood said:


> Thanks Daisy for POSTING the pictures! I am SOOOO liking these shoes!!!



I'm in love!!! What is the name of this shoe? Is it available? If not when will it be available? Does anyone know how much they will be?

TIA


----------



## gemruby41

It's called Orlan and NM will get it in black & red suede. It is $885.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ i want those. HOT!!

MARY-KATE OLSEN (from perez hilton site)


----------



## intheevent

gemruby41 said:


> It's called Orlan and NM will get it in black & red suede. It is $885.



Thanks gemruby! Do you think these are going to be super popular HTF? Should I waitlist for these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're available now on luisaviaroma.com.


----------



## xboobielicousx

wow that doesnt even look like LC...i barely recognized her in that pic


----------



## balmiu

here is model anja rubik in Vogue Italia June 2008 in some varieties of the Rodarte shoes. HOT!


----------



## daisyduke947

Kate Walsh:









Others:


----------



## daisyduke947

Eliza Dushku:




Liv Tyler:




Eva Green:


----------



## Echoes

daisyduke947 said:


> Another shot of the Bill Blass for Louboutin shoes. They also came in a purple suede, which you can see at the right side.




Not to go too far OT, but the first girl in that post looks like she's about 11 or 12 years old.  I just don't understand designers choices in models.


----------



## Echoes

cjy said:


> Really!!! Where did it go????? She managed to keep her boobs, though!
> Maybe her neck is in there.



That's what I was thinking.  Maybe it's in her bra.


----------



## LavenderIce

America Ferrera:






Jamie Presley:






Kourtney Kardashian:


----------



## daisyduke947

Natalie Dormer:




Victoria Beckham:







Victoria's Secret GQ UK spread:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Victoria Beckham:


----------



## sara999

i LOVE natalie dormer!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I love Victoria's python VPs. Wow.


----------



## intheevent

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They're available now on luisaviaroma.com.



Thanks laureen, looks like they have pre-order for the red, I'm going to check nm for the black


----------



## afcgirl

I love Jamie Pressley's shoes with her outfit.  They are so cute with the shorter jeans.


----------



## karwood

GIna Ravera:


----------



## LavenderIce

America Ferrera (emerging as quite the Louboutinista ):


----------



## dknigh21

^^ She looks great in that pic!


----------



## betty*00

Ooh I want the Jolis so bad!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

America is an up-and-coming CL queen! She really rocks those white Jolis. I tried them but they were just too wide in the heels and grips didn't help. 

I've noticed LOTS of celebrities wear the Very Noued. I guess I am just odd man out because I do not like that style!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^letsgoshopping, I understand.  I had to return my precious white patent Jolis because the loose heel.  They look great on America, but kinda big too.


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> i LOVE natalie dormer!


 
She was really good on  Showtime "The Tudors' as Anne Boleyn


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> She was really good on Showtime "The Tudors' as Anne Boleyn


i'm working my way through the 2nd series right now and i'm so bummed she has to leave the show. i wish they could change history just to keep her on!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love VB...she looks great! and i really like Jamie Presley's outfit there...its making me want the triclos even more now.


----------



## *Magdalena*

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^They look great on America, but kinda big too.


 
you know, this is what i noticed with the jolis since i have two pairs and now that I see them on America...she has the same issue. they fit me great in the toe box, are somewhat comfy but then the back looks exaclty like hers. i even went to size 37.5 from 38 in these and it stil happens(not as much tho).  it has to be the shoe.  very strange


----------



## *Magdalena*

Heidi Klum wearing Orlan in Black Suede (pic from Instyle Mag)
I love these shoes, but for some reason they look very odd to me in this pic


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Anna Faris:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ooooh, are those the white kid Declic?


----------



## JetSetGo!

daisyduke947 said:


> Another shot of the Bill Blass for Louboutin shoes. They also came in a purple suede, which you can see at the right side.



Do you mean C. Louboutin for Bill Blass and C. Louboutin for DVF? Or did the other designers create styles and/or fabrications for CL?


----------



## daisyduke947

No. I was doing a bit of research, and the designers actually designed the shoes. Like the J. Mendel ones? J. Mendel sat down with Christian Louboutin and said he wanted a double platform type Lady Gres. Christian Louboutin then constructed them for the runway. That's the same with the Rodarte ones, the Bill Blass ones, the Peter Som ones, etc.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sara999 said:


> i'm working my way through the 2nd series right now and i'm so bummed she has to leave the show. i wish they could change history just to keep her on!



Hehe...I work for Showtime, andwe  are working on the advertising for Season Three right now!


----------



## JetSetGo!

daisyduke947 said:


> No. I was doing a bit of research, and the designers actually designed the shoes. Like the J. Mendel ones? J. Mendel sat down with Christian Louboutin and said he wanted a double platform type Lady Gres. Christian Louboutin then constructed them for the runway. That's the same with the Rodarte ones, the Bill Blass ones, the Peter Som ones, etc.



Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## madamelizaking

...




Don't we just love to hate her...


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ smart girl, has her bf carry her so she doesnt ruin her cls


----------



## 8seventeen19

^


----------



## *Magdalena*

I may be the only one, but i actually dont mind her....him-that's another story(annoys me beyond belief) yeah, she's had her mishaps with bad outifts, but lately she looks put together and pretty cute.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^OMG!!!^^


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Reese Witherspoon (I forgot the style name, but I know the LV boutique had them)


----------



## daisyduke947

*Magdalena* said:


> I may be the only one, but i actually dont mind her....him-that's another story(annoys me beyond belief) yeah, she's had her mishaps with bad outifts, but lately she looks put together and pretty cute.



I agree 100%. I also am not going to complain about her personal traits or make fun of her. I'm here to look at the shoes on the celebrities. If she's a b*tch, big deal! Who cares?! It's her shoes that are the most important part.


I've never seen that style on Reese before. They are cute.


----------



## frozendiva

I'm just happy that I don't know who half of 'young Hollywood' are.


----------



## linpaddy

frozendiva said:


> I'm just happy that I don't know who half of 'young Hollywood' are.



One of my friends was at Bloomingdales when Lauren Conrad presented her disaster of a fashion collection.  

I've never even heard of her until she was shown on TV, gesticulating awkwardly at her two models with nothing to say about the clothes she supposedly designed.


----------



## daisyduke947

linpaddy said:


> One of my friends was at Bloomingdales when Lauren Conrad presented her disaster of a fashion collection.
> 
> I've never even heard of her until she was shown on TV, gesticulating awkwardly at her two models with nothing to say about the clothes she supposedly designed.



I heard about that too. There's even a video to go with it. It seems that she didn't plan anything to say about the various pieces.


----------



## shoecrazy

My Purse Addiction said:


> Reese Witherspoon (I forgot the style name, but I know the LV boutique had them)



These are called the Ecupli - they look really comfortable!


----------



## sara999

i wish steve would carry me around so i didn't ruin the bottoms of my shoes!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Daisy~~thanks girlfriend for backing me up LOL


----------



## karwood

Kourtney K:


----------



## karwood

Dawn Richard (far left):


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Kourtney K:



I normally like kourtney's sense of style, but today she missed the boat. The only thing that is ok is the loubs, everything else....:s


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ what's wrong with a satin short jumpsuit with a lace overlay including a turtleneck topped off with a chain belt and studded bag??!


----------



## 8seventeen19

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ what's wrong with a satin short jumpsuit with a lace overlay including a turtleneck topped off with a chain belt and studded bag??!



 That's a mouth full!!!


----------



## frozendiva

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ what's wrong with a satin short jumpsuit with a lace overlay including a turtleneck topped off with a chain belt and studded bag??!


 
It's missing a bright pair of leg warmers.


----------



## daisyduke947

J. Mendel Spring 2006. I'm not sure if these are a collaboration between Mendel and Louboutin, but they are a Louboutin construction.


----------



## sara999

those are kind of like high heeled versions of the wedge ones that girl always wears with the bad toes


----------



## daisyduke947

Noo, that's a different style. The Night Cage. They literally look like a cage around the toes because there are so many straps. Actually, they are the platform version of this pair:


----------



## sara999

i loved that you used a picture of mariska..i LOVE her!!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

I love her too!  That's such a great picture, Daisy!


----------



## betty*00

sara999 said:


> those are kind of like high heeled versions of the wedge ones that girl always wears with the bad toes



* sara* I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah, I posted that picture of Mariska a while ago. I reeeally want that pair she's wearing. Night Cage unfortunately, the one that Kristen Cavallari wore, don't look great on anyone because there are something like 6 different straps over the toes, and they keep criss-crossing over each other right up to the tip of the shoe. So I highly doubt it's her toes, because I've seen other people modeling them, and they don't look good on anyone. Too many straps.


----------



## daisyduke947

I was looking for an image of Poppy Montgomery and ran across these:


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh and totally hard to see, but the right picture at the bottom:


----------



## sara999

her name amuses me but i've always loved without a trace


----------



## keya

daisyduke947 said:


> I was looking for an image of Poppy Montgomery and ran across these:



I don't know who she is, but it looks like her toes are flipping us off.


----------



## daisyduke947

I think Lynn and Stinas both have that longer 2nd toe, so it's cool that Poppy is part of the club.


----------



## keya

^ lol, my second toe is longer too!  That's part of the reason why I don't like wearing peep-toes :shame:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dawn from Danity Kane:


----------



## daisyduke947

Nice to have a bigger version of that picture. It was posted on the previous page, but it was so small.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh sorry, I didn't see it!


----------



## daisyduke947

It's fine! Like I said, it's nice to have a larger image. I couldn't see the picture it was so small, lol.


----------



## karwood

Cindy Taylor:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm.. you can afford CLs.... you can afford a bra!!!


----------



## gemruby41

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hm.. you can afford CLs.... you can afford a bra!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## sara999

ugh i really want her to eat a sandwich!! or 12!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I have to say, that one striped Herve she wore wasn't filled out very nicely.


----------



## *Magdalena*

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton:


 
this chick on the left....WHO IS THAT!!!  not on this particular pic, but i see her next to all these younger celebrities...i guess she's desperate for 15 minutes of fame.  why is she even being photographed ???


----------



## karwood

Jessica Alba:


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Magdalena* said:


> this chick on the left....WHO IS THAT!!! not on this particular pic, but i see her next to all these younger celebrities...i guess she's desperate for 15 minutes of fame. why is she even being photographed ???


 Its looks like Tommy Hilfiger's daughter Courtney to me, but I'm not sure?


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^mmm, interesting!!  had no idea


----------



## bagpunk

loooove the dress. i wonder who is it by....
what CL is she wearing?




karwood said:


> Jessica Alba:


----------



## karwood

bagpunk said:


> loooove the dress. i wonder who is it by....
> what CL is she wearing?


 
She is wearing these. I don't know the name, but they are the crystal-trimmed sandals


----------



## sara999

i thought they were called the champus?


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> i thought they were called the champus?


 
You are right!!!! Thank you


----------



## peachiesncream

any idea what clutch that is?


EDIT: nevermind, found out it's jimmy choo 


karwood said:


> Kourtney K:


----------



## keya

kittenslingerie said:


> Its looks like Tommy Hilfiger's daughter Courtney to me, but I'm not sure?



I don't think that's her. I may be totally wrong here, but I think that girl was on a show called..._Filthy Rich Cattle Drive_ or something. I think it aired on E!, it was a total waste of airtime, IMO.


----------



## *Lo

^^Isnt that Courtney Semmel?


----------



## keya

^ Could be, I have no idea what her name is.


----------



## meggyg8r

karwood said:


> She is wearing these. I don't know the name, but they are the crystal-trimmed sandals


 

Yep they are the Champus 85... they are my wedding shoes


----------



## glamgrl921

*Lo said:


> ^^Isnt that Courtney Semmel?


yea...y do i know crap like that?


----------



## glamgrl921

daisyduke947 said:


> I think Lynn and Stinas both have that longer 2nd toe, so it's cool that Poppy is part of the club.


I do too!  I have the alien toe on both feet!  I wear peep toes though, i don't care!


----------



## keya

glamgrl921 said:


> yea...y do i know crap like that?



lol


----------



## angelcove

keya said:


> I don't think that's her. I may be totally wrong here, but I think that girl was on a show called..._Filthy Rich Cattle Drive_ or something. I think it aired on E!, it was a total waste of airtime, IMO.


 
ITA

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20220597,00.html


----------



## funandsun

glamgrl921 said:


> I do too! I have the alien toe on both feet! I wear peep toes though, i don't care!


 
How funny!  I read this and immediately looked down at my feet!  I have peep toes on today and my second toe is almost 1/2 inch longer than my big toe...I think I read somewhere that it was a sign of leadership or intelligence...


----------



## noah8077

funandsun said:


> How funny! I read this and immediately looked down at my feet! I have peep toes on today and my second toe is almost 1/2 inch longer than my big toe...I think I read somewhere that it was a sign of leadership or intelligence...


 

I heard it was a sign of royalty in your family line....That is why this princess has a second toe also longer than her big toe! HAHA


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

*Magdalena* said:


> this chick on the left....WHO IS THAT!!! not on this particular pic, but i see her next to all these younger celebrities...i guess she's desperate for 15 minutes of fame. why is she even being photographed ???


 
The girl on the left of the photo with Nikki Hilton in it is the girl that I believe has said she was the *FIRST *girl *Lindsay Lohan had a Lesbian fling* with...her name is *Courtenay Semel.*


----------



## madamelizaking

IMO this dress looks awful!


----------



## *Lo

^^^I agree


----------



## bagpunk

thanks karwood and meggyg8r!
for some reason, slingbacks like that always slipped down my heels no matter how tight i made them..... it is such a bummer since this kind of slingbacks really make your feet and legs look long and clean....



meggyg8r said:


> Yep they are the Champus 85... they are my wedding shoes


----------



## meggyg8r

^^You could always try using double sided tape (you know, the kind you can put on your chest to make sure your shirt doesn't slide down too far.. lol)  It helps with holding the slingback up!  You can also try footpetals inserts too.  Slingbacks in general do have a rough time staying up though.


----------



## karwood

Dania Ramirez:


----------



## karwood

Chef Ingrid Hoffman :


----------



## karwood

OY VEY!!!!! Aubrey O'day:


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ OH. MY. So that's what they look like on. Poor snake.


----------



## karwood

Tallulah Willis (far right):





Actor Ashton Kutcher, actress Demi Moore, actor Micah Alberti, actress Rumer Willis, Emma Heming, actor Bruce Willis, Scout Willis and Tallulah Willis arrive at Columbia Pictures' premiere of "House Bunny" held at the Mann Village Theater on August 20, 2008 in Westwood, California.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> OY VEY!!!!! Aubrey O'day:



Ack!  There is nothing right about this outfit.


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ OH. MY. So that's what they look like on. Poor snake.


 
and Poor Ostrich!


----------



## angelcove

^^Is Ashton Kutcher wearing tennis/gym shoes to a premiere??


----------



## karwood

Star Jones. She Definitely has had better days:


----------



## meggyg8r

not that it REALLY matters, but Tallulah is the one in the multi colored dress.  The one wearing yellow and the CLs is Scout 



karwood said:


> Tallulah Willis (far right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Ashton Kutcher, actress Demi Moore, actor Micah Alberti, actress Rumer Willis, Emma Heming, actor Bruce Willis, Scout Willis and Tallulah Willis arrive at Columbia Pictures' premiere of "House Bunny" held at the Mann Village Theater on August 20, 2008 in Westwood, California.


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> and Poor Ostrich!


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> not that it REALLY matters, but Tallulah is the one in the multi colored dress. The one wearing yellow and the CLs is Scout


 
I think you are right.  the source for the pic indentified her as Tallulah.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Poor Rumer. She got the bad genes of that family.


----------



## meggyg8r

LOL krystal!!! I was thinking that too, I was actually kind of surprised how pretty the other two are now that they are more grown up (I haven't seen pics of them in a while and I knew Rumer wasn't too hot to look at)...  Poor thing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

It just kind of stinks how the industry works and how just because you have famous parents you can be in a movie. A crappy movie, but still. She would have NEVER made it into movies if it weren't for who she "is".


----------



## meggyg8r

Yep, you're so right.  She's not nearly even remotely as bad as Paris Hilton, but it's the same principle.


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> OY VEY!!!!! Aubrey O'day:


 OMG, what a mess!


----------



## frozendiva

shoeaddictklw said:


>


 
I'd be sticking my head in the sand....


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL Frozen, I think she should too!!!


----------



## frozendiva

I can excuse my bad dressing in that a) I am not rich and don't have a lot of access to everything, and b) I only have me to dress me. I don't have some stylist to help me look presentable. However, c) I do possess a mirror.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Maybe she doesn't have a mirror??


----------



## frozendiva

The snake called. He wants his skin back.


----------



## 8seventeen19

frozendiva said:


> The snake called. He wants his skin back.


----------



## daisyduke947

Derek Lam Fall 2006. Lastic and Lola (?)


----------



## gemruby41

frozendiva said:


> The snake called. He wants his skin back.


Also the bird wants his feathers back. What a hot mess!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Victoria Rowell




Angie Harmon


----------



## keya

daisyduke947 said:


> Derek Lam Fall 2006. Lastic and Lola (?)



Looks like Hung Ups to me


----------



## lulabee

gemruby41 said:


> Also the bird wants his feathers back. What a hot mess!!


 LMAO *gem*!!!


----------



## bagpunk

are those 'o my sling'? i have been wondering how they look like worn....
but the toe boxes of these seem a bit different somehow...? and those are platforms..? or not..?




LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton:


----------



## rainyjewels

they look a bit thick at the front to be o mys...look like platform...my guess is horatios..


----------



## bagpunk

so the difference between o my slings and horatio slings is the platform? or the shape of the toe box as well? thanks!


----------



## rainyjewels

i think it's mainly the platform...though i haven't looked at them side by side to compare toe shapes. they're both round toe.


----------



## evolkatie

I think they are rolandes, you can sorta see the buckle.


----------



## shoecrazy

rainyjewels said:


> i think it's mainly the platform...though i haven't looked at them side by side to compare toe shapes. they're both round toe.



Actually the O My toe is more almond - like the decollete.


----------



## karwood

Lindsay Price of "Lipstick Jungle":


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I just love her, ever since 90210!  She's so adorable.


----------



## rainyjewels

shoecrazy said:


> Actually the O My toe is more almond - like the decollete.


 
oops...should've known that from the o mys i briefly owned


----------



## daisyduke947

Amy Smart


----------



## karwood

Helen Flanagan:


----------



## sara999

love amy smart!


----------



## duvaahall

ashakes said:


> I'm pretty sure they are these:
> 
> I think they are the Altipump and measure 160 mm with a 40 mm platform.  I think Saks is getting them in 140 mm in black and brown. NAP is getting them in black leather in the 160 mm version.



Yeah, but I think they're called the Alti pump. 
Anyways - they're already available for pre-order at Luisaviaroma.


----------



## karwood

Hilary Duff. Totally loving her CLs:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ My goodness those are beautiful! I wish they came in 100mm so I could get them!


----------



## rainyjewels

^ i love them too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duvaahall

^ I'm not sure which ones you're talking about, but if it's the Alti pump they also come in 7 INCHES (!!!), and as far as I can calculate that must be something like 178 mm. That's just insane. I wonder what they actually look like. I'll seriously have to see them live someday.

And another pic of them from the September issue of UK ELLE:


----------



## JuneHawk

karwood said:


> OY VEY!!!!! Aubrey O'day:


Björk called, she wants her swan back.


----------



## duvaahall

^


----------



## JetSetGo!

angelcove said:


> ITA
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20220597,00.html



The Grinch called, he wants his face back.


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> The Grinch called, he wants his face back.


  LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## karwood

Hayden Panettiere wearing CL Catenita:


----------



## karwood

http://www.gossipgirls.com/files/images/*****-dubai-8238-30.preview.jpg


----------



## karwood

Kate Walsh:




http://www.gossipgirls.com/files/images/*****-dubai-8238-20.preview.jpg 
***** And Nakheel Introduce ***** Tower Dubai - LA - August 23, 2008


----------



## surlygirl

Catenitas ... Activas ... !


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Okay, I wasn't feeling Hayden's dress (it looks like a big Spandex tube), but THAT is fug.  All the frilling looks like a cheap grass skirt, and that sheer area in the middle is unflattering.


----------



## rainyjewels

hayden's dress is no good but she looks so beautiful. her skin is flawless!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh definitely!  I'm just saying, I'm not sure why she wears some of the things she does when she has such a nice figure.  I guess she looks good in _almost_ everything.


----------



## ashakes

duvaahall said:


> Yeah, but I think they're called the Alti pump.
> Anyways - they're already available for pre-order at Luisaviaroma.


 
LVR has them labeled that way. My Saks and NAP lookbooks have them labeled as I stated.  Space or no space between the letters "alti" and "pump", it's still the same thing.


----------



## shaq91

i think hayden looked great! i luv the shoes!


----------



## luxlover

karwood said:


> Hilary Duff. Totally loving her CLs:




I  her shoes!! these are one of my UGH shoes!


----------



## duvaahall

ashakes said:


> LVR has them labeled that way. My Saks and NAP lookbooks have them labeled as I stated.  Space or no space between the letters "alti" and "pump", it's still the same thing.



I went through the September issue of UK ELLE (where I originally saw them), and they had this interview thing, where Christian Louboutin himself said that the 178 mm edition would be the it-item come fall. He did use the label you did, so I think you're actually right.
It's just that I tried searching after them on google, and I found 1 hit, but then I tried with the space and I got more.


----------



## b00mbaka

Actress Kerry Washington in Giant Magazine


----------



## b00mbaka




----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^She is gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

<------------- love KW!


----------



## peachiesncream

shannen doherty






dont know the name of these shoes but i found a picture of them


----------



## sara999

they're palace zeppas. daisy's uhg!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Palace Zeppa.


----------



## meggyg8r

I love the PZ.  I wish I could find those.


----------



## karwood

KK:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm.. looks like she could use some Vibrams??


----------



## karwood

Ouchy! on her big toe:
http://www.gossipgirls.com/kim-kard...an-1238?magnify=true&type=image&profile=82629


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnilio:


----------



## shaq91

didnt kim cut her toe or something last night at a club with glass? thats what i read somewhere! she still looks amazing though!

vanessa looks amazing also!


----------



## karwood

shaq91 said:


> didnt kim cut her toe or something last night at a club with glass? thats what i read somewhere! she still looks amazing though!
> 
> vanessa looks amazing also!


 
I just read that she cut her toe against the glass top on the coffee table in her hotel room last night. It sound like it was pretty deep wound. Ouch!ush:


----------



## shaq91

karwood said:


> I just read that she cut her toe against the glass coffee table in her hotel room last night. It sound like it was pretty deep wound. Ouch!ush:



yea that sucks i feel bad for her!


----------



## surlygirl

vanessa looks great. love that plaid dress with the minibouts!


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively:


----------



## karwood

Close-up of Blake's boots:


----------



## danicky

^^ I absolutely love thoese boots. Do you guys know if they are in stores yet???


----------



## b00mbaka

karwood said:


> Close-up of Bake's boots:


 
 Love these!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ tdf!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

I love those too! It's funny because they were posted in a look book a while ago here and a bunch of people said they hated them... LOL.


----------



## shaq91

blake's boots are gorgeous! luv them!


----------



## betty*00

I wonder if we will see them in an episode of Gossip Girl...tee hee! hee!


----------



## daisyduke947

Myleene Klass




Jaclyn Smith in Sheer Genius




Shantel VanSanten


----------



## daisyduke947

Desperate Housewives Promotional: Marcia Cross, Eva Longoria, Teri Hatcher, Dana Delaney, Felicity Huffman, Nicollete Sheridan




Felicity Huffman




Teri Hatcher


----------



## rainyjewels

wow love these desp housewives promo pics!!!!! are there more? hehe


----------



## *Magdalena*

what is the style that Nicolette Sheridan is wearing???


----------



## jh4200

I'm pretty sure those are YSLs.


----------



## *Magdalena*

mmmm, i like those..where have you seen them? do you have a link?


----------



## jh4200

I've seen them in NM in the stores.  Here's a link, although I can't find them on nm.com, they're on YSL's site:

http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Shoes/P-High%20Heeled%20Tribute%20Platform%20Sandal%20in%20Textured%20Black%20Patent-Leather.aspx


----------



## daisyduke947

rainyjewels said:


> wow love these desp housewives promo pics!!!!! are there more? hehe



I have more, they just aren't all wearing Louboutins.


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks JH!!!


----------



## jh4200

You're most welcome! Let us know if you get them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I doubt i'll be buying these. however, i like the red patent version she's wearing much better than the black ones. After getting my 3 new CL pairs recently, i think i need to go on a thing called BAN! LOL


----------



## karwood

Selma Blair:







Selma Blair's dress is very daring and I really like it.

Lace inserts have been added to the cut-out's below the waist, so Selma does not feel so exposed.

She completes her look with some very interesting asymmetric pointy _Christian Louboutin_ heels.


----------



## *Magdalena*

one glance, and i am already having a love-hate relationship with this dress!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think that if the cutouts were only around her chest/shoulders, it would look cute, but as is, it's weird and unflattering.


----------



## 8seventeen19

These are seriously devine on!!!!! Hey *Karwood* I bet you can rock them just as good, if not better!!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I love Selma's dress and I think the cutouts are perfectly placed.


----------



## rdgldy

I love Selma's whole look-I would totally wear that!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> These are seriously devine on!!!!! Hey *Karwood* I bet you can rock them just as good, if not better!!!!


 
I totally could!!


----------



## sara999

i LOVe felicity!!! those YSL are so like the tricolos. except teh tricolo's don't look good on me...


----------



## karwood

KK:


----------



## karwood

Pam Anderson:


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love the color of KK's dress on her....she looks great!  love the nudes as well


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Isn't Kim K's dress by roberto cavalli, I love the color, she looks stunning.


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo wearing CLs:


----------



## karwood

Posting again. Pic disappear from previous post:

Vanessa wearing CLs
http://www.gossipgirls.com/kim-kard...nessa-0?magnify=true&type=image&profile=82629


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum for Jordache Fall 2008:


----------



## candice19

^Vanessa look amazing in that photo! I don't even think she's that pretty, but her pose makes her look fabulous!!

And as for Carmen... she's really got to stop trying to look/act like she's 25...


----------



## linpaddy

Is it just me or the Jordache ad makes Heidi's foot look ginormous?


----------



## karwood

LC:


----------



## LavenderIce

Stacy Kiebler, are these the Yasmine wedge?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like it.  They're cute on!


----------



## LavenderIce

It's the first time I saw them on and didn't recongize them from the stock pics so I wasn't sure.


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow those are *so* much cuter on!


----------



## afcgirl

karwood said:


> Posting again. Pic disappear from previous post:
> 
> Vanessa wearing CLs


 
What shoe is Vanessa wearing in this pic?  Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Decolletes.


----------



## daisyduke947

Kim Raver with husband Manuel:







Lindsay Price (I am not sure this was ever posted):


----------



## daisyduke947

Ivanka *****. I love this image of her. There was a video that was of this photoshoot and she was joking that it was the best photoshoot because in that picture, she was reading emails for work. LOL.


----------



## Leescah

karwood said:


> LC:


 
Ok. That does it. I am officially going to raid LC's shoe collection when she's not looking (anyone happen to have her address... LOL), that girl KEEPS showing up in photos wearing shoes that I WANT!!  and it just makes me want them more cos she looks great in them all. Pah.


----------



## karwood

KK:


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo:


----------



## karwood

Jamie Lynn Sigler:


----------



## karwood

Rihanna:






</SPAN>



http://www.imnotobsessed.com/node/49820


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG Rihanna is wearing that same ostrich vest that Aubrey was wearing 

All those poor Ostriches


----------



## laureenthemean

^^At least she's wearing something underneath, you know, wearing it as a vest and not a top.


----------



## karwood

Janice Dickinson. Looks like the Cork Catenita. Correct me if I am wrong:


----------



## karwood

laureenthemean said:


> ^^At least she's wearing something underneath, you know, wearing it as a vest and not a top.


 

I agree. I don't think it was meant to be worn with nothing underneath. 
But then again, we are talking about Aubrey


----------



## ShiShi

I don't know if this has been posted yet, I apologize if it has.

The Desperate Housewives ladies:


----------



## shaq91

luv kim's, rihanna's, & vanessa's


----------



## Liberté




----------



## daisyduke947

yeah, i posted a higher quality of that desperate housewives image on one of the last couple of pages. love that image and all the louboutins!


----------



## karwood

Sophie Ellis Bextor:


----------



## karwood

Danielle Lloyd:


----------



## karwood




----------



## rdgldy

I love all the boots


----------



## karwood

Nina Garcia posing in front of CLs.


----------



## techie81

Did anyone go to her signing gig today?


----------



## karwood

Vanessa MInnillo:


----------



## daisyduke947

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## snf8

im watching project runway....my heart skips a beat everytime i see heidi walk away with that flash of red!


----------



## rockvixen76

Im sorry but it's a shame Danielle Lloyd is on here I don't even consider her a celeb!!!! she kinda gets high on my list of dislikes due to all the things she has done that = trash in my book...........hmmmmm I do like her shoes tho........


----------



## sara999

Ita!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I don't even know who she is!


----------



## sara999

she's a reality tv contestant. she was miss britain except she got her title revoked after they found out she was sleeping with a judge. she's not famous for much besides bedding footballers and reality tv


----------



## rockvixen76

ha ha ha ha basically meggyg8r she is nothing more than how sara999 described she is one of those girls who is never out of the rag mags and trashy newspapers usually with her bits out.........I think she got stripped of her miss UK title not only for the judge thing but she posed nude and that was against the rules........oh and she was involved in the racism argument on Big Brother. She's high on my list to put on an island and forget about!


----------



## 8seventeen19

HAHA We have a few of those "ladies" here in the US too!


----------



## angelcove

Are these Babel boots?  Thanks


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> HAHA We have a few of those "ladies" here in the US too!


 
seriously.. can't we all just send em to an island somewhere and "forget" where it is?


----------



## karwood

Rebecca Gayheart:


----------



## karwood

rockvixen76 said:


> Im sorry but it's a shame Danielle Lloyd is on here I don't even consider her a celeb!!!! she kinda gets high on my list of dislikes due to all the things she has done that = trash in my book...........hmmmmm I do like her shoes tho........


 
Oop!  Sorry! I am really not informed on U.K. gossip/tabloids. I promise to keep pics of Danielle Lloyd  off the "Celebrity and their Louboutins" thread.

Now, is there any possibilities we can all agree to keep pics of  Heidi Montag off this thread?


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo:


----------



## daisyduke947

Pictures of WHOEVER should be posted. It's a bit lame that we have to resort to making rude comments about what people look like or what they do. It's a little juvenile. This should be a place to drool over all of the Christian Louboutins without making it into some sort of "trash the person" game.


----------



## karwood

Emily Rossum:


----------



## karwood

Jaime Wright:


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> Vanessa Minnillo:


 
Does anyone know what style Vanessa's wearing in this pic? Thx!


----------



## karwood

^^^ Those look like Decolletes


----------



## *Magdalena*

hmmm....these actually look more like Declics...


----------



## surlygirl

They kinda look like a combo of the decolletes and the declics or something! They seem a bit higher on the sides than the decolletes, but the toe is more pointy than a declic. :s


----------



## madamelizaking

Here's a bigger picture. IT looks like a decollete w/a platform. I've never felt so dumbfounded!


----------



## surlygirl

maybe a black decolzep? i'll just call her and ask! lol.


----------



## madamelizaking

I agree w/you 100%%!!


----------



## karwood

Nicole Richie:


----------



## rockvixen76

ooops sorry guys won't do it again.........apologies for 'trashing'


----------



## Stinas

surlygirl said:


> Does anyone know what style Vanessa's wearing in this pic? Thx!


They look like Satin Decollete Zeppas.


----------



## karwood

rockvixen76 said:


> ooops sorry guys won't do it again.........apologies for 'trashing'


 
Personally, I don't think there is any need for you to apologize. Some of us, including myself, have done our fair share of "trashing" on this thread. My post to you was NOT meant to be defensive or rude towards you. If anythng, I was trying to make light of the situation. The comment I made of Heidi Montag was  meant to be as a joke. If anythng, I am probably the most culpable one for posting pics of her on this thread.


----------



## jlinds

rockvixen76 said:


> ooops sorry guys won't do it again.........apologies for 'trashing'


 
Well, the person that called you "juvenile" spent quite a bit of time trashing Angelina Jolie, Lily Allen in this very same thread, so I would take that with a grain of salt


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love seeing the shoes, but so many of the "celebs" posted disgust me. 
Sometimes making fun is part of the joy of this thread, imo. 
I never hope to offend anyone.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think part of the fun of this thread is trashing!  Although I don't personally know anything about a lot of the "celebrities" on this thread, sometimes they wear such ridiculous stuff that something must be said!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Yeah, like KK's crab catchers!!!! *lmao*


----------



## jlinds

^ I agree. I just think it's rude to call someone juvenile when everyone takes part in it. It is all in good fun, and when it comes down to it, we all do come to this thread to see the CL's.


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Yeah, like KK's crab catchers!!!! *lmao*


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, exactly!


----------



## karwood

jlinds said:


> ^ I agree. I just think it's rude to call someone juvenile when everyone takes part in it. It is all in good fun, and when it comes down to it, we all do come to this thread to see the CL's.


 
I absolutely agree with you. I was shocked to read her post this morning, especially since I knew she had done her share of "trashing" on this thread in the past. This  is definitely "the pot calling the kettle black".


----------



## Leescah

I love these... hadn't ever really considered boots from CL before but I am loving these A LOT. What style is this? Although I doubt my calves will agree with these. Or my bank balance, for that matter.


----------



## karwood

Leescah said:


> I love these... hadn't ever really considered boots from CL before but I am loving these A LOT. What style is this? Although I doubt my calves will agree with these. Or my bank balance, for that matter.


 
Those look like the Babel: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...ots&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MRQD3uPfxzYpx6sp9fv.iw


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like the Babel.


----------



## daisyduke947

Clearly there's no point in posting images of celebrities in this thread anymore.  Obviously you failed to see I'm now longer going to do trashing.


----------



## Leescah

karwood said:


> Those look like the Babel: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...ots&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-MRQD3uPfxzYpx6sp9fv.iw


Thank you! 

God, those pics on NAP... I DEFINITELY wont be squeezing my calfs in those babies. Probably just as well, at over $1400.... ooouch...


----------



## *Magdalena*

i personally dont think there is anything wrong with making fun, or trashing celebrieties here....it's innocent and won't harm anyone. it's just us speaking our minds....it would be a problem IRL if anyone attempted to do that about real life people, like their friends, co-workers, etc.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the Babels on her. 
Now, I want a pair... *sigh*


----------



## danicky

^^^Yeah, me too. lol


----------



## betty*00

Eeeekkk! I want the Babel boots now too!!!


----------



## betty*00

LOL..*danicky* you beat me!!!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> i personally dont think there is anything wrong with making fun, or trashing celebrieties here....it's innocent and won't harm anyone. it's just us speaking our minds....it would be a problem IRL if anyone attempted to do that about real life people, like their friends, co-workers, etc.


 ITA! It's not like we are going to go up their faces and say these things.


----------



## karwood

A better pic of Emmy Rossum and her CLs:






</SPAN>

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/photogallery?nid=49867&fid=7999


----------



## danicky

betty*00 said:


> LOL..*danicky* you beat me!!!


 
He, he.


----------



## karwood

Leonor Varela:


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively:


----------



## KillerTofu

I have also never even considered CL boots (because of the prices, and because I know there's no way they'll fit my calves), but those Babels are so nice! Aw, now I want a pair!


----------



## adeana

karwood said:


> Vanessa Minnillo:



The shoes are devine.  But what is with the lady in the front seat of the car?


----------



## KillerTofu

Good eye! Wow, she looks like she's been awake for like 11 days.


----------



## cfellis522

KillerTofu said:


> Good eye! Wow, she looks like she's been awake for like 11 days.


 
I agree!  She also looks loaded up with groceries!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Stinas said:


> They look like Satin Decollete Zeppas.


 
Thanks, Stinas. They look fantastic!


----------



## techie81

Hunting Hayden down at Dragon Con this weekend...no schedule posted for her appearance. Wish me luck, and I'll try to snap pics of her feet :O


----------



## sara999

blake has the best figure. i could never pull off that shirt...as a dress!


----------



## laureenthemean

Emmy Rossum


----------



## sara999

i'm not always wow-ed by emmy rossum the actress but she is very pretty. and i did adore her in phantom!! i wish gerry butler would serenade me!!!!


----------



## rockvixen76

Gosh!!! I got up this morning and didn't realise this celeb thing was such a contoversial topic ha ha ha well hey we are ALL entitled to our opinions and I guess it's down to if we choose to share those opinions........personally I think it's quite good fun to poke fun at celebs but of course would never do this to 'real' people or fellow tpf members. BTW sorry for being dim but what are 'KKs crab catchers'????


----------



## cfellis522

Leescah said:


> I love these... hadn't ever really considered boots from CL before but I am loving these A LOT. What style is this? Although I doubt my calves will agree with these. Or my bank balance, for that matter.


 
These could be the Bourge. I agree, they are more likely the Babel tho. The only difference in their look is the toe. The Bourge are more Almond and the Babel are more round. You can see them in the pictures I posted of my collection a few weeks back... ( http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ily-including-requested-boot-pics-334466.html )

Caroline


----------



## lulabee

adeana said:


> The shoes are devine. But what is with the lady in the front seat of the car?


  That's hilarious! She looks afraid!


----------



## rockvixen76

*cfellis522* I have just posted in the sizing thread but looking at your boot collection you may know the answer. How are knee high boots on the calf size? I don't have huge calfs but alot of the time boots are made with stupidly skinny legs. if you or anyone else can help thanks


----------



## cfellis522

Thre is an actual picture with the measurements taken form one of my boots.  PM me and I can tell you more tho!  Caroline


----------



## 8seventeen19

rockvixen76 said:


> Gosh!!! I got up this morning and didn't realise this celeb thing was such a contoversial topic ha ha ha well hey we are ALL entitled to our opinions and I guess it's down to if we choose to share those opinions........personally I think it's quite good fun to poke fun at celebs but of course would never do this to 'real' people or fellow tpf members. *BTW sorry for being dim but what are 'KKs crab catchers'????*



This is what JSG called KK's pants when she wore the Privatita straps on the OUTSIDE of her pants. JSG said she did that to catch the crabs!


----------



## karwood

Shannen Doherty:


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon:

*http://www.gossipgirls.com/reese-witherspoon/photo/reese-witherspoon-568?type=image&profile=82745





*


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckman. It seem like she has been MIA for a while. Well, it is good to see her again:







ller Picture


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^hmmm...is she wearing furry wings???


----------



## gemruby41

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^hmmm...is she wearing furry wings???


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sara999

i was gonna ask the same thing!


----------



## gemruby41

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are real pretty.  I tried the gold ones at NM, but I couldn't walk in them since there's no support in the back.


----------



## ally143

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckman. It seem like she has been MIA for a while. Well, it is good to see her again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ller Picture


 
I know this has been said before, but why are her shoes always soooo big on her? How can she walk with such high heels slipping off!!!!??


----------



## sara999

i believe it's because she has really bad bunions. i don't know how she walks in shoes so big though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I DEFINITELY want to know how she is walking in those Pigalles being so big! Maybe it's just me, but I have to get the perfect size on me or they make me trip! 

Btw, um wings?!? Furry wings at that!??


----------



## *Magdalena*

ripping continues....LOL
....AND...what is this big shiny thing in her hair??  oh Vickie


----------



## ally143

wouldn't you think she has the money and the connections to get them custom made in Paris to accomodate her bunions but have them in the right length? 

If I could I would def get them bespoked!


----------



## karwood

Lo wearing the Pass Mule. AND  LC bought a pair of YSL Tribute!! I am jealous! If only I could walk in those shoes!


----------



## sara999

ally143 said:


> wouldn't you think she has the money and the connections to get them custom made in Paris to accomodate her bunions but have them in the right length?
> 
> If I could I would def get them bespoked!


and i think a good cobbler can stretch a section of a shoe to accommodate a bunion...it's all very strange. i don't quite understand it. maybe it's more comfortable for her...confusing as it may sound!


----------



## ally143

sara999 said:


> and i think a good cobbler can stretch a section of a shoe to accommodate a bunion...it's all very strange. i don't quite understand it. maybe it's more comfortable for her...confusing as it may sound!


 
sara your solution is way more practical than mine! LOL!!


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> ripping continues....LOL
> ....AND...what is this big shiny thing in her hair?? oh Vickie


 
She has her hair in french twist, maybe it is a hair clip or a barrette


----------



## sara999

i assumed it was some sort of french twist barrette, just didn't realise her hair was long enough to pull up!


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^hmmm...is she wearing furry wings???


----------



## 8seventeen19

Well that's even WORSE! Fur back?!?


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Well that's even WORSE! Fur back?!?


 
 From the back, it look like she is wearing a furry vest. From the front, she looks like she is wearing furry cape.


----------



## po0hping

I was hoping they would be wings, as strange as that is.
Wings > fur back
No, Posh. No!

Her shoes look great though


----------



## meggyg8r

That's not very posh of Posh!! OH yes, I said it!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I just think good 'ol Vickie forgot to wax her back


----------



## sara999

that would be awesome if she was wearing wings for no reason!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

ally143 said:


> I know this has been said before, but why are her shoes always soooo big on her? How can she walk with such high heels slipping off!!!!??



I wonder if she glues her foot to the bottom of the shoe somehow...


----------



## po0hping

^Is it always only her right foot that looks loose?
It's like it a completely different size.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think she's just doing something weird with her left foot.  Arching it or something.


----------



## betty*00

meggyg8r said:


> That's not very posh of Posh!! OH yes, I said it!


----------



## betty*00

Forget the wings or the hair clip, look at that rock!!!!!!!! It would take up my whole hand!


----------



## rockvixen76

The thing on her head is what they use to put her brain in and out, she's a cyborg don't you know???? :borg1:
As for what's going on with her feet, I think glue is her thing and ITA with her money I would definitely get my bunions sorted it's a quick procedure and her feet would look so much better in strappy shoes!!! 
I think the fur thing is to disguise her hump.........oh straight to hell rockvixen.....do not pass go!!!:devil: ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## rdgldy

evil, but funny!  I too don't share the love!


----------



## madamelizaking

I think that's the rock beckham got her after his cheating scandal?  I would have preferred her to have wings on! the fur just looks dumb. She probably has bad bunions on her right food and orders two sizes for each pair! Not that it matters to her, it's chump change *sniff* smells like 250 million to me!!


----------



## betty*00

Funny that these guys get their wives the biggest rock after a cheating scandal. Kobe did the same for his wife, Vanessa. Makes you wonder if they stay because they truly love their men and want to make it work or if it's just for the $$$ and blinge????


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ewe. I can't imagine staying with a man for money...


----------



## lulabee

betty*00 said:


> Forget the wings or the hair clip, look at that rock!!!!!!!! It would take up my whole hand!


 Wait a minute! Didnt she used to have huge boobs??? Hmmm.... maybe she taped them down?


----------



## rockvixen76

I used to like the original ring it was a beautiful marquise cut in platinum, this kinda looks fake and tacky, wonder what she did with the other one? 
She has been talking about getting the boobs reduced but ITA they are taped down for this pic or she's wearing some sort of minimising bra.
I just wish I had her money to spend on shoes.................we can but dream.


----------



## Kirie

Awww, I really like Posh. She's always lovely and funny in interviews and seems quite down to earth. Her husband is another story though  And it's not like she needs his money.


----------



## sara999

posh makes me laugh. i LOVED her coming to america special...though ti was hilarious!

i just think that if her dress had true wings then wings would be popular...and i LOVE wings!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga. These look like knock-offs to me If they are, I can't believe she is wearing these at a red carpet event:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, they don't even look like CLs other than the peek of red.


----------



## LavenderIce

Who the hell is Lady Gaga?  And, we should probably start threads called "Authenticate the Celeb in CLs" and "Authenticate the CLs the Celeb is Wearing."  

Anyways on to someone who is an authentic celeb--Angie Harmon in what looks like the python ballerina flats:











Seeing AH preggers reminded me to post these, I don't recall seeing these here, Christina Aguilera while she was pregnant with her son Max:









Another one of Vanessa Minillo from earlier this week, you can see her CLs a little better:


----------



## surlygirl

the python flats look so cute on Angie! Is Christina wearing the ernesta platforms? Those always looks so good on! And one last question about Vanessa's CLs? I don't think I've seen that style before. I like how the thicker heel gives it a more daytime, casual look. What style is that? Thanks!


----------



## shaq91

i think lady gaga's are fake she cant afford them lol she just had one big song so far "Just Dance" and her album was never released anywhere besides Canada where it flopped also. she's good though but those are deff fake.


----------



## rdgldy

quote:Who the hell is Lady Gaga? And, we should probably start threads called "Authenticate the Celeb in CLs" and "Authenticate the CLs the Celeb is Wearing.unquote

Sad, but true~


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hayden:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Rihanna:


----------



## keya

madamelizaking said:


> Here's a bigger picture. IT looks like a decollete w/a platform. I've never felt so dumbfounded!



Yep, they look like satin Decolzeps. I have them in pink. _Love_ the black, though!


----------



## LavenderIce

Time to play "Authenticate the CL the celeb is wearing"  here is Nicole Richie in what looks like black Bouclettes and a stock pic to compare. Post more pics if you find any:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, the stock picture only has 4 straps before the ankle strap, and Nicole's have 7.  Also, the stock picture has little things on the sides to hold the ankle strap in place, and Nicole's look like the ankle strap is held in place in the back.


----------



## sara999

those don't look like they have a red sole?


----------



## *Magdalena*

some of the CL styles like the one LavenderIce posted dont have the red sole on the back of the heel...

CL zipette, for example


----------



## LavenderIce

Good catch Laureen.  I wonder what they are since they aren't CLs.

sara--the heel on the bouclette wasn't red, so I thought maybe Nicole's were them.


----------



## *Magdalena*

for a second, i thought they might be Bratelle Strass, but they're not...the back strap is different on the ones Nicole is wearing....it's probably not a CL style


----------



## Stinas

It does not look like it has a platform either.


----------



## sunny2

They are not CLs for sure. They are just another designer


----------



## ohNina

Surly girl, I recently purchased those CL's that Vanessa is wearing.  I bought them from e-bay and they didn't have a box. I wish I new the name too. They had a saks sticker on the bottom though.  They must just be an old style.  The material is like a thick canvas, and your right, with the thicker heel they are perfect for day.  I like that they match my skin color like Vanessa's do too.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that's a great find, ohNina! I'll be on the lookout for those. :ninja:


----------



## JetSetGo!

ohNina said:


> Surly girl, I recently purchased those CL's that Vanessa is wearing.  I bought them from e-bay and they didn't have a box. I wish I new the name too. They had a saks sticker on the bottom though.  They must just be an old style.  The material is like a thick canvas, and your right, with the thicker heel they are perfect for day.  I like that they match my skin color like Vanessa's do too.



I believe they are called something like the Gabine

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-louboutin-a-z-game-277820-8.html#post6021659


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, JSG!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## sneezz

She looks hot in those red R & R.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## rainyjewels

oooo those red pythons are gorgeeeeous.....

(ha, lovin' the new fainting smiley)

shannon doherty


----------



## rockvixen76

Loving Nick Hiltons twistochats they are stunning in red python, not sure about her wrinkly skinny jeans, what on earth are they made from????? and what is going on with paris she looks absolutely bizarre!
Btw who is the women in the fake CLs???


----------



## sara999

i thought they were some kind of distressed leather trousers?


----------



## bagpunk

am i the only one who think that the hiltons only have money but not class....? sorry....


----------



## JRed

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton



I think Nicky is wearing a pair of Sass & Bide's Black Rats.  In any case, I love the red python!!


----------



## rdgldy

the red pythons are beautiful


----------



## LavenderIce

Dancer/Actress Jenna Dewan:











Reality show stars Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The Lolas look cute on her.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Love Nicki's Twistos...Paris looks a mess. I'm with you Bagpunk about their last of class, but I am more disgusted my the KK crew. What a bunch of nothings they are. They all look like skanks to me.


----------



## LavenderIce

jet-Jenna Dewan is wearing the black shoes.  You must be referring to Haylie Duff who I think is wearing Michael Kors, or some other designer.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Got it. Thanks! I edited, but not fast enough...


----------



## heat97

JetSetGo! said:


> Love Nicki's Twistos...Paris looks a mess. I'm with you Bagpunk about their last of class, but I am more disgusted my the KK crew. What a bunch of nothings they are. They all look like skanks to me.


 

I totally agree.... who gets their family famous off 1 stupid sex video (kk 's video not to be confused with Paris').... gross


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Dancer/Actress Jenna Dewan:


Are those python Rolandos???  cant see too well....that would be nice, but I dont think they are....just need a second opinion.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think they're CLs.


----------



## rockvixen76

No they're not CLs on the first pic you can see the inner aspect of the heel and it's beige not red. Although I think they are still quite nice shoes and very 'like' the Rolandos. I really like her dress too.


----------



## capv29

Those are not CLs. I think they are the dolce vita madison. Here is the link to their website, if anyone is interested: http://www.shopdolcevita.com/detail.aspx?ID=546


----------



## karwood

Angie Harmon:


----------



## karwood




----------



## gemruby41

LC


----------



## rainyjewels

wow, i think this is the first time i've seen her wearing VPs that weren't the black satin ones! gorgeous!


----------



## kaeleigh

LavenderIce said:


> Time to play "Authenticate the CL the celeb is wearing" here is Nicole Richie in what looks like black Bouclettes and a stock pic to compare. Post more pics if you find any:


 
I found them http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=5948


only $1265.


----------



## rdgldy

a steal!


----------



## gemruby41

I think Christina is wearing CL cotton club wedges.


----------



## LavenderIce

^The Cotton Club wedges are another example of a pair that looks much better on than in stock pics.  I certainly did not think much of them when I first saw the stock pics.  I like them on her.  Her son Max is such a cutie pie!  

I found another pic where you can see a little of the red sole:


----------



## karwood

Emma Bunton (aka Baby Spice)


----------



## betty*00

Wow Emma lost a lot of weight. I thought she looked prettier with a little more meat on her bones imo.


----------



## betty*00

Christina's baby is so cute.


----------



## betty*00

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
Okay seriously, I need a pair of RnR skinny jeans and CL booties now!!! This girl makes everything look good! And her legs go on and on and on...jealous coming from a shorty, lol!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I also like the Sigourneys much more on, than off.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hayden Panettiere in Red Delics, I think


----------



## karwood

Elle McPherson wearing Lady Gres:


----------



## karwood

Lily Allen:


----------



## karwood

Tilda Swinton:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Rihanna:


----------



## karwood

Tilda Swinton, again:


----------



## danicky

karwood said:


> Elle McPherson wearing Lady Gres:


 

Wow, she looks great. I love her Herve Leger dress.


----------



## *Magdalena*

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hayden Panettiere in Red Delics, I think


 
I love Hayden's outfit...i may copy something for once, especially since i have the same shoes LOL


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Those red Declics are AMAZING.

And I love Tilda Swinton! She is one of the few that could pull those Rodartes off.


----------



## techie81

Love Hayden's outfit too!  Those red lips really pull the shoes in. 

And who designed Rihanna's skirt?  Wow!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love both Rihanna and HP's outfits. HP makes me want the red!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^you should get them-they're gorgeous IRL!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are these the ones you don't wear much? I have the blue on pre-order and I can't wait, but the reds look really good!


----------



## snf8




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Yikes!!! I am loving that color!!


----------



## glamgrl921

^^wow i love those shoes!!! But does she _really_ have another album coming out?  Is that what i'm seeing?!  Oi!


----------



## snf8

i love them too...they look like the clichy 120mm but im not sure


----------



## glamgrl921

I think so too.


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> Lily Allen:


 she's wearing my dream shoes!!! they look WAY better on me though. hahaha!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hayden leaving Letterman


----------



## princessrobyn

i like her shoes but i dont like that outfit at all


----------



## *Magdalena*

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Are these the ones you don't wear much? I have the blue on pre-order and I can't wait, but the reds look really good!


 
I just got the red in couple weeks ago-I'll be definitely wearing these. It's the EB declics that I am thinking about selling..


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Hayden.  (Not duplicates.)  I wanted to show that these shoes can be worn without looking like the unforunate toe escapees of Kristin Cavalieri:


----------



## JetSetGo!

That outfit is so tacky, imo. But I love the shoes.


----------



## betty*00

I don't care for Hayden's top but I love the skinny jeans (I'm looking for a black pair myself) and of course the CLs! I don't understand why she put her hair up if it was down first?? Mind you it looks good both ways.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm a big fan of the skinnies, I guess it's just her top, make-up and hairdo that are a turn off to me.  It's too old-lady for her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Anne Hathaway:






An older pic of Pussy Cat Dolls singer Nicole Scherzinger:


----------



## LavenderIce

Can't see the red sole, someone please confirm are they CLs?  They look like something she's worn before, i.e. at the Teen Choice Awards or for promo for Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants, Blake Lively:


----------



## princessrobyn

the problem with haydens outfit is that they aren't skinny jeans they are like leggings and so you can see the seam at the front it would be better if the shirt was longer and it didn't look like she was wearing sweatpants and a fancy top. but i dont like the shirt anyway. 
but if you are looking for super great pants Vince makes a pair of skinny leggings that have a slight boot cut. i wear them with EVERYTHING!! they are amazing and i love them. but even these pants wouldn't have saved haydens outfit. 
http://www.shopbop.com/pull-pant-vi...D=2534374302023887&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## debwonger

OT:  Does anyone know who makes the bag Blake's carrying?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^^ Chanel


----------



## betty*00

Yep like *Lady* said, Chanel. You can tell by looking at the handles.


----------



## betty*00

Blake is so pretty!!


----------



## debwonger

betty*00 said:


> Yep like *Lady* said, Chanel. You can tell by looking at the handles.



Thanks.  I didn't think they made many totes, or used the thick braided handles.  I thought it was Prada or MJ.  Do you know the name of it?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It called the *mademoiselle* if I'm not mistaken


----------



## hartofalyon

Does that look like the NYC chanel store or is that just me?


----------



## evychew

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It called the *mademoiselle* if I'm not mistaken




it is actually the lady braid tote...


----------



## candice19

hartofalyon said:


> Does that look like the NYC chanel store or is that just me?


IT's the Chanel section in SAKS 5th in NYC. There were paparazzi photos all over the place


----------



## rainyjewels

really? that's the chanel i go to! though i haven't been since they relocated to a different part of the first floor. very cool!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

evychew said:


> it is actually the lady braid tote...



whoopsush:, sorry I was thinking of the bag Kim Kardashian was wearing, yep its the lady braid tote sorry for the mistake


----------



## steffe

love this thread! full of yummy pictures!!


----------



## rdgldy

really don't care for HP's outfit at all-I don't think the black pants are skinny jeans, they look like leggings I might wear for yoga!


----------



## carlinha

yeah what is Hayden wearing??  not a big fan... blake on the other hand...


----------



## carlinha

snf8 said:


>



i LOVE this color... must have.... are they available anywhere?!?!?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Rihanna:


----------



## rainyjewels

.......

oh MPA....i have such a love/hate relationship with pics of rihanna and her insectikas. everytime i see one i want them more and more!!! argh..:s


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

carlinha said:


> i LOVE this color... must have.... are they available anywhere?!?!?


 

I HAVE TO HAVE LINDSAY'S SHOES.....WHAT ARE THEY AND WHERE ARE THEY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## sara999

rainyjewels said:


> .......
> 
> oh MPA....i have such a love/hate relationship with pics of rihanna and her insectikas. everytime i see one i want them more and more!!! argh..:s


oh man i'm the SAME WAY. i didn't even like them at first!!!


and blake lively is so gorgeous. and so TALL!!! esp in comparison to that SA, haha!


----------



## karwood

Debra Messing trying on a pair of the Alti Pumps. I knew these shoes would be gorgeous when seen modeled on!!


----------



## karwood

Debra Messing hoding a Very Croise:


----------



## keya

^ The Altis are HOT!  
I wonder how difficult they are to walk in. I can't really imagine wearing those in public, but that doesn't stop me from wanting a pair.


----------



## karwood

Debi Mazar wearing the Triclo Criss Cross:


----------



## karwood

400 px   600 px A general View at the Saks Fifth Avenue Beverly Hills Celebrates "The Women" & 10022-Shoe Salon on September 3, 2008 in Beverly Hills California


----------



## jh4200

Those Altis are hot!!!!  Too high for me, I'm sure, but they're gorgeous.


----------



## karwood

Look at all those Loubies!!


----------



## shoecrazy

So *that's* what heaven looks like


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ sigh... ITA.


----------



## surlygirl

The altis look amazing! I want, I want, I want! I do wonder if they're difficult to walk in.


----------



## karwood

Denise Van Outen wearing Black Satin VPs:









 Denise Van Outen attends the World Premiere of "Hairspray: The School Muscial" at the Lyric Theatre on August 31, 2008 in London, England


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Debra Messing trying on a pair of the Alti Pumps. I knew those shoes would be gorgeous when seen modeled on!!



i think i would fall SPLAT on my face wearing these... i've just recently mastered the 4 inch (no platform) and 5 inch heels (with platform), and MAN, i thought that was an accomplishment!!!


----------



## keya

^ Then don't wear them while standing up


----------



## carlinha

keya said:


> ^ Then don't wear them while standing up



hehe just sit and look pretty


----------



## shaq91

all the celebs in the shoe salon look amazing! luv all the shoes!


----------



## karwood

Actress Debra Messing(wearing the CL Alti Pumps), Larry Bruce (Vice President and General Manager Saks Fifth Avenue Beverly Hills), producer Victoria Pearman and movie director Diane English attend the Saks Fifth Avenue Beverly Hills Celebrates "The Women" & 10022-Shoe Salon on September 3, 2008 in Beverly Hills California


----------



## karwood

Debra Messing trying on CL No Barre:


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am loving the Alti pumps!!! 
In the No Barre picture it looks like she's say "holy crap look how high these are!!"


----------



## surlygirl

great pictures, karwood!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooooh sara's gonna be so jealous of those No Barres!! Even if they aren't black!


----------



## snf8

carlinha said:


> i LOVE this color... must have.... are they available anywhere?!?!?




if those are the clichy 120 they are only available at the boutiques..you can try calling around??


----------



## luxlover

The Alti Pumps looks gorgeous! Though I do think I will need to practice A LOT at home before I can be seen in public with those......hahaha.


----------



## betty*00

karwood said:


> Debra Messing trying on a pair of the Alti Pumps. I knew these shoes would be gorgeous when seen modeled on!!


 
How high exactly are those beauties?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like they could be 160?  I'm pretty sure these are 140, and hers look higher:




The metric units drive me crazy.  I'm not sure if the platform is 10mm or 20mm.


----------



## karwood

Hayden  Panettiere @ TRL taping 9/3/08:


----------



## 8seventeen19

WHOA she looks like the joker!!! Loving the Declics though!


----------



## karwood

Fashion  Designer Monique Lhuillier wearing VP Black Patent w/ Burgandy toes:







</SPAN>


----------



## karwood

Jamie Lynn Sigler wearing Cl La Falaise(?):






</SPAN>


----------



## b00mbaka

karwood said:


> Fashion Designer Monique Lhuillier wearing VP Black Patent w/ Burgandy toes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </SPAN>


 
I wish this dress was a tad bit shorter. At the knee, perhaps?


----------



## po0hping

shoeaddictklw said:


> WHOA she looks like the joker!!! Loving the Declics though!



The red lipstick she is wearing doesn't seem to go with her.  But everything from the neck down is great.


----------



## karwood

Model Elettra Rossellini Wiedemann, the daughter of actress Isabella Rossellini:


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## karwood

Khloe and KIm both wearing CLS:


----------



## JuneHawk

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks like they could be *160*?  I'm pretty sure these are 140, and hers look higher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metric units drive me crazy.  I'm not sure if the platform is 10mm or 20mm.



160??? I get vertigo just thinking about it


----------



## po0hping

Wow, that might be the first time I've seen KK not wearing a peeptoe.
Love Khloe's fuchsia Rolandos.


----------



## Leefi

chloe sevigny with red soles


----------



## *Magdalena*

I love HPs leather jacket...i have a black one, but its  not collar-less like hers...and i like how it's cropped.-has anyone seen anything similar to hers???...and speaking of her red lipstick-i think she should have just gone with a darker, more muted red. it would look much better than this bright shade.


----------



## techie81

Yeah, the lipstick's not as flattering there...oi

Loving the Alti pumps...!


----------



## karwood

Debi Mazar:









400 px   600 px


----------



## karwood

Angela Simmons wearing CL Arielle:









Vanessa Simmons and Angela Simmons arrive at the 2008 BMI Awards on September 4, 2008 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## karwood

Shannen Doherty wearing CL Palace Zeppa :









Actress Shannen Doherty visits "Late Show with David Letterman" at Ed Sullivan Theatre on September 4, 2008 in New York City.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> Angela Simmons wearing CL Arielle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Simmons and Angela Simmons arrive at the 2008 BMI Awards on September 4, 2008 in Los Angeles, California.



She looks like she's a little girl playing dress-up.  With a patchwork quilt.


----------



## karwood

Better angle of Shannon's CLs:


----------



## karwood

Shannon different style of CL:


----------



## karwood

Cassie (left) wearing Pigalles:


----------



## karwood

Jessica Sutta of the Pussycat Dolls wearing CL Ron Rons(?):


----------



## karwood

Jada Pinkett-Smith wearing Scissor Girl:


----------



## bagpunk

this post of mine has nothing to do with shoes. i have to clue who lily allne is, but i can't stand her already. just heard about her slurring and drinking *while* presenting some kind of award with ELTON JOHN.... if you think britney is trashy.... i take amy winehouse anytime (i think she is a great singer and less annoying). 
:back2topic:




Leefi said:


> another lilly allen post - this time without boobies though! :-P


----------



## rockvixen76

ha ha ha you see Bagpunk I dislike Amy Winehouse more than Lily Allen, I guess it's just because over here we get sick to death of being told that Amy Winehouse has been caught taking drugs, is near death, has been arrested etc, etc, etc. Lily Allen doesn't do that much to p*** people off other than get a bit drunk and fall over........
LOVING Jessica Sutta's outfit and Ron Rons!!! 
Don't think red lipstick was a great choice for Hayden.
I'm really not sure about Scissor Girls I think they show too much foot?!?!?!
Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend.......it's raining here in UK so no CL wearing for me!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know, one thing Amy has over Lily is that I have yet to see her boobs pop out of her top.


----------



## rockvixen76

There was a pic ages ago of Amy's boob through the armpit of her dress, as she's so tiny I don't think there's enough to fall out???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, it's true, but Lily Allens aren't so big either.  It's just that she was wearing a low, loose tee and no bra.  Bleh.


----------



## bagpunk

you guys are so funny. i am so lonely and bored here on a friday evening (husband is working late and friends are all overseas), so i am glad to be able to chuckle a little.

i say if you want to get drunk, fall over, and die, at least have the decency not to show yourself in public, let alone *on stage*, *while* you are presenting...


----------



## rockvixen76

I don't get the celeb thing of not wearing underwear I just don't understand at what point do they think it's a good idea? especially if they are going to mix it with booze it's a guarantee for the papparatzi to get a 'money' shot! 
Maybe I'm jealous........my days of going braless are long gone........my 21 week old son put an end to any chance of my boobs seeing the light of day ha ha ha ha 
Glad we are giving everyone a chuckle!


----------



## nillacobain

Heidi Klum in CLs. 
Image from "Victoria Beckham Blog"


----------



## Leescah

karwood said:


> Jessica Sutta of the Pussycat Dolls wearing CL Ron Rons(?):


 
Awww I looooove this outfit and are those red glittart ron rons (or are the decolletes?) I see? Love the doggie as well... WANT ONE!!


----------



## gemruby41

LC


----------



## afcgirl

karwood said:


> Jessica Sutta of the Pussycat Dolls wearing CL Ron Rons(?):


 
Wow, that looks like a steep angle on that shoe.  I was considering the patent Ron Rons but am a little worried now after seeing this pic.


----------



## jh4200

I think she may be standing oddly - I can tell you that my feet do not rest at that angle when I wear my ron rons.


----------



## sara999

karwood all your pics are broken for me so i can't be jealous! i'll look again when i'm on my personal computer at home!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*afc, *I have these same shoes and they do not look like that. I am thinking she has a permanent dancer pose. LOL!


----------



## AspenMai

Leah Miller
New Judge for So you think you can dance Canada
=)
sorry i didn't know how to post in the text and not as attachments


----------



## AspenMai

David Jones Oz Summer 2008 fashion show
with the beautiful Miranda Kerr promoting...
MK and various models


----------



## nillacobain

afcgirl said:


> Wow, that looks like a steep angle on that shoe. I was considering the patent Ron Rons but am a little worried now after seeing this pic.


 

I think Victoria Beckham has the same "problem", too.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Sutta looks good.  It's nice to see clothes on these Pussy Cat Dolls for a change.    She looks like she'd fit right into this forum--with her CLs,LV and pup.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce





I love the way she dresses in her downtime! I might copy this look its casual but still glam!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Yup! Me too! My lil sis is in love with her so she has TONS of pics of her. I am a little surprised that she went with that bag and shoes together tho.


----------



## meggyg8r

Man Beyonce's shoes are so fab!! But yeah, a little too much with the matching bag.  Definitely should have gone for plain white or plain black on the bag!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I was thinking maybe even a red bag.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oooh yeah, or bright blue!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bright blue would be pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

meggyg8r said:


> Man Beyonce's shoes are so fab!! But yeah, a little too much with the matching bag.  Definitely should have gone for plain white or plain black on the bag!



It doesn't even really match, which makes it worse.  Python with watersnake?  Ick.


----------



## afcgirl

Thanks for the assurances that the Ron Rons don't normally fit so steeply.  They are officially on my list now.


----------



## betty*00

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way she dresses in her downtime! I might copy this look its casual but still glam!


 
Okay did I miss something??? Did Beyonce dye her hair blonde?  Seriously because I think it looks  !!!!!


----------



## betty*00

And we're sure that's her right? Because her butt looks a little small. What in the world happened to her?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's lost weight, and I don't like the blonde look on her either.


----------



## betty*00

Oh dear then it really is her?? Yikes. I remember when she had to lose weight for "Dream Girls" and she said she would never do it again because she loved her curves. I guess that's not the case anymore....sad.


----------



## betty*00

sara999 said:


> karwood all your pics are broken for me so i can't be jealous! i'll look again when i'm on my personal computer at home!


 
*sara*, I had the same problem...glad it's not just me!


----------



## Karenada

I dont know if this has being posted or classed as a celebrity but seen as though she is wearing CL's i might as well post. For your FYI she is from the show Big Brother the UK version, her name is Stephane McMichael and was the first housemate to be evicted. Another housemate next to her is Jennifer Clark but not sure if her's are CL but i see a red sole peeping out anyway less chat here are the pics. Enjoy.








Image Courtesy of gettyimages.com


----------



## sara999

looks like neon orange lolas


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Can't see your pics


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Leescah said:


> Awww I looooove this outfit and are those red glittart ron rons (or are the decolletes?) I see? Love the doggie as well... WANT ONE!!


Those are the brown glittart Ron Rons.


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Beyonce:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

OT, but I love Rihanna's Fendi Heels!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> Another of Beyonce:



This is a great picture.  They are all so stylish in their own way.


----------



## sara999

i love everything about the picture except mariah's jeans. they're too long!! i want to see what shoes she has on!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love Mary J.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nice pic, but who did they cut out?


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> i love everything about the picture except mariah's jeans. they're too long!! i want to see what shoes she has on!


 
I think she needs to update her closet ...


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Nice pic, but who did they cut out?


 
A lot of people.  lol  Here's another one:







More of Cassie from this week.  Apologies if they're repeats, I just had to put them up because the black patent Pigalle 120s are too darn fierce:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx, *lavender!*!! I agree those pigalles are fierce! Are those the 120's?

And are those hot pink bottoms that Ciara has on?


----------



## LavenderIce

I think Ciara's soles do look hot pink.

Cassie's Pigalles are 120s.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i think Cassie is soooooo gorgeous!  if i was a guy, i'd have a major crush on her LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am loving Cassie's dress too! Her whole ensemble is FIRE!!
Why have I been seeing her a lot lately? Does she have a new CD or did she really marry Diddy?! LOL!


----------



## karwood

LiLo wearing CL Forever Tina:


----------



## karwood

Shannen Doherty wearing Palace Zeppa:


----------



## JuneHawk

What's up with that ring on Miley's left ring finger??


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Shannen Doherty wearing Palace Zeppa:



what is up with this dress?!?!?  it makes her look like she gained 50 lbs


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> A lot of people.  lol  Here's another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of Cassie from this week.  Apologies if they're repeats, I just had to put them up because the black patent Pigalle 120s are too darn fierce:



all of these ladies are so lovely in their own way... i love how they have their own personality and style 

ok, i must be living under a rock - but who is this cassie person, is she a singer?  what does she sing?  and damn, she is FINE!!!!  loving the whole outfit!


----------



## karwood

Molly Sims:






</SPAN>








http://www.imnotobsessed.com/node/50132


----------



## karwood

Hayden Panettiere:


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood

Ok this is stange, Denis Leary:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^ Why is he carrying two different types of shoes!! CLs all the way man!!! What's his problemo!

Karwood, you are like the resident pap keep the photos coming! I love them!


----------



## karwood

Claire Dane wearing Africa Queen:


----------



## karwood

Renne Zellweger:


----------



## karwood

Model Missy Rayder wearing the Drapiday:


----------



## karwood

Brandy wearing the Alti Pumps:


----------



## karwood

Kate Mara:


----------



## karwood

Debi Mazar:


----------



## rockvixen76

The pic of Dennis Leary won't load so don't know what it looks like??? 
Sometimes Hayden Panettiere wears some strange stuff she always has great shoes tho!!!


----------



## natassha68

I think Brandy is wearing YSL tribute too pumps , anyone else??.... the Alti and YSL like alot in height, but the YSL is more rounded in the toe vs/ the Alti


----------



## rockvixen76

I think you are right about Brandy's shoes I can't see any red on the inside of the heel and I think the platform is more like the YSL shoe.


----------



## karwood

natassha68 said:


> I think Brandy is wearing YSL tribute too pumps , anyone else??.... the Alti and YSL like alot in height, but the YSL is more rounded in the toe vs/ the Alti


 
*Natassha: Oops! *You are absolutely correct:shame: They are YSL. I though I saw red on her shoes.






"*Surprisingly Fabulous Award*
If someone had told that Brandy was going to be wearing a dress from the _Lanvin Fall 2008_ collection, I would predicted it would be a disaster, but she totally pulls off this Lanvin shiny black structured dress.

And I commend her for making it work, because this is not an easy dress too pull off.

I always assumed that whoever wore it on the red carpet, would make the dress look like a dustbin liner, and she does not.

She completes her look with the now popular _YSL_ platform shoe."


----------



## *Magdalena*

i agree...they do look like YSL with hidden platform...BTW, her dress is beyond hideous...it looks like a garbage bag wrapped aaround her body...


----------



## natassha68

here's a close up


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna leaving dinner after Fashion Rocks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

natassha68 said:


> here's a close up



i might be the minority here, but I like them, I think they look much better on. I looks like Beyonce was wearing them last night too


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love Rihanna's top (especially the way it fits), not too sure about the skirt! Those pigalle's must be comfortable to her, she wears them a lot!


----------



## *Magdalena*

what is up with Beyonce's hair...it reminds me of my 50 year old aunt...terrible!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Magdalena* said:


> what is up with Beyonce's hair...it reminds me of my 50 year old aunt...terrible!



She did a tribute to Etta James for her new movie Cadillac Records.


----------



## *Magdalena*

uuhh ooohh...i take it back then! LOL :shame:


----------



## sara999

i LOVE kate mara!!


----------



## karwood

America Ferrera:


----------



## IslandSpice

^ I absolutely love America, but...huh?


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> what is up with Beyonce's hair...it reminds me of my 50 year old aunt...terrible!


----------



## karwood

Keyshia Coles:


----------



## karwood

Vera Wang and her daughter:


----------



## sara999

um someone stole half of keysha's outfit!

and i love america but i don't like that outfit. something about the shirt tucked in...it would've looked better tucked out with a cute pair of jeans!


----------



## karwood

Singer Deborah Harry(aka Blondie):


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Hudson:


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood--you're on fire posting in this thread!  Good to see all the CLs out there.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## karwood

Anna Ortiz. I am sure this pic will be removed, since WireImage "poo-poos" on pasting pics from their site:









Fashion Designer Angel Sanchez takes a photo with Actress Anna Ortiz at the Angel Sanchez Presentation and New Showroom Cocktail Party at 148 West 37th St on September 4, 2008 in New York City.


----------



## sara999

she looks great!


----------



## nillacobain

rockvixen76 said:


> Sometimes Hayden Panettiere wears some strange stuff she always has great shoes tho!!!


 
I agree!


----------



## morfoula

natassha68 said:


> here's a close up



i absolutely need these in my life!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


>


  Does anyone know who makes Cassie's dress? I have to have this!! TIA!


----------



## surlygirl

It's actually a shirt, jimmyshoo! It's Elizabeth and James. Here's a link to it on Revolve. It's available several other places, too. I've seen it in person and it's gorgeous!

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=EAND-WS9&c=Elizabeth+and+James


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ Wow thanks!!! Now that I look at the pic closer, there are shorts under there.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenny McCarthy in the Zippettes:











Sophia Bush:


----------



## babypie

karwood said:


> Renne Zellweger:



I love her pigalles but geez, why does her foot always look ready to snap?


----------



## shaq91

carlinha said:


> all of these ladies are so lovely in their own way... i love how they have their own personality and style
> 
> ok, i must be living under a rock - but who is this cassie person, is she a singer?  what does she sing?  and damn, she is FINE!!!!  loving the whole outfit!



haha yea cassie is a singer and she is really pretty. she sings r&b, pop. she is signed to Bad Boy Records and was rumored to be having a relationship with Diddy who is her boss lol.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Willa Holland (apparently she's an actress who's going to guest star on Gossip Girl)


----------



## cllover

Not sure I like them with the dress.  A more wintery outfit with tights would look better.


----------



## sara999

willa holland was on the last season of the OC (fyi)


i have the biggest girl crush on sophia bush. she's just so beautiful and genuine


----------



## karwood

Lori Loughlin(right) from the show "90210" wearing Cl Helmuts:


----------



## karwood

Liv Tyler wearing Cl Orlan for HB spread:







</SPAN>


----------



## sara999

see i remember lori loughlin from full house!

i adore liv tyler


----------



## *Magdalena*

LavenderIce said:


> Jenny McCarthy in the Zippettes:


 
I think Jenny looks soo good!!!


----------



## carlinha

a lot of these shoes i didn't really care for, but when i see them on someone, i am stunned... and then i WANT


----------



## karwood

Paris Hilton:


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the Zippetes! 

And I love Liv!


----------



## karwood

Melanie brown at MTV VMA:


----------



## karwood

Kate Mara wearing Water Snake Alta Dama:


----------



## karwood




----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* you rock for posting all these pics! I love them!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> a lot of these shoes i didn't really care for, but when i see them on someone, i am stunned... and then i WANT


 
That's how I feel about the Zipette's that Jenny McCarthy is wearing.  It's so ho hum in stock pics and on display, but put them on, and they come to life!


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> I love the Zippetes!
> 
> And I love Liv!


 
I love the Zippette's too!  Alesia at CL BH wore them and when I saw them on her I .  They're underrated and overlooked IMO.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> *Karwood* you rock for posting all these pics! I love them!



Agreed!


----------



## karwood

Thanks Everybody!!!


----------



## karwood

Sophia Bush ( Sorry for the dup, just noticed this one has been posted already):


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad--Are these VPs?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^I can't tell what they are, but she looks great.  Love the dress!


----------



## karwood

I did not think she was wearing CLs from this angle shot, but maybe I am wrong ITA, it is very pretty dress









400 px   600 px Lauren Conrad arrives on the red carpet of the 2008 MTV Video Music Awards at Paramount Pictures Studios on September 7, 2008 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## techie81

I zoomed in and I don't see a platform...


----------



## LavenderIce

Well, that's a disappointment.  LC not wearing CLs.  Somebody else on the red carpet has got to have some on.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Well, that's a disappointment. LC not wearing CLs. Somebody else on the red carpet has got to have some on.


 
Not even Rihanna is wearing CLs!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I can't believe Rihanna is not wearing CLs!!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

Do not know who she is, but she wearing CLs. The guy is Brett Ratner:


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't know who that is either.  She's with Brett Ratner though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Posting Mel B's kubrik pigalles:


----------



## po0hping

LC without her black satin VPs?!?!?!? 
It's like Posh without her Birkins.


----------



## *Magdalena*

I love Mel B's Pigalles. They are TDF!!! but it looks like her little toe is about to pop out...not too pretty


----------



## karwood

Kid Rock and a guest. It seems like the guests are wearing the CLs:


----------



## karwood

Ciara:


----------



## karwood

Again, Ciara:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## rubyshoesday

Goodness me, I know she's always been skinny, but when did she turn into a bag of bones? 



karwood said:


> Nicky Hilton:


----------



## babypie

laureenthemean said:


> Agreed!


 
  Cant get enough!


----------



## LaDonna

*amerie*
*



*


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> Nicky Hilton:


 Yikes! She's wasting away! Haven't seen her in awhile, so shocking!


----------



## karwood

Actress Leonor Varela wearing CL Minibouts at Herve Leger Spring 2009 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at The Promenade, Bryant Park on September 7, 2008 :


----------



## rainyjewels

wow those pink minibouts almost blend into her skin! so cute!


----------



## bagpunk

anybody now who made the dress? cute



karwood said:


> Paris Hilton:


----------



## Rocky

Ciara just mispronounced Louboutin.  She said Loobootin.  Like the Tin Man.  Oh jeez.  Celebrities NEED to know how to pronounce what they are wearing.


----------



## karwood

Speidi in CL Forever Tina:


----------



## cllover

Love Lauren Conrad's hair and dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Speidi in CL Forever Tina:



She irks me, don't know why but she does, I love her boots though.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I think it's cause she's just so annoying......but I love the boots!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I agree, ShoesInTheCity, and the fact that she has a bunch of fabulous Louboutin's but she comes off dumb as a box of hair makes me dislike her even more *lol* :devil:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## snf8

christina was just wearing CL boots (not sure which ones) during here performance...can always count on her to rock the CLs!


----------



## 8seventeen19

They looked like patent Pretty Womans


----------



## karwood

Hayden Panettiere:








&#8249;


----------



## karwood

Hayden Panettiere:






 Actress HAYDEN PANETTIERE arriving at the 'Neutrogena New Faces 2008 Concert' in Santa Monica.


----------



## karwood

Anna Wintour and her daughter:










 North American Vogue editor-in-chief Anna Wintour and her daughter Bee Schaffer attend the Calvin Klein Inc. 40th Anniversary Celebration at Along The Highline on September 7, 2008 in New York City.


----------



## karwood

Model Hana Soukupova wearing CL Black Leather Armadillos:









Model Hana Soukupova attends the Calvin Klein Inc. 40th Anniversary Celebration at Along The Highline on September 7, 2008 in New York City.


----------



## Norlite

karwood said:


> Hayden Panettiere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress HAYDEN PANETTIERE arriving at the 'Neutrogena New Faces 2008 Concert' in Santa Monica.


 


She looks fabulous!


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger:


----------



## bagpunk

are those decollette?




karwood said:


> Renee Zellweger:


----------



## bagpunk

are those decollete? i like the way they look




karwood said:


> Paris Hilton:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Looks like Renee is wearing the Pigalle and Paris is wearing Simple


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Looks like Renee is wearing the Pigalle and Paris is wearing Simple


 
I agree,  Renee is wearing Pigalles, but I think Paris is wearing Decollettes


----------



## LaDonna

*sanaa lathan *i think these are the armadillos


----------



## karwood

LaDonna said:


> *sanaa lathan *i think these are the armadillos


 
They do look like the Armadillos


----------



## 8seventeen19

Man those look GORGEOUS on her! Karwood I need to see an outfit pic!!


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad--Are these VPs?



LC looks fab, love the dress, but i don't think these are CLs...


----------



## karwood

Hana Soukupova wearing CL Black Leather Armadillos. Posting again, just in case WireImage removes the other pic:


----------



## karwood

Sofia Bush wearing Eel Alta Damas:


----------



## b00mbaka

carlinha said:


> all of these ladies are so lovely in their own way... i love how they have their own personality and style
> 
> ok, i must be living under a rock - but who is this cassie person, is she a singer? what does she sing? and damn, she is FINE!!!! loving the whole outfit!


 
Cassie is an R&B singer but she is also a model. She used to model for Delias and Abercrombie & Fitch but now she models for the Sean John Women's line. She has an album that's about to come out soon, so that's why she's all over the place (half naked, LOL)!


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison:
















More of Hayden Panettiere:


----------



## legaldiva

Yay!  Holly has CLs ... I love her!


----------



## betty*00

*karwood*, you have the best pictures!! You are the Celeb picture CL Queen, lol!!!


----------



## betty*00

Is Hayden wearing those tights/skinny jeans again?? I love them.


----------



## rainyjewels

i usually love HP's style but these two pictures do not flatter. i wonder if it's the outfit matched with the altadamas? or the altadamas alone don't suit her? the seem to hunker her down rather than lengthen her. could just be me.


----------



## cllover

rainyjewels said:


> i usually love HP's style but these two pictures do not flatter. i wonder if it's the outfit matched with the altadamas? or the altadamas alone don't suit her? the seem to hunker her down rather than lengthen her. could just be me.


I agree.  I don't think it's the altadamas - I think the length and texture of the velvet blazer don't quite suit her.  I think if she wore a shorter blazer or a top with a lighter texture, she'd look much better.


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> LC looks fab, love the dress, but i don't think these are CLs...


 
I think these are Sergio Rossi's heels!


----------



## karwood

Sophia Bush:


----------



## preppieblonde

yes, LC's shoes are Sergio Rossi

http://www.sergiorossi.com/us/en/eS...O-LAME-X-RICAMO-Patrizia-Ruched-Peep-Toe.aspx


----------



## karwood

Actress Paula Patton:









Actress Paula Patton attends the Calvin Klein Inc. 40th Anniversary Celebration at Along The Highline on September 7, 2008 in New York City.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What is that Paula Patton carrying? Is it Prada?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ It looks like it.


----------



## canismajor

Kardashian sisters: Khloe in suede Rolando; Kim in Gwenissima


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham and Christina Aguilera


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham and Christina Aguilera


 
I really don't like her new haircut... I've always ed her a-line haircut ( I have the same a-line haircut but longer that her old one).



Elise499 said:


>


 

I really don't like Christina's new look (Mtv MWA 2008), too.


----------



## rockvixen76

love Christina's boots but she really should have taken the price label off the bottom!!!lol


----------



## karwood

rockvixen76 said:


> love Christina's boots but she really should have taken the price label off the bottom!!!lol


 
I don't think that is price label. It looks like a glare from all the lighting.

Did Victoria cut her hair short? 

I just read she did. Wow, it's a change. I always liked her with the bob cut, but I am sure this new haircut will start a new trend in no time.


----------



## karwood

Jessica Beil wearing Red Satin Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Natalie Zee of the TV show "Dirty Sexy Money" wearing CL Helmuts:


----------



## *Magdalena*

xnplo said:


> Kardashian sisters: Khloe in suede Rolando; Kim in Gwenissima


 
poor Khloe~she's such a giant!!! I do love her shoes though...


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger:


----------



## karwood

Better pic of RZ's CL Pigalles:






</SPAN>


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Morrison of the TV show "House" wearing Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Actress Paula Patton wearing New Simples:


----------



## karwood

Actress Soleil Moon Frye(aka Punky Brewster):


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> Jessica Beil wearing Red Satin Armadillos:


this dress is REALLY familiar. maybe someone wore it to an awards show!

i LOVE sophia bush. she looks flawless


i really like posh's new haircut, it's so cute and flattering. her hair was probably a bit gross from years of extensions, it will probably grow in gorgeous and healthy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham and Christina Aguilera



I like Victoria's new haircut, I'm glad she decided to change up her style. I think Christina is going for a much edgier look this time around, since she did the lady like look for her last album. I'm slowly warming up to her new song. I love her boots though!


----------



## lumkeikei

Whao, Victoria's shoes looks like they are going to fall off. How can she walk like that?  I seriously need to know the secret, cause when I wear shoes a little big they just dont stay glued to the feet when I walk.


----------



## patois

LavenderIce said:


> Time to play "Authenticate the CL the celeb is wearing" here is Nicole Richie in what looks like black Bouclettes and a stock pic to compare. Post more pics if you find any:


 

These are Pierre Hardy shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

I kind of like Victoria Beckham's hair.  It's hard to pull off short hair but I think it works on her.  I bet her hair is so damaged anyway that it was good to chop it off.


----------



## shoecrazy

^ I'm working up the courage to go for a haircut like that. I think it looks better on super skinny people and I'm not one


----------



## evolkatie

karwood said:


> Natalie Zee of the TV show "Dirty Sexy Money" wearing CL Helmuts:
> 
> http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/la/dirty_sexy_money_090908/natalie_zee_2064456.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Speaking of her in Dirty Sexy Money, ALL she wore were CLs in the first season :D
> 
> I don't like VB's new hairstyle.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lumkeikei said:


> Whao, Victoria's shoes looks like they are going to fall off. How can she walk like that?  I seriously need to know the secret, cause when I wear shoes a little big they just dont stay glued to the feet when I walk.



I don't know if it works because I've never tried it, but my mother, and aunt use a double sided tape called *Stick it Fashion Tape.* She puts in her mules so that her feet doesn't flop out of them. She swears it works wonders, and has used it in her pumps to, when they run a little large.


----------



## po0hping

Is Victoria wearing Rolandos or Declics?


----------



## cllover

What I want to know is how VB walks in that dress - almost no leg room at all!


----------



## betty*00

karwood said:


> Jessica Beil wearing Red Satin Armadillos:


 
It's nice to see Jessica smile for once. I've seen so many pics of her with JT and both looking grumpy or have big frowns on their faces.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I know what you mean!! I love Jessica Biel and think she's just so pretty, but she's almost always snapped frowning!!!!!  I love her shoes too.  I just love that whole outfit.


----------



## betty*00

ITA *meggy*, JB is gorgeous. I love your avatar pic!! So cute!!!


----------



## karwood

Ultimo Lingerie Designer Michelle Mone(L) and Melanie B(R) both wearing CL. Melanie looks like she is wearing CL style combo of Rolando/Mad Mary:





Ultimo Scottish designer lingerie brand founder Michelle Mone (L) and pop singer Melanie Brown appear at the Mel B With Ultimo Spring 2009 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at the Metropolitan Pavilion on September 9, 2008 in New York City.


----------



## karwood

Parker Posey:


----------



## karwood

Anna Wintour and Bee Schaffer(wearing CL Lady Gres):


----------



## Kamilla850

OMG this picture is too cute!  Look at Anna Wintour's toe just hanging out of her shoe, that is so cute.  Her daughter is beautiful.


----------



## karwood

Again, Mel B CLs:


----------



## Kirie

Kamilla850 said:


> OMG this picture is too cute! Look at Anna Wintour's toe just hanging out of her shoe, that is so cute. Her daughter is beautiful.


 
I had too look twice on that pic, I can't believe that Anna would wear shoes like that.


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum:







launches her _Heidi Klum by Jordache_ line at Bloomingdale's. 








http://www.imnotobsessed.com/node/50225


----------



## karwood

Coleen McLoughlin, wearing CL Very Crosie, filming her ITV show 'Coleen's Real Women'. London, England - 09.09.08


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^^oohh, i love her jeans. I've been looking for a pair with zippers at the bottom...i wonder what brand she's wearing!!!!?????


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Williams on location for "Ugly Betty" on the streets of Tribeca on September 8, 2008 in New York City:


----------



## afcgirl

karwood said:


> Heidi Klum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> launches her _Heidi Klum by Jordache_ line at Bloomingdale's.


 
Wow!  These shoes are amazing!   They look like Pigalles?  And I really wish I had her figure!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jessica Biel because she's smiling:











Pamela Anderson:






Vanessa Hudgens and Hayden Panettiere:


----------



## karwood

Paula Patton wearing CL VPs:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing CL Yoyo Zeppas slingbacks:


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood

Allison Krauss wearing CL VN. Not liking them worn with the black pattern hosiery:


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> Parker Posey:


LOVE HER!!!!


----------



## karwood

Julianna Margulies (far right) wearing CLs:





Actresses Jessica Alba, Claire Danes, and Julianna Margulies attend the Narciso Rodriguez Spring 2009 fashion


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> Allison Krauss wearing CL VN. Not liking them worn with the black pattern hosiery:


 God Gawd is that Robert Plant?


----------



## frozendiva

That's Robert Plant.


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## eggpudding

^I LOVE her entire look!


----------



## *Magdalena*

what shoes is Vicky wearing? are they decolettes?


----------



## shoecrazy

They look like Rolandos to me


----------



## betty*00

LavenderIce said:


> More of Jessica Biel because she's smiling:


 
 *Lav* that's so funny!!!! Love it!


----------



## karwood

Actress Adele Silva wearing CL boots, I think they are Ginerva




English actress Adele Silva spotted out in London looking chic. Adele is best known for playing the role of Kelly Windsor in the soap opera 'Emmerdale' and for appearing in 'Hell's kitchen.'


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook wearing CL watersnake Alta Dama:





Kentish beauty Kelly Brook is spotted looking radiant in London. It was recently revealed that the model has begun dating rising English rugby star Danny Cipriani after splitting with American actor Billy Zane.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh that is so funny... I had no idea who she was (read about her and Billy Zane) and then like 2 nights ago I was REALLY bored and watched this relatively bad movie on Showtime called House of 9 and she was in it!!!  I don't recommend the movie, but I'm glad I know who she is now!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Victoria Beckham (with Jennifer Lopez):


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> More of Victoria Beckham (with Jennifer Lopez):



wow!  they really look amazing!!!  look at j.lo post-twin bod!


----------



## karwood

Juliette Lewis wearing CL Alta Damas:


----------



## karwood

3.1 Phillip Lim - Front Row - Spring 09 MBFW 
NEW YORK - SEPTEMBER 10: Singer and actress Juliette Lewis and model Irina Lazareanu attend the 3.1 Phillip Lim Spring 2009 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at The Tent, Bryant Park on September 10, 2008 in New York City. (Photo by Bryan Bedder/Getty Images for IMG)


----------



## karwood

Mel B wearing CL Zipette:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> More of Victoria Beckham (with Jennifer Lopez):




OMG, J-Lo looks awesome!  You would think she would look like a whale next to VB (who I think is too thin!), but she doesn't look much bigger than her.


----------



## ilovejuicy

Victoria and Marc Jacobs. I know that a photo has already been posted with Victoria wearing this outfit, but Marc's outfit is very interesting.


----------



## carlinha

ilovejuicy said:


> Victoria and Marc Jacobs. I know that a photo has already been posted with Victoria wearing this outfit, but Marc's outfit is very interesting.


----------



## karwood

Bee Schaffer wearing CL VN:






Bee Shaffer, like her mother Anna, does not wear Chanel, just because it is a Chanel event. The young socialite wore a white and coral strapless embroidered Oscar de la Renta Resort 2009 dress with blue Christian Louboutin Very Noeud slingbacks.


----------



## karwood

Bethany Frankel of "The Real Housewives of NYC" wearing CL Minibouts:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love the blue VN's!!


----------



## legaldiva

Adele Silva's wearing the Alta Ariella Talon.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks Karwood for posting all the FAB pictures!!!


----------



## Leescah

I love the blue VNs as well... I have been hunting high and low for the purple ones but no luck :cry: but I'd totally take the blues - or even the champagnes and dye them!!


----------



## shoecrazy

^ Footcandy had champagne VNs but only in a 10.5 now. You could try contacting them though because their online inventory is not always accurate.

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...&dept=F&manufacturer=LOU&numperpage=60&pos=0&


----------



## ledaatomica

thought this was an interesting photo as I was looking through my daily CL posts on blogs.







the caption under the photo

When we saw Jennifer Lopez flashing some blue-soled shoes while walking side-by-side with Victoria Beckham's distinctive red, we started to wonder whether there were some new Louboutins we didn't know about. Surely not! Well, now we have the answer. Jennifer is wearing Louboutins - very special ones, in fact, which were made years ago as a one-off for super-exclusive customers. They're no longer making the blue-soled shoes (darn it!) but we do love the fact that Jennifer's wearing shoes from seasons past. Re-wearing, huh? It's the new credit-crunch chic...

[source: http://www.graziadaily.co.uk ]


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hmm interesting because she's wearing YSL!


----------



## Kamilla850

ledaatomica said:


> thought this was an interesting photo as I was looking through my daily CL posts on blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the caption under the photo
> 
> When we saw Jennifer Lopez flashing some blue-soled shoes while walking side-by-side with Victoria Beckham's distinctive red, we started to wonder whether there were some new Louboutins we didn't know about. Surely not! Well, now we have the answer. Jennifer is wearing Louboutins - very special ones, in fact, which were made years ago as a one-off for super-exclusive customers. They're no longer making the blue-soled shoes (darn it!) but we do love the fact that Jennifer's wearing shoes from seasons past. Re-wearing, huh? It's the new credit-crunch chic...
> 
> [source: http://www.graziadaily.co.uk ]


 
This is wrong.  Aren't those the new YSLs with the blue and gold soles?
I think the blue soles that CL did were more of a tiffany blue for wedding shoes.


----------



## ledaatomica

^ they are supposed to be but I thought their take on it was interesting. I was sure this type of reactions would pop up with the Yves saint Laurents!


----------



## Kamilla850

^I do find it interesting that so many designers are doing this nowadays - from Versace's changing soles every season (or it seems this way so far for the past 2 seasons) and now YSL.  
I know that we've had a lot of discussion about this topic but I still find it a bit strange are following in his path.


----------



## cllover

Weird - those are definitely YSLs.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, those are totally YSLs.  There are quite a few more pictures posted in the CL forum showing better angles.  100% YSL.


----------



## laureenthemean

Ha!  I registered just so I could comment about that picture.


----------



## Kamilla850

laureenthemean said:


> Ha! I registered just so I could comment about that picture.


 
LOL I'm right behind you!  Credit crunch and JLo should not be in the same sentence.


----------



## cllover

laureenthemean said:


> Ha!  I registered just so I could comment about that picture.


LOL saw your post, Laureen!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm in love with these white declics...


----------



## legaldiva

^ I hadn't seen them in white before VB, but they look gorgeous.


----------



## laureenthemean

White Declics...


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Love the gangsta poses


----------



## 8seventeen19

Whoooaaaa VB looks like a nurse!!! BAD!


----------



## cllover

Is it just me or do those white declics look a little big on VB?  Love them though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^Her shoes always look big on her!


----------



## KillerTofu

shoeaddictklw said:


> Whoooaaaa VB looks like a nurse!!! BAD!



I was just thinking the same thing. All-white outfit + white shoes? Come on, Vicky, you should know better.


----------



## Oruka

LC wearing CL Babel boots in caramel:


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla850 said:


> This is wrong.  Aren't those the new YSLs with the blue and gold soles?
> I think the blue soles that CL did were more of a tiffany blue for wedding shoes.



Those are indeed Fall 2008 YSL patent tribute too pumps w/ the turquoise sole....ridiculous, why would they make such a stupid error, especially seeing since it's such a highly photographed shoe, do they think their readers are slow?


----------



## LavenderIce

For the Armadillo fans, Jessica Simpson:


----------



## *Magdalena*

I think Jess is soo beautiful!  Love her Herve Leger dress!!!  TDF!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry if there are repeats, so many peeps out there adding to this thread,  I cannot keep up!

More of Victoria Beckham:








Kelly Brook:


----------



## laureenthemean

If I had VB's figure, I would not be wearing that...jacket? dress?  Well, I wouldn't wear it, period.


----------



## rdgldy

The whole white thing-UGH!!!!!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

why does it look like VB's shoes are always a size too big !?


----------



## noah8077

ruskyakooklla said:


> why does it look like VB's shoes are always a size too big !?


 

Why does her dress look like it should be a shrug for a sumo wrestler?


----------



## KillerTofu

ruskyakooklla said:


> why does it look like VB's shoes are always a size too big !?



Because they are. At least 1 size, maybe 1.5. She does it on purpose, because she has pretty serious bunions, so she goes up in size to accomodate them.


----------



## madamelizaking

I...need....bable....boots... maybe i'll have my hubby get that as  ap ush gift! hehe


----------



## po0hping

I usually like VB's matchy matchy style, but this bathrobe + declics + birkin is 
If they were worn separately they would look better, maybe not the bathrobe though.


----------



## evolkatie

I like her outfit, it's a lot different from her tight fitting clothes. Either way, I still think almost everything looks good on her cause she has a nice figure. 

Are her white declics special order?


----------



## bagpunk

KillerTofu said:


> Because they are. At least 1 size, maybe 1.5. She does it on purpose, because she has pretty serious bunions, so she goes up in size to accomodate them.



but how did she manage to keep them from slipping out....? i am especially curious about this because mine is only ever so slightly gaping and they slip like crazy!


----------



## karwood

Kate Mara wearing Mad Mary:


----------



## karwood

Jada Pinkett-Smith wearing CLs:


----------



## karwood

Rachel Zoe wearing Minibouts:


----------



## karwood

Serena Williams wearing VPs:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum:


----------



## karwood

^^^ repeat pic


----------



## nillacobain

I think VB's right foot is smaller than her left one:

















Image from VB blog


----------



## eggpudding

LavenderIce said:


> Sorry if there are repeats, so many peeps out there adding to this thread, I cannot keep up!
> 
> More of Victoria Beckham:


 
My god, they're gorgeous - VB makes the Declics look so good. They were featured earlier this year in British Elle so I don't think they were a special order, maybe just available in Europe?


----------



## sara999

noah8077 said:


> Why does her dress look like it should be a shrug for a sumo wrestler?





white declics are available in the uk, i saw them at harvey nic's


----------



## rockvixen76

I've never been one for white heels, but these are nice!!! can't say anything good about the rest of her outfit so won't say anything............except I have always wondered what she keeps in those huge bags of hers????? I know with me the bigger the bag the more crap I hoard and carry!!!


----------



## nillacobain

she has wonderful legs!


----------



## ashakes

karwood said:


> Rachel Zoe wearing Minibouts:


 
Whoops. These are nude VPs.  

*Karwood*, you always find the best pics! 

And, the white declics are pretty, but yeah not sure what VB was thinking w/ the whole white dress w/ white shoes thing.


----------



## shaq91

jessica is beautiful, she looks great in anything =)


----------



## legaldiva

Jessica Simpson's toes alway hang over the edge of her shoe ... it's like a panting dog's tongue or something.  Ick.


----------



## karwood

ashakes said:


> Whoops. These are nude VPs.
> 
> *Karwood*, you always find the best pics!
> 
> And, the white declics are pretty, but yeah not sure what VB was thinking w/ the whole white dress w/ white shoes thing.


 
Ashakes; Oops! thanks for the correction:shame:!


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wore a steel grey beaded mini-dress, with grey suede Christian Louboutin Ariella Talon Booties.  I did not realize she had a "tattoo" on her left arm.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ her tattoo says "Seal"


----------



## karwood

Dania Ramirez wearing Minibouts:


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ her tattoo says "Seal"


 
So it is real? Wow. It must have been done recently


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ well, that's quite risque!  Is it just me or does that outfit make her legs look REALLY short?


----------



## meggyg8r

karwood said:


> So it is real? Wow. It must have been done recently


 
Yes, it's real.  I think earlier this year?


----------



## meggyg8r

Here's a better pic of the tat:
http://www.celebuzz.com/tattoo-du-heidi-klums-arm-s23511/

Looks like it was done around mid-June from all the articles I can find on it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I really cannot stand "celebrities" making clothing lines and I REALLY cannot stand how much she is charging for a basic jersey dress but I am absolutely in love with this top!!! Maybe I can get my tailor to make it


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook:


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> Dania Ramirez wearing Minibouts:


what on EARTH is she wearing!?


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> what on EARTH is she wearing!?


 
It must be one of her "Heroes" costume


----------



## eggpudding

karwood said:


> Heidi Klum wore a steel grey beaded mini-dress, with grey suede Christian Louboutin Ariella Talon Booties. I did not realize she had a "tattoo" on her left arm.


 
I swear those look like the Alti Booty. I spy a bit of exposed platform!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kelly Brook in UK Glamour:


----------



## meggyg8r

LavenderIce said:


> Kelly Brook in UK Glamour:


 

OMG I'm in love with all things sparkly... those are TDF!!!!!


----------



## keya

LavenderIce said:


> Kelly Brook in UK Glamour:



Those Eugènies are gorgeous! 
I don't quite get the quote, though. Isn't she with Billy Zane? Is she basically saying that she's in love with him but he does't want to be with her?


----------



## keya

LavenderIce said:


> Sorry if there are repeats, so many peeps out there adding to this thread,  I cannot keep up!
> 
> More of Victoria Beckham:



_How_ does she manage to keep those heels on her feet??


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't know *keya*.  I wonder that myself.  If I knew the answer, I'd be buying those HTF deals in sizes 38 and up for my size 37 feet.


----------



## heat97

bagpunk said:


> but how did she manage to keep them from slipping out....? i am especially curious about this because mine is only ever so slightly gaping and they slip like crazy!


 

hmmmmmm maybe double sided stick tape you know the hollywood fashion tape---- i used it for a wedding, and everything stayed put (i literally had to rip it off my body later).  (i used it on a dress- i havent tried it with shoes--- but i may experiment now. )


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> _How_ does she manage to keep those heels on her feet??



If they're high enough, they'll stay.


----------



## keya

^ They look about as big on her as my Declic 120 (or 140 this season) does on me, and mine def. don't stay on my feet.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, my Clichys are too big for me, but they stay on b/c my foot doesn't really have room to flop out.


----------



## annadand

madamelizaking said:


>


Wow. Does anyone else think Samantha Ronson is beautiful?  So glad she got rid of the pork-pie hat!  Now if she'd only borrow a pair of Lindsay's Loubies ........


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ she does look ALOT better in this pic.  i like her as a brunette better than as a blonde...she looked so washed out with blonde hair..IMO


----------



## LaDonna

*sanaa lathan*


----------



## LaDonna

*serena williams*


----------



## LavenderIce

Jada Pinkett Smith:











Reese Witherspoon:


----------



## ilovemylilo

^decolletes, right?


----------



## javaboo

Wow Reese is really tiny compared to Vince!

Yep, decolletes.


----------



## rockvixen76

That has to be camera trickery otherwise Reese Witherspoon is disproportionally small (couldn't think of any other way to say midget!)
Wow Kelly Brook seems to being photographed alot wearing CLs, she never used to, I wonder if she has some sort of secret deal to wear his shoes.......??!?!?
I wish Serena Williams could look more natural, she only looks comfortable when she's on court!


----------



## ashakes

rockvixen76 said:


> That has to be camera trickery otherwise Reese Witherspoon is disproportionally small (couldn't think of any other way to say midget!)
> Wow Kelly Brook seems to being photographed alot wearing CLs, she never used to, I wonder if she has some sort of secret deal to wear his shoes.......??!?!?
> I wish Serena Williams could look more natural, she only looks comfortable when she's on court!


 
Vince Vaughn is 6'5'' and Reese is 5'2''! That's why Reese looks like a midget. LOL 

And, I didn't even know who Kelly Brook was until I saw her wearing nude catenitas one day w/ Billy Zane by her side.  She has my Eugenies, except I am getting them in black satin or some other colored satin, not velvet.


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh lily.... if you weren't such trash I'd say you have class..


----------



## madamelizaking

I *THINK* VB over sized shoes stay on because her over sized bunions lock in the front part of the pump? Plus it looks like she does some weird foot twist when she picks her foot off the ground?


----------



## rockvixen76

oooh Kelly Brook is known for not much else other than being a sometimes TV presenter who's a bit dim, doing scantily clad spreads in lads mags and being ex girlfriend of Billy Zane, she also used to date actor Jason Statham of The Italian Job, Lock Stock and Snatch fame, and is apparently now dating rugby player Danny Cipriani.


----------



## LavenderIce

^well then, I think she fits right into the definition of "celebrity" these days.


----------



## rockvixen76

Hmmmm Lily Allen what are you wearing???? That's a mis-matched outfit if ever I saw one. I do love the pink C'est Moi but not with the rest of her outfit and as someone with slightly chunky calves myself.........it doesn't do any favours wearing a short skirt and shoe/boots, no amount of opaque tights will ever save you! Keep those pink lovelies for jeans!!


----------



## JuneHawk

rockvixen76 said:


> That has to be camera trickery otherwise Reese Witherspoon is disproportionally small (couldn't think of any other way to say midget!)




That's what my husband and I look like!  I'm not quite 5'2" and he's 6'5".  So, Reese is very short and Vince is very tall


----------



## karwood

Bethany Frankel wearing Minibouts:


----------



## rockvixen76

I just never realised she was sooooooo small she looks taller in her other movies and her AVON ads. Also Vince Vaughn has never struck me as being particularly tall. Hmmmmm well at the end of the day we are all the same height when we lie down...... or something like that?!?!?


----------



## karwood

Rachel Zoe wearing Nude VPs at the  Project Runway Finalist of Season 5 Fashion Show at Bryant Park:


----------



## LaDonna

love the c'est moi booties in pink suede.  idk about the outfit, but they look cute on her.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rockvixen76 said:


> I just never realised she was sooooooo small she looks taller in her other movies and her AVON ads. Also Vince Vaughn has never struck me as being particularly tall. Hmmmmm well at the end of the day we are all the same height when we lie down...... or something like that?!?!?



Yea, that's the camera trickery that you spoke about that makes her look taller. My SO and I are the exact same heights!


----------



## rockvixen76

ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh (dawn of realisation) lol


----------



## laureenthemean

rockvixen76 said:


> Hmmmm Lily Allen what are you wearing???? That's a mis-matched outfit if ever I saw one. I do love the pink C'est Moi but not with the rest of her outfit and as someone with slightly chunky calves myself.........it doesn't do any favours wearing a short skirt and shoe/boots, no amount of opaque tights will ever save you! Keep those pink lovelies for jeans!!



I don't think her calves look so bad, though the outfit could use some work.  After that incident with the boob exposure, I think I will say this about every bad outfit she wears: At least I can't see her boob.  Unless I can, of course.


----------



## ruskyakooklla

the shoes kelly brooke is wearing are absolutely to die for...


----------



## rockvixen76

I agree the Eugenies are TDF!!! and in a beautiful colour too.
Hmmmmm yes *Laureenthemean* good point here, at least her boob isn't showing!! ha ha ha will we ever get past that particular faux pas! It seems whenever someone has a 'wardrobe malfunction' it stays at the forefront........remember Janet Jackson for example.


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera in Citizen K


----------



## noah8077

I know it should be about the shoes but I was defiantly not looking at the shoes on this one! ^^^


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> I know it should be about the shoes but I was defiantly not looking at the shoes on this one! ^^^




That's what I thought too.  I was looking at her hair of course


----------



## LaDonna

*dawn from danity kane*


----------



## lulabee

JuneHawk said:


> That's what I thought too. I was looking at her hair of course


 I was mesmerized by.......the fan she's holding.


----------



## karwood

lulabee said:


> I was mesmerized by.......the fan she's holding.


 
yeah, that is one nice fan!


----------



## lulabee

^^ It really is isn't it???


----------



## more_CHOOS

You mean nice FANNY?


----------



## shaq91

ruskyakooklla said:


> the shoes kelly brooke is wearing are absolutely to die for...



yea, i agree they're gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> You mean nice FANNY?


----------



## karwood

Lily Allen:


----------



## rockvixen76

oooooooh I love the No Barre shoes Lily is wearing!!!!!!! And for once I have nothing but complimentary things to say about her outfit, hmmmmmm I must be getting soft in my old age..........


----------



## babypie

^ She does look good there.  Maybe because it's dark and she's sitting down and has that cute smile on her face.  That guy looks a little weird though...


----------



## rockvixen76

He certainly does look a bit odd.......never trust a man who drinks through a straw that's what I say it's just WRONG!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cassie with LeToya Luckett (in patent leather Pigalles):







Kathy Hilton in what looks like nude with red tip VPs:


----------



## sara999

i could just over lily allen's no barre's...i want them so much but just cannot afford them!


----------



## luxlover

Is it just me or does it look like Kathy Hilton is wearing the minibout? haha though I must give her props for wearing CLs at her age. My mom cant walk in anything over 2 inches nowadays.


----------



## sneezz

Elise499 said:


> Christina Aguilera in Citizen K



Um yeah it was her hair that caught my attention...lolz


----------



## luxlover

hahaha Christina always likes to play around with BIG BIG hair. This hair is very similar to her Moulin Rouge style imo..


----------



## afcgirl

luxlover said:


> Is it just me or does it look like Kathy Hilton is wearing the minibout? haha though I must give her props for wearing CLs at her age. My mom cant walk in anything over 2 inches nowadays.


 
She's not wearing the Minibout because the peeptoe in the Minibout is much smaller.  However I do agree that something looks odd about hers.


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> Is it just me or does it look like Kathy Hilton is wearing the minibout? haha though I must give her props for wearing CLs at her age. My mom cant walk in anything over 2 inches nowadays.



Oooh, do you think they might be fake?  I've heard Paris and Nicole Richie have carried fake bags.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those look real to me, her toes are just weird. I KNOW that Paris has worn a fake bag before because she wore a multicolore Papillon and they didn't even make those!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^A lot of ladies on the Bbag forum confirmed that Nicole Richie has at least 2 fake Bbags, too!  Weird.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hmm which ones?


----------



## laureenthemean

A yellow first, I think?  I don't remember what style, but it was yellow.  Can't remember the other one, though.  There's a thread about it somewhere.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's interesting, I'll have to look that up!


----------



## babypie

wow @ celeb's w/fakes!


----------



## lumkeikei

May I ask what brand heels are those on the left? THANKS!


----------



## po0hping

Those look like Giuseppe Zanotti lace heels to me, similar to the ones Gwyneth Paltrow wore to an Iron Man promo.


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo:







Kate Beckinsale:


----------



## *Magdalena*

hmmm...that's an interesting dress. it could easily end up on the pages of Us weekly under "love it or hate it" column


----------



## gemruby41

LC


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minillo:



I love this whole look


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Me too! I love the print on her dress.


----------



## *Lo

Kat beckensales dress looks like jelly fish


----------



## babypie

*Lo said:


> Kat beckensales dress looks like jelly fish


----------



## rockvixen76

Kate Beckinsales dress is an 'unusual' choice, it looks like giant pencil shaving IYKWIM? I usually love how she looks........so does my SO but that's a different story. I think she may have been better with a different shoe, something like a nude VP?


----------



## techie81

*Lo said:


> Kat beckensales dress looks like jelly fish


----------



## Chins4

It reminds me of one of those 1950s bathing caps with the flowers on?


----------



## rockvixen76

EXACTLY *Chins *I knew it reminded me of something!!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Lady Vee

Pictured in the UK National Press was Victoria Beckham -below in CL's but in another pic I am trying to find Jennifer Lopez was with her and wearing a blue sole shoe, black v high.  What is that - wish I can find pic?


----------



## carlinha

jlo is wearing YSL tribute
















LOVE the back pix... red & blue...


----------



## sara999

i hate that people assume the blue is louboutin but i love the red/blue soles. it's so cute


----------



## carlinha

are they really good girlfriends, holding hands and whatnot, or just holding on to each other for stability??   whaddaya think?


----------



## JuneHawk

I love Kate Beckinsale but what the hell is she wearing????


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gemruby41 said:


> LC



I never paid much attention to these shoes until I saw LC wearing them. Now every time I see these shoes it makes me want a pair, does anyone own them, if so do they find them comfortable. I wonder if they are still available?


----------



## capv29

Those are the minibouts and Saks has them online. Hope it helps!


----------



## 808fashionista

I have the minibouts I think they're comfy! They were a little tight the first time i wore them, but after that it was smooth sailing! Hope that helps!


----------



## ally143

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never paid much attention to these shoes until I saw LC wearing them. Now every time I see these shoes it makes me want a pair, does anyone own them, if so do they find them comfortable. I wonder if they are still available?


 
I got the Taupe on sale from NAP, and they are very comfortable! Hope you find them!


----------



## LaDonna

i wish i would have gotten them when they were on sale.  they look so cute on lc.


----------



## *Magdalena*

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never paid much attention to these shoes until I saw LC wearing them. Now every time I see these shoes it makes me want a pair, does anyone own them, if so do they find them comfortable. I wonder if they are still available?


 
i have them in the same color LC is wearing, and i love them. I find them pretty comfy!!


----------



## Lady Vee

had remember being told that the blue sole was a VIP special Louboutin, but clearly this info was wrong, and as you say they are YSL Tributes.  Still it is a lovely shot of them together (friends or not) with the blue and the red.  Thx for clarifying Sara  and carlinha for spotting the shoe- that shot from the back was the one I was trying to find!  Nice one



sara999 said:


> i hate that people assume the blue is louboutin but i love the red/blue soles. it's so cute


----------



## glammm

*wow, they ALL look a hot mess...Dawn seriously needs to put some lotion to those legs EEK*


LaDonna said:


> *dawn from danity kane*


----------



## sara999

Lady Vee said:


> had remember being told that the blue sole was a VIP special Louboutin, but clearly this info was wrong


you aren't wrong per se, there used to be blue soles available as a special purchase:





but once louboutin trademarked the red sole he stopped making the blue ones. but they were a light shade of blue not the turquoise being used by YSL


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There was also a color closer to the YSL soles.  I saw them on bluefly and then again on ebay.


----------



## bagpunk

ooooooooo........ i love *that* blue......... what year is that from....?




sara999 said:


> you aren't wrong per se, there used to be blue soles available as a special purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but once louboutin trademarked the red sole he stopped making the blue ones. but they were a light shade of blue not the turquoise being used by YSL


----------



## Lady Vee

Wow I keep learning this is so much fun!  Cheers Sara, and thx for hunting down that pic - that blue sole is dead different from the YSL, but now it all makes perfect sense!  Thx girl


----------



## JuneHawk

sara999 said:


> you aren't wrong per se, there used to be blue soles available as a special purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but once louboutin trademarked the red sole he stopped making the blue ones. but they were a light shade of blue not the turquoise being used by YSL



  I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## LaDonna

*lauren conrad*  love her dress


----------



## madamelizaking

This, honestly, makes me feel sick to my stomach. she should be BANNED from wearing CLs


----------



## meggyg8r

sara999 said:


> you aren't wrong per se, there used to be blue soles available as a special purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but once louboutin trademarked the red sole he stopped making the blue ones. but they were a light shade of blue not the turquoise being used by YSL


 

I would kill for those shoes.  When I found that picture months and months ago I almost fainted--they are exactly what I wanted for my wedding.  When I found out they were no longer available I wanted to cry hysterically!!!!!!!!!!!  That is my UUUUUUUUUHG!!!! (yes, that many ultimates!! lol)


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Omg amy winehouse just scared me so much! it's 12.30am and that face...she's like a dead person walking :s i should have those pretty shoes she does them no justice lol


----------



## Elise499

Dita von Teese


----------



## LavenderIce

Angie Harmon:






Another of Dita:


----------



## JuneHawk

Amy looks like absolute crap.  She needs help ASAP.


----------



## gemruby41

madamelizaking said:


> This, honestly, makes me feel sick to my stomach. she should be BANNED from wearing CLs


 My oh my, what an embarrasement!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Elise499 said:


> Dita von Teese



I love Dita Von Teese, her shoes are always awesome.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think Dita has my dream CL collection.  I'm really glad I saw her picture after Amy Winehouse's, b/c I was about ready to throw up.  I didn't even recognize Amy Winehouse; I was like, "How did that old homeless woman get a pair of CLs?"


----------



## LavenderIce

Laureen--I think we can apply your statement about Lilly Allen to Amy, at least her boob isn't showing.


----------



## legaldiva

Crackheads should not be allowed to wear CLs.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Laureen--I think we can apply your statement about Lilly Allen to Amy, at least her boob isn't showing.



LOL, true.  And, if the drugs did to her boobs what they did to her face, we should probably be doubly glad.


----------



## surlygirl

legaldiva said:


> Crackheads should not be allowed to wear CLs.


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> Crackheads should not be allowed to wear CLs.


 
This has to be proof that Msr. Louboutin does not give away his shoes to celebrities for free.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> *I think Dita has my dream CL collection*.


 
Me too!  After seeing pictures of her over and over again, I have a newfound appreciation for Bibas, Cabarets and Pin Ups.

Sorry I had to delete your AW comment.  I just didn't want to share the two in the same paragraph.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, I understand.


----------



## po0hping

Elise499 said:


> Dita von Teese



I love Catwomans, and if I didn't already love them in blue they had to come in black .  She looks divine. I used to hate t-straps but CL completely changed my mind.


----------



## LaDonna

dita is GORGEOUS!!   the catwoman's!

amy looks gross and a mess as usual.


----------



## Roe

madamelizaking said:


> This, honestly, makes me feel sick to my stomach. she should be BANNED from wearing CLs


 

 to think that she's not even 30 years old and she looks like this. CL or no CL this is a just a waste of a human life.  I hope a miracle happens and she turns her life around.


----------



## karwood

madamelizaking said:


> This, honestly, makes me feel sick to my stomach. she should be BANNED from wearing CLs


 
Holy Cow! She looks like sh*t!


----------



## sara999

tbh...it just makes me REALLY sad for her. i hope that she can get the help she needs to turn her life around. it would be a shame to see such a talented woman kill herself with drug addictions and personal demons. unfortunately it isn't rare and we are only exposed to it this time because of the new paporazzi generation and the fact that amy winehouse is a somebody, not a nobody.

sorry to preach...but if you know someone like amy who needs help...try to help them! i wish amy would listen to the people who seem to want to help her


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> tbh...it just makes me REALLY sad for her. i hope that she can get the help she needs to turn her life around. it would be a shame to see such a talented woman kill herself with drug addictions and personal demons. unfortunately it isn't rare and we are only exposed to it this time because of the new paporazzi generation and the fact that amy winehouse is a somebody, not a nobody.
> 
> sorry to preach...but if you know someone like amy who needs help...try to help them! i wish amy would listen to the people who seem to want to help her


 
Sara, ITA! She is very talented. Love her music and it is a shame to see someone as talented as her falling into a path of self-destruction. I really wish she would seek help and commit herself to getting better.


----------



## Oruka

Amy Winehouse looks super gross. I adore her music, so soulful. I too wish she can get her life together. She needs to go to rehab haha


----------



## karwood

Christine Lakin(far right) wearing LAdy Gres:


----------



## karwood

Molly Shannon (left) wearing Zipette:


----------



## karwood

Kate Beckinsale wearing VPs:


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo wore a pink printed Hale Bob shift dress, which has a square neckline and 3/4-length sleeves with black tie cuffs.

The presenter/actress shows off her stunning pins in Christian Louboutin pumps.


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> tbh...it just makes me REALLY sad for her. i hope that she can get the help she needs to turn her life around. it would be a shame to see such a talented woman kill herself with drug addictions and personal demons. unfortunately it isn't rare and we are only exposed to it this time because of the new paporazzi generation and the fact that amy winehouse is a somebody, not a nobody.
> 
> sorry to preach...but if you know someone like amy who needs help...try to help them! i wish amy would listen to the people who seem to want to help her



i agree sara, it is such a shame, and i feel really bad for her....


----------



## karwood

Lily Allen wearing C'est Moi:


----------



## karwood




----------



## funandsun

sara999 said:


> tbh...it just makes me REALLY sad for her. i hope that she can get the help she needs to turn her life around. it would be a shame to see such a talented woman kill herself with drug addictions and personal demons. unfortunately it isn't rare and we are only exposed to it this time because of the new paporazzi generation and the fact that amy winehouse is a somebody, not a nobody.
> 
> sorry to preach...but if you know someone like amy who needs help...try to help them! i wish amy would listen to the people who seem to want to help her


 
ITA - hard to believe the transformation..very sad.


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> you aren't wrong per se, there used to be blue soles available as a special purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but once louboutin trademarked the red sole he stopped making the blue ones. but they were a light shade of blue not the turquoise being used by YSL




aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

now THIS is my dream wedding shoe... i WANT!!!!


----------



## carlinha

funandsun said:


> ITA - hard to believe the transformation..very sad.



wow, look at what heroin does to you... EVIL EVIL!


----------



## ledaatomica

sara999 said:


> sorry to preach...but if you know someone like amy who needs help...try to help them! i wish amy would listen to the people who seem to want to help her


 
I feel exactly the same way about this. Everytime I see a picture of her I just want to give her a big hug.  She is such a talented lady. I am often very much saddened when peoples personal grievances and breakdowns are over publicized like this and judged so harshly. Where is the humanity in people these days who thrive on this type of media! I wish it would stop. I wish people would boycott the media for such things.. then again I wish sometimes I lived on a rainbow.. 

I love those white declics though, So fab in white!


----------



## karwood

Nancy Dell'Olio:


----------



## po0hping

funandsun said:


> ITA - hard to believe the transformation..very sad.


 I had to take 5 good looks before I realized the right pic was of Amy Winehouse, she looked beautiful.  Whenever I see the a new picture of her nowadays she looks like she getting worse.  I really hope she can pull through this.


----------



## karwood

Kate Beckinsale:


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo:


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood

Poppy Montgomery:


----------



## heat97

^^^ i love poppy montgomery lol


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWq7NRB2X9Q

Dita in several pairs of CLs in the new Wonder Bra commercial.. fast forward to 1:00 I *think* she's got 120mm python pigalles on


----------



## 8seventeen19

*


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWq7NRB2X9Q
> 
> Dita in several pairs of CLs in the new Wonder Bra commercial.. fast forward to 1:00 I *think* she's got 120mm python pigalles on



I love her so much


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me too!


----------



## funandsun

techie81 said:


> I love her so much


 
Me too!!  I want to be a burlesque dancer when I grow up!


----------



## bagpunk

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWq7NRB2X9Q
> 
> Dita in several pairs of CLs in the new Wonder Bra commercial.. fast forward to 1:00 I *think* she's got 120mm python pigalles on



i saw python pigalle 120, something in black (declic? i liiiiike!), and something in orange (what are they?) at the end. nice.


----------



## Leescah

karwood said:


>


 
This pic makes me want the C'est Moi quite badly... they are so cute with tights. I need to keep reminding myself that there was a reason I sold my Laponos - because they were just that little bit too high for me. By the looks of things, the C'est Moi are pretty much the same. Does anyone have/or have tried both style of booties - are they the same, comfort/walkability-wise?


----------



## LaDonna

*ciara* in the new maxim


----------



## Elise499

Anne Hathaway


----------



## natassha68

bagpunk said:


> i saw python pigalle 120, something in black (declic? i liiiiike!), and something in orange (what are they?) at the end. nice.



looked like a few pairs of different clichy 120's, and biba's at the end


----------



## natassha68

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWq7NRB2X9Q
> 
> Dita in several pairs of CLs in the new Wonder Bra commercial.. fast forward to 1:00 I *think* she's got 120mm python pigalles on



Great youtubeing !!! , thanks for posting


----------



## JuneHawk

Dita's pigalle (?) look like lace to me, not python


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me too.


----------



## karwood

Rosemarie DeWitt wearing Satin Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Just noticed the band-aid


----------



## morfoula

karwood said:


> Just noticed the band-aid


 
and the lack of toe nail polish


----------



## karwood

Jada Pinkett-Smith:


----------



## 8seventeen19

EWWW come on!!! Seriously!?! You can buy a pair of $800 shoes BUT YOU CAN'T BUY A PEDICURE?!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Leescah said:


> This pic makes me want the C'est Moi quite badly... they are so cute with tights. I need to keep reminding myself that there was a reason I sold my Laponos - because they were just that little bit too high for me. By the looks of things, the C'est Moi are pretty much the same. Does anyone have/or have tried both style of booties - are they the same, comfort/walkability-wise?


 
i have the c'est mois now(LOVE 'EM) and used to have the Laponos. I find the c'est moi to be much more comfy and easy to walk in-i dont feel like there is such high arch with them as I did with the laponos.


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Hudson:


----------



## karwood

Lindsay Price:






</SPAN>


----------



## 8seventeen19

Can't wait till Lipstick Jungle returns!


----------



## karwood

</SPAN>


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> can't wait till lipstick jungle returns!


 
me toooo!!!!


----------



## karwood

Leescah said:


> This pic makes me want the C'est Moi quite badly... they are so cute with tights. I need to keep reminding myself that there was a reason I sold my Laponos - because they were just that little bit too high for me. By the looks of things, the C'est Moi are pretty much the same. Does anyone have/or have tried both style of booties - are they the same, comfort/walkability-wise?


 
i am feeling the same way. I just might have to invest in a pair of booties or boots


----------



## morfoula

LOVE lindsay price's dresss!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## Leescah

shoeaddictklw said:


> Can't wait till Lipstick Jungle returns!


 
Sorry I know this is a little off topic - but I saw that Lipstick Jungle advertised on TV last night (it's coming to UK screens in the next few days I believe) - is it worth watching then? I saw it was by the makers of SATC which is what made me sit up and take notice in the first place...


----------



## 8seventeen19

I didn't watch it at first because I liked Cashmere Mafia better... still do... but it definitely grew on me by the end of the season and I will tiVo it this season.


----------



## Leescah

karwood said:


> i am feeling the same way. I just might have to invest in a pair of booties or boots


 
YES with the cold weather fast approaching now (not that it actually ever turned warm here in the UK, mind you) I am definitely feeling the boots a lot more. I just can't quite come to terms with the prices. It makes sense that boots would cost more than shoes... but once they tip the $1k point I just kind of seize up!!!!


----------



## Leescah

shoeaddictklw said:


> I didn't watch it at first because I liked Cashmere Mafia better... still do... but it definitely grew on me by the end of the season and I will tiVo it this season.


 
Cashmere Mafia? By the same people again, I assume? Not heard of that one, but think I will 'sky plus' Lipstick Jungle anyway, just to see. And I'll keep my eye out for Cashmere Mafia as well, then! Anything to try and fill the void that SATC left when it finished...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Cashmere Mafia got cancelled I think? The writers strike caused it to never really get off the ground which really stinks. You should YouTube it


----------



## Leescah

*Magdalena* said:


> i have the c'est mois now(LOVE 'EM) and used to have the Laponos. I find the c'est moi to be much more comfy and easy to walk in-i dont feel like there is such high arch with them as I did with the laponos.


 
oooh thank you *magdalena* - you know what, I was trying to work out for ages what it was about the Lapono which made them so hard to walk in - but you hit the nail on the head there - they had a higher arch so bent your foot forward even more! I get it now! 

Good to hear the C'est Moi don't do the same thing - think I might try some on in NY at the weekend! 

Thank you!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Cashmere Mafia got cancelled I think? The writers strike caused it to never really get off the ground which really stinks. You should YouTube it


 
Cashmere Mafia did get cancel. The first few episodes was entertaining, but very soon after the show started to lack plots and characters suddenly had  no substance. That one episode with Lucy Liu's character and the dog was pretty dumb and boring


----------



## karwood

Model Marisa Miller:


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook wearing Lady Gres:


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese:


----------



## karwood

Rachel Weisz  for Vogue Oct. 2008 issue:

Video of the shoot: http://video.style.com/index.jsp?fr_story=6748cfd0b6144a24d8187573b7dddf1be35ba747&rf=rss


----------



## karwood

Marissa Miller wearing VP Nudes:


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese:



She looks like she's gotten some serious wear out of her Pin-ups!


----------



## candice19

karwood said:


> Model Marisa Miller:


 *sigh* Marissa Miller... my boyfriend's *other* girlfriend....

Didn't realize how skinny she was - I still think she's hott!


----------



## sara999

can you repost the dita picture on a different server? karwood usually about 1/2 your photos show up for me


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> can you repost the dita picture on a different server? karwood usually about 1/2 your photos show up for me


 
Hope this works.


----------



## LaDonna

*star jones* in no barres


----------



## LaDonna

karwood said:


> Hope this works.


 
i can't see it either.  i'm at work and there is probably some kind of block or something.


----------



## karwood

LaDonna said:


> i can't see it either. i'm at work and there is probably some kind of block or something.


 
Sorry Ladies. I used a different server the 2nd time. I am stumped why you both still cannot view the picture. Later today, I will  ask my DH for advise on how to do this.


----------



## LaDonna

karwood said:


> Sorry Ladies. I used a different server the 2nd time. I am stumped why you both still cannot view the picture. Later today, I will ask my DH for advise on how to do this.


 
i don't know what's wrong either.  at home i can see everything w/o a problem.  please let us know what you find out.


----------



## LaDonna

my pic that i posted this morning isn't showing up and i used photobucket (it showed up at home). maybe my job doesn't allow photobucket


----------



## sara999

i can see it now karwood. BLACK PINUPS!? ugh i want!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty*00

LaDonna said:


> *lauren conrad* love her dress


 
Okay seriously love this dress!!! Does anyone know how makes this???


----------



## funandsun

LaDonna said:


> my pic that i posted this morning isn't showing up and i used photobucket (it showed up at home). maybe my job doesn't allow photobucket


 
My office computer won't allow photobucket either.  I end up having to go through all of the threads again to see the pics!!


----------



## karwood

Elle Macpherson:


----------



## gemruby41

betty*00 said:


> Okay seriously love this dress!!! Does anyone know how makes this???







BCBG
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...165&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ nice find, Gem!! That dress is beautiful, and the price is reasonable too!!! Too bad I'm not a size 6...


----------



## balmiu

miz dita from 2005 marc jacobs store opening


----------



## sneezz

karwood said:


> </SPAN>



What's the height on those NPs?


----------



## ally143

sneezz said:


> What's the height on those NPs?


 
Those look like Catenitas, with the double platform, the NAP description says 130mm heel with a 40mm platform...HTH!


----------



## LavenderIce

I know these were already posted, but found more shots of these lovely CLs.

Brooke and Lindsey:











Marissa Miller the nude VPs:






Kelly Brook (a closer shot of the LG):





Another of Jada Pinkett Smith.  You can see the red sole in the pic Karwood posted.  I don't even recognize what they are in this shot.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Okay this may not be the best pic of her....but I have a total girl crush on Angie Harmon....I think she is just so cool! 




LavenderIce said:


> Angie Harmon:


----------



## ayla

Eva Mendes in the October issue of Elle.. hotter than hot !


----------



## LavenderIce

Megan Fox:






Kristin Cavallieri:











Khloe and Kim Kardashian:


----------



## shaq91

Megan Fox


----------



## rainyjewels

what shoes is eva mendes wearing? those are gorgeous! i see an exposed platform....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're the Altipump.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Are Megan's too small for her??


----------



## karwood

Sorry for the eyesoreush:. Kristen Cavallari wearing Very Croise.


----------



## karwood

Robin Wright Penn wearing VPs:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Sorry for the eyesoreush:. Kristen Cavallari wearing Very Croise.



 Why do her feet look like this in almost every pair she wears? That has gotta be very uncomfortable!


----------



## shaq91

shoeaddictklw said:


> Are Megan's too small for her??



they kinda look like they might be =/ but maybe her feet slide in them like mine do in alot of my heels who knows =/


----------



## mistyknightwin

karwood said:


> Sorry for the eyesoreush:. Kristen Cavallari wearing Very Croise.


 These shoes make your feet look so ugly! that pinky toe is prob. screaming in pain...


----------



## meggyg8r

I don't understand why Kristen's feet look like that either.. maybe she just has really really short toes that can't get brought in by the straps on the shoes, or maybe she just has really really wide balls of her feet... either way, she should NOT be wearing shoes that make her toes poke out the side.  UGH!


----------



## 8seventeen19

If I would have been her SA on those I would have been like "Honey, oh NO. Let's try THESE! (pointing to a Decollete to wrangle her toes in!)


----------



## surlygirl

Yeh, the Very Croise are tricky! The baby toe just doesn't have anywhere to go!


----------



## meggyg8r

My stupid baby toes have a tendency to go under my 4th toe.. I have to keep my toenails super super short or they will cut my 4th toe!!  Maybe I could pull them off, but she CAN ABSOLUTELY NOT!


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> Robin Wright Penn wearing VPs:


stunning


----------



## madamelizaking

Kristin Cavallari's toes ....drive me nuts!! Girl, if you're going to spend $$ on shoes then at least have them LOOK GOOD.


----------



## 8seventeen19

meggyg8r said:


> My stupid baby toes have a tendency to go under my 4th toe.. I have to keep my toenails super super short or they will cut my 4th toe!!  Maybe I could pull them off, but she CAN ABSOLUTELY NOT!



HAHA so do mine on my right foot! 
I think it's from wearing CLs too!!


----------



## po0hping

karwood said:


> Sorry for the eyesoreush:. Kristen Cavallari wearing Very Croise.


What ever happened to her Catenitas? She only wore them like, what, once?  Did she think "hmm, these are for me"  b/c the Very Croise are definitely not for her.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Megan Fox:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin Cavallieri:


 Ok....so I think she just has some messed up toes.  Her feet look horrible in all her CL's.


----------



## Katykit01

KillerTofu said:


> I shudder to think that Heidi Montag qualifies as a "celebrity"...



I completely agree with you...I've met her and no way does she scream celebrity status but she has quit boots too bad she picked the wrong dress to pair with it.


----------



## Katykit01

gemruby41 said:


> This is just disgusting  Someone really needs to tell her that they are toooo small.



I AGREE!!! I've seen pictures of her in other threads wearing the CLs and she makes them look horrible. SHE SHOULD BE BANNED FROM WEARING THESE GORGEOUS SHOES


----------



## LavenderIce

And, to drive the point home, here's a close up of KC and the Very Croise:






Here's someone without the KC Syndrome--Jordana Brewster:


----------



## Katykit01

bagpunk said:


> ooooooooo........ i love *that* blue......... what year is that from....?



The light blue sole is from his wedding collection... Not sure if it still exists


----------



## carlinha

i think KC's toes just look like that, that's how they're shaped and she can't help it...

but what she can do though is avoid those styles where her pinky toe pokes out... all the closed-toe shoes, and VP/NP would be fine on her


----------



## KillerTofu

carlinha said:


> but what she can do though is avoid those styles where her pinky toe pokes out... all the closed-toe shoes, and VP/NP would be fine on her



That's just it, though. She seems to _always_ be wearing styles with some sort of strappy business over the toes. She has to know what's going on down there. It's got to hurt!


----------



## Katykit01

letsgoshopping said:


> Just look at the shoes, ignore the annoying person wearing them



LOVE THE SHOESBut I agree the person is annoying and not really a celebrity


----------



## po0hping

KillerTofu said:


> That's just it, though. She seems to _always_ be wearing styles with some sort of strappy business over the toes. She has to know what's going on down there.



She must be in denial


----------



## cllover

You would think having your toe hang out would be painful enough to discourage you from wearing strappy peeptoes.


----------



## glamgrl921

rainyjewels said:


> what shoes is eva mendes wearing? those are gorgeous! i see an exposed platform....


I just got my Elle in the mail yesterday...there seem to be quite a few styles I haven't seen.  Perhaps they are all the Altipump then?  Anyone else know?


----------



## natassha68

Yes, they are the "alti" pump that Eva Mendez is wearing


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ She looks like she is standing on her Pigalles all funny-like!  I think they are too tall for her!


----------



## karwood

Charlize Theron wearing Doppio Nodo:


----------



## 8seventeen19

My feet tend to do that too!!  I walk on the insides of the balls of my feet for whatever reason. You can always tell on my CLs because that's where the wear is!


----------



## karwood

Charlize Theron, the pic did not come up in the previous post:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Charlize Theron:


----------



## LaDonna

*jada pinkett-smith*


----------



## JuneHawk

Renee, the 80s called, they want their dress back.



karwood said:


> Renee Zellweger:


----------



## sara999

HAHA june! that's too true though!


----------



## JuneHawk

Jada is 37 today!



LaDonna said:


> *jada pinkett-smith*


----------



## karwood

Yikes! Pam Anderson:


----------



## funandsun

Gasp!  Is she wearing leather?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ looks like satin.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like she's getting her eye makeup tips from Amy Winehouse.


----------



## surlygirl

JuneHawk said:


> Renee, the 80s called, they want their dress back.


 
June, I nearly spit my coffee out after reading that! Too funny!


----------



## carlinha

surlygirl said:


> June, I nearly spit my coffee out after reading that! Too funny!



 me three


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Charlize Theron, the pic did not come up in the previous post:



is she picking out a wedgie??!?!!


----------



## annadand

Maybe KC's feet are so wide that the only shoes that she can actually get her foot into are the ones with straps and 'escape holes' for her toes.  Could be time for the X-acto blade....


----------



## LaDonna

kc's feet look weird!  all her toes look the same size (length wise), except her big toe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

karwood said:


> Renee Zellweger:



He looks terrible!


----------



## LaDonna

^   at "he"


----------



## JuneHawk

surlygirl said:


> June, I nearly spit my coffee out after reading that! Too funny!



I aim to entertain


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Rene Zellweger:






More of Pamela Anderson:


----------



## shaq91

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wow, she's got a nice body, but that dress is very...latex?


----------



## shaq91

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Wow, she's got a nice body, but that dress is very...latex?



yea haha well what do u expect she is the lead singer of the pussycat dolls theyre know for their skanky outfits and their stilettos lol, and ofcourse theyre music also haha.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^ My sentiments exactly! I would think it was pewter/steel colored paint if it weren't for the wrinkling. 

Her body is crazy hot!!


----------



## noah8077

When I grow up, I wanna wear plastic.....


----------



## cllover

LOL I'll bet she can't even wear a thong with that.


----------



## JuneHawk

shaq91 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger



Va-va-voom!


----------



## 8seventeen19

When I grow up I wanna have a body like that!!!


----------



## noah8077

shoeaddictklw said:


> When I grow up I wanna have a body like that!!!


 

:tunes:The song is so catchy, and when I saw that picture, it just sprung to mind....  :tunes:
I too would love a body like that, just not wearing that dress.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'd so wear that dress... to a Halloween Party...


----------



## JuneHawk

Well, if i had a body like that, I'd wear that dress too!


----------



## frozendiva

I'm a Barbie girl, in a Barbie world. Life in plastic, is fantastic....

Renee Zellwegger still looks like her face is almost ready to snap. Maybe she needs a few meals. And less chemical peels.


----------



## carlinha

JuneHawk said:


> Well, if i had a body like that, I'd wear that dress too!



yeah she has an amazing body... looks like it was painted on her


----------



## LavenderIce

Princess Beatrice:







SJP:











I hope you guys don't mind.  I'm always posting additional pics that have been previously posted just in case you want to see different angles of the shoes or outfit.

A couple more of Nicole Scherzinger:


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Wow this dress is super tight and the material...only someone with Nicole's body could pull that off...


----------



## LaDonna

*nicole* looks hot!  i wish i looked like that!

*rumer willis*


----------



## LaDonna

oops...here's a full body shot


----------



## JetSetGo!

LavenderIce said:


>



Man Anderson's a mess!


----------



## JuneHawk

Rumer Willis looks like a not so successfull combination of her parents.  Poor kid.


----------



## surlygirl

Are those the fuschia suede VPs on SJP??! They look amazing!


----------



## karwood

Pam Anderson. I have no clue who is the guy with her:


----------



## 8seventeen19

SJP looks gorgeous but how funny is it that she has on a pair of CLs and there's Manolo Blahnik shoe boxes behind her!


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese:


----------



## karwood

Myleene Klass wearing Eel Alta Dama:


----------



## shaq91

Kim Kardashian


----------



## karwood

KK:


----------



## karwood

Who are these guys? The one on the right, is just beyond weird


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese:


----------



## betty*00

surlygirl said:


> Are those the fuschia suede VPs on SJP??! They look amazing!


 
ITA!!! I _have_ to have those now!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh Dita, I just adore that dress... She is so classy looking even when her boobs are popping out of her dress!


----------



## betty*00

karwood said:


> Who are these guys? The one on the right, is just beyond weird


 
Ya what is going on?? In the first pic I thought it was just a mannequin she just happened to be walking by:shame: but he's in this one too??!!!!! He's a little freaky...and not in a good way!!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Is it just me or are part of her Mad Mary's soles black.  It doesn't look like the red goes all the way to the top of the shoe.  I wonder if she had them resoled.  



JuneHawk said:


> Va-va-voom!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Oops, wrong quote.  Here is where it looks like her shoes have been resoled.




shaq91 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## karwood

FabulousDiva said:


> Oops, wrong quote. Here is where it looks like her shoes have been resoled.


 
You are right. They have been resoled.


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> Who are these guys? The one on the right, is just beyond weird


 Pam is such a classy lady! Whats with that guy's socks?? My 10 yr old has a pair like that from Limited Too.


----------



## LavenderIce

Whoops SJP does not have red soles:






Emma Bunton:











More of Pam Anderson:


----------



## LaDonna

i love *emma's* dress!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Interesting!! These look like Diors??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Dior's or Miu Miu's I think I remember seeing them.


----------



## karwood

Eva Mendez wearing CLs on the "Rachel Ray Show":


----------



## madamelizaking

Is it just me..or does Pam Anderson always seem drunk?


----------



## Martina_Italy

LavenderIce said:


>





Wow, SJP looks great!!!  I'd really like to know whose stylist are the shoes she's wearing!


----------



## JuneHawk

what is emma wearing?? Is it Renee's dress without the poof sleeves???  I know it isn't but it sure looks like it!


----------



## sara999

JuneHawk said:


> Well, if i had a body like that, I'd wear that dress too!


if i had a body like that i'd go naked!!

what on earth is wrong with emma's face?


----------



## babypie

JuneHawk said:


> Rumer Willis looks like a not so successfull combination of her parents. Poor kid.


 
Yeah...I wonder what it's like to have a mother who looks like Demi?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ not fair is what it's like, especially if you look like Rumer.  Scout and Tallulah are actually very pretty, though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Poor potato head...not. It just stinks that she gets movie roles, crap ones but still. People that actually are talented get looked over.


----------



## kittenslingerie

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ not fair is what it's like, especially if you look like Rumer.  Scout and Tallulah are actually very pretty, though.



I don't think Scoot and Tallulah are very cute either, although I do feel bad saying it.


----------



## karwood

Hmmm? I wonder what he is thinking or looking at?


----------



## JuneHawk

What's up with that guy??


----------



## noah8077

^^^He is wondering if they are real or plastic, like him!


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing CLs and shopping in Paris today:


----------



## gemruby41

Rihanna wearing En Passant


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> ^^^He is wondering if they are real or plastic, like him!



I would think that's fairly obvious...


----------



## frozendiva

Pam Anderson looks absolutely awful.


----------



## babypie

Rihanna looks great in those En Passants!!


----------



## LaDonna

i'm not feelin' that sweater!  it looks ok from the back though.  idk, maybe its the color.


----------



## *Lo

madamelizaking said:


> Is it just me..or does Pam Anderson always seem drunk?


 
 its definetly not just you


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamela Anderson again:


----------



## rdgldy

drunk, but great legs!


----------



## Kamilla850

Someone please tell me who makes SJPs shoes, I must have them!


----------



## meggyg8r

rdgldy said:


> drunk, but great legs!



I was just thinking something similar... "now don't get me wrong, this woman has some killer legs on her, but the rest of her.... take it or leave it!!!"


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes - I see a little bit of a red sole here


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> Someone please tell me who makes SJPs shoes, I must have them!


 
I think they might be *Alexander McQueen* heels?


----------



## meggyg8r

karo said:


> Katie Holmes - I see a little bit of a red sole here



God, she looks so, so much older than she is.


----------



## karwood

LC wearing CL Sometime:


----------



## karwood

LC again:


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook:


----------



## karwood

Hayley Hasselhoff wearing Zipette:


----------



## karwood

Katie Homes, don't know which CL she is wearing, but I see a flash of red. This is the one time I wish she had  her jeans rolled up, like the many other times she  has done.


----------



## viba424

Here is the man of the hour - Christian Louboutin. Courtesy Sartorialist.


----------



## bykimber

I think Kim's boots are not Louboutin but Zanotti

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/who-makes-kim-kardashians-boots-358545.html





http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/who-makes-kim-kardashians-boots-358545.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Yep those are it


----------



## LavenderIce

Apologies if duplicates.  I don't remember if they were posted.  Sophia Bush:
















Another of Marissa Miller in the nude VP:


----------



## ayla




----------



## morfoula

ayla said:


>



i dunno if those are loubs
VERSACE makes shoes with a pinkish sole also!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah, I think they are versace since they look the same shade as the woman's platform sandals behind her (and I'm pretty sure those are versace since I was just looking at them).

But either way, I just got the shivers! That's definitely something I DON'T want to see enlarged on my computer screen


----------



## JuneHawk

I think I just puked in my mouth a little.  Money does not buy you class


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^It doesn't buy you class but it can pay for a good podiatrist. Those feet are fug! I would rather have KC toes escaping than sores. EEKK!


----------



## ayla

b00mbaka said:


> Yeah, I think they are versace since they look the same shade as the woman's platform sandals behind her (and I'm pretty sure those are versace since I was just looking at them).
> 
> But either way, I just got the shivers! That's definitely something I DON'T want to see enlarged on my computer screen



Oops ! Sorry girls.. but I had to share the horror ! ush:


----------



## futurerichGirl!

bykimber said:


> I think Kim's boots are not Louboutin but Zanotti
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/who-makes-kim-kardashians-boots-358545.html


 
But thoes cant be it because Kims have a red sole.


----------



## JuneHawk

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^It doesn't buy you class but it can pay for a good podiatrist. Those feet are fug! I would rather have KC toes escaping than sores. EEKK!



Agreed


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^It doesn't buy you class but it can pay for a good podiatrist. Those feet are fug! I would rather have KC toes escaping than sores. EEKK!


 
LOL! It's more than the sores (because that might be an injury scab) but her poor toes are so crammed in the shoe that the foot fat buffles up (like my podiatric terminolgy ) and her skin is so leathery & dry, it looks like its about to crack & bleed!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

NOTHING about her feet is cool. But sores?! Did both of her feet get injured? The other one look damaged too! That is just gross.


----------



## JuneHawk

Truth be told, she looks like a train wreck from head to toe.


----------



## gemruby41

b00mbaka said:


> Yeah, I think they are versace since they look the same shade as the woman's platform sandals behind her (and I'm pretty sure those are versace since I was just looking at them).
> 
> But either way, I just got the shivers! That's definitely something I DON'T want to see enlarged on my computer screen


Here's the shoes of person behind her who is Allegra Versace. She is one skinny looking girl!


----------



## noah8077

^^What is going on here?  Yuck


----------



## b00mbaka

gemruby41 said:


>


 
OMG! I knew there was going to be a lot of toe cleavage on the shoe but that is just CRAZY! What is going on with her big toe??? It's struggling to stay in the shoe!


----------



## morfoula

ok F&** THE SHOE?!!! WHAT'S GOING ON WITH FLESH AND BONES? THIS IS AWFUL!


----------



## gemruby41

I don't think rehab helped her much with her eating disorder. Before she went to rehab last year she was reported to have weighed 70lbs.


----------



## po0hping

She looked like she was getting a little better several months ago but I guess she's back to not eating.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I can tell they are kin, they both have :censor: up feet! Geez!

I do feel bad for her tho. That dress is barely hanging on.


----------



## noah8077

It looks like she is holding hands to help her stand up.


----------



## carlinha

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! It's more than the sores (because that might be an injury scab) but her poor toes are so crammed in the shoe that the foot fat buffles up (like my podiatric terminolgy ) and her skin is so leathery & dry, it looks like its about to crack & bleed!



i just laughed so hard i almost choked on my hershey's chocolate bar


----------



## carlinha

gemruby41 said:


>



now that is WAYYY too much toe cleavage... and she is anorexic scary looking ... i heard she became like this after all the trauma when gianni versace was shot?  they were very close...

what a traumatic life.  money really does not buy you happiness


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gemruby41 said:


> Here's the shoes of person behind her who is Allegra Versace. She is one skinny looking girl!



I need Kate's Shirt its so cute!


----------



## lolitablue

Poor girl! She is barely hanging on.


----------



## babypie




----------



## po0hping

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! It's more than the sores (because that might be an injury scab) but her poor toes are so crammed in the shoe that the foot fat buffles up (like my podiatric terminolgy ) and her skin is so leathery & dry, it looks like its about to crack & bleed!



Donatella and her inhumane treatment of her skin, never seen anyone who loves being tan as much as her.  Hmmm... I used to think looking like an umpa lumpa was bad, but it's a lot better than having skin that can be actually be used to make shoes.


----------



## sara999

poor allegra. she's been battling anorexia nervosa for some time now. it's extremely tough to conquer and i'm sorry to see it continually get the better of her


----------



## gemruby41

LC


----------



## LaDonna

^ are those declic's?


----------



## LaDonna

its hard to see which ones they are, but i do see red.  sorry if this has already been posted.

*lauren conrad*


----------



## LaDonna

love the whole look!


----------



## LaDonna

i know this what posted, but this is a different view.






CUTE!


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma Watson in Harper's Bazaar:


----------



## *Lo

^Those dresses are stunning


----------



## LavenderIce

Julie Benz:


----------



## bykimber




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG,  cannot wait until Saks ship my red Declics! They are soo pretty on Emma!


----------



## cllover

On Emma:
I wish I could float on air and save my red soles from damage 

Allegra:
Yikes!  Poor girl - I want to feed her some pound cake.


----------



## LavenderIce

Camille Grammer:


----------



## LaDonna

*america ferrera* lace pigalles...i think


----------



## ruskyakooklla

thosee arenttt CL


----------



## LaDonna

ooops, my bad!


----------



## *Lo

I do not enjoy america ferrera's "look"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Lo said:


> I do not enjoy america ferrera's "look"



Neither do I, that dress is all types of WRONG, and I'm not really feeling her hair style either. She is gorgeous though.


----------



## cllover

^^ I agree - I think she needs to be taller to pull it off.


----------



## carlinha

america's dress is not the right length... it makes her look short & stumpy


----------



## LaDonna

i like her dress, but i think it would look a lot better shorter.


----------



## babypie

cllover said:


> ^^ I agree - I think she needs to be taller to pull it off.


 
ITA, that dress is swallowing her up!


----------



## karo

Heidi Klum


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think Heidi is one of the few people in the world who can pull that outfit off!!!


----------



## shaq91

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## cllover

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I think Heidi is one of the few people in the world who can pull that outfit off!!!


Too true!  I wore a miniskirt and high heels over the weekend and felt that I looked like a prostitute the whole time - never again.

What's up with HP?  She looks like she tripped.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Heidi Klum looks HOTT!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

is heidi klum wearing rolandos? they are so frickin hot!!


----------



## natassha68

Heidi looks like she is wearing "Alti" Pump's


----------



## *Magdalena*

omg, i think this is the only time im regretting coming here and looking at the pics. the Versace feet will give me nightmares tonight!! such horror...


----------



## IslandSpice

^ ha ha! My bf is a "foot man" and was traumatized! He told me that if my CLs make my feet look that crusty, he will never buy me another pair again!  ...I assured him that they were not CLs..hope that works...


----------



## techie81

Still waiting to see Hayden in glitter NPs  hehe


----------



## Echoes

Are we supposed to know who that is in 4819?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like Donatella Versace.


----------



## Echoes

Thanks, but I guess that leads to another dicussion for another thread somewhere as to why certain nobodys (or relatives of somebodys) are noteworthy.

Not this thread though.  Back to lurking.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita von Tease:

















Catherine Zeta Jones:


----------



## meggyg8r

ughhhhhhhhhhhhh Dita is so perfect.  Man those corsets have to hurt though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL WOW!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham


----------



## **shoelover**

Is it me or has Victoria Beckham has really high high arches or is it just the way she standing?


----------



## **shoelover**

is it me or has victoria beckham got really high arches in the pic above?


----------



## b00mbaka

No, it's not just you. It looks as though she is standing on the tip of her toes!


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing the Peniche:


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## karwood

This promo picture is of the stars of the show, with a stunning Brooke Shields wearing a _L'Wren Scott Spring 2008_ sheath dress, with matching Christian Louboutin 



.


----------



## karwood

Rachel Griffen:






*Best Vintage Award*
Rachel Griffiths wore a chocolate brown vintage _Bob Mackie_ gown from Decades.

This gown has a bustier top, with a chiffon skirt, which has a thigh-high peek-a-boo split.

The actress completes her look with _Christian Louboutin_ shoes, and and _Alexander Knight_ clutch.


----------



## morfoula

**shoelover** said:


> is it me or has victoria beckham got really high arches in the pic above?


 
i think because the poor woman has such bad bunnions that she can't probably even stand in heels without doing crazy arch positions!


----------



## **shoelover**

morfoula said:


> i think because the poor woman has such bad bunnions that she can't probably even stand in heels without doing crazy arch positions!


 what amazes me is how she can prance around in these with those big bunions let alone keep heels on.


----------



## **shoelover**

what shoes has victoria got on? looking at them closely there nice...:wondering wondering if these may go on the list.


----------



## karwood

Lo wearing VPs:


----------



## karwood

Terri Seymour:


----------



## karwood

Dania Ramirez:


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood

LC:


----------



## karwood

Julie Benz:


----------



## karwood

TV Host Ashlan Gorse:


----------



## Oruka

karwood said:


> Lo wearing VPs:


 
Those are LC's VPs she is wearing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Marchesa's designer Keren Craig in Very Croise


----------



## LavenderIce

Another one of Lo:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Rihanna wearing the Peniche:



I have been looking for these in this color, but I can't find them. Niemans, Bergdofs, and Saks only seem to have black or dark red. Has anyone seen them in the color Rihanna is wearing?


----------



## b00mbaka

Oruka said:


> Those are LC's VPs she is wearing.


 
 And woven belt. I share things with my roommate all the time though, so I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin8--I *think* NM will be getting them.  I could have sworn I saw them in that color at the fall preview in SF.


----------



## LavenderIce

Low quality scans of the Desperate Housewives cast in CLs in TV Guide.  Please post if anybody finds the HQs.


----------



## carlinha

morfoula said:


> i think because the poor woman has such bad bunnions that she can't probably even stand in heels without doing crazy arch positions!


----------



## lumkeikei

Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham


 What are these called?


----------



## carlinha

lumkeikei said:


> What are these called?



are they the 140mm declics?  i don't think they have a platform


----------



## LavenderIce

Found an HQ of the DH TV Guide cover:






SJP:


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> i think because the poor woman has such bad bunnions that she can't probably even stand in heels without doing crazy arch positions!


She gets her shoes bigger too due to the bunions


----------



## sara999

that DH picture is gorgeous! i love pinup style


----------



## Elise499

Meg Ryan


----------



## laureenthemean

lumkeikei said:


> What are these called?


Looks like the Altipump.


----------



## sara999

she looks v pretty there...i just still don't really think that it's her because of the plastic surgery. i wish she wouldn't have done that!


----------



## afcgirl

sara999 said:


> she looks v pretty there...i just still don't really think that it's her because of the plastic surgery. i wish she wouldn't have done that!


 
I bet she wishes she didn't either!  I heard she got permanant implants in her lips that can't be removed.  What a bummer!  Why didn't she do the injectibles that fade like the rest of hollywood?


----------



## ashakes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have been looking for these in this color, but I can't find them. Niemans, Bergdofs, and Saks only seem to have black or dark red. Has anyone seen them in the color Rihanna is wearing?


 
LadyLouboutin, the *Louboutin boutiques in Beverly Hills, Madison in NYC, and Horatio in NYC have these*.  Palazzo in LV may have them as well, but I can't remember right now.   And, NM is supposed to be getting these as well. As Lavender said earlier, I remember seeing them in the NM preview for this Fall's CL collection.

They look gray in this photo and maybe it's b/c she is wearing heather gray pieces, but in some photos of the shoes alone they look taupe to me.  And, the box also states they are gray, but again the gray patent triclos looked taupe to me IRL.  To put it simply, it's a weird gray. Maybe I should rebuy them and wear gray and see what they look lke? LOL


----------



## karwood

Diane Lane wearing Helmuts:


----------



## karwood

Lauren Graham wearing VPs:


----------



## Pimbi77

karwood said:


> Lauren Graham wearing VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she has beautiful feet with a perfect pedi!!!!


----------



## sara999

YAY! i LOVE lauren graham and i'm happy to see her looking gorgeous in CLs


----------



## techie81

I miss the old Meg Ryan.


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco:


----------



## snf8

am i the only one that doesnt think those are cls?


----------



## LavenderIce

^I almost thought that they might not be and hesitated to post.  I compared it with pics of the python Jaws and they look close.


----------



## snf8

hmm the shape just seems to be off to me....but i could be wrong!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I've seen her wear plenty of fakes and 'inspired' bags, so I wouldn't be surprised.  But then again, I've also seen her wear CLs, so who knows.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like she's also wearing one of those Herve Leger-inspired Bebe dresses...But then again, maybe she couldn't squeeze her boobs into the real thing.


----------



## *Magdalena*

she's beyond nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i doubt her shoes are Jaws...they look like some knock offs


----------



## frozendiva

She looks tacky. Very unflattering look. Whoever she is.


----------



## rdgldy

LavenderIce said:


> Coco:


I have almost the same shoes from Target!!!


----------



## rockvixen76

WHO is she anyway???? I definitly think those shoes are copies!!!


----------



## morfoula

Pimbi77 said:


> karwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Graham wearing VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she has beautiful feet with a perfect pedi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous feet!
Click to expand...


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^I've seen her wear plenty of fakes and 'inspired' bags, so I wouldn't be surprised. But then again, I've also seen her wear CLs, so who knows.


 
Yeah, I've seen her in real CLs so I gave the benefit of the doubt in these.  However, what looks off to me is the black outline.


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panettiere at home chillin' in a mini dress and CLs. These look like personal pictures:


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel Hunter:


----------



## techie81

Hayden has amazingly perfect skin, even in real life. ^^


----------



## JuneHawk

rockvixen76 said:


> WHO is she anyway???? I definitly think those shoes are copies!!!



I think she's Ice T's wife


----------



## b00mbaka

Yep, she is


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> Coco:


 ush: Just goes to show money can't buy you class!


----------



## Katykit01

lulabee said:


> ush: Just goes to show money can't buy you class!



I second that!


----------



## Katykit01

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panettiere at home chillin' in a mini dress and CLs. These look like personal pictures:



Are the color of her CLs rose gold?


----------



## cjy

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks like she's also wearing one of those Herve Leger-inspired Bebe dresses...But then again, maybe she couldn't squeeze her boobs into the real thing.


 LOL Good one!!! They are really bad. I do not know why she thinks we all want to see them.


----------



## glamgrl921

LavenderIce said:


> Coco:


Those look like the Michael Kors knockoffs of the CL Jaws style.  I don't see any red on the bottom so I'm pretty sure thats what they are.  I def. don't think they're CL


----------



## JuneHawk

lulabee said:


> ush: Just goes to show money can't buy you class!



I've said this many times.  Donatella Versace being the most recent.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Katykit01 said:


> Are the color of her CLs rose gold?



Yep, I think those are the rose gold VP's.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have been looking for these in this color, but I can't find them. Niemans, Bergdofs, and Saks only seem to have black or dark red. Has anyone seen them in the color Rihanna is wearing?



They have the grey at NM's. Call the Chevy Chase location.  They will have to be option 7'd to you.  But I held them (sounds kind of perverted, huh) this weekend.  They're part of the new CL collection NM's had going on.  Not all stores got all the colors.


----------



## sara999

dita in...champagne palliete decolletes?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*LavenderIce, Ashakes, and DC-Cutie- *Thank you for all of your help ladies, I'll be on the look out for the shoes.


----------



## candice19

Oh how I wish I had some CLs so I could lounge around the house them... (but without a face full of make up like HP).



LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panettiere at home chillin' in a mini dress and CLs. These look like personal pictures:


----------



## sunny2

Hayden P looks gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

^^ That is soooo what I do when my issue of Vogue arrives each month!


----------



## karwood

Gillian Jacobs:


----------



## karwood

It is not only celebrities who attended shows at _London Fashion Week_, but also royalty.

Princesses Beatrice and her sister Eugenie were front row at the _Issa Spring 2009_ show last week, and it was older sister Beatrice who stood out.

Beatrice was wearing a Issa Print Tunic ($330) with a black tank, tights and Christian Louboutin Mad Mary Janes.


----------



## morfoula

karwood said:


> Gillian Jacobs:



omg which style is this???????


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have been looking for these in this color, but I can't find them. Niemans, Bergdofs, and Saks only seem to have black or dark red. Has anyone seen them in the color Rihanna is wearing?


 
You may want to call the CL boutique on Madison Ave. This came from their lookbook:







PENICHE 140MM IN GREY PATENT LEATHER $1050


----------



## karwood

morfoula said:


> omg which style is this???????


 
I do not know the name of this style, but they are Christain Louboutin for Peter Som:

Check Link:http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-for-peter-som-318435.html


----------



## morfoula

stunnnnning!!!


----------



## javaboo

PENICHE in grey is also available at the BH and Horatio store.

Not sure if this was posted but Rihanna with Twistochat 120.


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> Gillian Jacobs:


I love those!


----------



## rockvixen76

It's great to see british Royalty wearing something stylish for a change, they have needed to update their footwear style for ages!


----------



## annadand

First, I noticed a regular old cardboard box in Hayden's (living room?) and I thought, "Cool, when I was in my twenties large cardboard boxes were often part of my furniture too."  then I noticed another one in the third photo - Kleenex!!!   See, they really are just regular people!!!


----------



## cllover

karwood said:


> I do not know the name of this style, but they are Christain Louboutin for Peter Som:
> 
> Check Link:http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-for-peter-som-318435.html


Oh my, those are so gorgeous!  Does anyone know what they are and if they are sold?


----------



## Vixxen

lulabee said:


> ush: Just goes to show money can't buy you class!


 
 What...but...she can't be...I can't believe...what...but...I...WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON HERE! Can someone tell "Coco" that she has enough money to buy authentic CLs. Damn girl, you don't HAVE TO go out like that. Ice-T once said about his little girlfriend--not wife--up here that, "there aren't too many Cocos in the world." He was right, there are only 35 Cocos in the world and they all work at the WORLD FAMOUS BUNNY RANCH in Nevada! They are on the endangered species list because people poach them for their valuable silicone and other plastic parts. And when I say "plastic parts", I include her shoes as well


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^She's married to Ice T, not Ice Cube. LOL! Now I want some tea.


----------



## Vixxen

Sorry, I meant to include this photo in my post above.


----------



## Vixxen

Oh I know! I went back and fixed it. I caught it right after I posted it. Unlike Ice-T, Ice Cube likes normal women.


----------



## Echoes

rockvixen76 said:


> WHO is she anyway???? I definitly think those shoes are copies!!!





JuneHawk said:


> I think she's Ice T's wife





So?  



And what on earth happened to Rachel Hunter?  She looks almost as bad as an Olsen twin.


----------



## Echoes

I kept wondering who 'DH' was and checking for people's names with those initials.  Then I realized it was the show title.

Sometimes abbreviations don't work well.  But yes, that is a good cover shot.  Or should I say series of shots.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

http://imageshack.us/?x=my6&amp;myr...cial-christina-aguilera-thread-194759-48.html


----------



## Echoes

Vixxen said:


> "there aren't too many Cocos in the world."



Check any Hollywood street corner.


----------



## lulabee

Vixxen said:


> What...but...she can't be...I can't believe...what...but...I...WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON HERE! Can someone tell "Coco" that she has enough money to buy authentic CLs. Damn girl, you don't HAVE TO go out like that. Ice-T once said about his little girlfriend--not wife--up here that, "there aren't too many Cocos in the world." He was right, there are only 35 Cocos in the world and they all work at the WORLD FAMOUS BUNNY RANCH in Nevada! They are on the endangered species list because people poach them for their valuable silicone and other plastic parts. And when I say "plastic parts", I include her shoes as well


 LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

RedSoleAddict said:


>


 
oooohhh, Christina got bangs!!!  anyways, those boots are hot!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^ Love the boots!


----------



## singtong

ohhhhhhhh!!!! 'bangs' means a fringe!!!!! I always thought it was when a girl wears her hair in two ponytails either side of her head (school girl style) ha ha ha  doh!


----------



## karwood

Myleene Klass:


----------



## thomasj93

poor red soles


----------



## shaq91

Aly & AJ


----------



## Kamilla850

.


----------



## cfellis522

Love the boots on Christina!


----------



## eggpudding

The 140mm Alti Bottes..


----------



## sara999

singtong said:


> ohhhhhhhh!!!! 'bangs' means a fringe!!!!! I always thought it was when a girl wears her hair in two ponytails either side of her head (school girl style) ha ha ha  doh!


haha no that's pigtails!


----------



## Martina_Italy

RedSoleAddict said:


>





Wow, love Christina's outfit!!


----------



## shaq91

Close-Ups on Christina's Boots


----------



## b00mbaka

Is that a bunion showing thru her boots?


----------



## shaq91

^^maybe, but i dont think so =/


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing Zipette:


----------



## cjy

Reese is so cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Christina:





















Another of Aly & AJ:






Paris in what looks like Twistochats:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Reese Witherspoon in Zipettes:





















Low quality screencaps of Victoria Beckham on Regis & Kelly (with Nick Lachey guest hosting):











Sophia Bush:






An older one of Dita Von Teese:


----------



## lulabee

^^ UGH Reese really needs a pedi!


----------



## 8seventeen19

AND bigger shoes!


----------



## *Lo

I love Christina Aguilra but her hair looks fried, especially with the bangs


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Does anyone here have a pair of zippette's? I cannot seem to make myself like them, but maybe if I see them on someone here that would change?


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Does anyone here have a pair of zippette's? I cannot seem to make myself like them, but maybe if I see them on someone here that would change?


 
I saw them IRL at the BH boutique on an SA and seeing them on her made me appreciate them.  I tried them on, and in everyone I have seen them on there is major toe overhang.  I do like the cut and lines of the shoe.  I'm always looking for ways to make my collection less ho hum and I would love them, just not at full price.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Well I think they will def be on sale at Saks Houston because no one seem to be buying them. I need to go pick up heel grips from Saks today and I may try them on to see for myself.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ next time i come down to houston i need to go shopping with some of you cl ladies!

...try em on and tell us how they look!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Oh yeah! I cannot wait for a Houston meet up!


----------



## morfoula

b00mbaka said:


> Is that a bunion showing thru her boots?



i think it's just her toes ... if the'yre the alti boots are they double platform?


----------



## sara999

that picture of sophia bush is adorable!


----------



## CLGirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Does anyone here have a pair of zippette's? I cannot seem to make myself like them, but maybe if I see them on someone here that would change?


 
I tried them on and found them fairly unstable.  It seems the bottom platform is slightly smaller than the top one and makes it a little wobbly if that helps form your opinion at all.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^ It does. I went to try them on yesterday after I asked about them. I don't like the smaller platform either, nor do I like that it just seems so bulky.


----------



## gemruby41

Lo Bosworth





I'm pretty sure these are Lauren's CL's.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh, I really like her dress!


----------



## Roe

lulabee said:


> ush: Just goes to show money can't buy you class!


 

no money can't buy class but i don't think she is trying to portray herself as "classy" the girl is known for attempting the over the top sexy bombshell.  she also has very beatiful sweet personality You also can't take away from the fact that she has a very nice body (be it purchased boobies or not) and has a very pretty face...

i don't think those are CL's though.  I've never known to see her with anything fake.  Her rapper hubby/bf does pamper her well though.


----------



## Roe

Vixxen said:


> Sorry, I meant to include this photo in my post above.


 

^^this is the picture that my post was in reference to.


----------



## babypie




----------



## babypie




----------



## lulabee

gemruby41 said:


> Lo Bosworth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure these are Lauren's CL's.


 I loooove this dress! She looks great!


----------



## Stinas

They have these at Saks NYC.  Call Peter Tan(? forget his last name) or Steve.



shaq91 said:


> Close-Ups on Christina's Boots


----------



## shaq91

paris's slingback pumps are hott!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Paris looks so old in those pictures


----------



## Echoes

Hunter looks terrible.


Is there a "Why are they celebs?" thread around here?  I see a lot of names that mean nothing to me at all, like Lo Bosworth.


----------



## LavenderIce

LC in Nuit d' Ete:












And a couple more of Lo:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Her outfit is hot, but she needs to stop pursing her lips all weird like that.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ MPA ~ I thought the same thing too!


----------



## Oruka

Love LC outfit, simple and chic!!


----------



## LaDonna

*leighton meester* in new simples


----------



## LaDonna

lo looks adorable!  does anyone know who her dress is by?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ooh I love Leighton's new Simples...great color!


----------



## CLGirl

OOOOOOhhhh!!!


----------



## CLGirl

Ooops somehow it posted with out me finishing,  I must have gotten too excited about Leightons magenta? simple pumps!  MUST have that color!!!


----------



## cllover

Oooh love the magenta New Simples, too!  Don't like LM's make-up, though - makes her eyes look puffy.  Don't really care for that dress either...


----------



## Echoes

LavenderIce said:


> LC in Nuit d' Ete:
> 
> And a couple more of Lo:



Who?

And who?


----------



## karwood

Amber Tamblyn wearing Eel Alta Dama:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing Nude VPs:


----------



## karwood

Susan Lucci wearing VPs:


----------



## karwood

Lindsay Lohan shopping for CLs:


----------



## gemruby41

I like Nicky Hilton's dress.


----------



## socalboo

I think it's funny how Lindsay's bag is covering her bum! Don't bend over like that when wearing something that short!


----------



## Elise499

Dita Von Teese


----------



## morfoula

dita is gorgeous as usual.
but her ankle looks so wierd!


----------



## laureenthemean

I want Dita's dress, bag, shoes, and sunglasses.  Oh, and her body, too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

karwood said:


> Susan Lucci wearing VPs:



are these the HTF & my UHG glitter NP's?!?! i do want the VP's but i would settle for NP's if anyone ever sees them!!


----------



## rockvixen76

Dita looking FABULOUS as always!! Have to say though I totally agree with *Morfoula* her ankle always looks at a weird angle, unnaturally bendy!! Victoria Beckham has the same funny twist with hers.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

lulabee said:


> ^^ UGH Reese really needs a pedi!


Oh I had to laugh at that...


----------



## AnotherHandbag

shoeaddictklw said:


> AND bigger shoes!


And that....shame on me!


----------



## morfoula

i wish i could look that gorgeous pastly white!


----------



## JuneHawk

morfoula said:


> dita is gorgeous as usual.
> but her ankle looks so wierd!



It always does.  I think she exaggerates the ankle movement (does that make sense?)


----------



## morfoula

JuneHawk said:


> It always does. I think she exaggerates the ankle movement (does that make sense?)


 
ya i agree. maybe it helps her walk better in them. it's not easy to wear heels all day everyday!
maybe it makes her legs look longer too. who knows!


----------



## sara999

i want dita's everything!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sara999 said:


> i want dita's everything!



Me too, she is absolutely gorgeous, and her CL collection is TDF!


----------



## Sophisticated1

b00mbaka said:


> Actress Kerry Washington in Giant Magazine


 

I  this picture.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dita Von Teese, I don't know what CL's she's wearing though


----------



## balmiu

^haha, i just posted the same thing!


----------



## b00mbaka

This is the 1st time I'm not a fan of ANYTHING! Dress, bag, or.... shoes!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Dita Von Teese, I don't know what CL's she's wearing though


----------



## carlinha

^NOT a fan of those shoes...


----------



## carlinha

Sophisticated1 said:


> I  this picture.



i LOVE This pic too!


----------



## rdgldy

Elise499 said:


> Dita Von Teese


I totally love the whole look-now I REALLY need those shoes-they are so gorgeous


----------



## lovely&amazing

I _love_ Dita...I'm totally dying my hair like hers...


----------



## karwood

Repeat pic. Sorry


----------



## ledaatomica

wow, dita I love the one of a kind CLs but I have to say I am a bit surprised that you wore them with that outfit. It doesnt look dita 'perfection' lol. There are some sky high diors matching your lady dior purse out there... nontheless she still looks better than most of the people around! 

I absolutely adore that nanette lepore plaid dress. I have one of those myself and havent worn it yet because I am in a quandary about what shoes to wear with it.


----------



## cllover

LOVE Dita's outfit!


----------



## CLGirl

Love, love Dita's shoes.  Does anyone know if those are the regular deep red/wine or if those are the dark purple I saw on the Barney's site?


----------



## nillacobain

8 scans from "MarieClaire" Italy:


----------



## nillacobain

sorry for the low quality of the scans


----------



## nillacobain




----------



## nillacobain




----------



## nillacobain




----------



## nillacobain




----------



## nillacobain

Victoria Beckham (on the left) wearing CLs


----------



## nillacobain




----------



## morfoula




----------



## morfoula




----------



## morfoula




----------



## morfoula

xtina augilera


----------



## Leescah

rdgldy said:


> I totally love the whole look-now I REALLY need those shoes-they are so gorgeous


 
Haha I was totally thinking the same thing!! I loved them when you and JetSetGo were trying them on in Saks last weekend but now I think I love them even more!! Those burgundy ones really are special!


----------



## rockvixen76

luisaviaroma has the burgundy ones, they are soooooooooo nice just wish I wasn't banned! they are a great colour for pale skin tones.


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham


----------



## rdgldy

Leescah said:


> Haha I was totally thinking the same thing!! I loved them when you and JetSetGo were trying them on in Saks last weekend but now I think I love them even more!! Those burgundy ones really are special!



Actually have an e-mail in to Peter Tay-we'll see~


----------



## morfoula

was someone looking for this dress?


----------



## balmiu

okay so i am pretty sure this is a pair of white glitter No. Prives with a gold tip. from the Marlies Dekkers Spring 2009 lingerie show.


----------



## rockvixen76

ooooooh they are nice would be good for a wedding shoe, not sure about the rest of the outfit though!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ The rest of the outfit would be good for the honeymoon minus the leg warmers!


----------



## rockvixen76

I guess the leg warmers might be useful if it was cold


----------



## cllover

lol the leg warmers make me think of carriage horses.


----------



## cfellis522

I agree.  In a way, it reminds me of the Buweiser Clydesdale look!  LoL


----------



## LaDonna

*dita von teese*


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## Leescah

balmiu said:


> okay so i am pretty sure this is a pair of white glitter No. Prives with a gold tip. from the Marlies Dekkers Spring 2009 lingerie show.


 
Wh..... white glitter.....?


----------



## rdgldy

white glitter-the ultimate wedding shoe


----------



## Leescah

rdgldy said:


> white glitter-the ultimate wedding shoe


 
 sooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Queen Mahra

Hayfa Wehbe


----------



## rockvixen76

I LOVE DITA!!!! She looks AMAZING in the pics above, I love her new hairstyle, outfit, shoes everything.....................I just don't get the way she does her manicure with the half moon showing, but hey it's very her!


----------



## lulabee

Dita looks stunning as usual. OMG Her CLs always look like they were made for her feet.


----------



## xboobielicousx

white glitters...o..m..g....*picking jaw off of desk*


----------



## chay

Willa Holland on the set of "Gossip Girls"


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:











Kelly Brook:






More of Amber Tamblyn:


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhh i can't see pics of the white glitters!!


----------



## Karenada

Another Pic of Willa Holland on the set of gossip girl wearing sigourney ankle boots not sure about the colour but love the outfit.


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^LOVE that picture.


----------



## javaboo

balmiu said:


> okay so i am pretty sure this is a pair of white glitter No. Prives with a gold tip. from the Marlies Dekkers Spring 2009 lingerie show.



These look more like white patent Privatitas with gold tips to me. I don't see any glitters on the shoes.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ that's what i thought...they look like the white privatitas


----------



## LaDonna

*hillary duff*

i know you can't see the soles, but these look like the somewhere's to me.  i'll try to find some better pics.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:











Avert your eyes!  Kristin Cavallieri:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LavenderIce said:


> Avert your eyes!  Kristin Cavallieri:



Kristin know she needs to retire those, they can't be comfortable, and her feet look gross!!


----------



## babypie

Wtf?! Still??? _Why_ is she still wearing them?! __


----------



## babypie




----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh no, I have that dress haha... why oh why does she of all people have it too!?


----------



## IslandSpice

Elise499 said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
I love Christina, but this is a bit too kinky for me...


----------



## karo

Kate Walsh


----------



## Elise499

Kate Walsh is beautiful, I love her


Louboutin in Vogue France






I know it's not a celebrity but I didn't know where to post it.


----------



## JuneHawk

I have a girl crush on Kate Walsh :shame:


----------



## foxycleopatra

WOW, *Dark SILVER GREASE Fontanete*'s with silver heel!?  Never seen these before.  Are they actually available for sale somewhere?


----------



## morfoula

those fontanettes are to die for.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Agreed! I am really starting to like them. I even attempted to buy some yesterday (not the same color as Kate's), but the seller would not budge on her price.


----------



## Leescah

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Ohhh no, I have that dress haha... why oh why does she of all people have it too!?


 
OMG do you mean the dress Paris is wearing??! I LOVE it!!!! Where's it from??


----------



## karwood

LC:


----------



## karwood

Colleen McLoughlin:


----------



## karwood

Rose Mcgowan:


----------



## Rog

foxycleopatra said:


> WOW, *Dark SILVER GREASE Fontanete*'s with silver heel!? Never seen these before. Are they actually available for sale somewhere?


 
 Do Kate Walsh and Christina have the same stylist similar look glasses and shoes


----------



## karwood

Carly Zucker:


----------



## karwood

Emma Bunton (left) and Gerri Halliwelll:


----------



## rockvixen76

I think Emma Bunton is looking really great! She is a great role model for stylish Mommies everywhere!


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! Where can I purchase a square umbrella??? It looks as though it keeps you really dry!


----------



## christine0628

Does anyone know the style of the shoes Victoria is wearing?  Are these Rolandos?  She was on Regis & Kelly (with Nick Lachey co-hosting with Kelly) last Friday...and I've been trying to figure out what shoes she was wearing then as well - I think they are the same as these as she was wearing the same (or very similar) dress on R&K.  Anyone?


----------



## more_CHOOS

LaDonna said:


> *hillary duff*
> 
> i know you can't see the soles, but these look like the somewhere's to me. i'll try to find some better pics.


 
Who makes LC's shoes?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^Those look like YSL.


----------



## more_CHOOS

are they these?


----------



## sneezz

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Ohhh no, I have that dress haha... why oh why does she of all people have it too!?



It's soooo cute!  I want one too!


----------



## laureenthemean

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Ohhh no, I have that dress haha... why oh why does she of all people have it too!?



Bet it looks better on you.


----------



## b00mbaka

more_CHOOS said:


> are they these?


 
I don't think so. Her seem to have a slight peeptoe (like her minibouts) but I could be wrong & it could be a glare from the light.


----------



## LaDonna

*selma blair*


----------



## mcmug17

Saw them in the Express flyer in the mail today


----------



## more_CHOOS

i think i found them...

you're right it does has a peeptoe and a buckle not button strap


----------



## bagpunk

loooooove that one shouldered dress at the bottom! anyone know who made/designed that?




Elise499 said:


> Kate Walsh is beautiful, I love her
> 
> 
> Louboutin in Vogue France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not a celebrity but I didn't know where to post it.


----------



## Echoes

lulabee said:


> OMG Her CLs always look like they were made for her feet.



Maybe they were.


----------



## Echoes

laureenthemean said:


> Bet it looks better on you.




It'd probably look better on Pauly Shore than Paris.


----------



## meggyg8r

oh I love Selma's dress!!!!!


----------



## AspenMai

Kelly Brook


----------



## Elise499

bagpunk said:


> loooooove that one shouldered dress at the bottom! anyone know who made/designed that?




Roland Mouret 

http://www.vogue.fr/mode/defiles/collection/croisiere-2009-roland-mouret-3285_page2.htm


----------



## AspenMai

Liz H


----------



## LaDonna

b00mbaka said:


> I don't think so. Her seem to have a slight peeptoe (like her minibouts) but I could be wrong & it could be a glare from the light.



they are peep toe.  i got the issue yesterday.  

and hillary's shoes are the somewhere's.  they have a better pic in the issue...still can't find one on the web though.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ashley Tisdale:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ what a super cute outfit!!!!!!


----------



## purdy13

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ashley Tisdale:


 
The shoes in this colour look so good with the dress!


----------



## lulabee

Liz Hurley looks stunning, I love her En Passants too!


----------



## karwood

Sara Paxton:


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook:


----------



## karwood

Bar Rafaeli:


----------



## karwood

Again, Bar Rafaeli:


----------



## madamelizaking

Tamera Eccelstone (vps) and Princess Beatrice (mad mary) (not sure who Tamera Eccelstone is)


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> Again, Bar Rafaeli:


 OMG!!! I want that dress!!


----------



## rockvixen76

madamelizaking said:


> Tamera Eccelstone (vps) and Princess Beatrice (mad mary) (not sure who Tamera Eccelstone is)



Tamara Eccelstone is Bernie Ecclestone's daughter, he's a Formula one boss so absolutely loaded he's a really old, short dude, however her Mother is an ex supermodel I think?


----------



## rockvixen76

Kelly Brooke must have bought every style in her size recently. She is never seen without a pair of CLs at the moment..............God how I wish to be able to do that...........


----------



## LaDonna

*eve*


----------



## LaDonna

big boi's (from outkast) wife


----------



## karwood

Jemima Khan:


----------



## carlinha

LaDonna said:


> *eve*



eve looks amazing in those trotinettes


----------



## karwood

Lily Allen:


----------



## eggpudding

rockvixen76 said:


> Kelly Brooke must have bought every style in her size recently. She is never seen without a pair of CLs at the moment..............God how I wish to be able to do that...........


 
my thoughts exactly!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am so going to try some of those leather tights(?) that Eve has on!! I like them when Rihanna wears them also. I think I may be a bit too short tho!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am so going to try some of those leather tights(?) that Eve has on!! I like them when Rihanna wears them also. I think I may be a bit too short tho!



i couldn't pull it off, i am too short & pudgy.  i would look like a sausage


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

EEK, that is what I was afraid that I would look like! I guess I will just admire from a far!


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## karwood

LC:


----------



## rockvixen76

I definitely wouldn't get away with leather tights in any way shape or form, I would look simply hideous, I'm undecided whether I actually like them or not for instance I think Jemima Khan looks pretty bad in them but Hilary Duff quite cool, I think maybe you need age on your side?


----------



## archygirl

LaDonna said:


>


 
Does anyone know if this suit is vintage or recent? It is TDF!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

dita's suit is from the Jean Paul Gaultier fall 2008 couture collection. indeed quite stunning and completely un-affordable!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Angelina Jolie- are these CLs? The sole looks kind of orange to me but in another shot the lines looked very CL. Apologies if they're not!


----------



## kaydoll

*archygirl *-- Have you seen Dita in her cabarets? They are TDF! Now I must have those shoes for my wedding!! (But in nude satin)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!  It's by Nanette Lepore!   I actually found mine BNWT on ebay for 60% off of retail ... no idea how I got so lucky, since it's a new dress in stores/online boutiques right now!   I actually wore it to show a tPF friend in a wardrobe thread... here you go (I have on black patent Jolies haha, but a celebrity I sure am not, so I'm sorry I'm posting my pic in here... I made it small though)! :shame:







I think it would also look fab with black tights and the black leather C'est Moi booties (which I so can't buy right now, because I'm on a ban)! 

Ohh, and here is a link to the dress :
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat1740734
It comes in black too:
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...l=http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Search.jsp





Leescah said:


> OMG do you mean the dress Paris is wearing??! I LOVE it!!!! Where's it from??


----------



## karwood

John Stamos and his date. She is wearing Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

My Purse Addiction said:


> Angelina Jolie- are these CLs? The sole looks kind of orange to me but in another shot the lines looked very CL. Apologies if they're not!


 
I thought they were CL at first. After looking at this pic, I don't think they are:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh good call.


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> John Stamos and his date. She is wearing Armadillos:


 
This is such a cute picture! Love it.


----------



## madamelizaking

John stamos is so hot..... I think I've been in love with him since when I was wearing diapers LOL


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> WOW, *Dark SILVER GREASE Fontanete*'s with silver heel!? Never seen these before. Are they actually available for sale somewhere?


 
CL Beverly Hills had these along with red grease and beige grease when the fontantes first came out last season.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ashakes said:


> CL Beverly Hills had these along with red grease and beige grease when the fontantes first came out last season.



I recall that BH had the black grease, red grease, and beige grease ones.....but not the (dark) silver grease ones(?).


----------



## fmd914

foxycleopatra said:


> I recall that BH had the black grease, red grease, and beige grease ones.....but not the (dark) silver grease ones(?).


 

Foxy - I was at the BH CL boutique yesterday and they had the dark silver grease Fontanetes on display.  I don't know what sizes are available.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wait, I'm confused.  Is there a black AND a dark silver grease color?  I thought they were one in the same.  My box for my grease pigalles says silver/onyx.


----------



## LavenderIce

oo_let_me_see said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Is there a black AND a dark silver grease color? I thought they were one in the same. My box for my grease pigalles says silver/onyx.


 
There's for sure a black grease which we've seen last season in the Yoyos, Fontanetes, NPs and Pigalle 120s and I know your Pigalle 100s are the silver.


----------



## carlinha

kate walsh looks AMAZING in that dress!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*rachel bilson*


----------



## rainyjewels

hey!!! it's carlinha's boots!!!


----------



## carlinha

rainyjewels said:


> hey!!! it's carlinha's boots!!!



 i think she had them long before i have! 

but i am cringing looking at the undersole of those shoes!!!    why doesn't she get rubber soles or something!


----------



## po0hping

I always wonder if celebrities know about the vibram or zip soles b/c they are either unsoled or resoled in black .  I do like that the worn out soles show that the shoes are very loved.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Rachel Bilson is so fresh faced and pretty!


----------



## Echoes

fieryfashionist said:


> Rachel Bilson is so fresh faced and pretty!



I was just thinking she looked a bit haggard and worn out.




> Kelly Brook
> 
> Ashley Tisdale:
> 
> Sara Paxton:
> 
> Bar Rafaeli:
> 
> Jemima Khan:
> 
> Lily Allen:
> 
> LC





Who?  Tisdale is the only one I've even heard of.


And why would anybody care about a former race car driver's daughter?


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> I recall that BH had the black grease, red grease, and beige grease ones.....but not the (dark) silver grease ones(?).


 
Maybe they are just photographing off. The last pic of Kate Walsh and the photo I attached directly from the boutique looks the same to me?


----------



## morfoula

Echoes said:


> I was just thinking she looked a bit haggard and worn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Tisdale is the only one I've even heard of.
> 
> 
> And why would anybody care about a former race car driver's daughter?


 
Ashley Tisdale is a big Disney star (I believe!!) and she is also in those kids movies "High School Musical"

well the race car driver is with the princess... so i guess we can ask who she is


----------



## Kamilla850

karwood said:


> I thought they were CL at first. After looking at this pic, I don't think they are:


 
Agreed.  I believe they are Alaia.


----------



## LaDonna

*lily allen* 






i don't think that this has been posted.  she has these in just about every color.  if i had the $ i probably would too.  they are cute!


----------



## lulabee

^^ The C'est Moi are to die for!!! The thin white tee with no bra is so not to die for.


----------



## LaDonna

she had a couple of accidents w/ that shirt...lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ So not cool, but nice shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

If she can afford the shoes, what about some bras too???


----------



## carlinha

that picture is just gross


----------



## babypie

^ LOL Yikes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ eek!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton in silver paillette Pigalles celebrating her bday.  I've always felt they were a party shoe because it's like having disco balls on your feet:







Selma Blair:






More of Rachel Bilson:











Another of Paris Hilton from last week:






And more of the Gossip Girl:


----------



## morfoula

i swear all the money in the world can buy u the best louboutins... but it can't buy u class!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ So true!!!


----------



## rockvixen76

I swear Lily Allen does that to get some tabloid coverage!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^ That's what i think too! There is no way you leave the house (or where ever) with a shirt like that on and no bra and have oopsies ALL the time!


----------



## lovely&amazing

LaDonna said:


> she had a couple of accidents w/ that shirt...lol


 
This is just about as "_Rode hard and put away wet_" as you can get...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> There's for sure a black grease which we've seen last season in the Yoyos, Fontanetes, NPs and Pigalle 120s and I know your Pigalle 100s are the silver.



Oh yeah, now I remember seeing the black grease NPs on NM.com.  Thanks Lav.


----------



## archygirl

ledaatomica said:


> dita's suit is from the Jean Paul Gaultier fall 2008 couture collection. indeed quite stunning and completely un-affordable!


 
Oh, pooh, I was hoping it was vintage!


----------



## archygirl

kaydoll said:


> *archygirl *-- Have you seen Dita in her cabarets? They are TDF! Now I must have those shoes for my wedding!! (But in nude satin)


 
Which ones are cabarets?


----------



## cllover

I thought you all were commenting on Paris Hilton until I saw the oopsie!  Yikes!!!  Lilly Allen does not deserve to wear loubies


----------



## rockvixen76

cllover said:


> I thought you all were commenting on Paris Hilton until I saw the oopsie!  Yikes!!!  Lilly Allen does not deserve to wear loubies



Unfortunately she has some really great HTF and UHG in her shoe collection as does Kelly Brook!!! sooooo unfair!!!!


----------



## lulabee

LaDonna said:


> she had a couple of accidents w/ that shirt...lol


 What a classy lady.


----------



## JuneHawk

Hey, at least there's one positive thing to say about that picture....I wish my boobies were that perky!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lily Allen!!!!  I dont' understand the hatred she has for a simple bra or undershirt! If I get dressed without one I feel incomplete and I consider my breast perky!! lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## afcgirl

^^^ Very pretty.  Are those Camel Decolletes?


----------



## jh4200

Yes, looks like camel jazz decolletes.


----------



## LaDonna

*daniel craig's girlfriend* cute pic


----------



## LaDonna

^ i hope this hasn't been posted yet.  i'm at work and i can't see a lot of the pics.


----------



## LaDonna

*katie holmes*


----------



## sara999

awwww the daniel craig one is cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nadja Borlin:


----------



## meluvs2shop

lovely&amazing said:


> This is just about as "_Rode hard and put away wet_" as you can get...


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Nadja Borlin:



Love the dress!


----------



## meluvs2shop

_*sorry if this has been posted already but i just love her and she's been wearing CL's way before they ever became main stream.*_


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook:


----------



## karwood

Rachel Bilson:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## karwood




----------



## cfellis522

LavenderIce said:


> Nadja Borlin:


 
Does anyone know who made the dress?  I LOVE the color!!!

Cara


----------



## cllover

JuneHawk said:


> Hey, at least there's one positive thing to say about that picture....I wish my boobies were that perky!


 

On Katie Holmes: love her shoes but not her hair!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## LaDonna

does anyone know who makes leah remini's shoes?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^I have been racking my brain trying to think of this. The platform and heels look like YSL's. I love them!!


----------



## natassha68

LaDonna said:


> does anyone know who makes leah remini's shoes?



Fendi


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Cool, thx!!


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome


----------



## sara999

jennifer lopez looks a little out of it!


----------



## LaDonna

thanks *natassha*!


----------



## natassha68

anytime


----------



## eggpudding

Scans from October Elle: Eva Mendes in the Alti pump





not sure what they're called booties?





I think they're the magenta Declics, they looked more magenta-berry in the real-life pic..






Zippette?





satin Monica bow boots...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LaDonna said:


> does anyone know who makes leah remini's shoes?



Those Fendi's are hot! Jlo looks a little tired too


----------



## lulabee

^^ Is JLo still breastfeeding? I looked like that after a year of breastfeeding too.


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of J-Lo:


----------



## sara999

lilo isn't wearing zipettes - they are pierre hardy.


i am so used to seeing her in all black that she looks very strange and unnatural in the green dress! and not that happy either


----------



## karwood

Amber Tamblyn:


----------



## rockvixen76

sara999 said:


> lilo isn't wearing zipettes - they are pierre hardy.
> 
> 
> i am so used to seeing her in all black that she looks very strange and unnatural in the green dress! and not that happy either



in the small print on the page it says she is wearing astrakhan sandals by CL $995 but not the style.


----------



## aznbaybee4u

karwood said:


> Amber Tamblyn:



What kind of CL is that?


----------



## po0hping

^Rolando


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria is wearing my UHG!!!!!






:


----------



## sara999

i dont see a picture!


----------



## karo

lulabee said:


> ^^ Is JLo still breastfeeding? I looked like that after a year of breastfeeding too.


 No, she's not.


----------



## karwood

Selita Ebanks wearing Sigourney:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eva's LG's are . Oh how I want something metallicy! Um, but what is up with that dress? I looks like it hurts! Maybe it looks better when she is standing straight!


----------



## sara999

what on earth is selita wearing!? cute boots though!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^LOL! Is that a rumper or a one piece?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wierdest outfit ever.


----------



## ledaatomica

I was so sure I would see someone wearing PJs on this thread someday .. lol.


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, JuneHawk was in her PJs and python fontanetes in another thread


----------



## shaq91

Mandy Moore


----------



## morfoula

mandy's dress and declic/rolandos (sometimes i can't tell!) are fab!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole:






Kym Johnson:






Another of Eva Longoria:






A couple more of Mandy Moore:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are those Declic's green or black? (On Mandy)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks green to me.


----------



## more_CHOOS

not sure if this has been posted


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera and Nicole Richie


----------



## sara999

i LOVE mandy moore!


----------



## b00mbaka

LavenderIce said:


> A couple more of Mandy Moore:


 
Does anyone know where I can get stockings like the woman on the left? I like that outfit (but I'd wear a bra of course)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm,I saw some stockings like that before, but I can't remember where? It was a couple of places actually. Let me think. 

Yeah, a bra would be a good look!


----------



## meggyg8r

b00mbaka said:


> Does anyone know where I can get stockings like the woman on the left? I like that outfit (but I'd wear a bra of course)


 
Oh my gosh! I didn't even realize you could see her .....  Why would you not wear a bra with a shirt like that?!  It's not like it's strapless, low cut, no back, etc. etc.!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

meggyg8r said:


> Oh my gosh! I didn't even realize you could see her ..... Why would you not wear a bra with a shirt like that?! It's not like it's strapless, low cut, no back, etc. etc.!!!


 
Yeah, I didn't notice it until I quoted the original post. I guess she wanted to sexify the outfit


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ I think the stockings are "sexified" enough (in a tasteful way)!! Maybe without the flash the shirt doesn't look like that and she forgot?


----------



## b00mbaka

That's what I was thinking, breast or thigh - never both... this isn't Popeye's! LOL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! I love me some Popeyes too, but deezam that's too spicy for me!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

b00mbaka said:


> That's what I was thinking, breast or thigh - never both... this isn't Popeye's! LOL!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian in Patent Vp's


----------



## lovely&amazing

Why is Kim famous again?


----------



## evolkatie

sex video and her ginormous butt


----------



## lovely&amazing

evolkatie said:


> sex video and her ginormous butt


 
 right on.


----------



## TrixieBoo

lovely&amazing said:


> Why is Kim famous again?


 
...and her famous defense lawyer father.


----------



## JuneHawk

That's a lot of junk in that trunk!


----------



## karwood

Lo wearing Passmule:


----------



## karwood

Anna Faris:


----------



## lolitablue

TrixieBoo said:


> ...and her famous defense lawyer father.


 
And she can't dance, either.

Her shoes are gorgeous, though


----------



## LaDonna

*janet jackson *w/ tyra


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ooh Janet's shoes are


----------



## jh4200

Is this our first real-life Rodarte/Isanami sighting?  I'm surprise she wore them with such a low-key outfit.


----------



## ledaatomica

oh boy .. great outfit choice Janet with the fiercest shoes this year...  

I need another sighting!


----------



## b00mbaka

jh4200 said:


> Is this our first real-life Rodarte/Isanami sighting? I'm surprise she wore them with such a low-key outfit.


 
I love the whole outfit! I think you really have to wear a low key outfit with those killer shoes but she still has dramatic make-up and cuff around her wrist to match. I LOVE IT!


----------



## surlygirl

I'm loving Janet's look, too. Low key and then you look down to the shoes and ... dayum! Not sure who posted that ( I think it was the lovely *lovely&amazing*! ) but it makes me laugh every time I read it. Dayummm, Janet. Miss Jackson, if you're nasty! LOL! Shout out to *l&a*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I like the low key look too! I think with anything else the whole outfit would have been too busy. It is definitely not low key after adding those shoes!! 

Only Janet...


----------



## jh4200

I definitely see your point about the contrast of the outfit and shoes, but I always pictured these shoes with a more elegant/edgy contrast, instead of the casual/amped-up contrast she has going on.


----------



## madamelizaking

I ONLY envy her shoe collection


----------



## lolitablue

Is her bag a BE?  The shoes are fierce!!


----------



## ledaatomica

jh4200 said:


> I definitely see your point about the contrast of the outfit and shoes, but I always pictured these shoes with a more elegant/edgy contrast, instead of the casual/amped-up contrast she has going on.


 
right!
I was beginning to wonder if no one noticed my extreme sarcasm..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jh4200 said:


> I definitely see your point about the contrast of the outfit and shoes, but I always pictured these shoes with a more elegant/edgy contrast, instead of the casual/amped-up contrast she has going on.



That is definitely the beauty of CL, they are so versatile. I do think it would look fabulous with an elegant/edgy look too, as long as it is not too much going on!

It is Janet, she can wear what she wants! LOL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh Heidi, how I love all of your shoes and bags!!


----------



## jh4200

ledaatomica said:


> right!
> I was beginning to wonder if no one noticed my extreme sarcasm..


 
I was right there with you - I'm not a fan either.


----------



## karwood

SJP:


----------



## surlygirl

I'm just happy to see the Rodarte/Insanami shoe out and about! It's like seeing a rare bird or something. It makes me talk in a whisper ... "Right now, we're seeing a style of shoe very rarely sighted in public. It's exquisitely beautiful! Stand back though, this shoe is terribly scarce and easily frightened!"


----------



## JuneHawk

I want Heidi's EB sude declics


----------



## itsus

carmen electra




:okay:


----------



## itsus




----------



## carlinha

LaDonna said:


> *janet jackson *w/ tyra



omg those shoes are to die for...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ ditto that!


----------



## itsus

rihanna loubou shopping:





ashley tisdale:






beyonce:





a kardashian:


----------



## po0hping

I think Beyonce is wearing Versace shoes.


----------



## ally143

^ me too


----------



## itsus

socalboo said:


> I'm surprised, think of how much crack she could have gotten instead.


----------



## itsus

socalboo said:


> I'm surprised, think of how much crack she could have gotten instead.


 


 

 
lol good one!


----------



## honu

itsus said:


>


 
I've never seen these? What are they called?!!


----------



## lulabee

madamelizaking said:


> I ONLY envy her shoe collection


 I agree she has great shoes. Those two always look so unhappy.


----------



## lulabee

JuneHawk said:


> That's a lot of junk in that trunk!


 LOL! Wayyyyy too much.


----------



## LaDonna

*hillary duff* in somewhere's


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## sara999

i hate the somewheres


----------



## ally143

I don't like the somewheres on the stock pic either...but they look good on her, well, at least better than the stock pic


----------



## rockvixen76

sara999 said:


> i hate the somewheres



I couldn't agree more they just look odd!


----------



## meggyg8r

not a fan either!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The somewhere's look like a combo of Horatio, Hung-up, and Rolando's!


Are those yellow shoes that I see behind the Joli's that Rihanna is trying on?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love heidis rolandos!


----------



## itsus

_*if the above pic cant be viewed, here's more info on the *__*christian louboutin event @ neiman's>> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1108Louboutin&ncx=n&uEm=hedonicgirl@yahoo.com*_


----------



## sara999

was this posted?


----------



## karwood

Hilary and Haylie Duff:


----------



## karwood

Sheryl Crow:


----------



## karwood

Natasha Hentsridge:


----------



## keya

honu said:


> I've never seen these? What are they called?!!



I think they're the Cathedrale.


----------



## aa12

I really like Mandy Moores they look like some leopard....


----------



## Stinas

LaDonna said:


> *janet jackson *w/ tyra


----------



## Missrocks

Looks like Mandy Moore is wearing the New Simples in Leopard that are on Net-a-Porter, maybe??


----------



## sara999

yeah she is


----------



## babypie

sara999 said:


> was this posted?



Ohh these are the New Simples from netaporter, I've never seen them worn.  Metallic animal print...they look good...not sure I'd get them...but they're working for her here.


----------



## shaq91

Natasha looks very pretty! who is she? lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^An actress. I think she used to be a model too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mary J Blige in what looks like over the knee Forever Tina's









Anyone ever seen these? I don't like them they are too much for me


----------



## carlinha

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mary J Blige in what looks like over the knee Forever Tina's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever seen these? I don't like them they are too much for me



i saw these @ the horatio store... they are called "dolly parton" or something like that... i could not pull this off, and would have nowhere to wear it to!  but MJB rocks it well i think


----------



## meggyg8r

For some reason I am just loving that metallic leopard! MM rocks it!


----------



## LaDonna

sophia bush


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## JuneHawk

I still don't like those shoes but they look better on Sophia Bush than on Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## **shoelover**

eek definitely not for me! Don't like the fringe thingy either on boots.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sophia Bush has some serious toe cleavage going on! What style are those?

Wow! The Forever Tina's got taller! Those boots are my height!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sophia's shoes are the Maudessimo or something like that.  You'd think I'd never forget the name of such an unusal shoe.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

they are pretty unusual, but the more I look at them the more I like them! Although, I do not think I would be able to walk in them!


----------



## meggyg8r

yikes, I do not like those shoes that Sophia Bush is wearing.  Way too much toe for me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:











More of Hillary and Haley Duff:





















A couple more of Mandy Moore:


----------



## morfoula

jimmyshoogirl said:


> they are pretty unusual, but the more I look at them the more I like them! Although, I do not think I would be able to walk in them!


 

i LOVE those shoes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## btparty

I'm sorry, I'm just getting into CL and I'm not familiar w/ all the styles.  Are VB's shoes here RonRons?




LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham:


----------



## po0hping

They are Declics
I am shocked to see she carrying around a bag other than Hermes.


----------



## IslandSpice

I couldn't and wouldn't wear MJB's high Forever Tina's (Dolly Partons??), but she looks great on stage with them imo.


----------



## rockvixen76

I actually think VB looks better with a smaller bag it looks less like she is carrying something so big she could climb in it!!!!


----------



## shaq91

Monica Cruz


----------



## LavenderIce

Nadja Borlin:
















Jennifer Esposito:











Another of Anna Faris:






Another of Kim Kardashian:


----------



## LavenderIce

Models with Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen:






Mel B.:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Sophia Bush:











More of Heidi Montag:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I am loving the Bbag with covered HW.


----------



## JuneHawk

I hate Heidi and her beautiful EB Suede Declics


----------



## shaq91

heidi looks great!
lavenderice where do u get these pics from? can u share the link to the site with us plz =)


----------



## AspenMai

scrap that sorry - just looked at previous page

apologies


----------



## heat97

yuck speidi----- the collagen in her lips are just


----------



## Elise499

Jessica Alba


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If this chick doesn't find another pair of shoes!.......:blink: Somebody needs to tell her those are not CUTE!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ OMG!!!!!! someone please point her to this forum...


----------



## morfoula

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If this chick doesn't find another pair of shoes!.......:blink: Somebody needs to tell her those are not CUTE!


 
ughhhhh they obviously dont fit u! why buy them???
i mean come on, you're not gonna neccesarily buy a pair of jeans that are two sizes two small to let all your back fat hang out!!!! gosh!


----------



## noah8077

Back fat hanging out!  

That discription is so like those stubs jutting out the side of the shoes!


----------



## rockvixen76

With feet that ugly she should keep those under constant cover!!!! Definitely should be a law against exposing ugly feet in too small shoes!


----------



## Katykit01

IDK maybe she is doing this on purpose to score some freebies from the brand?  Either way those shoes need to retire now.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Her feet aren't even that ugly, she just squeezes them into shoes that are wayyy too narrow!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

It's too dang bad because she looks pretty (cute dress!).  She should be wearing....hmmmm, red patent Clichys 100.  How does that sound?

Please girlfriend, don't ever wear those again!


----------



## sara999

can someone digitally place red clichy's on her feet? that would be AWESOME


----------



## rdgldy

closed shoes only please!!!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

From the celeb section...I THINK Tallulah's shoes are CLs, if they aren't, sorry! Looks like a red sole to me.....And does every celeb have those YSLs?


----------



## JuneHawk

Gosh, I wish I looked like Demi Moore now that I'm 27, let alone when I'm her age!  She looks great.


----------



## karwood

LC wearing Nuit d'Ete:


----------



## karwood

Anna Faris:


----------



## karwood

Katie Lee Joel:


----------



## karwood

Lindsay Lohan wearing C'est Moi:


----------



## karwood

Isabella Grosso wearing Triclo:


----------



## karwood

Mel B wearing Rolandos:


----------



## karwood

Lake  Bell:


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera


----------



## shaq91

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## b00mbaka

That would have been more cute if she hadn't worn the sequin CL bag, sequin CL shoes, AND sequin dress but each piece is cute


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I was just thinkin... holy sparkle overload!!  Now I do love me some bling, but COME ON....


----------



## funandsun

b00mbaka said:


> That would have been more cute if she hadn't worn the sequin CL bag, sequin CL shoes, AND sequin dress but each piece is cute


 
ITA!  The bag and the big watch need to go!


----------



## itsus

the shoes r tdf but denise should really take it easy on the self-tanner. blotchy legs much? lol ush:



afcgirl said:


> More Denise Richards:


----------



## LavenderIce

Rhea Durham:






America Ferrera:






One of Simmons offsprings (don't know who's who sorry):






Another of the Willis offspring (again don't know who's who):






Mel B.  (not her best look):






Another of Mel B.  untagged:


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Jessica Alba--she must like those MJ peeptoes because she has the Iowa Zeppas and the No. Barre:











More of Lindsey Lohan:


----------



## itsus

the ever so classy cate blanchett:


----------



## sara999

i have the world's biggest girlcrush on cate blanchett. she's just exquisite


----------



## meggyg8r

I love Cate's nude dress with the gold trim... and her Mouches... and the blue dress... and the purple dress... man what I would do to raid her closet!


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ohhhh my.. god.... I need those, like need, need those..


----------



## jobaker

Vanessa Simmons doing Anemones right.  Not familiar with her but  how effortless and spot on she looks .


----------



## morfoula

ouu i love her! she's reverend run's daughter!!! (from Run DMC)
i've never seen the anemones on. love them


----------



## chay

Haylie and Hilary Duff


----------



## morfoula

ughhh the yellow declics!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Haylie, give me my shoes you thief!!! LOL!

I love the anemone's on Vanessa!! She's on the show Run's House!


----------



## morfoula

is this edward nortons wife?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I'm not diggin' the purple with the army green.  She's pretty though.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Elise499 said:


> Christina Aguilera



I W A N T T H E S E ! ! ! !


----------



## morfoula

notice the tape on the bottom so she doesn't slip and kill herself dancing! lol


----------



## meggyg8r

morfoula said:


> is this edward nortons wife?


 
No, that is Lake Bell.  She is an actress.  I think they are costars in the movie premiere they were photographed at.


----------



## archygirl

RedSoleAddict said:


> From the celeb section...I THINK Tallulah's shoes are CLs, if they aren't, sorry! Looks like a red sole to me.....And does every celeb have those YSLs?


 
They look like Dear Nans to me....


----------



## foxycleopatra

Tallulah's CL's are the Dickensera slingbacks in black crepe satin.


----------



## tresjoliex

foxycleopatra said:


> Tallulah's CL's are the Dickensera slingbacks in black crepe satin.


 
What's the heel height on these?


----------



## materialgurl

jobaker said:


> Vanessa Simmons doing Anemones right.  Not familiar with her but  how effortless and spot on she looks .



can anyone ID her top? i love it!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera:












More of Haylie Duff:


----------



## LavenderIce

Lindsey Price:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh that dress is FAB! I love that color.


----------



## LavenderIce

It is!  I love it too!


----------



## archygirl

foxycleopatra said:


> Tallulah's CL's are the Dickensera slingbacks in black crepe satin.


 
Thanks foxy. I knew they were like my DNs, but the heel looked higher. Appreciate the ID, now I want those too...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lindsey's dress with Haylie's Declics!!

Does anyone know who makes Lindsey's dress??


----------



## shaq91

Aubrey O'Day


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^WTF is wrong with her feet in those shoes?! They are not made for everyone!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Her feet do look JACKED but from the knees up, this is the best I've seen her look in a long time!


----------



## *Lo

^ITA boombaka!  Im actually surprised to see her looking decent


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shaq91 said:


> Aubrey O'Day



She looks nice, this is the best I've seen her in a long time! Her feet look horrible in those shoes though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! Her feet do look JACKED but from the knees up, this is the best I've seen her look in a long time!



She does look nice and finally tastefully put together, but hey this is the CL forum and it was the first thing I noticed! I like the Croise's but I am wondering will my feet look like that. I have seen it all too many times.


----------



## shaq91

Lauren Conrad


----------



## b00mbaka

Yay! Glad to see LC's back to the young & fresh look! She was starting to look older than her true age before.

Jimmyshoogirl, I think it just depends on the shape of your foot. I think my feet would look fine in those but I can never get away with sandals that have a square front.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^That is exactly what I was worried about. I think the front of my foot is too wide for those. I guess I could try them on and see if they work.

LC's metallic VPs are so nice. Every time I see it a pair it makes me want them more.


----------



## Loubou Lady

shaq91 said:


> Lauren Conrad



Very nice...what color are these?


----------



## madamelizaking

They look like pewter? Maybe bronze...the lighting throws it off.


----------



## ledaatomica

mostly when I visit here I cringe or sigh at the getups but I love this thread so much because of the lovely shoes  I have to say though that for the first time the picture of Danielle Lloyd (whoever that is) just made me almost fall off my stool laughing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love Victoria Beckham, her shoe game is crazy!! I wanna raid her shoe closet


----------



## itsus

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## Stinas

LaDonna said:


> sophia bush



Anyone remember what these are called?  I remember seeing them on Sara M Gellar a while back.  I cant think of the name for the life of me.  Does it start with a M??  I want to say Matidor or something like that but im pretty sure im wrong.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Maudissimo?  Maudismo?


----------



## itsus

more of Nancy Dell'Olio










vickie b.


----------



## itsus

the exquisite Cate Blanchett wearing Louboutin's metallic silver python Hung Ups:


----------



## carlinha

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love Victoria Beckham, her shoe game is crazy!! I wanna raid her shoe closet



GOOD GOD.  I WANT THESE SOOOO BADDD!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Victoria Beckham and the fiercest CLs of the year:






Nadia Bjorlin:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love Victoria Beckham, her shoe game is crazy!! I wanna raid her shoe closet




OMG!!! Another sighting! I must say I like them on her much better than on Janet! I want to raid her closet also!!


----------



## surlygirl

Yes, VB's outfit is amazing with those shoes!!!  "I die!" LOL!


----------



## madamelizaking

!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that glitter I see on the front toe portion!!!?!?!?!
Wow...I actually didn't like these at first but now I want to get all punk rock and rock those babies. Too bad I'd probably fall over and have some freak accident.. Plus i'm on a ban..




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love Victoria Beckham, her shoe game is crazy!! I wanna raid her shoe closet


----------



## gemruby41

LC


----------



## LavenderIce

shaq91 said:


> Lauren Conrad


 
A couple more of LC:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Is it me, or does Lauren totally resemble Carmen Electra?!


----------



## Oruka

^ She totally does, shes like Carmen younger sister.


----------



## jsbirkin

itsus said:


> the exquisite Cate Blanchett wearing Louboutin's metallic silver python Hung Ups:


 
Cate is brilliant! xoxo





Thandie Newton













Lily Allen


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I almost didn't recognize her without her boob spilling out.   She's cute in this picture, and I like her dress.


----------



## CLGirl

^^


----------



## shaq91

Katharine Mcphee


----------



## jsbirkin

I simple adore Agyness Deyn


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## noah8077

I love her hat, but I just can't seem to pull off hats like that!


----------



## morfoula

i love that top


----------



## Kamilla850

I totally love this picture of Posh and Becks.  Is it just me or is there something very sexy when you see a dressed down man looking scruffy alongside his girl that is dressed to the nines?


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham:


 
Where can you get these leather leggings, it seems that everyone is wearing them...I want!


----------



## MikaelaN

I think I saw those leggings at Intermix.


----------



## laureenthemean

archygirl said:


> Where can you get these leather leggings, it seems that everyone is wearing them...I want!



VS has a cheap(er) version, and you can the some The Row ones from Barneys.


----------



## surlygirl

Kamilla850 said:


> I totally love this picture of Posh and Becks. Is it just me or is there something very sexy when you see a dressed down man looking scruffy alongside his girl that is dressed to the nines?


 
It's not just you, Kamilla! And it doesn't hurt when that scruffy man looks like Becks!


----------



## JuneHawk

Beckham is alright....until he opens his mouth and talks.  His voice is a HUGE turn off for me.  He talks like an 11 year old boy.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ lol, June! So true.


----------



## shaq91

*Kristin Chenoweth





*


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## carlinha

JuneHawk said:


> Beckham is alright....until he opens his mouth and talks.  His voice is a HUGE turn off for me.  He talks like an 11 year old boy.



me too!!!  he is soooo hot, but his voice is ush:

if he were mine, i would just tell him to shut up and look pretty


----------



## Stinas

JuneHawk said:


> Beckham is alright....until he opens his mouth and talks.  His voice is a HUGE turn off for me.  He talks like an 11 year old boy.


I find it sexy....but much rather have him with a heavy Brooklyn/Bronx accent...now that for some weird reason always made me get goosebumps lol


----------



## bagpunk

are those python simples?



karwood said:


> SJP:


----------



## bagpunk

are those purple or lilac suede? declic?



morfoula said:


> is this edward nortons wife?


----------



## bagpunk

are rihanna's boots CL?



itsus said:


> rihanna loubou shopping:


----------



## laureenthemean

bagpunk said:


> are those python simples?



Looks like it.


bagpunk said:


> are those purple or lilac suede? declic?



I think they're actually the fuchsia Rolando?


----------



## bagpunk

what pigalle is she wearing? i think i might almost bought those... silvery champagne fabric of some kind?



karo said:


> Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera


----------



## meggyg8r

AHHHHH the Alta Perlas!! I never get to see these on anyone!



jsbirkin said:


> I simple adore Agyness Deyn


----------



## b00mbaka

archygirl said:


> Where can you get these leather leggings, it seems that everyone is wearing them...I want!


 
I got a pair of liquid leggings from target last week for $12.99. I got tons of compliments when I wore them on saturday but wish I bought a small instead of the medium.


----------



## JuneHawk

b00mbaka said:


> I got a pair of liquid leggings from target last week for $12.99. I got tons of compliments when I wore them on saturday but wish I bought a small instead of the medium.




I saw those today! If i could pull them off, I would have SO bought them.  I bought some cute clothes there today, I needed it!


----------



## morfoula

i just never know what tops to wear with those leggings... i have them...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jsbirkin said:


>


 

what style are these?


----------



## noah8077

Is it called the Rodarte?


----------



## morfoula

rolande


----------



## noah8077

I was way off (spikey shoes are the Rodarte, right?)  I was searching to find it, because I was pretty sure I was wrong!


----------



## morfoula

i just know cuz i got em ! hehe


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> I got a pair of liquid leggings from target last week for $12.99. I got tons of compliments when I wore them on saturday but wish I bought a small instead of the medium.


 
Thanks, everyone for the suggestions. Looking and shopping now for them!


----------



## b00mbaka

archygirl , morfoula,  & JuneHawk - Those leggings are REALLY easy to pull off and everyone was surprised that I got them from target (and for only $12.99)!


----------



## kaeleigh

Sorry to hijack this thread...What is the name of these grey shoes? They are TDF


----------



## sara999

noah8077 said:


> I was way off (spikey shoes are the Rodarte, right?)  I was searching to find it, because I was pretty sure I was wrong!


rodarte is a fashion designer.


----------



## b00mbaka

kaeleigh said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread...What is the name of these grey shoes? They are TDF


 
Aww, thanks! I got them from Zara last year around new years eve so I doubt they have them anymore. Maybe you can check ebay.


----------



## kaeleigh

b00mbaka said:


> Aww, thanks! I got them from Zara last year around new years eve so I doubt they have them anymore. Maybe you can check ebay.


 
Thanks!


----------



## noah8077

sara999 said:


> rodarte is a fashion designer.


 


God bless, I got off to a bad start this morning.  I should just stop talking.  I have been mixed up about everything today, unfortunatly it wasn't just in online world.  I have made a fool of myself all over the place today!ush:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ *Noah*, it is ok! We all have our bad days!!

*b00m*, so fab!!


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> archygirl , morfoula, & JuneHawk - Those leggings are REALLY easy to pull off and everyone was surprised that I got them from target (and for only $12.99)!


 
Victoria's secret is sold out, and so is Barneys. Looks like I will be getting them from Target, so I can look like VB too....


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks JimmyChooGirl!

*Oh, I *wish* I looked like VB in my liquid leggings! If you do, archygirl PLEASE post pictures!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Kerry Washington in the Scissor girl


----------



## rdgldy

b00m-you look AMAZING!!


----------



## b00mbaka

^ Thanks!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think this is my first time seeing someone on here with the Scissors. They are not doing it for me, I think it may be the color with her skin tone. Maybe the Pewter ones would pop more on her. I do loove the satin ones tho!


----------



## sara999

man. if...when...if i lose 40lbs i'll pour myself into a pair of those to celebrate


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I think this is my first time seeing someone on here with the Scissors. They are not doing it for me, I think it may be the color with her skin tone. Maybe the Pewter ones would pop more on her. I do loove the satin ones tho!


 
Yeah, it may just be Kerry's skintone that's not making it work but DC-Cutie has them and they look HOT on her!

*Just found her post: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-721.html#post8304932


----------



## b00mbaka

R&B Singer Monica in leather Trotinettes:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^When are the awards coming on? Or have I missed them?

I love Monica's bag!! I went to LV the other day to pick up the SOs luggage and it is was calling me loudly - I did good and only left with what I was supposed to get!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I believe the awards show will air on wednesday (but don't hold me to that). Yeah I love the LV cube line!

*Your SO is so fly!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Haha!! Yeah, he is funny! And have the nerve to talk about me!


----------



## surlygirl

b00mbaka said:


> Yeah, it may just be Kerry's skintone that's not making it work but DC-Cutie has them and they look HOT on her!
> 
> *Just found her post: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-721.html#post8304932


 
Yeh, I love them on DC Cutie! It makes me want the scissor girls in that color. It may be KW's dress that's throwing off the look? Going to look at DC Cutie's pic again to make me love them again!


----------



## surlygirl

Love the Trots in leather!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe the dress is taking away from them, like too much is going on! There's no pop to them!


----------



## TrixieBoo

JuneHawk said:


> Beckham is alright....until he opens his mouth and talks. His voice is a HUGE turn off for me. He talks like an 11 year old boy.


 
Tracy Ullman has a dead on impression of Beckham... it's hilarious.


----------



## itsus

noah8077 said:


> Is it called the Rodarte?


thandie's wearing the patent slingback rolande's.  rodarte is a sister design duo Laura and Kate Mulleavy.  i absolutely  their radical killer pieces!






archygirl said:


> Victoria's secret is sold out, and so is Barneys. Looks like I will be getting them from Target, so I can look like VB too....


you can get latex leggings at american apparel too.


----------



## itsus

the universally annoying heidi 






mariah





tracee ellis ross 












 


usher and tameka


----------



## itsus

christina ricci











felicity huffman








vickie b. swimming in her way too big loubou's as usual







rihanna


----------



## karo

Victoria


----------



## xboobielicousx

i wonder if when VB walks, she flops around since her CLs are always so big...i have that trouble with some of my CLs and they're the right size!  the heel slippage on my jolies are like that...my whole foot comes out of it and i feel like i'm flopping around...cant imagine how VB manages it


----------



## karo

Mischa Barton


----------



## morfoula

ughhh i LOVE monica's bag!!!
anyone know the price/??


----------



## b00mbaka

Can you PUHLEEZ repost these? I can only see Tracee's pictures




itsus said:


> the universally annoying heidi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracee ellis ross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usher and tameka



And if possible Rihanna's photo too


----------



## rockvixen76

still can't see any of the pics.......


----------



## morfoula

yup tracee only!


----------



## laureenthemean

b00mbaka said:


> Can you PUHLEEZ repost these? I can only see Tracee's pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if possible Rihanna's photo too



I tried, but let me try again....


----------



## shaq91

Dita Von Teese


----------



## b00mbaka

Ouch! Her Eugenies look too big and painful for some reason


----------



## laureenthemean

Here:


----------



## morfoula

UGH i hate heidi. 
i do love the hills, i'm not gonna lie.... and on the show i wanna rip her fake blonde hair out!!!


----------



## shaq91

thnx 4 those lauren even though they're all old lol. but heidi looks really good.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know, just reposting them for itsus b/c no one could see them.


----------



## shaq91

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I know, just reposting them for itsus b/c no one could see them.



o ic. well heidi still looks pretty lol her & lauren need to make up and stop *****in & fightin =)


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## morfoula




----------



## laureenthemean

^^Love those Swing Swings.


----------



## JuneHawk

Every time I see Heidi in those EB sude Declics I wanna punch her!


----------



## shaq91

JuneHawk said:


> Every time I see Heidi in those EB sude Declics I wanna punch her!



thats sooo rude! dont be jealous of her she works & makes her money and buys herself her shoes. just cause she is a ***** of w/e it may be i still like her and she looks amazing in them and u cant say she dosnt.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^She was just joking.  What is it with the Heidi lovers?  Always so fiercely defensive...


----------



## evolkatie

I don't watch the show or have even heard her talk so I don't get why theres so much hatred towards her.


----------



## gemruby41

LC


----------



## Oruka

LC has amazing legs and looks great in CLs. I wonder what workout she does to keep her stem looking lean and toned?


----------



## nillacobain

shaq91 said:


> Dita Von Teese


 

I don't like the angle of her feet!


----------



## rockvixen76

I love her Eugenies but they certainly look way too big and her ankles always look like they are about to snap!!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks JimmyChooGirl!
> 
> *Oh, I *wish* I looked like VB in my liquid leggings! If you do, archygirl PLEASE post pictures!!!


 
I will, I ordered them today.....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

morfoula said:


>



They look soooo much better on Jet!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

RE: Dita's weird foot position. My mom's feet do the EXACT same thing. It's becuase she has a SUPER high arch. I always tell my mom to stop doing that to her foot becuase it looks unnatural but she really can't help it. I don't think Dita does it on purpose..I know it looks like her she is trying to obnoxiously show off her feet and shoes but it's just how her foot naturally is! 

Also...I agree, Jet looks better in those black and white shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

I think those Eugenies would be the most perfect wedding shoe ever!


----------



## carlinha

rockvixen76 said:


> I love her Eugenies but they certainly look way too big and her ankles always look like they are about to snap!!!!!!



i agree, they are very loose in the heel area!  how does she not fall out of them??!?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^she was just joking. * what is it with the heidi lovers?  Always so fiercely defensive*...


 lol!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Adriana Lima:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ I love her!! She makes me buy everything that she wears out of the VS catalog!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ DH says where's the shoes that you want?? I don't see shoes in that picture.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Oh yeah, I forgot to look at the shoes too! They are cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian- I'm guessing she's wearing the Peniche


----------



## jsbirkin

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## ledaatomica

jsbirkin said:


> Scarlett Johannson


 
I am sorry couldnt help myself. 1) love love the shoes 2) where is the other half of the outfit? 3) gosh hopefully the undies match the shoes and um get a mirror, back hair also needs attention.  Seriously I have nothing against scarlett or anyone else for that matter and I am definately no prude but if you are going to be naked a "bedroom vogue" photoshoot is most appropriate.


----------



## sara999

wow. what happened to the bottom half of scarlett's dress!? does she know she went out in a crushed velvet shirt!?


and shaq! june only said that she wants to punch her because june really wants EB declics and can't find any!!!


----------



## itsus

the beautiful Camilla Al Fayed


----------



## sara999

gorgeous


----------



## JuneHawk

shaq91 said:


> thats sooo rude! dont be jealous of her she works & makes her money and buys herself her shoes. just cause she is a ***** of w/e it may be i still like her and she looks amazing in them and u cant say she dosnt.



Lighten up! It has nothing to do with her money nor do I hate her in general, I don't even watch the show.  If you look at my signature you will see that the EB suede Declics are one of my HG...and that is the reason I said that.  I'd say the same thing about anyone else.

Sheesh.


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! Who's her stylist? Why is she out of the house with her hair looking a HOT mess and bottomless? Shame on it all!



jsbirkin said:


> Scarlett Johannson


----------



## b00mbaka

I love her entire look - and I usually hate those hats!


itsus said:


> the beautiful Camilla Al Fayed


----------



## sara999

ITA she looks fantastic! (except in the satin dress..i am generally anti-satin on EVERYONE since it's always unflattering!)


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively:






Kim Raver:


----------



## karo

Kate Walsh


----------



## shaq91

adriana looks amazing! but where is that pic of Scarlett Johannson from?


----------



## keya

Ditas Eugenies look too big, just like VB wears her shoes. I wonder how they keep them on?


----------



## sara999

blake is wearing a pair in monday's gossip girl...leather knee high boots but i can't figure out whcih ones since they only show the bottom of the sole and the tip of the ending of the calf shaft!


----------



## morfoula

ugh adriana lima = my total girl crush!!


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera


----------



## gemruby41

Star Jones


----------



## [PRiNCiPESSA]

morfoula said:


>



Ahhh I *NEED* those!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ +1 to that!


----------



## legaldiva

I heard a quote of VB saying how she will stuff her shoes with toilet paper to make them fit, and also that she has to size up sometimes because of her bunions.

Why do I know this????


----------



## [PRiNCiPESSA]

^ lol I heard that too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i've heard that also


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

morfoula said:


> ugh adriana lima = my total girl crush!!



LOL! me too!


----------



## LavenderIce

Mandy Moore:

















LC:


----------



## noah8077

^^^ I love those hats!!!!!

I think Mandy Moore's dress would have matched well with those CL's that Stinas just sold.  Does anyone know which ones I am talking about?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love laurens style


----------



## Vixxen

Is L.C. wearing the Declic or Decollette?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

noah8077 said:


> ^^^ I love those hats!!!!!
> 
> I think Mandy Moore's dress would have matched well with those CL's that Stinas just sold.  Does anyone know which ones I am talking about?



The Robocops? LOL!

Vixx, it looks like LC has on black suede Declics.


----------



## Oruka

LC looks so fab and Mandy is sophisticated and gorgeous


----------



## itsus

eva green:








keisha whitaker







lynn whitfield







keisha whitaker's friend


----------



## Leescah

itsus said:


> eva green:


 
Oh. Oh my. How cute are THOSE?!! What style are these??


----------



## foxycleopatra

Leescah said:


> Oh. Oh my. How cute are THOSE?!! What style are these??



Those are the My-T-Strap.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They look like coxinelle's.


----------



## b00mbaka




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow, Keyshia looks so small compared to Monica, she's so cute tho!! I do love her dress!


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera


----------



## shaq91

Lindsay Price


----------



## Katykit01

Love Lindsay's Pigalles!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wow, Keyshia looks so small compared to Monica, she's so cute tho!! I do love her dress!


 
Old school fingerwaves, bomb HL dress, and magenta pigalles? Yeah, I love her whole look!


----------



## surlygirl

I love that HL dress that Keisha has own! Love!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yup, loving the ole school fingerwaves! I guess they will be back!


----------



## purse4u

I KNOW!! I'm loving her whole look too!  Makes me wanna go look at HL dresses!


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


>


 
Love her dress and shoes! Anyone know where I can get her dress?


----------



## itsus

Mel B.







Cate Blanchett







Amanda Bynes






Eva Mendes






 ciara


----------



## nillacobain

C. Aguilera can not dress herself worst!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

b00mbaka said:


>


OMG!!!! Who made her dress??? It's FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ read a few posts up... HL   It's freakin' GORGEOUS!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

noah8077 said:


> ^^^ I love those hats!!!!!
> 
> I think Mandy Moore's dress would have matched well with those CL's that Stinas just sold.  Does anyone know which ones I am talking about?



hehe, that's the first thing I though.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jimmyshoogirl said:


> They look soooo much better on Jet!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

JetSetGo! said:


> OMG!!!! Who made her dress??? It's FABULOUS!!!!!!


 
I think it's by Herve Leger.


----------



## tuvili

What style is Mandy Moore wearing?


----------



## meggyg8r

tuvili said:


> What style is Mandy Moore wearing?


 
I think the Declic?


----------



## Elise499

Nicole Richie


----------



## taydev

hey i have those booties the girl on the right is wearing!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kerry Washington:











Cute pic of Cassie:






Lindsey Price:











Amanda Bynes:


----------



## shaq91

Kim Kardashian


----------



## madamelizaking

Vanessa Hudgens..
she  louboutin.


----------



## shaq91

Lindsay Price


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ she looks like she has foot ouches.


----------



## cjy

Her foot does look blue and red.


----------



## shaq91

Nicky Hilton


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

can't see the pic


----------



## shaq91

that's strange lol they're there =/ try to refresh!


----------



## rainyjewels

i can see the pics. love her VPs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sorry i can see em now something was up w/ my cache ... sorry!


----------



## Kamilla850

shaq91 said:


> Lindsay Price



Lindsay looks beautiful in this photo - that dress and her haircut looks fabulous.  She is not wearing Louboutins, her shoes are by Versace.


----------



## purse4u

itsus said:


> the universally annoying heidi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracee ellis ross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usher and tameka


 

Hey Ladies - Anyone know who makes Tracees dress?!  I'm loving the colors & style


----------



## meggyg8r

Kamilla850 said:


> Lindsay looks beautiful in this photo - that dress and her haircut looks fabulous.  She is not wearing Louboutins, her shoes are by Versace.



Ahh... Versace, I didn't think those looked like Loubs.


----------



## sara999

actually i assumed they were those chunky heeled CLs (please bear in mind i'm viewing this page on a dying graphics card so i can't actually make out colours in images)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ That is a totally different shoe. Different heels, detailing, platform etc...


----------



## sara999

oh! the images are so fuzzy..haha, i can't really understand what i'm seeing!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol!


----------



## balmiu

purse4u said:


> Hey Ladies - Anyone know who makes Tracees dress?!  I'm loving the colors & style




that would Prada


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lady Gaga in taupe C'est Moi's


----------



## purse4u

balmiu said:


> that would Prada


 


Thanks so much balmiu!  Now that you mentioned Prada I remember almost trying on their Fairy dress in a similar style months ago - Thank you!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Teri Seymour:











Nicky Hilton:






Dyan Cannon:






Another of Amanda Bynes sorry if posted:






Hayden Panetierre:






Another of Cassie sorry if posted:


----------



## 01876

Marissa Miller


----------



## shaq91

Marisa looks amazing, but those pics are all old lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Some people, like myself, do not always get to see all of the pics. So to the people that hadn't seen them they are not old.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for the pics, *01876*!


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Some people, like myself, do not always get to see all of the pics. So to the people that hadn't seen them they are not old.


 
I second that, who cares if they are old??  I haven't seen them before so they are new to me.  Thanks for posting *01876*!!


----------



## 01876

shaq91 said:


> Marisa looks amazing, but those pics are all old lol


 Yeah, I figured they were probably old but without me searching through 375 pages, I'd never find out.  They were recently posted on SI.com in a Marissa Miller gallery.


----------



## Elise499

Anne Hathaway


----------



## rainyjewels

don't know if anyone posted but i just caught up on last wk's ugly betty and lindsay lohan gets a "makeover" and walks in wearing forever tinas. GORGEOUS ON HER!!!

it's right at the beginning of this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E5oZscQ524


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I saw that!! My SO was the one that said look she has red soles!!

I saw some the week before too!


----------



## b00mbaka

Can the forever tinas hurry up and go on sale somewhere PLEASE!?!?! I'm dying over here!


----------



## lulabee

shaq91 said:


> Marisa looks amazing, but those pics are all old lol


 Who cares if they are old? We just want to see the shoes.


----------



## evolkatie

everytime i see her w/ straight hair, i keep thinking that shes jessica simpson lol


----------



## b00mbaka

I thought it _*was*_ Jessica Simpson! I had no idea who Marissa Miller was until I googled her an hour ago


----------



## balmiu

okay so not exactly celebrities, but i didn't know where else to post them...

from styleandthecity.com


----------



## carlinha

balmiu said:


> okay so not exactly celebrities, but i didn't know where else to post them...
> 
> from styleandthecity.com



 WHAT ARE THESE STYLE AND WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?!?????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

balmiu said:


> okay so not exactly celebrities, but i didn't know where else to post them...
> 
> from styleandthecity.com



Does anyone know what style these are? They look gorgeous!!


----------



## carlinha

^ HAHAHAHAA  you and i both posted the same thing at the same time!!!

maybe they are special order?  i've never seen them before (but it doesn't mean it doesn't exist!)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, don't know they style name, though I think *angelstacie04* has them...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I guess we were all thinking the same thing. I walked away to answer the phone, so didn't get to post my questions!


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry, still don't know the name, but here's the thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/pythons-w-o-straps-315120.html#post6847726


----------



## balmiu

lauren conrad


----------



## balmiu

hayden panettiere


----------



## ruskyakooklla

lauren has to have a few pairs of those satin Vp's by now because she wears them religiously !!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow those green pythons are gorgeous! ... i want i want!


----------



## LavenderIce

I believe the green python are the Y'opens and they were for the DVF runway a few year's back.  I would die for a pair.


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Anne Hathaway because I wish I had as much fun grocery shopping:







Paris Hilton:


----------



## noah8077

Maybe I'll have this much fun buying my groceries tomorrow.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

balmiu said:


> hayden panettiere


 
I love her gold VPs! Are they leather or nude pailettes?


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## surlygirl

LC looks amazing! Love the entire outfit, hair, shoes!


----------



## lulabee

shoeaddictklw said:


>


 She is so adorable!


----------



## rainyjewels

she looks so amazing in these pics!


----------



## morfoula

she was on the letterman show... she really is pretty


----------



## archygirl

LC really looks like Carmen Electra in those photos! Love the shoes, hair, outfit, everything!


----------



## shaq91

Elle Macpherson


----------



## rainyjewels

willa holland in purple ornirons


----------



## LavenderIce

Brooke Shields:


----------



## shaq91

Dabney Mercer


----------



## shaq91

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## sara999

nicole richie


----------



## shaq91

^^ she's really really skinny lol and u cant even see the shoes


----------



## noah8077

I see a VP tip!


----------



## sara999

yeah. they're nude VPs with a burgundy toe.


----------



## noah8077

Yummy shoe!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, I saw a picture of her somewhere else but the dress completely covered the shoes - I would not have expected the nude/burgundy VPs, but I like it!


----------



## shaq91

noah8077 said:


> I see a VP tip!



lol yea but thats all u can see =/


----------



## sara999

well i don't know of any designers who have a shoe like the nude VP with a burgundy tip, it's well known that nicole richie owns them and it doesn't seem like a leap to assume that what looks like a nude VP with a burgundy tip...actually IS a nude vp with a burgundy tip!


----------



## JuneHawk

shaq91 said:


> Karina Smirnoff



I don't think those are CL.


----------



## shaq91

JuneHawk said:


> I don't think those are CL.



they didnt look like cls to me either. but they have a red sole so i figure they were =/


----------



## Kamilla850

Karina's shoes are by Cesare Paciotti.


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## shaq91

Christina Milian


----------



## jobaker

Mary J. Blige in the Bloody Mary.  She/her stylist has a sense of humor.


----------



## ledaatomica

as Kamilla said they are indeed the Cesare Paciotti Cloe Cloe shoe.


----------



## shaq91

^^ o then my bad lol


----------



## lulabee

sara999 said:


> nicole richie


 I think she's kept on a decent amount of weight since having her baby. She looks great! She actually has womanly curves now. Lovely dress too.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ITA Lulabee.  I think she looks so so so much better now!


----------



## JuneHawk

Kamilla850 said:


> Karina's shoes are by Cesare Paciotti.




That's what I thought.


----------



## shaq91

Elle Macpherson


----------



## ledaatomica

I agree ladies Nicole looks fab and well those shoes make me swoon 

Mary J just looks so fab as always and rocking those amazing shoes! I am really thinking of getting a pair.


----------



## b00mbaka

Mary looks GREAT in the bloody mary (ha! I just got the joke jobaker!) but Elle's otufit looks tragic!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think Elle's pieces look good, just not together! I couldn't figure out if the purple was hers or the person behind her!


----------



## shaq91

Emma Rigby


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hey, her toes are sticking out of the Very Croise too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I haven't seen one person that the shoes look good on...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shaq91 said:


> Emma Rigby



I soooo needed to see this!


----------



## ohNina

I have the Very Croise in brown kid leather.  My toes do NOT stick out of the sides, but if my 3rd toe was short or my pinky was long it would.  My SA said that they have noticed that they fit weird.  I think they are SUPER comfy and I get compliments every time I wear them. I do notice that the toe area is narrow, and my 3rd toe hangs over a little.  I am able to wear them for long periods (even shopping) without any pain.  I would definitely get them in a second color.


----------



## IslandSpice

shaq91 said:


> Elle Macpherson


----------



## IslandSpice

lulabee said:


> I think she's kept on a decent amount of weight since having her baby. She looks great! She actually has womanly curves now. Lovely dress too.


 
I think Nicole looks so much better now too! She doesn't look emaciated like she did pre-pregnancy.


----------



## lulabee

IslandSpice said:


> I think Nicole looks so much better now too! She doesn't look emaciated like she did pre-pregnancy.


 ITA, she was dangerously thin pre-preg. Now she looks comfortable in her body.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jada Pinkett Smith:






Lauren Conrad:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love Jada!


----------



## meggyg8r

Jada is smokin!


----------



## lulabee

Jadas jacket is stunning!


----------



## gemruby41

meggyg8r said:


> Jada is smokin!


ITA!!  the outfit!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Moss:


----------



## rdgldy

love them!


----------



## shaq91

Dawn Richards


----------



## JuneHawk

shaq91 said:


> Dawn Richards




What the hell is that in the back????


----------



## b00mbaka

I think I just vomited a little in my mouth


----------



## b00mbaka

Maybe that costume is supposed to be a captured lion? And I mean that in the nicest way possible...

But I do LOVE the forever tinas!


----------



## itsus

becki newton


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shaq91 said:


> Dawn Richards



Um, is the one in the back dressed like a pregnant pocahontas?


----------



## rainyjewels

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Um, is the one in the back dressed like a pregnant pocahontas?


 
OMG i almost spit out my water laughing..


----------



## meggyg8r

itsus said:


> becki newton



Oh I just love Becki!!!! She is so freaking adorable.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Um, is the one in the back dressed like a pregnant pocahontas?


 
With a tattoo ALL over her unborn child...such a disgrace!!


----------



## Leefi

here's a close up of dita's CL
this picture is actually much better quality but i had to lessen it since it would have been to big otherwise


----------



## LavenderIce

Aubrey O'Day:


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Another shot that has confirmed my dislike towards Very Croise.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am so extremely happy that I did not get those VCs! Those need to be recalled! They can't know that their feet look like that! There is no way I would leave my house with those on with my toes acting like they are trying to escape!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

ITA with you *Jimmyshoogirl*...these VCs are not a good look at all & I am still a newbie to CL but I have seen enough photos to know they do NOT work on anyone


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I have only seen one person on here that they looked good on. It's too bad because they are soo pretty!


----------



## shaq91

Katharine Mcphee


----------



## 8seventeen19

From the H Socialite thread... Aerin Lauder and magenta Pigalles !!! Does anyone know where these were available?!?


----------



## 8seventeen19

The Juicy Couture designer Pamela Skaist-Levy in Para la cruz (?)


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> From the H Socialite thread... Aerin Lauder and magenta Pigalles !!! Does anyone know where these were available?!?



I think they were available last season at...Saks?  Can't remember.


----------



## LavenderIce

The ones last season at Saks were the burgundy and tortoise.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, then it was BG.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I figured it was BG... that's where my EB ones came from.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lilo in Forever Tina's


----------



## Zophie

I just came across this pic of Ice T's wife Coco when searching for a pic of her butt and was like, wow, I do believe those are Pigalles.


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG LMAO!! Do I WANT to know why you were searching for Coco's bum?!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That's not cute at all!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

WOWZA!!! Poor shoes, I really feel sorry for them !


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> OMG LMAO!! Do I WANT to know why you were searching for Coco's bum?!!


 
hahaha, someone posted a pic of her booty on a car forum all airbrushed and I was trying to find one that wasn't.


----------



## 8seventeen19

HAHA well, I didn't see that response coming!


----------



## evolkatie

wow


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kate Walsh in Triclo's


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## sara999

total girl crush!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sara999 said:


> total girl crush!!!


 
Me too!! I don't like her with brown hair though, only red. I only watch Private Practice because of her. I don't even watch Grey's Anatomy now that she's gone.


----------



## surlygirl

I wonder if LiLo lifted her Forever Tina's from the set of Ugly Betty! LOL! She looks good. I like that fur cardigan wrap or whatever it is. Cute.


----------



## lulabee

Zophie said:


> I just came across this pic of Ice T's wife Coco when searching for a pic of her butt and was like, wow, I do believe those are Pigalles.


 If either of my daughters _ever_ acted that way in public I'd


----------



## lulabee

shoeaddictklw said:


> From the H Socialite thread... Aerin Lauder and magenta Pigalles !!! Does anyone know where these were available?!?


  I need something in magenta suede....NOW!


----------



## itsus




----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh man! There are the 140 Python Declics! They're even more delish on!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hayden- I realllllly don't like this dress. In all of the pictures she looks really uncomfortable. Maybe she just had to go to the bathroom? 








AND homegirl need a pedicure!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Some girl on the new Whitney Port (The Hills) Show


----------



## 8seventeen19

Paris Hilton (ugh) wearing glitter new simples


----------



## sara999

what's that tattoo on her back say?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Vivere- "To Live" in Italian


----------



## shaq91

Mariah Carey


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

itsus said:


>



 I want!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

shoeaddictklw said:


> From the H Socialite thread... Aerin Lauder and magenta Pigalles !!! Does anyone know where these were available?!?


 

K - As Laureen mentioned, BG had these last year.  I remember seeing quite a few pairs during the sale, they even made it to the final discount, for whatever reason, they weren't too popular.  I forget the name of the store that BG sells their prior season merchandise to, but it is somewhere in downtown NY and I know that it was discussed in this forum before so it might be worth a shot contacting them to see if they are still available.

Is it any surprise that her skin is so radiant and beautiful.  I see her wearing CLs often, there's been a few times that I've seen her on Madison Ave in simples.  Look at how cute Bill Cunningham is behind her, I am sure that he got some good photos of her.


----------



## b00mbaka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lilo in Forever Tina's


 
These boots are taunting me! It finds a way to be seen by me daily...


----------



## sara999

i think she looks great here (which is rare for me)


----------



## laureenthemean

Kamilla850 said:


> K - As Laureen mentioned, BG had these last year.  I remember seeing quite a few pairs during the sale, they even made it to the final discount, for whatever reason, they weren't too popular.  I forget the name of the store that BG sells their prior season merchandise to, but it is somewhere in downtown NY and I know that it was discussed in this forum before so it might be worth a shot contacting them to see if they are still available.


Wow, final discount?  I remember seeing a pair on ebay on drooling over them.  I would have bought them if they were my size.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> These boots are taunting me! It finds a way to be seen by me daily...


That is a sign! Have you seen the purple ones?


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I am drooling over the purple and magenta ones also.  I want them so bad!  But I have a hunch that this is going to be a shortlived trend, is it really worth it to spend so much on a pair of purple trendy boots?


----------



## ledaatomica

those declics look amazing! Although I much prefer the rose python ones. 

on a side note last few pages made me feel like I have been living under a rock. When did people start looking so tall and skinny? lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^I am drooling over the purple and magenta ones also.  I want them so bad!  But I have a hunch that this is going to be a shortlived trend, is it really worth it to spend so much on a pair of purple trendy boots?


I know! That is exactly how I feel! I do not want to purchase trendy shoes! But, those purple ones are HOTNESS!


----------



## b00mbaka

I'm not thinking about the purple forever tinas..... 
 I'm not thinking about the purple forever tinas..... 
 I'm not thinking about the purple forever tinas.....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! They can hear you talking about them!


----------



## b00mbaka

They seriously haunt me! I don't think I've ever wanted a pair of shoes this badly but I *REFUSE* to pay the 1575 for them. I know they'll be on sale next season so I just have to be patient. I can be patient. I will be patient. I... must... resist... thinking... about... my ...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

You can do it!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> Paris Hilton (ugh) wearing glitter new simples


 
I saw these pics yesterday and wasn't sure if the were CLs.  Guess it's because I am not a fan of New Simples, let alone a glitter version of them.  Here are more:


----------



## b00mbaka

They might be from her new CL inspired line of shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

why does she look so disgusting? did she lose more weight???? she looks way too skinny, I don't remember her being that skinny.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Maybe she's just getting old.


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Maybe she's just getting old.


----------



## LavenderIce

b00mbaka said:


> They might be from her new CL inspired line of shoes.


 
See the pic in the bottom right?  I think they are from her craptastic line:


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG


----------



## IslandSpice

JuneHawk said:


> What the hell is that in the back????


 
I want to laugh too, but I can't see the pic!


----------



## shaq91

Katharine Mcphee


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> See the pic in the bottom right? I think they are from her craptastic line:


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> I just came across this pic of Ice T's wife Coco when searching for a pic of her butt and was like, wow, I do believe those are Pigalles.


I dont get these two


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Paris is quickly wasting away. She looks bad! she is literally skin and bones. Poor girl!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas said:


> I dont get these two



OMG, that poor thong.  RIP little guy.


----------



## noah8077

^^^^


----------



## laureenthemean

oo_let_me_see said:


> OMG, that poor thong.  RIP little guy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

oo_let_me_see said:


> OMG, that poor thong.  RIP little guy.


Ewww, thanks for the mental picture!!


----------



## rdgldy

groooossss!!


----------



## babypie

oo_let_me_see said:


> OMG, that poor thong. RIP little guy.


----------



## shaq91

One of the Pussycat Dolls lol idk her name


----------



## LavenderIce

^Can't see shaq.  I even refreshed...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hope u can see this one


----------



## LavenderIce

Ehh, I just cut and paste, my comp is useless sometimes, so I saw that the PCD you're talking about is Jessica Sutta wearing gold MC glitter NPs!


----------



## funandsun

Pink..


----------



## LavenderIce

So they are No. Barres!  Here's another of Pink:


----------



## LavenderIce

Beyonce in what looks like black patent Decolzeps:






And Kate Beckinsale in what may be Wallis?:


----------



## shaq91

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## madamelizaking

Holly Madison w/criss angel (freak is an understatement)


----------



## Zophie

lulabee said:


> If either of my daughters _ever_ acted that way in public I'd


 

Hahah, if I married Ice-T my mom would probably write me out of her will!


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> See the pic in the bottom right? I think they are from her craptastic line:


 
yeah, probably her own craptastic wanna be CL line.  I guess she's gotta wear them since she sells them.  And what's up with her craptastic guy? Yuck.  What is up with all the pretty girls dating gross guys?  Maybe I just have boring taste or something.  Same goes for Holly Madison.  You couldn't pay me to date Chris Angel.  I'd much rather date Hef even though he's like almost old enough to be my dad's dad.


----------



## shaq91

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## LavenderIce

An old pic of Jennifer Lopez and the Lova Pigalle:






More of Hayden:


----------



## Vixxen

....Amy Winehouse...


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh Babygirl...please get help...you've got talent in the vocal department...


----------



## evolkatie

her shoes look so dirty lol, makes me not want any nude leather shoes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

she looks dirty


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

evolkatie said:


> her shoes look so dirty lol, makes me not want any nude leather shoes


They are probably full of


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Damn i want my lova pigalles back.....why oh why did i sell them......ARGH!


----------



## sara999

oh amy. it makes me so sad to look at her, she has such talent and it's a shame that she cannot break her addiction. it's really hard to do.


----------



## sara999

nicola frmo girls aloud


----------



## tuvili

sara999 said:


> nicola frmo girls aloud



Wow!  Someone who's as pale as I am!!!


----------



## ylime

Coco's thong makes another appearance (I think...):


----------



## noah8077

^^Or another disappearance! LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL, I was totally going to say that!


----------



## lulabee

ylime said:


> Coco's thong makes another appearance (I think...):


 YIKES! She needs to put all that away!


----------



## LavenderIce

My apologies in advance, more of Coco:






The appearance or disappearance of her tail:


----------



## LavenderIce

Shannen Doherty:


----------



## LavenderIce

An older pic of Beyonce:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those were her fav's for a minute. Every time I saw her she would have a pair on.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> So they are No. Barres!  Here's another of Pink:



I just saw this pic on the news and the blue person is Heidi Klum (she's a Hindu Goddess)! I didn't know that was her.


----------



## ledaatomica

I love so much Heidi and Pinks costumes. I think they did a fab job!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

*Heidi Klum* is so freaking AWESOME!!! She always goes for it on Halloween...I wonder was this for her Halloween party..I believe she has one every year! Looks like a lot of FUN!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Drats I tried to rewind to make sure, but couldn't. I think they said it was for Bette Midler's annual fundraiser.

ETA: found it. it was for Bette Midler's annual Halloween charity event.


----------



## b00mbaka

LavenderIce said:


> Shannen Doherty:


 
Who is her costume of?


----------



## b00mbaka

Kenya Moore in the VCs



(and her toes aren't exploding out the sides!!!)


----------



## tuvili

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Drats I tried to rewind to make sure, but couldn't. I think they said it was for Bette Midler's annual fundraiser.
> 
> ETA: found it. it was for Bette Midler's annual Halloween charity event.



She wore it to her own party, too, since I saw pics of her and Seal standing in front of a red-carpet backdrop that said "Heidi Klum's Halloween Party" 

Oh, and she's Kali.


----------



## shaq91

shannon looks pretty! anybody have anymore pics of her from that night?


----------



## nillacobain

VB (credit to: http://victoriadavidbeckham.blogspot.com/)


----------



## nillacobain

Michelle Trachtenberg (credit to: http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/)


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> Kenya Moore in the VCs
> 
> 
> 
> (and her toes aren't exploding out the sides!!!)


 The VCs look hot on her. It's nice to see how they should really look. Makes me want a pair!


----------



## rdgldy

I think you need really long toes-my toes are like fingers (ugh) but they fit me pretty well.


----------



## b00mbaka

rdgldy said:


> I think you need really long toes-my toes are like fingers (ugh) but they fit me pretty well.


 
LOL! Mine are too! I remember in high school (so long ago) my friend drew a picture of my feet and taped it to my locker because I glued her notebook to the floor. Ahh... the good old days...


----------



## karwood

I have been absent from here for over two weeks. Sorry if I post duplicates.

Paris Hilton:


----------



## karwood

Jaime Wright:


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams:


----------



## karwood




----------



## karwood

Jennifer Morrison:


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams:


----------



## karwood

Lindsay Price:


----------



## noah8077

^ I love her ring!


----------



## b00mbaka

Me too! Do you think its chanel?


----------



## karwood

Mandy Moore:


----------



## noah8077

I was going to ask, IDK.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I put up an ID on it in the Celebrity section because I am curious too!


----------



## noah8077

Is this it?  I don't think so but


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

karwood said:


> Lindsay Price:


It looks like the same flower that's on Jet's Chanel sandals.


----------



## laureenthemean

Here's a thread about the ring:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...price-lipstick-jungle-flower-ring-361695.html


----------



## 8seventeen19

hmmm... didn't really answer the question in the thread... although I've never seen these pictures before on this thread so I'll post them. 
Brooke in anthracite Armadillos


----------



## 8seventeen19

And again:


----------



## tuvili

^ Wow, I wish *I* looked that good!  We're the same age....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love the armadillo's in anthracite!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love those ladies!  So gorgoeus.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I  LJ!! Friday's episode was really good. Thank god for Tivo!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I thought both Wed. and Friday night's episodes were great!  Love that show.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I really wish she'd just get with Joe. I wish I had a Joe!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I know.  Wasn't it a 14 carat ring or something?   That alone would do it for me.  lol  j/k


----------



## noah8077

Mmmmm, 14 carats?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I posted this in another thread but I guess it can go here too.

Ashanti in Blue Satin Alto Nodo


----------



## goodmornin

^^

ooh! The color is fantastic!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> Jennifer Morrison:


 


 i wan these so bad .. why must she toy me with them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nadia Bjorlin:











Haylie Duff:


----------



## noah8077

Nadia is so pretty.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Nadia Bjorlin is so pretty!  Her eyes are striking.


----------



## LavenderIce

I know!  When I found these pics, I was thinking she's my girlcrush.  She looks stunning in the red dress and leopard pony CLs.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LavenderIce said:


> Haylie Duff:



Is Hilary wearing Pigalles? She looks fantastic here with red lips!


----------



## morfoula

shoe addict... i JUST saw your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG that's the cutest photo i've ever seen!


----------



## 8seventeen19

morfoula said:


> shoe addict... i JUST saw your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG that's the cutest photo i've ever seen!



hahaha Thanks! Now if she could just learn to walk in them!


----------



## LavenderIce

k--I saw other pics and Hilary's do not look like CLs.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think I am going to do red lips tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## itsus

pass sandra bullock some vibrams please


----------



## Leescah

shoeaddictklw said:


> hmmm... didn't really answer the question in the thread... although I've never seen these pictures before on this thread so I'll post them.
> Brooke in anthracite Armadillos


 
What are the shoes on the right? At a first glance they looked like the Tricolo with a platform... but then I remembered that Tricolo has a closed toe?! Either way - I love these!!


----------



## jh4200

They're YSL.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Lisa- They're in the NM private sale  I love them!


----------



## Leescah

^^ thanks ladies! So when you say 'private' sale - I assume you mean members only, right?  do you happen to know the style name?


----------



## shaq91

Jennifer Metcalf


----------



## 8seventeen19

Leescah said:


> ^^ thanks ladies! So when you say 'private' sale - I assume you mean members only, right?  do you happen to know the style name?



HAHA No, thank god!! Here it is:


----------



## sara999

i'm not really feeling that girls' outfit..the lace dress with the boots...doesn't quite match


----------



## noah8077

karwood said:


> Lindsay Price:


 
So I have been dreaming about this ring, so I am going to attempt to make one of my own.



I found this on ebay, and I am going to figure out how to permanently attach it to a ring.


----------



## Katykit01

*Noah* Kenneth Jay Lane has flower rings and I was just in Arden B. yesterday and they also have white flower rings....you may want to check it out.


----------



## noah8077

Are they fabric flowers?


----------



## shaq91

Estefania Kuester


----------



## goodmornin

It seems like EVERYONE is wearing the very croise even though feet hardly ever look attractive in it..

^^hers are ok..but others.. =(


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

When I tried them on in NMs yesterday they were ok; the ones I got a couple of days ago, not so much. I think the trick is to size down. I think when they are too big your toes just go all over the place.


----------



## Katykit01

noah8077 said:


> Are they fabric flowers?



No I think they are porcelain, I have the white one but with more petals...


----------



## noah8077

That is pretty katy.  I just bid on the flower right before you posted this.  I found a simple ring with a pearl too, now time to get creative when they come!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That ring is pretty Katy!!


----------



## Katykit01

*Jimmy, Noah* Thanks!! I love cocktail rings and KJL makes great ones for all sizes..this ring I bought on eBay at about %60 off retail  

They look great with a lovely pair of Nude CLs


----------



## laureenthemean

I saw this in an old resurrected thread.  I'm sure this picture is very old, but I think she's wearing Pigalles, and I just had to share:




Two words:  CAMEL TOE.


----------



## noah8077




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

First her thong got lost and now she's about to suck up her pants! Two more words - Yeast Infection!


----------



## noah8077

She needs to quit losing things in her nether regions.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Scarlett in Black/White Armadillo's






Everytime I see these shoes, it makes me want to cry, I want them so bad!!


----------



## evolkatie

OMG where did she find those??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ arn't they only available overseas???

they were in the most recent instyle magazine


----------



## goodmornin

THey're so pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG! I want some satin Armadillo's in any color at this point!


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> She needs to quit losing things in her nether regions.


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ arn't they only available overseas???
> 
> they were in the most recent instyle magazine


Someone (I think fmd) said they were very limited edition, not even a full size run, and only available in Paris, I thinik.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Someone (I think fmd) said they were very limited edition, not even a full size run, and only available in Paris, I thinik.


 

mmmhmm i think that sounds right from what i remember reading.

not sure about the size run but the paris is


----------



## ylime

From Tim White's new book.


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG!!! I didn't even initially like the black/white armadillos!!! They're spectacular!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

ylime said:


> From Tim White's new book.


Hm, I've been thinking about getting the book.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Nadia Bjorlin:



She is beautiful!!!  Never heard of her though. 
I never thought to pair those Yoyo Zeppas w/a red dress....hmmmm...outfit ideas are popping in my head.


----------



## noah8077

^^Don't know what she does now, but I remember her as Chloe on Days of Our Lives


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I've been thinking about getting the book.


 
I got the book and it was a little bit of a letdown.  I was expecting to see CLs in every picture, but that was not the case.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ooh, good to know.


----------



## sara999

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Scarlett in Black/White Armadillo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I see these shoes, it makes me want to cry, I want them so bad!!


she looks beautiful. those shoes are TDF


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ugh... drooling.  I have such a girl crush on Scarlett, and with those shoes?  Puts me over the edge.  Those B&W Armadillos are stunning.  I might even like them more than the blue ones!!!!!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> I saw this in an old resurrected thread. I'm sure this picture is very old, but I think she's wearing Pigalles, and I just had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: CAMEL TOE.


 What the hell kind of Goddamn jeans are those?


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Scherzinger:
















Another of Scarlet Johanssen:


----------



## shaq91

Another one of Coco i think she's wearing leopard pigaelles


----------



## jh4200

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh....black and white armadillos.........my dream shoe.


----------



## Kamilla850

I saw this cartoon in the NYT and thought that it was funny that the lady has red soles on her shoes:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/06/fashion/06skin.html


----------



## glamgrl921

The B&W Armadillos!!! AHHHHH!!!  Those movie stars gets everything!!  But I love me some ScarJo, I can't hate.  She looks gorgeous, as per usual.


----------



## laureenthemean

Haha, that cartoon is cute.


----------



## shaq91

Kerry Katona


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lulabee said:


> What the hell kind of Goddamn jeans are those?


The stanky kind! LOL!


----------



## shaq91

Katy Perry


----------



## b00mbaka

Gosh, she is so weird! Anyway, what kind of CLs are those? They are square toe like the lady grant but I've never seen it in a solid color before.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are they the Petit Rat?


----------



## b00mbaka

I think the petite rat has a narrower front


----------



## 8seventeen19

Katy looks scary there!


----------



## evolkatie

hehehe her boobs are staring at people!


----------



## ohNina

That dress would have gone with those FISH CL's that were on e-bay recently!


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> What the hell kind of Goddamn jeans are those?




I don't know but puh-lease! Wear something that fits properly!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

The shoes look too big for her. Katy that is.


----------



## omnivore

ohNina said:


> That dress would have gone with those FISH CL's that were on e-bay recently!


 
I totally agree with you. It would be a perfect match and even more eye catching.


----------



## CLGirl

ohNina said:


> That dress would have gone with those FISH CL's that were on e-bay recently!


 OMG that's exactly what popped into my head when I saw that pic.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Are you serious *ChiuChiu*????


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The stanky kind! LOL!


 Looks like her vajayjay is about to suck them up.


----------



## noah8077

omnivore said:


> I totally agree with you. It would be a perfect match and even more eye catching.


 

Eye Catching!  HaHa


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie:












Another of Katy Perry:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Meredith Viera is either wearing the plain Goya or Ornirons this morning... can't tell...


----------



## shaq91

Britney Spears


----------



## karwood

^^^^ She looks so different


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Scarlett in Black/White Armadillo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I see these shoes, it makes me want to cry, I want them so bad!!


 
ITA I can't believe they will never be available in U.S.


----------



## shaq91

karwood said:


> ^^^^ She looks so different



i think so also. but in a good way or bad way? lol


----------



## nillacobain

It's only me or you can see Katy's stomach, too?


----------



## karwood

shaq91 said:


> i think so also. but in a good way or bad way? lol


 
In a very good way


----------



## 8seventeen19

Brit looks fantastic!


----------



## shaq91

karwood said:


> In a very good way



lol i agree but i think she could've opened her skin a lil more lol she was too covered up


----------



## 8seventeen19

For once she was covered up!! LOL I think it's a good look for her.. that she should practice more often!


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## karo

Vb


----------



## karo

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am really liking Brit's more mature look!! She looks great!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## shaq91

kim looks great!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Is that a Proenza skirt that KK is wearing?


----------



## chay




----------



## karwood

Marisa Tomei:


----------



## karwood

Katy Perry:


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams:


----------



## morfoula

katy perry's style shoes are so my type!!! i love them


----------



## vuittonamour

my apologies if this has been posted:


----------



## Stinas

chay said:


>


 I just bought these


----------



## vuittonamour

lindsey lohan:






jennifer lopez:





olsen girl (don't know which one lol):





LC:





nicole richie:


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> I saw this in an old resurrected thread. I'm sure this picture is very old, but I think she's wearing Pigalles, and I just had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: CAMEL TOE.


Cant u get an infection down there if you NEVER wear undies?????  I dont get it....it seems like she never does....all her pants just jump up and hide in there.


----------



## nillacobain

VB is so thin in those pics!!! I have never seen her eating!!


----------



## vuittonamour

lilly allen changing out of her louboutins and not caring if they get dirty!


----------



## noah8077

I love the pink suit!


----------



## b00mbaka

vuittonamour said:


> lilly allen changing out of her louboutins and not caring if they get dirty!


 
That's something I would TOTALLY do! I'm so disrespectful to my designer items


----------



## goodmornin

^^ blech.. lindsey lohan not looking so hot these days.


----------



## surlygirl

Stinas said:


> I just bought these


 
Is Gwenyth wearing the Babels in that pic? They're amazing!

ETA: I think they are the Babels. From the boot thread, Babels zip up the back.


----------



## foxycleopatra

surlygirl said:


> Is Gwenyth wearing the Babels in that pic? They're amazing!
> 
> ETA: I think they are the Babels. From the boot thread, Babels zip up the back.



It's either the Babel or the Bourge, impossible to distinguish which one it is from the front (in such a tiny photo).


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, foxy!


----------



## shaq91

Carmen Electra


----------



## shaq91

Misha Barton and Shantel VanSanten


----------



## babypie

chay said:


>


 
Does her outfit look a but unbalanced here?  Like she should either be in tights or have more leg showing (ie. shorter dress)?


----------



## po0hping

^I agree babypie. A little more leg would have been nice.  Maybe it was chilly that night?


----------



## Stinas

surlygirl said:


> Is Gwenyth wearing the Babels in that pic? They're amazing!
> 
> ETA: I think they are the Babels. From the boot thread, Babels zip up the back.


They are the Babels...i Just read my box.


----------



## AspenMai

Kerry Katona


----------



## rockvixen76

Makes me wonder if these are fakes on Kerry Katona, she has been reportedly almost banktrupt so many times and she is such trash. 
LOVING the B&W Armadillos on Scarlet they are TDF!!
Lily Allen......hmmmm I wish I had her collection of CLs and I sure as hell would be looking after them!
Gweneth Babels are awesome!


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> Is Gwenyth wearing the Babels in that pic? They're amazing!
> 
> ETA: I think they are the Babels. From the boot thread, Babels zip up the back.


 
Gwyneth's do zip up from the back, wish I had a better picture:


----------



## LavenderIce

Daisy Fuentes:






A couple more of Kim Kardashian:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I personally would take the Maybach that Gwyneth is in! LOL!


----------



## chay

La Lohan







Nikki Hilton






Carmen Elektra


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> A couple more of Kim Kardashian:


 
Are these Alti Pumps?


----------



## karwood

^^^^ yes they are


----------



## po0hping

And she's _walking_ in them!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> ^^^^ yes they are


 
Alti pumps 160mm? Wow she's really walking in them: can you imagine all the benefits to her ankles and her back? LOL


----------



## rockvixen76

How thin are Nicky Hiltons legs these days OMG she looks like twiglet legs!


----------



## chay




----------



## eggpudding

^I LOVE the Alti Booties!!


----------



## shaq91

kim looks great and idk why u guys r so surprised she walks in um they have a pretty high platform lol i'd be able to do them also i think.


----------



## more_CHOOS

yikes Nicky Hilton's legs looks scary skinny!!  Looks like they could snap in two if she's not careful!


----------



## karo

More VB


----------



## Leefi

it seems that most of the shoes used in Timothy White's "Hollywood Pinups" were CL's. here are some more of his pictures


----------



## Leefi

one last one


----------



## surlygirl

Stinas said:


> They are the Babels...i Just read my box.


 
Thanks, Stinas! They look fantastic on you.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jada Pinkett Smith in Essence magazine:


----------



## tuvili

Forget Jada, give me Will!


----------



## laureenthemean

Jada always looks fab!  I think she's a new fashion role model for me.


----------



## bykimber

Kim Kardashian


----------



## more_CHOOS

two words: Red Vibram


----------



## shaq91

kim looks amazing! anymore pics of her?


----------



## MissCL

kim is beautiful. but she need to get a new pair of Lubu's


----------



## tuvili

What exactly are the Kardashians famous for, besides making fools of themselves on reality TV?


----------



## MissCL

I think her dad is, or was, a famous lawyer...


----------



## ladamadelbosco

LavenderIce said:


> Another of Anne Hathaway because I wish I had as much fun grocery shopping:


what model are her shoes?


----------



## rainyjewels

graffiti flats..

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301160806/detail.fly


----------



## DC-Cutie

MissCL said:


> I think her dad is, or was, a famous lawyer...



He was part of the OJ Simpson 'dream team' and passed away a few years ago.


----------



## ohNina

I think it's refreshing to see Kim K's shoes worn on the bottom.  I don't think she needs a new pair.  All of my CL's look like that after a couple of months.


----------



## MikaelaN

ohNina said:


> I think it's refreshing to see Kim K's shoes worn on the bottom.  I don't think she needs a new pair.  All of my CL's look like that after a couple of months.



ITA...There's something I love about seeing worn CL soles. I don't know what it is...


----------



## babypie

ohNina said:


> I think it's refreshing to see Kim K's shoes worn on the bottom.  I don't think she needs a new pair.  All of my CL's look like that after a couple of months.



Yeah I like seeing that too on celebs.  Shows they actually wear them, unlike Oprah's untainted soles.


----------



## rdgldy

I actually like that too.  I don't mind the worn soles at all-for what they cost I like seeing that they're well worn.


----------



## itsus

amazing...vickie b's cl's actually look like they fit her this time


----------



## laureenthemean

ohNina said:


> I think it's refreshing to see Kim K's shoes worn on the bottom.  I don't think she needs a new pair.  All of my CL's look like that after a couple of months.



Yeah, it kind of seems more...real?


----------



## 8seventeen19

And that's what Msr. Louboutin wants... worn soles.


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman


----------



## gabriellebirkin

hi everybody!!
as louboutin experts do you think that the alti pump will still be fashionable next year?
thankssssss


----------



## ladamadelbosco

rainyjewels said:


> graffiti flats..
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...gner-cat20022-4294964377/301160806/detail.fly




many thanks


----------



## karo

Kate Winslet


----------



## goodmornin

^^ ooh she kinda looks like Jordan here..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lindsay Lohan in Alti Pump


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad:


























More of her supposed look alike Carmen Electra (sorry if duplicates, some pics come up as red x's):


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith in Essence magazine:


 They are such a fabulous looking couple. I love them!


----------



## nillacobain

I realli dislike Christina's hairdo (it seems like she is wearing a wig) but I adore her No Barre!


----------



## surlygirl

Great pic of LiLo!


----------



## morfoula

surlygirl said:


> Great pic of LiLo!


definitely agree
i feel like christina ag looks too much like lady gaga....


----------



## rdgldy

love the last shot of Christina!


----------



## 8seventeen19

morfoula said:


> definitely agree
> *i feel like christina ag looks too much like lady gaga...*.



ITA!!! When I saw her on the VMAs I was like wtf????


----------



## karo

Debra Messing


----------



## karo

Heidi Klum


----------



## karo

America Ferrera


----------



## karo

Melania *****


----------



## karo

Taylor Swift


----------



## goodmornin

^^ HAhah.. Melania and Donald have the same squint!


----------



## rdgldy

was just thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## morfoula

and same fake tan. LOL


----------



## b00mbaka

What? That tan isn't real? I don't believe you! Next thing you'll say is that his hair isn't real, then I'll know you are lying!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Is Melania wearing the Declic or the Decollete?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like the Declic to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow they are starting to look alike! I can see Donald trying to teach her that squint! And her saying, "like this sweetheart!" Too funny!!


----------



## goodmornin

wonder if their kid also has the same squint and tan??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Probably! And, definitely the hair LOL!


----------



## more_CHOOS

haha...i was just thinking that melania and the donald looks so much alike!


----------



## danicky




----------



## morfoula

i love posh's boooties!


----------



## compulsive

I love VB & her style!


----------



## Jönathan

Debra Messing


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

danicky said:


>



I love VB but I love her Roberto Cavalli bag more


----------



## lilmissb

^I love her purple croc Rolandos even more!!! Have you seen them?


----------



## **shoelover**

danicky said:


>


can some one tell me what booties is she wearing? (alti boots 160 suede) maybe?

thanks


----------



## bagpunk

anyone know where to get that bag???
i wish i can wear booties, but alas my legs are to stumpy...



danicky said:


>


----------



## Jönathan

Keri Russell


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^I love her purple croc Rolandos even more!!! Have you seen them?


 

i want to see them!


----------



## nillacobain

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i want to see them!


 
http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=2&item=6747

http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=4&item=6073


----------



## nillacobain

*credit to: victoriadavidbeckham.blogspot.com*


----------



## sara999

yay keri russell!!! i LOVe her!


----------



## karwood

^^^^ I love her too! I loved her in "Felicity"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bagpunk said:


> anyone know where to get that bag???
> i wish i can wear booties, but alas my legs are to stumpy...



I haven't seen it anywhere on line, but its by Roberto Cavalli, and its called the "Apple Bag". I tried calling a boutique, but no one picked up. I'll try again later.


----------



## karwood

Mandy Moore:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Mandy looks so cute in that pic!


----------



## JuneHawk

nillacobain said:


> *credit to: victoriadavidbeckham.blogspot.com*



WOWSER!  Look at that skin tone difference!  I knew Dita was pasty but I didn't realize she was THIS pasty!


----------



## karwood

Debra Messing:


----------



## karwood

Cindi Leive, wearing CL Fontanete, and Jane Krakowski:


----------



## karwood

America Ferrera, wearing CLs, and Hillary *******:


----------



## karwood

Again, Jane Krakowski wearing CLs:


----------



## karwood

Molly Sims:


----------



## goodmornin

^^ I don't seem to be able to see the pictures


----------



## noah8077

Me either.


----------



## karwood

goodmornin said:


> ^^ I don't seem to be able to see the pictures


 
If you are at work, some office has software installed to prevent pics from uploading


----------



## noah8077

Nope, at home.


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I haven't seen it anywhere on line, but its by Roberto Cavalli, and its called the "Apple Bag". I tried calling a boutique, but no one picked up. I'll try again later.


 
The Roberto Cavalli Apple Bag: price tag of $2,995!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *nillacobain* - couldn't remember where I saw them! I really love them! When I earn squillions I will be able to justify purchasing them! 

Keri looks really cute! Haven't seen her for ages.


----------



## b00mbaka

goodmornin said:


> ^^ I don't seem to be able to see the pictures


 
I couldn't see the pictures earlier but I see them now.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Can't see the pics either and I'm at home too. Weird!


----------



## morfoula

i see them


----------



## Jönathan

karwood said:


> Mandy Moore:


 
Mandy looks really cute!! What CL shoe is that...I can't tell?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

umm could be satin decolottes (sp) or declics??


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Looks like Reese Witherspoon was wearing VPs at the VMAs:


----------



## shaq91

Kellie Pickler In CL Boots


----------



## JuneHawk

Reese looks stunning!


----------



## lolitablue

JuneHawk said:


> Reese looks stunning!


 
Love that dress!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sarah Buxton at the CMAs (I've never heard of her before but I guess she's a country singer)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Jessica Andrews (love her!) at the CMAs:


----------



## po0hping

I'm loving those boots on Kellie.  I'm not a big fan of the last two dresses but they sure picked the right shoes


----------



## noah8077

CL's all over the CMA's huh?


----------



## Jönathan

Marisa Tomei in Pigalles!


----------



## Jönathan

_
















__It's these are older pics, but I really like Ashlee Simpson wearing the Passmule Zeppas_


----------



## itsus

becki newton cl shopping


----------



## shaq91

Marisa Tomei looks amazing in those pigaelles! I really want a pair of pigaelles i think those will be my first pair of cls!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

karo said:


> Melania *****


 
Woah! What is up with Melania's face? Looks strange...Love the shoes though!


----------



## sara999

reese looks amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Been away for a couple of days, sorry if duplicates.  Nicole Richie:


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie and Marisa Tomei


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton:











Lauren Conrad:






Another of Victoria Beckham:






Sandra Bulloch:


----------



## angelcove

love, love, love marisa tomei's dress


----------



## goodmornin

Nicky Hilton really loves her Sigourneys!


----------



## shaq91

victoria & lauren look great!


----------



## 8seventeen19

No idea who this is... she was on the H stars thread. This picture is making me rethink the Twistochat!


----------



## noah8077

^^^^I love those!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ those look hott!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Nicole looks really cute!  

Those Twistochats are hot!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton:






Nicole Richie:











Duplicates of Christina Aguilera:


----------



## morfoula

i love nicky hiltons!


----------



## nillacobain

Christina's CLs are No barre or Mary Jane?


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina's are the No. Barre.


----------



## Jönathan

LavenderIce said:


> Been away for a couple of days, sorry if duplicates. Nicole Richie:


 
Is Nicole wearing Decolletes??


----------



## gemruby41

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## LavenderIce

Jönathan;8648018 said:
			
		

> Is Nicole wearing Decolletes??


 
I believe she is wearing black jazz Decollettes.  She's had them for a while.


----------



## goodmornin

^^ Did Nicole get her decolletes resoled black ?? or is it just the shadow? Or have they worn away so that they're kinda darker now?


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Christina's are the No. Barre.


 
thanks!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

goodmornin said:


> ^^ Did Nicole get her decolletes resoled black ?? or is it just the shadow? Or have they worn away so that they're kinda darker now?


 
I think they're worn away or the shadow.  I remember seeing a pic when it was still red.


----------



## LaDonna

*brandy* in bloody mary's


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

WOW!!! Brandy's looking smoking HOTT..thanks for the great photo of her, I have not seen here in a long time looking this nice!


----------



## LaDonna

*mary j blige* in alta arielle a talon python


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

GOOOOOO MJB!!! She's killing it too!! I just !


----------



## ledaatomica

so I never thought the Roccia python boots would look good on anyone but MJB totally gets it right! Good for her. She looks amazing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## morfoula

wow good for her... for her little tiny frame.. she's holding one of her boys (who's not a baby!!!) wearing 4 1/2 in heels!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

morfoula said:


> wow good for her... for her little tiny frame.. she's holding one of her boys (who's not a baby!!!) wearing 4 1/2 in heels!!!



I bow down to her.  I had to hold my not quite 3 month old baby a couple of days ago while wearing high but thick heels and I thought I wanted to die!  LOL


----------



## Jönathan

Katie Holmes in Decolletes...anyone know what color here? Camel??


----------



## MikaelaN

Those look like the camel jazz decolletes...i think...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Miroslava's friend in Fontanettes


----------



## 8seventeen19

Miroslava in what appears to be Nude VP with a gold tip


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## 8seventeen19

In black VPs


----------



## 8seventeen19

In Mlle Marchand


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG OMG look how hot the Alti pump is!


----------



## MikaelaN

Awesome pictures. She's very pretty but who is she?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Miroslava Duma. She is a special correspondence editor for Harper's in Russia


----------



## tuvili

Ah, thanks.  I was wondering, too!

Although the nude VPs with black tights are a big NO in my book


----------



## 8seventeen19

She very rarely has a miss but I must agree, black tights and nude vps are a noooo noo!


----------



## Karenada

She has got great style.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ It's funny because it looks like she took the black tights off in one of the pictures! Or else she put them on after the picture of her with the same outfit and bare legs. Maybe one of her friends kindly pulled her to the side. "Sweetie, about those tights ..."

Love her style though. Tights or no! Also, the Altipumps are insane! Love.


----------



## 01876

shoeaddictklw said:


> In black VPs



I love how she looks in this one.


----------



## gemruby41

VB


----------



## morfoula

i love the pic with the four girls! they all have lovely loubies on


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> Miroslava Duma. She is a special correspondence editor for Harper's in Russia


 
She looks like she is 14 yrs old


----------



## karwood

Marisa Tomei:


----------



## karwood

Marissa Jaret Winokur:


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams:


----------



## karwood

Anya Sarre:


----------



## shaq91

Kristin Cavallari Last Night @ Fontainebleau Miami Beach Grand Opening


----------



## carlinha

KC needs to retire those shoes...


----------



## Vixxen

What is her problem! I wish I had her e-mail address to send her a link to our forum!


----------



## goodmornin

Maybe she likes the feeling of her 4th toe getting some fresh air.


----------



## gemruby41

I guess she figures as long as she has on CL's it's all good.


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> She looks like she is 14 yrs old



Shes 24 which is just as  Who has that much success SO young? I'm 25 and it makes me think holy crap I have accomplished nothing!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha said:


> KC needs to retire those shoes...



I also think she has another color too! She likes that style! I think she needs a smaller size to secure that fifth toe.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

KC picks the worse possibly CLs for her feet.  I don't get it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Actually guys thats her fourth toe!! LMAO!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sure is! I remember my fifth toe being MIA too! Hmm...


----------



## 8seventeen19

The MAN himself!










Random Socialite wearing cork Catenitas


----------



## shaq91

Amanda Bynes


----------



## betty*00

Wow, Amanda looks great!


----------



## shaq91

Another one of Kristin Cavallari


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Every time I see her in them, I regret less and less not buying the ones on bluefly.


----------



## Echoes

shaq91 said:


> Another one of Kristin Cavallari




I really wish people would post more than a name.  Who are these people and why does anyone care about them?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Apparently the "Very Croise" can actually look chic on some people, a select few......here's Bee Shaffer (Anna Wintour's daughter):


----------



## AspenMai

Camille O'Sullivan - Burlesque rising star in UK


----------



## Jönathan

Katie Holmes...these CL's are very cute!! Anyone know the details?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Jönathan;8662320 said:
			
		

> Katie Holmes...these CL's are very cute!! Anyone know the details?



They are the "Gabine" (chunky heel version) in satin.


----------



## Jönathan

Cool, Thanks


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lauren


----------



## 8seventeen19

More LC in her Declics


----------



## shaq91

Kim Kardashian


----------



## nillacobain

Love those Alti Pumps!!


----------



## karwood

Michelle Trachtenberg:


----------



## rdgldy

I don't love Kim, but I really appreciate that she is a normal sized human being!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love Kim's Chanel frame bag!


----------



## itsus

what's with the love of loose fitting cl's


----------



## rockvixen76

I think some people have to get bigger sizes with pigalles so that they can get their foot in the toe box, what I don't get is how they kepp them on to walk in, when I had mine I would just fall out of them as they were so big at the back.


----------



## sara999




----------



## morfoula

even though i don't find seal attractive.... i love that couple! (and they made some PRETTY BABIES!)


----------



## balmiu

Nicole Richie


----------



## balmiu

Kerri Russel


----------



## balmiu

Nicole Richie


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenny McCarthy:


----------



## chay

Nikki Hilton


----------



## lilmissb

Nicki sure does love her booties. She wears them everywhere.


----------



## MikaelaN

I didn't know where else to post this but I was just watching Rihanna's new music video for "Rehab" and she was wearing the CL for Rodarte spiky heels.  You can only see them for a split second in the beginning of the video before she begins singing.  Just thought I'd share!


----------



## bagpunk

are those the whipsnake? (spelling?)




balmiu said:


> Nicole Richie


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bag- Those are not. They are roccia.


----------



## keya

Does anyone know if Rihanna is wearing leopard Alta Ariellas in the video for Disturbia? I've only seen it on youtube and I can't really tell. From one angle they look too pointy to be the AAs, and I haven't noticed a red sole, but the leopard spotting looks about the same.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Edit- I think those are Ayers Roccia Bagpunk..... I've only seen one one ebay here recently.


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman again


----------



## shaq91

Aly Michalka


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Morrison wearing Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Kristen Stewart:


----------



## karwood

Leslie Bibb:


----------



## LavenderIce

Molly Simms:


----------



## Rocky

So hot!


----------



## tuvili

holy cow.  I wish I could look that good naked.  Sigh.


----------



## balmiu

ooooo!!! what kind are those on Angelina??


----------



## goodmornin

^^nude VPs with burgundy tips?


----------



## bagpunk

shoeaddictklw said:


> Edit- I think those are Ayers Roccia Bagpunk..... I've only seen one one ebay here recently.



ayers roccia, that's right. thanks! i always have them confused...


----------



## Rocky

balmiu said:


> ooooo!!! what kind are those on Angelina??



Nude VP's w/burgundy tips.


----------



## LavenderIce

Mel B.:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kristen Scott:


----------



## omnivore

balmiu, looks like nude satin or patent VPs


----------



## bagpunk

anyone know what nichole ritchie's round sunglasses are?


----------



## Jönathan

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie:



Nicole Richie loves her Jazz Decolletes huh? It seems like she wears them all the time.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky & Paris Hilton:


----------



## gemruby41

Kim K.


----------



## bykimber




----------



## karo

Hayden


----------



## shaq91

Kim & Hayden both look gorgeous!


----------



## sara999

is hayden with eva longoria-parker? what happened to her hair!?


----------



## Jönathan

karo said:


> Hayden



Hayden looks really cute in her Rolande's


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> is hayden with eva longoria-parker? what happened to her hair!?


 
She has cutted her hair time ago!


----------



## karwood

Jamie Lynn Sigler wearing Orlan:


----------



## karwood

Tricia Helfer:


----------



## karwood

Kim K.:


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams:


----------



## Jönathan

Sarah Jessica Parker in VP's.

I must say I also love Sarah's dress too


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera


----------



## shaq91

Kelly Brook


----------



## Jönathan

shaq91 said:


> Kelly Brook


  Wow! nice satin VP's...are those tips glitter?


----------



## nillacobain

Love, Love SJP's dress!


----------



## cllover

I want Tricia Helfer's EB declics!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ u and me both cllover..what size are u?


----------



## **shoelover**

ush:just seen what size u are.


----------



## cllover

^What's yours?  Will keep my eyes peeled for those EB blues!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Tricia looks stunning! Who is she though?


----------



## sara999

she is in battlestar galactica


----------



## shaq91

Katie Price


----------



## JuneHawk

I could be wrong but I don't think those are Louboutins.  They don't look like any model I have ever seen.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yuck. She's so trashy.


----------



## cllover

Yeah, trashy all right.

They might be Lolas?  Toe doesn't look quite right, though.


----------



## Kamilla850

I agree with June, I think those are inspired CLs.


----------



## javaboo

Christina Aguilera:


----------



## cllover

^ cute outfit.  Skirt could be a wee bit longer, though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh Katie (err, Jordan), why?!


----------



## karo

Christina


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks sara.


----------



## **shoelover**

cllover said:


> ^What's yours?  Will keep my eyes peeled for those EB blues!!!



where the same size in delics a 35.5


----------



## shaq91

Katy Mixon


----------



## JuneHawk

Again, I don't think those are CLs


----------



## sara999

no, they are. the doppio nodo or something.


----------



## b00mbaka

Really sara? I thought they were betsey johnson? My friend has a pair that look just like them but not as high


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those are not the doppio's. Doppio's heel is much thinner. They are Betsey Johnson. The sole is hot pink!


----------



## sara999

ahh you're right. apologies!


----------



## legaldiva

Britney @ the Madonna Concert ... black patent VPs.

I LOVE YOU BRITNEY!!!!


----------



## shaq91

^^ i've posted that pic of britney b4! but she looks great!


----------



## cllover

**shoelover** said:


> where the same size in delics a 35.5


We might have to time share a pair


----------



## legaldiva

shaq91 said:


> ^^ i've posted that pic of britney b4! but she looks great!


 
Oops!  Thank you!!  I thought I'd gone back far enough ...


----------



## Miss_Q

Amy Poehler (wearing CL's) with Tina Fey


----------



## thoang0705

Britney is looking good these days.


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> Oops! Thank you!! I thought I'd gone back far enough ...


 
Thanks for posting Jen!  I was unable to see the previous one, so it's great to see Brit looking good.


----------



## LavenderIce

Solange Knowles:
















Lauren Conrad:






More of Hayden Panetierre:


----------



## cllover

What are the blue ones SK is wearing?  Am loving the blue patent!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

OMG I loooove Solange's blue Decolzeps! I've been trying to track a pair down in my size for the longest time!


----------



## babypie




----------



## babypie




----------



## morfoula

babypie said:


>



i love him. He's so freaking sexy....


----------



## LavenderIce

Sarah Michelle Geller:


----------



## shaq91

Nicole Richie


----------



## Sheena841

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## Sheena841

Letoya Luckett


----------



## Jönathan

Molly Sims in nude Decollete's


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## LaDonna

LavenderIce said:


> Sarah Michelle Geller:



i love her bag!  does anyone know who it's by?


----------



## Karenada

I think it could be chanel


----------



## karo

Nicky Hilton and Crystal Audigier (who ever she is)


----------



## babypie

^ Paris' feet look huge in those pics!


----------



## morfoula

karo said:


> Nicky Hilton and Crystal Audigier (who ever she is)



crystal audigier is the daughter of the guy that makes Ed Hardy


----------



## shaq91

Taylor Swift


----------



## afcgirl

morfoula said:


> crystal audigier is the daughter of the guy that makes Ed Hardy


 
She is only 16 and look what she is wearing!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Seriously! If she raises her arms her dress won't be covering much of anything anymore! AND she has on $1800 shoes!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

16?!?! She already look like she's about 10 years older! Damn! I thought she was at least Paris' age. That will not be cute when she turns 20 and look like she's 40. 


LOL! Baby, Paris' feet always look big!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I know! The pictures are from her Super Sweet 16th birthday party which will air on MTV.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Boy, oh boy! If my little sister left out like that I would through a blanket on her and embarrass her in front of her friends (you know how they hate that, LOL!).


----------



## babypie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> 16?!?! She already look like she's about 10 years older! Damn! I thought she was at least Paris' age. That will not be cute when she turns 20 and look like she's 40.
> 
> 
> LOL! Baby, Paris' feet always look big!


 
LOL I know


----------



## b00mbaka

Her feet ARE big for her thin legs. I believe she wears an 11/12


----------



## ashakes

LaDonna said:


> i love her bag! does anyone know who it's by?


  LaDonna, it is Chanel. I have it in my closet at the moment so if you would like to see photos, just PM me. I was sent this by accident instead of my bubble quilt bowler so I have to return it this week.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie:







More of the heiresses at the Super Sweet 16 Party:


----------



## shaq91

More Taylor Swift @ AMA Press Room


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i don't think those are louboutins???

are they?


----------



## sara999

they aren't. they're caesar paciotti


----------



## madamelizaking

Man..I can't believe I'm going to say this but Paris's feet make those loubs look horrible!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Was looking to see the audigier birthday party and lookie what I found!! I think a couple of people wanted to see what these booties looked like on? Personally, not a pink fan but I think she looks GREAT!
(from august)


----------



## shaq91

^^ damn lol i guess the red sole and heel isnt so unique after all then =/


----------



## shaq91

Erica Heynatz


----------



## LaDonna

thanks kitty and ash.  i wish i could get one, but way out of my price range right now.


----------



## ohNina

The crazy pink boots actually look pretty cute.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## sara999

you can tell by the little dagger charm...it's his trademark symbol


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## sara999

i love her! and i love that her tights crinkle in shoes too...mine do that and it makes me crazy!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah - Erica's an Aussie! But she looks weird in that photo


----------



## YaYa3

what style is Erica wearing in that photo?


----------



## lilmissb

YaYa - my guess is camel decolletes.


----------



## Jönathan

karo said:


> Reese Witherspoon




Very hot slingbacks I caught the interview with Reese on GMA she had on a really cute outfit too. 

They don't appear to be Rolande's what style are these??


----------



## sara999

Insectikas


----------



## madamelizaking

Reese witherspoon- They look like Somewhere's in the closed coat photos  and the open coat looks like insektica's...i think she wore two pairs! one to get there one to leave?






Erica is wearing camel patent decollete's for sure!


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

Shoshanna Lonstein Gruss







Bee Shaffer


----------



## YaYa3

i have a question ... in these celeb shots, some are wearing plain pumps (some simples, some decolletes, some ron rons, i think) with strapless or very dressy short dresses.  can you do that in 'real' life?  and if so, should they be patent or at least jazz?  i'll be MOG at my son's wedding in march and i want to look appropriate in a short cocktail dress.  these celebs look awesome in their pumps.  i want to look like that!  (well, at least in the pump category!)


----------



## evolkatie

I think they would look cute w/ decolletes or pigalles. I like wearing simples and ron rons w/ jeans just because they dont feel as sexy  IMO


----------



## IslandSpice

lilmissb said:


> YaYa - my guess is camel decolletes.


 
They look like milk patent decolletes to me


----------



## IslandSpice

Jönathan;8739790 said:
			
		

> Molly Sims in nude Decollete's


 
These look like camel patent to me, but not sure.


----------



## ohNina

yaya, I think as long as your dress is just above the knee (like the photo of Shoshana above) then you are fine with any pumps.


----------



## Jönathan

Keri Russell in 2006.


Keri was one of the first celebs I noticed wearing Christian Louboutin's
It was a few years ago before I knew who designed them. 

I would see these amazingly sexy heels with interesting red soles thinking to myself that they were really hot, but little did I know back then how popular they would soon become.


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, ohNina.  i think you're right!


----------



## legaldiva

*Islandspice*--did decolletes even come in a nude patent?  I thought the "nude" patent decollete was officially "camel"?


----------



## madamelizaking

Molly's are definitley camel but I'm pretty positive they do come in nude as well?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Not sure but I know they did come in beige. I thought the camel was the nude too.


----------



## krv

Not the best images, but here it goes, Faith Hill today on The View


----------



## ashakes

legaldiva said:


> *Islandspice*--did decolletes even come in a nude patent? I thought the "nude" patent decollete was officially "camel"?


 
There are camel and nude decolletes.  The camel that is sold in the US is not the same.  Nude was not available in the US.  I own nude ones and they are from Paris.

I attached some photos and yes I know I'm not a celebrity.


----------



## ashakes

The ones above are nude. These are camel ones from Saks for reference. I sold them though after getting the nude ones.


----------



## hlp_28

Asha - Your nude decollete is gorgeous !!!


----------



## msJenna

ashakes said:


> There are camel and nude decolletes.  The camel that is sold in the US is not the same.  Nude was not available in the US.  I own nude ones and they are from Paris.
> 
> I attached some photos and yes I know I'm not a celebrity.



I don't really think you have enough louboutins you crazy shoe lady!


----------



## msJenna

Nicole Richie in I want to say Babel's however you are more than welcome to correct me if I am wrong


----------



## karwood

Katie Lee Joel:


----------



## javaboo

msJenna said:


> Nicole Richie in I want to say Babel's however you are more than welcome to correct me if I am wrong



She's wearing the Bourge boots. The Babel's have a shorter rounder toe (kinda like the Ron Rons).


----------



## LavenderIce

Sarah Chalke:



























Nicky Hilton:











Another of Katie Lee Joel:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kelly Brook:
















Kristin Cavalieri:


----------



## rdgldy

But why does Kristen wear open shoes!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ half of her foot isn't even in the shoes!!!


----------



## gemruby41

OMG, why is Kristen still wearing those shoes.  I wish she would get on tpf, and maybe she would get a clue of how gross her feet looks in those shoes.


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing VPs:


----------



## karwood

Nicole Richie:


----------



## karwood

Erica Heynatz:


----------



## karwood

Heather Tom:


----------



## b00mbaka

LavenderIce said:


> Kristin Cavalieri:


 
She is hilarious! I think she wears them JUST so that we can talk about her. I don't even know who the woman is but I can spot her feet a mile away (I sound like a foot perv, don't I?)! LOL! It looks like she's thinking "Okay, TPFers! Post away!"


----------



## rainyjewels

i can't imagine they're even comfortable for her for her toes to be jammed up by the straps!! why is she always wearing them?!?!!? baffling.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, wow Kristen if you are reading this: PLEASE SIZE DOWN, so they can bring your toes together!!!

Wow, Nicole is wearing the ring lizard VPs look like!! I love them!


----------



## Chaneller

BTW, which celeb owns the largest CL collection, what do you think?

Nicole Richie, Nicky Hilton, Victoria Beckham, Heidi Montag...?


----------



## LavenderIce

^You forgot Christina Aguilera


----------



## funandsun

Dita Von Teese, for sure!!!


----------



## goodmornin

kate walsh??


----------



## LavenderIce

I want a lot of the CLs Dita, Christina and Nicole have.


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kourtney Kardashian:


----------



## LavenderIce

Katey Perry:


----------



## DC-Cutie

LavenderIce said:


> Kristin Cavalieri:



it's Sooooooooo obvious that she has no friends, because friends don't let friends wear ill fitting CLs.  Pure utter disgrace!


----------



## purplekicks

DC-Cutie said:


> it's Sooooooooo obvious that she has no friends, because friends don't let friends wear ill fitting CLs.  Pure utter disgrace!



 I know!!  I can't comprehend how you can put on shoes, see your toes hanging off the shoe through straps, walk around and FEEL that your feet are falling over the footbed, and still wear them on a red carpet.  WHAT is she thinking?!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## LaDonna

^ oooh, nice jumbo!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Victoria Beckham:


----------



## rainyjewels

ugh love the rolandos. she clearly loves them too - i constantly see her in them!


----------



## purplekicks

VB is *such* a trooper, I don't know how she does it.  Being fabulous 24/7 with kids.. it's just unbelievable.  Love her.


----------



## babypie

VB can do no wrong


----------



## lilmissb

She is super stylish!


----------



## eggpudding

Totally agree, she makes all black look so good!


----------



## nillacobain

purplekicks said:


> VB is *such* a trooper, I don't know how she does it. Being fabulous 24/7 with kids.. it's just unbelievable. Love her.


 

I totally agree! I don't know how she can walk in NYC (almost December) without a maxi coat!!


----------



## lilmissb

Don't forget she is from the UK!


----------



## rockvixen76

^^ that's what I was gonna say, I don't mind the cold at all and hate wearing coats, VB is sooooo stylish when she is out and about with her kids I wish I could manage to do it, I can do the out in heels but looking stylish is sometimes debatable! AND her shoes look like they fit in these pics!!!


----------



## nillacobain

lilmissb said:


> Don't forget she is from the UK!


----------



## ohNina

That picture is funny now that you point it out.  Her hubby  is wearing a heavy coat, scarf & winter hat.  She is just in a little 1/2 coat.  As a So Cal girl, it makes me cold just looking at her!


----------



## nillacobain

ohNina said:


> That picture is funny now that you point it out. Her hubby  is wearing a heavy coat, scarf & winter hat. She is just in a little 1/2 coat. As a So Cal girl, *it makes me cold just looking at her*!


 
Me too!


----------



## Elise499

I don't know where to post it. 
Christina Aguilera's stylist chose shoes for American music awards.

http://celebrity.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=celebrity.icon


----------



## stylelaw

Heidi Klum on Jay Leno the other night was wearing the mad marys! They looked great on her! Unlike on me with my chubbier leg haha!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ 

looove those! .... i need some boots bad!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Nicole Richie looks great! I love her jacket and her boots, and Harlow is such a cutie!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Nicole is rocking those boots.  Harlow looks like her daddy!


----------



## shaq91

Nicole looks great! luv her boots she looks amazing in them!


----------



## *Lo

Nicole Looks FABULOUS!


----------



## lulabee

I absolutely looove Nicoles style! She always looks amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oh dear! she picked the wrong jeans!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^ ITA!


----------



## Elise499

Britney Spears


----------



## shaq91

^^ brit looks amazing! where is that pic from?

Aubrey O'Day


----------



## Elise499

shaq91 said:


> ^^ brit looks amazing! where is that pic from?



Glamour


----------



## babypie

^^LOL that guy looks a bit afraid of those bloody marys!


----------



## LaDonna

nvrmind


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> oh dear! she picked the wrong jeans!!!




I second that!!!


----------



## LaDonna

nicole looks great!  i really love that jacket she has on!  and harlow is adorable!

britney is looking good again!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham


----------



## YaYa3

i want EVERYTHING she has on!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

She really gets a lot of wear out of those red Rolandos! Love it!


----------



## Jönathan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> oh dear! she picked the wrong jeans!!!


 So true!!


----------



## shaq91

Heidi Klum


----------



## babypie

Wow, those were made for Heidi!


----------



## lilmissb

Heidi is gorgeous as usual! Hard to believe that woman has popped out 3 kids!!!!


----------



## *Lo

Those do look great on heidi!


----------



## stylelaw

I LOVE THOSE SHOES!!! except they dont look good on me, they look amazing on heidi though!


----------



## ebonyone

I think she picked the jeans that she liked and felt comfortable in .


----------



## Jönathan

ebonyone said:


> I think she picked the jeans that she liked and felt comfortable in .



Very true, but you should be able to have your favorite jeans altered by a professional tailor for wearing with heels or flats. In this case they fit great, but the length was wrong for heels...IMHO


----------



## 01876

Jönathan;8816468 said:
			
		

> Very true, but you should be able to have your favorite jeans altered by a professional tailor for wearing with heels or flats. In this case they fit great, but the length was wrong for heels...IMHO


What was wrong with her jeans in that picture?  Serious question.  Should have been shorter?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

01876 said:


> What was wrong with her jeans in that picture? Serious question. Should have been shorter?


 
for 1 that light wash is doing NOTHING FOR HER ... they make JLo look way wide and have thunder thighs.

2. They are way too tight on her ... she's looks SQUEEZED.

i could care less about the length


----------



## rdgldy

I agree-a darker wash would be better, and those are just too tight!


----------



## Jönathan

01876 said:


> What was wrong with her jeans in that picture?  Serious question.  Should have been shorter?



I should correct myself when I said they fit "great".  I was just agreeing with what *eboyone* said that Jennifer must think they are comfortable.

After examining the pic closer I must agree with *nakedmosher 2 of 3*. I really don't like the light wash or how tight they are either, but my first impression was they were way too long.


----------



## Miss_Q

Elise499 said:


> Britney Spears


 

What shoe is she wearing?


----------



## rdgldy

she looks great!


----------



## eggpudding

^black suede Declics I think!


----------



## lilmissb

^^That's what I would have guessed too.


----------



## Miss_Q

eggpudding said:


> ^black suede Declics I think!


 

thought so! i'm so glad i ordered them.


----------



## JuneHawk

Yup, they are black suede Declics and I'm pretty sure they are 140s.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jennifer Lopez in Fontanetes


----------



## cllover

Love Britney's black declics!  So jealous of how J.Lo looks hot in everyday clothing and light make-up!  Love how the fontanetes go with her shirt.


----------



## LaDonna




----------



## LaDonna




----------



## *Lo

Is that Keira Knightly?  Her makeup is crappy


----------



## lilmissb

^^What is Sienna wearing? Satin something or others?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Satin scissor girls. Not liking them with the tights...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks MPA, I thought they were but couldn't see any diff btwn the shoes and the tights! Sheerer black ones would have been nicer. Then you could actually see the shoes!


----------



## foxycleopatra

lilmissb said:


> ^^What is Sienna wearing? Satin something or others?



Sienna's are actually the black satin Drapanova's from 2006 (not the Scissor Girl).  She's been photographed many times before in those Drapanova's as well.


----------



## LaDonna

^ thanks foxy.  i was over here trying to think of the name and i knew it was drapa something, but i couldn't think of it.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks!


----------



## keya

Yep, those are the Drapanovas. They both look starved and pouty... Sienna is so tiny and gorgeous.


----------



## Jönathan

Kristin Davis wearing in what I think looks like Jolie Noeud Dorcet Sandals, but in a slide version? Anyone know what these are called?


----------



## keya

^ They're just called Joli Noeud


----------



## Jönathan

^^
Cool, thanks


----------



## evolkatie

Can someone tell me which black pumps Reese Witherspoon was wearing in 4 Christmases?


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese was wearing Decollettes in Four Christmases.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome katie.

Here are a couple more of Sienna Miller and the Drapinovas:


----------



## ayla

Here's a better picture, although not really larger of Ms. Spears -


----------



## sara999

i love britney...but that doesn't even look like her. the face is all wrong


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> i love britney...but that doesn't even look like her. the face is all wrong


 
Photoshop rules!! LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^So does hair!


----------



## luxlover

LavenderIce said:


> Reese was wearing Decollettes in Four Christmases.




I thought I saw stripes on her shoes in the movie poster so I thought it was the Insectika?? Though I might be wrong


----------



## luxlover

Lavender you're right. Its the decollete in black. Good eyes


----------



## lv_luva

DamierAddict said:


>


 
What style is this? Thanks!


----------



## karo

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## sara999

hmm. im' not really loving scarjo's outfit. but the shoes are hot!


----------



## Jönathan

^^

I agree with Sara. The rolando's are hot, but that's about it.


----------



## shaq91

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Jönathan

Emma Bunton & Geri Halliwell

What style are Emma's CL's??

I believe Geri is wearing Yves Saint Laurent heels.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Lady Gaga (from Perez)


----------



## JuneHawk

Who is this Lady Gaga?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^Some new singer.. I don't know much about her, her songs are catchy though. That's about all I know. She's the one some people claim Christina Aguilera is copying, her look and sound that is.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are those satin Palace Zeppa's that Emma is wearing?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

RedSoleAddict said:


> ^Some new singer.. I don't know much about her, her songs are catchy though. That's about all I know. She's the one some people claim Christina Aguilera is copying, her look and sound that is.



Wait, if she is new, how is Xtina copying her? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Or, are they talking about Xstina's recent change? She's always changing so I thought that is what it was.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wait, if she is new, how is Xtina copying her? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Or, are they talking about Xstina's recent change? She's always changing so I thought that is what it was.


 
first of all  lady gaga 

she has always had the whole straight hair, bangs, and electronica sound

christina's "new" look and her electronica sound is kind of copying her

lady gaga's hit is "just dance" ... pretty good track


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Never heard of her... I think Lady Gaga should be flattered by that. Artists are always taking from people they like. Surely, Lady Gaga saw someone with straight hair and bangs, before she started wearing, so she got inspiration from someone else too. 

I don't really understand the whole copying thing when they didn't actually create the style or look themselves to begin with. Just me though.


----------



## cllover

sara999 said:


> hmm. im' not really loving scarjo's outfit. but the shoes are hot!


Scarjo is looking awfully frumpy.


----------



## cllover

oooh I like those on Emma - she was always my favorite Spice Girl :shame:


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Never heard of her... I think Lady Gaga should be flattered by that. Artists are always taking from people they like. Surely, Lady Gaga saw someone with straight hair and bangs, before she started wearing, so she got inspiration from someone else too.
> 
> I don't really understand the whole copying thing when they didn't actually create the style or look themselves to begin with. Just me though.


 
Lady Gaga has been out for awhile just internationally (but not as long as Xtina) and has had that futuristic clothing & singing style the whole time. I thought Xtina's newest song was Lady Gaga's until I saw her perform it on an award show & even then I had to do a double-take because she looked JUST like her! I love Christina Aguilera's music but it's just weird to see her following someone else's style. She's usually a trendsetter herself.


----------



## goodmornin

I think it was Xtina that made some snide remarks about her first when asked if she knew who Lady Gaga was and if she had been copying her style.

I think she said something like.. "I don't even know if that is a man or woman"

WTF - her name is *Lady* Gaga


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wait, if she is new, how is Xtina copying her? Shouldn't it be the other way around? Or, are they talking about Xstina's recent change? She's always changing so I thought that is what it was.



No Ma'am Miss ShooGirl.  Lady Gaga has had this look and sound for a while.  XTina's look has always been that dirty fake bake tan, heavy blush, dry as the sahara desert hair.  And she'd never dne the electronic pop sound.  So yes, I love X-Tina, but clearly she has copied Lady Gaga's look.


----------



## JuneHawk

goodmornin said:


> I think it was Xtina that made some snide remarks about her first when asked if she knew who Lady Gaga was and if she had been copying her style.
> 
> I think she said something like.. "I don't even know if that is a man or woman"
> 
> WTF - her name is *Lady* Gaga



That means nothing, it could be a drag queen.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lady Gaga was the inspiration for my sister's love for the taupe C'est Moi.  I'll post pics of that later.  For now here's Nicole Richie:


----------



## lilmissb

cllover said:


> Scarjo is looking awfully frumpy.




She's landed herself one hot man so I guess she feels she can let herself go??? 

And dare I weigh in on the whole Christina thing. She has been looking like a glam old Hollywood screen star for the last couple of years. She left that Dirrty image behind when Donatella put her foot down about what kind of image she wanted to rep Versace didn't she?

I do however agree that Christina hasn't gone full electronic before but she has reinvented herself over and over again like Madonna. From Mouseketeer to sexpot to dirrty to glam. I personally have never really seen Lady Gaga. The only time I had was on So You Think You Can Dance. Don't know her songs etc so have no opinion on whose copying who.

*sit down an watch the bullets come my way!* ush:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh good Lord. I DON'T KNOW WHO LADY GAGA IS (and really don't care to know)! I am not making a statement about her at all, I was just wondering!!! I am not talking about her, just asking questions about the copying because it was brought up. 1. I have never heard the rumor. 2. One again, don't know who she is. 3. I AM NOSY!!! 

I said the copying thing because surely Lady Gaga didn't create it, someone had to have done it before her. Xstina is always mimicking someone or something, so I don't really understand the big deal. 


Back off Lady Gaga fans, I am not dissing her. Still Xstina is clearly way more popular than she is and it could help with Lady Gaga's popularity if her name is associated with Xstina. I could careless who copied who because they ALL DO IT!!!

*sitting back with lilmissb and waiting for those same bullets* LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wasn't being so serious about my statements, JimmyChooGirl.  It's just the way I talk.  Guaranteed if we were talking in person, you'd be in stitches talking with me about X-Tina, Lady Gaga and any other celeb - LOL

**passes shield to ChooGirl for bullets**


----------



## goodmornin

Just a little comparison...

Who's who??










Again.. Who's who??









and last of all..

Who's who...







compliments of perez...

*not going to make any judgements or statements*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks for the shield DC!!

Once again, the copying (which I'd rather call inspiration) thing is nothing new... It has been going for quite some time with TONS of celebs.

Wasn't they just doing this with Beyonce and Rihanna last month. Some of those editors need to get better stories.

Heck, I was trying to channel my inner janet the other day.

I just think the media need to get new things to write about really. 

:back2topic:


----------



## JuneHawk

names by pics


goodmornin said:


> Just a little comparison...
> 
> Who's who??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christina
> 
> 
> Again.. Who's who??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaga                                   christina?
> 
> and last of all..
> 
> Who's who...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christina                                   gaga
> 
> 
> compliments of perez...
> 
> *not going to make any judgements or statements*


----------



## ohNina

JuneHawk said:


> That means nothing, it could be a drag queen.


----------



## b00mbaka

June, you are correct!



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh good Lord. I DON'T KNOW WHO LADY GAGA IS (and really don't care to know)! I am not making a statement about her at all, I was just wondering!!! I am not talking about her, just asking questions about the copying because it was brought up. 1. I have never heard the rumor. 2. One again, don't know who she is. 3. I AM NOSY!!!
> 
> I said the copying thing because surely Lady Gaga didn't create it, someone had to have done it before her. Xstina is always mimicking someone or something, so I don't really understand the big deal.
> 
> 
> Back off Lady Gaga fans, I am not dissing her. Still Xstina is clearly way more popular than she is and it could help with Lady Gaga's popularity if her name is associated with Xstina. I could careless who copied who because they ALL DO IT!!!
> 
> *sitting back with lilmissb and waiting for those same bullets* LOL!


 
I hope I didn't say anything offensive! You guys don't need to sheild from me!

*adjusts holster*


----------



## lilmissb

^^*June* you beat me to it, that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## lilmissb

Is it just me or is this all really funny??! I can't help but smile and giggle to myself. I love that we can just bash it out over one innocent photo and comment!

*wiggles closer to jimmyshoogirl with the shield just in case!* LOL


----------



## Jönathan

LavenderIce said:


> Lady Gaga was the inspiration for my sister's love for the taupe C'est Moi. I'll post pics of that later. For now here's Nicole Richie:


 What style is Nicole wearing...They look like NP's, but the heel seems higher than normal?


----------



## javaboo

She's wearing the NP


----------



## My Purse Addiction




----------



## shaq91

All those girls look fantastic!


----------



## javaboo

Heidi:


----------



## lolitablue

shaq91 said:


> All those girls look fantastic!


 
Who are they?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Victoria's Secret angels (models).


----------



## My Purse Addiction

.


----------



## lolitablue

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Victoria's Secret angels (models).


 
LOL! Missed it! Thank you!


----------



## shaq91

Britney Spears


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Britney looks fantastic in that picture!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ what are those?? suede declics???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, looks like the 140s.


----------



## cllover

oooh I love Heidi whoever's blue dress!


----------



## karo

Michelle Williams


----------



## nillacobain

javaboo said:


> Heidi:


 
I think Heidi's face is very different from what I saw in The Hills (when she was still LC's friend)...


----------



## Miss_Q

Britney


----------



## xboobielicousx

britney looks great but i want to pull up her dress alittle...i think i see a nip slip :wondering


----------



## sara999

i know! it's too low! but she looks great and i love her


----------



## surlygirl

I was thinking the same thing, xboobieliciousx! She's definitely boobie in that pic. LOL! She looks cute, though. Work it, Brit Brit!


----------



## JuneHawk

cllover said:


> oooh I love Heidi whoever's blue dress!




me too


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman


----------



## karo

Marisa Miller 
Miranda Kerr 
Selita Ebanks


----------



## shaq91

Brit looks amazing! she's looking so gorgeous lately! can't wait to watch tonight and see what she was doing there.


----------



## YaYa3

are those the same suede declics on brit (in the itsy-top dress)?  and what are miranda kerr and selita ebanks wearing in the above post?  sorry ... still trying to recognize all the shoes!  (my guess is that the two above are decolletes???)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, they're the same Declics, and the other two do look like Decolletes.


----------



## karwood

Victoria Secrets model: Selita Ebank and Miranda Kerr wearing CLs:


----------



## karwood

Scarlett Johansson:


----------



## YaYa3

shoe on scarlett?  rolando?


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams:






Wearing these:


----------



## b00mbaka

Karwood, is it possible for you to repost that picture? What is it? A maryjane rolande


----------



## karwood

Scarlett Johanssen:


----------



## lilmissb

^^I can see the shoe just not Amy!


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> shoe on scarlett? rolando?


 
They look like the Rolandos


----------



## karwood

Can you see it now?


----------



## b00mbaka

Nope


----------



## Miss_Q

Nevermind. She got the pic to work


----------



## karwood

Now?


----------



## shaq91

there's three of the same pic on this page now LOL!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Sorry, I see them now ush:

Thanks Karwood!!!


----------



## surlygirl

I like the slingback that Amy is wearing! Cute!!!


----------



## karwood

shaq91 said:


> there's three of the same pic on this page now LOL!


 
I thought the other two pics could not be seen Oh well I am glad it finally came up


----------



## lilmissb

yup! They actually look ok on. I wasn't too sure about them.


----------



## luxlover

karo said:


> Nicole Kidman



What style does Nicole Kidman have on? I've never seen those before. They're kinda cool.


----------



## Jönathan

I agree with you surlygirl!
I think Amy looks adorable in those slingbacks...although I'm a big fan of slingbacks. The Rolande is my favorite CL style.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Christina wearing Bronze Lady Gres




Christina wearing No Barre


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I'm not liking Christina's Lady Gres with that dress...maybe it's just the way the colors photographed. Her makeup looks gorgeous though!


----------



## Jönathan

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I'm not liking Christina's Lady Gres with that dress...maybe it's just the way the colors photographed. Her makeup looks gorgeous though!



Christina's makeup was perfect tonight.


----------



## groia

Heidi Klum poses after cutting the ribbon at the new Victoria's Secret  flagship store on Lexington Avenue in New York City


----------



## groia

Same event, from left to right:
Selita Ebanks, Marisa Miller, Sharen Turney (CEO of Victoria's Secret), Heidi  Klum, Alessandra Ambrosio, Doutzen Kroes


----------



## groia

Another pic


----------



## sara999

my shoesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!! i think christina looks FABULOUS there. i find her to be a bit 'overdone' sometimes. i love when she's more natural!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm going to plaster my fridge with pictures of the VS Angels.  

I'm so glad I worked out this morning!!!!!


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Christina wearing Bronze Lady Gres


 
NOT FAIR!!!!!! She is wearing my UHG!!!!


----------



## karwood

Scarlett Johansson, those look like New Simples:


----------



## karwood

Actress Vanessa Ferlito wearing yoyos:


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> NOT FAIR!!!!!! She is wearing my UHG!!!!


me too hun. in the performance photos


----------



## evolkatie

wow those nude yoyos really makes vanessa look like shes not wearing shooes


----------



## shaq91

Eva Mendes


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ omg! Are those the mirrored VPs? I die!


----------



## morfoula

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ omg! Are those the mirrored VPs? I die!


----------



## javaboo

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ omg! Are those the mirrored VPs? I die!



I think those are the Hyper Prive.


----------



## legaldiva

I love the nude patent with leopard print dress on Vanessa--PERFECTION.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Katykit01

*VB* loves Rolandos


----------



## SLCsocialite

Christina Looks FABULOUS.


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## b00mbaka

^^^ Who is that?


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> I think those are the Hyper Prive.


 

Are the these ones from the new season?


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ omg! Are those the mirrored VPs? I die!


 
Yup they are!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oooh!!! I love those!!!


----------



## karwood

LC:


----------



## karwood

Amanda Bynes:


----------



## lilmissb

I REALLY REALLY REALLY  those Silver shoes, HP's or VP's, I don't care! I love them in the pink too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Yup they are!!



I want these!


----------



## surlygirl

lilmissb said:


> I REALLY REALLY REALLY  those Silver shoes, HP's or VP's, I don't care! I love them in the pink too.


 
Me, too! I am going to call them OMGs because that's how I feel when I see them!


----------



## karwood

Toccara Jones:


----------



## lilmissb

surlygirl said:


> Me, too! I am going to call them OMGs because that's how I feel when I see them!


 

 Hehehehehe...I know what you mean! I'm right there with you. The shoes new name is OMGs!


----------



## karwood

Oprah:


----------



## archygirl

Katykit01 said:


> *VB* loves Rolandos


 
must have black rolandos.....


----------



## YaYa3

hey ... for us newbies, when you post pics of celebs, could you tell us what shoe they're wearing?  it really helps.  thanks!


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> hey ... for us newbies, when you post pics of celebs, could you tell us what shoe they're wearing? it really helps. thanks!


 
Oprah: Tortoise VPs w/ Gold toes
Tocarra: Alti Pumps
LC: Declics
Amanda: Decolletes
Eva Mendez: The "OMG!" CL shoes (just kiddin!) I really don't know what they are called, but I am positive they are a new CL style


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Hee!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I second Amanda wearing black decolletes. That's what they looked like to me.

Here here to OMGs!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, thank you!  that REALLY helps!


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> oh, thank you! that REALLY helps!


 
No problem! Next time i try to remember to post the names of shoe.


----------



## purplekicks

b00mbaka said:


> ^^^ Who is that?



Lauren Santo Domingo; she works at Vogue.


----------



## lilgooseberry

not sure if this was mentioned before, but Pink is wearing two pairs (as i know of) of CLs in her new video sober- will try and find pics.


----------



## groia

A picture of Claudia Schiffer from the Italian edition of Vanity Fair (few months ago)


----------



## groia

Two more pictures of Scarlett Johansson at the premiere of "The Spirit" in Madrid


----------



## groia

Two more pictures of Eva Mendes with Scarlett Johansson at the launch party for their movie "The Spirit" in London


----------



## JuneHawk

groia said:


> A picture of Claudia Schiffer from the Italian edition of Vanity Fair (few months ago)



Are those black Lola Flores?


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckman wearing Rolandos:


----------



## shaq91

Beyonce


----------



## lilmissb

JuneHawk said:


> Are those black Lola Flores?




I believe it is. I've tried them on and they are actually really nice shoes but I felt like I had my feet in a boat!!! LOL


----------



## lightblue84

BETTER PIC OF BEYONCE'


----------



## lilmissb

^I love altadamas but I need them in black watersnake cos anything else would just be plain tacky on me IMO! They look great on B though!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lightblue84 said:


> BETTER PIC OF BEYONCE'



I want these shoes sooo bad,


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Kate Blanchett:


----------



## madamelizaking

WOAH!! Are those black vps w/white tips?!?!


----------



## lilmissb

^^looks like it! Cool huh?


----------



## ally143

madamelizaking said:


> WOAH!! Are those black vps w/white tips?!?!


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Those are really HOT!! I love the contrast!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Does anybody know if the altadama's that Beyonce have on are still available and if they went on sale?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think foxycleopatra said they didn't go on sale, and just about sold out at Saks.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks! Now I am sad!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks! Now I am sad!




Foot Candy has the brown ones on sale if you can take those....

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...LOU&category=SAL&sortby=&numperpage=60&pos=0&


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, but I am not really feeling that color. I like the grey ones more. I ma need to get them though to get a fix. LOL! I would prefer to get them from Saks so I don't break my ban. I can return my pink Rolando's and get those!


----------



## lilmissb

^^hahaha jimmyshoogirl, you're too funny! I'm pretty short so I'd love some altadamas. But on sale. If you already have rolandos then maybe return them.


----------



## rainyjewels

those could be black with silver tip privatitas..


----------



## shaq91

Dita Von Tese


----------



## shaq91

Kelly Brook


----------



## lilmissb

^^Is it my imagination or are Dita's shoes too big for her? I always love her though, so old hollywood glamour queen.


----------



## savvysgirl

Definately too big!!!


----------



## shaq91

lilmissb said:


> ^^Is it my imagination or are Dita's shoes too big for her? I always love her though, so old hollywood glamour queen.



yea they r 2 big or maybe her feet just slipping in them who knows lol but i still think she looks really pretty.


----------



## YaYa3

what's wrong with dita's legs?


----------



## lilmissb

^She's super pale

Oh and rainy - didn't think of that! Could be privatitas.


----------



## tuvili

lilmissb said:


> ^She's super pale



Some of us come that way.  No returns


----------



## DC-Cutie

tuvili said:


> Some of us come that way.  No returns



and she wears it well.  I'd rather see pale an beautiful than fake bake, sun burned, oompaloompa and tough as leather skin....

I love Dita, great style and so lady like.


----------



## YaYa3

*DC-Cutie*, i agree completely.  her legs just look spotted, but it could just be the photograph.  she does have great style!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think it may be the sparkles from the carpet that make her legs look like that. Kelly Brook's legs are the exact same and she is no where near as pale.


----------



## *Lo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks, but I am not really feeling that color. I like the grey ones more. I ma need to get them though to get a fix. LOL! I would prefer to get them from Saks so I don't break my ban. I can return my pink Rolando's and get those!


 

Hey Jimmy! I am in the same boat as you, I want them so bad, but was unable to find them.  But when I called CL Las Vegas the girl told me that they may come back out for spring and she put my name on the wait list, so i suggest maybe calling them up if you want to wait it out with me


----------



## laureenthemean

shaq91 said:


> Dita Von Tese



OMG, shoe twins!  


...Well, except I think hers are the 120s.


----------



## mychillywilly

My Purse Addiction said:


> Kate Blanchett:



Saw her wearing the same shoes last night on Jay Leno. They are slingback with some white on the back. They should be the Architek (sp?).


----------



## babypie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> for 1 that light wash is doing NOTHING FOR HER ... they make JLo look way wide and have thunder thighs.
> 
> 2. They are way too tight on her ... she's looks SQUEEZED.
> 
> i could care less about the length



If those are considered thunder thighs I may never wear jeans again!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Lo said:


> Hey Jimmy! I am in the same boat as you, I want them so bad, but was unable to find them.  But when I called CL Las Vegas the girl told me that they may come back out for spring and she put my name on the wait list, so i suggest maybe calling them up if you want to wait it out with me



Oh thank you!


----------



## babypie

goodmornin said:


> I think it was Xtina that made some snide remarks about her first when asked if she knew who Lady Gaga was and if she had been copying her style.
> 
> I think she said something like.. "I don't even know if that is a man or woman"
> 
> WTF - her name is *Lady* Gaga



Gotta say, having never heard of or seen "Lady Gaga", when I saw that pic just now I thought it was a man.  Lady Gaga sounds like a drag name too...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Baby, don't go there with the Lady Gaga comments - TRUST ME! LOL!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Baby, don't go there with the Lady Gaga comments - TRUST ME! LOL!!



LOL - she don't want none of that, that was flying around last week, huh??

**passes shield to BabyPie**


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Lo said:


> Hey Jimmy! I am in the same boat as you, I want them so bad, but was unable to find them.  But when I called CL Las Vegas the girl told me that they may come back out for spring and she put my name on the wait list, so i suggest maybe calling them up if you want to wait it out with me



I just called the CL Las Vegas, because I too, want them, and they said they are only supposed to get the Altadama's in Brown, but maybe they will show up in grey. I put my name on the waiting list just in case though..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> LOL - she don't want none of that, that was flying around last week, huh??
> 
> **passes shield to BabyPie**


I know, right?!


----------



## babypie

DC-Cutie said:


> LOL - she don't want none of that, that was flying around last week, huh??
> 
> **passes shield to BabyPie**



LOL


----------



## *Lo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I just called the CL Las Vegas, because I too, want them, and they said they are only supposed to get the Altadama's in Brown, but maybe they will show up in grey. I put my name on the waiting list just in case though..


 

yeah, she said its not 100% but i figured it was worth a shot, im desperate for them, lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dita again- I know she's worn these CLs before but I can't remember the style name:


----------



## luxlover

^^ whos the guy with her? he looks familiar for some reason.

Dita, as always looks very fashionable =)


----------



## shaq91

luxlover said:


> ^^ whos the guy with her? he looks familiar for some reason.
> 
> Dita, as always looks very fashionable =)



isnt he that guy who used to play in movies in the 90's i think he was the principal in The Problem Child and the wedding cordinator in Father Of The Bride lol but i might be wrong =/


----------



## My Purse Addiction

His name is B.D. Wong and he plays the psychologist on Law and Order: SVU.


----------



## shaq91

My Purse Addiction said:


> His name is B.D. Wong and he plays the psychologist on Law and Order: SVU.



o, ok well i was close he played howard weinstein in father of the bride lol.


----------



## mcmug17

Scissor Crisscross


----------



## lilmissb

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Baby, don't go there with the Lady Gaga comments - TRUST ME! LOL!!



Oh no! I think those names should be banned now!!! LOL.  ush:


----------



## sara999

i love bd wong! and svu!


----------



## LavenderIce

My Purse Addiction said:


> Dita again- I know she's worn these CLs before but I can't remember the style name:


 
I believe Dita is wearing the Bineoud, one of the many older styles that I am lusting and aching for.

leda, foxy, laureen, anyone, please feel free to correct me.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> OMG, shoe twins!
> 
> 
> ...Well, except I think hers are the 120s.


 
I now regret not getting them in Lavender so that I could be a Dita-Laureen-Lav shoe triplet.  Still love my green ones.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I still prefer your green ones!


----------



## laureenthemean

sara999 said:


> i love bd wong! and svu!


Me too!  I wish they'd have him on in the current season.


----------



## LavenderIce

Hilary Duff:

















Lo Bosworth:











Marissa Miller:






Heather Locklear:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I love Lo's Decolletes but that outfit is not flattering on her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Been away from this thread a few days.  There are a lot of super posters here and I can't keep up.  Also, some pics are showing up as red x's.  My apologies in advanced is there are any repeats.

More of Beyonce Knowles in the Alta Damas:


----------



## LavenderIce

I know some of these have been posted already, but here are a few more of Michelle Williams, Britney Spears, Eva Mendez and the Victoria's Secret models:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ugh! The torture looking at Beyonce's shoes! I should have kept them! Stupid meeee!! I love Eva's dress!


----------



## sakura

*jimmyshoogirl*, you had those Alta Damas?  Where did you get them from?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, I did. I returned them the next day because I was not ready to swallow the price for some shoes that I was so-so about at the time. They were at Saks, but much earlier this year!


----------



## sakura

Darn it, they're probably not available anymore!  Maybe it's just as well.  Sigh...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So far they are not available. I have 2 SA's working on the search though. All one could find was a size 8, I think.


----------



## Oruka

My Purse Addiction said:


> I love Lo's Decolletes but that outfit is not flattering on her.


 I agree her shoes are awesome but eww at those pants.


----------



## MikaelaN

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but I think Lo is wearing the nude clichy.  Love them...but I think I'd fall and sprain my ankle in those heels.


----------



## natassha68

Yes, they are Nude patent clichy 120 's


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


>


 
Anyone know when the OMGs come out? Also pricing?


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb:  there is discussion on the info of that shoe in sara's thread "the OMG shoe."  It is called the Very Galaxy and it is $1295.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! There's a thread dedicated to shoes like that??!! Why am I missing out???? Righto, searching here I come....Thanks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eva Mendes in Red Delics


----------



## b00mbaka

Oprah in the Lady Gres (I Think)


----------



## goodmornin

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Eva Mendes in Red Delics



I love the red declics!!

On another note.

Hmn.. I always thought Eva Mendes was amazonian tall - except looks just a tad taller than Scarlett Johanssen who's 5'4...


----------



## Oruka

b00mbaka said:


> Oprah in the Lady Gres (I Think)


 
When did Oprah get so big again? Is she still dating steadman?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Nah, Eva is petite! She's about the same height as Eva Longoria. Must be an Eva thing!  Hahahahaha


----------



## Lady Vee

Isn't Eva Longoria about 4 foot 11?

Oprah does not look good in that grey, a bit too hippo for me (god I'm a *****).  Saw a pic of an A-lister in my Black satin VN's on the red carpet the other day- totally forgot who it was now - but does anyone else get that "ooooh there are my shoes" shiver?  And it is a little bizarre seeing them in a national newspaper - I like! LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I will take Oprah's weight if they give me her money with it!


----------



## Lady Vee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I will take Oprah's weight if they give me her money with it!


 
LOL - but lose the grey elephant dress ok


----------



## JuneHawk

Oprah's shoes look like Madeleines.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lady Vee said:


> LOL - but lose the grey elephant dress ok


If they give me her money, I could less what anybody else thought about that dress! LOL!


----------



## lilmissb

Lady Vee said:


> Isn't Eva Longoria about 4 foot 11?
> 
> Oprah does not look good in that grey, a bit too hippo for me (god I'm a *****). Saw a pic of an A-lister in my Black satin VN's on the red carpet the other day- totally forgot who it was now - but does anyone else get that "ooooh there are my shoes" shiver? And it is a little bizarre seeing them in a national newspaper - I like! LOL


 

Eva Longoria is TINY! I don't know the exact height but somewhere from just under to just over 5 foot. 

As to Oprah's shoes, could they be the Miss Grey (is that the name?) slingbacks? Agreed the dress is awful but I'd LOVE her money.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oprah is wearing Lady Gres


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love those


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Hilary Duff:


----------



## JuneHawk

hey! Oprah's wearing my shoes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I would never be able to get use to that type of activity. People all in my face taking pics. Where's my space?!

Move b**ch, get out the way... get out way... get out the way! Shout out to Luda. LOL!



My Purse Addiction said:


> Hilary Duff:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## cllover

LOL jimmyshoogirl!  
I love Hilary's sweater coat!


----------



## groia

I know that this is not really relevant with this blog, but have you seen this?


----------



## eggpudding

haha NO WAY, that is seriously cool!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The louboutin manicure? Wow, that is interesting!


----------



## shockboogie

I remember seeing this somewhere. I love it!



groia said:


> I know that this is not really relevant with this blog, but have you seen this?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've been wanting to try that ever since morfoula posted it a few months ago, but I always break a few nails once I get to the right length!


----------



## karwood

Sarah Chalke wearing CL Papilipi:






Sarah Chalke wears a _Zac Posen_ LBD with a very big white bow.

Her jewels are by _Neil Lane_ and her shoes by _Louboutin_.


----------



## karwood

Selma Blair wearing Alti Pumps:


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Yasmines:


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook wearing Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing VPs:


----------



## Jönathan

My Purse Addiction said:


> Kate Blanchett:




Those VP's with white tips are amazing...Has anyone here seen them in a boutique or store??


----------



## shaq91

Mariah Carey


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## shaq91

Eva Mendes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh i love evas dress!


----------



## jsbirkin

scarlett johanssen:











kelly brook:







ashlee simpson:





charlize theron:





paris hilton:







victoria beckham:


----------



## karo

More pics of Eva Mendes and Scarlett Johansson


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## groia

Victoria's Secret models:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I adore Katie's hair.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Uh, does the blonde in the middle know she's holding up the wrong leg?  lol  And isn't the point of VS models is to model underwear?  (Okay, I'll stop hating now.)


----------



## Aurora

^LOL I didn't even notice the wrong leg. I just noticed that the model on the right has her hand on her shoes instead of her hips. LOL


----------



## groia

Alessandra Ambrosio:


----------



## groia

Another pic of Alessandra:


----------



## groia

Debra Messing:








Kate Beckinsale:








Lauren London:








Beyoncè:








Naomi Campbell:








Adriana Lima:


----------



## groia

Mariah Carey:








Heidi Klum:








Sophie Ellis Bextor:


----------



## shaq91

the VS models r beautiful!


----------



## MsFrida

Forever Tina's (on Céline Dion, The Tonight Show with Jay Leno Dec 2008)


----------



## tresjoliex

Ferggieeee


----------



## JuneHawk

I love Heidi Klum.


----------



## b00mbaka

Meagan Good in Caramel Forever Tinas:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow!! Camel forever Tina's?? I love!! Um, is Meagan Good starting to look like Tyra Banks to anyone?


----------



## MsFrida

Hooooly **** 

Skip to 4:55

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXwJgeWPBs0


----------



## bykimber

Staphanie Pratt shopping at Louboutin


----------



## eggpudding

I don't give a toss who she is.. but those black suede 160 Alti Booties next to her!!!


----------



## shaq91

eggpudding said:


> I don't give a toss who she is.. but those black suede 160 Alti Booties next to her!!!



spencer's from the hills sister. those shoes r tdf though!


----------



## b00mbaka

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wow!! Camel forever Tina's?? I love!! Um, is Meagan Good starting to look like Tyra Banks to anyone?


 
I know! I was rushing when I posted the picture but I wanted to add a couple  ... I still love them but now I'm thinking it looks kind of Pocahantas-y.

Yeah, she definitely has changed A LOT from when I first saw her in the movie, Eve's Bayou.


----------



## ceseeber

photo courtesy of:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/3673847/Estelle-a-star-is-reborn.html


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Yeahhh...I am seeing the Tyra Banks resemblance all over..still Megan Good has some *KILLER LEGS..*soooo wish I had legs like that!! Ohhh yeah, her CLs are HOTTT too..I never saw this color before.

Thanks for sharing...now I MUST go to the GYM pronto! 



b00mbaka said:


> Meagan Good in Caramel Forever Tinas:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> I know! I was rushing when I posted the picture but I wanted to add a couple  ... I still love them but now I'm thinking it looks kind of Pocahantas-y.
> 
> Yeah, she definitely has changed A LOT from when I first saw her in the movie, Eve's Bayou.



I think if she had on a different outfit they would look much better. Are they the same color as the Forever Tina's?

Those boots look like my skin color, all weird redish/yellowish/brownish. So now I need to SO some declics in that color. Hmm... b00m, is that the exact color name of the boots?

Damn those legs! I will only wear those boots if I get the legs to go with them. LOL!


----------



## b00mbaka

No, sorry I don't think that's the official name 

I wish you didn't have to special order your "nude" declic. 30% + retail is a lot of money.


----------



## eggpudding

ceseeber said:


> photo courtesy of:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/3673847/Estelle-a-star-is-reborn.html


 
Estelle is ROCKIN those nude Alti pumps! Drooool


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah, she really is! And I love her pose!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> No, sorry I don't think that's the official name
> 
> I wish you didn't have to special order your "nude" declic. 30% + retail is a lot of money.


Yeah it is a lot of extra $, but what can I do? Maybe that color is to come.


----------



## balmiu

Diane Kruger in Chanel and CLs


----------



## ceseeber

b00mbaka said:


> Yeah, she really is! And I love her pose!


 
Wouldn't it be fun if we started a thread where we all copied the same pose in our favorite Louboutins?

I just think this picture is so darling!


----------



## KillerTofu

I know this pic has already been posted, but can anyone ID the jacket Nicole is wearing? 







Pretty please? I adore the entire look, but I _must_ own that jacket. TIA!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Don't know the name of the jacket, but when it was posted before someone else asked and it was identified then. You may have to search.


----------



## KillerTofu

In this thread? I found the original post/pic, but no one identified the jacket.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think it was in this thread. Did you see this pic twice? I remember someone asking about it and then someone responded.


----------



## DC-Cutie

may do better posting it in the fashion subforum


----------



## *Lo

I think Megan Goode looks better with black hair, when her hair is darker she is so much more strikingly beautiful...although I dont think she can ever look bad.......As far as looking like tyra, maybe its the hairline kinda far back


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lo, to me it is the oval shaped face, the hair color, and skin color. hehe, didn't think about the forehead and hairline!


----------



## Kimbers

Here it is...Nicole's Jacket.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/nicole-richie-denim-jacket-391825.html


----------



## jeezminn

i finally figured out what was wrong with ditas legs. Its the reflection from the sparkles on the ground



karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Yasmines:


----------



## Jönathan

Julie Benz

What style CL are these??


----------



## Jönathan

Julie Benz

Not sure what style here...kinda looks like a slingback version on New Simples?? Perhaps O My Slings??


----------



## JuneHawk

I could be wrong but I think these are Betsey Johnson not Louboutin.




			
				Jönathan;8946373 said:
			
		

> Julie Benz
> 
> What style CL are these??


----------



## ylime

Jönathan;8946373 said:
			
		

> Julie Benz
> 
> What style CL are these??



They're called the Alexandra. I think they came in a black/nude lace combo, too.


----------



## groia

Diane Von Furstenberg at her store launch in Bruton Street (London):


----------



## sara999

love dvf!!! and those are not betsey johnson, they're CL as said. someone just buoght them for their wife off ebay! there's a thread about it...but i can't find it. damn


----------



## JuneHawk

Sorry, I apologize.


----------



## b00mbaka

sara999 said:


> love dvf!!! and those are not betsey johnson, they're CL as said. *someone just buoght them for their wife off ebay! there's a thread about it*...but i can't find it. damn


 
 Here's the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/too-hot-for-words-395415.html


----------



## groia

Renee Zelweger:


----------



## groia

Tricia Helfer:














Brooke Burke:









Adriana Lima:





















Sophia Bush:








Pamela Anderson:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i don't see your pictures but i don't see red x's either ...

they're just blank??


----------



## groia

Gwen Stefani:

































Minka Kelly:


----------



## groia

Jessica Simpson:













Brittany Snow:








Roxanne McKee:


----------



## b00mbaka

I see red x's so what does that mean?


----------



## **shoelover**

me 3 i don't see the pics.


----------



## canchan

pics didn't work?


----------



## goodmornin

hm.. same... they come out as blank boxes..


----------



## sara999

blank boxes here as well


----------



## Jönathan

Jönathan;8946385 said:
			
		

> Julie Benz
> 
> Not sure what style here...kinda looks like a slingback version on New Simples?? Perhaps O My Slings??



...so if the gold heels are called Alexanda What are these patent slingbacks called?


----------



## gemruby41

LC


----------



## laureenthemean

Jönathan;8951375 said:
			
		

> ...so if the gold heels are called Alexanda What are these patent slingbacks called?



Looks like the Horatio to me.


----------



## Jönathan

^Thanks laureen


----------



## shaq91

Scarlett Johansoon


----------



## sara999

omg! she's got the $2000 shoes on!


----------



## goodmornin

^^ THey're sooo pretty!


----------



## keya

Wow... I want!!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! They are REALLY REALLY REALLY sparkly! I love her dress too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lauren Conrad


----------



## luxurina

Stacey keibler


----------



## Jönathan

gemruby41 said:


> LC


Wow!! LC looks sooo cute here...I love the outfit


----------



## hlp_28

sara999 said:


> omg! she's got the $2000 shoes on!



Yes!! That is so pretty!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Those $2000 shoes look amazing on Scarlett Johansson!


----------



## morfoula

i want those as my wedding shoe! if i ever get married that is. LOL


----------



## shaq91

Scarlett Johansson
postimage.org/Pqfhqsi.jpg


----------



## MKWMDA

What black style is LC wearing? Are those Declics? I LOVE that look!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

MK, Looks like black suede Declics.


----------



## MKWMDA

ugh I want those. loving the tights.


----------



## groia

I try to post again the missing pictures.

Adriana Lima


----------



## groia

Pamela Anderson


----------



## groia

Minka Kelly


----------



## groia

Roxanne McKee


----------



## morfoula

groia said:


> Pamela Anderson




i thought pammie was a peta spokesperson!


----------



## groia

Tricia Helfer


----------



## groia

Renee Zellweger


----------



## groia

Jessica Simpson


----------



## groia

Gwen Stefani


----------



## cllover

OMG Scarjo's are sooo beautiful!  What are those?  Are those the new gem encrusted ones?


----------



## YaYa3

groia said:


> I try to post again the missing pictures.
> 
> Adriana Lima



someone please tell me what shoe this is???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yaya - rolande. They are Rolando's with a slingback.


----------



## ledaatomica

old picture I think but I havent seen it before.. so how many of you vacuum your shoes?


----------



## JuneHawk

groia said:


> Tricia Helfer



I don't know who she is but she's wearing my shoes!


----------



## sara999

she's from battlestar galactica june! it's on sci fi



morfoula said:


> i thought pammie was a peta spokesperson!


she is! she's not wearing fur??? she has no problem wearing leather shoes


----------



## Jönathan

Debra Messing 

What style are these CL's??


----------



## justkell

yea pam always claims to be this big PETA person, vegetarian, but has no problem wearing leather shoes, and has no problem driving a range rover with leather seats...doesn't she realize what PETA claims about fur, is similar to how they get leather? ...hypocrite


----------



## JuneHawk

I think they figure that leather is byproduct of the meat industry so animals are not being killed specifically for the hide/fur.  Either way, sounds like a bunch of malarky for me.


----------



## lilmissb

ledaatomica said:


> old picture I think but I havent seen it before.. so how many of you vacuum your shoes?



I've never seen those mj stilettos before. How old are they?


----------



## lilmissb

JuneHawk said:


> I think they figure that leather is byproduct of the meat industry so animals are not being killed specifically for the hide/fur.  Either way, sounds like a bunch of malarky for me.




I agree June, it's like vegetarians who eat chicken but not red meat! You either are totally against it or not. You can't be half half.


----------



## cllover

^I agree.... I used to be vegan and never wore fur or leather.  Now it's all vegetarian, except for my lovely shoes.  Curse you, M. Louboutin, and my obsession!!!  You  have made me a hypocrite!!


----------



## goodmornin

justkell said:


> yea pam always claims to be this big PETA person, vegetarian, but has no problem wearing leather shoes, and has no problem driving a range rover with leather seats...doesn't she realize what PETA claims about fur, is similar to how they get leather? ...hypocrite




She tries to play dumb. When they criticised her for wearing Uggs - she just said they took sheep skin off without hurting any animals...


----------



## stylelaw

Here is what Pam had to say about the uggs...

After helping popularize UGGs, Pamela Anderson is now boycotting the boots after learning they're made from real sheepskin. 

"I'm getting rid of our Uggs," Anderson, 39, writes in her online diary. 

"I feel so guilty for that craze being started around _Baywatch_ days &#8211; I used to wear them with my red swimsuit to keep warm &#8211; never realizing that they were SKIN!" 

It seems Anderson, 39, thought the boots' woolly lining was attached to a synthetic backing. In fact, the boots are made from sheepskin with the fur intact. "I thought they were shaved kindly," she writes. 

"People like to tell me all the time that I started that trend &#8211; yikes!"


----------



## purplekicks

lilmissb said:


> I've never seen those mj stilettos before. How old are they?



That Vogue editorial featuring Gemma Ward included clothing from pre Spring 2008 collections, so I'd say it was from a January/
February 2008 issue.


----------



## lilmissb

goodmornin said:


> She tries to play dumb. When they criticised her for wearing Uggs - she just said they took sheep skin off without hurting any animals...




She obviously has not seen how they shear sheep in Australia then!!!!


----------



## shaq91

Lady GaGa
previews1.wireimage.com/images/preview/56359935kdanick12122008114611PM.jpg


----------



## shaq91

Lady GaGa





Does she only have 1 dress and 1 pair of shoes? LOL


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks for taking the time to repost all of the pictures, *groia*!

LOL *Shaq*! She wears loves her shoes and I love them on her! Now in regards to the dress... I dunno why she wore it ONE time & I'm baffled as to why she would decide to wear it again... hopefully all the pictures taken of her in that dress were from the same day.


----------



## cllover

wow, cool dress.  Not sure if I like it with the c'est moi, though.  I think the dress would go better with white or nude clichys.


----------



## shaq91

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks for taking the time to repost all of the pictures, *groia*!
> 
> LOL *Shaq*! She wears loves her shoes and I love them on her! Now in regards to the dress... I dunno why she wore it ONE time & I'm baffled as to why she would decide to wear it again... hopefully all the pictures taken of her in that dress were from the same day.



lol nope she's wearing it over and over at different concerts/performances this was tonight at the z100 jingle ball. its getting annoying lol like she only has this one dress and 1 pair of shoes.


----------



## madamelizaking

Lady Gaga kind of scares me... but her music is addicting!


----------



## Souzie

Jönathan;8964288 said:
			
		

> Debra Messing
> 
> What style are these CL's??


 
Those are the Hernalux in satin.


----------



## Jönathan

Keri Russell


----------



## cllover

hm *interesting* dress on Keri Russell.


----------



## b00mbaka

It looks like Keri is standing on her tip toes (Mrs. Beckham always stands like that too)


----------



## lilmissb

purplekicks said:


> That Vogue editorial featuring Gemma Ward included clothing from pre Spring 2008 collections, so I'd say it was from a January/
> February 2008 issue.




Thanks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## lightblue84

double post


----------



## sara999

i love you keri! but i wish you wore more matching shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kerri Russell:





















More of Fergie in Lady Gres:
















Eva Longoria Parker in Cataribbon:


----------



## LavenderIce

Scarlet Johannsen in Armadillos (sorry if posted, some pics came out as red x's):

red satin





black/white


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ScarJo, always have on the most wanted shoes!

I agree with you Sara. I can think of a few other shoes that she could have worn with that dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

My apologies if these are repeats.

Jada Pinkett Smith:






Diane Kruger in Iowa Zeppa:


----------



## canchan

which shoes is keri wearing above - decolette's or ronron's?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i think they are decolettes


i loove fergie's lady gres!!!


----------



## YaYa3

and what about jada?  rolandos, right???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YaYa3 said:


> and what about jada? rolandos, right???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jada's shoes look like Alti pumps.


----------



## lilmissb

I agree with jimmyshoogirl, on closer inspection they look like they have platforms underneath. I'd say alti pumps too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ ohh sorry about that! good eye u guys!


----------



## nillacobain

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Jada's shoes look like Alti pumps.


 
I agree: wine alti pumps with black platform. barney's had them on line


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ ohh sorry about that! good eye u guys!


 
That's okay.  I thought they were Rolandos too.  I even listed them as such before I went back and edited.  If I don't list the name it's because I'm not sure of the shoe.  I actually thought Keri Russell's were Insectikas.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ ohh sorry about that! good eye u guys!


That's ok!


----------



## karwood

Singer Anastacia wearing VPs:

Sorry, you need a microscope to view this pic. Still trying to figure the uploading


----------



## karwood

^^^ Oops! Pic not coming up, will try again


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood, what are you using to upload your pics?  They are not showing up...


----------



## LavenderIce

I can see it now.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## shaq91

Kim looks gorgeous!


----------



## shaq91

Marisa Miller


----------



## shaq91

Kim Kardashian In Alti Pumps


----------



## groia

Jessica Alba in the new Campari advertising:


macchianera.net/wp-content/gallery/jessica-alba-backstage-calendario-campari-2008-by-mario-testino-04/jessica-alba-campari-bts-53.jpg


macchianera.net/wp-content/gallery/jessica-alba-backstage-calendario-campari-2008-by-mario-testino-04/jessica-alba-campari-bts-46.jpg


macchianera.net/wp-content/gallery/jessica-alba-backstage-calendario-campari-2008-by-mario-testino-03/jessica-alba-campari-bts-37.jpg



macchianera.net/wp-content/gallery/jessica-alba-calendario-campari-2009-by-mario-testino/09jessicaalba-campari.jpg


----------



## groia

Jessica Alba in older pictures:


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon...what style CL is her assistant wearing in this pic???


----------



## groia

Adriana Lima:


----------



## javaboo

Sorry if these have been posted before.

Desperate Housewives


----------



## sara999

reese's assistant is wearing the palace shoes i believe...they come as palace zeppa, palace strass....but i could be mistaken!


----------



## shaq91

Megan Fox


----------



## Miss_Q

Amy Poehler


----------



## shaq91

Rachel Stevans


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Uh oh... Adrianna is having the KC issue with her VCs. I am really thinking that they do not notice that there toes are hanging off because you really cannot feel it when they are on.


----------



## Jönathan

sara999 said:


> reese's assistant is wearing the palace shoes i believe...they come as palace zeppa, palace strass....but i could be mistaken!



Thanks for the info sara

Sometimes I wish there were a website or wikipedia page especially about CL's. I never realized how many different styles there are!! I guess I'm still learning??


----------



## tuvili

Jönathan;8993160 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I wish there were a website or wikipedia page especially about CL's. I never realized how many different styles there are!! I guess I'm still learning??



You and me both!  I'd love a comprehensive list (with photos) of each style, with all the color and material variations.  I know that the library is *kinda* like that, but it's hard to find anything, and will only get harder.


----------



## balmiu

i didn't know where else to post this. so hot!






(that's a prada bag incase anyone is wondering)


----------



## rdgldy

I love the neurons-they just didn't love me~


----------



## shaq91

Kate Winslet


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra in what looks like the Open Clic.  I just might have a new appreciation for them:


----------



## groia

Rachel Bilson:


----------



## groia

Kate Winslet:


----------



## 01876

groia said:


> Kate Winslet:


Speak of Kate, she was on Leno last night and she briefly mentioned her peep toe CLs....
http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/video/clips/kate-winslet121508/884781/


----------



## groia

Bar Rafaeli:


----------



## groia

Jessica Biel:


----------



## groia

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/hollywood/victoria-beckham-cant-dress-down-209586/Victoria Beckham:


----------



## groia

Alyson and Amanda Michalka:


----------



## groia

Faith Hill:


----------



## groia

Taylor Swift:


----------



## groia

Maria Sharapova:


----------



## JuneHawk

Wow, she's Amazonian tall!  Either that or the guy is very short.


----------



## JuneHawk

OK, I just checked wikipedia....she's 6'2"!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kate Hudson


----------



## morfoula

i just got that instyle mag and she's wearing CL's in every picture!
i love sharapova! and her shoes... never seen the white tips before!


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon in CL T-Straps...not sure what this style is called??


----------



## legaldiva

^ ew.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL Legaldiva!!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

WOW!!! These Open Clics are HOTTT...they look gorgeous on her & the RED color is TDF!!



LavenderIce said:


> Carmen Electra in what looks like the Open Clic. I just might have a new appreciation for them:


----------



## evolkatie

legaldiva said:


> ^ ew.



LOL!

her face?? shoes??? or both?


----------



## groia

Britney Spears:


----------



## groia

Cassie:


----------



## Jönathan

Rachel Bilson


----------



## Miss_Q

Keri Russell


----------



## nillacobain

Miss_Q said:


> Keri Russell


 I love Keri's outfit but I don't like open toe shoes with tights!


----------



## Sheena841

Nia Long


----------



## JuneHawk

Sheena841 said:


> Nia Long



Are those CLs?


----------



## b00mbaka

I don't know if they are, but I love them!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

JuneHawk said:


> Are those CLs?


 
They look like the Pilots.  butterfly* has a pair.  She's got a pic in her "fall haul" thread.


----------



## mama b

LavenderIce said:


> Pamela Anderson again:


 
Can anyone identify these and heel height? please...


----------



## LavenderIce

^They're the Pigalle 120mm.


----------



## niccig

groia said:


> Britney Spears:



Lol, I love the black Declics, but what's with her jumblies?  They're all uneven and popping out.  Definitely could have made a better choice in dresses.


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> Are those CLs?


 
I think those CLs on Nia Long are the Miss Money Penny


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> Are those CLs?


 
Here is a better pic:


----------



## LavenderIce

^I'm pretty sure that's what Nia has on.  I thought they were called Pilot, not MMP?


----------



## shaq91

Those shoes Nia has on are really cute! I think Ciara wore them to an event last night also but she has long pants and all u can see is the front


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez in what appears to be taupe suede Fontanettes:


----------



## shaq91

Bar Rafaeli


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Karwood! I absolutely love them!


----------



## shaq91

Another pic of Nia Long


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nia's shoes are extremely hot!!!


----------



## cllover

legaldiva said:


> ^ ew.


LOL everything about Reese looks wrong except her hair the shoes.  I wonder what she's looking at that caused her to make that face!


----------



## cllover

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kate Hudson


I love how those look on feet!  Now I really want a pair - my only CL non-pump desire!


----------



## groia

Are these CL ?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those are VPs


----------



## bellezza

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kate Hudson



MY SHOES!


----------



## b00mbaka

How much are they bellezza?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I think they're $9xx. Maybe $995?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yep, Mount Streets are $995. UGH! The price of boots!

Where can the pilots or MMPs be found? The boutiques?


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

LOVE the ENTIRE look  Nicole knows how to ROCK IT well!! 



LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Just curious...is this an old or new style  From the comments I read, these are called the Miss Money Penny..right ?



karwood said:


> Here is a better pic:


----------



## ally143

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Just curious...is this an old or new style  From the comments I read, these are called the Miss Money Penny..right ?


 
I think those are Pilots, exclusive to NM...Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## natassha68

Pilots = Neiman's


----------



## natassha68

ally143 said:


> I think those are Pilots, exclusive to NM...Please correct me if I'm wrong



Lol, no, you are exactly correct!!


----------



## mama b

Are we sure Nicole Richie's are Bourges?  In her celebrity thread they were identified as Bourges.


----------



## shaq91

Kourtney Kardashian In What Look Like CL VPs with Red Tip?


----------



## shaq91

Shannon Doherty


----------



## sara999

shannen's looked way better than that! bah. she's too gorgeous to look so dishevled


----------



## Miss_Q

Keri Russell


----------



## groia

Keri Russell:


----------



## groia

Miss_Q, we posted the same pictures at the same moment !


----------



## groia

Kim K.


----------



## Miss_Q

groia said:


> Miss_Q, we posted the same pictures at the same moment !


 
Great minds think alike


----------



## Miss_Q

Victoria Beckham


----------



## lilmissb

shaq91 said:


> Shannon Doherty



When did she get so frumpy? It's just the dress I think, it's totally wrong for her as it makes her look bigger than she is. Or has she gained weight or gotten pregnant?


----------



## JuneHawk

Shannon looks rough


----------



## melzy

Bar looks gorgeous as usual!



shaq91 said:


> Bar Rafaeli


----------



## LegacyGirl

lilmissb said:


> When did she get so frumpy? It's just the dress I think, it's totally wrong for her as it makes her look bigger than she is. Or has she gained weight or gotten pregnant?




Yeah that pictures is awful! That dress makes her look pregnant and I don't think she is.


----------



## b00mbaka

Sanaa Lathan in amardillos:


----------



## b00mbaka

Kerry Washington:




*Might not be CLs but they look like pigalles


----------



## bambolina

groia said:


> Victoria Beckham:


 
Why is it that her shoes _always_ look about two sizes too big for her?


----------



## sara999

i love sanaa, she's so beautiful!


----------



## LavenderIce

For some reason the Shannen Doherty pics aren't showing me for me, sorry if these are repeats:
















Victoria Beckham:











Msr. Louboutin and Oprah:


----------



## 01876

Shannen Doherty doesn't look as bad in these pictures.


----------



## sara999

i still feel like the dress is just a bit frumpy looking. just not quite appropriate. i don't want to sound old but she seems a bit too old (and curvaceous) for that kind of outfit. i think she is gorgeous...but not here.


----------



## YaYa3

i agree with you, sara.  i don't want to sound old either  but that dress looks heinous on her from the back.  i don't like anything about the entire picture!  besides that, i think that dress is see-through.  ewwww.


----------



## lilmissb

I think the overall look is slightly trashy. I know Shannen can look great but she missed out this time.


----------



## morfoula

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yep, Mount Streets are $995. UGH! The price of boots!
> 
> Where can the pilots or MMPs be found? The boutiques?


 
we have em at neimans


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> When did she get so frumpy? It's just the dress I think, it's totally wrong for her as it makes her look bigger than she is. Or has she gained weight or gotten pregnant?



Are her boobs new? 
I saw her once and she was SOOOO TINY!!!!
She didn't look like this at all!


----------



## po0hping

lilmissb said:


> I think the overall look is slightly trashy. I know Shannen can look great but she missed out this time.



I was shocked to see her dressed like this.  She looked fantastic when she went on Letterman to promote the new 90210 a few months back.  Everyone has their bad days I guess.  I'm still waiting for Victoria Beckham's.


----------



## luxlover

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=623728&d=1229698424[/imp]

VB always looks so fabulous! I especially love the coat she has one... I wonder whos the designer.


----------



## nillacobain

luxlover said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=623728&d=1229698424[/imp]
> 
> VB always looks so fabulous! I especially love the coat she has one... I wonder [B]whos the designer[/B].[/quote]
> 
> Stella  McCartney
> [URL]http://victoriadavidbeckham.blogspot.com/2008/11/in-victorias-closet-stella-mccartney.html[/URL]


----------



## b00mbaka

Dang! It seems as though every single time someone has a question about a celebrity's cute jacket, it's always Stelle McCartney! I never pay attention to her clothing line but I will now


----------



## Miss_Q

Lauren Conrad


----------



## sara999

did she cut her hair? the cut is nice but it doesn't suit her face shape!


----------



## Miss_Q

no it's just pinned under


----------



## *Lo

What is that thing on whitneys head?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

plants? a flower garden?


i have no idea what possessed her to wear that


----------



## LavenderIce

A Christmas wreath?


----------



## thisismisschris

^^^lol!!!


----------



## Oruka

DVF flower hair piece


----------



## sara999

what hat?? i don't see the picture you're referring to??


----------



## nillacobain

*Lo said:


> What is that thing on whitneys head?


 
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2008/12/hills-season-4-finale.html

From Diane von Furstenberg's Spring 2009 runway


----------



## Jönathan

Jewel circa 2004...I think these are CL's?? I've never seen this style anywhere before.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Whitney should leave some runway fashion for the runway. We get it, you work for DVF.. but seriously, a ring of flowers on your head?


----------



## 01876

Jönathan;9078813 said:
			
		

> Jewel circa 2004...I think these are CL's?? I've never seen this style anywhere before.


She looks good in them whatever they are.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall Jenner in Vp's


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is a little too young to have that already grown acting little girl in CLs. I mean really!

Why does Khloe always look so mad?! Geez!

Jewel, dahling... wrong dress!!

I think had Whitney pulled her hair back around the front it would have looked a little better, but now it just looks crowded.


----------



## shaq91

Is the Kardashian picture promo for the new season of the show? The girls all look gorgeous and Kendall is too young for those shoes, but thats what happens when u have three sisters like that!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shaq91 said:


> *Is the Kardashian picture promo for the new season of the show? *The girls all look gorgeous and Kendall is too young for those shoes, but thats what happens when u have three sisters like that!



No, its the picture that will go on their Christmas Cards being sent to their family, and friends..


----------



## YaYa3

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall Jenner in Vp's



oh, look!  it's yaya and her family!!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

How old is Kendall? Shesh!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LanaThaSTAR said:


> How old is Kendall? Shesh!



12 or 13


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^ Ok.. that's just crazy. Maybe if it was a 15-16 yr old I'd understand.. since it's only for pictures, but a 12-13 yr old wearing $700 platform peep toe pumps is just ridiculous.


----------



## Chaneller

Lily Allen


----------



## Chaneller

2 more Lily Allen


----------



## Chaneller

Fergie


----------



## Chaneller

Lauren Conrad


----------



## surlygirl

Chaneller said:


> Fergie


 
This is the Super Wallis, right? I really want this shoe!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yeah, I like them too. They look much better than the No Barre's to me.


----------



## Chaneller

surlygirl said:


> This is the Super Wallis, right? I really want this shoe!



Yes from Spring/Summer 2007. I have those and in fact they were my 1st CL purchase. 

There has been pics of Ashlee Simpson and Nicole Richie wearing them too.


----------



## Chaneller

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## Chaneller

more Danielle Lloyd


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WOW!!! I really love the sparkly pigalle's! Are they the 120s?

Damn... I have to make a list, so I can get my wants together and stick to them!!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Those glittery pigalle's are amazing!


----------



## rockvixen76

I had a pair of those and they were stunning but sadly way too big I have some pics on my profile...........damn I loved those shoes...........hmmmmmmmm


----------



## shaq91

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## lilmissb

^^What is the name of the bootie Danielle has on in the first pic. They're really cute. Oh, and what is she famous for?


----------



## letsgoshopping

Gwen Stefani- these Pigalle 120s are HOTT!! Anyone seen them anywhere?

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/12/christmas-gwen/gwen-stefani-post-christmas-special-05.jpg
cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/12/christmas-gwen/gwen-stefani-post-christmas-special-03.jpg


----------



## lilmissb

^they look like python or some other exotic pigalles. 120's? Someone pls correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Yes definitely pigalle 120s. They kinda look like lizard. I'm wondering if maybe the boutiques have them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^^What is the name of the bootie Danielle has on in the first pic. They're really cute. Oh, and what is she famous for?


 

I believe they are the black Avedere bootie

(photo courtesy of my eBay watch list ) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120290258008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## lilmissb

^I saw a similar pair on eBay recently. I think it was more brown. I think it was also listed in the deals HTF thread. I was wondering if it was lizard. Hmmm, call a boutique. I know LV has lizard VP's (pic attached). The patterning looks slightly different to me.


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I believe they are the black Avedere bootie
> 
> (photo courtesy of my eBay watch list )
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120290258008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002




Thanks naked! Wow, they're full boots. They're kinda cool though. I could see them with a cute little drummer outfit (short shorts and a military style jacket). Hope you get them one day as I've love to see modelling shots!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> Thanks naked! Wow, they're full boots. They're kinda cool though. I could see them with a cute little drummer outfit (short shorts and a military style jacket). Hope you get them one day as I've love to see modelling shots!!!


 

I believe Kaleigh has them in grey ... a first saw them in pictures on her facebook  I'd love to own them too!


----------



## Chaneller

lilmissb said:


> Oh, and what is she famous for?



The former Miss England & Miss Great Britain, a former Celebrity Big Brother contestant, a former Playboy model and a former WAG as well.


----------



## Chaneller

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I believe they are the black Avedere bootie



Naomi Campbell made those boots famous on her 1st day of community service. 

http://www.catwalkqueen.tv/2007/04/naomi_campbells.html


----------



## shaq91

lilmissb said:


> ^^What is the name of the bootie Danielle has on in the first pic. They're really cute. Oh, and what is she famous for?



idk what they're called lol but she is famous for winning Miss England & Miss Great Britian and then they removed her title after she posed nude in playboy lmao!


----------



## savvysgirl

shaq91 said:


> idk what they're called lol but she is famous for winning Miss England & Miss Great Britian and then they removed her title after she posed nude in playboy lmao!


 
AND she was also sleeping with one of the judges ... which she wasnt supposed to mention ... OOPS!


----------



## Chaneller

savvysgirl said:


> AND she was also sleeping with one of the judges ... which she wasnt supposed to mention ... OOPS!



 Oh yes, the footballer guy judge who had already bought her a pair of Jimmy Choos as a Christmas present, even though they had "never met before".


----------



## 01876

Chaneller said:


> Danielle Lloyd


Is she bleeding in pic #2?


----------



## lilmissb

Chaneller said:


> The former Miss England & Miss Great Britain, a former Celebrity Big Brother contestant, a former Playboy model and a former WAG as well.




Wowsers! She's been busy hasn't she???? Ahhh, that's why the boots are so familiar, I saw them on Naomi.

I don't know but she's totally trashed in the 2nd pic.

Hahahaha about the judge! Geez, how did they think they could fool everyone.

Oh, and naked, hope you get those boots! Must check out kaeligh's pic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian shopping at Christian Louboutin


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian shopping at Christian Louboutin



Those nude alti pumps are calling my name!!


----------



## shaq91

Kim look great! I wonder if she got those nude alti pumps or not, she had the black ones she wore them alot b4.


----------



## eggpudding

ITA, shaq and LadyLouboutin!! They're beautiful in nude patent...the black Alti Booties in the corner are also screaming my name...and the nude Clichy she has on her right foot is also hot as hell


----------



## savvysgirl

01876 said:


> Is she bleeding in pic #2?


 
Yeah!  She clipped her ankle with her heel .. ouch!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

letsgoshopping said:


> Yes definitely pigalle 120s. They kinda look like lizard. I'm wondering if maybe the boutiques have them.



I wanna know too, they are insanely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Kristin Davis


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Kim's nude Clichy's are gorgeous! Were those pics recent? I'd love it if any boutique got a new shipment of them!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LanaThaSTAR said:


> Kim's nude Clichy's are gorgeous! Were those pics recent? I'd love it if any boutique got a new shipment of them!



Yep, they are recent, Faded youth said they were taken yesterday. I think she's at the BH boutique. The Clichy's are very pretty, but I really want the nude Alti-pumps!!


----------



## natassha68

Just a little info about the nude clichy's and nude alti's, I got both my pairs in the BH CL boutique..... the shipment of clichy's was the first week in October, and the alti's was the 2nd week of Nov. , I would assume they are long since gone only because they were extremely limited and the ladies that got them were on wait lists for quite sometime, BH was the only location the got the nude alti's, maybe a few scattered sizes left, may be worth a call.


----------



## Jönathan

Amanda Bynes...not sure what style CL she's wearing here??


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

natassha68 said:


> Just a little info about the nude clichy's and nude alti's, I got both my pairs in the BH CL boutique..... the shipment of clichy's was the first week in October, and the alti's was the 2nd week of Nov. , I would assume they are long since gone only because they were extremely limited and the ladies that got them were on wait lists for quite sometime, BH was the only location the got the nude alti's, maybe a few scattered sizes left, may be worth a call.



Thanks! I sent an email to all of the boutiques.. I'll be crossing my fingers! I looked at the pics again, and I don't think they're recent because Kim has bangs now.. she didn't in those pics.


----------



## natassha68

LanaThaSTAR said:


> Thanks! I sent an email to all of the boutiques.. I'll be crossing my fingers! I looked at the pics again, and I don't think they're recent because Kim has bangs now.. she didn't in those pics.



Your Welcome , and lots of luck finding a pair (call Paris too), I  mine one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## ashakes

SO texted me late last night to tell me he saw a trailer for the movie "Confessions of a Shopaholic" on TV.  He of course said that I need to go see the movie b/c it looks like "my type of thing".  And, then he says the funniest thing, which was, "oh and the girl on there was wearing the same shoes you wore yesterday."

And, that happened to be my black patent Mad Mary ones.  I have only seen the trailer once and I obviously wasn't paying close attention.  So, Youtube saved the day and here is Isla Fischer wearing them. LOL







The trailer can be seen here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwAv00EZ-nM


----------



## samina

I read those books when I was younger! Aww that sooo sweet of ur SO to send it to u and remember the shoes!! He's a keeper !


----------



## groia

Paris Hilton:


----------



## lilmissb

^She's shopping at Wayne Cooper in Melbourne there if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## groia

*Sophie Monk:*


----------



## groia

Meg Ryan:


----------



## groia

Jessica Simpson:


----------



## lilmissb

^ooh I want that HL! But is it black or blue? It looks blue to me.


----------



## groia

Alyson Michalka:


----------



## groia

*Amandy Joy Michalka:*


----------



## groia

Mandy Moore:




http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c64/Shaq91/Celebrities/mandy5.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c64/Shaq91/Celebrities/mandy4.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c64/Shaq91/Celebrities/mandy1.jpg


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^ooh I want that HL! But is it black or blue? It looks blue to me.


 
looks blue to me also


----------



## LavenderIce

Jönathan;9117231 said:
			
		

> Amanda Bynes...not sure what style CL she's wearing here??


 
They look like the Dominettas.  I've never seen them in nude patent.  Just black.  I'm convinced now more than ever that I must get a pair of these!


----------



## kmarney

I love those nude peep toes of nicole's with the wood stacked heel!


----------



## mistyknightwin

groia said:


> Mandy Moore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c64/Shaq91/Celebrities/mandy5.jpg
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c64/Shaq91/Celebrities/mandy4.jpg
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c64/Shaq91/Celebrities/mandy1.jpg


I didn't think I would like these animal print new simples. But they look nice on her. They were on part of the saks sale for cheapppppp!! I can't wait to get my bronze ones...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> They look like the Dominettas.  I've never seen them in nude patent.  Just black.  I'm convinced now more than ever that I must get a pair of these!


There is a pair on eBay in this color but in satin with crystals on them. I don't think I have ever seen them on someone. I think I like them.


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> There is a pair on eBay in this color but in satin with crystals on them. I don't think I have ever seen them on someone. I think I like them.


 
Can you show me the link?  I think the ones with crystals are called Dominetta Strass?  I've seen a blue satin one and I know bluefly has a size or two.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks naked! It wasn't my insomnia making colours up!!!! ush:


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yep, they are recent, Faded youth said they were taken yesterday. I think she's at the BH boutique. The Clichy's are very pretty, but I really want the nude Alti-pumps!!


 
Yeah, they are dated 12/27.  Here are a few more:






Trying on the Rolande Boucle










Trying on the Fortuna





I wonder what she got


----------



## LavenderIce

Lindsey Price:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Here they are Lav. Someone finally bought them, they were listed a bunch of times!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Here they are Lav. Someone finally bought them, they were listed a bunch of times!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RHINESTONE-PLATFORM-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ250348136800QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Thanks for posting.  I'm liking this style more and more.  This is in my loophole list.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL!! I knew it was something!!


----------



## rdgldy

I love that style-I just never knew the same-gorgeous!


----------



## honu

LavenderIce said:


> They look like the Dominettas. I've never seen them in nude patent. Just black. I'm convinced now more than ever that I must get a pair of these!


 
IwantIwantIwant!!! 

Are these discontinued?


----------



## LavenderIce

They're an older style.


----------



## sara999

the domini-strauss if i recall correctly


----------



## savvysgirl

Dominestrass ... still avail at Browns in a size 40 eur.


----------



## Sheena841

John Legend's girlfriend Christine


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am really starting to love the look of worn soles! It makes them seem so loved! I know. I am being weird, but I like it when celebs actually wear their shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am really starting to love the look of worn soles! It makes them seem so loved! I know. I am being weird, but I like it when celebs actually wear their shoes.


 
We should all actually wear our shoes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> We should all actually wear our shoes!


Hehe! ALL of my CLs have been worn. If I haven't worn them after a few months that means I didn't really want them. I am like a kid in a candy store when it comes to shoes. That is how I can tell what I should keep or not. lol. I have even worn my Astraqueens already! I only own outdoor shoes. lol

None of my soles look like hers though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Mine don't either.  She's probably heavier on her feet?


----------



## b00mbaka

I like the look too... until it gets too dirty and NONE of the red on the sole shows. It's kind of like a well patina'd LV vachetta - nice when it's honey colored, bad when it's brown.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love when my LVs gets to a certain honey colored look! Afterwards, I try to maintain that look, but it never works.


----------



## shaq91

Carmen Electra





Fergie





Lady GaGa


----------



## javaboo

Rihanna with Black Pigalle


----------



## javaboo

Another picture of Carmen and Fergie at Tao


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Wow, Fergie looks really good!


----------



## Mai Britt

LavenderIce said:


> More oldies, sorry if already posted.
> 
> Jessica Simpson:



OOOOOHHH!!  Are these declics? and is that BABY PINK?!!! My inner Barbie is getting all giddy! Are that color still availible?


----------



## samhainophobia

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yeah, I like them too. They look much better than the No Barre's to me.



I don't want them (if I were to get a CL MJ it would be the Wallis for looks or the Sock for comfort...but I don't need to because I already have a pair of black patent MJs), but I agree.  I never liked the No Barre, but the Super Wallis is attractive.

Agree re: Kim K's nude patent Clichys, VERY nice.  My nude patent closed-toe HG is the nude patent Simple (because I'm all about the Simple ), but if not for that I'd be calling around putting my name on wait lists for a pair of those Clichys.


----------



## samhainophobia

Miss_Q said:


> Lauren Conrad



Good shoes (VP in metallic pewter, I think, unless the lighting is off?  Gorgeous.), bad lipstick.  Not flattering at all.   Sorry I couldn't quote the pics.


----------



## javaboo

*Mai Britt*: I think Jessica is wearing Pink Clichy 120mm. I think they were in store a few years ago. I'm guessing its pink leather but could be wrong, I would need to see a close up picture to confirm it.


----------



## Mai Britt

javaboo said:


> *Mai Britt*: I think Jessica is wearing Pink Clichy 120mm. I think they were in store a few years ago. I'm guess its pink leather but could be wrong, I would need to see a close up picture to confirm it.



Thanks!! Some pairs looks shamefully the same to me in pics :shame:


----------



## 01876

One more Fergie/Carmen pic...


----------



## LavenderIce

Isla Fisher has red soles on!  From "Confessions of a Shopaholic":






Another of Fergie and Carmen Electra (sorry if posted already):






Dancing With the Stars' Kym Johnson:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton in silver paillette Pigalle 120:
















Vanessa Minillo:






Khloe Kardashian:


----------



## LavenderIce

Okay y'all!  We've got no excuse for the lack of CL wear in our daily lives.  Here's BritBrit wearing her black suede Declics at Walmart:


----------



## shaq91

More Of Britney


----------



## goodmornin

are those the same pants she wore on stage when she first debuted those declics?

she prob didn't get changed from the night before...


----------



## 01876

LavenderIce said:


> Okay y'all!  We've got no excuse for the lack of CL wear in our daily lives.  Here's BritBrit wearing her black suede Declics at Walmart:


 Nice.


----------



## shaq91

goodmornin said:


> are those the same pants she wore on stage when she first debuted those declics?
> 
> she prob didn't get changed from the night before...



this pic is from 2009, and the pants aren't the same i dont think i think the others were longer!


----------



## b00mbaka

shaq91 said:


> this pic is from 2009, and the pants aren't the same i dont think i think the others were longer!


 
I agree. The other trousers were more wide leg & longer.

ETA: Oh snap! Shaq got banned??? LavenderIce, Groia, Miss_Q & Ladylouboutin, we need you more than ever in this thread now to add pictures!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SJP in Viva Lola Pumps


----------



## letsgoshopping

^^ I didn't like those in the stock photos, but they look great on! And the price is pretty reasonable.


----------



## lilmissb

^I agree, they look soooo much better on!


----------



## lilmissb

shaq91 said:


> Rachel Stevans



I know I'm slow but are these pinups??? If not, what?


----------



## groia

Kate Winslet (sorry if already posted):


----------



## groia

Are these CLs?


----------



## groia

Vanessa Minnillo:


----------



## javaboo

I really like Kate's dress!


----------



## groia

Georgina Chapman (left) and Keren Craig (right) in Christian Louboutin shoes:


----------



## 01876

b00mbaka said:


> I agree. The other trousers were more wide leg & longer.
> 
> ETA: Oh snap! Shaq got banned??? LavenderIce, Groia, Miss_Q & Ladylouboutin, we need you more than ever in this thread now to add pictures!



What do people get banned for on this board?


----------



## groia

Evangeline Lilly - promo shoot for Lost Season 5 :


----------



## arro

Lady Campanula Tottington (U.K.)

click => 



source : http://blogs.lexpress.fr/cgi-bin/mt-search.cgi?search=louboutin&IncludeBlogs=150 (in french)


----------



## groia

Scarlett Johannson at the Annual Nobel Peace Prize concert in Oslo (Dec. 2008):


----------



## groia

Kate Hudson in Bazaar (Dec. 2008) :


----------



## groia

Evangeline Lilly :


----------



## groia

Sorry, I am reposting the pics that aren't showing up!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks for reposting, *groia* because I can't see a lot of your pix


----------



## groia

Vanessa Minnillo:






Georgina Chapman (left) and Keren Craig (right) in Christian Louboutin shoes:






Evangeline Lilly - promo shoot for Lost Season 5 :









Kate Hudson in Bazaar (Dec. 2008) :



javascript:void(0);


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ann Hathaway in my UHG CL Galaxy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmm.. Kate's dress kind of have the same pattern as the VGs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love both kate and annes outfits!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## JRed

What colour Galaxy is Anne Hathaway wearing?  They look like a light gold in my screen.


----------



## b00mbaka

They are the gold one's JRed. I LOVE kate's outfit! It reminds me of the dresses my mom wears to ghanaian parties


----------



## letsgoshopping

They are, Jred. They're the new ones up for pre-order on Saks.com.


----------



## JRed

Thanks b00mbaka and letsgoshopping!  

They look so gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

Diane Krueger in Cream Mad Marys.






...again wearing Iowas.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh those cream mad marys ... and that dress


----------



## LavenderIce

b00mbaka said:


> I agree. The other trousers were more wide leg & longer.
> 
> ETA: Oh snap! Shaq got banned??? *LavenderIce, Groia, Miss_Q & Ladylouboutin, we need you more than ever in this thread now to add pictures!*


 
Thanks for the shout out.  I enjoy this thread and posting here.

Here are a few:

Solange Knowles and her blue decolzeps:







Another of Rosario Dawson and purple suede declics in Paris:






Anne Hathaway and red suede declics:











Anne Hathaway and Meredith Viera:






Aubrey O'Day in Astraqueens:


----------



## jh4200

I love how the bottom of Meredith's shoes are always worn.  You know she really wears everything she has.  And Anne Hathaway is just beautiful, as always.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

DC-Cutie said:


> Ann Hathaway in my UHG CL Galaxy


is it possible to have a pic of her CL?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ladamadelbosco said:


> is it possible to have a pic of her CL?


----------



## so-phisticated

ashakes said:


> SO texted me late last night to tell me he saw a trailer for the movie "Confessions of a Shopaholic" on TV.  He of course said that I need to go see the movie b/c it looks like "my type of thing".  And, then he says the funniest thing, which was, "oh and the girl on there was wearing the same shoes you wore yesterday."
> 
> And, that happened to be my black patent Mad Mary ones.  I have only seen the trailer once and I obviously wasn't paying close attention.  So, Youtube saved the day and here is Isla Fischer wearing them. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer can be seen here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwAv00EZ-nM




omg i'm still dying for these 

and i've been waiting for the movie to come out forever! i loved the book!


----------



## b00mbaka

Aubrey looks a gazillion times better than she has in past couple of months!

No problem, lavenderice! I forgot to add jonathan to the list.


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> Aubrey looks a gazillion times better than she has in past couple of months!



you may be right.  She gone from a Hot ****ty Mess to an upgrade of a Hot Mess


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Well hey, at least that is progress!! You gotta crawl before you can walk! lol


----------



## b00mbaka

You got it Jimmy! LOL DC


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Well hey, at least that is progress!! You gotta crawl before you can walk! lol





> You got it Jimmy! LOL DC



Baby Steps......  I just need her to spray little sheen on her hair *(It's looks so dry) and get clothes that compliment her body.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe she can take some sheen from her face and put it on her hair? Is it me or my computer, but she always look so oily!!

Maybe next upgrade, she will just be a Mess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe she can take some sheen from her face and put it on her hair? Is it me or my computer, but she always look so oily!!
> 
> Maybe next upgrade, she will just be a Mess!



No, it's not your computer.  I need Aubrey to know that the ultimate goal is to be: HOT!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Well, I gotta give it to her, she is moving up the ranks!!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Ya'll are hilarious


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, I am going to leave her alone. 

Back to our regularly scheduled program! Sorry, Aubrey! lol!


----------



## morfoula

aubrey o'day is such a nastyy nastyy girl


----------



## ladamadelbosco

DC-Cutie said:


>



thanks so much..are you also able to help me with the red suede shoes of #6991?


----------



## LavenderIce

lada--You can find the red suede Declics at Saks.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

many many thanks...
I've a style section about anne hathaway, and I like to know how she wear...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ladamadelbosco said:


> many many thanks...
> I've a style section about anne hathaway, and I like to know how she wear...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sounds like she may have a site folllowing Anne's style and want to know what she wears and where the items can be found?


----------



## ladamadelbosco

Yes..sorry for my english..
I'm an italian girl


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Anne Hathaway in the VGs:






Who else thinks Anne is taking the role of groom and Kate the role of bride in their promo for "Bride Wars?"  These pictures make me think it, though I know there will be many appearances made by both of them in other outfits.


----------



## rilokiley

ooh *Lav*, very true!  I wonder if they did that on purpose?  I'd think that their stylists would have noticed that, too!


----------



## noah8077

That is what I thought when I first saw the pictures, but figured I was reading to far into it!


----------



## karo

Penelope Cruz


----------



## natassha68

karo said:


> Penelope Cruz



160mm Nude Patent Alti


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham










Hilary Duff


----------



## Leescah

01876 said:


> One more Fergie/Carmen pic...


 
I'm having a major brain blank day today.... what shoe is this Carmen is wearing?


----------



## lilmissb

Fortuna??


----------



## legaldiva

I had thought Carmen was wearing Versace ... ???


----------



## Leescah

lilmissb said:


> Fortuna??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yep, Fortuna. 

Those are CLs, not Versace.


----------



## Leescah

Thanks lilmiss and jimmyshoe!

legaldiva - to be honest I kinda wish they were versace, since they're now about to be added to my 'wants' list lol... damnit.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I like them too, but not $1100 for shiny satin! Now for sales, I will be all over them!


----------



## so-phisticated

b00mbaka said:


> Aubrey looks a gazillion times better than she has in past couple of months!
> 
> No problem, lavenderice! I forgot to add jonathan to the list.


yeah, now she just needs to tone it down a little with the 5 pounds of make up and 25 pounds of weave!


----------



## Leescah

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I like them too, but not $1100 for shiny satin! Now for sales, I will be all over them!


 


aaaannnd they're back off the list. at lease until sales time, as you say!


----------



## surlygirl

natassha68 said:


> 160mm Nude Patent Alti


 
natassha - You have those, right? Or are yours 140? Either way, when I saw this picture I thought ... are those are natassha's shoes? LOL!


----------



## javaboo

They come in two version, one with a double platform and one without.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Leescah said:


> *aaaannnd they're back off the list*. at lease until sales time, as you say!


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## samhainophobia

I love the Fortunas.  That was one of the first styles that caught my eye from the new season stuff.  Way too $$$, though.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Another of Marc Jacobs, I mean Ann Hathaway


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon:


----------



## natassha68

surlygirl said:


> natassha - You have those, right? Or are yours 140? Either way, when I saw this picture I thought ... are those are natassha's shoes? LOL!



Yes, mine are 140's ush:.... I thought I was receiving the 160's when I purchased them but, after all said and done I'm soo happy with mine, I believe the 160's were only a Paris thing, and extremely limited if not cancelled .


----------



## laureenthemean

Jet, you crack me up!


----------



## Jönathan

Uma Thurman on the set of The Accidental Husband  in 2006 

I think she's wearing Miss Tacks here??


----------



## laureenthemean

I  Uma Thurman.


----------



## september gurl

Uma looks nice here.


----------



## Bitstuff

karo said:


> Penelope Cruz



Poor Penelope looks uncomfortable! It's sad, because I have such a girl crush on her. These shoes have a double platform, right? But how high a platform? They look painful but oh so gorgeous


----------



## groia

Danelle Lloyd (former Playboy model)


----------



## groia

Danielle Lloyd (former Playboy model):


----------



## lilmissb

Uma is so stylish!


----------



## Elise499

Anne Hataway


----------



## Jönathan

Mischa Barton loves her Mad Marys


----------



## JetSetGo!

I actually love Anne Hathaway, I just couldn't resist!

Uma looks beautiful.


----------



## schwarz

^^^what is anne wearing? black altadamas in ponyhair?
ladamadelbosco was asking about annes shoes a few pages ago, because she has a site about her http://www.annehathaway.altervista.org/
since i speak italian i offered to help out with identifying her shoes, but you certainly know more about them then me.


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

schwarz said:


> ^^^what is anne wearing? black altadamas in ponyhair?
> ladamadelbosco was asking about annes shoes a few pages ago, because she has a site about her http://www.annehathaway.altervista.org/
> since i speak italian i offered to help out with identifying her shoes, but you certainly know more about them then me.


She's wearing the Black Astrakahn (Sp?).


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Another of Marc Jacobs, I mean Ann Hathaway


  Nice shoes though.


----------



## Miss_Q

Britney Spears


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brit looks good - love that Black Halo dress and declics!  Perfect!


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm in love with Britney's dress ^^^^ Anyone know the make??


----------



## DC-Cutie

savvysgirl said:


> I'm in love with Britney's dress ^^^^ Anyone know the make??



http://www.pinkmascara.com/pinkmasc...y_id=BlackHaloKeyholeRuffleSleeveDressinBlack


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *DC*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww, little Sean Preston looks so happy, and so does Brit Brit!!!

Hopefuly, he is not dripping bubbles on mama suede shoes! Kids


----------



## b00mbaka

Fantasia Barrino:


----------



## Elise499

More pics of Nicole Richie


----------



## b00mbaka

Damn that sucks! I hate when my shoe gets stuck in the grass!


----------



## girliegirl

Oh, look at all that mud!!


----------



## jh4200

Gasp!  Poor babies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

must Tasia dress like she hood-rich all the time?  Dang, even the CLs don't class up the outfit.  Love Tasia, but not her style of dress.  This sums up how I feel:


----------



## Elise499

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## jh4200

Please tell me this is for an 80s party...


----------



## lilmissb

^^^DC - you crack me up!!! That is too funny for words! Hehehehehe 

LOVE Brit's dress. Is this a known designer in the US as I've never heard of them but I am suddenly compelled to buy that dress as I Love necklines and sleeves like that!


----------



## lilmissb

Jenn, I'm pretty sure they were going to one as I'm sure most people would be walking around like that! God forbid if they did!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lilmissb said:


> ^^^DC - you crack me up!!! That is too funny for words! Hehehehehe
> 
> LOVE Brit's dress. Is this a known designer in the US as I've never heard of them but I am suddenly compelled to buy that dress as I Love necklines and sleeves like that!



Yeah, Black Halo makes some really nice dresses.  I've never had a complaint, but I get tons of compliments wearing Black Halo dresses.  Sexy, but classy.


----------



## YaYa3

jh4200 said:


> Please tell me this is for an 80s party...



those LEG WARMERS ...  ewwwwww.


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Reese Witherspoon:



Are these the balacorta flats? I WANT them!!!


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> Fantasia Barrino:
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/fantasialeopard.JPG



All I can say is WTH???????


----------



## archygirl

Elise499 said:


> Kristin Cavallari



OMG are they going to an audition for that 80s cable exercise show (I have forgotten the name), and puky legwarmers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, Black Halo makes some really nice dresses. I've never had a complaint, but I get tons of compliments wearing Black Halo dresses. Sexy, but classy.


 

If you wear 'em DC they MUST be good!   I'll get one right away...paired with Loubies - HAWT! Hehehehe


----------



## gemruby41

jh4200 said:


> Please tell me this is for an 80s party...


She had an 80's themed party for her 22nd birthday on Jan 5th.


----------



## b00mbaka

YaYa3 said:


> those LEG WARMERS ... ewwwwww.


 
True, but her toes are actually INSIDE of her shoes


----------



## *Lo

^^At least she has her toes under control in those

ETA: Great minds think alike boom


----------



## sakura

archygirl said:


> Are these the balacorta flats? I WANT them!!!



I think they're patent Ballerinas. *evolkatie* has them.






Posted on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/evolkaties-cl-collection-390290-6.html thread


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL *Lo!


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> True, but her toes are actually INSIDE of her shoes



and that is the true Blessing.  Because everytime I see her feet spread all the way OUT of her CLs I literally SCREAM!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Oh, thank god, I feel so much better now.


----------



## so-phisticated

Elise499 said:


> More pics of Nicole Richie



OMG NO!!!! that is so sad  ..poor things!

and i LOVE the way mischa barton wears her mad marys.. i want..


----------



## savvysgirl

lilmissb said:


> I am suddenly compelled to buy that dress as I Love necklines and sleeves like that!



Me tooooooo but the biggest size is a 2


----------



## lilmissb

^WHAT? That stoopid!!!


----------



## so-phisticated

Not sure how much of a celebrity she is.. or if this has been posted before buttt..


----------



## savvysgirl

lilmissb said:


> ^WHAT? That stoopid!!!



Sorry .. i meant only sizes avail are a 0 or a 2. Still stupid though haha but only because i cant get into that size!! 
Grrr, i am so hunting for that dress. It's gorrrrrrrgeous isnt it?!!


----------



## surlygirl

I kinda like the 80s look that Kristin is wearing. I know, I know, but it's just so Olivia Newton John in "Let's Get Physical" that I can't help but like it! LOL! And her toes are all inside the shoe. It's hard to pull off a leotard with pink tights AND leg warmers! Or so I've heard ... :shame:


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC-Cutie said:


> must Tasia dress like she hood-rich all the time? Dang, even the CLs don't class up the outfit. Love Tasia, but not her style of dress. This sums up how I feel:


  OMG I just bust out laughing girrlllllll you are a trip! But I totally agree everytime I see a pic of her I want to slap her with a bag of class!!


----------



## archygirl

sakura said:


> I think they're patent Ballerinas. *evolkatie* has them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/evolkaties-cl-collection-390290-6.html thread



Thanks *Sakura* for posting. I will try to find them!


----------



## rdgldy

NM has the Black Halo dress in red in a number of sizes.


----------



## lilmissb

Do not tempt me rdgldy! I have already started looking up black halo dresses on the bay and I have found quite few I love to bits. I think that will now be my new obsession!!! Grr...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nicole need to learn how to walk on her tips toes (Nicole, think ballerina) when she walks through the grass. That is a no-no!

Oh miss Fantasia - you are killing me!

At least Kristen's toes are safely secured!


----------



## rilokiley

Revolve still has the Black Halo dress in a few sizes.  They only have purple or coral though... other colors are sold out.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=BHAL-WD142&c=Black+Halo


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oh man .. i'm soo tempted to get it in black!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Get it get it!

Thank you *rdgldy* .. they have my size YAY! And i adore it in red. Would look lovely with CL's!


----------



## surlygirl

Shopbop also has the Black Halo ruffle dress in ash grey on sale for $241, size 10.

Brit Brit is back, ya'll!


----------



## carlinha

Elise499 said:


> More pics of Nicole Richie



GASP!!!!  those poor babies!!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

LOL.  My shoes looked like that after the last outdoor wedding I attended.

It makes me weirdly happy to see Britney looking so good.  I don't know why I care.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## fleurdelys

Are those Rolandos?  If so, why don't they look right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

fleurdelys said:


> Are those Rolandos?  If so, why don't they look right?




They are Rolandos and they don't look good because every shoe isn't for everybody.  Her feet look like they are screaming to be released


----------



## thisismisschris

^^Yeah... looks like she needs a size bigger...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Definitely! I bet she can't wait to sit down.


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Britney and her boys because I have been waiting for her comeback:


----------



## groia

so-phisticated said:


> Not sure how much of a celebrity she is.. or if this has been posted before buttt..


 
She is Holly Madison.

I quote from Wikipedia:
"Holly Madison (born December 23, 1979) is an American model and television personality, best known for appearing as Hugh Hefner's number one girlfriend with Bridget Marquardt and Kendra Wilkinson on the reality TV series The Girls Next Door."

Very impressive!


----------



## Elise499

Teri Hatcher






Jennifer Morrison


----------



## jh4200

carlinha said:


> GASP!!!! those poor babies!!!!


 
I'm cracking up because these were my EXACT words when I saw the pic!  Lol.

Reese looks great.


----------



## RMR

Elise499 said:


> Teri Hatcher



Looks like someone needs to eat


----------



## sara999

britney and jennifer look greatr!!!!!


----------



## groia

Anna Faris:


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ i know she's been blonde for a while but it definately suits! Stunning dress!


----------



## singtong

RMR said:


> Looks like someone needs to eat



ha ha  she looks quite scary here I think!!!


----------



## samina

Love the pics of Britney....Nicole Richies pooooooooor heels


----------



## xboobielicousx

Britney looks so good! i'm so happy for her...she looks like she is so much better !

i am CRACKING up about the marc jacobs/anne hathaway comment....


----------



## Schnuggeli

RMR said:


> Looks like someone needs to eat



This pic freaks me out...  Is it possible to see her like this on Desperate Housewives?


----------



## groia

Lucy Liu:


----------



## b00mbaka

What style are those? It seems as though the inside is red instead of cream.


----------



## sara999

i love lucy liu!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Teri Hatcher that is one hell of a pose!! Get em girl!! lol


----------



## groia

Ali Larter:


----------



## groia

Heidi Klum:


----------



## b00mbaka

*Love it:*




*Love this more:*





*Love this the most!!!*


----------



## b00mbaka

Ciara:


----------



## groia

Amy Adams:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Another of Ciara


----------



## groia

Anna Kournikova:


----------



## *Lo

Wow Ciara look beautiful


----------



## lv_luva

Is Amy Adams wearing Ron Rons or Decolletes?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Go CiCi, Go CiCi, go!!!I love the Pilots!! She's growing up to be such a pretty lady (not that I thought she wasn't attractive before)!



b00mbaka said:


> Ciara:
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/ciara-attends-the-pr9fef45.jpg


----------



## *Lo

^^^Jimmy I had the same thought, she really is coming into her own


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I agree!!! Take that Bowweezy!!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Isn't she with 50 cent now?


----------



## Miss_Q

lv_luva said:


> Is Amy Adams wearing Ron Rons or Decolletes?


 

I believe she is wearing Decollettes


----------



## Miss_Q

Ciara has come a long way from when she first came out on the scene


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! Isn't she with 50 cent now?



I think, but I was referring to her being all woman now and him still being/acting like a boy.


----------



## ledaatomica

I have this sudden urge to go off and have a big lunch .. 

I love the Jennifer Morrison dress. Anyone know the brand?


----------



## Elise499

Jennifer Morrison dress is by Gianfranco Ferré, spring 2008


----------



## lv_luva

Miss_Q said:


> I believe she is wearing Decollettes



Thank you Miss Q!


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! Isn't she with 50 cent now?



**in the words of Frankie: Spell ON backwards!**


----------



## ledaatomica

Elise499 said:


> Jennifer Morrison dress is by Gianfranco Ferré, spring 2008


 
thank you!


----------



## b00mbaka

DC-Cutie said:


> **in the words of Frankie: Spell ON backwards!**


 
LOL! Frankie is a mess! It's so much easier to just say "No"! She is so extra...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, and extra is what makes her Frankie!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## karo

Amanda Bynes

Eva Longoria


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## thisismisschris

^Love Amanda's dress, but why does her head look so big in that pic?


----------



## lilmissb

^misschris, it's herve leger. Amanda looks like a bobbing figure.


----------



## thisismisschris

Yeah, I've tried on a few Herve Leger dresses - with low and high necklines, but my boobs are way too small to create the correct silhouette of the dress. Darn these A-cups! lol... just kidding. I love my small boobies...


----------



## lilmissb

^Hey! Don't bag your boobs! I'm only small too and they actually create more bust if you get the right dress! Check out the HL thread that lvpiggy started if you haven't already. We are all different sizes and we've posted modelling pics.


----------



## Elise499

Amy Adams


----------



## groia

Anne Hataway:


----------



## groia

Anne Hataway again:


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> Is Amy Adams wearing Ron Rons or Decolletes?



Amy is actual wearing the Ron Rons. You can tell by the toe area that its round and not as long as the Decolletes.


----------



## Elise499

Jaime King


----------



## schwarz

groia said:


> Anne Hataway again:



can anyone tell me the name of these? goya maybe?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ maybe Para la Cruz? I think Goya is the bootie with the ruffle/pom-pom.

Anne is wearing all of my completely HTF, UHGs ... Bling Blings, Para la Cruz (if that's the style name). And she looks like she's my size! I'm about to call her!


----------



## groia

These are Para la Cruz.
Here's another picture of them:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## tresjoliex

Marisa Tomei


----------



## ohNina

Yes, Para La Cruz (I have them in Fuschia/Black )  Can anyone tell me why the girl with Jaime King is wearing Pajamas? Is that a new fashion trend?


----------



## b00mbaka

I was just about to ask that same question ohNina! LOL! I'm thinking it is a part of the movie that she's premiering


----------



## Miss_Q

Just looking at Marisa's toes makes mine hurt. OUCH!


----------



## surlygirl

Yeh, Marisa has her feet jammed up in the Rolandos! I really like the look she was going for and from far off it does look nice. Just no foot cam shots!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham






Freida Pinto


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham


----------



## samhainophobia

I love Posh.  Love her.  She is fabulous like it's her job (and I guess it kind of is.  lol.).


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes, fabulous is her job!! I love how no matter what pic she is in, no matter who is in the pic and no matter what they are wearing, VB ALWAYS stands out in the pic. Maybe it is just me though.

I love the alti bootie on her. Maybe a little too much for me though.


----------



## cllover

I love Marisa's outfit - minus the squished toes *ouch*

The Mini-Becks are so cute!  And Posh looks lovely as usual.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham


----------



## ylime

Gosh, only Posh pull off a coat to look like a dress, and ankle boots look stylish!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ugh i love posh so much! everytime i see her i want her haircut, and wardrobe, and body, and hubby ..


----------



## noah8077

And her bags, her shoes, and money!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> And her bags, her shoes, and money!!!


 
oh ya ... that stuff too!!


----------



## techie81

I'd be happy with just the hubby ...


----------



## mikakaren

ohNina said:


> Yes, Para La Cruz (I have them in Fuschia/Black ) Can anyone tell me why the girl with Jaime King is wearing Pajamas? Is that a new fashion trend?


 

hahah that's Jessica Alba in the Dolce & Gabanna polka dot pantsuit. It was at the My Bloody Valentine premiere.

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/01/alba-pajamas/jessica-alba-pajamas-01.jpg


----------



## javaboo




----------



## surlygirl

um, I don't care what Dolce & Gabanna are calling them ... those are straight up pajamas! Cute pajamas, really cute pajamas, but definitely pajamas!


----------



## noah8077

With some ultra sparkley house shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

bet she was comfy!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe! Jessica Alba is dressed up as Hugh Hefner! He is the only one that I know that can wear PJs and get away with it. Yep, those are pajama's!


----------



## carlinha

wth is jessica alba wearing.  girl straight up lost her mind when she put that outfit on and walked out the door


----------



## madamefifi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hehe! Jessica Alba is dressed up as Hugh Hefner!


----------



## ohNina

ha ha, I realized later that it was Jessica Alba...she has looked much better.  Her hair even looks like Cr*p.   I would love that outfit for lounging around the house though!


----------



## cllover

carlinha said:


> wth is jessica alba wearing.  girl straight up lost her mind when she put that outfit on and walked out the door


  I wouldn't be caught dead in those PJs outside my house!

Techie, ditto on Posh's hubby!


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ I would not even sleep in those pj's but she is out in them with red lipstick and sparkly slippers ?!? She must not be getting enough sleep!


----------



## cllover

^LOL maybe it's the angle but one pant leg looks longer than the other!


----------



## mikakaren

Anne Hatheaway on Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## Elise499

Paris Hilton











Taylor Swift











Paula Abdul


----------



## LaDonna

^ Are those Rolandes that Paula has on?  Love that shade of brown?

Hope this hasn't been posted yet...
*Angela Simmons* in Alti Booty


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they look like rolandes to me LaDonna 

love those alti booties!


----------



## LaDonna

Thanks *naked*!


----------



## samhainophobia

I like everything that Taylor Swift has on in that picture -- coat, stockings.  Great look.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Which style are Taylor Swift's boots? They are so simple, love them.


----------



## sara999

anne hathaway is so pretty. i just read an interview with her where she talked about how she hated her nose and wanted a nose job until she was 21...and that made me happy. because i hate things about me too...and i like that gorgeous celebs feel the same way even thoguh they look perfect 90% of the time!


----------



## laureenthemean

kittenslingerie said:


> Which style are Taylor Swift's boots? They are so simple, love them.



Looks like the Babel to me, but I'm not sure.


----------



## samina

What shoes is Paris wearing?


----------



## tresjoliex

I think Taylors are the babel 85s


----------



## fleurdelys

samina said:


> What shoes is Paris wearing?


They look like simples.


----------



## madamelizaking

Anyone want to buy me this bag for  120k ???


----------



## madamelizaking

She isn't wearing them but she's holding the box! 
Holly Willoughby (biritish celebrity from UK dancing on ice)


----------



## angelcove

1





madamelizaking said:


> anyone want to buy me this bag for 120k ???
> :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my!! That is a gorgeous bag. I cant imagine any bag costing that much $$$. How do you want that bag delivered? Fedex or reg usps?


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham













Heidi Klum











Jaime Pressley






Paris Hilton


----------



## madamelizaking

Hmmm UPS Sounds fabulous  lol


----------



## so-phisticated

i love VB.. she's a mother of THREE boys, and yet still manages to do it in the highest loubies, and with SO much class!


----------



## archygirl

I like how VB is wearing the same Cls in all three of those photos. And OMG that bag is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I can sell my DH and get it?


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> Ciara:
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/ciara-attends-the-pr9fef45.jpg


 
Lovin' Ciara's look...finally...a high waisted garment that looks right. I am sick of catching site of "droopy booty syndrome."  Ladies, if you have a droopy booty...STEP AWAY FROM THE HIGH WAIST!!!


----------



## archygirl

Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaime Pressley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris Hilton


 
Paris should NOT wear white shoes, period! They make her feet look HUGE. I  those triclos.


----------



## Stinas

Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham


 Ok, I LOVE her, but you know what....she had NO ass...when I look at this pic im actually extreemely happy I have a nice big Beyonce ass. lol


----------



## YaYa3

*stinas,* i agree!!  it's not a cute ass AT ALL!  oh, i'm so happy to see that she's not just totally perfect!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Victoria suffers from the dreaded disease noassatall*


----------



## noah8077

Sadly DC I have the same disease!


----------



## DC-Cutie

noah8077 said:


> Sadly DC I have the same disease!



Noah, I'm gonna tell you a secret to booty success for those that suffer from the disease.  Read this, say it loud and get to work:  SQUATS AND LUNGES....  you will have a bubble booty before you know it!


----------



## noah8077

Ugh! I know, but my knees are bad (skiing jacked them up a bit) and lunges and squats are rough on them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

noah8077 said:


> Ugh! I know, but my knees are bad (skiing jacked them up a bit) and lunges and squats are rough on them.



OK..  No problem, I'll send you some of these:


----------



## noah8077

Thanks!

I keep saying I need a Brazilian butt lift, suck the fat from my thighs and love handles, and stick it in my buttocks!


----------



## b00mbaka

Noah, he's my little secret that only a FEW of my friends know about me...

http://www.fredericks.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=Holiday2002&category%5Fname=Accessories-Body+Enhancers&product%5Fid=51371

I use these fredericks of hollywould bootypads and no one can tell! They look kind of Jlo/Kim K on the website but they are just enough to give you a little "umff"


----------



## carlinha

boom, that is hysterical!!!  i would never have been able to tell!!!


----------



## niccig

lol boom.  That's great.  We have something similar at Macy's, and people are always picking it up like "Why would anyone want these?"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian






Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## fleurdelys

Love Kim's Altis!


----------



## morfoula

love kims ass!


----------



## rdgldy

you are too funny!!


----------



## noah8077

I would need 12 of the items DC and b00m posted to get a booty like Kim's!


----------



## cllover

LOL boom - I am tempted to try...


----------



## xboobielicousx

wat the heck is jessica abla thinking? her whole look is a huge mess...the hair, the lipstick, the shoes and the PAJAMAS...ew

i love posh...she looks amazing in every pic i see of her..i have no idea how she is able to wear heels all day with 3 little boys that she has to chase after..


----------



## b00mbaka

cllover said:


> LOL boom - I am tempted to try...


 
 Try it, it's only $26! I bought one as my friend's x-mas gift & she lives by it now. At first she took it as a joke but after she wore it, she called to tell me that she never wants to go out without it! LOL! I'll post before and after pictures in the chat thread if you want!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, yes *b00mbaka!*  we want pics!!


----------



## savvysgirl

* goes to the chat thread!*


----------



## b00mbaka

Wait, don't run! I didn't put them in there yet! LOL! I'm at my aunt's place now so when I get home I will take pictures & post. My roommate is going to look at me like I'm crazy when I ask her to take the pix! LOL


----------



## idests

*keeps an eye on chat thread* Move over, savvysgirl!


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> Noah, he's my little secret that only a FEW of my friends know about me...
> 
> http://www.fredericks.com/product.a...e=Accessories-Body+Enhancers&product_id=51371
> 
> 
> 
> I use these fredericks of hollywould bootypads and no one can tell! They look kind of Jlo/Kim K on the website but they are just enough to give you a little "umff"


 
That's what I'm talking about, Boom! No droopy booty syndrome for you! lol!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*Heidi Klum*


----------



## rdgldy

not my favorite-ugh!!!


----------



## noah8077

Are her toes ALL hanging off?


----------



## cllover

Yeah, Heidi's toes are kind of hanging out!


----------



## cllover

You beat me to it, Noah!  The dress also looks like a plastic bag


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh dear, Heidi has the Cavalleri disease.... and I don't like Seals 'get up


----------



## archygirl

LaDonna said:


> *Heidi Klum*


 
I guess these shoes will not work for wide-footed gals? These look better in the Saks stock photo than on, I think!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Archy - Yea, that is a change for CLs, normally it is the other way around. 

BTW, Congrats on getting the shoes!!


----------



## archygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Archy - Yea, that is a change for CLs, normally it is the other way around.
> 
> BTW, Congrats on getting the shoes!!


 
Thanks, Lauren said they will ship on Monday. I hope they arrive here in SC before I leave for NJ on Friday. I want to wear them on the plane!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Did you ask her for a tracking #? 

If they ship early Monday, I would think they would be there by the time you leave.


----------



## ally143

LaDonna said:


> *Heidi Klum*



I knew this was going to happen!! Gosh! Get your size lady!!!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! Heidi has looked WAAAAYYYYY better before. Those shoes are horrible! I don't like them at all if that's what they look like on....and that dress...words can't begin to describe the overall effect


----------



## b00mbaka

IslandSpice said:


> That's what I'm talking about, Boom! No droopy booty syndrome for you! lol!!!


----------



## babypie

Why is Heidi wearing bubble wrap?


----------



## b00mbaka

To match seal's garbage bag tie! Duh!


----------



## purplekicks

Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham


 
 I'm wearing her son's Abercrombie kid's plaid shirt right now - the green one.  Boy's XL is like a men's XS.  I'd recommend their plaid shirts for any girls that want a more flattering boyfriend fit than an actual men's shirt.


----------



## Bitstuff

I read that Mr. Louboutin makes <i>everyone</i> pay for his shoes; no freebies! Heidi, what have you done?


----------



## badbananagirl

Bitstuff said:


> I read that Mr. Louboutin makes <i>everyone</i> pay for his shoes; no freebies! Heidi, what have you done?



I can say that it is not true at all


----------



## ally143

badbananagirl said:


> I can say that it is not true at all



Can you get us a few pairs for free?


----------



## b00mbaka

Bitstuff said:


> I read that Mr. Louboutin makes <i>everyone</i> pay for his shoes; no freebies! Heidi, what have you done?


 
That may be true but I'm pretty sure that authorized dealers of CL still give out freebies to stars and great customers.


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## YaYa3

VB always looks great, but i swear ... one of these days she's gonna jerk one of her boy's arms right out of the socket.  she's so rough with them, imo.


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah I think she is pretty rough with them. That little boy is too old & heavy to be carried but shse never topples over. She is so graceful


----------



## cfellis522

I still grab my 6 year old sometimes (even in my CLs).  If I am picking him up and he's asleep at the babysitters after me and the hubby are out, I will pick him up and carry him.  Its treacherous, but still doable.  Then again, he weighs in at a whole 42 pounds.


----------



## cfellis522

archygirl said:


> I like how VB is wearing the same Cls in all three of those photos. And OMG that bag is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I can sell my DH and get it?


 
Archy, this is too funny!  Are you going to put him up on eBay?  The seller fees would kill ya tho...  

Cara


----------



## gemibebe

I think that in this picture the shoes look better?


----------



## lilmissb

^Still not a massive fan of it!


----------



## morfoula

the sheos are awesome. much rather would like to see em in a slimmer fitting dress.
that dress looks like she got it when she was still preggers and forgot to wear it


----------



## cllover

oh why, Heidi, why?


----------



## so-phisticated

LaDonna said:


> *Heidi Klum*



i had a feeling these shoes would do this to toes.. the strap is just too far back.. horrible.. don't people try on shoes before they buy them? or at least before they wear them to a red carpet event?

don't think theyre worth $1500 at all..


----------



## karwood

Actress Adrianne Palicki wearing NOEUDETTE:


----------



## bisousx

gemibebe said:


> I think that in this picture the shoes look better?




what is the name of this shoe?


----------



## carolly88

Lady gaga in C'est Mois


----------



## Elise499

Lily Allen


----------



## Elise499

Naomi Watts


----------



## lulabee

Ugh, Heidis dress looks like black bubble wrap.
I'm shocked! Lily allen actually looks pretty!


----------



## jh4200

Naomi's in the Gino t-straps!  I just pre-ordered them, although in the beige-toned colors, not bright like hers.  But I love them on her, it's making me really excited!

And Heidi...I love you, but why do you do things like this?  How can she possibly have thought they looked good?


----------



## b00mbaka

What is the style name of Lily's chanel bag?


----------



## YaYa3

i hope this isn't inappropriate, but i read this last night and laughed out loud, especially after reading what everyone has been writing about heidi's dress and shoes on here!  (if we aren't supposed to post links such as this, please let me know.  i don't want to get in trouble.)

http://tv.msn.com/golden-globes/photos/undressed-worst/?GT1=28013&photoidx=9


----------



## amazigrace

YaYa3 said:


> i hope this isn't inappropriate, but i read this last night and laughed out loud, especially after reading what everyone has been writing about heidi's dress and shoes on here!  (if we aren't supposed to post links such as this, please let me know.  i don't want to get in trouble.)
> 
> http://tv.msn.com/golden-globes/photos/undressed-worst/?GT1=28013&photoidx=9



Sounds like that writer subscribes to this forum!


----------



## morfoula

hahahahahahahahaahaha undersized louboutins. LOVE IT!


----------



## **shoelover**

b00mbaka said:


> What is the style name of Lily's chanel bag?



don't know the name of the bag. i know the bag according to the paper is coming out in the summer & it cost is £2,500   so i best start saving now!. (yeh right )


----------



## **shoelover**

sorry to have gone off the topic.


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> What is the style name of Lily's chanel bag?


 
Russian doll? That bag is ridiculous!


----------



## b00mbaka

It's looks like there will be several other chanels inside.


----------



## lilmissb

YaYa3 said:


> i hope this isn't inappropriate, but i read this last night and laughed out loud, especially after reading what everyone has been writing about heidi's dress and shoes on here!  (if we aren't supposed to post links such as this, please let me know.  i don't want to get in trouble.)
> 
> http://tv.msn.com/golden-globes/photos/undressed-worst/?GT1=28013&photoidx=9




That's made my morning! Quite an acurate diss too!


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> It's looks like there will be several other chanels inside.


 
well, *b00mbaka*, don't you think at least THAT would be the cool thing about it? More than one inside, increasingly smaller? I guess the theme is Russia? Or is that an older bag?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Is Heidi pregnant? Did I miss something? Still would not have chosen that dress though...


----------



## b00mbaka

Archy, wouldn't it be cool if inside the smallest chanel russian doll was a chanel pearl ring or something? 

Jimmy, maybe that was the one of the Project Runway challenge dresses (one of the eliminated contestants, of course).


----------



## carlinha

what was heidi thinking when she left her house in that get-up???  the shoes just DO NOT go with the dress too... maybe something sleek like an HL...


----------



## cllover

LOL b00m - Makes wonder about her qualifications as a judge for Project Runway!


----------



## Elise499

Jennifer Morrison







Toni Collette


----------



## sara999

jennifer morrison looks amazing. i wish i looked that good in a basic suit!!!


ii am pretty sure chanel have a russian theme going...their newest nail polishes are russian themed too


----------



## Bitstuff

Her hair is fantastic, even though I think she looks better as a brunette.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^totally agree..still adjusting to her new color on house sad because she changed it seasons ago lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K


----------



## poshchick

They sure look like they are having fun!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Elise499 said:


> Lily Allen



Lily looks like her old self. Slimmer and with normal hair, I'm happy to say.


----------



## Elise499

Kelly Brook


----------



## carlinha

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K



i guess she got the nude altis from that shopping spree a few weeks ago!

great choice!


----------



## Jönathan

Amanda Bynes


----------



## karo

Paris Hilton

Kim Kardashian


----------



## laureenthemean

karo said:


> Paris Hilton
> 
> Kim Kardashian



I don't think Paris Hilton's shoes are CL:


----------



## Marisa783

Kimora Lee


----------



## nicesmile11

just double checking if the nude louboutin's kim k has on are called the 'Altis'..? I'm trying to look for those and having no luck finding them anywhere. If anyone can, please help me find them  thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're called the Alti Pump.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yes, they are the Alti Pump.  AFAIK only the BH boutique carried it.  I think at this point the boutiques are sold out of the Alti pump.


----------



## nicesmile11

thanks for the quick responses! i really want them..anyone know the price?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^According to *natassha*'s post here, they were $825:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-nude-cls-here-396521.html


----------



## legaldiva

Kim's been everywhere in those nude Alti pumps.  I no like.


----------



## amazigrace

laureenthemean said:


> I don't think Paris Hilton's shoes are CL:



*laureen, *I think they're Versace, don't you?


----------



## karwood

Gemma Arterton


----------



## nicesmile11

oh, thanks again! they seem like a nice, solid choice for a nude pump. the Nude Patent Clichy 120 MM seem really pretty, too. i don't think there is a platform though. still searching websites for the nude Alti..


----------



## karwood

Another pic of KK wearing the Nude Alti Pumps:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love Kim's dress and shoes!!


----------



## karwood

Jenna Fischer


----------



## morfoula

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/gaga-cold-cold__oPt.jpg

i love lady gaga!!!!! 
c/o perezhilton


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## tresjoliex

Kim K


----------



## Elise499

Danielle Loyd


----------



## ylime

^^ I  the color of those Very Noeuds!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^yes very pretty color


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not sure if this counts, but Kim K shopping at Christian Louboutin


----------



## nillacobain

b00mbaka said:


> What is the style name of Lily's chanel bag?


 
According to RED CARPET FASHION AWARDS BLOG Lily's bag is from Chanel Pre-Fall 2009 collection. This collection is Russian inspired. The bag will go on sale on July and will cost £2,500. 

Credit to RED CARPET FASHION AWARDS BLOG


----------



## Elise499

Lady Gaga


----------



## karwood

Lauren Conrad(her face is blocked):


----------



## karwood

Kyra Sedgwick wearing Armadillos:


----------



## babyhart

okay, so since i'm a newbie at styles... which style does LC have on?  is it the declic?  



karwood said:


> Lauren Conrad(her face is blocked):


----------



## carlinha

^LC is wearing decolletes


----------



## mikakaren

Lo is wearing the satin VPs in that shot too.


----------



## mikakaren

here's a shot of Lo and the red showing a little.


----------



## Oruka

Yes shes wearing LCs satin VPs


----------



## Elise499

Amy Adams


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm starting to like that style.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I liked it when I first saw it.


----------



## lilmissb

I kinda did too but thought they were a bit odd but now I'm in love.....but only in black for me. Maybe in a nice green/blue....I'm obsessed with colour and nudes right now...


----------



## lulabee

mikakaren said:


> here's a shot of Lo and the red showing a little.


 I love LCs style! Is that guy in the background carrying a Man-Purse?


----------



## mikakaren

it says they were filming an episode of The Hills so I'm guessing he's a member of their crew.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Winslet:


----------



## sara999

i love her so much. i feel the gold on those shoes could be tacky really easily but she pulls it off. i'm still not convinced they are very toe friendly shoes though, everyone's toes look a bit off in them


----------



## Elise499

Kate Hudson


----------



## nillacobain

sara999 said:


> i love her so much. i feel the gold on those shoes could be tacky really easily but she pulls it off. *i'm still not convinced they are very toe friendly shoes though, everyone's toes look a bit off in them*


 
I totally agree!


----------



## Elise499

Lady Gaga






Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow! Lady Gaga has on another pair of CLs besides the C'est Moi's!


----------



## savvysgirl

Is that a cat i see in Evan Rachel Woods bag?!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ omg ... is that *Tuxie*!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Elise499 said:


> Kate Hudson



Kate's feet look so over stuffed into these shoes. She really should have bought a larger size or different style.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! Tuxie, is everywhere!!! LOL! I think it is a puppy though.


----------



## tuvili

Nah, that was a cat!

I love Kate Hudson's outfit, though.  Wish I was that thin again.

And I, too, adore Kate Winslet.  Must be because she was so sweet in Sense and Sensibility.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yeah, I have seen squished toes in Rolando's and they look nothing like Kate's. They look like they were made for her feet, IMO.


----------



## carlinha

kate hudson looks AMAZING in those rolandos... damn, she is making me want a pair.


----------



## Elise499

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## YaYa3

what is it about that picture of khloe?  her forever tina's look like they are boots for a little girl compared to the rest of her body.  weird.


----------



## Miss_Q

Kate Winslet can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## mikakaren

^ I think it's because Khloe is like 5'9" or something. She's super tall.


----------



## lilmissb

I agree, Kate Hudson fits her rolandos fine! Not like Marissa Tomei!! Now THAT was squished!!!! I love Kate Hudson, she's just gorgeous as is the other Kate.

Khloe looks slightly like Lisa Marie Pressley in that shot!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yeah, I have seen squished toes in Rolando's and they look nothing like Kate's. They look like they were made for her feet, IMO.


 
ITA! I think that color and style works really well for her.


----------



## IslandSpice

karwood said:


> Another pic of KK wearing the Nude Alti Pumps:


 
Anyone know who makes this dress and where I can find one...sooo pretty.


----------



## samhainophobia

amazigrace said:


> laureenthemean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Paris Hilton's shoes are CL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *laureen, *I think they're Versace, don't you?
Click to expand...


Whatever they are, I really like them.  And Paris is looking particularly terrific in this shot -- hair, makeup, dress, shoes.  I like the whole look (and I don't say that about her all that often!).


----------



## karwood

Paris Hilton wearing Leopard Print Suede Simples:


----------



## karwood

Kim Porter, I think she is wearing Babels:


----------



## babypie

karwood said:


> Paris Hilton wearing Leopard Print Suede Simples:



These are more flattering on her feet than the ones above (which I also )


----------



## les.nympheas

How have I never noticed that Lady GaGa has such a nice womanly shape? Once you take away most of the distractions of costumes and such she kinda shows through. But now I'm really not felling the open clics that hole is just so random!


----------



## karwood

Penelope Cruz wearing Nude Patent Alti Pumps:


----------



## karwood

Mary J. Blige wearing CL Alta Arielle A Talon Python Boots:


----------



## Jönathan

Julie Benz


----------



## Jönathan

Mandy Moore


----------



## surlygirl

Jönathan;9381272 said:
			
		

> Julie Benz


 
 those are the same as the Catwomen that were just on eBay a few days ago. I am regretting not upping my max bid. had I known that footcandy was in the order cancelling business, I may have gone a little higher for the Catwomen! They look amazing!


----------



## sara999

they do look amazing...i didn't know they came in patent!? they're so hot in that!!!! she looks really skinny at that angle...but i love her


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> Mary J. Blige wearing CL Alta Arielle A Talon Python Boots:


 I love Mary J!!! She looks so gorgeous here.


----------



## Bitstuff

surlygirl said:


> those are the same as the Catwomen that were just on eBay a few days ago. I am regretting not upping my max bid. had I known that footcandy was in the order cancelling business, I may have gone a little higher for the Catwomen! They look amazing!



I know what you mean, Surly. This is exactly why I didn't even bid on the Catwomen. The email from Footcandy came a bit too late. I bought a pair of Alti 160 from Net a Porter this morning instead and the Altadamas are now well and truly postponed.

The Catwomen look so stunning on Julie


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham


----------



## morfoula

oh the eugenie's look amazing on posh


----------



## sara999

seriously. that woman is my idol. who cares if she's too skinny and not very talented. she's still my idol


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway wearing Suede Declics:


----------



## Elise499

Anne Hathaway






Oops already posted


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am going to start taking count of VBs shoes! Damn I would love to see a family pic of her CLs!! Although, I think they may be scattered across the globe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VB is my new girl crush.  She is so chic, love her pixie cut, and actually looks like she's putting on some weight.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She does look like she's putting on weight (in a good way).


----------



## karwood

Lady GaGa wearing Leather Taupe C'est Moi:


----------



## carlinha

anne hathaway's suede declics look like they are too big on her!  why are they not falling off her feet?


----------



## Roe

Marisa783 said:


> Kimora Lee


 

is she using the birkin to cover the baby bump?


----------



## LaDonna

*angela simmons*


----------



## LaDonna

*bar refaeli*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those boots are weighing Angela down. I think they are a bit too chunky to wear with that outfit. Outside of that loooove the boots!


----------



## Elise499

Angelina Jolie


----------



## YaYa3

hey, look at brad's heels!


----------



## sara999

ohhhh i REALLY want to hem angie's trousers!


----------



## floridasun8

^ LOL I know, me too!  I dont know how she can walk with her slacks like that!  I have tried to wear pre-hemmed pants before and they always seem to trip me!  Love her outfit though!


----------



## ledaatomica

*sara* I want to hem them too! Way too long and why hide these beauties anyway .. 

I guess if Angelina is wearing VPs she would end up being 3 inches taller than Pitt ... I guess he didnt like that idea.


----------



## angelcove

Roe said:


> is she using the birkin to cover the baby bump?


 
that's what the rumor is..according to E!


----------



## lolitablue

What is Kimora pregnant?  Whose the daddy?


----------



## lilmissb

^Isn't she still married to whoever he is? I'm sooo behind!


----------



## rdgldy

No, she's not still married to Russell Simmons.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lolitablue said:


> What is Kimora pregnant?  Whose the daddy?



She's dating Djimon Hounsou. Her and Russell's divorce was finalized March 2008


----------



## carlinha

wow angie and bar rafaeli look STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Roe

i personally love the long look of pants the way angelina has them however if i wear my pants like that, i would wear a simple pump being that we cant see them.


----------



## carlinha

i like the "peep" of her nude patent VP/burgundy tip showing...


----------



## so-phisticated

LaDonna said:


> *angela simmons*



i LOVE the jeans.. i despise the outfit.. over do it much?


----------



## karwood

Meryl Streep wearing blue suede Declics:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

so-phisticated said:


> i LOVE the jeans.. i despise the outfit.. over do it much?



Yeah those pearls are overkill!


----------



## lilmissb

^^See, peacock goes with everything! I have my eye on them....hopefully the boutiques don't sell out before I get a chance to own some!


----------



## Stinas

Peekabo!! lol only TPFers would notice the nude VPs! lol


Elise499 said:


> Angelina Jolie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ashanti


----------



## samhainophobia

Cripes, Anne Hathaway is looking skinny.  Eek.  Pretty shoes, though.  And I love the color of Meryl's Declics -- not sure if I've seen that shade before.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eva Longoria


----------



## lilmissb

samhainophobia said:


> Cripes, Anne Hathaway is looking skinny.  Eek.  Pretty shoes, though.  And I love the color of Meryl's Declics -- not sure if I've seen that shade before.




It's the peacock colour sam. Vixx owns a pair. They're just devine!!! I have my eye on peacock VP's or declics....or even NP's.


----------



## sara999

eva's wearing the shoes i sold! how awesome would it be if she was the one who bought my shoes. haha


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> eva's wearing the shoes i sold! how awesome would it be if she was the one who bought my shoes. haha


 
i was just going to post this! Looks like Eva was the lucky winner of your VPs 



Love Ashati's shoes!


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## karwood

Kerry Washington wearing Pigalles:


----------



## groia

Christina Applegate:












Estelle:


----------



## morfoula

those first two pix of christina applegate just brought me back..... LOL i had taken pics from that magazine cuz i loved those greek pailettes!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Estelle looks so cute...I heart her


----------



## singtong

demi's alti's are gorgeous in that colour!!!!!! new UHG to list!!! ha ha ha!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

groia said:


> Estelle:



These are gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

singtong said:


> demi's alti's are gorgeous in that colour!!!!!! new UHG to list!!! ha ha ha!


 
i think they are eugines


----------



## rainyjewels

^^looks like eugenies to me as well.

christina applegate's green pailettes VPs are GORGEOUS! what season are those from and are they still available anywhere?


----------



## singtong

yeah sorry you are right, for some reason I knew that they were eugenies but put alti!!!!!, they are lovely in that colour and now all sold out apart from 40's at NAP  oh well (lucky me really!!!!) ha ha ha!!


----------



## Elise499

Rachel Stevens


















Nicolette Sheridan


----------



## ledaatomica

faint .. I see Pinups.


----------



## babypie

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham:


 She has seriously gotten some wear out of those wine Rolandos.  I wonder if she has more than 1 pair.


----------



## sara999

black pinups!!! swoon!!!


i LOVE christina applegate! she looks amazing!


----------



## jh4200

Leda, you took the words out of my mouth!  I would kill for those.  Seriously.


----------



## babypie

morfoula said:


> those first two pix of christina applegate just brought me back..... LOL i had taken pics from that magazine cuz i loved those *greek *pailettes!


----------



## gemruby41

Eva Longoria


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh my .. i'm totally loving the Pin Ups. Are they HTF then Jenn?


----------



## babypie

Too bad Eva paired her VPs with her PJ top


----------



## surlygirl

Are those purple satin Lady Gres that Estelle's wearing?! Swoon.


----------



## morfoula

babypie said:


>


 

AHAHAHA!!!!

OOPS


----------



## Elise499

Katie Holmes


----------



## rilokiley

omg I'm in love with those Pinups!    I've never seen them in black like that before.


----------



## poshchick

Oohh what are those that Eva is wearing?


----------



## sakura

poshchick said:


> Oohh what are those that Eva is wearing?



Ring lizard VP with burgundy tip.


----------



## babypie

karwood said:


> Meryl Streep wearing blue suede Declics:


 

OMG the color


----------



## poshchick

thanks sakura!!

and that dress on Meryl Streep - she's sure proud to be American huh??


----------



## jh4200

savvysgirl said:


> Oh my .. i'm totally loving the Pin Ups. Are they HTF then Jenn?


 
Yep, pretty much impossible.  I haven't seen any on Ebay in forever, and actually I think I've only ever seen them there once.  Someone asked the boutiques if it could be a special order, since it's basically a clichy with ribbon, but they said no.


----------



## poshchick

sakura said:


> Ring lizard VP with burgundy tip.


 

Ohh thanking you! Are they available anywhere?


----------



## groia

Debra Messing:


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh wow, posh looks gorgeous. Her dress  



jh4200 said:


> Yep, pretty much impossible.  I haven't seen any on Ebay in forever, and actually I think I've only ever seen them there once.  Someone asked the boutiques if it could be a special order, since it's basically a clichy with ribbon, but they said no.


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham


 
Are VB's *red croc* Rolandos? Her CLs collection is as amazing as her Hermes one!!
The weather here in Italy is very very cold, I'm still asking myself how she manages to walk outside without a warm coat. I know she has to advertise her collection but...


----------



## carlinha

VB looks stunning indeed... i can't see the rolandos up close but they don't look like croc to me... maybe regular kid leather?  eel???  whatever it is, i want them!!!  are they from current season or old seasons????


----------



## Elise499

nillacobain said:


> Are VB's *red croc* Rolandos? Her CLs collection is as amazing as her Hermes one!!



Yes they are


----------



## nillacobain

Amazing! I like her purple croc Rolandos too


----------



## savvysgirl

Her feet were made for Louboutins werent they? I dont think i've ever seen one pic where i've thought 'ergh'


----------



## singtong

i saw pin-ups once on ebay UK, I nearly bought them but it was back in the day when I couldn't justify £150!!! now i'm thinking £150....they'd be mine in a instant, no questions!!!! ha ha ha!!! how time change!


----------



## Elise499

Anne Hathaway


----------



## carlinha

Elise499 said:


> Yes they are



HOLY CRAP.  i just died and went to CL heaven.

purple croc rolandos??!?  i have never seen those before....  maybe for the better else i will be out on the street... homeless..


----------



## poshchick

Ow those bunions look awful - and painful!! ^^^


----------



## Bitstuff

Don't they just? Poor woman. There was talk about her having the bunions removed years ago; it doesn't look as if she had it done. Unless they've come back. Bunions are my worst fear when it comes to feet.

But the shoes, oh, they are to die for. Definitely the prettiest Rolando I've seen IMHO. I always thought that Posh was so used to walking in sky high heels that they didn't hurt; but now I'm sad for her.


----------



## Elise499

Kelly Brook


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> HOLY CRAP. i just died and went to CL heaven.
> 
> *purple croc rolandos??!?* i have never seen those before.... maybe for the better else i will be out on the street... homeless..


 













Here they are.. next to her violine (?) ostrich Birkin!


----------



## nillacobain

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=323238&d=1199420574
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=322000&d=1199298725


*Old pics of VB wearing her red croc Rolandos!*


----------



## karwood

Mary J Blige wearing Orlans:

[


----------



## natassha68

OMG, those Red Croc Ro's


----------



## Elise499

Kerry Washington


----------



## morfoula

that's a gorgeous dress she's wearing, but she looks extremely uncomfortable in both photos!


----------



## nillacobain

I'm trying to make a list of VB's CLs but I think it is quite impossible!
So...

Black patent NP with burgundy tip
Camel kid Rolandes
Silver specchio Pigalle
Black patent Mad Marys ankle strap
Black patent Rolandos
Red croc Polandos
Leopard patent Pigalle
White Yoyo Zeppa
Purple croc Rolandos
Wine patent Polandos
Black satin Eugenies
Taupe Rolandos
EB suede Rolandos
Black patent Alti botte
Brown kid Alta Ariella talon boots 
Black kid Rolandos
Red patent Rolandos
Black suede Alti botte
Black paillettes VP
Python Declics
CL Rodarte in gold
Black patent Alti pumps
Black Patent Pigalles
Black Declics
Cork VPs?
White Declics
Black suede Rolandos

............
.............
...........


----------



## so-phisticated

morfoula said:


> that's a gorgeous dress she's wearing, but she looks extremely uncomfortable in both photos!



imagine what's going through her mind:

- don't let the straps fall
- don't walk to wide or let the slit blow the whole dress open
- don't trip over the dress
- back straight
- smile

i say if you feel uncomfortable, don't wear it, it'll show!!

as for VB, i think she needs her own CL thread.. hmm..


----------



## singtong

totally  VB lol!!! she has her own thread somewhere!!! ha ha!


----------



## so-phisticated




----------



## Vendrazi

I passed this poster for The Proposal last night, and I'm pretty sure these are CLs Sandra Bullock is wearing (the inner heel sure looked red!):


----------



## archygirl

carlinha said:


> HOLY CRAP. i just died and went to CL heaven.
> 
> purple croc rolandos??!? i have never seen those before.... maybe for the better else i will be out on the street... homeless..


Did you notice that VBs bunion is almost out of the shoe on her left foot? Despite the absolute GORGEOUSNESS of those red croc Rolandos....that must hurt?


----------



## nillacobain

archygirl said:


> Did you notice *that VBs bunion is almost out of the shoe on her left foot?* Despite the absolute GORGEOUSNESS of those red croc Rolandos....that must hurt?


 
*Is this the reason why her CLs look so big on her right foot? Maybe because of her left foot bunion she needs to get her CLs an half size bigger that doesn't hurt her bunion but is too big on her right foot?*


----------



## aeross

Harrods have the Croc rolandos in the red,purple and EB 

I die every time I go in there !


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham


----------



## MsFrida

nillacobain said:


> *Is this the reason why her CLs look so big on her right foot? Maybe because of her left foot bunion she needs to get her CLs an half size bigger that doesn't hurt her bunion but is too big on her right foot?*


 
That's most likely it.. but why not buy two pairs of the same model in let's say 36 and 37.. using the left 37 and the right 36.. noone is going to notice (and even if someone does, who cares, it's not hurting them) and I _think_ she can afford it  I know a few people doing this due to differently sized feet..


----------



## lilmissb

aeross said:


> Harrods have the Croc rolandos in the red,purple and EB
> 
> I die every time I go in there !



Can you layby them???? I would so do it in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian Shopping At Christian Louboutin


----------



## carlinha

are those ring lizard pigalles i see on KK??


----------



## surlygirl

Looks like it ... they are gorgeous!


----------



## savvysgirl

aeross said:


> Harrods have the Croc rolandos in the red,purple and EB



Do you happen to know the price of these babies??


----------



## LavenderIce

Yeah, she's trying on the ring lizard Pigalle 120s.


----------



## karo

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## sara999

savvysgirl said:


> Do you happen to know the price of these babies??


EB croc decolletes were about £2600 i assume it's the same range for the rolandos


----------



## Elise499

Gemma Atkinson


----------



## savvysgirl

sara999 said:


> EB croc decolletes were about £2600 i assume it's the same range for the rolandos



Yeah i dont think i'll be attempting to get those then! Thanks *Sara*!


----------



## heat97

stupid question but are bunions always on the innerside of your foot. lol


----------



## carlinha

i think so heat....


----------



## Elise499

Tyra Banks


----------



## Marisa783

SJP in decolletes


----------



## singtong

heat97 said:


> stupid question but are bunions always on the innerside of your foot. lol



You can get them on both sides. Common bunions are deformities of the big toe, the toe gets pushed laterally (so away from the body) and can go under or over the the second toe if really bad.

Then you can get little bunions on the little toe, from the deformities of the 5th metatarsal, where the little toe gets angled in (towards body). These are called bunionettes, I have these and I'm pretty sure they will only get worse if I continue with the CL's!!!! oh well.........CL's are worth it!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

Elise499 said:


> Katie Holmes


what model?


----------



## schwarz

^^they look like black nappa declics


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^140mm black nappa Declics


----------



## ladamadelbosco

thanks so much...


----------



## rdgldy

Katie looks horribly thin-ugh!


----------



## luxlover

yes, Katie really is getting scary scary skinny now. her chest bone is completely showing....


----------



## laureenthemean

And her boobs are disappearing.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ SHE's disappearing!!!!  so sad.


----------



## carlinha

yeah WAYYYYY too skinny... makes her look so much older than she actually is


----------



## savvysgirl

She looks awful


----------



## Elise499

Kate Winslet


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful


----------



## rdgldy

I love her look!


----------



## floridasun8

Elise499 said:


> Kate Winslet



WOW!  I LOVE Kate's dress!  Can anyone ID it?  I want that dress!


----------



## samina

she looks stunning I love Kate's dress where is it from?


----------



## Roe

^^ beautiful ensemble...you can tell she has big feet. she has to be at least a size 40. I remember her saying during filming titanic that her and dicaprio wore the same shoe size.


----------



## karwood

floridasun8 said:


> WOW! I LOVE Kate's dress! Can anyone ID it? I want that dress!


 

The dress is Narciso Rodriguez

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0cat000002cat000009cat80001cat262003cat276839

It is beautiful dress, but she looks a bit undone. Maybe a bit more make-up or a pedicure?


----------



## samina

thanks!


----------



## sara999

i'm not surprised she has big feet, she's so tall!!! she has to support her height somehow! i agree she looks a bit undone but beautiful


----------



## babypie

She's 5'6" with shoe size US 11 .  She does look taller on screen for some reason.


----------



## sara999

really? i thought she was 5'10 or so!


----------



## babypie

Google "kate winslet height", some sources say 5'6", some 5'6.5".


----------



## sara999

i trust you


----------



## archygirl

Wow, that seems like a big foot for her height! I am 5'7" and my foot is 8.5. she should have gotten a pedi, maybe would have made her look finished (OPI Black Onyx would have looked excellent!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I'm 5'4" and I'm an 8.5 ... I don't get how genetics work with your shoe size. My mom is a 6 and my sister is a 7 ... what happened to me?!?!?!


----------



## rdgldy

I'm 5'4" and a 9-used to be a 7 1/2 before 2 kids!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Kids change your foot size??? Man never having kids now cos I can't loose all my loubies!!! I guess they do now that I think about it cos my mum was a skinny 36 and now she's about a 37. Hmmm....

I'm 5'2" and a 35.5. I have a friend who is 5'3" and has 37 feet!!!


----------



## babypie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ *I'm 5'4" and I'm an 8.5* ... I don't get how genetics work with your shoe size. My mom is a 6 and my sister is a 7 ... what happened to me?!?!?!


 
Me too.  I've always thought my feet are about 1 size too big for my height.


----------



## luxlover

interesting...i didnt know kids can change your shoe size..

my shoe size actually changed after i lost a little weight so I guess that makes sense. I use to be 37.5-38 and now I'm 36.6-37. I'm 5'5.


----------



## idests

I'm 5'10" and wear a 8.5 or 9... One of my daughters wears a 9 and the other wears a 10, and both are my height. My sister is taller than me and wears a 7.5!

And yes, before I had kids I wore an 8...


----------



## lilmissb

Maybe after i have my kids my SG's will fit properly!!!


----------



## idests

^^^
Ha! Now you have a reason to have children!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehe!


----------



## Roe

i'm 5'7 and confused as hell as to what my shoe size is. I have shoes that are 8 1/2 wide up to size 41 european. I'm 5"7 with flinstone feet..yabba dabba doo


----------



## slimcouture




----------



## cllover

lilmissb said:


> Maybe after i have my kids my SG's will fit properly!!!


LOL maybe after *I* have kids, I'll up a shoe size from 5.5 to the 6s!  So many more choices for larger feet!


----------



## cllover

carlinha said:


> yeah WAYYYYY too skinny... makes her look so much older than she actually is


Maybe she's trying to look older, so she and Tom Cruise look closer in age!  Can't do anything about the height, though...


----------



## luxlover

^^ well, if she stopped wearing 5 inch heels then the height between her and Cruise wouldnt be that bad...hahahaha


----------



## samhainophobia

karwood said:


> The dress is Narciso Rodriguez
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0cat000002cat000009cat80001cat262003cat276839
> 
> It is beautiful dress, but she looks a bit undone. Maybe a bit more make-up or a pedicure?



I agree that a pedicure would have added to her look, but I actually like the no/natural makeup look with that particular dress and hair -- I think that it works quite well.  JMO .  If she'd gone with a smoky eye, for example, I think that it would have been overkill.

(Plus she's so gorgeous that she could walk around in a feed sack and look smashing.  I think she's gotten better and better with age.  How unfair )


----------



## cllover

luxlover said:


> ^^ well, if she stopped wearing 5 inch heels then the height between her and Cruise wouldnt be that bad...hahahaha


True!  But she's still a couple of inches taller than him LOL


----------



## karwood

Julie Benz:


----------



## savvysgirl

Awww ^^^ My fav style


----------



## karwood

Oops! I accidentally moved this pic to a folder. Reposting again. Pic of Julie Benz wearing Catwoman


----------



## csre

luxlover said:


> ^^ well, if she stopped wearing 5 inch heels then the height between her and Cruise wouldnt be that bad...hahahaha


 lol, I totally agree with this, she could wear kittens or something

  That Kate dress is gorgeous! it looks so much better on her than on the model


----------



## babypie

Pfft! Tom Cruise is so not worth wearing kitten heels for


----------



## rdgldy

I so totally agree~~


----------



## kittenslingerie

babypie said:


> Pfft! Tom Cruise is so not worth wearing kitten heels for



Agree completely! She should just find a taller man, I mean he's only 5'7.


----------



## javaboo

I think Tom likes tall girls. I'm not sure if Penelope was taller than him but Nicole definitely was. I have a friend who loves leggy tall girls.


----------



## Bitstuff

Penelope is a wee little lass, about 5"5'

Posh wrote in her book - I read it in an Amazon.com review  - that no woman should be wearing kitten heels as they are unflattering. Scientologist Tom definitely isn't worth that. As to Katie's weight and how it makes her look - let's not criticize it; I'm sure she has her reasons for dropping that much. Let's just hope that for the sake of her health, she finds a reason to gain some back.

To stay on topic - Julie Benz seems to love those Catwomen. She was posted a few pages back as well in these. Then again, who doesn't love Catwomen?


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera






Angelina Jolie











Julie Benz






Amy Poehler


----------



## Jönathan

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=verdana,geneva]











Julie Benz @ Tokyo Premiere of Rambo.

She really loves her Catwoman T-bars


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## sara999

i love when celebs wear shoes over and over....they're just like us! plus if i had a pair i would wear them all the time too!


----------



## savvysgirl

I *NEED* a pair in black now too! Not want, *NEED*!


----------



## sara999

get in line sister! haha! although when i tried these on in store they didn't fit my foot properly...but i still want some!


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Elise499

Dita Von Teese


----------



## babypie

Bitstuff said:


> Penelope is a wee little lass, about 5"5'
> 
> Posh wrote in her book - I read it in an Amazon.com review  - that no woman should be wearing kitten heels as they are unflattering. Scientologist Tom definitely isn't worth that. As to Katie's weight and how it makes her look - let's not criticize it; I'm sure she has her reasons for dropping that much. Let's just hope that for the sake of her health, she finds a reason to gain some back.
> 
> To stay on topic - Julie Benz seems to love those Catwomen. She was posted a few pages back as well in these. Then again, who doesn't love Catwomen?



Katie seemed a bit out of it while presenting at the SAG awards last night...


----------



## babypie

Elise499 said:


> Dita Von Teese



Hate to say it since I love her but those dont look so great on her


----------



## savvysgirl

sara999 said:


> get in line sister! haha! although when i tried these on in store they didn't fit my foot properly...but i still want some!



Haha!! 

I think i want a pair in every colour (this might take til i'm about 100!) I was also thinking about doing an SO on a pair in a few months, whoo!

I also don't like those Bloody Mary's on Dita. She looks lovely though.


----------



## karwood

In case someone does not know, Kim K is wearing Pigalles and Dita is wearing Bloody Mary

Please try to include names of style with pics


----------



## b00mbaka

Hmm... I wouldn't picture Dita as a bloody mary type of gal. They are too funky for her classic style and that definitely isn't the right outfit to pair with those shoes.


----------



## nillacobain

I think Rihanna is wearing CL Rodarte in gold with the green outfit (near the car) in her new videoclip "Rehab" feat. Justin Timberlake.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ ohh yes she is!


----------



## carlinha

they all look stunning!!!

i love how angelina seems to be getting good use out of her nude patent VPs!!!


----------



## karwood

Meryl Streep wearing Eugenie:


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway wearing Very Galaxy:


----------



## legaldiva

Does Kim K have the Pigalle 100s or 120s?


----------



## karwood

Emile Hirsch and Brianna Domont(wearing Declics):


----------



## karwood

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/01/emile-sags/emile-hirsch-brianna-domont-sag-awards-2009-02.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Dita Von Teese


 
I like her outfit but I don't like those shoes on her, too.


----------



## archygirl

nillacobain said:


> I like her outfit but I don't like those shoes on her, too.


 
I think that Dita's shoes are laced a bit too tightly. But I love the outfit and the contrast of the python with the grey!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They are probably laced tight because they are so big on her! She may just walk right out of them.


----------



## lilmissb

savvysgirl said:


> Haha!!
> 
> I think i want a pair in every colour (this might take til i'm about 100!) I was also thinking about doing an SO on a pair in a few months, whoo!
> 
> I also don't like those Bloody Mary's on Dita. She looks lovely though.




SO huh? After April I'm assuming? Maybe have them in white for your wedding SO??? How did sizing rung on them?


----------



## savvysgirl

Of course after April .. i'm a good girl now days. Didnt you know hehe

I was actually thinking of wearing cats for my wedding. I want to investigate what i can SO them in but if i do my investigating now i'll probably want to order them! 
Size wise i am on 'average' a 40.5 but both my vp's are a 40. My cats are a 40 but i could get away with a 39.5 too.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oooh, well then I'll just get 36 then when I SO them....


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm pming you


----------



## trixiebelle

I am just loving this award ceremony season - love the shoe watches and the dresses and makes the weekly magazines much more exciting!

Also... just about the sizes - I am a UK 38 / 38.5 but recently on a trip to NYC got GREAT bargains in CL's ( and JC's and MB's) ..... do the feet of the ladies the other side of the Atlantic just be bigger?? There seemed to be much more value and choice in what we would class as the average sizes in the States. Whereas in the UK and Ireland you can't get any 38/38.5/39 at all in the sales


----------



## morfoula

karwood said:


> Emile Hirsch and Brianna Domont(wearing Declics):



those look like decolettes to me


----------



## lawandorder360

Mariah Carey in some CL boots (don't know the style sorry!) a few weeks ago:


----------



## lilmissb

^Alti botte??? Something like that?


----------



## cllover

I love Dita, but I think she needs some Pin-ups to go with the outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

^I agree!!!


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian


----------



## legaldiva

Oh Mariah ... the Alti Botte with an ankle length leather trench?  You look circa 1992.


----------



## needloub

I love KK's style.  She always looks so polished and so put together.


----------



## b00mbaka

I love the "DAYUMMM" look on the photographer's face behind Kim K


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00m - That is hilarious!! He can't even take the picture because he is too busy 

I do love that shirt on her!


----------



## nillacobain

legaldiva said:


> Oh Mariah ... the Alti Botte with an ankle length leather trench? You look circa 1992.


 

I *TOTALLY* agree!!!!


----------



## babypie

Elise499 said:


> Kim Kardashian



I wonder what jeans these are, I want.


----------



## singtong

b00mbaka said:


> I love the "DAYUMMM" look on the photographer's face behind Kim K



ha ha you're right about that guy!!! never noticed was too distracted by the major ruffles on the blouse...i have a blouse like that but have only ever worn for fancy dress...feel too much like a muskateer in it!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

babypie said:


> I wonder what jeans these are, I want.



The jeans are Anlo, and they are the "Shon" wash. 

HTH


----------



## mistyknightwin

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The jeans are Anlo, and they are the "Shon" wash.
> 
> HTH


They are having a sale on Anlo jeans @ Bloomies, I ordered a pair recently. love them!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Kim is looking better everyday.


----------



## karwood

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/search/label/SAG%20Awards wrote that Anne Hathaway was wearing CL. I think she is wearing these. I don't now what this double platform "Fortuna" like-style is called:


----------



## babypie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The jeans are Anlo, and they are the "Shon" wash.
> 
> HTH


 Thanks!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

is KK wearing the new 09 Prada butterfly frames?? im thinking about getting them


----------



## Stinas

I love Dita!!!
Kims jeans are soo cute!  Im going to have to go try them on!


----------



## lilmissjenna

cllover said:


> LOL maybe after *I* have kids, I'll up a shoe size from 5.5 to the 6s!  So many more choices for larger feet!



haha *clover*, thats what i always think too! i'm hoping i can go from a 5 to a 6.. its amazing how that one size makes all the difference.. it'll be a while before i have kids though


----------



## lilmissjenna

*Magdalena* said:


> is KK wearing the new 09 Prada butterfly frames?? im thinking about getting them



yup *magdalena* those are the prada butterflys!  my dad is an eye doctor and i luck out when it comes to sunglasses.. i've had the butterflys for a while now and they're definitely my favorite pair.. at the moment haha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Magdalena* said:


> is KK wearing the new 09 Prada butterfly frames?? im thinking about getting them



Nope, she's wearing her DVB ones. The Prada butterflies are much curvier.


----------



## Elise499

Melody Thornton is wearing decollete (I think)







Laura Smet (french actress) is wearing scissor girl


----------



## lilmissb

^I think Laura's wearing Drapinovas (?)....Not sure about the pink one. Never seen pink declics before. Also looks like decolletes but I've only seen the square ones come in pink. ????


----------



## Elise499

You're right, Laura is wearing Drapinovas 


Eva Longoria


----------



## lilmissjenna

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nope, she's wearing her DVB ones. The Prada butterflies are much curvier.



*lady*, you're right.. i think i was a little too tired last night when i tried to id them.. the butterflies are more curvy and have a different lens tint


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Alti Pumps:


----------



## karwood

Mischa Barton wearing Pigalles:


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Mischa looks like she has to poo in both pictures! I love Eva's glitter pencil skirt


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow Eva looks totally amazing in her skirt and CLs!


----------



## legaldiva

Stinas said:


> Kims jeans are soo cute! Im going to have to go try them on!


 
Because of her fab outfits with the higher waisted jeans, I just snagged a pair of the Grey Ant braided jeans on ebay.

I'm going to pick them up @ the post office at lunch.  Yay!


----------



## karwood

A pic of a scene taken from the movie "Confessions of a Shopaholic". Isla Fisher seen wearing yellow CL, I think they are the Declics. I am sure there are more Loubies hiding in this pic. I can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^me too.. I have been counting the days


----------



## Elise499

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## lightblue84

Sylvie Van der Vaart


----------



## b00mbaka

I love that she's wearing pink suede instead of a predictable gold leather sandal!


----------



## legaldiva

^ ITA.  I just love it!


----------



## Stinas

legaldiva said:


> Because of her fab outfits with the higher waisted jeans, I just snagged a pair of the Grey Ant braided jeans on ebay.
> 
> I'm going to pick them up @ the post office at lunch.  Yay!


Fun!!!
I like seeing what she can pull off wearing because I have a similar body...big ass and small waist.  So I think ill be able to pull those jeans off.  



karwood said:


> A pic of a scene taken from the movie "Confessions of a Shopaholic". Isla Fisher seen wearing yellow CL, I think they are the Declics. I am sure there are more Loubies hiding in this pic. I can't wait to see this movie.



I cant wait to see it either!  OMG...soooo exciting!!!


----------



## karwood

Brooke Shields wearing Barre:


----------



## Elise499

Kate Hudson











Kim Kardashian wearing Alti Pump






Alessandra Ambrosio wearing simple


----------



## LavenderIce

Even though it looks like a towel, I like Alessandra's dress.  Kim K makes me want everything she wears!


----------



## Elise499

Pink wearing no barre






Renne Zellweger wearing pigalles


----------



## Elise499

Kate Moss wearing alti booty


----------



## legaldiva

I just can't get into the whole ankle bootie thing.


----------



## karwood

Lily Allen:


----------



## HalieB

Quote:
Originally Posted by *karwood* 

 
_A pic of a scene taken from the movie "Confessions of a Shopaholic". Isla Fisher seen wearing yellow CL, I think they are the Declics. I am sure there are more Loubies hiding in this pic. I can't wait to see this movie.




_



I can not wait also. Pat Fields is doing the wardrobe...the clothes will rock!!!!


----------



## Elise499

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Lily Allen:



Are these the 140's or 120's? I can't tell.


----------



## eggpudding

Elise499 said:


> Kate Moss wearing alti booty


 
I think they look AMAZING - and Kate Moss rocks them so well!


----------



## Marisa783

Lady Gaga in open clic (i think).  No comment on that outfit.


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger wearing Declics. She looks fabulous!!!!:


----------



## Katykit01

I 2nd that Karwood!


----------



## karwood

Faith Hill wearing Catenitas:


----------



## lilmissb

That tears it, need declics in my life STAT!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Mad Mary in Confessions of a Shopaholic:





See them in the trailer here (shoes are at 0:58):


----------



## cllover

ooops - about Lady Gaga's ensemble!

^LOL yeah...


----------



## Roe

karwood said:


> Lily Allen:



i actually love this.


----------



## morfoula

Marisa783 said:


> Lady Gaga in open clic (i think). No comment on that outfit.


 
ok ... i know this is weird... but i kinda bought a black skirt like that  but that's just my style!!!!!!!!! gotta love american apparel!


----------



## noah8077

^^OK, but I am sure you don't plan on wearing it out with just a bra!


----------



## rainyjewels

don't think these were posted...

amanda bynes - girl has leeeggggssss









and dita


----------



## pursemonkey

Those pics of Renee are like the straw that broke the camel's back...I want some Declics!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

is renee wearing 140mm or 120mm declics??


----------



## Oruka

Elise499 said:


> Lauren Conrad


 
What style are her boots?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like the babel to me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Looks like Renee has on 120.


----------



## cllover

Um what's with LC's hair net?  Is this some fashion trend that I missed out on?


----------



## Bitstuff

*morfoula*, you bought a latex skirt? That is pretty hardcore.


----------



## mikakaren

*cllover* - hahah LC's wearing a beret. it was a big trend in southern cali; during the fall we were all wearing them. it was great for when you didnt wanna do your hair but still wanted to look chic lol


----------



## Elise499

Dita Von Teese wearing Catwoman







wearing Declic.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ what color declics is dita wearing?


----------



## nillacobain

Marisa783 said:


> Lady Gaga in open clic (i think). *No comment on that outfit*.


 
*LOL!* I have to say her body is very well shaped!


----------



## Schnuggeli

Rihanna wearing - ?


----------



## Bitstuff

Whatever Rihanna's wearing - WANT! All of it.


----------



## nillacobain

I think she is wearing SIGOURNEYs + leg armor!


----------



## Roe

^^ i agree. those look like sigourneys with something over them^^


----------



## lulabee

Schnuggeli said:


> Rihanna wearing - ?


 I think they are the Appalonia, which is sort of a taller version of the Sigourney.


----------



## Marisa783

morfoula, i don't mind the skirt.  actually, a black one is probably pretty hot. but wearing a bra as a top in the winter in London is a little strange...actually, she usually runs around with no pants on, so i guess she is a little more clothed than usual


----------



## karwood

Taylor Swift wearing CL boots:


----------



## karwood

Nicole Richie wearing CL Nuit d'Ete:


----------



## Elise499

Taylor Swigt


----------



## laureenthemean

mikakaren said:


> *cllover* - hahah LC's wearing a beret. it was a big trend in southern cali; during the fall we were all wearing them. it was great for when you didnt wanna do your hair but still wanted to look chic lol



Ack, I would not be caught dead in one!


----------



## b00mbaka

Man... I wish I has escorts when I wore heels in the snow!


----------



## karwood

mikakaren said:


> *cllover* - hahah LC's wearing a beret. it was a big trend in southern cali; during the fall we were all wearing them. it was great for when you didnt wanna do your hair but still wanted to look chic lol


 
Nicky Hilton was seen last night wearing the same "beret trend" at a Rachel Zoe's event:


----------



## morfoula

i'm excited about my latex skirt!!!!


----------



## needloub

Are those gray satin armadillos that Taylor Swift is wearing?  I need those in my life....quick.


----------



## karwood

needloub said:


> Are those gray satin armadillos that Taylor Swift is wearing? I need those in my life....quick.


 
Those are the  Leather Anthracite Armadillos


----------



## needloub

Awww shucks.  I wish they were gray satin


----------



## karwood

needloub said:


> Awww shucks. I wish they were gray satin


 
The satin ones only come in red, black, white and striped(blue). If you were to find a pair of white satin in your size, you could have them dyed gray/silver.


----------



## needloub

Thanks for the tip, karwood!


----------



## archygirl

rainyjewels said:


> don't think these were posted...
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> and dita


 
OMG I want to BE her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elise499

Penelope Cruz wearing Declic


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> Nicole Richie wearing CL Nuit d'Ete:



I love Nicole's dress/robe thing!!! Very Japanese influenced


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese is wearing these CL:


----------



## Bitstuff

*karwood*, I saw the Dita pic earlier and I was wondering if her shoes were the crystal-covered CLs. They looked like those but I didn't want to jump the gun.

They could very likely be the most beautiful shoe ever created. How terrible that many of us mere mortals will not be able to afford them.


----------



## morfoula

i need those shoes in my life. they are my ultimate wedding shoe.


----------



## karwood

Bitstuff said:


> *karwood*, I saw the Dita pic earlier and I was wondering if her shoes were the crystal-covered CLs. They looked like those but I didn't want to jump the gun.
> 
> They could very likely be the most beautiful shoe ever created. How terrible that many of us mere mortals will not be able to afford them.


 
At first,I was not sure, but Marie Claire and Red Carpet Fashion confirmed she was wearing CLs. I wish I knew the name of this style

Here is another pic:


----------



## mikakaren

^ her ankle always looks like it's going to break off.


----------



## BellaShoes

It appears to be a 'decollette' toe...


----------



## BellaShoes

OFF TOPIC: morfoula... which CL boot are you wearing in your avatar?

Back on Topic... Did anyone happen to see the awful pic of Paris Hilton in this months People Style...she is wearing teh fabulous B/W Sing Sing but it is all lost on a HORRIFIC outfit. It would bring tears to our very own *JetSetGo*


----------



## LavenderIce

I saw that picture Bella!  It was indeed a HORRIFIC ensemble that does the shoes no justice.


----------



## morfoula

BellaShoes said:


> OFF TOPIC: morfoula... which CL boot are you wearing in your avatar?
> 
> Back on Topic... Did anyone happen to see the awful pic of Paris Hilton in this months People Style...she is wearing teh fabulous B/W Sing Sing but it is all lost on a HORRIFIC outfit. It would bring tears to our very own *JetSetGo*




i'm wearing the ginerva in suede


----------



## morfoula

p.s.
woohoo i made it to the celebrities page!
i know my appearance in the CL video page was going to jump start my career. i'd like to thank all my fans for all of their support. i'd like to thank, of course, msr. louboutin for making the best shoes EVER. um... who else to thank? i'm so nervous when it comes to making speeches! i'm sorry!! really, just the fans!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Those are great pictures of Brooke Shields, but Pink and Renne Zellweger have looked better.  Kate is looking _great_ these days and I hoep she keeps it up, and stays away from the drugs and that looser ex-boyfriend of hers!!

Dita always looks amazing but I don't think I have the energy to make myself up like that every day!


----------



## Stinas

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese is wearing these CL:



Can we actually buy these shoes?  I want & NEED them!  they are me all the way!  
Anyone have a close-up?


----------



## Elise499

Rose Mcgowan wearing Arielle


----------



## Elise499

Jenny McCarthy wearing Hyper privé











Kim Kardashian wearing Alti Pumps






Brittany Snow wearing Decolletés


----------



## savvysgirl

Omg, when did Jenny McCarthy get so skinny??


----------



## karwood

Stinas said:


> Can we actually buy these shoes? I want & NEED them! they are me all the way!
> Anyone have a close-up?


----------



## dreamdoll

OMG, wow!! 




karwood said:


>


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^OMG, Cinderella shoes!!!  what a beauty!!!  

Love KK's outfit!!!....and her makeup always looks gorgous


----------



## samhainophobia

Yes, but for $3000...glue. gun.  

They look STUNNING on Dita, though!!!

The Hyper Prive looks better on the foot than I thought it would.


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


>


 
OMG these shoes are the most icredible things I have ever seen. I am sure they are so expensive  but....*faints dead away*


----------



## needloub

That shoe is drool-worthy


----------



## morfoula

that's gonna be my wedding shoe. no DOUBT. it's even got that little bit of blue


----------



## nillacobain

Dita's CLs are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxlover

oh these crystal shoes are amazing!! does anyone know how much they are and where they can be found?


----------



## lilmissb

Aren't they like $3k??


----------



## luxlover

^^ you serious?.. ok, 3k is a bit steep. I am very curious to see exactly how much and where you could get these though...

they would be the ultimate wedding shoes...hahahhaa


----------



## lilmissb

I think they're in the new CL's thread and I think the price is $2,xxx but towards the $3k mark...I know, they're great wedding shoes but that money alone would pay for some of the airfare for my honeymoon!!! Where else would you wear them? I'd be so devastated if the crystals started falling off.


----------



## cllover

karwood said:


> Nicky Hilton was seen last night wearing the same "beret trend" at a Rachel Zoe's event:


Well, this looks more like the normal way of wearing a beret... LC had all her hair in it!  Hm I bought a few knit berets over the winter - I must have fashion ESP!


----------



## cllover

samhainophobia said:


> Yes, but for $3000...glue. gun.
> 
> They look STUNNING on Dita, though!!!
> 
> The Hyper Prive looks better on the foot than I thought it would.


 

Step 1: Buy one pair of CL ronrons (right?) 
Step 2: Buy crystals wholesale, different sizes is a plus 
Step 3: Buy glue gun 
Step 4: Carefully glue crystals onto shoe 
Step 5: Rock the red carpet like Dita


----------



## Elise499

Katie Holmes wearing Yoyo zeppa slingbacks


----------



## nillacobain

cllover said:


> Step 1: Buy one pair of CL ronrons (right?)
> Step 2: Buy crystals wholesale, different sizes is a plus
> Step 3: Buy glue gun
> Step 4: Carefully glue crystals onto shoe
> Step 5: Rock the red carpet like Dita


 

 LOL! Great Idea!


----------



## Roe

how much time can we anticipate spending on this project?


----------



## Elise499

Amy Adams wearing Fortunas







Michelle Monaghan wearing Decolzep (I'm not sure)


----------



## samhainophobia

Roe said:


> how much time can we anticipate spending on this project?


 
If we are Martha Stewart, none.  We simply make our assistant do it.


----------



## chay

sorry if this has been posted before

Vanessa Hudgens in Galaxy Pass (in Bronze Mirror)


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Minibouts


----------



## cllover

^um did something fall on her head?!  Or is that a hat?


----------



## karwood

cllover said:


> ^um did something fall on her head?! Or is that a hat?


 
Actually it is an over-sized bow in her hair.


----------



## cllover

Did not see that one coming - wow that is an enormous bow!


----------



## idests

^^^ That bow looks ridiculous. Bad idea.


----------



## Elise499

Pamela Anderson wearing Pigalles


----------



## savvysgirl

Isnt Lady G wearing Open Clics? Or is it my eyes being smothered by that bow?


----------



## morfoula

woah there pam anderson LOl


----------



## **shoelover**

pammi looks so :blink:


----------



## ally143

savvysgirl said:


> Isnt Lady G wearing Open Clics? Or is it my eyes being smothered by that bow?



yup, she's wearing open clics


----------



## *Lo

Thats a bad pic of pamela anderson, and she needs some pants


----------



## savvysgirl

Pammis legs look fab but her face ... Looks like the face i pull when my DF says i can't have a pair of shoes!! 

Thanks *ally*, thought so


----------



## Roe

Elise499 said:


> Pamela Anderson wearing Pigalles



what button is that she has on?


----------



## girliegirl

I'd love to have legs like Pam but she is looking like needs a nap and a bath.


----------



## karwood

ally143 said:


> yup, she's wearing open clics


 
Can you explain to me what is the difference between the Minibouts and Open Clics? Seriously, I don't know the difference:shame:


----------



## savvysgirl

Its the peeptoe hole *Karwood*. Minibouts are slightly bigger and almond shaped where as the open clic is smaller and more round.


----------



## ally143

*Karwood* your are not the only one! We had a small thread about it

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/minibout-zep-and-open-click-394577.html

HTH


----------



## b00mbaka

The minibout has a higher platform and it is more visible because the opening is larger


----------



## karwood

Thanks Everybody for all the helpful info!!!!  I have learned something new today and now I know the difference between the Minibouts and the Open Clic


----------



## Jönathan

Isla Fisher wearing Declics


----------



## dreamdoll

^ ooh very cute! Gorgeous yellow!!


----------



## nillacobain

dreamdoll said:


> ^ ooh very cute! Gorgeous yellow!!


 
I agree


----------



## karwood

Isla looks fabulous in that pic!!


----------



## babypie

those yellow declics are so pretty!


----------



## needloub

Those declics are gorgeous! I would love to get a pair in that color...oh a girl can dream.


----------



## Zucnarf

Elise499 said:


> Pamela Anderson wearing Pigalles


 


Is it 100 or 120?


----------



## Cerina

those look like the 120s


----------



## lilmissb

needloub said:


> Those declics are gorgeous! I would love to get a pair in that color...oh a girl can dream.


 

Try BG's! They had them in 140's...


----------



## needloub

Ooooh.  Thanks lilmiss.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Outfit alert!!!




			
				Jönathan;9570724 said:
			
		

> Isla Fisher wearing Declics


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL Jimmy! What does outfit alert mean? You are going to recreate it?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yup!


----------



## annamoon

Elise499 said:


> Amy Adams wearing Fortunas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Monaghan wearing Decolzep (I'm not sure)


 
Good heels for Amy, they hide her bunions so well and look really comfortable


----------



## Zucnarf

Cerina said:


> those look like the 120s


 
Thank you  


Do you have a picture (maybe...) of someone wearing Pigalle 100?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Mel B in her studded beauties!


----------



## b00mbaka

Taraji P Henson in patent New Simples


----------



## lilmissb

^I like that haircut on Taraji, makes her look younger, more chic and less harsh. Although given I've really only seen her in Boston legal or an odd movie or two, her characters are usually hard a**.


----------



## b00mbaka

I love this hair on her:


----------



## samhainophobia

The yellow Declics look great on Isla Fisher!


----------



## lilmissb

^^HOT! I always want that type of hair style but I'm so lazy in maintaining my hair! Hate doing it every morning.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ Gorgeous hairstyle!! Love the shoes too!


----------



## savvysgirl

Both hairstyle & shoes are fab!!


----------



## needloub

I love that hairstyle....especially since I have been keeping my hair like that for years...I'm biased.


----------



## archygirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yup!


 
Post pics when you do, that outfit is adorable from top to bottom!
And...how do you post celeb pics you find online? Do you have to save them or can they be cut and pasted? I found a bunch but have never posted in this thread, only commented.


----------



## lilmissjenna

Elise499 said:


> Jenny McCarthy wearing Hyper privé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian wearing Alti Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany Snow wearing Decolletés



i'm now definitely 100% in love with the hyper prives


----------



## Elise499

Emily Mortimer wearing Etrier


----------



## Elise499

Melani Fiona


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Melani Fiona


 
Anyone can ID these please? They are the Rodarte's without studs/spikes? They are amazing!


----------



## morfoula

ugh! i love those rodartes!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ wonder which boutique she got these from? i personally like the gold but i could live with these and add my own spikes


----------



## ceseeber

Those cam out in September and were available for $1700. I was lucky enough to have my name on the waitlist, but when they called and offered, I declined.


----------



## karwood

Selma Blair wearing VPs:


----------



## Elise499

Mariah Carey wearing Alti Boots






Lindsay Prive wearing Alti Pumps






Lucy Pinder wearing No Barre


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Bryant in Ambrosina:











More of Jenny McCarthy in pink HP:
















Amanda Bynes camel jazz Decolletes:


----------



## Jönathan

...A couple more of Isla Fisher


----------



## Elise499

Nicky Hilton wearing Pigalles


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian wearing Pigalles and Robin Antin wearing Alti Booty


----------



## b00mbaka

Mel B in Alta Ariellas (I think)


----------



## Elise499

Laurent Conradw in Declic


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Jönathan;9618176 said:
			
		

> ...A couple more of Isla Fisher


 
I pray my eyes were playing tricks on me but doesn't that look like the shoe she is hitting the ice with to get the credit card out?


----------



## karwood

Molly Sims wearing decolletes:


----------



## Elise499

Penelope Cruz in Very Privé






Rosario Dawson wearing Simple


----------



## karwood

SJP wearing CL Viva Lolo:


----------



## karwood

Elise499 said:


> Rosario Dawson wearing Simple


 
I might be mistaken, but it does seem like she is wearing Decolletes


----------



## lilmissb

^I think so too. Or at least ron rons. They don't look as round as simples should. Toes a bit pointier or almond shaped.


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Connelly wearing CL Lillian:


----------



## *Lo

Jennifer Connely is so beautiful


----------



## karwood

Isla Fisher wearing Very Galaxy:


----------



## savvysgirl

Lillians 

Isla looks so lovely in that dress ^^^


----------



## rdgldy

I love the Lillians and I want her legs!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm wanting those VG's even more now....eep!


----------



## needloub

I want those Viva Lolo's in the purple...or is it magenta...color


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oh no! I need those Very Galaxys ....


----------



## thisismisschris

Oooh... I'm loving the Lillian and the Very Galaxy styles!!! Ahh... So pretty.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Mariah Carey looks really good..her skin is glowing and the outfit isn't bad at all (we know just how bad it can get)

Isla looks so pretty in the whote dress. The whole look is lovely!


----------



## mikakaren

is it just me or does Jennifer Connelly's legs look so thin that you could break them in half; especially right at her ankles?? eeek.


----------



## Stinas

Elise499 said:


> Melani Fiona



She is one scary looking girl!  Makes me not want to wear the shoes lol  Might turn into a monster rarrrrrrrrrr  lol


----------



## samhainophobia

mikakaren said:


> is it just me or does Jennifer Connelly's legs look so thin that you could break them in half; especially right at her ankles?? eeek.



My mother and I were just talking today about how thin Jennifer Connelly has gotten.  She looked so beautiful in the Rocketeer (there's a blast from the past.  lol.), and her face and figure were so much fuller then.

Isla Fisher is adorable.

The more I see black suede Declics worn with black opaques, the more I like them.


----------



## lilmissb

^I loved the Rocketeer!! I loved Billy Campbell too - yum yum!!! Remeber her in Labyrinth? Wanna ask how you are sam but it's not the right thread


----------



## sunkist_baby

Jessica Simpson once again. Don't know if this has been posted yet, but here you go!


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Pigalles and Robin Antin wearing Alti Booty


 
*Can you ID Kim's dress, please?*


----------



## Elise499

Ishla Fisher wearing Very Galaxy






Ishla Fisher again






Renee Zellweger wearing Declics






Jennifer Connelly wearing Lillian





Hilary Duff in Babel






Rebecca Gayheart wearing Orniron Booty


----------



## pursemonkey

^Is it just me or do they look like a meteor's headed straight for them?


----------



## Jönathan

^^Are those slingback versions of the minibout that Isla is wearing?? I've never seen that style before.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna in Appollonia:











Another of Isla Fisher:






More of Rebecca Gayheart in luggage Ornirons:


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Rihanna






Heidi Klum






Claire Danes






Sophie Kinsella


----------



## Elise499

I don't think Sophie Kinsella and Claire Danes are wearing Louboutins, the sole look pink, but I may be wrong


----------



## Marisa783

teyana taylor and someone wearing isunami's at some MAC Hello Kitty Collection event


----------



## Bitstuff

Marisa783 said:


> teyana taylor and someone wearing isunami's at some MAC Hello Kitty Collection event



Dude looks like a lady?
I'm so puzzled.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What are you confused about?


----------



## morfoula

yea that blondie is a man. she/he was at the saks signing and is also on the video ... apparantly she/he (LOL) is a designer?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I thought that is who that was? I thought they said stylist, but it was a designer. Ok.


----------



## Bitstuff

Ah yeah, I was confused whether it was a man or a woman, and I didn't want to offend anyone by calling the person a man in case it was a lady after all.

If that is how lean your ankles need to be in order to wear the Rodarte shoes, then forgetaboutit! *Sniff*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! I think her giggle berries that are sticking out on the side of her tights gave that away! Definitely a man!


----------



## singtong

pinkiestarlet said:


> Rihanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi Klum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire Danes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie Kinsella




sophie kinsella is wearing alexander mcqueens with the heart shaped peep opening.


----------



## po0hping

Claire Dane's soles look pink and Heidi looks like she is wearing those YSL pumps from that angle.


----------



## singtong

i also thought that heidi may be wearing the YSL tribs. I really don't see it with that shoe, but I think I like the shoe cleavage and these are too much of a cover up for me


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! I think her giggle berries that are sticking out on the side of her tights gave that away! Definitely a man!


 "giggle berries" LMFAO!!


----------



## lilmissb

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! I think her_* giggle berries*_ that are sticking out on the side of her tights gave that away! Definitely a man!




Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have never heard them called that before.....still catching my breath....


Love Isla Fisher's green dress!!! Not the shoe though, ugly IMO!


----------



## LavenderIce

Tori Spelling in Lady Gres:


----------



## savvysgirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! I think her giggle berries that are sticking out on the side of her tights gave that away! Definitely a man!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton in python Yoyo Zeppas:


----------



## betty*00

Does anyone know what kind of jeans Eva is wearing? Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Good to see nicky out of her sigourneys!


----------



## *Magdalena*

betty*00 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of jeans Eva is wearing? Thanks!


 
I think they're William Rast


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ not william rast ...


----------



## YaYa3

*GIGGLE BERRIES???!!!*  i'm dying with laughter, especially after i looked back at that picture.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

singtong said:


> i also thought that heidi may be wearing the YSL tribs. I really don't see it with that shoe, but I think I like the shoe cleavage and these are too much of a cover up for me


I thought they were YSL but instyle.com says they are Louboutins, couldn't find a better picture too.

Freida Pinto in Patent Red Picador


----------



## mikakaren

Claire Danes shoes are red inside too... definately not Louboutins I believe.


----------



## samhainophobia

I really, really like the Picador.  That's a hot shoe.  If I didn't hate slingbacks with the fire of a thousand suns, I'd probably get a pair.


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian wearing Peniche


----------



## needloub

I agree Sam.  I am starting to like the Picador more and more as I see them...


----------



## tuvili

Man, in that pic Frieda is airbrused to within an inch of her life...


----------



## LavenderIce

One day I'd like to be sitting courtside in my CLs alongside my girlfriends or a man I adore.  Here's Lindsey Price in Astraqueens (so cute!):


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing No Barre:


----------



## floridasun8

^ They look really cute in that first pic.   I love her!


----------



## LavenderIce

floridasun8 said:


> ^ They look really cute in that first pic. I love her!


 
You mean Lindsey Price?  She and her BF look so cute!


----------



## floridasun8

LavenderIce said:


> You mean Lindsey Price?  She and her BF look so cute!



Yes, Lindsey.   Do you know who her BF is?  I didnt even know she had one!


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing No Barre:


 
Out of all her CLs, she wears the NB with that dress?  Not the best match IMO.


----------



## karwood

Betheny Frankel of "Real Housewives of NYC " wearing Alti Pumps:


----------



## MikaelaN

floridasun8 said:


> Yes, Lindsey.   Do you know who her BF is?  I didnt even know she had one!




Her boyfriend is the actor who plays Ted Mosby on How I Met Your Mother. That's where they met.  It's one of the best shows on TV!


----------



## karwood

MikaelaN said:


> Her boyfriend is the actor who plays Ted Mosby on How I Met Your Mother. That's where they met. It's one of the best shows on TV!


 

OOOOOOHHHH!! I was wondering where I had seen his face before. I can't beleive I did not recognize his face! I agree, HIMYM is an excellent show. It  is similar to the TV show "Friends"


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I think Mel B is wearing Alta Ariellas


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams wearing Alta damas astrakhan:


----------



## lilmissb

KK wearing those peniches reinforces my need for them. They look like 140's right? I'm really only after the 120's though...


----------



## canismajor

Nikki Hilton in (I believe) Pigalle


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K in Alti Pumps


----------



## needloub

Whoa!! Those babies are high...but beautiful!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Lady Gaga wearing C'est Moi


----------



## laureenthemean

The C'est Moi are a weird combo with Lady Gaga's outfit.


----------



## javaboo

betty*00 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of jeans Eva is wearing? Thanks!



She's wearing PRVCY jeans. I think its called London (skinny) or Monaco (straight).


----------



## Stinas

I think that Lady Ga Ga is a bit on the odd side.


----------



## carlinha

if this counts...

celebrity sighting!!!  i saw blake lively and her bf at the horatio store today, she was trying on a pair of taupe suede rolando boucle shoes, and she bought them... she was in a huge rush actually, cuz she was late to catch a flight!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing here! 




karwood said:


> Amy Adams wearing Alta damas astrakhan:


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian in Alti pumps and Khloe Kardashian in Lolas


----------



## samina

I like Kim's dress!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

carlinha said:


> if this counts...
> 
> celebrity sighting!!!  i saw blake lively and her bf at the horatio store today, she was trying on a pair of taupe suede rolando boucle shoes, and she bought them... she was in a huge rush actually, cuz she was late to catch a flight!



How cool!!!!!!!!!  How did she look in person?


----------



## Elise499

Taylor Swift in Armadillos






Eva Longoria in Very Privés






Rebecca Gayheart in New Simples


----------



## *Magdalena*

pinkiestarlet said:


> Lady Gaga wearing C'est Moi


 
i think this is the ONLY pair of CLs she has since every picture i see of her is with those one. Lady Gaga~buy another pair!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^That and those awful looking open clics.


----------



## Elise499

Katy Perry in Clichy


----------



## ally143

^ First time I see that style/material combo...They are kind of cute


----------



## po0hping

Are those Clichys?


----------



## Elise499

Angelina Jolie











Marisa Tomei in Alti Pumps


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^ Oops, posted at the same time!

Marisa Tomei wearing Alti pumps


----------



## Elise499

Penelope Cruz wearing Monicas


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm not a fan of the whole "dress and boots hit at exactly the same spot" look. AND a floor length coat? I've seen nuns with less fabric on.


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria


----------



## csre

KillerTofu said:


> I'm not a fan of the whole "dress and boots hit at exactly the same spot" look. AND a floor length coat? I've seen nuns with less fabric on.


 
Exactly my thoughts.. besides seems to be wearing like 3 different shades (or material) of black. This outfit is a total miss IMO


----------



## karwood

KK wearing Fortuna


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^love her dress!!!!!!!  i wasnt  a big fan of the Fortuna-but it looks really good on! better than the stock picture


----------



## karwood

Le Toya Lucket wearing Aqua Rolando:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ are those the pyton??

they look like leather?


----------



## lilmissb

I think they're python.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thanks lilmissb! Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something


----------



## lilmissb

Turq leather would be nice though!!


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Hudson wearing EB Rolando, although in  other pics they look like declics:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I'm not sure I like the EB Rolandos with that dress.


----------



## karwood

Marissa Miller wearing Nude Patent Leather VPs:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Am I being cranky tonight or what............I don't like the nude VPs with that dress.  lol  I think Jennifer and Marissa should trade shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^They look a bit dull to be EB. Maybe they're pecock declics? Although it looks like a rolando platform...???


----------



## floridasun8

oo_let_me_see said:


> Am I being cranky tonight or what............I don't like the nude VPs with that dress.  lol  I think Jennifer and Marissa should trade shoes!



You're not being cranky...I totally agree with you!  lol


----------



## karwood

Terri Seymour wearing No Barre:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

On TV Jennifer's shoes looked like peacock Delics. However, after seeing the pic, I think they are peacock Rolando's.

OO - I agree, they need to switch shoes or J need to add something to tie in the shoes.


----------



## karwood

^^^ The more I look at these pics, I am convinced you are right. They are  looking more of a peacock color to me as well.


----------



## lilmissb

So does that mean peacock rolandos are on the list to be released this or next season???


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Could be an SO.


----------



## lilmissb

^True!


----------



## karwood

I think the mystery of Jennifer Hudson's shoe has been solved. In this pic, they definitely look like the Peacock Declics:


----------



## slimcouture

sorry repost


----------



## slimcouture

*Magdalena* said:


> i think this is the ONLY pair of CLs she has since every picture i see of her is with those one. Lady Gaga~buy another pair!!!!


 

I've seen her wearing blue lola's


----------



## b00mbaka

Choreographer extraordinaire Fatima in Bloody Marys:


----------



## Leescah

Elise499 said:


> Katy Perry in Clichy


 
Oh wow I have never seen this kind of material before?? Are these definitely CL's? If they are then I need something in this material, it's so pretty!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Keisha Cole


----------



## DC-Cutie

The Carinvals look nice on Keisha (just wish she didn't have those big ass tattoos).  I'm not completely sold on regular folk wearing them UNLESS you have mad swagger...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know what is the deal with her and the tats! I mean really, it takes away from her whole look. Get the tats in areas where no one will see them if that is your thang Kesh. There is nothing cute about having Thug Life sized tats like Tupac. Let it go (pun intended)! LOL

Wait, why a teddy bear anyway? Does that mean something? 

BTW, I do love KC and think she is really cute, but the tats are my only gripe with her.


----------



## Roe

The only think I like about that K Cole pic is the shoes and the necklace. Everything else doesn't really work on her.


----------



## sedds

some different views of the Kim Kardashian ones posted by karwood earlier


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Jennifer Hudson wearing EB Rolando, although in other pics they look like declics:


 

What is on the front of her dress, a napkin?


----------



## Roe

hideous dress hudson has on, however the shoes are stunning.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Archy*!! Yes,i think she forgot to take it off after dinner


----------



## sedds

don't know if these Kim pics have been posted before because i didn't know how far to look back ...... or which ones she decided on


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think she may have decided on the Fortuna. OMG are those nude patent 120 Clichy's? Yikes those look high, but me likes!


----------



## lilmissb

I love how it looks like she's measuring the heel and thinking about it...I could never do 5in heels. I'm ok with 4in and I think that's it.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Where are her "try-on" footies?  ush:


----------



## kittenslingerie

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Where are her "try-on" footies?  ush:



Not to gross anyone out, but I hate wearing try-on footies. I guess Kim doesn't like them either.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I think those may be Lavender's nude clichys Kim is trying on!


----------



## HalieB

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Designerbagcarrier* 

 
_Where are her "try-on" footies? ush:_

Not to gross anyone out, but I hate wearing try-on footies. I guess Kim doesn't like them either.



I don't like them either....it makes my foot slide around....I take wipes with me and I wipe down my feet.

Okay sorry but I think Kim has ugly toes. ush:


----------



## carlinha

another culprit for not wearing the footies... i hate them, they interrupt the lines of the shoe and you don't get a good idea of how it really looks

i think this is the day that kim got the nude patent altis... she tried them on with the clichy on one foot, and the altis on the other


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Angela Simmons in Red Patent Open Clics


----------



## karwood

Tallulah Riley:


----------



## b00mbaka

I know Paris Hilton wore the CL clutch that is all blinged out to the Grammys but I haven't seen a picture of her yet.


----------



## karwood

Naomi Watts wearing Decoltissimo:


----------



## karwood

Laura Bailey wearing Miss Tack:


----------



## morfoula

ew she looks hideous.


----------



## morfoula

KARWOOD!! i love ur avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Karwood I just noticed the change too!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## karwood

^^^ Thanks!! He is my little cute furry baby and he loves Loubie shoeboxes!!


----------



## IslandSpice

karwood said:


> Laura Bailey wearing Miss Tack:


 
She needs to eat! Poor girl must be starvin'!


----------



## Stinas

oo_let_me_see said:


> Am I being cranky tonight or what............I don't like the nude VPs with that dress.  lol  I think Jennifer and Marissa should trade shoes!



I completely agree!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ are those the pyton??
> 
> they look like leather?


 

interesting...  i just spoke to linda at the las vegas boutique and she was telling me about some aqua patent rolandos that they were expecting...  may these are it?


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## lilmissb

^^Really??? Nice!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Asha* ordered the aqua python Rolandos but i dont think she kept them. They are in her collection thread if you want a closer look! 

Every celeb i see posted lately has gotten so skinny. Laura Bailey looks awful.


----------



## Bitstuff

morfoula said:


> ew she looks hideous.



I hope you mean her choice of pairing a red strapless dress with black tights. I don't think its our place to judge her weight.


----------



## Elise499

Lauren Budd  in Multi-Buckle Sandals






Talulah Riley wearing Declics


----------



## Elise499

Jordana Brewster in Paquitas


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Naomi Watts









Brenda Song


----------



## morfoula

Bitstuff said:


> I hope you mean her choice of pairing a red strapless dress with black tights. I don't think its our place to judge her weight.



i'm not saying a thing about anyone's weight. she just doesn't look good to me at all.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Bar Refaeli in Appollonias (??)


----------



## morfoula

those are so adorabe!! very sexy


----------



## IslandSpice

These Paquitas are really growing on me! They are super cute and look comfortable. Anyone have these?



Elise499 said:


> Jordana Brewster in Paquitas


----------



## savvysgirl

Since i saw *Karwood*s modelling piccies i fell in love with those babies.

Is Bar Refaeli Leonardo DiCaprio's lady friend? She's HOT!


----------



## lilmissb

^Yes she is! She is really pretty which is why I'm dubious as to her taste in men. But then again I've liked Leo's looks. Not my type.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm... I like the Apollonia's. Why was that style not popular?


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Kidman in Yokimia:






Lindsey Price in Alti:






Heidi Montag in Fortuna:






Heidi w/CLs behind her:


----------



## tuvili

Who is going to finally tell Nicole Kidman that blond and no bangs is NOT HER LOOK???  She's looked dreadful for years now.


----------



## po0hping

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hmmm... I like the Apollonia's. Why was that style not popular?



I prefer them over the Sigourneys. The first time I saw both styles they remind me of something but I can't put my finger on it, it has to do with space though. Maybe it was the price the put some off?  I don't recall what it was though.  I do wish I saw them more on the forum.


----------



## MikaelaN

po0hping said:


> I prefer them over the Sigourneys. The first time I saw both styles they remind me of something but I can't put my finger on it, it has to do with space though. Maybe it was the price the put some off?  I don't recall what it was though.  I do wish I saw them more on the forum.



I think the original price was almost $1500 and went on sale for a price I do not recall.  I LOVE these shoes and want them so bad but there's only so much I'm willing to pay for them.


----------



## sjl83

I always thought Nicole looked stunning with her red hair, the Moulin Rouge look/colour was especially good. Red hair, red soles, good combo.


----------



## Stinas

IslandSpice said:


> These Paquitas are really growing on me! They are super cute and look comfortable. Anyone have these?



I tried on the nude ones and I was not a fan of them.  They reminded me of something I had in the 90's.


----------



## Bitstuff

The Apollonias were on sale recently on the Matchesfashion website, with an additional discount, for about £300. I placed an order but it was cancelled bacause they were out of stock.

I agree that it was probably the price that was putting people off.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Ashlan Gorse wearing Mad Marys





Lindsay Price wearing nude Yoyos


----------



## Elise499

Nia Long wearing Open clic







Bar Refaeli in Pigalles






Heidi Montag wearing Almeria


----------



## nillacobain

Is Beyonce wearing Eugenies?






Pic credit to RED CARPET FASHION AWARDS


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^ Nope, I don't think so. Here's a bigger picture of her shoes.


----------



## Elise499

No they aren't Louboutins but they are really cute. 

Oops posted at the same time.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^ Yeah I think they are pretty cute too, wonder who made them lol.


----------



## nillacobain

I was wrong!


----------



## Elise499

Renee Zellweger in Ginevra


----------



## legaldiva

^ She always looks so "plastic-y."


----------



## cllover

^Yeah, she does!  Maybe because I keep on thinking of her still as the puppet in Chicago, but her face always looks so shiney and stretched out.


----------



## Elise499

Bar Rafaeli love her Appollonias






Adriana Lima in Peniches


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Trina- I don't know the name of the shoe


----------



## Elise499

Helena Christensen in Bow T Dorcet


----------



## morfoula

oh yay!!! the above shoe is stina's wedding shoe!!!


----------



## karo

Bar Refaeli


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Adriana Lima in Peniches


 
Adriana has really big feet!


----------



## Elise499

Bar Refaeli in Decollettés












Jane Krakowski in Very Privé






Katherine Jenkins in Very Noeuds


----------



## so-phisticated

Freida Pinto


----------



## idests

Oh dear... Jane Krakowski looks a bit scary.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I was just thinking the same thing... WTF is that outfit?!


----------



## Elise499

Adriana Lima in Pigalles  





Candice Swaepoel in Very Privés  





Daniella Sarahyba in Ron Ron  





Jessica Gomes in Rolando  





Lucia Dvorska in  Declics






Irina Sahyk In Pigalles


----------



## cllover

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I was just thinking the same thing... WTF is that outfit?!


LOL I'm not sure I appreciate Andy Warhol on a dress, but that did earn her 15 minutes of fame!

Hm I think Lucia is wearing pink decolletes.


----------



## karo

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I apologise if these have been posted. Anyway, Bar Refaeli is so pretty!


----------



## ohNina

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I was just thinking the same thing... WTF is that outfit?!



Jane is wearing the Campbells soup dress designed by Nicole Miller.   They are teamed up with Campbells soup to help raise money for Heart disease.


----------



## morfoula

those pink shoes i believe are ron rons


----------



## meggyg8r

ohNina said:


> Jane is wearing the Campbells soup dress designed by Nicole Miller. They are teamed up with Campbells soup to help raise money for Heart disease.


 
lol still.

I mean it's obviously very nice that they are raising money for that but the dress is still hideous.  But more power to 'em!


----------



## karwood

Parker Posey wearing Mouche Zeppa:


----------



## karwood

Nikki Oden wearing Justes:


----------



## tuvili

Who is Nikki Oden?


----------



## b00mbaka

Whoever she is, I love her hair, dress, earrings & shoes. I fall short of saying her "style" since she may not have picked that out herself and it doesn't match her harsh face (and I mean that in the nicest way possible ush


----------



## betty*00

I'm with you *tuvili*. I don't know half the people on this page. :shame:


----------



## karwood

tuvili said:


> Who is Nikki Oden?


 
She is the founder of ElevenSpa. She is not really a celebrity, but I thought it would be interesting to post a pic of a person actually wearing the CL Juste.


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger wearing Declics:


----------



## YaYa3

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u210/elise49/67819_Celebutopia-Jordana_Brewster-.jpg

what color is that polish?  i MUSt have it!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yaya, it looks like a muddy grey nail polish I saw in urban outfitters. You can try there


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u210/elise49/67819_Celebutopia-Jordana_Brewster-.jpg
> 
> what color is that polish? i MUSt have it!!!


 

It looks like OPI "You don't know Jacque" from the France Collection


----------



## morfoula

karwood said:


> It looks like OPI "You don't know Jacque" from the France Collection



yes it is! i have it and loveeeee it!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Amanda Bynes


----------



## karwood

Christina Applegate wearing Tortoise VPs:


----------



## tuvili

Could I repeat the request that someone made a while back, and ask that if it's a mionr celebrity, that you explain who it is... and PLEASE tell the style name if you know it???


----------



## karwood

tuvili said:


> Could I repeat the request that someone made a while back, and ask that if it's a mionr celebrity, that you explain who it is... and PLEASE tell the style name if you know it???


 

Will do


----------



## so-phisticated

there's aubrey o days playboy pics (she's in CLs in the one pic i saw).. but it's not very appropriate


----------



## Bitstuff

so-phisticated said:


> there's aubrey o days playboy pics (she's in CLs in the one pic i saw).. but it's not very appropriate



Considering that the pics look like someone has photoshopped Aubrey's face on a 3D model of a woman, the pics are not *that* inappropriate. LOL, but I agree that they can't be posted here.


----------



## legaldiva

What is with Renee and her reds that don't match?


----------



## hya_been

Elise499 said:


> Bar Refaeli in Decollettés
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where Bar's jacket's from?


----------



## karwood

Actress Nia Long wearing Open Clics:


----------



## karwood

*hya_been*, the Leather and tweed biker jacket  is Balenciaga. 

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/salewomenjackets/93115.htm




hya_been said:


> Elise499 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bar Refaeli in Decollettés
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where Bar's jacket's from?
Click to expand...


----------



## b00mbaka

Real Housewives of Atlanta "star" Sheree wearing Mads with singer Monica:


----------



## hya_been

*Elise999* is there an accent aigu at the end of Decollettés?  Also I always thought it was one 't' which is quite odd in French.

Thanks* Karwood* - the jacket's less than half price, but still WAY out of my price range, although I figured since Bar was wearing it!


----------



## rilokiley

^ There's only one "t."  Decollete 

I think it's pronounced as if there's an accent aigu at the end, but I don't think it is written with one.  Let me check my box...

edit: ok on the box, there is no accent.  it is in all caps though (DECOLLETE).


----------



## fleurdelys

If it weren't written in all caps it would have 2 accents: décolleté - just checked my dictionary LOL


----------



## b00mbaka

R&B Singer Faith in brown suede Ginervas (?)


----------



## b00mbaka

Another one:


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Lindsay Lohan wearing Ariella Talons (?) 









Bar Refaeli wearing New Simples









^Is she wearing Herve Leger? She looks real good!


----------



## Elise499

hya_been said:


> *Elise999* is there an accent aigu at the end of Decollettés?  Also I always thought it was one 't' which is quite odd in French.
> 
> Thanks* Karwood* - the jacket's less than half price, but still WAY out of my price range, although I figured since Bar was wearing it!




Yes there is only one 't', I made a mistake. The word Décolleté has two accent in France but I don't know if it is the same for the name of the shoes.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ ooh, Bar Refaeli looks really good in HL!


----------



## halah

Elise499 said:


> Helena Christensen in Bow T Dorcet



Is this from Ed's photos for W magazine?


----------



## karwood

halah said:


> Is this from Ed's photos for W magazine?


 
Nope. It is going to published in next months Harper's Bazaar issue


----------



## karwood

Actress Lake Bell wearing Decolletes


----------



## jancedtif

bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/faith-evans-arrive-fa5291d.jpg

Has Faith been ill?  She doesn't look well at all.


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Declics


----------



## Elise499

Isla Fisher in Cigno


----------



## YaYa3

karwood said:


> It looks like OPI "You don't know Jacque" from the France Collection



*thank you, karwood!!*

does anyone know who the other woman is in this picture??

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u210/elise49/heidi-montag-pac-2109-3.jpg


----------



## so-phisticated

Bitstuff said:


> Considering that the pics look like someone has photoshopped Aubrey's face on a 3D model of a woman, the pics are not *that* inappropriate. LOL, but I agree that they can't be posted here.



LOL!!! excellent point!!


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> *thank you, karwood!!*
> 
> does anyone know who the other woman is in this picture??
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u210/elise49/heidi-montag-pac-2109-3.jpg


 

You're welcome. The lady in the pic w/ Heidi Montag is Elyse Walker, she is the owner of the store where the pic was taken.


----------



## legaldiva

rilokiley said:


> ^ There's only one "t."  Decollete
> 
> I think it's pronounced as if there's an accent aigu at the end, but I don't think it is written with one.  Let me check my box...
> 
> edit: ok on the box, there is no accent.  it is in all caps though (DECOLLETE).



I've never seen it written with the second accent aigu ... have I been pronouncing it wrong all these years?

To think all the $$ I spent on that silly french major!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Am I the only one wondering how Borat snagged Isla Fisher?


----------



## foxycleopatra

JLo donning on Carnival's for V-day


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing Armadillos





JLo wearing Carnivals





Eliza Dushku wearing teal Declics (?)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are Rolandos.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ O wow, those carnivals are amazing!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Are those the EB patent rolandos that are coming out?


----------



## Elise499

Beyonce in Atladama






Heidi Klum in Pigalles


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I don't know who this is but she's wearing Bling Blings:






hmm I can't seem to make my attached picture bigger unless you click on it ...


----------



## heat97

wow jlo looks great and i am not a huge fan of her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Like the Carnavals on JLo (mad swagger...) but not the shoes AND the dress together.  Too much going


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Agreed.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Elise499 said:


> Beyonce in Atladama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi Klum in Pigalles



Beyonce looks fabulous! I need to copy this look.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

karwood said:


> Nope. It is going to published in next months Harper's Bazaar issue


 
what? Ed will be in next month HB? My God...I need that stat! Darn him for being so sexy


----------



## annamoon

Victoria looks great at the moment, she gets so much bad press it is really unfair. There has been so much in the press about her bad feet with bunions and yet she sticks to what she says and never wears flat shoes.

Her CL's make her feet look amazing and she never tried to hide her bunions




Elise499 said:


> Victoria Beckham in Declics


----------



## Odalysb2006

I agree.  She always looks awesome and soooo put together! ! !


----------



## so-phisticated

Savannah (LeBrons gf/wife - not sure) - no idea what the shoes are called, sorry





another one of Beyonce..






LOOOOOOOVE beyonce and what she's wearing... except... why is she wearing a graduation robe in the other pic?


----------



## balmiu

from the sartorialist


----------



## lilmissb

Who wears bling blings with tights??? That was awful!


----------



## authenticplease

legaldiva said:


> What is with Renee and her reds that don't match?


 
I agree.....and I love Renee.....normally she is very polished with wonderful classic style....... but I think the back of her dress looks like someone did a strange alteration!  I realize that it must be made that way.


----------



## idests

DC-Cutie said:


> Like the Carnavals on JLo (mad swagger...) but not the shoes AND the dress together.  Too much going



Exactly my thought, too. The shoes shouldn't be fighting for attention. And I thought the dress was a wee bit short.


----------



## b00mbaka

R&B Singer Tamia in gold Justes with Gale (Oprah's BFF):


----------



## needloub

Tamia is so cute!!!


----------



## bambolina

legaldiva said:


> I've never seen it written with the second accent aigu ... have I been pronouncing it wrong all these years?
> 
> To think all the $$ I spent on that silly french major!!!


 
It should be spelled "Décolleté". 

If written in caps, there is no accent anywhere as in French we do not put accents on capital letters, technically.

Hope this helps!


----------



## IslandSpice

lilmissb said:


> ^^^Are those the EB patent rolandos that are coming out?


 
I saw them at NM in Tysons Corner, VA today. They also had the camel patent Rolandos...TDF!


----------



## mikakaren

Dita Von Teese in Emerald Declics? Not too sure..


----------



## Bitstuff

Here are Aubrey O'Day's Playboy pics. The originals were ridiculously Photoshopped and she looked like a barbie with bad fake shadows. I hope these ones are decent enough for TPF.

Alti 160s:






Python Mad Mary's? Please corret if I'm wrong.


----------



## Elise499

Becki Newton in Very Privé






Dayana Mendoza (miss universe 2008)


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I LOVE Becki Newton!


----------



## Bitstuff

Looks like miss universe missed the "no white marks" deodorant in the supermarket.

But those shoes; what are they?


----------



## nillacobain

so-phisticated said:


> Savannah (LeBrons gf/wife - not sure) - no idea what the shoes are called, sorry


 
I think those are Alexander McQueen's! Also Salma Hayek wore them.
Here is the link:
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2009/01/in-salma-hayeks-closet-alexander.html

credit to Red Carpet fashion blog


----------



## gemruby41

Beyonce in Atladama


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## savvysgirl

Bitstuff said:


> Looks like miss universe missed the "no white marks" deodorant in the supermarket.



This comment made me chuckle!


----------



## jancedtif

Does Eva have on the New Simples (posing with Beyonce)?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing nude New Simples









Jaime Winston


----------



## kittenslingerie

gemruby41 said:


>



Beyonce is wearing pantyhose with shorts and open toes shoes. You can tell if you look close at the odd shine on her thighs in the first pic. She looked so cute in the previous outfit(white dress). At least she still looks semi classy, but she could have done so much better.


----------



## tuvili

Who is Jamie Winston?


----------



## meggyg8r

I love Jennifer Love Hewitt's dress!!  And I don't know who Jamie Winston is, but I love her shoes!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ray Winston's daughter .. if you know who Ray Winston is?


----------



## meggyg8r

^ Nope!


----------



## savvysgirl

English actor!! 

He's been in looooads but you may have seen him in Indiana Jones, the latest one.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Jaime Winstone is an english actress too, her dad Ray Winstone, also an actor, acted in Cold Mountain, Beowulf, The Departed and the latest Indiana Jones, to name a few.


----------



## savvysgirl

Not a very famous actress ^^^


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^ Lol! I googled her and nothing much came up!


----------



## savvysgirl

I think she is going out with Lily Allens brother, Alfie .. or she was


----------



## Bitstuff

pinkiestarlet said:


> ^ Lol! I googled her and nothing much came up!



Try "Jaime Winstone" with an e.

Wherever she's going on that pic, she looks fierce!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Anyway, does anyone know what style she's wearing??


----------



## savvysgirl

I think they are Hung Ups


----------



## meggyg8r

I think they are Hung Ups too but I've never seen that color on them!


----------



## jancedtif

Not really digging Beyonce's get up.  I do love her shoes though and Eva looks nice!


----------



## YaYa3

whoever that jamie winstone person is, she looks like she's leaving the plastic surgeon's office.  what's wrong with her?  (i feel a little guilty ragging on someone, but ewwww.)


----------



## karwood

Kellie Pickler wearing Iowa Zeppa:


----------



## karwood

Paris Hilton wearing Simples and Nicky Hilton wearing Ariella


----------



## sara999

karwood said:


> Kellie Pickler wearing No Barre:


kellie pickler is wearing *iowa zeppas* NOT no barres.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ There's our lil miss No Barre expert!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Zoe Saldana wearing Decolletes?


----------



## karwood

sara999 said:


> kellie pickler is wearing *iowa zeppas* NOT no barres.


 
Yikes! Sorry:shame: Correction noted


----------



## morfoula

yay!!!! my blue rolandos !!!!!!!!! they look awesome on her!


----------



## gemruby41

jancedtif said:


> Does Eva have on the New Simples (posing with Beyonce)?


Eva is wearing YSL's.


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian in Alti pumps


----------



## b00mbaka

Damn! She rocks those alti pumps everywhere like they are sneakers! Are they comfy?

*I know she's wearing a lot of make-up but she still looks great


----------



## jancedtif

gemruby41 said:


> Eva is wearing YSL's.


 
Thanks Gemruby!


----------



## kittenslingerie

b00mbaka said:


> Damn! She rocks those alti pumps everywhere like they are sneakers! Are they comfy?
> 
> *I know she's wearing a lot of make-up but she still looks great



Agreed, beautiful!


----------



## eggpudding

^boom, they're actually quite comfy, even if you're breaking them in! They are my go-to heels now for everything


----------



## halah

Lindsay and in I think Louboutins, they look like gwenissimas...but maybe thats a pink sole not red...what do you girls think?


----------



## lilmissb

^I think it's pink.

KK looks so airbrushed in that photo!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Bitstuff said:


> Here are Aubrey O'Day's Playboy pics. The originals were ridiculously Photoshopped and she looked like a barbie with bad fake shadows. I hope these ones are decent enough for TPF.
> 
> Alti 160s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Mad Mary's? Please corret if I'm wrong.


 
I think these are nude python Bloody Marys...?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

halah said:


> Lindsay and in I think Louboutins, they look like gwenissimas...but maybe thats a pink sole not red...what do you girls think?


 

definitely not gwenissimas...  but maybe alexander mcqueen's???


----------



## Bitstuff

IslandSpice said:


> I think these are nude python Bloody Marys...?



That's what I meant. Brain and finger separation! But it dawned on me when I couldn't edit any more so I was hoping no one would notice


----------



## Bitstuff

melialuvs2shop said:


> definitely not gwenissimas...  but maybe alexander mcqueen's???



I would say so. Very sneaky of AMQ! I must say that pink soles aren't half as sexy as red soles. If anything, they're very Betsey Johnson; but then again, I'm biased. One of the tabloids said they were CL, but what do they know, huh?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Heidi Klum wearing Pigalles


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Mischa barton wearing Mad Marys


----------



## carlinha

mischa loves her mads!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

she wears those a lot!


----------



## karwood

KK looks like Christina Aguilera at first glance.

Lilo is definitely wearing Alexander McQueen shoes


----------



## Roe

gemruby41 said:


>





she wasn't originally wearing shorts when she got dressed that day. There are pics of her that same day with long jeans on.  Perhaps she changed and kept the stockings on


----------



## Leefi

anyone have an id on heidi klum's top?? thanks!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Isla Fisher


----------



## mikakaren

Britney Spears wearing Christian Louboutin for 3.1 Philip Lim heels


----------



## MikaelaN

^^Those are funky but I like them on Britney!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ahem ... she is wearing my shoes!


----------



## noah8077

How dare she wear Naked's shoes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> How dare she wear Naked's shoes!


 

*Go get her NOAH!!! :boxing:*


----------



## noah8077

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Go get her NOAH!!! :boxing:*


 
Actually I am a wuss, and she scares me a little.  I would do a sneak attack and steal them from her, but wouldn't fight her!


----------



## pursemonkey

^It kinda looks like she got in a fight on her way to that photo shoot - someone sicked a cat on her pants or something


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> Actually I am a wuss, and she scares me a little. I would do a sneak attack and steal them from her, but wouldn't fight her!


 
hahahhha i'm a wuss too .. that's why I told you to get her!


----------



## *Magdalena*

mikakaren said:


> Britney Spears wearing Christian Louboutin for 3.1 Philip Lim heels


 
omg, I LOVE these!!!!!!!  and that color pops like nothing else...absolutely gorgeous!  I guess they're not available yet-i emailed the Paris boutique and they said they dont have them yet.  probably better for me since im on a ban


----------



## MikaelaN

pursemonkey said:


> ^It kinda looks like she got in a fight on her way to that photo shoot - someone sicked a cat on her pants or something



LOL...I would love to see someone from tPF rock those though!


----------



## carlinha

they're beautiful, but i cannot imagine wearing those... they would overhwhelm my small feet and short stature

btw, does anyone notice that the soles on them do not appear red??  or is that just me?


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^it's probably just the odd lighting that makes them seem like another color...but i do see what you mean


----------



## noah8077

carlinha said:


> they're beautiful, but i cannot imagine wearing those... they would overhwhelm my small feet and short stature
> 
> btw, does anyone notice that the soles on them do not appear red?? or is that just me?


 
That's what I thought too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they look kind of black and dirty?... hmm


----------



## noah8077

She probably wore them into that same nasty gas station bathroom that she went into barefoot.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

noah8077 said:


> She probably wore them into that same nasty gas station bathroom that she went into barefoot.


 
  i'm surprised the shoes themselves aren't black with nasty gas station bathroom gunk!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

mikakaren said:


> Britney Spears wearing Christian Louboutin for 3.1 Philip Lim heels



Wow, if that's how the Dillian looks on the foot, then I can forget altogether about that shoe......it'll most likely go on sale too......


----------



## carlinha

noah8077 said:


> She probably wore them into that same nasty gas station bathroom that she went into barefoot.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Kristen Bell wearing Decolletes









Not sure what's Rachel Bilson wearing


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Rachel's wearing the Orlan.


----------



## IslandSpice

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Isla Fisher


 
LOVE THESE!! What's the name of this style?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I see, thanks! I just found a picture of Beth Orlansky wearing the same thing but in red suede, it's growing on me lol.


----------



## IslandSpice

Bitstuff said:


> That's what I meant. Brain and finger separation! But it dawned on me when I couldn't edit any more so I was hoping no one would notice


 
Lol! I hate when that happens. I found one of my posts with more typos than words and I cringed.


----------



## MikaelaN

IslandSpice said:


> LOVE THESE!! What's the name of this style?



I believe it's the spartenvol (sp?)


----------



## ohNina

MikaelaN said:


> I believe it's the spartenvol (sp?)



The spelling is correct, these are the Lizzard and I tried them on at SCP.  They looked great in person.  They also have them in black satin but those round balls on the front are crystals.  Very pretty evening shoe.  As far as the Orlan, I love those on too.  SCP has them at 40% off right now(in Red).


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Kristin Davis wearing VPs


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Mischa Barton do love her Mad Marys, here are some more pictures with her wearing them!









Doutzen Kroes wearing Rolande Boucle 





NY socialite Lauren Santo Domingo wearing Lapono (?)





Bee Schaffer wearing Lady Gres (?)


----------



## tuvili

Who are Doutzen Kroes and Bee Schaffer?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^ Doutzen Kroes is a model while Bee Schaffer/Shaffer (not sure of the spelling) is Anna Wintour's daughter.


----------



## pursemonkey

I love Kristin Davis' dress on her! And we're shoe twins!


----------



## karwood

IslandSpice said:


> LOVE THESE!! What's the name of this style?




Isla is wearing  Roccia Lizard Spartenvol


----------



## needloub

Is that a run in Mischa Barton's stockings?


----------



## b00mbaka

^ Yeah, I think it is a run in her stockings. 

OMG! I love Mischa's chanel clutch! Who wants to buy it for me? Don't all PM me at once!


----------



## b00mbaka

Rapper/Actor Ice T and his conservative wife Coco:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I was going to comment but I can't come up with anything clean to say.


----------



## lilmissb

^^My god, how does she not topple forwards??? I want her shoes but that's about it!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! I'm guessing you haven't seen her booty, lilmissb! She has enough back there to keep her balanced. She must have some strong legs to hold up all that T&A! LOL! I can say that I think her CL collection is pretty fierce.


----------



## lilmissb

^ How long have they been married? I've never seen him with a wife but I guess I've only ever seen him on SVU.


----------



## girliegirl

lilmissb, that's quite tame for Coco. Usually she is much more underdressed.


----------



## b00mbaka

Wikipedia says they've been married since 2005 but I know they were dating for awhile before they got married. She is ALWAYS with him on the red carpet wearing CLs and showing her "goodies" in _TIGHT _pants


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, I know where I've seen a pic of her before. I think still in the celebs thread but she's got these super tight jeans on and her camel toes showing...

I don't know what attracts some people together to be honest!


----------



## Roe

Coco is a gorgeous woman. Her CL collection does seem fierce. She is also very down to earth and personable. I say Kudos to her for having no problem showing off her figure. Obviously the way she is makes her and her husband happy. That&#8217;s what matters at the end.


----------



## b00mbaka

The funny thing is, I see the attraction! She's really pretty (real and fake attributes) and he looks as though he loves to show her off. If I was a guy I would hand over all my money to her! LMAO!


----------



## Roe

^^That's exactly it!!!^^ They compliment each other so well.  She understands him and he understands her. Trust me when I say they are very well in tune with each other. They really are each other's best friend and he loves knowing that his wife just ooozes sex in her appearance. It just makes it very hard to swallow to some because she seems like your stereo typical "bimbo" and he is known to be a hard core "original gangster rapper"


anywho....what CL's are those again ? I can't really tell which shoes coco has on.


----------



## floridasun8

b00mbaka said:


> Rapper/Actor Ice T and his conservative wife Coco:
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/coco-and-ice-t-attend-the-faces-of-fashion-week-soiree-at-rdv-1.jpg
> 
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/coco-attend-the-faces-of-fashion-week-soiree-at-rdv-1.jpg



Ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Arielle







Sarah Harding(from girls aloud) in rolandos











Holly Willoughby(english television presenter) in Peniches







Tamara Ecclestone (model) in Numéro privés






Alexandra Burke in Differas


----------



## surlygirl

They are really comfy, too!

*b00m* - she's rocking the Orlans with a skirt! 



pinkiestarlet said:


> I see, thanks! I just found a picture of Beth Orlansky wearing the same thing but in red suede, it's growing on me lol.


----------



## poshchick

Sarah Harding looked lovely from the left side, the shoes really compliment the dress, but the right side is far too short!


----------



## lilmissb

Roe said:


> ^^That's exactly it!!!^^ They compliment each other so well. She understands him and he understands her. Trust me when I say they are very well in tune with each other. They really are each other's best friend and he loves knowing that his wife just ooozes sex in her appearance. It just makes it very hard to swallow to some because she seems like your stereo typical "bimbo" and he is known to be a hard core "original gangster rapper"
> 
> 
> anywho....what CL's are those again ? I can't really tell which shoes coco has on.


 
Don't get me wrong, I can see how attractive she is too. Her face is quite pretty and I'm sure they make each other very happy!!! 

Coco's wearing Salopette Strass from memory. I LOVE them and want a pair. Of course if I could find the Salopettes in red/gold I'd take them too!


----------



## Marisa783

i think victoria is wearing the alti bootie.  and i love those satin rolandos!


----------



## girliegirl

Roe said:


> ^^That's exactly it!!!^^ They compliment each other so well.  She understands him and he understands her. Trust me when I say they are very well in tune with each other. They really are each other's best friend and he loves knowing that his wife just ooozes sex in her appearance. It just makes it very hard to swallow to some because she seems like your stereo typical "bimbo" and he is known to be a hard core "original gangster rapper"
> 
> 
> anywho....what CL's are those again ? I can't really tell which shoes coco has on.



I really admire the way you said that. I never saw it that way but it makes total sense.


----------



## b00mbaka

*I think Coco is a member of tPF and her name is Roe... LOL! Very well put! I totally agree with your assessment of the relationship.

I see Surly! I have to see how she looks standing up but I think I like the black orlans with black opaque tights better. I'm (im)patiently waiting for them to go on sale at a great price.


----------



## needloub

I totally need those champagne satin Rolandos for my wedding!!! Love them.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I agree Coco is a very beautiful woman. I just don't agree with all her fashion choices, but she does "own" her style so who am I to judge.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> Wikipedia says they've been married since 2005 but I know they were dating for awhile before they got married. She is ALWAYS with him on the red carpet wearing CLs and showing her "goodies" in _TIGHT _pants



Coco and her Pimp are NOT married...


----------



## MikaelaN

Jlo looks great in those Differas!


----------



## cllover

^ITA I love those on JLo - makes me want a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

JLo is the only one I've seen that makes them hot!


----------



## Elise499

Taylor Swift in Very Privés


----------



## Elise499

Amanda Holden in C'est moi


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oooh I like her clutch!  Who is she?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

JLo looks amazing!  Love that neckline on her.  And she is rocking the CLs!!!


----------



## Elise499

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ oooh I like her clutch!  Who is she?



She is an English Actress ^^

Georgina Chapman in Monicas






Marisol Thomas in No Barres


----------



## surlygirl

How did I miss purple suede C'est Mois?!!! Love them! Not so much with that dress!


----------



## Jönathan

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Is Rachel Bilson wearing CLs?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ yes, they are the Lastic Bootie.


----------



## Roe

b00mbaka said:


> **I think Coco is a member of tPF and her name is Roe...* LOL! Very well put! I totally agree with your assessment of the relationship.
> 
> I see Surly! I have to see how she looks standing up but I think I like the black orlans with black opaque tights better. I'm (im)patiently waiting for them to go on sale at a great price.



:busted


----------



## Bitstuff

Rachel Bilson's Lastics look pretty low. I thought they only came in one, 4" height. It's probably just a tricky angle though.
I found them the most uncomfortable and painful shoe ever.


----------



## Jönathan

What style are these CL's Sarah Michelle Gellar is wearing?

 Extreme toe cleavage


----------



## legaldiva

Roe said:


> :busted


 
I just know there are celeb lurkers and celeb tPF-ers on here.  ush:


----------



## b00mbaka

We need a smilie that does the running man! I guessed right! Coco-roe!


----------



## legaldiva

J Lo: perfection, as always.  Those differas look AMAZING on her!


----------



## rdgldy

J Lo looks beautiful.
I really like Sarah Michelle Gellar's dress-does anyone know who the designer is?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Heidi Klum in Pigalles again





Emmanuelle Chriqui in Ernesta Plateau (?)


----------



## ledaatomica

Jönathan;9830226 said:
			
		

> What style are these CL's Sarah Michelle Gellar is wearing?
> 
> Extreme toe cleavage


 
*Maudissimo*


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

concreteloop.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/dsc_0189.jpg


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

http://concreteloop.com/2009/02/eve...party/bobbi-baker-naturi-naughton-and-monica/


----------



## karwood

Actress Emanuelle Chriqui, who has appeared on films  such as "Don't Mess the Zohan" and "Cadillac Records". She has also been on TV shows,  'Entourage" and "OC".

She is wearing CL Ernesta Plateau:


----------



## luxlover

Roe said:


> :busted


awesome!! celebrities on TPF!


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing Rolande:


----------



## Elise499

Nina Garcia in paquitas







Joy Bryant is wearing Deva


----------



## karwood

^^^Joy Bryant is wearing CL Deva


----------



## Elise499

Ooh thank you, I didn't know the name


----------



## mistyknightwin

Tracey Ellis Ross - wearing a pair of beauties!


----------



## lilmissb

^peacock declics I think.


----------



## karwood

Elise499 said:


> Ooh thank you, I didn't know the name


 
No problem. BTW, thanks for posting all the great pics


----------



## frozendiva

luxlover said:


> awesome!! celebrities on TPF!


 
Why not? It probably feels good to be treated as a regular person. And to meet fellow shoe-lovers!


----------



## morfoula

well ... this is some exciting news for us girls over here at TPF


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think Roe was joking about being Coco. If you look at her purseblog thread in her signature, the pics aren't of Coco modeling the bags. I'm not sure who's being serious anymore....


----------



## karwood

Kate Beckinsale wearing  Differa


----------



## karwood

Tori Spellig wearing  Python Rolando:


----------



## karwood

Halle Berry wearing Africa Queen Slingbacks (but I might be mistaken)


----------



## KillerTofu

Those aren't the Differa Kate Beckinsale is wearing. Too many straps. I don't know what that style is called.


----------



## karwood

KillerTofu said:


> Those aren't the Differa Kate Beckinsale is wearing. Too many straps. I don't know what that style is called.


 
You are correct. I just noticed the number of straps on her shoes in comparison to the Differa. I have been searching for the name of this style, but no luck. Hopefully somebody  will know.


----------



## lilmissb

*Kitten*, your avatar is changing like crazy lately, what's going on? 

Kate Beckinsale looks like she's got a wig or hairpiece on!

LOVE Tori's dress. Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Jamie Lynn Sigler wearing Ornirons










Rachel Bilson wearing Orlans again





Bridget Marquardt wearing satin Hyper Prives (?)


----------



## savvysgirl

b00mbaka said:


> rapper/actor ice t and his conservative wife coco:
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/coco-and-ice-t-attend-the-faces-of-fashion-week-soiree-at-rdv-1.jpg
> 
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/coco-attend-the-faces-of-fashion-week-soiree-at-rdv-1.jpg




crikey!!!


----------



## Bitstuff

I like Coco. She might be extreme but I think she's being herself and having fun with it.

Oh, and our Roe's "busted" thing was a joke.


----------



## Elise499

Tori Spelling in Alta Dama







Julie Benz in Very Noeuds


----------



## Jönathan

Julie Benz wearing her Catwoman T-Bars


----------



## kittenslingerie

lilmissb said:


> *Kitten*, your avatar is changing like crazy lately, what's going on?
> 
> Kate Beckinsale looks like she's got a wig or hairpiece on!
> 
> LOVE Tori's dress. Anyone know who makes it?



I couldn't find a pic for it that "feels right", lol. I know alot of people don't "love" Amy, but I do so I think this one will work for now.
I love Tori's dress too, but those pythons she's wearing are beautiful!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Marish Carey wearing Jeffersons


----------



## karwood

Lindsay Lohan wearing Ariella Talon:


----------



## shesaiddestroy

This is Sylvie van der Vaart, Dutch soccer wife of Rafael van der Vaart (Real Madrid). She's probably only known by Dutch/German/Spanish TPF-ers, but I LOVE HER SHOES! She won a Best Dressed award yesterday and that's where the pictures are from. In my opinion she could've better won the most-skinniest award, she used to be so beautiful and feminine, and now she's lost like 30 lbs! Well anyway, she wore these beautiful CL's, I think they are Rolando's? Does anyone know what that color is called? I need these in my life!!



















With love!


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> *Kitten*, your avatar is changing like crazy lately, what's going on?
> 
> Kate Beckinsale looks like she's got a wig or hairpiece on!
> 
> LOVE Tori's dress. Anyone know who makes it?


 

*lilmissb, *Tori is wearing  Christian Siriano. Yup, the same Christian Siriano who won Project Runway Season 4.

And you are right, Kate is wearing clipped on bangs.


----------



## Marisa783

those are turquoise suede rolandos.  they are on the CL website but I can't find them! i emailed the CL NY boutiques and neither had them.  i want these soooooo bad...does anyone have any idea what stores carry them?


----------



## karwood

The Jeffersons are definitely a  



pinkiestarlet said:


> Marish Carey wearing Jeffersons


----------



## Marisa783

oh and i can't believe how skinny lindsay lohan is again. she can def afford to gain a few pounds.


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Kate Beckinsale wearing Differa


 
I realized after posting the pic above, these are NOT the Differa. Here is a close-up pic of the CL she is wearing. Unfortunately, I still have not located the name of this style:


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Lynn looks good


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## b00mbaka

Nope, you are not mistaken. These are the african queens and reason I found this subforum almost a year ago 



karwood said:


> Halle Berry wearing Africa Queen Slingbacks (but I might be mistaken)


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Elise499

Hayden Pannetiere in catenitas






Marion Cotillard in Yoyos






Heidi Klum in Alti Pumps


----------



## sumnboutme

Elise499 said:


> Hayden Pannetiere in catenitas




HAHA, I saw the paps taking this pic of her.  I was across the street.


----------



## eggpudding

shesaiddestroy said:


> This is Sylvie van der Vaart, Dutch soccer wife of Rafael van der Vaart (Real Madrid). She's probably only known by Dutch/German/Spanish TPF-ers, but I LOVE HER SHOES! She won a Best Dressed award yesterday and that's where the pictures are from. In my opinion she could've better won the most-skinniest award, she used to be so beautiful and feminine, and now she's lost like 30 lbs! Well anyway, she wore these beautiful CL's, I think they are Rolando's? Does anyone know what that color is called? I need these in my life!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With love!


 
Thanks for the pics - I loooove that blue Herve paired with turquoise suede Rolandos! Gorge!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

karwood said:


>



geez...satin open-toes with stockings, my feet would be slip-n-sliding!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

pinkiestarlet said:


> Bridget Marquardt wearing satin Hyper Prives (?)



awww, Bridget looks so classy and beautiful here! nice to see her without knee high tube socks and playboy gear! lol :okay:


----------



## flsurfergirl3

karwood said:


> Tori Spellig wearing  Python Rolando:



wow, love the Python Rolandos and they look great with the color of that dress, but Tori looks kinda boney!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Elise499 said:


> Nina Garcia in paquitas



lovin' the Paquitas!


----------



## authenticplease

b00mbaka said:


> Rapper/Actor Ice T and his conservative wife Coco:
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/coco-and-ice-t-attend-the-faces-of-fashion-week-soiree-at-rdv-1.jpg
> 
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/coco-attend-the-faces-of-fashion-week-soiree-at-rdv-1.jpg


 
I read back a few pages and this lady reminds me of Jessica Rabbit from 'Who framed Roger Rabbit'......remember she said "I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way".  At least that was my first thought.......


----------



## needloub

Gosh..Tori lost a lot weight...too much IMO.


----------



## ohNina

needloub said:


> Gosh..Tori lost a lot weight...too much IMO.



I agree.  I read somewhere that she felt she needed to be thin for "hollywood".  Honestly, it just makes her head look huge.  Her body looked better before.


----------



## needloub

She is one more pound away from looking like a bobble-head!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Halle Berry just doesn't even seem like she could be real she's so gorgeous!! Love her shoes with that dress!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Julie Benz wearing Very Noeuds






Kim Kardashian wearing nude Alti pumps (?)


----------



## MikaelaN

^^Ugh...she's taunting me with those nude alti pumps!


----------



## Elise499

Anne Hathaway in Altadamas






Poppy Mongtomerry in Fortunas






Reese Witherspoon in Very privés






Christina Ricci in rolandos






Laetitia Hallyday in Peniche. She is Johnny Hallyday's wife, a famous singer in France.


----------



## Elise499

Blake Lively in Dorit


----------



## halah

Elise499 said:


> Blake Lively in Dorit



^^^Didn't a TPFer spot Blake in the Horatio boutique recently?  Wonder if those were the CLs she was buying!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Kate Bosworth wearing Lolas









Kate Mara wearing nude VPs with burgundy tips





Marion Cotillard (french actress) wearing Kikas (?)





Kate Walsh


----------



## carlinha

halah said:


> ^^^Didn't a TPFer spot Blake in the Horatio boutique recently?  Wonder if those were the CLs she was buying!



that was MEE!!!!   no, she got the coral/red suede rolando boucle...


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

carlinha said:


> that was MEE!!!!  no, she got the coral/red suede rolando boucle...


 
Did she actually pay retail?  For some reason, I always think celebrities are gifted their shoes.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Kate Walsh wearing Armadillos


----------



## carlinha

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Did she actually pay retail?  For some reason, I always think celebrities are gifted their shoes.



yes she did!  she was in a huge rush to get to the airport, she paid via CC


----------



## letsgoshopping

Dita Von Teese

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/02/teese-montblanc/dita-von-teese-montblanc-10.jpg


----------



## melzy

^Kate Bosworth can seriously pull off anything. She still manages to look classy considering her shoes are patent with a gold heel!

Not sure if this was posted: Kim & Khloe Kardashian


----------



## KillerTofu

It's nice to see Dita's version of "dressed down". Cute!


----------



## melzy

J Lo at the launch of ALC wearing 123 Double Platform


----------



## KillerTofu

Jennifer is the only person I've seen so far who fits those shoes properly. No overhang or spillage there. That's quite a feat! I'd written that style off as universally unflattering.


----------



## melzy

Mariah Carey (sigh) leaving Mr. Chow. I don't think this was posted.


----------



## Elise499

Haylie Duff in Very Privés






Dita Von Teese


----------



## carlinha

jLo looks SERIOUSLY hot in that white dress and differas.... geez.... her body is amazing!!!


----------



## jancedtif

KillerTofu said:


> Jennifer is the only person I've seen so far who fits those shoes properly. No overhang or spillage there. That's quite a feat! I'd written that style off as universally unflattering.


 
Those were my exact thoughts too!


----------



## RMR

More of Dita


----------



## KillerTofu

Her friend is wearing burgundy Triclos! And Dita appears to be walking out of her shoes.


----------



## lilmissb

^I get that with my jolis!


----------



## jancedtif

So even the stars expierence the dreaded heel slippage too.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

carlinha said:


> yes she did! she was in a huge rush to get to the airport, she paid via CC


 
Thanks.  This makes all of my CL purchasers worthwhile - I kid, I kid.  However, I do feel better knowing celebrities pay retail like the rest of us.  Although, I am sure they are gifted a few, with all of the free publicity, they should be.  Nonethess, it's still nice to know sometimes - at least - they do pay.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

kylie minogue. anyone know the style name of these? they are seriously cute.


----------



## cllover

I love Dita - her outfit is adorable!  I feel like she needs a car from the '50s though


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Jessica Alba wearing nude Wallis





Victoria Beckham wearing Declics 140 (?)









Rachel Weisz wearing Lastics


----------



## Bitstuff

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Thanks.  This makes all of my CL purchasers worthwhile - I kid, I kid.  However, I do feel better knowing celebrities pay retail like the rest of us.  Although, I am sure they are gifted a few, with all of the free publicity, they should be.  Nonethess, it's still nice to know sometimes - at least - they do pay.



If they get any gifts, they're from stylists and retailers, I imagine. I've heard that Mr. Louboutin charges for every pair, so the gifts will still have been paid for by someone. That's quite cool, I think.


----------



## Elise499

Cameron Diaz in Ron Rons







Jennifer Westfeldt in Decolletes






Rachel Lefevre In Decolletes


----------



## floridasun8

Ahhhh...Jennifer Westfeldt wearing my lovelies!   They look fabulous on her!


----------



## Odalysb2006

pursemonkey said:


> Halle Berry just doesn't even seem like she could be real she's so gorgeous!! Love her shoes with that dress!


 
ITA! She ALWAYS looks great. . .


----------



## Odalysb2006

KillerTofu said:


> Her friend is wearing burgundy Triclos! And Dita appears to be walking out of her shoes.


 
That was happening to me with my Lolas and I had to pad them . . . they were toooooo big! ! ! & it looks terrible!


----------



## Elise499

Dita von Teese in Cabarets






Kerry Washington in Decolletes






Amy Adams in No Barres


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Bitstuff said:


> If they get any gifts, they're from stylists and retailers, I imagine. I've heard that Mr. Louboutin charges for every pair, so the gifts will still have been paid for by someone. That's quite cool, I think.


 
WOW!  He charges EVERYONE.  That's surprising.  With all of the celebrities wearing his shoes, it just seems like some - or most - are freebies.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Taylor Swift wearing Scissor Girls


----------



## noah8077

OMG I love Taylor's coat!


----------



## lilmissb

^I agree, where can I get it?


----------



## Vendrazi

Augh! All of these celebrities with their pigeon-toed stances... Seriously, did no one ever teach them how to tilt their feet outwards, just a tad?


----------



## archygirl

Vendrazi said:


> Augh! All of these celebrities with their pigeon-toed stances... Seriously, did no one ever teach them how to tilt their feet outwards, just a tad?


 
they do this one or the crossed leg look, because it supposedly makes you look thinner! How about just standing normal??


----------



## Vendrazi

archygirl said:


> they do this one or the crossed leg look, because it supposedly makes you look thinner! How about just standing normal??



If you just stand normal, you do look kind of weird, which is why you get the hand on the hip, the hip cocked outward, etc.... But all you have to do is turn one foot one inch outward and then you don't look like you've never been out in public in your life! 

(Did no one else's mother ever say, "Watch your feet!" I've been paranoid about this since I was a tiny Vendrazette.)


----------



## archygirl

Dita does the stand well, she turns the one foot into the other, sort of balletesque...I did not say not pose, but the crossed leg bit is really getting on my nerves! Vendrazi


----------



## 8seventeen19

Erin from "The City" in VPs


----------



## 8seventeen19

Erin from "The City" in No Barre's.. also looks like Sammie is wearing So Private's in cork/black






These look like So Privates but I've never seen the color before.... Maybe Architek's?






Olivia Palermo from "The City" in Suede Ariella Talons


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Heidi Klum looks amazing! Her jewelry is gorgeous!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Heidi Klum is just gorgeous!  I love how she matched the reds!


----------



## meggyg8r

p.s. what style is she wearing?


----------



## carlinha

i don't recognize that style... almost like a d'orsay version of the yopi...

regardless, she looks stunning!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^ Umm I believe Heidi's CL style is called "Mme Claude" or something like that...


----------



## rdgldy

On SFA website for pre-order, in patent


----------



## needloub

Heidi looks amazing...and of course Seal!!


----------



## ally143

I don't think the style that Heidi is wearing is the madame claude, the peep toe cut is different


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

it looks like a yopi peep


----------



## luxlover

heidi seems to love red. red has been her color of choice for a few award shows now. 

i saw her in NYC during fashion week and she is absolutely gorgeous in real life. and just like us, she tends to prefer Louboutins .


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, how cool!  I have a total girl crush on Heidi.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Amy Adams wearing Alta Nodo (i think)


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Lara Spencer wearing VPs


----------



## javaboo

I was going to ask if Heidi was wearing the Madame Claude at the Oscars but someone asked already. If they are, I think it looks better in the pictures cuz I don't really like the version on Heidi!


----------



## javaboo

Jessica Alba in Nude Patent Wallis


----------



## meggyg8r

I don't think Heidi is wearing the Mme Claude.. the toe box looks a little different than in the stock photo.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I'm sure there were many more CLs hiding underneath the long dresses at the Oscars...


----------



## Elise499

Susan Downey in Very privés


----------



## floridasun8

Elise499 said:


> Susan Downey in Very privés



^ She's a beautiful woman!    I was so missing the stiletto cam last night.  I wanted to see shoes!  lol


----------



## Elise499

Lindsay Lohan in Scarpe






Dita Von Teese











Lara Spencer in Very Privés






Angelina Jolie in Very Privés


----------



## lightblue84

^ Angelina wore _Ferragamo_ shoes


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Is Anna Paquin wearing CLs?


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^ Hmm, those look like Pedro Garcia shoes with a red sole....?


----------



## floridasun8

Angelina was just GORGEOUS as usual!  Love her simple, classic style and grace.


----------



## lilmissb

^^^I think I like Anna dark. The blonde seems to make her look a bit harsher.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

LC in Declics (?) and Lo in VPs


----------



## karwood

Actress Patricia Clarkson wearing Armadillos


----------



## karwood

Gwen Stefani posing w/ Christian Louboutin at the Vanity Fair Oscar Party. Shamefully, the person who took this pic indentified CL as "a guest":


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Elise499 said:


> Lindsay Lohan in Scarpe



They look better on the foot, than in stock pictures, I like them. Does anyone know if they come in a camel color?


----------



## Marisa783

^i definitely remember seeing them in a camel or nude patent with a white and florescent yellow platform...maybe at Saks?  they're are not on the website in that color anymore but the stores may have them


----------



## bambolina

karwood said:


> Gwen Stefani posing w/ Christian Louboutin at the Vanity Fair Oscar Party. Shamefully, the person who took this pic indentified *CL as "a guest":*


 
 Shame!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pinkiestarlet said:


> Is Anna Paquin wearing CLs?


 

i'm not sure, but they look like an older style that i've seen here and there on eBay.  whatever they are, they look good with her dress...  and as for that man to her left--  that's one hot vampire


----------



## hya_been

I'm trying to remember the name of a style and the picture's slowly fading from my mind. They're a new t-strap style and I believe it was Kate Blanchett who I saw wearing them.  The toe's camel and I think the rest's black.  Does that ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## lilmissb

Ginos?


----------



## morfoula

ahhh i LOVE true blood!


----------



## meggyg8r

I love True Blood too!! I didn't realize how short my favorite vampire is though!  He's still sexy in my book


----------



## melialuvs2shop

meggyg8r said:


> I love True Blood too!! I didn't realize how short my favorite vampire is though! He's still sexy in my book


 
he's only 5'10"!  i wouldn't feel right wearing louboutins around him!  lol...  pasty 30-something-year-old men is most definitely not my type of guy, but there's something very alluring about him


----------



## dreamdoll

^ Ooh I love True Blood too..


----------



## meggyg8r

melialuvs2shop said:


> he's only 5'10"! i wouldn't feel right wearing louboutins around him! lol... pasty 30-something-year-old men is most definitely not my type of guy, but there's something very alluring about him


 
Yeah! He's not my type either but there's something so intriguing about him on the show.  Only on the show though--I don't find him sexy in real life!  Isn't that funny?

I guess I could deal with 5'10"... I'd have to wear 6" heels to be his height!


----------



## lilmissb

We don't have true blood out here yet!!! Grrrr...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ The 1st season DVD comes out soon here in the US.. do you guys have a different region coding on your DVDs?


----------



## meggyg8r

okay, apparently by "soon" I meant "May."


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yeah, you guys are region 1 and Aus is region 4. I do have a multiregion DVD player hiding in our junk here somewhere. I barely use it as we have the PS3 (which is regioned too anyway!) for bluray and foxtel for movies. Is true blood on foxtel? I haven't seen it in the programming.


----------



## Elise499

Lady Gaga in Open Clics


----------



## b00mbaka

LMAO! Lady Gaga's costume cracks me up! I'm thinking her feet hurt so bad that she had to kick the open clics off for a second...


----------



## Roe

that would be kind of embarrassing right boombaka?  Getting caught not tolerating your Louboutin pain.


----------



## b00mbaka

Heck yeah! I went shopping in my alta ariella's on saturday and a SA asked me how comfortable the boots were & I told her the truth, "I can't feel my toes right now but that's better than the pins & needles I felt 20 mins ago"!  I don't know why she asked... maybe I was walking with a limp :shame: ... but I still had a smile on my face!


----------



## LavenderIce

Been away for a while, quickly glanced back through 20+ pages, my apologies if there are repeats, but wanted to add some pics.

Khloe Kardashian in Rolando:











In the background-


----------



## LavenderIce

Lindsay Lohan outside of the BH boutique:


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Pantyliner (sorry I can't spell her name) in Rolande:


----------



## noah8077

Pantyliner!


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav* - LOL @ Hayden Pantyliner!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Beyonce wearing Alta Dama:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Halle Berry in Africa Queen:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Tori Spelling in python Rolando:











Another of Kristin Davis in VP:


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris & Nicky Hilton:


----------



## b00mbaka

What happened to Lindsay's top lip? Lip injections?


----------



## karwood

*Lav, *you are too funny! "Pantyliner"!

Here is a pic of Dita Von Teese wearing Caberet:


----------



## annadand

OMG!  That middle pic of Paris pulling on her dress!!! Too funny!


----------



## tuvili

Is it just me, or is Dita's head HUGE?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Welcome back, Lav!!!!!!!!!!  LMBO at "Pantyliner"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm glad you all had a laugh at my use of the word "pantyliner."  It's just I could not think of Hayden's last name nor would I have been able to spell it correctly.

Thanks for the welcome E!  Gotta make a comeback.


----------



## b00mbaka

And boy was that a comeback! I don't think I'll ever say her last name correctly now! LOL!


----------



## tuvili

Nor will I.


----------



## karwood

Actress Gretchen Mol wearing Simples:




http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/85072131.jpg


----------



## karwood

Lauren Conrad wearing Decolletes:


----------



## hya_been

^Are those Decolletes suede?


----------



## hya_been

lilmissb said:


> ^^Yeah, you guys are region 1 and Aus is region 4. I do have a multiregion DVD player hiding in our junk here somewhere. I barely use it as we have the PS3 (which is regioned too anyway!) for bluray and foxtel for movies. Is true blood on foxtel? I haven't seen it in the programming.



Sooo off topic, but they region PS3s too?!  That's terrible.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Amanda Peet wearing Simples


----------



## lilmissb

hya_been said:


> Sooo off topic, but they region PS3s too?!  That's terrible.



Tell me about it! Can't wait until it's outta warranty to mod it.


----------



## Elise499

Marissa Montgomery in Orlan. She is an English designer of lingerie


----------



## idests

Lately I have a lot of trouble seeing images in this thread... not any others, just this one. Is the thread just getting too big?


----------



## karwood

Melanie Brown, formerly in the Spice Girls, aka. Scary Spice, wearing Pigalles:


----------



## karwood

hya_been said:


> ^Are those Decolletes suede?


 
Yes, they are suede


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> Melanie Brown, formerly in the Spice Girls, aka. Scary Spice, wearing Pigalles:


 
What colour/material is she wearing? Looks like taupe suede or something like that.


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> What colour/material is she wearing? Looks like taupe suede or something like that.


 
Here is a closer shot. They look like Paillete, but the color appear to be either champagne or silver:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

looks like fishnet to me??


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh! I've seen those on ebay in a 35 a few months back. I think they are crystals


----------



## sakura

I think they are Yoze Kubrik in the Pigalle.


----------



## LavenderIce

They look like Kubriks.


----------



## karwood

You ladies are right!!! It does look like the Yoze Kubrick.

Here is pic of Yoyo Zeppa Yoze Kubrick:


----------



## hlp_28

The shoes is gorgeous, but a few ladies were saying that the quality of the shoes is not that good..... apparently crystals will fall off.....


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hilary Duff shopping for Loubs


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## pinkiestarlet

^ We posted almost at the same time lol!

Jennifer Aniston wearing Orlans


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheesy alert:  Heidi Montag in Alta Dama astrakhan:


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Mel B in the Yoze Kubrik Pigalle (FYI they are a few seasons ago and went on sale at Barneys):






Christine Tiegen (John Legend's GF) in python Ariella booties:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Lauren Conrad:


----------



## surlygirl

*b00m* - where ya at, girl??! Ok ... please remind me why we both didn't get the Orlans? If I talked us both out of it, I apologize! We'll find them ... we'll find them! :ninja:


----------



## b00mbaka

What color are her orlans? Brown? Grey? Ashy black? I've never seen them before



pinkiestarlet said:


> ^ We posted almost at the same time lol!
> 
> Jennifer Aniston wearing Orlans


----------



## surlygirl

I love LC's dress and Mel B's Kubrik pigalles!


----------



## b00mbaka

Surly, I'm dying! The orlans look so good with opaque stockings! They need to hurry up & go on sale before it gets too warm!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Winslet in what looks like the curved heel Pigalle or maybe the new Helmut?:


----------



## surlygirl

b00mbaka said:


> Surly, I'm dying! The orlans look so good with opaque stockings! They need to hurry up & go on sale before it gets too warm!



^^^ I know! I think Jennifer's are taupe/grey that I think Barneys carried. At this point, I'd take any color, material. The pony hair Orlans are insane!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Lavender, I don't think they are pigalles. The cut is too low inside... kinda like a taller sixty


----------



## YaYa3

this was what kate wore on the oprah show the day after the awards.  they looked like her 'go to' shoe because they were very worn on the bottom.  i just loved that.


----------



## karwood

b00mbaka said:


> Lavender, I don't think they are pigalles. The cut is too low inside... kinda like a taller sixty


 

They sort of look like the Piaf


----------



## LavenderIce

Alexis Bliedel (sp?) in black patent Decollete:


----------



## b00mbaka

Russell Simmons and his model girlfriend Julie Henderson in en passants:


----------



## mistyknightwin

Russell is a PIMP! He was just with the other girl not to long ago! lol He must have a thing for women who wear ponytails cause that's all the previous gf wore.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! That's so true! That's probably his prerequisite to make sure they don't have the kimora fatneck syndrome. He loves them young model chicks...


----------



## kittenslingerie

b00mbaka said:


> Russell Simmons and his model girlfriend Julie Henderson in en passants:



These look like an 85mm heel, did these come in 85? Maybe they are 100's?


----------



## micahrain

LavenderIce said:


> Alexis Bliedel (sp?) in black patent Decollete:


 look at her poor red feet! poor Rory!


----------



## sumnboutme

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! That's so true! That's probably his prerequisite to make sure they don't have the *kimora fatneck syndrome*. He loves them young model chicks...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The ShoeGoddess with Mr Louboutin






image Courtesy of the shoe goddess


----------



## b00mbaka

LadyLou, who is she?


----------



## needloub

boom, you're hilarious..."fatneck syndrome"   I actually spit on my computer screen...


----------



## lilmissb

NUDE en passants, where do I get those? I must say my ep 100's don't feel that high.


----------



## noah8077

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The ShoeGoddess with Mr Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image Courtesy of the shoe goddess


 

Isn't she the one who dropped the shoe in the clip Danielle posted?


----------



## lilmissb

Isn't she the one that got to go to dinner with him?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Megan Fox wearing Ibizas









Vida Guerra wearing Ariella Talons


----------



## mikakaren

lilmissb said:


> Isn't she the one that got to go to dinner with him?


 


nooooooo. Celine Soto is the one who got to go with him. That's NOT her.


----------



## cllover

That's Florence Azria - as in related to the designer Max Azria, and I think her husband owns Joie.  She has a blog called The Shoe Goddess.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my two love combined. I'd love to have dinner with them BOTH! HL & CL


----------



## Elise499

Salma Hayek in Very Croise


----------



## Roe

LavenderIce said:


> Alexis Bliedel (sp?) in black patent Decollete:



uh oh. someone should have handed her the Decollete Memo about breaking these bad boys in a few times before going out with them.


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! That's so true! That's probably his prerequisite to make sure they don't have the kimora fatneck syndrome. He loves them young model chicks...


 LMAO!!!! I though I was the only one who had issues with her neck roll! I wonder if she could get that lipo'd off?


----------



## cathy1228

Megan Fox is soo hooot!!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

pinkiestarlet said:


> Megan Fox wearing Ibizas


 
Me and Megan are SHOE TWINS.


----------



## Elise499

Diane Von Furstenberg in Paquitas


----------



## tuvili

Oh, I want those Paquitas!


----------



## meggyg8r

DVF looks kind of scary modelling....


----------



## Roe

paquitas with black stockings? 
is that the new look?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Lucy Pinder wearing Camel Jazz No Barres


----------



## karwood

Roe said:


> paquitas with black stockings?
> is that the new look?


 
I hope not! I certainly won't be wearing my Paquitas with stocking


----------



## cjy

OMG I am watching Oprah right now and Gail is wearing purple suede CL boots and they are TDF!! They look fab with her outfit! She looks smoking! Anyone have a pic?????


----------



## b00mbaka

Wow! I think they are the same babels fmd has


----------



## cjy

I love everthing she has on! The glasses , necklace, dress! Fab! Oh and Steve harvey has me on the floor laughing!


----------



## Nancy7

cjy said:


> I love everthing she has on! The glasses , necklace, dress! Fab! Oh and Steve harvey has me on the floor laughing!


 

He used to do a morning radio show in LA - he is hilarious....I miss his show.


----------



## buzzytoes

Normally I don't catch up with my tivo'd Oprahs for awhile but I am going to have to go home and watch it now!


----------



## carlinha

mikakaren said:


> nooooooo. Celine Soto is the one who got to go with him. That's NOT her.



who is celine soto and why is she so special?


----------



## lilmissb

^I think she's just really good friends with the boutique manager.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Katy Perry wearing Clichys


----------



## mikakaren

^ yea she's a blogger but she's a shoe designer for various companies too. I think it's cause she buys a lot, is a blogger and is good friends with the manager.


----------



## tuvili

Wow, Katy Perry's face looks like she put on the foundation with a trowel.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

tuvili said:


> Wow, Katy Perry's face looks like she put on the foundation with a trowel.



 LOL, I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## KillerTofu

When the page first loaded, the picture was huge, so I could only see Katy from the eyebrows up, and I thought she was Dita Von Teese. Same pale complexion, dark brows, dark retro hair...interesting.


----------



## lilmissb

Has Katy come out of a studio shoot? I agree though if it's a normal day the makeup is waaay too heavy!


----------



## Raffaluv

I found a pic! Gorgeous!!


----------



## b00mbaka

That's the look she had for her lastest music video. Usually she wears 80s gear but she all glam lately


----------



## needloub

I stayed up to watch the episode last night.  What a lovely color!!


----------



## Elise499

Eva Longoria in Decolletes


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Carmen Electra wearing Hyper Prive





Jennifer Tilly wearing Decolletes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

turquoise hyper prive ... i want them


----------



## savvysgirl

Stunning arent they


----------



## Raffaluv

Sorry if this has been posted before (it's from the Miroslava thread) - I think these are decol zeps, correct me if i'm wrong - that Hermes is TDF  & I'm with you on the turquoise it's BEAUTIFUL!!   

_



_


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Declics


----------



## Odalysb2006

Elise499 said:


> Diane Von Furstenberg in Paquitas


 
HATE them with stockings! ! ! ! !


----------



## JetSetGo!

I looooove VB's dress. MQueen, no?


----------



## Elise499

JetSetGo! said:


> I looooove VB's dress. MQueen, no?




The dress is from her own collection ^^
It is this dress with this print


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh thanks!

Hmmm... she kind of ripped Mr. McQueen's style off. 
It's still gorgeous though. I love the print.


----------



## ashakes

Oh, *fmd and I *do have these. We were just talking about them yesterday too! lol  I think fmd has an outfit pic somewhere.  I only have an action pic from when I first wore them back in October/November.  The purple IRL is very beautiful too!


----------



## ashakes

pinkiestarlet said:


> Carmen Electra wearing Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Tilly wearing Decolletes


 
Oh, these are realllllly pretty IRL. I tried them on yesterday while the Trunk Show was going on and the color is just gorgeous.  I ordered them for a NM event in a couple of weeks so my SA is sending them to me then.  I can't wait to get them because I just love that shade!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are going to be gorgeous on you, Asha!


----------



## Marisa783

christina ricci in camel rolandos


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Marisa783 said:


> christina ricci in camel rolandos


 
i _need _those in my life!!!


----------



## karwood

Lindsay Lohan wearing Ariella Talon:


----------



## karwood

Vivica Fox wearing Python Rolando:


----------



## purse4u

Stolen from Chanel Forum


----------



## purse4u

*



*


----------



## karwood

^^^ Who are these people?


----------



## noah8077

I need those Turquoise Python Rolandos!!!!!


----------



## karwood

noah8077 said:


> I need those Turquoise Python Rolandos!!!!!


 
No kiddin!! The more I see them, the more I want them


----------



## madamelizaking

Is this a mandalay dress??? Oh i'm in 


karwood said:


> Vivica Fox wearing Python Rolando:


----------



## b00mbaka

It is the mandalay dress: http://www.zenysboutique.com/Brown_...Cocktail_Dress_p/new_brown_jewel_mandalay.htm


----------



## laxnyvr

Are Victoria's too big?


----------



## lilmissb

^Ugly!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Wow! She seriously stands on her tippy toes all day long?!?! That's crazy, amazing, & weird!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Eva Longoria wearing Decolletes





Felicity Huffman wearing Iowas


----------



## lilmissb

^Her toes look like they're embarrassed to be in those shoes!!! Nice colour on the Iowa though!! Is it beige or camel? It looks more beige to me but it could be the lighting.


----------



## Bitstuff

Oh Victoria! Standing on tip toes like that is incredibly painful with one's toes all squashed in the shoe. I don't know how she does that, even though she probably only weighs like 90 pounds.


----------



## **shoelover**

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-terror--thats-just-theme-park-footwear.html

here is the full article of  VB in the theme park...got to say it's a good read for monday morning.


----------



## floridasun8

madamelizaking said:


> Is this a mandalay dress??? Oh i'm in



I considered buying that dress from NM for a wedding I am going to, but was worried it might be a bit too much.  It looks gorgeous on though!


----------



## floridasun8

laxnyvr said:


> Are Victoria's too big?



How the heck can she walk in those?!?  They look like they would slide right off her foot!


----------



## purse4u

karwood said:


> ^^^ Who are these people?


 

Whoops, sorry - the top pic is a random person from fashion week (I had to post those rolandos!!!!)  & in the bottom pic, in the middle is Miroslava Mikheeva-Duma, think she's a social events editor for Russian Harper's Bazaar - there's a style thread on her in the celeb forum 


Hope this link works - i love her style 

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/miroslava-duma-a-russian-it-girl-385395.html


----------



## dreamdoll

Eva looks amazing!!


----------



## karwood

Actress Lauren Graham (L) of "Gilmore Girls", wearing VPs:


----------



## Jönathan

Are these Black Patent Materna Wedges that Molly Sims is wearing?


----------



## socalboo

VB's poor feet! That's why they look like that...because she wears the darn things to amusement parks. It just looks kind of ridiculous at a place like that, imo.

I think the Desperate Housewives look fantastic though!


----------



## Leefi

charlize theron in studded ballerinette (sp?)
someone from milan fashion week in black patent pigalles
random model in declic?


----------



## carlinha

VB's feet look so deformed... and it baffles me how she stays in those shoes!!!  are they taped on you think?


----------



## fleurdelys

pinkiestarlet said:


> Carmen Electra wearing Hyper Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Tilly wearing Decolletes


Can you believe that Jennifer Tilly turned 50 last year?


----------



## b00mbaka

lilmissb said:


> ^*Her toes look like they're embarrassed to be in those shoes!!!* Nice colour on the Iowa though!! Is it beige or camel? It looks more beige to me but it could be the lighting.


 
 Don't be scuurrred!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Emmanuelle Chriqui wearing Ernesta Plateau


----------



## Bitstuff

fleurdelys said:


> Can you believe that Jennifer Tilly turned 50 last year?



Five-awesome, if you ask me!


----------



## meggyg8r

fleurdelys said:


> Can you believe that Jennifer Tilly turned 50 last year?


 
  No way.  WOW.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Daphne Guinness - she is a columnist, style icon. Check out her louboutins!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

I love Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## meggyg8r

Those look like pregnant Rolandos!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Daphne Guinness - she is a columnist, style icon. Check out her louboutins!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^^wowza, are those crocs?  I can't imagine the cost of those babies!!!!


----------



## Elise499

More pictures of Daphne with Christian Louboutin


----------



## savvysgirl

Does anyone know what make Evas dress is??


----------



## karwood

savvysgirl said:


> Does anyone know what make Evas dress is??


 

The dress is Diane von Furstenberg. It is the Della dress


----------



## floridasun8

pinkiestarlet said:


> Emmanuelle Chriqui wearing Ernesta Plateau



LOVE this top and skirt!  Can anyone ID this one?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Missy Peregrym wearing Privatitas (?)


----------



## savvysgirl

karwood said:


> The dress is Diane von Furstenberg. It is the Della dress



Your an angel ... thank you!


----------



## Elise499

Marley Shelton in Decolletes






Vail Bloom in Zipettes


----------



## lilmissb

Elise499 said:


> More pictures of Daphne with Christian Louboutin



OMG she has them in almost every colour!!!! I think this is her own design is it not? I have never seen pregnant Loubies anywhere!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Elise499 said:


> Vail Bloom in Zipettes



First of all her name is Vail Bloom??? 
Secondly, do you really think the zippettes go with the HL? I don't. The shoes are a bit too much IMO. Love the dress on her though! She just needs some nice cream 120 pigalles or something.

Sorry, being a bit harsh this morning!!!


----------



## Marisa783

^hate those with the HL...way too clunky for that dress


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ no, I think the tones clash.  She shoulda gotten a pop of color in there somewhere!  I don't necessarily think the style of shoe doesn't go, though.  Just the color mainly.


----------



## hya_been

karwood said:


> Actress Lauren Graham (L) of "Gilmore Girls", wearing VPs:



Lauren Graham looks good


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Carmen Electra and the Hyper Prives:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Megan Fox:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Lindsay Lohan:


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Eva Longoria Parker:






More of Salma Hayek:


----------



## b00mbaka

I applaud all women that carry toddlers with high heels! Children jerk & kick all the time and I can barely handle them with flats so I could never do it in these:


----------



## Roe

khloe


----------



## M_Butterfly

MsFrida said:


> That's most likely it.. but why not buy two pairs of the same model in let's say 36 and 37.. using the left 37 and the right 36.. noone is going to notice (and even if someone does, who cares, it's not hurting them) and I _think_ she can afford it  I know a few people doing this due to differently sized feet..


 

really?  I have never heard that but I suppose it could work.


----------



## annadand

Red Carpet Fashion says its Herve Leroux


----------



## annadand

Emmanuelle Chriqui wearing Ernesta Plateau 
	This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2072x3000.


OMG  -  I'm retarded.  Trying to reply to the question re: Emmanuelle Chriqui's dress.  Red Carpet Fashion says its Herve Leroux.


----------



## floridasun8

^ Thank you!  I had originally thought it looked like a Herve Ledger/Leroux style with the bandage type look, but had never seen that type of HL outfit before.   Will have to go on a hunt for the 2pc now.  Thanks for confirming!


----------



## karo

Charlize Theron


----------



## Elise499

Kate French in Lady Gres












Natalia Vodianova in Alta Perla


----------



## meggyg8r

ladies, please explain who each person is!


----------



## Elise499

Kate French is an American actress who played in the L World. 
Natalia Vodianova is a russian model.


----------



## Elise499

Lindsay Lohan in Bow t Dorcet






Emma Robert in Nooka






Alicia Keys in Decolletes


----------



## nillacobain

meggyg8r said:


> Those look like pregnant Rolandos!


 
Those are amazing! Are they on sale? Or are they made only for her...?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nillacobain said:


> Those are amazing! Are they on sale? Or are they made only for her...?!


 
I'm pretty sure they were only made for her.


----------



## nillacobain

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were only made for her.


  thanks!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

karo said:


> Charlize Theron


 
She is truly one of the most beautiful women in the universe - hands down.


----------



## Elise499

Eva Longoria in Zipettes


----------



## idests

Elise499 said:


> Emma Robert in Nooka



Love this! So Audrey Hepburn!


----------



## floridasun8

Elise499 said:


> Eva Longoria in Zipettes



Nice casual look for her.


----------



## karwood

Melania *****, wife of Donald *****, and their son. She is wearing Decolletes:


----------



## floridasun8

karwood said:


> Melania *****, wife of Donald *****, and their son. She is wearing Decolletes:



So cute!  I cant believe he has gotten that big already and of course she is always gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing her Open Clics. With all the money she has made from her album, you would think she could afford to buy different pair of CLs


----------



## justkell

^^^ her legs and feet look like mine in the summer when i don't keep up with puttin on the self tanner religiously


----------



## archygirl

Elise499 said:


> Lindsay Lohan in Bow t Dorcet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!! Now she is channeling Madonna. First Marilyn Monroe and now this...travesty! LaLohan needs to be herself and stop trying to be like someone else. Next, she will be frenching Madonna on TV.


----------



## lulabee

^^


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> first of all her name is vail bloom???
> Secondly, do you really think the zippettes go with the hl? I don't. The shoes are a bit too much imo. Love the dress on her though! She just needs some nice cream 120 pigalles or something.
> 
> Sorry, being a bit harsh this morning!!!


 ita!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Eva Longoria looking perfectly put together wearing nude CLs


----------



## karwood

Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York. I think these are Simples:


----------



## idests

^^^ Oh man... Fergie needs a stylist. I am terrified I will one day not actually see what's going on in my mirror and go out looking like that.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! I highly doubt that'll ever happen idest! Your daughters won't let that go down


----------



## idests

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! I highly doubt that'll ever happen idest! Your daughters won't let that go down



I dunno... I wore a clingy LBD, sheer black stockings and Simples out to dinner in London last month and I'm worried I had the same sausage look going on.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Alicia Keys in a photo shoot imitating First Lady *****... this was for a shoot of stars dressing like fashion icons from teh last 70 years.


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York. I think these are Simples:


 
Isn't that Fergie's daughter fuffing her dress? How sad, she really needs style help!


----------



## b00mbaka

The photographer was probably shaking his head thinking "*NO* way you can fix that mess sweety"

*I haven't seen a picture of you in the lbd but I doubt you had any sausage action going on. Where are our pictures from your trip????


----------



## Minda

Love Eva's dess. Can anyone ID it?

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Bethc

karwood said:


> Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York. I think these are Simples:


 
Is this a recent picture?  I feel bad that she's gained so much of the weight she lost back...


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Gemma Atkinson wearing New Simples (?)


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Elise499 said:


> Eva Longoria in Zipettes


 

can anyone please ID her top?  TIA


----------



## Elise499

Paris Hilton in New Simples






Nicky Hilton in Decolletes






Amanda Holden in Decolzep


----------



## karwood

Minda said:


> Love Eva's dess. Can anyone ID it?
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


 

This same question was posted by *Savvysgirl* two days ago. The dress is DVF. It is the Della dress


----------



## LavenderIce

The Hills' Lauren Conrad:


----------



## laxnyvr

This was probably posted back when Jennifer Lopez wore them out and I just missed it, but I haven't seen anyone wearing these IRF so figured I'd post it!

http://www.onlinejlofan.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/123louboutins.png


----------



## YaYa3

idests said:


> ^^^ Oh man... Fergie needs a stylist. I am terrified I will one day not actually see what's going on in my mirror and go out looking like that.



*idests,* i had the SAME thought when i saw her picture.  she looks exactly like i do NOT want to look ... EVER ... and especially at my age.  ewww.  nice lady, but ewwwww.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Amy Adams wearing Fortunas


----------



## mikakaren

LavenderIce said:


> The Hills' Lauren Conrad:


 
can anyone ID her jeans?? TIA!


----------



## hya_been

archygirl said:


> Elise499 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay Lohan in Bow t Dorcet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!! Now she is channeling Madonna. First Marilyn Monroe and now this...travesty! LaLohan needs to be herself and stop trying to be like someone else. Next, she will be frenching Madonna on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's Glamour that did a series of young actresses as female icons.  Hayden Panetierre's Amelia Earhart, can't remember any others though!
Click to expand...


----------



## hya_been

idests said:


> Love this! So Audrey Hepburn!



yep, that's who she's supposed to be!


----------



## Elise499

Angie Harmon. I don't know the name of the shoes
*









*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mikakaren said:


> can anyone ID her jeans?? TIA!


 
They are probably J brand ... she is always wearing their skinny jeans


----------



## LavenderIce

Melania *****:







Soleil Moon Frye:


----------



## archygirl

hya_been said:


> archygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's Glamour that did a series of young actresses as female icons. Hayden Panetierre's Amelia Earhart, can't remember any others though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even so.....she should stick to being herself in photo shoots, the girl is pretty attractive in her own right.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lady Vee

I don't have pictures to hand but I am not a Victoria Beckham fan and she looked utterly ridiculous in 5 inch CL's (not sure which shoe it is not one I know - a pump but no platform) to take her kids to a theme park.  She apparently sizes up in CL's and that was very obvious - they looked massive at the heel - and she could barely walk to take her kids round the theme park.

She's has been ridiculed in the UK press  for this.

Sorry if that has already been covered on here.  Will upload photos later if anyone is interested.


----------



## sedds

Eva Longoria


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm still loving Eva's DVF dress. I tried to hunt for it,briefly but couldnt find it. Does anyone know where i can get it?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing Decolletes. It looks too big for her!


----------



## MarthaAnn

The DVF Della Dress is available here:  http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D7592152P9&categoryId=DRESSES

Marthaann


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Thank you for that!


----------



## karwood

savvysgirl said:


> I'm still loving Eva's DVF dress. I tried to hunt for it,briefly but couldnt find it. Does anyone know where i can get it?


 
They also have it at Barneys Co Op, but only in navy

http://www.barneys.com/Della Dress/500106058,default,pd.html


----------



## lilmissb

Lady Vee said:


> I don't have pictures to hand but I am not a Victoria Beckham fan and she looked utterly ridiculous in 5 inch CL's (not sure which shoe it is not one I know - a pump but no platform) to take her kids to a theme park.  She apparently sizes up in CL's and that was very obvious - they looked massive at the heel - and she could barely walk to take her kids round the theme park.
> 
> She's has been ridiculed in the UK press  for this.
> 
> Sorry if that has already been covered on here.  Will upload photos later if anyone is interested.



I read the artucle the other day. I thought she was in 140 declics?


----------



## Marisa783

^yes, she was


----------



## mikakaren

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They are probably J brand ... she is always wearing their skinny jeans


 

thanks naked!!


----------



## natassha68

What's with Donald *****'s face in the picture up above??  can you say "oompa loompa"  eek


----------



## lulabee

^^


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hehehehehe, so true!


----------



## IslandSpice

OMG!!! Punky Brewster!!! This brings back all kinds of memories!!  When I was a young girl, I promised myself that if I had a little girl, I would name her Soleil...maybe one day...

Soleil Moon Frye:



















[/quote]


----------



## b00mbaka

Tennis Champ Serena Williams







*What is the style name of these? Ive never seen these before & feel bad because I have a pair of marc fisher pumps that look exactly like them :shame:


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL, Islandspice! Soleil is a beautiful name


----------



## lulabee

Serena is looking fierce! I love her coat!


----------



## sara999

i love amy adams!!! enchanted is one of my go-to movies when i need a pick me up/cheer=up


----------



## savvysgirl

karwood said:


> They also have it at Barneys Co Op, but only in navy
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Della Dress/500106058,default,pd.html



Thank you ^^^

For some reason i can find the navy another print, bamboo i think but i cant find the red  I'm not giving up just yet!


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera in Very Privés


----------



## Elise499

Lauren Conrad in Sometimes






Nicolette Sheridan in Very Noeuds


----------



## karwood

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you ^^^
> 
> For some reason i can find the navy another print, bamboo i think but i cant find the red  I'm not giving up just yet!


 
The red is hard to find. They have them at DVF, but in limited sizes. I was going to order the dress in red for myself, but at the end I decided  for the navy.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Hyper Prives





Irina Shayk wearing Pigalles


----------



## purse4u

Sorry I do not know exactly who these people are - I thought it'd be fun to post since i've never seen this older style on the far left modeled before (remember net-a-porter having them a while back) - I think the middle pic is the ariella talon - pics from - love the harem pants
http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/





thesartorialist.com/photos/2249ThreeWeb.jpg 


posted by The Sartorialist at 2:04 AM 100 comments 





http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/2249CarolineWeb.jpg 




http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/


----------



## purse4u

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## lilmissb

^WTH is she wearing??? I do not like that coat. Sorry.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Hate CZJ's outfit! ! ! 

I love Eva's dress! ! !  I want it ! ! ! !


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Nicollette Sheridan and her Very Noeuds and her clutch is CL too:


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria Parker:


----------



## Marisa783

^i guess Eva is really into DVF dresses


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Christina Aguilera and her suede/lizard VPs:


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^Eva looks stunning in those photos!  Does anyone know who her wrap dress is by?


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kourtney Kardashian in yellow HPs--demonstrating that when wasted and wearing CLs you must have assistance, particularly when going down stairs:


----------



## Marisa783

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^eva looks stunning in those photos!  Does anyone know who her wrap dress is by?



dvf


----------



## foxycleopatra

Marisa783 said:


> dvf



Cool, thanks!  Do you know if it's a current DvF style?....and what the style name might be?


----------



## Marisa783

It is a current style...don't know the name offhand but check the DVF website or Saks


----------



## ledaatomica

DVF 'Rona' dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

foxycleopatra said:


> Cool, thanks! Do you know if it's a current DvF style?....and what the style name might be?


 
It's the Rona.  Here it is on saks.com:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1236537397147&ev19=1:15

There's also a collar-less version called the Julian (this style is around every season):

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2870524...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009112&P=1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Me, and Eva have the same dress!! Is don't like those HP's on Kourt, they look out of place with the outfit to me.....she looks so wasted.


----------



## slimcouture

Kanye Wests girlfriend Amber Rose in pigalles 










I am in lust with her sunnies...


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

^^^Amber really looks put together.  Her style is flawless!!!!  You don't see many women who can look so great and effortless all at once.  I am loooving the green leather with the pencil skirt!!!!  Most of us have this look in our closet, but would we have thought to put it together like this - probably not.  I have a new look for my look book.  Pure perfection, plain and simple, pure perfection!


----------



## slimcouture

Designerbagcarrier said:


> ^^^Amber really looks put together.  Her style is flawless!!!!  You don't see many women who can look so great and effortless all at once.  I am loooving the green leather with the pencil skirt!!!!  Most of us have this look in our closet, but would we have thought to put it together like this - probably not.  I have a new look for my look book.  Pure perfection, plain and simple, pure perfection!




Kanye hired Rihanna's stylist to work with her!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Whew! I'm glad! She was lookin a HOT sloppy mess before (although she is a very pretty girl).


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

slimcouture said:


> Kanye hired Rihanna's stylist to work with her!!!


 
Are you serious?????  If so, do you have the name of the stylist?  I am going to need to check out her or his portfolio.  FIRECENESS!!!!  I have an eye for what to buy.  However, it takes a little time for me to put together the "perfect" look.  I have created a look book for myself.  When I find looks I like, I make color copies to use to put looks together for myself.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

b00mbaka said:


> Whew! I'm glad! She was lookin a HOT sloppy mess before (although she is a very pretty girl).


 
LOL - I am glad she hired helped.  I don't think I saw her before.  Boy, am I glad the fashion police caught a hold of her!!!


----------



## Elise499

Sadie Frost in Cotton Club Wedges.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hayden_Panettiere wearing Decolletes





Brittany Snow wearing Decolletes





Rachel Bilson wearing Orlans


----------



## rockvixen76

I love the orlans normally but these pics just make her feet look a bit...........trotterish????


----------



## Girl 6

slimcouture said:


> Kanye Wests girlfriend Amber Rose in pigalles



Can someone ID her green leather jacket for me?  Thanks!  

G6


----------



## Elise499

The leather jacket is Alexander McQueen. You can find it here or here in black


----------



## annadand

I love the orlans normally but these pics just make her feet look a bit...........trotterish????

I agree RockVixen.  I always think 'clumpers' when I see them, and I like platforms....


----------



## lilmissb

Is that an engagement ring I spot on Rachel Bilson??? Or costume jewellery?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Lady Gaga wearing Open Clics yet again


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> Is that an engagement ring I spot on Rachel Bilson??? Or costume jewellery?



E-ring, her and Hayden Christiansen got engaged a few weeks ago!


----------



## archygirl

slimcouture said:


> Kanye Wests girlfriend Amber Rose in pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in lust with her sunnies...


 
Her ENTIRE outfit ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

meggyg8r said:


> E-ring, her and Hayden Christiansen got engaged a few weeks ago!


 
I am soooo behind on my gossip!!! It feels like yesterday her and Adam Brody broke up! man I need to get a watch!


----------



## b00mbaka

Kim K in her Altis










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 842x1024 and weights 194KB.


----------



## po0hping

Kim looks amazing.  Anyone know the brand name of her pants?


----------



## b00mbaka

The sequin pants are Les Chiffoniers and are *$815* on netaporter.

But because you are so special to me po0hping, I'll make them for you and only charge you $813


----------



## surlygirl

*b00m* - what a great deal! you're the best!

speaking of kim k's outfit, does anyone know how the alti pumps run? There's not much info in the sizing thread, and the kid leather ones at footcandy are mocking me!


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> The sequin pants are Les Chiffoniers and are *$815* on netaporter.
> 
> But because you are so special to me po0hping, I'll make them for you and only charge you $813


 
B00m! Let me find out you can sew me up a Gordon Gartrell original!! lol!


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG!!! You are hliarious! For a second I was like, why is that name familiar... then I remembered the uneven collar, pocket, & sleeves! Buhahahahahaha


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> OMG!!! You are hliarious! For a second I was like, why is that name familiar... then I remembered the uneven collar, pocket, & sleeves! Buhahahahahaha


 
Hahahaha!! That was one of my favorite episodes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Megan Fox wearing Mad Marys:















More of Rachel Bilson and the Orlans:


----------



## micahrain

i hate megan fox, shes so hot! jealous!


----------



## micahrain

Girl 6 said:


> Can someone ID her green leather jacket for me? Thanks!
> 
> G6


 oh my, weird. amber rose is my name....


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I want Meagon Fox's car!


----------



## Elise499

Chrystal Hunt in Samira Strass






Susan Lucci in Numéro Privé


----------



## nillacobain

pinkiestarlet said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Open Clics yet again


 
Is Lady Gaga always wearing a wig or are these her own hair?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nillacobain said:


> Is Lady Gaga always wearing a wig or are these her own hair?


 

I think some of it is her own hair ... and the rest? TBD.


----------



## lulabee

pinkiestarlet said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Open Clics yet again


 Can you say, Oompah Loompah legs?


----------



## jancedtif

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think some of it is her own hair ... and the rest? TBD.


  Oh my what a nice way to say that!!


----------



## Marisa783

Wow Susan Lucci looks amazing for her age! And those Samira Strass are incredible...


----------



## iimewii

Picture from people.com





Heidi Klum is in shoe heaven, checking out a closet filled with patent pink stilettos (by Christian Louboutin) during Barbie's 50th birthday bash at her Malibu Dreamhouse on Monday.


----------



## Swanky

Need to close/archive this due to length, new one is started and stuck


----------

